# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Diciembre 2011 +



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Seguimos aquí?


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

Como van esos futuros?....Falta anunciar en el título del hilo "tema mítico"

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y para los amantes de los gemelos, que si tiene que subir uno, que si tiene que bajar otro. Para eso está el RTI onvres! Pídanlo y lo cuelgo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo preví con el mejor de los indices mundiales, el RTI!!!!!! Mwahahahaa
El SAN sigue guaneando respecto a su _fratello_!!!


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Como van esos futuros?....Falta anunciar en el título del hilo "tema mítico"
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Eso no lo pone Calopez??:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (1 Dic 2011)

El bróker que canta contra los especuladores: "Soy un suicida de esta profesión" - 20minutos.es - El medio social

Entrevista a un "leoncio" indignado, y canta y todo.


----------



## vyk (1 Dic 2011)

Nikkei subiendo, por encima del 2%. (2,43% ,aunque lo veo con retardo)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Como van esos futuros?....Falta anunciar en el título del hilo "tema mítico"
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Un poquito en rojo.

Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance

Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2011)

NOCTURNIDAD Y ALEVOSIA!!!! BAN!!! ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Dic 2011)

Buenas madrugadas a todos y por aquí andamos 
Suerte ahí fuera


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

IBEX:







Se entiende por qué recomendé cerrar parte de la posicion en 440, aunque el IBEX sigue indudablemente alcista, con un objetivo mientras no pierda el canal en los 8.600.

La zona 8.260 es vital para el corto plazo. Personalmente pienso que le queda poco para un recorte, pero de momento el gráfico nos dice que el índice goza de buena salud y los recortes son para comprar.


----------



## Nico (1 Dic 2011)

Muahaha !!

Primera página para el Rally de Navidades. 

Lástima que, salvo por unas SAN compradas "allá abajo" y que se dejarán para dar algún rendimiento, no podré aprovechar todo este movimiento porque sigo con mi mes de "descanso y meditación" esta vez por los pagos del Tío SaM (no SAN, dije SAM) 

Mañana ya salgo de viaje y regresaré para mediados de mes.

Suerte muchachos, ganen dinero, no dejen que los leones se los almuercen (ni cenen) y que la fuerza nos acompañe.


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Muahaha !!
> 
> Primera página para el Rally de Navidades.
> 
> ...



Hombre, Nico, qué bueno leerte. Que tengas un buen y próspero viaje ;-)


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

póngame uno de plusvalias del dia... 8:




buenos dias... 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

buenos dias compañeros :Baile:

un nuevo dia a llegado y parece que sera maravilloso 8:


----------



## AssGaper (1 Dic 2011)

Demasiada subidita para tanta catastrofe...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Un banco ha aceptado una oferta de 155.000 por un piso con garaje y trastero que la promotora vendía por 290.000, y ellos lo habían dejado en 240.000.

Si quisiera hipoteca (quizá quisiera por la recuperación de la desgravación de Rajao) debería ser con otra entidad, ellos quieren el dinero y olvidarse del piso.

La verdad es que soy un mar de dudas, porque el alquiler de mi casa son 7.000 al año, y a final de año debería devolver otros 7.000 a Hacienda por el máximo de la cuenta vivienda durante 4 años. Es un séptimo de 94 metros en un edificio del 2007 con piscina, gimnasio, dos pistas de padel, zona de juegos para niños...

La verdad, no esperaba que me la aceptaran. Y ahora no sé si realmente quiero...


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

Goodmorninggg Vietnammmm
::


----------



## bronx5 (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un banco ha aceptado una oferta de 155.000 por un piso con garaje y trastero que la promotora vendía por 290.000, y ellos lo habían dejado en 240.000.
> 
> Si quisiera hipoteca (quizá quisiera por la recuperación de la desgravación de Rajao) debería ser con otra entidad, ellos quieren el dinero y olvidarse del piso.
> 
> ...



¿Y qué problema hay? Ahora ofrece 120.000


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un banco ha aceptado una oferta de 155.000 por un piso con garaje y trastero que la promotora vendía por 290.000, y ellos lo habían dejado en 240.000.
> 
> Si quisiera hipoteca (quizá quisiera por la recuperación de la desgravación de Rajao) debería ser con otra entidad, ellos quieren el dinero y olvidarse del piso.
> 
> ...



2012 es el año de la crisis , de la crisis de verdad , no sea primo comprando tan caro


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

Apertura IBEX: 8.466


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas Claca,
una pregunta como hago la proyección del precio de TEF en un hipotético IBEX a 8600.
Me interesa el metodo.
Thank you
P.D. si le apetece y tiene tiempo. Porque si no ……….. Gracias igual.:XX:


----------



## FranR (1 Dic 2011)

Nivel relevante del Ibex 8456 ruptura arriba nos lleva a importante resistencia en 8534-8562.
No aguantar el nivel tiene una buena caída hacia los 8138


El Dax 


Nivel relevante 6.108
Ruptura arriba 6.140 resistencia muy fuerte
Abajo 6.074-5928

Plusvis múltiples para todos..


----------



## FranR (1 Dic 2011)

El dax ha perdido los dos primeros niveles, parece que la caída puede ser más dura.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 2012 es el año de la crisis , de la crisis de verdad , no sea primo comprando tan caro



Si descuento lo que he de pagar a hacienda más 3 años de alquiler, el precio del garaje y del trastero, me sale a 800 euros el metro cuadrado de obra nueva en una zona que me gusta de una capital, con zonas comunes de mi agrado... 

Creo que es la primera vez desde 1999 que veo un piso ajustado de precio, y no será que no llevo 4 años haciendo ofertas de -50%...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

No hay peligro de ningún tipo


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si descuento lo que he de pagar a hacienda más 3 años de alquiler, el precio del garaje y del trastero, me sale a 800 euros el metro cuadrado de obra nueva en una zona que me gusta de una capital, con zonas comunes de mi agrado...
> 
> Creo que es la primera vez desde 1999 que veo un piso ajustado de precio, y no será que no llevo 4 años haciendo ofertas de -50%...



Si te gusta y el precio es sensato ¿porque no?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si descuento lo que he de pagar a hacienda más 3 años de alquiler, el precio del garaje y del trastero, me sale a 800 euros el metro cuadrado de obra nueva en una zona que me gusta de una capital, con zonas comunes de mi agrado...
> 
> Creo que es la primera vez desde 1999 que veo un piso ajustado de precio, y no será que no llevo 4 años haciendo ofertas de -50%...



en 2012 usted podra aprovechar el acojone general de bancos y de particulares


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Si te gusta y el precio es sensato ¿porque no?




Porque sé positivamente que en 2015 será más barato, lo que no sé es si compensará 7.000 a Hacienda más unos 28.000 de alquiler si espero 4 años en comprar.

Esta noche lo rumiaré con un Zacapa, que es como mejor se piensa. Putos bancos, qué les costaba decir que no, como todos los demás.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si descuento lo que he de pagar a hacienda más 3 años de alquiler, el precio del garaje y del trastero, me sale a 800 euros el metro cuadrado de obra nueva en una zona que me gusta de una capital, con zonas comunes de mi agrado...
> 
> Creo que es la primera vez desde 1999 que veo un piso ajustado de precio, y no será que no llevo 4 años haciendo ofertas de -50%...



Mirándolo así....te diría que si "de verdad" te gusta....no veo inconvenientes para comprarlo.

Eso si, que futuras caidas no te hagan lamentarte. Hecho está, y punto.


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

Me da la sensación que va a ser un día muy aburrido!!!!


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

Bueno tal y como esperaba hemos hecho top en los 1250 en el overnight. Estoy corto dentro en 1248, SL 1252. objetivo... mmm... 1126?? jajaja...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Porque sé positivamente que en 2015 será más barato, lo que no sé es si compensará 7.000 a Hacienda más unos 28.000 de alquiler si espero 4 años en comprar.
> 
> Esta noche lo rumiaré con un Zacapa, que es como mejor se piensa. Putos bancos, qué les costaba decir que no, como todos los demás.



lo que quiero decir es que en 2012 si espabila un poco podra conseguir su piso a precio de 2015 una especie de flash crash , bueno advertido queda :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno tal y como esperaba hemos hecho top en los 1250 en el overnight. Estoy corto dentro en 1248, SL 1252. objetivo... mmm... 1126?? jajaja...



cambie el objetivo por 1300


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Porque sé positivamente que en 2015 será más barato, lo que no sé es si compensará 7.000 a Hacienda más unos 28.000 de alquiler si espero 4 años en comprar.
> 
> Esta noche lo rumiaré con un Zacapa, que es como mejor se piensa. Putos bancos, qué les costaba decir que no, como todos los demás.



Puedes encontrar piso mas barato mas allá pero si esto te gusta puede que no lo tenga mas disponible.
Quiero decir el piso no es un coche es algo en el cual vas a vivir, no te ciegues demasiado con comprar lo mas barato posible. Prefiero gastar algún miles de euros mas y quedarme satisfecho por los próximos años.
Mi humilde opinión.
ienso:


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que quiero decir es que en 2012 si espabila un poco podra conseguir su piso a precio de 2015 una especie de flash crash , bueno advertido queda :no:



Claro, algo así como llegar a los 10.700 sin pasar por los 9.600...el místico túnel tan manido por aquí, entiendo....

A qué se refiere con "flash crash"??

Insinúa que los pisos van a subir desde 2012 a 2015, explíquese...otra cosa que se podría entender es que de 2012 a 2015 se mantendrán planos los precios.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien con el broker de Bankinter? No me va.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cambie el objetivo por 1300



Y para el ibex, como objetivo *diario* que cifra ve?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Claro, algo así como llegar a los 10.700 sin pasar por los 9.600...el místico túnel tan manido por aquí, entiendo....
> 
> A qué se refiere con "flash crash"??
> 
> Insinúa que los pisos van a subir desde 2012 a 2015, explíquese...otra cosa que se podría entender es que de 2012 a 2015 se mantendrán planos los precios.



me refiero a un momento de panico , pongamos que en 2012 los pisos bajan un 5 % pero en el momento de panico llega a caer un 20% 8:


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me refiero a un momento de panico , pongamos que en 2012 los pisos bajan un 5 % pero en el momento de panico llega a caer un 20% 8:



Mariano no lo permitirá.
::


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me refiero a un momento de panico , pongamos que en 2012 los pisos bajan un 5 % pero en el momento de panico llega a caer un 20% 8:



Veo altamente improbable que los pisos bajen de media un 5%, pero tengan un punto de -20%. Por no decir que imposible, porque implicaría súbita recuperación. Que bajen un 20% de media no lo descarto.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Yo abrí largos, sin muchas prisas


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2011)

6108, de acuerdo (yo tenía 6106).

Su 6140, ok (6147 para mí)

Por abajo, 6061 como primer aviso y toque de corneta, y relevante fuerte en 6049. 

El rebote se ha producido en .... 6050 :

Más o menos como decía el zetaperro, "buenos días y buena suerte", yo les dejo por hoy.

Mañana me lo tomo libre por viaje, ya les veo el Lunes. No sean demasiado pepones que lo mismo nos acercamos demasiado a los místicos 10K7...




FranR dijo:


> Nivel relevante del Ibex 8456 ruptura arriba nos lleva a importante resistencia en 8534-8562.
> No aguantar el nivel tiene una buena caída hacia los 8138
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalemania (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un banco ha aceptado una oferta de 155.000 por un piso con garaje y trastero que la promotora vendía por 290.000, y ellos lo habían dejado en 240.000.
> 
> Si quisiera hipoteca (quizá quisiera por la recuperación de la desgravación de Rajao) debería ser con otra entidad, ellos quieren el dinero y olvidarse del piso.
> 
> ...



Diganos que banco se ha bajado los calzoncillos para el mercado minorista...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Y para el ibex, como objetivo *diario* que cifra ve?



amigo vuelvo a repetir , yo no invierto en el dia a dia , ni en intradiario :rolleye: 

hoy podriamos consolidar la subida osea no subir practicamente nada , podriamos caer un poco o lo que yo creo mas probable subir un 1.5% a 2% 
en todo caso puedo casi poner las manos en el fuego que no subiremos mas del 3.96% de ayer ienso:

un 20% en el momento en que parezca que se acaba el mundo es probable , cuando de pronto el mundo no se acabe entonces recuperara rapidamente 8:


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Porque sé positivamente que en 2015 será más barato, lo que no sé es si compensará 7.000 a Hacienda más unos 28.000 de alquiler si espero 4 años en comprar.
> 
> Esta noche lo rumiaré con un Zacapa, que es como mejor se piensa. Putos bancos, qué les costaba decir que no, como todos los demás.



Un piso no son unas acciones ni un coche. Por el precio que comenta y lo que tiene yo diría que es un precio razonable . Ya no es tanto conseguir el menor precio posible sino un piso que sea de su agrado y a un precio razonable. Yo estoy en una situación parecida, banco por banco ofreciendo dinero en mano y a un precio mas barato del ofertado, sin prisa ninguna y sin intención de hipotecas. Es increíble la cantidad de pisos que tienen. Con el +++ una vez vi uno y como dije que tenía poca luz me dijo el de+++, no se preocupe tenemos en el mismo edificio mas y enfrente aun mas y en el barrio puede elegir zona también. Yo ya he calado alguno que no esta nada mal en Madrid por 100k, pero sin prisa ninguna. Como dice el dicho sin prisa pero sin calma


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me refiero a un momento de panico , pongamos que en 2012 los pisos bajan un 5 % pero en el momento de panico llega a caer un 20% 8:



¿Usted era el de los 10200? ¿Sigue aun activada esa zona como rally navideño?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 6108, de acuerdo (yo tenía 6106).
> 
> Su 6140, ok (6147 para mí)
> 
> ...




Mañana libre, porque hoy será que t'as matao! A las 9.30h chapando el kiosko :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esta noche lo rumiaré con un Zacapa, que es como mejor se piensa.



Es Ud. el rey 

Qué digo, es el Virrey de Persia. 

Sáquele esos 120K del ala al banco, y ya entonces le corono Emperador Sideral.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

kalemania dijo:


> Diganos que banco se ha bajado los calzoncillos para el mercado minorista...



Me permitirá que lo diga cuando presente o descarte el piso, que será en una semanita. Que nos lee mucha gente y me veo a alguien ni siquiera registrado ofertando 156k.


----------



## kalemania (1 Dic 2011)

Esto es un doble suelo en toda la regla, no?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Ud. el rey
> 
> Qué digo, es el Virrey de Persia.
> 
> Sáquele esos 120K del ala al banco, y ya entonces le corono Emperador Sideral.



120k lo veo de verdad inviable, pero llorar los 135-140 porque "ningún banco me da más, sólo me ofertan pisos que llevan ellos en cartera"... delo por seguro.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Un piso no son unas acciones ni un coche. Por el precio que comenta y lo que tiene yo diría que es un precio razonable . Ya no es tanto conseguir el menor precio posible sino un piso que sea de su agrado y a un precio razonable. Yo estoy en una situación parecida, banco por banco ofreciendo dinero en mano y a un precio mas barato del ofertado, sin prisa ninguna y sin intención de hipotecas. Es increíble la cantidad de pisos que tienen. Con el san una vez vi uno y como dije que tenía poca luz me dijo el de altamira, no se preocupe tenemos en el mismo edificio mas y enfrente aun mas y en el barrio puede elegir zona también. Yo ya he calado alguno que no esta nada mal en Madrid por 100k, pero sin prisa ninguna. Como dice el dicho sin prisa pero sin calma



un piso es un bien mas , mientras mas barato lo consigas mejor 

mentalidad typical spanish ::


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

El SAN como pierda los 5,555 guanazo.


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN como pierda los 5,555 guanazo.



Claca posible parada del IBEX en el recorte?


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un piso es un bien mas , mientras mas barato lo consigas mejor
> 
> mentalidad typical spanish ::



A veces por buscar tanto la ganga algún listo se te adelanta. Vi uno por 80k de 100 metros y en esa misma semana me lo quitaron. Claro que cuanto mas barato mejor pero tampoco es cuestión de comprar cualquier cosa sea barata. Algo decente de verdad y a buen precio cuesta encontrarlo y mucho se lo garantizo. Yo a día de hoy casi todo lo que he visto son pisos en zonas un poco malas o pisos destrozados, casi todo lo que tienen los bancos son porquerías, si no me creen entren en Bankia y busquen pisos en Madrid, se nota la facilidad de gatillo que tuvieron en su día dando créditos a todo pepito. Sinceramente no tengo ni idea a quien van a colar ese tipo de pisos


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A veces por buscar tanto la ganga algún listo se te adelanta. Vi uno por 80k de 100 metros y en esa misma semana me lo quitaron. Claro que cuanto mas barato mejor pero tampoco es cuestión de comprar cualquier cosa sea barata. Algo decente de verdad y a buen precio cuesta encontrarlo y mucho se lo garantizo. Yo a día de hoy casi todo lo que he visto son pisos en zonas un poco malas o pisos destrozados, casi todo lo que tienen los bancos son porquerías, si no me creen entren en Bankia y busquen pisos en Madrid, se nota la facilidad de gatillo que tuvieron en su día dando créditos a todo pepito. Sinceramente no tengo ni idea a quien van a colar ese tipo de pisos



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Si encuentra uno que te gusta y el precio es razonable ::


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

Perdonad, estoy liado, luego respondo.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

amigo estamos en 2011 :ouch: 

muertoviviente habla de 2012 , encontrara una buena vivienda a un excelente precio en 2012 no quiero explicarme porque aqui de inmediatamente le tachan a uno de iluminado 

2012 no lo olvide


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

No haceis más que preguntar qué es lo que le pasa al SAN. Recordad el tema de la conversión de deuda donde no consiguieron su******ores. Ya os dije que había sentado muy muy mal por el hecho en sí y por lo que podía representar. Si a eso le añades el proceso desinversor semi-acelerado que parece confirmar las sospechas... pues...


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo estamos en 2011 :ouch:
> 
> muertoviviente habla de 2012 , encontrara una buena vivienda a un excelente precio en 2012 no quiero explicarme porque aqui de inmediatamente le tachan a uno de iluminado
> 
> 2012 no lo olvide



Yo estoy con usted en que 2012 será el año, se empieza a oler la desesperación en el ambiente. Si no hay nada interesante pues 2013 y sino pues nada. El dinero esta preparado y en cuanto un banco acepte la oferta lo pillaré ahora tendría que ver que ofertas hago 

Anda mójese un poco, aun sigue con su hipótesis efecto túnel mas allá de los 10000


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

Me parece que hasta 2012 no hay guano hamijos... ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

He cerrado un corto la mar de majo. Ahora atentos al SAN y a su cuña.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo estoy con usted en que 2012 será el año, se empieza a oler la desesperación en el ambiente. Si no hay nada interesante pues 2013 y sino pues nada. El dinero esta preparado y en cuanto un banco acepte la oferta lo pillaré ahora tendría que ver que ofertas hago
> 
> Anda mójese un poco, aun sigue con su hipótesis efecto túnel mas allá de los 10000



ayer di los probables objetivos , busque y encontrara 

solo le advierto como compañero que por encima del 9000 tenga usted temor por sus largos y olvide el 2013 el año es 2012 las gangas iran a usted y si las busca todavia comprara mas barato , acabara gangoso


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> He cerrado un corto la mar de majo. Ahora atentos al SAN y a su cuña.



San e ibe están en resistencias no?? Parece que los 5,6 y 5 son resistencias importantes?


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2011)

Buenos días a la forería, ya tengo mis manzanitas, parece ser que se las debo a un tal Draghi que está de cháchara en el parlamento europeo y parece que han gustado sus palabras :Baile:



Spoiler



8375 - 8414 con un gordote


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> San e ibe están en resistencias no?? Parece que los 5,6 y 5 son resistencias importantes?



PEPON todo lo puede 8:


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Claca posible parada del IBEX en el recorte?



Eso si hay recorte... la clave la cuña del SAN o la especie de bandera que está hacendo el IBEX. Si rompe por abajo cortos hasta el canal, que lo tienes unas páginas atrás, y si es por arriba, se proyecta el mástil.


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg



Saludos :baba:


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Claca posible parada del IBEX en el recorte?



Eh, eh.... yo le conozco... Ud. es el que aún nos debe la receta de los ravioli ricotta, que ayer nos prometió ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



hombre tonuel :Baile: veo que sigue en el lado correcto de la fuerza


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Dic 2011)

se me olvidaba, pillo sitio y eso::


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Aunque me alegro por él, ver a Tonuel ganando dinero a largo me produce desasosiego. Hay cosas que no deben ser, como si yo ganara a corto...

¿Qué será de Mr. Brightside?


----------



## vyk (1 Dic 2011)

Bueno...pasamos al verde. A ver lo que dura...


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 120k lo veo de verdad inviable, pero llorar los 135-140 porque "ningún banco me da más, sólo me ofertan pisos que llevan ellos en cartera"... delo por seguro.



Si el piso le gusta de verdad, yo trataría de arañar hasta el último leuro, pero desde la perspectiva de que me lo quiero quedar. Ya ha hecho una oferta "salvaje", se la han aceptado y ahora le toca decidir si quiere el piso, no tratar de tensar la cuerda hasta que se rompa.

Es posible que se le hayan hecho una oferta en unas condiciones "relativamente" similares a las de los fondos buitres, pero por un solo piso y encima de los buenos. En 2012 los pisos seguirán cayendo, pero sobre todo, seguirán sin venderse, pero seguramente ese piso no caerá desde ese precio, porque alguien se lo llevará. ¿Hay muchos pisos similares a ese disponibles? 

De lo que tendrá que estar relativamente seguro es de que sea un piso para quedárselo mucho tiempo, porque no creo que en los próximos años vaya a ser fácil vender inmuebles. 

Al final la decisión esencial debería ser ¿me gusta el piso para quedarme con el muchos años? 

Además, es facilísimo: al principio cuesta un poco, pero luego ni te das cuenta. 

Ánimo wuappppppísimo!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

pero porque sube esto : 




:Baile:  8:


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero porque sube esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## diosmercado (1 Dic 2011)

Otro dia como los anteriores, asustando a primera hora para luego pegar un pepinazo y quedarse solos.

Hoy toca subasta y el bono ha bajado hasta el 6,10%. Esta semana no puede (obligacion) haber malas noticias.


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero porque sube esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## diosmercado (1 Dic 2011)

Otro dia como los anteriores, asustando a primera hora para luego pegar un pepinazo y quedarse solos.

Hoy toca subasta y el bono ha bajado hasta el 6,10%. Esta semana no puede (obligacion) haber malas noticias.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero porque sube esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad y sube ese 1% que nos ha prometido.

Es algo más que lo que propone la iglesia claquista... pero bueno, estos días son raros


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

Buffff... ayer salí de marcha, a primera hora he ido al gimnasio y ahora esto... Hoy tiene pinta de que se podrá pillar pasta, pero no me aguanto.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esta noche lo rumiaré con un Zacapa, que es como mejor se piensa. Putos bancos, qué les costaba decir que no, como todos los demás.



Y si es Zacapa Centenario, excelente ron guatemalteco, mejor que mejor.

Seguro que le ilumina.

Ah! y buenos días.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Si el piso le gusta de verdad, yo trataría de arañar hasta el último leuro, pero desde la perspectiva de que me lo quiero quedar. Ya ha hecho una oferta "salvaje", se la han aceptado y ahora le toca decidir si quiere el piso, no tratar de tensar la cuerda hasta que se rompa.
> 
> Es posible que se le hayan hecho una oferta en unas condiciones "relativamente" similares a las de los fondos buitres, pero por un solo piso y encima de los buenos. En 2012 los pisos seguirán cayendo, pero sobre todo, seguirán sin venderse, pero seguramente ese piso no caerá desde ese precio, porque alguien se lo llevará. ¿Hay muchos pisos similares a ese disponibles?
> 
> ...




Jaja. Gracias por los ánimos visilleriles. El piso intuyo, si mis circunstancias vitales no varían, que me debería durar unos 10 años. Tiene dos habitaciones amplias, por lo que vislumbro que podría ser: vivir solo uno o dos años, otro par con mi actual novia antes de pensar en niños. De ahí, el primero tendría cuarto solo, y llegado el segundo podrían compartirlo mientras se busca algo más grande, obviamente si las circunstancias lo permiten.

Dicho esto, está claro que quizá rompa con mi novia, yo resulte ser estéril sin saberlo, con un niño tengamos bastante... Mil vicisitudes.

Por cierto, confirmado por ellos mismos que la clave es el tocatejismo. Que si pido hipoteca, ya puedo ir pensando en unos 40.000 euros más. No deben tener un euro. Pero ni uno.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buffff... ayer salí de marcha, a primera hora he ido al gimnasio y ahora esto... Hoy tiene pinta de que se podrá pillar pasta, pero no me aguanto.




Ve con Dios. Tú puedes pillar pasta a diario.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

El DAX está para cortos si pierde los 60 y para largos si supera los 80. Target de 15 pipos al menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX está para cortos si pierde los 60 y para largos si supera los 80. Target de 15 pipos al menos.



tenga temor amigo janus , en un nanosegundo le pueden fulminar :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga temor amigo janus , en un nanosegundo le pueden fulminar :ouch:




Ya ha oido Janus. Hoy es el Chax Norris 30. Ándese con ojo.


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

No ha habido bandera, pero el SAN sí ha roto la cuña por arriba, cosa que el IBEX ha replicado. Cuando caiga la directriz, deberíamos ver peponada:







Mientras aguanten los 350, ningún problema.


----------



## Seren (1 Dic 2011)

Los futuros americanos se quieren dar la vuelta a positivo y posible bajada de tipos del BCE para la semana que viene


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

Pues parece que el ibex esta tranquilito ,entre +-0,X y tal y cual
Hoy sera un dia tranquilo,el viernes mas de lo mismo y cuando llegue mariano guanazo del bueno,pa despues de navidad,aunque dado el nivel de hijoputismo no seria nada raro que la semana que viene con tanta fiesta aprovechen para arrear para abajo


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Eso si hay recorte... la clave la cuña del SAN o la especie de bandera que está hacendo el IBEX. Si rompe por abajo cortos hasta el canal, que lo tienes unas páginas atrás, y si es por arriba, se proyecta el mástil.



claca creó que rompio ¿correcto?
:: 

menos mal que no entre por el nmomento


----------



## diosmercado (1 Dic 2011)

Me tengo que creer esto?? a quien quieren engañar?

Subasta de deuda en España	[Imprimir]	



Vto 2015 cupón 3 %. Precio medio de 5,187% desde el 3,639% anterior. Ratio bid to cover muy bueno de 2,7 veces demanda sobre oferta frente al 2,1 anterior. 

Vencimiento 2016. Cupón 3,15%. Tipo medio del 5,276% frente el anterior de 4.045%. Bid to cover muy bueno de 2,8 veces demanda sobre oferta cuando el anterior fue de 1,8. 

Vencimiento 2.017. Cipón 3,8%. 

Tipo medio de 5,544% frente al 4,782% anterior. Bid to cover de 2,7 frente al anterior de 1,8. 

Muy buen resultado, la demanda ha sido muy importante. Muy favorable para bolsas.


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ve con Dios. Tú puedes pillar pasta a diario.



Por hoy me conformo con haber sacado los cortos adelante, que ayer cuando me quedé corto y vi la peponada yanki al final tuve mis dudas. No lo colgué aquí porque era mucho anticipar, y ya dije que sólo comentaría lo que el gráfico va confirmado, aunque a un forero se lo confesé, y le joderá saber que no me han madrilado (tus deberes los espero para mañana).


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> claca creó que rompio ¿correcto?



Sí, y de hecho ha reaizado un pull y todo, así que mientras aguanten los 5,55 son largos, pero mira el IBEX, como está frenando en la directriz que señalo con los círculos. No cuesta nada esperar a que la rompa.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

La prima de riesgo española a 377


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

bueno señores , vemos que los boches no aceptaran los eurobonos , aunque en el futuro puedan hacerlo creo que para nuestra operativa a corto no debemos contar con ellos .

el bce bajara tipos y a lo mejor aumentara un poco mas la compra de bonos pero sin acercarse na siquiera a la fed .

por lo tanto yo creo que el objetivo mas probable es la bajista del TRIANGULO bajista zona 9000-9100 luego pabajo hasta la base del TRIANGULO zona 7600 ahi podriamos intentar un nuevo ataque a la bajista eso ya esta mas dificil de saber .

ahora no creo que sigamos de forma vertical hasta la bajista , tal vez hoy y mañana tengamos fieshta pero luego empezara la distribucion y la bolsa quedara lateral hasta tocar la bajista y pabajo , es lo que creo mas probable .

muertoviviente no es ambiguo , es lo maximo que se puede mojar zona 9000-9100 vamos toque a la bajista y pabajo siempre con su respectivo margen de error , no hace falta de decir que operen bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

Vale, cierro ya. Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me tengo que creer esto?? a quien quieren engañar?




pues porque el lunes estaban más de 1% por encima... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , vemos que los boches no aceptaran los eurobonos , aunque en el futuro puedan hacerlo creo que para nuestra operativa a corto no debemos contar con ellos .
> 
> el bce bajara tipos y a lo mejor aumentara un poco mas la compra de bonos pero sin acercarse na siquiera a la fed .
> 
> ...




¿Eso significa que crees que entre hoy y mañana llegamos a los 9.000?


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , vemos que los boches no aceptaran los eurobonos , aunque en el futuro puedan hacerlo creo que para nuestra operativa a corto no debemos contar con ellos .
> 
> el bce bajara tipos y a lo mejor aumentara un poco mas la compra de bonos pero sin acercarse na siquiera a la fed .
> 
> ...



Los tirones hacia arriba solo responden a las peponadas de los perroflautas,para nada por una recuperacion economica.
En tanto no mejore la cosa,y no lo parece,bajara y bajara
Para llegar a esos 9000 hace falta salir todas las semanas cantando con el arpa porque si no la realidad se impone lentamente,que vamos de culo
No creo que lleguemos a los 9000,mas bien otra bajada lenta a los 7000


----------



## darwinn (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No ha habido bandera, pero el SAN sí ha roto la cuña por arriba, cosa que el IBEX ha replicado. Cuando caiga la directriz, deberíamos ver peponada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algún valor que le guste en particular? He estado siguiendo Abertis desde que rompió los 10,53. Qué le parece?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Eso significa que crees que entre hoy y mañana llegamos a los 9.000?



mire usted , ahora mismo la bajista pasa por los 9190 , me mojo mas yo creo que lo mas probable pero ya que voy a juntar niveles con timing la probabilidad no es muy alta , aunque aun asi para mi es mas probable que suceda asin :

llegar a 8800 mas o menos y ahi comenzar el lateral y dar el toque a los 9121 el 16 de diciembre y pabajo .

pero repito operen bajo su propio riesgo , ya adverti que comprasen antes de 8000 para ir tranquilos , ir tranquilos es importante ayuda mucho a la hora de no cometer errores


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los tirones hacia arriba solo responden a las peponadas de los perroflautas,para nada por una recuperacion economica.
> En tanto no mejore la cosa,y no lo parece,bajara y bajara
> Para llegar a esos 9000 hace falta salir todas las semanas cantando con el arpa porque si no la realidad se impone lentamente,que vamos de culo
> No creo que lleguemos a los 9000,mas bien otra bajada lenta a los 7000



amigo con un par de peponadas ya estamos en los 9000 

es lo que quiero decir que estamos en medio de una figura que nos traera el guanazo mas colosal de todos los tiempos


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mire usted , ahora mismo la bajista pasa por los 9190 , me mojo mas yo creo que lo mas probable pero ya que voy a juntar niveles con timing la probabilidad no es muy alta , aunque aun asi para mi es mas probable que suceda asin :
> 
> llegar a 8800 mas o menos y ahi comenzar el lateral y dar el toque a los 9121 el 16 de diciembre y pabajo .
> 
> pero repito *operen bajo su propio riesgo* , ya adverti que comprasen antes de 8000 para ir tranquilos , ir tranquilos es importante ayuda mucho a la hora de no cometer errores



::

Descuida...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ::
> 
> Descuida...



dame algun thanks payo , muertoviviente se alimenta de thanks :S


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dame algun thanks payo , muertoviviente se alimenta de thanks :S



Si tocamos los 8800 antes de cerrar el día le doy un thanks en todos sus mensajitos


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si tocamos los 8800 antes de cerrar el día le doy un thanks en todos sus mensajitos



8800 hoy no , si eso mañana


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias al medio dia,

leo solo la ultima pagina porque no tengo mucho tiempo, y hoy el muerto esta gracioso. :XX: :XX:

Que les vaya bien, yo sigo colgando graficos en el imagensachk que no cobran:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Yo tengo esto


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Muy bonito Artik.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga temor amigo janus , en un nanosegundo le pueden fulminar :ouch:



Vea el chart y se dará cuenta que nuevamente ha errado. Fueron 13,5 pipos y despues un down sizing.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vea el chart y se dará cuenta que nuevamente ha errado. Fueron 13,5 pipos y despues un down sizing.



el que entra a 7650 no a errado , sin embargo usted a tentado a la suerte y a ganado pero otras veces perdera


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que entra a 7650 no a errado , sin embargo usted a tentado a la suerte y a ganado pero otras veces perdera



Ponte un corrector ortografico,daras mejor impresion


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que entra a 7650 no a errado , sin embargo usted a tentado a la suerte y a ganado pero otras veces perdera



Yo entré en 7620 y ya vendí.... he errado igualmente ::
Y usted yerra al no poner h en el auxiliar del participio :rolleye:


Pecata has certified this post


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo entré en 7620 y ya vendí.... he errado igualmente ::
> Y usted yerra al no poner h en el auxiliar del participio :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Pecata has certified this post



:fiufiu: no tengo buena orto-grafia por el internete , pero ya que son tan pesaitos con eso , ahora que vuelvo a casa por navidad aprovechare para ponerme con el tema 

la ortografia es nada para muertoviviente :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Peponazo incoming


----------



## vyk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :fiufiu: no tengo buena orto-grafia por el internete , pero ya que son tan pesaitos con eso , ahora que vuelvo a casa por navidad aprovechare para ponerme con el tema
> 
> la ortografia es nada para muertoviviente :no:



No te lo tomes a mal, pero el editor de textos tiene auto-corrección. Si no cuesta nada...


----------



## vyk (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Peponazo incoming



Peponazo...¿o pepinillo? 8:

Por cierto..¿de donde viene lo de peponazo?¿Pepón?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero el editor de textos tiene auto-corrección. Si no cuesta nada...



Firefox lo tiene incorporado si no me equivoco.... 8:


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que entra a 7650 no a errado , sin embargo usted a tentado a la suerte y a ganado pero otras veces perdera




Mira a ver si te falta la "h" en el teclado. Eres tremendo:XX:, pedazo de 3-0 que te has marcado.::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Peponazo...¿o pepinillo? 8:



Todos queremos ver superar los 6100 del dax, ¿no?


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Peponazo incoming



cuentenos más, que estoy tentado a saltar en marcha del bus:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero el editor de textos tiene auto-corrección. Si no cuesta nada...



la verdad es que me vienen bien las burlas por la orto-grafia , en un foro no sirve pa na , es lo que creo pero pa otras cosas si que viene bien :Aplauso:

¿ editor de que ? :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que me vienen bien las burlas por la orto-grafia , *en un foro no sirve pa na* , es lo que creo pero pa otras cosas si que viene bien :Aplauso:
> 
> ¿ editor de que ? :rolleye:



Vaya, y yo que creía que usted escribía para que la gente le leyera...


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que me vienen bien las burlas por la orto-grafia , en un foro no sirve pa na , es lo que creo pero pa otras cosas si que viene bien :Aplauso:
> 
> ¿ editor de que ? :rolleye:




[YOUTUBE]01aMtBU20jU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya, y yo que creía que usted escribía para que la gente le leyera...



se escribe muy mal en internet , uno se contagia poco a poco , empezando porque no se ni como se pone la tilde con el teclado :8:


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

¿Peponazo is going?


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Peponazo incoming



Me a hecho vd. buscar el minuto del peponazo XD


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que me vienen bien las burlas por la orto-grafia , en un foro no sirve pa na , es lo que creo pero pa otras cosas si que viene bien :Aplauso:
> 
> ¿ editor de que ? :rolleye:



Si que sirven, a algunos nos duelen los ojos cuando vemos ciertas cosas.

Y no cuesta nada escribir bien, así que menos excusas, que escribir un buen post no cuesta tanto y si te equivocas y te das cuenta aquí tienes la opción de editar.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> ¿Peponazo is going?



Está en la fase de ojete-calor. Sólo para gente con el gatillo rápido.


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2011)

Por ahora el peponazo parece que está tomando carrerilla yendo hacia atrás.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que entra a 7650 no a errado , sin embargo usted a tentado a la suerte y a ganado pero otras veces perdera



Dices tantas cosas y tan variopintas que seguro que te he ha escapado que entrastes hace un mes a 6000 ... Cuando baje, nos dices que vendistes 300 pipos más arriba y nosotros diremos "qué tío más clarividente":8:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si que sirven, a algunos nos duelen los ojos cuando vemos ciertas cosas.
> 
> Y no cuesta nada escribir bien, así que menos excusas, que escribir un buen post no cuesta tanto y si te equivocas y te das cuenta aquí tienes la opción de editar.



para 2012 muertoviviente tendra una orto-grafia correcta , la verdad es que me hacia falta algo que hacer en mis vacaciones de navidad


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Firefox lo tiene incorporado si no me equivoco.... 8:



Olvídelo... su densidad de faltas de ortografía por línea es homérica. Para corregir un simple párrafo del Sr. MuertoViviente haría falta un core i7 con seis núcleos, y que el Firefox fuese capaz de correr el corrector en threads paralelos.

Cualquier configuración inferior se colgaría con sólo intentarlo.

Temo que mi propia granja de servidores tuviera dificultades en procesar un folio A4 del Sr. MuertoViviente...


----------



## Artik (1 Dic 2011)

Cerrado corto de ayer en TEF


----------



## Jamóncontomate (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un banco ha aceptado una oferta de 155.000 por un piso con garaje y trastero que la promotora vendía por 290.000, y ellos lo habían dejado en 240.000.
> 
> Si quisiera hipoteca (quizá quisiera por la recuperación de la desgravación de Rajao) debería ser con otra entidad, ellos quieren el dinero y olvidarse del piso.
> 
> ...



La devolución de las desgravaciones de la cuenta vivienda libera una barbaridad, se lo recomiendo. Mírelo como un dinero que no era suyo y que invirtió mal. Yo acabo de devolver este año un importe parecido, y jode, pero dado su patrimonio es más llevadero su caso.

Te lo trata de vender un banco con una rebaja del 46% sobre el precio de la promotora. Eso significa que para ellos vale menos, sin duda.

No lo digo por hacer daño::, recuerde la inversión en TRE. Tampoco hay SL.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

me hace gracia que escribe "orto-grafia":XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Dices tantas cosas y tan variopintas que seguro que te he ha escapado que entrastes hace un mes a 6000 ... Cuando baje, nos dices que vendistes 300 pipos más arriba y nosotros diremos "qué tío más clarividente":8:



el viernes lo dije , si usted no lo vio o si lo vio y penso que todavia quedaba guano haya usted 

muertoviviente canta sus operaciones en el acto , usted es libre para creer o no si mis movimientos pueden ser acertados 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Esto es lo grande de la bolsa. Admite cualquier tipo de perfil.

Desde la maruja abonada a sus matildes, el rico-********* el programador con pantalla a fondo negro y visillo, y hasta hijos de la Logse.

Que jrande, repito.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

¿Pollastre? ¿Alguien?

Chateau d'Yquem del 97 a 250e a través de un amigo que tiene una bodega y conocidos... Sería para mi padre por Navidad. ¿Opiniones de los amantes del vino? Yo no sé nada del mundillo, pero a él le encanta y dicen que es una oportunidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el viernes lo dije , si usted no lo vio o si lo vio y penso que todavia quedaba guano haya usted
> 
> *muertoviviente canta sus operaciones en el acto* , usted es libre para creer o no si mis movimientos pueden ser acertados 8:



Mmmm, esto me recuerda a alguien que también habla en tercera persona...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> La devolución de las desgravaciones de la cuenta vivienda libera una barbaridad, se lo recomiendo. Mírelo como un dinero que no era suyo y que invirtió mal. Yo acabo de devolver este año un importe parecido, y jode, pero dado su patrimonio es más llevadero su caso.
> 
> Te lo trata de vender un banco con una rebaja del 46% sobre el precio de la promotora. Eso significa que para ellos vale menos, sin duda.
> 
> *No lo digo por hacer daño::, recuerde la inversión en TRE. Tampoco hay SL.*



::

Lo que una mano pierde, quizá la otra lo gane!


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mmmm, esto me recuerda a alguien que también habla en tercera persona...



Pues yo cuando leo algo de MV siempre me acabo acordando de este:







No se me piquen, es involuntario


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Lo del muerto si es para enmarcar. Que tio. Vino en verano con un triangulo bajo el brazo simetrico roto, y se marcho a 300-1500 puntos de su objetivo, y vuelve pronosticando un brutal rally alcista amparado en otro triangulo que traera consigo el guano definitivo. Entre tanto, se marca cuatro vaciladas y le pega a proposito 23 patadas al diccionario por linea.

Y todo ello adornado con su peculiar estilo de referirse a si mismo en tercera persona. Si cuando le digo que es un jrande, es porque lo es. El esta a un nivel diferente, sus obras tecnicas se comparan con las de claca, su cerebro procesa mejor que la niña del señor Pollastre, y su yalodeciayo ha logrado eclipsar al del señor Mulder.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

Cuando entren los usanos a las 15,30 veremos si hay patadon escalera abajo o remonta


----------



## Jamóncontomate (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ::
> 
> Lo que una mano pierde, quizá la otra lo gane!



Si, pero creo que difícilmente con la vivienda.

Por cierto, en el foro invertir en bolsa se están haciendo cruces con sus cambios de cartera, te creen un sacrílego.)


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Jaja que risa :XX::XX:

Si no fuera por estos momentos chanantes, con gifs y gatetes, este hilo se iría al abismo. 

Digámoslo claro; es el hilo sobre trading más irreverente que hay ahora mismo por este país con una *fauna única, cuidada y que de vez en cuando se renueva*. Si la gente sólo posteará gráficas y restregará owneds de una operación, este hilo no valdría para mucho. De hecho ya hay muchos así y casi siempre hay un nivel de tensión que el primer advenedizo que pisa el hilo se empieza a llevar hostias nada más entrar y no te engancha.

Por eso muertoviviente, y otros tanto, son necesarios. Muy necesarios.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

*Las gallinas que entran... por las que salen*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

¿Donde encontrais esas imagenes? :XX: :XX:


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Pollastre? ¿Alguien?
> 
> Chateau d'Yquem del 97 a 250e a través de un amigo que tiene una bodega y conocidos... Sería para mi padre por Navidad. ¿Opiniones de los amantes del vino? Yo no sé nada del mundillo, pero a él le encanta y dicen que es una oportunidad.



Yo me conformo con las cajas de Malleolus que me han conseguido a 20 eurines, no pido máso


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo del muerto si es para enmarcar. Que tio. Vino en verano con un triangulo bajo el brazo simetrico roto, y se marcho a 300-1500 puntos de su objetivo, y vuelve pronosticando un brutal rally alcista amparado en otro triangulo que traera consigo el guano definitivo. Entre tanto, se marca cuatro vaciladas y le pega a proposito 23 patadas al diccionario por linea.
> 
> Y todo ello adornado con su peculiar estilo de referirse a si mismo en tercera persona. Si cuando le digo que es un jrande, es porque lo es. El esta a un nivel diferente, sus obras tecnicas se comparan con las de claca, su cerebro procesa mejor que la niña del señor Pollastre, y su yalodeciayo ha logrado eclipsar al del señor Mulder.



Muerto es grande por que es muchos.

"Somos legion" dice cuando se le pregunta.


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Pollastre? ¿Alguien?
> 
> Chateau d'Yquem del 97 a 250e a través de un amigo que tiene una bodega y conocidos... Sería para mi padre por Navidad. ¿Opiniones de los amantes del vino? Yo no sé nada del mundillo, pero a él le encanta y dicen que es una oportunidad.




No lo conozco, Sr. Ghkghk... no puedo ayudarle con esa bodega, sorry.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

Arcelor esta plano,mal rollo
Los leoncios se estan pensando si tirar para arriba o darse la vuelta en plan cañon hacia sus 
12,30


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

O rompe de verdad ahora, o esto se convierte en "Corred, insensatos"


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Si, pero creo que difícilmente con la vivienda.
> 
> Por cierto, *en el foro invertir en bolsa se están haciendo cruces con sus cambios de cartera, te creen un sacrílego.*)



Cuenta, cuenta! 

La verdad es que cada X me da el ataquito de crear una cartera a largo e ir reintroduciendo ahorros y dividendos, y luego siempre acabo sucumbiendo al vaivén del mercado. 

Sin embargo, esta vez algo grave ha de pasar para que venda Ebro y BME. Y muy, muy grave para que venda Procter, KO, McD, JNJ, Pfizer y Texaco.

Basf, FCC y MTS sí se irán en cuanto el mercado pierda un 2-3%.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Donde encontrais esas imagenes? :XX: :XX:




He puesto "gato que enseña las manos mostrando los diferentes resultados dependiendo del tipo de inversión y sus operativas" en google. Y ha salido esto.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> O rompe de verdad ahora, o esto se convierte en "Corred, insensatos"



Espero que no, voy largo y me quiero bajar superando los 9000 (bueno, con los 8500 ya estaría contento)


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Olvídelo... su densidad de faltas de ortografía por línea es homérica. Para corregir un simple párrafo del Sr. MuertoViviente haría falta un core i7 con seis núcleos, y que el Firefox fuese capaz de correr el corrector en threads paralelos.
> 
> Cualquier configuración inferior se colgaría con sólo intentarlo.
> 
> Temo que mi propia granja de servidores tuviera dificultades en procesar un folio A4 del Sr. MuertoViviente...



Y 40 Teras de caché para soportar los datos preprocesados por tantos threads paralelizados. Va a tener que indagar en estructuras de paralelización distribuida ... le damos el CERN?.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el viernes lo dije , si usted no lo vio o si lo vio y penso que todavia quedaba guano haya usted
> 
> muertoviviente canta sus operaciones en el acto , usted es libre para creer o no si mis movimientos pueden ser acertados 8:



Ha mejorado, esta vez solamente se ha olvidado de las tildes.:Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Y 40 Teras de caché para soportar los datos preprocesados por tantos threads paralelizados. Va a tener que indagar en estructuras de paralelización distribuida ... le damos el CERN?.




No he entendido nada. Y mi amigo de abajo menos...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

incluso en las faltas de orto-grafia muertoviviente esta entregando su sabiduria , no la desperdicieis


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Arcelor esta plano,mal rollo
> Los leoncios se estan pensando si tirar para arriba o darse la vuelta en plan cañon hacia sus
> 12,30



Hamijo, está usted metiéndose mucho últimamente en la visión intradía. Me alegro que vaya evolucionando al manejo de diferentes escenarios. Va en buen camino.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Malas noticias para Nico. Las cámaras de seguridad del huerto de Botín le han cazado entrando a por manzanas, gracias a sus sofisticadísimos sensores de movimiento. He podido acceder al video.


















[YOUTUBE]2nnfKxHi7LM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> incluso en las faltas de orto-grafia muertoviviente esta entregando su sabiduria , no la desperdicieis




Ortografía, con tilde y no separado.

¿Usted no siguió los pasos de cierto tipo im presionante?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ortografía, con tilde y no separado.
> 
> ¿Usted no siguió los pasos de cierto tipo im presionante?



no , pero creo que usted si , porque no se entera de na


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

Está en ciernes un posible buen movimiento en el DAX. En series de minutos, hay una línea de soporte inclinada uniendo los tres máximos anteriores. Ahora anda por los 6060.
También hay una línea por debajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Vamos, pepon, vamos


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, está usted metiéndose mucho últimamente en la visión intradía. Me alegro que vaya evolucionando al manejo de diferentes escenarios. Va en buen camino.



Usted por si acaso no me guarde la silla en la JGA de prisa que seguramente tendre otras cosas que hacer el dia 20 
Ni a 0,6 entro yo ahi,apenas se menea
entra esta,el Banco de Valencia,POP y Gamesa se puede hacer una cartera de piel de tonto muy maja


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aunque me alegro por él, ver a Tonuel ganando dinero a largo me produce desasosiego. Hay cosas que no deben ser, como si yo ganara a corto...
> 
> ¿Qué será de Mr. Brightside?



Me estaba preguntado lo mismo. ¿Y de Silenciosa?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa ayer se encontraba mal. Pero Mr. Brightside se ha perdido unos días de peponadas buenas, que a él le gustaba más el largo como a mí. Espero que los malos resultados no le hayan desalentado.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me estaba preguntado lo mismo. ¿Y de Silenciosa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



volvera a comprar justo antes de la caida , pero le advertimos algunos :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

berrinche - YouTube


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Finalizando largos,...no me gusta como caza la perrita


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Finalizando largos,...no me gusta como caza la perrita



Idem, me salí ganando 3,8 pipos ... después de aguantar 10 en contra. No mola el que se haya parado y dado la vuelta en 70.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Vamos.....que el lunes otra vez 8200......::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos.....que el lunes otra vez 8200......::



mas quisiera usted , bajista rojo 

edito , creo que chinito queria decir todo lo contrario


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos.....que el lunes otra vez 8200......::



Bien.....


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Pollastre? ¿Alguien?
> 
> Chateau d'Yquem del 97 a 250e a través de un amigo que tiene una bodega y conocidos... Sería para mi padre por Navidad. ¿Opiniones de los amantes del vino? Yo no sé nada del mundillo, pero a él le encanta y dicen que es una oportunidad.



Actualmente, de oferta en ventealapropriete.com por 246,70 euros, más gastos de envío. 

Iba a adjuntar el pdf que me han mandado con la nota de cata, pero no me deja porque es muy grande. 

Tendrá que complementar el regalo con un buen foie, que es la única manera, a mi humilde entender, de disfrutar de un sauternes (pero claro, los que yo he bebido no son de este nivel). 

Robert Parker le da una puntuación de 96 sobre 100 y según dicen, "es simplemente el mejor licoroso del mundo. Ocupa un puesto único en la jerarquía por su regularidad excepcional, su potencial de guarda (40 años!!). 
Es de los vinos más prestigiosos que hay, y es el único Premier Grand Superieur de Sauternes. 

Vamos, un vinazo, a muy buen precio. Es como el piso que le han ofrecido, cosas de la crisis.

Aquí lo tiene, de la misma añada, a 590 euros

Aquí hablan sobre la bodega y el vino en particular, aunque el artículo es antiguo

Chateau d'Yquem: cuando nos visita el vino dulce más mítico

Vamos, que queda usted como un señor, aunque cabe la posibilidad, nunca desdeñable, de que acaben diciéndole, "Pues está bueno este moscatel".

Yo he visto botellas de Único de Vega Sicilia, literalmente arrinconadas en una esquina de una cocina, porque la persona a la que se la habían regalado no tenía ni idea de qué era aquello.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Que malandriles


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas quisiera usted , bajista rojo
> 
> edito , creo que chinito queria decir todo lo contrario



Ten cuidado no vaya a llegar el granguano y no te pille confesao y con los bolsillos llenos de titulos


----------



## darwinn (1 Dic 2011)

yo he entrado en Abertis a 11,77 hace un rato. Veamos como salimos de esta


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Aún no hemos visto el 1% de crecimiento Sr. Muerto.

Lo harán con la entrada de los usanos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

figuras continuacion tendencia: banderas y gallardetes



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten cuidado no vaya a llegar el granguano y no te pille confesao y con los bolsillos llenos de titulos



no se preocupe amigo , el gran guano llegara y esos puntos de caida tambien me los voy a zampar 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Ahora mismo esta en la directriz. Creo que rompera y habra impulso alcistas. Zona a vigilar.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

como era?

ah, si! Dale, pepón, dale!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Si quieren pepon, tef tiene que romper arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Aún no hemos visto el 1% de crecimiento Sr. Muerto.
> 
> Lo harán con la entrada de los usanos?



entre 1,5% y 2% aprox es lo que creo que subiremos eso si no quedamos planos , pero no se me impaciente , ya ve lo comodo que es currarse las entradas y disfrutar de las subidas en lugar de ir acojonao con el trading intradiario 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entre 1,5% y 2% aprox es lo que creo que subiremos eso si no quedamos planos , pero no se me impaciente , ya ve lo comodo que es currarse las entradas y disfrutar de las subidas en lugar de ir acojonao con el trading intradiario 8:



Decir que subirá entre un 1,5 y 2 o quedará plano...no se, es TAN amplio el movimiento...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Tiene logica lo que dice, de romper se escaparia al alza.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Decir que subirá entre un 1,5 y 2 o quedará plano...no se, es TAN amplio el movimiento...



bueno si quiere mas precision , veo recorrido hasta un 3% aprox 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Donde encontrais esas imagenes? :XX: :XX:









Por cierto ¿esto es un gato o un Ewok?


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

Me encanta el siguiente comentario de Cárpatos... )





> BME comunica que la bolsa española ha negociado en noviembre 68.607 millones, un 40% de caída interanual.* Está la gente exterminada... *





Saludos )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

No pudo. Ya saben.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Nada, está cogiendo impulso.

Esperemos que con apertura yanki esto se dispare.


----------



## univac (1 Dic 2011)

Esto en el modulo de pollastre no estaria derrapando?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

parece que estan esperando los datos de las 14:30 pa arrancar


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Peponazo incoming





vyk dijo:


> Peponazo...¿o pepinillo? 8:
> 
> *Por cierto..¿de donde viene lo de peponazo?¿Pepón?*




usted se merece la excomunión permanente del hilo por hereje... :ouch:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/41196-la-bolsa-de-vuelta-maximos.html


pepon26 es el forero que se merendaba contratos del Ibex como si fuesen palomitas... 

el que en 2009 vaticinó en este hilo las salvajes bajadas y las brutales subidas...

el que se subió al tren en los 6.000 y se bajó en los 11.000... :





aunque ahora creo que se dedica a cuidar su huerto de alcachofas... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

menuda mielda de datos :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Bueno señores, mis 450 MTS comprados a 11.65... ¿Hasta dónde los aguanto?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)




----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> usted se merece la excomunión permanente del hilo por hereje... :ouch:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/41196-la-bolsa-de-vuelta-maximos.html
> ...




Madre mía, leer los 15.000 del Ibex...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me a echo vd. buscar el minuto del peponazo XD



OMG!!! hoy están todos supendidos con la ortografía.








Pecata has certified this post


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía, leer los 15.000 del Ibex...



la verdad es que movia pasta... el ilustre donpepito descubrió quien era a raiz de un comentario... y levantó el vuelo cual majestuosa mariposa... :rolleye:

la verdad es que el hombre en 2009 clavó el suelo y el techo del ibex... entonces fue cuando recogió sus plusvalias y se tiró a la bartola... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Ya han metido la perforadora

Hay tarea por los 1235, y hasta los 1225 si cambian a broca gorda.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> la verdad es que movia pasta... el ilustre donpepito descubrió quien era a raiz de un comentario... y levantó el vuelo cual majestuosa mariposa... :rolleye:
> 
> la verdad es que el hombre en 2009 clavó el suelo y el techo del ibex... entonces fue cuando recogió sus plusvalias y se tiró a la bartola... 8:
> 
> ...



Con donpepito se las tenía....jeje. Era pelea de leoncios.

Que grande donpepito, muy buena gente. 

Si nos lees, un saludito.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Alguien se paso con las ventas hoy.

Señor MV sigue manteniendo la subida del 1%-2% para hoy?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Malas noticias para Nico. Las cámaras de seguridad del huerto de Botín le han cazado entrando a por manzanas, gracias a sus sofisticadísimos sensores de movimiento. He podido acceder al video.



Que hartón de reir con el gato y las imágenes que ponen :XX:

A quien le diga que uno acaba llorando de risa leyendo un "foro de bolsa" ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> la verdad es que movia pasta... el ilustre donpepito descubrió quien era a raiz de un comentario... y levantó el vuelo cual majestuosa mariposa... :rolleye:
> 
> la verdad es que el hombre en 2009 clavó el suelo y el techo del ibex... entonces fue cuando recogió sus plusvalias y se tiró a la bartola... 8:
> 
> ...



Cuente cuente queremos de saber...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguien se paso con las ventas hoy.
> 
> Señor MV sigue manteniendo la subida del 1%-2% para hoy?



es probable que tengamos suficiente inercia alcista 

ademas esto esta previsto el peponismo tiene que acabarse recuerde que hay que pararse en zona 9000-9100 y ya estamos cerca ienso:


----------



## vyk (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> usted se merece la excomunión permanente del hilo por hereje... :ouch:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/41196-la-bolsa-de-vuelta-maximos.html
> ...



Mis disculpas. Lo cierto es que llevo en este mundillo poco tiempo. Estoy aprendiendo. Y me cuesta...


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es probable que tengamos suficiente inercia alcista
> 
> ademas esto esta previsto el peponismo tiene que acabarse recuerde que hay que pararse en zona 9000-9100 y ya estamos *cerca* ienso:



No voy a entrar a valorar el baile de cifras(de 10700 a 9100 hay MUCHOS minolles de €).

Pero que diga que estamos cerca a 550 puntos...no se, es como demasiado descarado.

Vamos, colgarse la medalla pase lo que pase...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Mis disculpas. Lo cierto es que llevo en este mundillo poco tiempo. Estoy aprendiendo. Y me cuesta...



Lo dice de coña, no se preocupe. 

Si le gusta atizar al botas cuando puede, pero también se pone sensible con las subidas :XX:

'Es mu tielno'


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No voy a entrar a valorar el baile de cifras(de 10700 a 9100 hay MUCHOS minolles de €).
> 
> Pero que diga que estamos cerca a 550 puntos...no se, es como demasiado descarado.
> 
> Vamos, colgarse la medalla pase lo que pase...



¿ 550 puntos le parecen mucho ? con el peponismo que llevamos eso en dos dias los alcanzamos y los fundimos 

los 10700 es un pullback a la alcista de medio perdida  un objetivo probable pero yo le voy mas al TRIANGULO bajista osea que nos quedemos en la zona 9000 - 9100


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

TEF ha roto, empieza la fiesta.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno señores, mis 450 MTS comprados a 11.65... ¿Hasta dónde los aguanto?



Yo no las soltaba hasta llegar a 24::
100% beneficio


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> TEF ha roto, empieza la fiesta.



Que ha roto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que ha roto?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


La veo en 15 € ::,


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> La veo en 15 € ::,



No lo digas muy alto que se mete janus con todo el equipo y arrasa..........::


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Yo los 9500-9700 creo que podrian llegar a tocarse.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

¿ esta clavado en 8460 ? ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Yo los 9500-9700 creo que podrian llegar a tocarse.



Hoy, mañana, dentro de unos años?

Ese es el problema, llegar a tocarse se pueden tocar todos los máximo pero cuando...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Poder se pueden tocar desde el 0 hasta el infinito.


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Si bueno, como tope de este rally y recogida de beneficios vaya. Hay que decirlo todo, joe


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Un grafico? le pica el huevo derecho? que le lleva a pensar asi?


----------



## diosmercado (1 Dic 2011)

Un dato, el bono a 10 español esta al 5,84% bajando de una manera muy abrupta. A lo mejor esta descontando eurobonos o impresora a tope??


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

Si el ibex hace banderas alcistas... yo diría que el Sp está haciendo velas bajistas... y yo diría que acumulan un potencial bajista importante... pero claro... fíese usted de mi.

Edito: Bueno olvídenlo. En el muy corto igual sí, pero ampliando la visión ahora mismo está lateral y no hay más que rascar.

Señor Muertoviviente... o sea que hoy subimos un 1,5, un 2 o un 3%... si no nos quedamos planos. Bien hombre bien... El pronóstico andino. Parecido a loq ue dicen los del tiempo cuando no tienen ni idea de loq ue va a pasar: "nubes y claros con posibilidad de chubascos intermitentes que podrán tener cierta intensidad localmente".

Nos ha jodío...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Si el ibex hace banderas alcistas... yo diría que el Sp está haciendo velas bajistas... y yo diría que acumulan un potencial bajista importante... pero claro... fíese usted de mi.
> 
> Señor Muertoviviente... o sea que hoy subimos un 1,5, un 2 o un 3%... si no nos quedamos planos. Bien hombre bien... El pronóstico andino. Parecido a loq ue dicen los del tiempo cuando no tienen ni idea de loq ue va a pasar: "nubes y claros con posibilidad de chubascos intermitentes que podrán tener cierta intensidad localmente".
> 
> Nos ha jodío...



que le parece este pronostico , brutal rally alcista empezando el viernes 25 de noviembre , le gusta mas  

ya dije una y mil veces no me interesa el intradia los porcentajes que doy son probables asi como los objetivos , unos mas probables que otros :ouch:

y se me hace que este vez voy a acertar de lleno con los movimientos que vienen amigo 8:


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

A ver si llegamos en el sp a los 1270


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

es mas amigo atman le veo un poco cabreado , si hubiese hecho caso el viernes 25 a lo mejor no estaba tan cabreado :fiufiu:

claro entra largo ya cuando queda poca subida , ya adverti que tendriamos algunos sustos :ouch:

se cabrea porque me hace caso cuando ya llevamos la mayor parte del camino recorrido , lo que hay que ver :rolleye: haberme hecho caso antes 8:


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Señor muerto viviente le hace falta a Ud. una abuela, yo tambien entre practicamente abajo del todo y no estoy fardando todo el dia...

Buena tarde!


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2011)

Dejo al segundo de a bordo al mando, no me alboroten el mercado ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Señor muerto viviente le hace falta a Ud. una abuela, yo tambien entre practicamente abajo del todo y no estoy fardando todo el dia...
> 
> Buena tarde!



si pero tampoco le veo a usted quejandose como atman , cuando en su momento entregue una informacion que a dado muchas plusvalias


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si pero tampoco le veo a usted quejandose como atman , cuando en su momento entregue una informacion que a dado muchas plusvalias



Sr. MV, haga un poco de autocrítica. La humildad ya la ha conseguido, cada día le veo más humilde.

Entienda por que la gente a lo mejor no le hizo caso...se lo digo yo.... porque hace unos meses usted dijo "abajo" y el mercado hizo "arriba".

A partir de ahí desapareció del mapa.

sé que usted hace aquí un papel, en ocasiones tocapelotas, con todo el cariño se lo digo (me ha hecho gracia lo de "si quieres soy mas conciso...hasta el 3%":XX....pero no encabrone a la gente con temas de pasta, ya sabe que jode mucho...o


----------



## Hastiado (1 Dic 2011)

Chicos,una pregunta,¿como veis comprar acciones de France Telecom?Yo creo que estan ahora a buen precio y estan dando dividendos a 1.40 euros la accion.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Apertura IBEX: 8.466



16:31 futuro del ibex en 8.466

menudo dia de la marmota!

(y aun me quedan 20 y pico paginas para ponerme al dia)


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Dic 2011)

he vuelto de mi gripazo.

No se ni como están las cosas.

A ver si me pongo al día-


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Hastiado dijo:


> Chicos,una pregunta,¿como veis comprar acciones de France Telecom?Yo creo que estan ahora a buen precio y estan dando dividendos a 1.40 euros la accion.



No sé nada de nada, pero si lo crees, ¿por qué no? Imagino que para largo, por los dividendos... ¿Es fácil recuperar la doble imposición?


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Dic 2011)

menuda barrida acaba de hacer el dax


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> he vuelto de mi gripazo.
> 
> No se ni como están las cosas.
> 
> A ver si me pongo al día-



pepon paso
tendras que esperar al año que viene otra vez


----------



## Hastiado (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé nada de nada, pero si lo crees, ¿por qué no? Imagino que para largo, por los dividendos... ¿Es fácil recuperar la doble imposición?



Seria para largo plazo,lo que no me ha quedado claro que es la doble imposicion(se nota demasiado que soy novato jeje) porque si te digo la verdad no tengo idea de lo que es.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Hastiado dijo:


> Seria para largo plazo,lo que no me ha quedado claro que es la doble imposicion(se nota demasiado que soy novato jeje) porque si te digo la verdad no tengo idea de lo que es.



en teoría no debe haberla, pero a veces la hay.

Se trata de pagar impuestos en dos países por el mismo hecho.

Es decir....dividendo...pagas impuestos en francia y en españa.

se puede reclamar creo, que el Sr. ghk le ilumine


----------



## Hastiado (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> en teoría no debe haberla, pero a veces la hay.
> 
> Se trata de pagar impuestos en dos países por el mismo hecho.
> 
> ...



De todas maneras,tengo entendido que se pagan los impuestos una vez que vendes las acciones.¿puede ser?Disculparme por mis vagos conocimientos pero es que prefiero preguntar las cosas antes que ir de listo y decir si a todo.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

sólo 5 mensajes en cuarto de hora??

están ustedes echandose la siesta, u operando como leones escondidos tras la maleza????


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Hastiado dijo:


> De todas maneras,tengo entendido que se pagan los impuestos una vez que vendes las acciones.¿puede ser?Disculparme por mis vagos conocimientos pero es que prefiero preguntar las cosas antes que ir de listo y decir si a todo.



Claro, por supuesto...pero también se pagarán impuestos por los dividendos.

Mírese esto

Fiscalidad de los dividendos pagados por empresas extranjeras ejercicio 2010 (declaración que se presenta en Mayo-Junio de 2011) - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Preparados para el ultimo salto! Esta convergiendo, vamonos para arriba.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Lo de mis FCC ya es de broma. 26% en menos de una semana.

¿Qué cojones ha pasado? Mirad gráfico de hoy.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Hastiado dijo:


> De todas maneras,tengo entendido que se pagan los impuestos una vez que vendes las acciones.¿puede ser?Disculparme por mis vagos conocimientos pero es que prefiero preguntar las cosas antes que ir de listo y decir si a todo.




Impuestos sólo si ganas. Pero de los dividendos te retendrán aquí y allí. Tienes que reclamar la diferencia.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Dic 2011)

veo divergencia en el grafico de 30 minutos del ibex. 

(asi claro que no baja..)


----------



## darwinn (1 Dic 2011)

Joder, y yo que he estado decidiendo entre Abertis y FCC, y miren las diferencias... Murphy eres un crack!


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de mis FCC ya es de broma. 26% en menos de una semana.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones ha pasado? Mirad gráfico de hoy.



Yo las vendí ayer. Creo que el supuesto hermano de la Koplovich que reclama la herencia, ayer exhumaron al padre, igual hoy ya saben los resultados 

En serio, son acciones para conservar... pero otra ocasión habrá de recomprarlas baratas, el guano no ha terminado aún


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé nada de nada, pero si lo crees, ¿por qué no? Imagino que para largo, por los dividendos... ¿Es fácil recuperar la doble imposición?



Aparentemente los franceses no hacen ni caso a las peticiones enviadas desde España. Si no te interesa cobrar los dividendos alemanes, que aunque sean pesados acaban devolviendo el exceso de retención, los franceses ni te cuento.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Joder, y yo que he estado decidiendo entre Abertis y FCC, y miren las diferencias... Murphy eres un crack!



Pero es que FCC ha subido un 5% en segundos. Quizá alguien con acceso a info pueda decir qué o quién ha entrado así.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aparentemente los franceses no hacen ni caso a las peticiones enviadas desde España. Si no te interesa cobrar los dividendos alemanes, que aunque sean pesados acaban devolviendo el exceso de retención, los franceses ni te cuento.



Sí, por eso se lo preguntaba a él. De Francia ya había oido que es mejor huir en ese caso.


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Preparados para el ultimo salto! Esta convergiendo, vamonos para arriba.



Hoyga, que esto va para abajo!!

No era para arriba???:

No jueguen con los sentimientos de los larguistassssso


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Dele un segundin...


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

El Sp se va a probar los mínimos del overnight... parece... son los 1237-8. ahora no lo puedo mirar porque me marcho... que les vaya bonito y nos pillen confesados...


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Dele un segundin...



Me temo que si no acompaña EEUU no hay nada que hacer.

Esperemos no me salte en subasta el SL de IBE a 4,95 y mañana abra al alza.


----------



## holgazan (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Impuestos sólo si ganas. Pero de los dividendos te retendrán aquí y allí. Tienes que reclamar la diferencia.



Por éso lo más mejor es preparar la jubilación a los 55 tacos, comprando un porrón de Matildes. 

Y no te compres el pisito ése, por muy baratejo que esté, no me seas Pepito.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2011)

La bolsa también tiene CORAZÓN
Aparece por sorpresa un quinto hermano para las hermanas Koplowitz


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Señor MV creo que esto no entraba en sus planes...


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Nop, ya diverge, hasta el rabo todo es toro, pero creo que owned para mi...


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2011)

¿Cerraremos en verde con una buena robasta? Espero que sí, largo 8418 :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Me temo que si no acompaña EEUU no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Esperemos no me salte en subasta el SL de IBE a 4,95 y mañana abra al alza.



lo tienes muy,muy justito.......


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La bolsa también tiene CORAZÓN
> Aparece por sorpresa un quinto hermano para las hermanas Koplowitz



Por esa razón es necesaria la presencia de féminas en este hilo


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Cerraremos en verde con una buena robasta? Espero que sí, largo 8418 :Baile:



Cerrar en verde es un buen empujón...

Pero vamos, que por mi ojala


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Buh! Sustito )


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> lo tienes muy,muy justito.......



Ya, la explicación es que si hay guano por lo menos le saco algo de pasta....

...y si no hay guano sigo con mis SAN a 5,20 hasta los 17.000:fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Cerrar en verde es un buen empujón...
> 
> Pero vamos, que por mi ojala



Parece que no están por lalabor. Fuera en 8428 con mis manzanitas, menos da una piedra


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que no están por lalabor. Fuera en 8428 con mis manzanitas, menos da una piedra



ustec no cambia :XX: ¿ cuantas manzanas a cogido ?


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que no están por lalabor. Fuera en 8428 con mis manzanitas, menos da una piedra



A mi este cierre ni fu ni fa, a ver como viene mañana.

He dejado unos largos con stop a 8350(aceptando una muy buena mordida a mi cuenta si lo rompen) a la expectativa de que suban mañana, al menos, hasta los 8600.

A ver si no me arrepiento


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Dic 2011)

(especulando: mañana gap al alza y luego sale el mago ese de la tele: donde esta la bolita? donde esta la bajadita?  )

la magia de la bolsa!


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A mi este cierre ni fu ni fa, a ver como viene mañana.
> 
> He dejado unos largos con stop a 8350(aceptando una muy buena mordida a mi cuenta si lo rompen) a la espectativa de que suban mañana, al menos, hasta los 8600.
> 
> A ver si no me arrepiento



No es por desanimarse, pero yo veo los viernes como el día excelencia del güano:cook:







Pero ojalá me equivoque hoyga, que voy en su barcoo


----------



## Greco (1 Dic 2011)

Sip, los viernes guano, pero en la segunda mitad de la sesion como pronto ¿no?


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A mi este cierre ni fu ni fa, a ver como viene mañana.
> 
> He dejado unos largos con stop a 8350(aceptando una muy buena mordida a mi cuenta si lo rompen) a la espectativa de que suban mañana, al menos, hasta los 8600.
> 
> A ver si no me arrepiento



Mañana es viernes y los perroflautas no trabajan,solo viene lo malo......
Ademas la semana que viene con tanto puente siempre aprovechan para bajar
,eso hicieron la ultima vez
En fin,segun se salga del viernes se sabra algo,despues de todo no se ha portado mal el ibex,despues de una subida tan fuerte lo normal es alguna bajada


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Dic 2011)

pues a mi, cada vez que hablan de las koplowitz, me viene a la mente la mitica foto de la chavarri.

Si eres menor de 18, pulsa este link: Guardería - Burbuja Económica

Si eres mayor de 18, pulsa este link: http://www.webdefamosas.com/fotos/Marta_Chavarri/bb23f5f19b7766d80c9a3cd38db08aac.jpg


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana es viernes y los perroflautas no trabajan,solo viene lo malo......
> Ademas la semana que viene con tanto puente siempre aprovechan para bajar
> ,eso hicieron la ultima vez
> En fin,segun se salga del viernes se sabra algo,despues de todo no se ha portado mal el ibex,despues de una subida tan fuerte lo normal es alguna bajada



Bueno, si no vendo no tengo perdidas, y si no para mis hijos... Xd


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec no cambia :XX: ¿ cuantas manzanas a cogido ?



Donde quedo su cierre positivo?

Aun tendrá valor...


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo me conformo con las cajas de Malleolus que me han conseguido a 20 eurines, no pido máso



Buen vino, y buen precio. Y qué bien traducen en esa bodega las notas de cata de Parker...


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2011)

Pecata, ven, corre, aparece , hay espectativa


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pecata, ven, corre, aparece , hay espectativa



Pese a que fallos anteriores me los como sin problemas este no, el iPhone tiene las letras muy juntas!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

El lateral que hemos visto hoy en el precio ha sido un motivo para una distribución sostenida a lo largo de todo el día. Han empezado el día vendiendo 177 contratos camufladamente, a los 10 minutos 112 contratos más, a las 10 han empezado a comprar pero poca cosa, hasta que a las 14:35 han vuelto a meter otra venta de 111 contratos.

Por la tarde la cosa ha sido todavía peor porque han pasado del camuflaje al pecho descubierto, a las 15:25 otros 100 contratos vendidos, luego a las 16:55 han colocado 203 y han seguido vendiendo hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido, pero solo 20 contratos.

En resumen, parece que ayer se quedaron dentro esperando más subidas para el día siguiente, pero hoy algo les ha hecho cambiar de opinión y se han puesto a distribuir sin que se note demasiado, sobre todo por la tarde, el precio ha quedado en un lugar dudoso pero las ventas de hoy han sido reveladoras de que ya no esperan más subidas de momento y han decidido retirarse silenciosamente dejando el muerto con el trasero al aire


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec no cambia :XX: ¿ cuantas manzanas a cogido ?



Bueno, hoy me llega para medio iphone 
Mañana viajecito a casa de los suegros, 300 km, :ouch: estaré fuera hasta la tarde, a ver si me da tiempo para completar el iphone 

RSI rules !!!


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2011)

No se moleste usted, todos nos confundimos incluso al teclear,pero es bueno que quede constancia y se enmiende. Se convierte entonces al enmendarlo en protección para nuestra memoria visual y nuestros ojitos 




Adriangtir dijo:


> Pese a que fallos anteriores me los como sin problemas este no, el iPhone tiene las letras muy juntas!!


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Buen vino, y buen precio. Y qué bien traducen en esa bodega las notas de cata de Parker...



a que se refiere con lo de las notas?ienso:

no entiendo mucho, digamos que con un imperial o pesquera me vale

como veo que le gusta, déjeme hacerle una recomendación y pruebe un "valtosca" de jumilla


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pese a que fallos anteriores me los como sin problemas este no, el iPhone tiene las letras muy juntas!!



Hay que estar muy enfermo para postear desde un smartphone, sin acritud.








_
Enviado desde mi dispositivo BlackBerry_


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pecata, ven, corre, aparece , hay espectativa



No me atrevo.. que se enfada Votin.
Y luego dice que ensucio el hilo.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> a que se refiere con lo de las notas?ienso:
> 
> no entiendo mucho, digamos que con un imperial o pesquera me vale
> 
> como veo que le gusta, déjeme hacerle una recomendación y pruebe un "valtosca" de jumilla



Este es mucho más modernito, pero es muy muy bueno. 

Y lo de las notas es porque hace tres años, más o menos, coincidiendo con un relanzamiento de la bodega, reforzaron su presencia en Estados Unidos y Parker les hizo una cata de prácticamente todos los vinos, con muy buenos resultados. La bodega encargó la traducción y un traductor se tuvo que dejar los cuernos traduciendo aromas de frutos californianos desconocidos en España y decidiendo cómo rayos suavizar el olor a establo que aparecía en una de las notas. 

Pero nada, son vaciladas de los catadores profesionales, que como se ve que se aburren de tener que escupir vino, se muestran ocurrentes. Como aquel que dijo que un blanco tenía "reminiscencias de enaguas de monja" ::::

Tomo nota de su recomendación.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Aqui solo se deberia postear desde el trabajo, bueno y el señor holgazan tambien puede porque su trabajo es ver las matildes crecer. Pero nada mas. Ya esta bien, que algunos de ustedes se pasen la jornada laboral currando.

Animo honorable ghkghk, yo soy de su club.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me atrevo.. que se enfada Votin.
> Y luego dice que ensucio el hilo.



Ensucían el hilo la prosa pobre y la ortografía indigente. 
Usted no haga caso. Fije, pula y de esplendor al hilo.
Y si acompaña la acción con la imagen de Mickey Mouse ejecutando un 
self-eye-fisting, mejor que mejor.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

*"Pepon, aparece, y convierte a todos" *


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Me da a mi que pepon se esta descojonando de los largos....


.....Meanwhile.....


.....El oso guanoso hace lo mismo con los cortos.


Y mientras MV haciendo pasta ya que el esta en una "tendencia mixta"...no teneis ni ideaaaaa


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de mis FCC ya es de broma. 26% en menos de una semana.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones ha pasado? Mirad gráfico de hoy.



FCC:







Era el valor que quería proponer si el IBEX recortaba, pero parce que ya ha dado todo lo que tenía que dar con este último subidón. Aquí comenté cuándo debíamos entrar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-136.html#post5354082

Ahora ya es momento de esperar acontecimientos, que le han metido un 2,5% a la baja desde el máximo y esta volatilidad nos indica debilidad.


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2011)

le he enviado un mail a mi broker para saber cómo abrir unos "medios" en el Ibex ... cuando me responda les cuento 8:




faraico dijo:


> Y mientras MV haciendo pasta ya que el esta en una "tendencia mixta"...no teneis ni ideaaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> *Me da a mi que pepon se esta descojonando de los largos....*
> 
> 
> .....Meanwhile.....
> ...



Hombre de poca fe...







Ahí tenemos a los usanos dandolo todo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> le he enviado un mail a mi broker para saber cómo abrir unos "medios" en el Ibex ... cuando me responda les cuento 8:



Me de cepciona. 
Y mucho. 
Reportada. 
Eso debería ya saberlo.

medios=[largos+cortos]/2



[me he descojonado con su post :XX:]


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Lo va a hacer....y esta vez no va a haber tiempo para recoger a nadie.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Bueno, he estado viendo el discurso de mi "presidente" el amigo Sarko, y ha venido a decir que el euro no se rompe, y nadie saldra, es mas, vamos a mas eu, y un euro mas fuerte. Se necesitan acontecimientos importantes en las proximas semanas en eu, reformando mastrich, seghen...

Sarko te votamos, si nos dejas a la Bruni o lee o leee, eso cantamos en las tierras galas con unos gins de mas.


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2011)

no solo ha esta viendo, ha estado retransmitiendo en directo GRACIAS :X



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno, he estado viendo el discurso de mi "presidente" el amigo Sarko, y ha venido a decir que el euro no se rompe, y nadie saldra, es mas, vamos a mas eu, y un euro mas fuerte. Se necesitan acontecimientos importantes en las proximas semanas en eu, reformando mastrich, seghen...
> 
> Sarko te votamos, si nos dejas a la Bruni o lee o leee, eso cantamos en las tierras galas con unos gins de mas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

Una pregunta acerca de los dividendos en acciones foráneas.
Si tuviésemos las acciones en un broker alemán, cuando repartieran dividendos sólo habría retención por parte del gobierno alemán, ¿verdad? Luega transferencia entre cuentas tuyas y listo. El único problema es que no estás declarando unos ingresos....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Hay que mantener a la parroquia informada, ademas ha sido un guiño para ver si el señor Pollastre nos regala un dia de retransmision con la niña, y nos forramos, y compramos el san, despedimos al botas, y este hilo sera la junta general de accionistas del san.

Me pido los pisos de seseña, para rodar peliculas. El señor Tonuel debera de cambiarse la firma.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2011)

Lo declaras cuando haces la transferencia, tienes que hacerlo. Hacienda somos todos hamijo. Pero si no quiere ser hamijo de todos cualquier abogado fiscal le dira como hacerlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

*Aparación de Moises, advocación Pepona* -> SP 1239

*Ahora mismo* -> SP 1246

...y todavía puede quedar


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay que mantener a la parroquia informada, ademas ha sido un guiño para ver si el señor Pollastre nos regala un dia de retransmision con la niña, y nos forramos, y compramos el san, despedimos al botas, y este hilo sera la junta general de accionistas del san.
> 
> Me pido los pisos de seseña, para rodar peliculas. El señor Tonuel debera de cambiarse la firma.



Muchas gracias por la narración en directo del discurso brutttttalll europeísta del amigo Sarko. 

En realidad tiene más razón que un santo, ahora a ver si hay huevos de hacerlo.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una pregunta acerca de los dividendos en acciones foráneas.
> Si tuviésemos las acciones en un broker alemán, cuando repartieran dividendos sólo habría retención por parte del gobierno alemán, ¿verdad? Luega transferencia entre cuentas tuyas y listo. El único problema es que no estás declarando unos ingresos....



Mañana se lo cuento. En esencia, la cantidad retenida en Alemania aquí opera como un crédito y ellos te tienen que devolver el exceso, porque retienen más de lo que se retiene en España.


----------



## << 49 >> (1 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> le he enviado un mail a mi broker para saber cómo abrir unos "medios" en el Ibex ... cuando me responda les cuento 8:



Pues no es broma. Te lo cuento yo: Vende una opción put y una opción call simultáneamente, con un precio de ejercicio que sea la cotización actual o lo más parecido posible.

Con eso estarás apostando a que el ibex ni sube ni baja de aquí a la fecha de vencimiento.

A ver a qué precio anda esto:

Opción call: CIBX 8400Z11. La puedes vender a 239€
Opción put: PIBX 8400Z11. La puedes vender a 214€.

Sacarías 453€ de partida, así que pierdes si el IBEX está por encima de 8853 o por debajo de 7947.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Dic 2011)

que viene pepón usano


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> El Sp se va a probar los mínimos del overnight... parece... son los 1237-8. ahora no lo puedo mirar porque me marcho... que les vaya bonito y nos pillen confesados...



El ojo me fallo por dos puntines, lo normal... Ahora parece que quiere volver a máximos de la mañana, pero parece que le falta fuelle... cuidadín...


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2011)

VIX:







De momento una hipótesis.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me atrevo.. que se enfada Votin.
> Y luego dice que ensucio el hilo.



Yo no me enfado,es que le pones al tio toda la gramatica en el hilo
Simplemente diga
"Tio borrico se escribe asi y tal"
Dejemos los actos de enseñanza para que los curas cumplan su mandato divino de enseñar al que no sabe


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno tal y como esperaba hemos hecho top en los 1250 en el overnight. Estoy corto dentro en 1248, SL 1252. objetivo... mmm... 1126?? jajaja...



Y si aquí lo afilo más... me saltan las muelas. 

Por cierto, hablanod de muelas, por si no se habían dado cuenta, ya he vuelto. Traigo un 25% menos de juicio del que llevaba cuando salí... cuidado conmigo...


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no me enfado,es que le pones al tio toda la gramatica en el hilo
> Simplemente diga
> "Tio borrico se escribe asi y tal"
> Dejemos los actos de enseñanza para que los curas cumplan su mandato divino de enseñar al que no sabe



Protesto señoría, está aleccionando a la testigo... 

otia tío... estas anestesias que me ponen... me sientan...


fenomenal...


por cierto qué colores más bonitos tiene hoy el foro...


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Protesto señoría, está aleccionando a la testigo...
> 
> otia tío... estas anestesias que me ponen... me sientan...
> 
> ...



Usted vigile por donde sangra despues de la anestesia,que hay mucho dentista gayer::


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Usted vigile por donde sangra despues de la anestesia,que hay mucho dentista gayer::



para terminar con esto llevo yo media hora leyendo el hilo?

Si lo se no dejo los antitérmicos :´(


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Usted vigile por donde sangra despues de la anestesia,que hay mucho dentista gayer::



La odontóloga, hablemos con propiedad y alevosía, es una mujer muy majay una excelente profesional, pero su enfermera... ayy... su enfermera/asistente/loqueseaperoquenosevaya... es un amor...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Me parece que se reservan una sorpresa para última hora...


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que se reservan una sorpresa para última hora...




Síiii estaa...



Spoiler


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

Porque la vida puede ser maravillosa... :baba:


Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg



Saludos :baba:


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

Sí, dado lo concurrido del foro, está claro que esto va p'arriba... sino aquí estaban tod@s...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> La odontóloga, hablemos con propiedad y alevosía, es una mujer muy majay una excelente profesional, pero su enfermera... ayy... su enfermera/asistente/loqueseaperoquenosevaya... es un amor...



Ya sabe usted sr. Atman que ese comentario sin fotos no vale nada....


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

:vomito:


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe usted sr. Atman que ese comentario sin fotos no vale nada....



Lo sé querido Guybrush...
Tengo que volver... a ver si se deja... pero... ninguna foto le va a mostrar la hermosa voz, la suavidad de trato... ayysss. alegría de juventud...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Dic 2011)

Situación a corto plazo de Telefónica (no largo, que activará la 2ª estructura hasta la zona de 10 €), pero, mi opinión. Estamos en una situación de impulso muy similar al IBEX y por supuesto, también al BBVA y al SAN. Después del último mínimo, hemos corregido a la zona de 13,9 (fibo del 38,2% de la gran estructura bajista). Creo que estamos antes otras 2 estructuras (debemos haber visto ya el máximo de la primera), debería corregir a un fibo dentro de esta miniestructura y luego intentar los 14,6 - fibo del 50% de la gran estructura- (objetivo, todo lo demás, es ser muy optimista creo).


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2011)

Sr. Claca, 
Me da a mí que para la semana que viene, en lugar de FCC la campeona será REC
Siempre que las previsiones, gráficos, triangulitos y velas acompañen y no haya guaneada general.

Como lo ves usía?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lo sé querido Guybrush...
> Tengo que volver... a ver si se deja... pero... ninguna foto le va a mostrar la hermosa voz, la suavidad de trato... ayysss. alegría de juventud...



Nada, nada! Un video casero y nos lo cuelga en uno de los tubes esos que hay por ahi ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

no me gusta nada konkorde :S tengan cuidado compañeros ienso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lo sé querido Guybrush...
> Tengo que volver... a ver si se deja... pero... ninguna foto le va a mostrar la hermosa voz, la suavidad de trato... ayysss. alegría de juventud...



Haberle pedido a ella que te saque la muela,sin anestesia.Si despues de eso la sigues mirando igual...es que eso es amor del bueno :o::


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

...............................


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Porque la vida puede ser maravillosa... :baba:
> 
> 
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
> ...



recuerda cuando la tuvieron aplastada en el 5% pero igual nos dimos el ostion 10200 a 7770 , pues estoy empezando a pensar que no estan preparando una trampa igualita :


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

los gringos igual , manos fuertes permanecen vendedoras y gacelas entrando :


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

.................................


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recuerda cuando la tuvieron aplastada en el 5% pero igual nos dimos el ostion 10200 a 7770 , pues estoy empezando a pensar que no estan preparando una trampa igualita :




si llega al 5% vendo... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## sarkweber (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> .................................



Y en que numero estamos VOTIN? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> si llega al 5% vendo... :baba:
> 
> 
> Saludos :baba:



largo en bonos  que cabron y con lo que saque corto en indices , ustec si que sabe


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

.......................................


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

sarkweber dijo:


> Y en que numero estamos VOTIN? ::



En total
Desde que empece, y teniendo en cuenta toda la pasta que movi,SOLO 200€ de Bfo y 460 de minusvalias del SAN::
SOY UN HEROE!!!!!


----------



## sarkweber (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En total
> Desde que empece, y teniendo en cuenta toda la pasta que movi,SOLO 200€ de Bfo y 460 de minusvalias del SAN::
> SOY UN HEROE!!!!!



Yo lo veo en el 13 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

hay que me lol :


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2011)

A corto plazo, los cortos son ganadores.

Avisaos quedan. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A corto plazo, los cortos son ganadores.
> 
> Avisaos quedan. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



...............


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A corto plazo, los cortos son ganadores.
> 
> Avisaos quedan. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



: 

estan preparando un miniguano


----------



## VOTIN (1 Dic 2011)

.....................


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Dic 2011)

Miniguano sí, guano guano, pues aún no toca pienso (mientras el eur/usa no enseño los dientes y está lateral, ideal para estocásticos y cci). Corregiremos y haremos una segunda estructura , no sé, creo que nos iremos a los 8680 por tirón europeo y si los traders usa lo quieren levantar, pues hasta los 8950 +- pero ya fuera de sí y con euforia gacelera. Creo que el 50% de la vela marubozu sería un buen apoyo, por debajo, nos iriamos al 61,8% de esta subida. Yo pondría antes un corto, sí pero vigilando salir con 200 pipos de bajada, más es arriegarse (ya habrá tiempo de entrar otra vez largo). El mercado, bajista de tendencia primaria, no está en tendencia ahora mismo en el corto plazo, unicamente está comprobado que los mercados están en tendencia firme en los cortos plazos un 30% del tiempo, de ahí las estrategias cuando tontea en canales o en estructuras de ida y vuelta (70% restante, de hecho, las opciones son muy utilizadas en estos períodos como estrategias conservadoras pero + seguras).


----------



## atlanterra (1 Dic 2011)

Mañana creo que nos van a guanear...me lo ha dicho un leonino.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Miniguano sí, guano guano, pues aún no toca pienso (mientras el eur/usa no enseño los dientes y está lateral, ideal para estocásticos y cci). Corregiremos y haremos una segunda estructura , no sé, creo que nos iremos a los 8680 por tirón europeo y si los traders usa lo quieren levantar, pues hasta los 8950 +- pero ya fuera de sí y con euforia gacelera. Creo que el 50% de la vela marubozu sería un buen apoyo, por debajo, nos iriamos al 61,8% de esta subida. Yo pondría antes un corto, sí pero vigilando salir con 200 pipos de bajada, más es arriegarse (ya habrá tiempo de entrar otra vez largo). El mercado, bajista de tendencia primaria, no está en tendencia ahora mismo en el corto plazo, unicamente está comprobado que los mercados están en tendencia firme en los cortos plazos un 30% del tiempo, de ahí las estrategias cuando tontea en canales o en estructuras de ida y vuelta (70% restante, de hecho, las opciones son muy utilizadas en estos períodos como estrategias conservadoras pero + seguras).



:


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :



Ahora cree usted en el guano? nos dejamos 1.000 puntitos de sus proyecciones?

Me tiene usted perdido...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :



A qué parece fácil, eh?


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A qué parece fácil, eh?



Sr. ANHQV, si no le es demasiada molestia, un gráfico a los pobres que estamos aprendiendo... please?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

Acabo de ver esto en la tle.
Exportando visillerismo en Brasil.
Primero paso para hundir el pais...

[YOUTUBE]RFHZSansmAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Ahora que está la noche tranquila, a ver si se pueden mojar, ya que ando dando vueltas al coco pero no me decido.

La pregunta es sencilla....qué hacen con 3.000 acciones SAN compradas a 5,43??

O lo que es lo mismo.....2.000 a 5,2 y 1.000 a 5,87:rolleye:

Dónde pondrían SL?

No sé si seré muy optimista pero mi idea era venderlas en los entornos de los 6 - 6.30:rolleye:

saludos


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sr. Claca,
> Me da a mí que para la semana que viene, en lugar de FCC la campeona será REC
> Siempre que las previsiones, gráficos, triangulitos y velas acompañen y no haya guaneada general.
> 
> Como lo ves usía?



FCC ya he comentado que ha hecho los deberes, por lo que sí, toca ver otras opciones. REE me parece muy buena opción, ahora cuelgo el gráfico y edito. Ya:







Lo ideal sería esperar a un recorte próximo a la zona 32,20 y situar un stop loss en los 31,35. El objetivo el fibo 61% en los 34 euros.

Sobre si va a dar alegrías... a ver, hay que ir poco a poco, pero ahora mismo NO está bien. Aquí lo comenté:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-61.html#post5336216

Primero, mirad como ha frenado en el sitio que indiqué. Eso sí, con el giro alcista ya realizado el precio da opciones a seguir más lejos (por algo planteo los 34 euros), pero sólo por encima de los 36 euros nos dejaría un gesto alcista fuerte de cara al medio plazo, porque por ahora es bajista tal y como demuestra el canal.


----------



## vyk (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> FCC ya he comentado que ha hecho los deberes, por lo que sí, toca ver otras opciones. *REE me parece muy buena opción*, ahora cuelgo el gráfico y edito.



Yo las tengo a 33,97. Quizás en su momento me precipité un poco, pero yo pienso que puede dar muchas alegrías.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

aprendiendo? yo de esto, npi, aunque mejor npi que adivino de hechos consumados.
Espero que haga +- estos impulsos (aunque los 8200 debería de costarle más de la cuenta rebajarlos ya que coinciden mil fibos por ese rango) y que sondee la zona de la yema.





A ver como siempre.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

A 30,40 llevo yo REE del viernes pasado. Muchas gracias por el gráfico, me será más que útil


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, de ahora en adelante bajaré sensiblemente el ritmo de mis comentarios. Llevo una temporada larga mimando este foro porque realmente me lo paso muy bien y considero que hay muy buen ambiente, pero os puedo asegurar que detrás de cada post "serio" que hago hay muchas horas de trabajo que pasan desapercibidas. Hace poco mi dentista me preguntó por el número de pantallas que tengo en el escritorio mientras opero, le dije que una, porque así es, los deberes los llevo ya hechos y durante la sesión me limito a poner órdenes. Cada vez que respondo a una pregunta, a menos que sean acciones extranjeras que tengo que analizar de cero, consulto lo que ya tengo hecho y lo hago presentable para la galería y, si puedo, intento añadir alguna explicación para darle un toque didáctico, por lo que puede parecer que no invierto prácticamente tiempo ni esfuerzo en ello. Nada más lejos de la realidad. No me importa, pero útlimamente me noto cansado, y este tipo de colaboraciones se hacen siempre que el cuerpo y la mente nos lo permita y nos apetezca. Así que con toda la confianza os lo digo para que nadie se extrañe si me dejo ver menos o evito responder preguntas directas. No hay ningún tipo de mal rollo, al contrario, es un lujo ver que el hilo va viento en popa y goza de una vitalidad y dinamismo que ni en los mejores tiempos del guano, simplemente me noto cansado.

Así que... por aquí seguiré, pero a medio gas ;-)


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de ver esto en la tle.
> Exportando visillerismo en Brasil.
> Primero paso para hundir el pais...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RFHZSansmAo[/YOUTUBE]



seguro que no es española:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Estilicón (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, de ahora en adelante bajaré sensiblemente el ritmo de mis comentarios. Llevo una temporada larga mimando este foro porque realmente me lo paso muy bien y considero que hay muy buen ambiente, pero os puedo asegurar que detrás de cada post "serio" que hago hay muchas horas de trabajo que pasan desapercibidas. Hace poco mi dentista me preguntó por el número de pantallas que tengo en el escritorio mientras opero, le dije que una, porque así es, los deberes los llevo ya hechos y durante la sesión me limito a poner órdenes. Cada vez que respondo a una pregunta, a menos que sean acciones extranjeras que tengo que analizar de cero, consulto lo que ya tengo hecho y lo hago presentable para la galería y, si puedo, intento añadir alguna explicación para darle un toque didáctico, por lo que puede parecer que no invierto prácticamente tiempo ni esfuerzo en ello. Nada más lejos de la realidad. No me importa, pero útlimamente me noto cansado, y este tipo de colaboraciones se hacen siempre que el cuerpo y la mente nos lo permita y nos apetezca. Así que con toda la confianza os lo digo para que nadie se extrañe si me dejo ver menos o evito responder preguntas directas. No hay ningún tipo de mal rollo, al contrario, es un lujo ver que el hilo va viento en popa y goza de una vitalidad y dinamismo que ni en los mejores tiempos del guano, simplemente me noto cansado.
> 
> Así que... por aquí seguiré, pero a medio gas ;-)



No sé lo que harás en el futuro, pero por toda la aportación desinteresada hecha en el pasado, muchísimas gracias .

PD. Si me dá por poner algún gráfico espero que me corrijas errores, para ir afinando.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, de ahora en adelante bajaré sensiblemente el ritmo de mis comentarios. Llevo una temporada larga mimando este foro porque realmente me lo paso muy bien y considero que hay muy buen ambiente, pero os puedo asegurar que detrás de cada post "serio" que hago hay muchas horas de trabajo que pasan desapercibidas. Hace poco mi dentista me preguntó por el número de pantallas que tengo en el escritorio mientras opero, le dije que una, porque así es, los deberes los llevo ya hechos y durante la sesión me limito a poner órdenes. Cada vez que respondo a una pregunta, a menos que sean acciones extranjeras que tengo que analizar de cero, consulto lo que ya tengo hecho y lo hago presentable para la galería y, si puedo, intento añadir alguna explicación para darle un toque didáctico, por lo que puede parecer que no invierto prácticamente tiempo ni esfuerzo en ello. Nada más lejos de la realidad. No me importa, pero útlimamente me noto cansado, y este tipo de colaboraciones se hacen siempre que el cuerpo y la mente nos lo permita y nos apetezca. Así que con toda la confianza os lo digo para que nadie se extrañe si me dejo ver menos o evito responder preguntas directas. No hay ningún tipo de mal rollo, al contrario, es un lujo ver que el hilo va viento en popa y goza de una vitalidad y dinamismo que ni en los mejores tiempos del guano, simplemente me noto cansado.
> 
> Así que... por aquí seguiré, pero a medio gas ;-)





Por supuesto, muchísimo mejor bajar el ritmo hasta sentirte cómodo con el tiempo que le dedicas, que pegar el petardazo y acabar no apareciendo. Casi te pido por favor que bajes el ritmo hasta el punto de casi tener ganas de participar más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

Tenía por ahi una grafiquita de REE y me congratulo que las conclusiones son parecidas a las del gran maestro jedi Claca.







El maestro ha acotado el precio en un canal bajista mientras que el padawan lo ha hecho en un expansivo. La verdad que lo he pintado un poco alegremente y me cuesta trabajo cree que lo pueda atravesar la zona roja poblada de gandalfs coincidente con el 61.8% fibo además que por alli pasa la directriz bajista. Quizás el canario de la mina sea la DTA en verde sobre la que se está apoyando el precio en el BRRRRRUTAL Rally Alcista. Creo que deberá corregir algo antes de intentar atacar la zona roja.

edito: Sr. Claca, lo que tiene que bajar el ritmo es de esas saliditas entre semana a ciertos tugurios poco recomendables, que por las mañanas el el chinito no hace más que palmar pasta.


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2011)

Estimado Claca, hace cosa de mes o mes y medio recuerdo que nos dijo lo mismo. Frenó momentáneamente y luego a la carga... si necesita recordárnoslo es que también recordárselo usted mismo. Así que... sí, cójase un merecido y largo descanso, oxigénese y entre de vez en cuando a dejarnos algo del trabajo que ya tenga hecho y a compartir los buenos momentos que salvo contadas excepciones tenemos por aquí... y que hacen de ésto de la bolsa algo un poco más "sano"

Se le aprecia sinceramente y eso no va a cambiar.


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tenía por ahi una grafiquita de REE y me congratulo que las conclusiones son parecidas a las del gran maestro jedi Claca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta mucho. Y se ve como esos 36 son MUY relevantes antes de pensar en grandes alzas.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, vaya conversaciones con el dentista


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, de ahora en adelante bajaré sensiblemente el ritmo de mis comentarios. Llevo una temporada larga mimando este foro porque realmente me lo paso muy bien y considero que hay muy buen ambiente, pero os puedo asegurar que detrás de cada post "serio" que hago hay muchas horas de trabajo que pasan desapercibidas. Hace poco mi dentista me preguntó por el número de pantallas que tengo en el escritorio mientras opero, le dije que una, porque así es, los deberes los llevo ya hechos y durante la sesión me limito a poner órdenes. Cada vez que respondo a una pregunta, a menos que sean acciones extranjeras que tengo que analizar de cero, consulto lo que ya tengo hecho y lo hago presentable para la galería y, si puedo, intento añadir alguna explicación para darle un toque didáctico, por lo que puede parecer que no invierto prácticamente tiempo ni esfuerzo en ello. Nada más lejos de la realidad. No me importa, pero útlimamente me noto cansado, y este tipo de colaboraciones se hacen siempre que el cuerpo y la mente nos lo permita y nos apetezca. Así que con toda la confianza os lo digo para que nadie se extrañe si me dejo ver menos o evito responder preguntas directas. No hay ningún tipo de mal rollo, al contrario, es un lujo ver que el hilo va viento en popa y goza de una vitalidad y dinamismo que ni en los mejores tiempos del guano, simplemente me noto cansado.
> 
> Así que... por aquí seguiré, pero a medio gas ;-)



Cuídate, que por lo que tú haces muchos cobrarían un dineral.

Gracias por enseñarnos.

Saludos


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

WARNING!!!!!

Hay posts que me están sorprendiendo bastante. El SP está sugiriendo que los 1280 son posibles. El long side es probable por lo que estar corto puede ser un error estratégico importante.
En todos los índices (quizá el DAX algo menos), parece muy probable que las subidas pudieran continuar algo más .... al rebufo del SP. A nivel de valores, muchos sugieren lo mismo, como puede ser Societe_Generale.

Puede que la decisión de inversión no tenga que ser el long side por el riesgo implícito a la alta volatilidad y sensibilidad a perroflautadas pero no es recomendable estar en el short side de momento salvo para scalps o day trading.

Buenas noches.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> WARNING!!!!!
> 
> Hay posts que me están sorprendiendo bastante. El SP está sugiriendo que los 1280 son posibles. El long side es probable por lo que estar corto puede ser un error estratégico importante.
> En todos los índices (quizá el DAX algo menos), parece muy probable que las subidas pudieran continuar algo más .... al rebufo del SP. A nivel de valores, muchos sugieren lo mismo, como puede ser Societe_Generale.
> ...



por continuar , las subidas pueden perfectamente continuar pero creo que nos tienen preparado un giro brusco a la baja ienso:


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, de ahora en adelante bajaré sensiblemente el ritmo de mis comentarios. Llevo una temporada larga mimando este foro porque realmente me lo paso muy bien y considero que hay muy buen ambiente, pero os puedo asegurar que detrás de cada post "serio" que hago hay muchas horas de trabajo que pasan desapercibidas. Hace poco mi dentista me preguntó por el número de pantallas que tengo en el escritorio mientras opero, le dije que una, porque así es, los deberes los llevo ya hechos y durante la sesión me limito a poner órdenes. Cada vez que respondo a una pregunta, a menos que sean acciones extranjeras que tengo que analizar de cero, consulto lo que ya tengo hecho y lo hago presentable para la galería y, si puedo, intento añadir alguna explicación para darle un toque didáctico, por lo que puede parecer que no invierto prácticamente tiempo ni esfuerzo en ello. Nada más lejos de la realidad. No me importa, pero útlimamente me noto cansado, y este tipo de colaboraciones se hacen siempre que el cuerpo y la mente nos lo permita y nos apetezca. Así que con toda la confianza os lo digo para que nadie se extrañe si me dejo ver menos o evito responder preguntas directas. No hay ningún tipo de mal rollo, al contrario, es un lujo ver que el hilo va viento en popa y goza de una vitalidad y dinamismo que ni en los mejores tiempos del guano, simplemente me noto cansado.
> 
> Así que... por aquí seguiré, pero a medio gas ;-)



A descansar se ha dicho, sino que calopez te ponga en nómina.

Besos,
ARQ


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2011)

Claca, coincido con atman, desconecta, descansa, el hilo engancha mucho pero también supone mucho trabajo, pero si solo leer las 439399393939 páginas diarias me llevan a mi una hora... aunque no te lo digamos cada vez, entendemos el trabajazo que hay detrás de cada gráfico, detrás de cada explicación. A mi siempre me has parecido un mago, cada vez que alguien pide un gráfico ahí estás tú... eso es impagable. Gracias por todas las horas que has dedicado a esto, ahora te mereces el reposo del guerrero.

P.D. Te he tuteado porque eres un chavalín, a los demás de usted


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

por cierto buenos dias y tal 

mientras los mieldas de los leoncios sigan vendedores hay riesgo de giro brusco pa guanear de lo lindo asi que es el momento de extremar la cautela 
el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de ver esto en la tle.
> Exportando visillerismo en Brasil.
> Primero paso para hundir el pais...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RFHZSansmAo[/YOUTUBE]



Si, pero hay que reconocer que los sudamericanos tienen muchísima más gracia que los españoles para hacer publicidad :XX:

He visto cada cosa por ahí...


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por continuar , las subidas pueden perfectamente continuar pero creo que nos tienen preparado un giro brusco a la baja ienso:



Usted en su linea:
Puede subir, bajar o todo lo contrario...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Tomen posiciones,que empieza la masacre...............


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Dic 2011)

Pues yo sigo largo.. Iré preparando el culete???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias,

y si hoy la seño merkel en su discurso, se muestra abierta a mas eu, y abre la puerta a los eurobonos?
Eh, y si hoy se da eso, es que nadie piensa en los largos?

Soy europeo, gritare hoy cuando vaya por la calle, viva la europa.

Animos a Claca, le tengo dicho que por las tardes salga a la calle a jugar con los niños de su edad :XX:. De gran valia lo que lleva haciendo años en este hilo, tomese este puente como un buen andaluz, duerma a jierro, beba a jierro doble y coma a jierro triple, lo otro ya depende de como de abiertas sean las chicas de su zona.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

por cierto amigos , creo que estamos llegando al momento de descontar la cada vez mas evidente recesion en europa , creo que la crisis de deuda practicamente la tienen solucionada de momento porque el BCE aplastara la rentabilidad en el 5% o por ahi , pero entonces a traicion cuando lo de la deuda este solucionado BIG GUANO que te crio por la recesion 

y tambien me preocupa lo de iran-siria vamos derechito a la guerra , como quien no quiera la cosa , vamos que viene el lobo pero de tanto decirlo ahora no lo estamos viendo , los petroleos se van a poner por las nubes y eso seria el golpe de gracia en el cortisimo plazo ienso:


cautela compañeros


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues yo sigo largo.. Iré preparando el culete???



Yo sigo largo, y espero que no, en ig markets al menos marcan por encima de los 8500.

Si se tocan los 8600 cerraré la mitad de las posiciones.
El resto las dejo(si rompe con fuerza) para el posible toque de los 8800.

Si veo que me llama Mandingo a la puerta, pues nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Pepon y tal....

pero ahora mismo....

*IT'S A TRAP!!*


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)




----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Bueno, será un trap, pero el +3% en la mayoría de mis valores no me lo quita nadie... ¿¿Y esto??


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

Pido cautela especialmente a nuestros compañeros las gacelas jovenes , asi como en 7600 tenian musho miedo de entrar seguramente ahora esten como locas por los largos :

Tengan temor y por sobretodo sean humildes


----------



## Artik (2 Dic 2011)

Very tasty trap


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

bueno cerrados los largos , me voy de vacaciones de navidad a casita y mejor me voy tranquilo como dije avisaria y aviso de mi salida 

muertoviviente solo invierte para zamparse los puntos por millares , desde 7650 hasta 8500 son 0,85 millares ahi esta no hay trampa ni carton un saludo y buena suerte 

salida 8530


----------



## Artik (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pido cautela especialmente a nuestros compañeros las gacelas jovenes , asi como en 7600 tenian musho miedo de entrar seguramente ahora esten como locas por los largos :
> 
> Tengan temor y por sobretodo sean humildes



Gracias ……………...


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Dic 2011)

Bueno, yo ya he cerrado posiciones. No me da buen rollo el posible recorte y estoy satisfecho con las plusvis.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cerrados los largos , me voy de vacaciones de navidad a casita y mejor me voy tranquilo como dije avisaria y aviso de mi salida
> 
> muertoviviente solo invierte para zamparse los puntos por millares , desde 7650 hasta 8500 son 0,85 millares ahi esta no hay trampa ni carton un saludo y buena suerte
> 
> salida 8530



Y de su previsión:
2550 puntos
Se queda en 850 puntos

Joder, sus previsiones son espectaculares...


----------



## Artik (2 Dic 2011)

¿Posibles los 8.650?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Y de su previsión:
> 2550 puntos
> Se queda en 850 puntos
> 
> Joder, sus previsiones son espectaculares...



menos que mis plusvis , las previsiones estan ahi pero son probables y entre las probabilidades tambien estan las de que no se cumplan 8:


----------



## Artik (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cerrados los largos , me voy de vacaciones de navidad a casita y mejor me voy tranquilo como dije avisaria y aviso de mi salida
> 
> muertoviviente solo invierte para zamparse los puntos por millares , desde 7650 hasta 8500 son 0,85 millares ahi esta no hay trampa ni carton un saludo y buena suerte
> 
> salida 8530



:8: Noooo a donde vas MV,
sigue aquí con nosotros a sufrir.
Bueno que los disfrutes.
:Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

La seño Merkel, es como mi "presidente", quiere mas eu, mas union fiscal, y sus salvare a tosssssss.


----------



## darwinn (2 Dic 2011)

Vendidas mis Abertis con mi humilde objetivo cubierto. No me fío


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Esa TEF rompio ayer, y ahora tira del ibex, a sus lomos.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Stop dinámico de -3% activado en MTS, FCC y Basf. 

Las americanas, REE, Ebro y BME se quedan.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Hellion, TEF se aleja de los 12... y en 9 años y 11 meses buscaré su meñiqueeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

A por el 8650, PODEMOS.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

El de los no sé cuántas miles SAN a 5.12 ó 5.15 es ahora millonario, ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Ir en largo en el ibex, me resulta raro, pero tambien se gana dinero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El de los no sé cuántas miles SAN a 5.12 ó 5.15 es ahora millonario, ¿no?



Bien, pues que me contacte, que se merece un bmw z4 3.0


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2011)

Probablemente el día lo decidan los datos de empleo yankies. Pero creo que hay mucho miedo y gente que estos días ha sacado un dinero. Y luego están los permabear, entre los que me incluyo, que esperamos la mínima ocasión para ponernos cortos... donde nos dejan. El hecho de ser viernes tambien puede ayudar a la recogida de beneficios.

Así que en mi fantasioso mundo de plusvalías infinitas, tendríamos una apertura alcista en europa que iría frenando para entrar en fuerte volatilidad hacia el mediodia y recibir luego una buena torta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Sp en 8520 en el ibex
sp en 6075 dax
sp en 14,02 tef cdf

y me voy a pasear, honorable ghkghk compre alguna compañia y acuerdese de este asiatico para un cargo directivo.


----------



## darwinn (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien, pues que me contacte, que se merece un bmw z4 3.0



Por curiosidad en cuánto sale ahora mismo el bicho? Entre 50-60k (equivalente a una semana de trabajo para Pollastre o Janus más o menos)


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Gacelillas....dejen correr ganancias...

Sr. MV....tenga usted felices vacaciones.

Y bueno,todos enn general!


----------



## Artik (2 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Probablemente el día lo decidan los datos de empleo yankies. Pero creo que hay mucho miedo y gente que estos días ha sacado un dinero. Y luego están los permabear, entre los que me incluyo, que esperamos la mínima ocasión para ponernos cortos... donde nos dejan. El hecho de ser viernes tambien puede ayudar a la recogida de beneficios.
> 
> Así que en mi fantasioso mundo de plusvalías infinitas, tendríamos una apertura alcista en europa que iría frenando para entrar en fuerte volatilidad hacia el mediodia y recibir luego una buena torta.



Antes pasamos por los 8650 ……. inocho:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sp en 8520 en el ibex
> sp en 6075 dax
> sp en 14,02 tef cdf
> 
> y me voy a pasear, honorable ghkghk compre alguna compañia y acuerdese de este asiatico para un cargo directivo.



¿Basf le gusta? Si alguien controla la legislación fiscal alemana, ¿con qué X% he de opar?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

El 2.8 esos 50k que dice, normalmente salen por 47k con paquetes.


----------



## Silvertown (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien, pues que me contacte, que se merece un bmw z4 3.0



12.000 SAN a 5.17 €. ) 
En la bolsa virtual ::
Así que me toca este:


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

Despues de ir perdiendo un dineral estos dias, ahora solo pierdo 20 eurillos.. le quiero meter un stop dinamico, porque dejar hoy dinero metido en bolsa y esperar al lunes puede ser un poco suicidio.

Señor ghkghk por favor, ese porcentaje dinamico de -3% que has metido a tus valores qué significa? que si bajan mas de un 3% se te venden solas? o no tiene nada que ver? gracias. Es lo unico que me queda por aprender bien, el maldito funcionamiento de los stops loss dinamicos.. :/


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Por curiosidad en cuánto sale ahora mismo el bicho? Entre 50-60k (equivalente a una semana de trabajo para Pollastre o Janus más o menos)



Buscador de precios de coches nuevos


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Despues de ir perdiendo un dineral estos dias, ahora solo pierdo 20 eurillos.. le quiero meter un stop dinamico, porque dejar hoy dinero metido en bolsa y esperar al lunes puede ser un poco suicidio.
> 
> Señor ghkghk por favor, ese porcentaje dinamico de -3% que has metido a tus valores qué significa? que si bajan mas de un 3% se te venden solas? o no tiene nada que ver? gracias. Es lo unico que me queda por aprender bien, el maldito funcionamiento de los stops loss dinamicos.. :/




Copio de mi broker:

Órdenes stop dinámicas

Definición

Es una orden de venta que se envía al mercado cuando se cumpla una condición marcada. Esta condición es un % de fluctuación del precio de cotización o una variación del mismo. La orden que se envía al mercado será una orden a mercado.
Ventajas

Como en el resto de órdenes stop, la principal ventaja es poder limitar el riesgo asumido en una inversión, con la particularidad de que ese límite fluctúa ante subidas en la cotización de la acción.
Cuando la cotización de la acción sube, el stop sube con la cotización de forma proporcional, mientras que si la acción baja el stop se mantiene y no baja. Podemos ir acumulando ganancias sin tener que modificar el stop, que se mantendrá en el porcentaje o importe marcado sobre la cotización. La actualización se realizará una vez al día a cierre de mercado.
Alta y características

- La tramitación de una orden stop dinámica únicamente será posible a través de Internet.
- No admiten modificaciones, solo se pueden cancelar.
- El servicio de Banca Telefónica (901 13 23 13) atenderá las peticiones de baja de órdenes stop, siempre y cuando la situación de la orden lo permita.


Activación de una orden

Una orden stop dinámica pendiente de envío, se activará cuando, habiéndose cumplido la condición de activación, se produzca un cruce a distinto precio de dicho valor. De hecho, en acciones muy poco líquidas donde no se cruzan continuamente operaciones en bolsa y por ello, no cambia a cada instante la cotización del valor, puede ocurrir que no se envíe la orden al mercado instantáneamente, a pesar de que el valor haya tocado el precio al que el cliente ha condicionado su orden.
Estas órdenes estarán disponibles para todas las acciones del Mercado Continuo y principales mercados internacionales.
Ejemplo de orden stop dinámica

Compramos 100 acciones de Telefónica el 20/03 a 17,89 euros. Queremos limitar nuestra pérdida al 5%. Ponemos una stop dinámica al 5% (precio de activación: 17 euros).
El 25/03, la cotización sube a 18,65 euros y nuestra orden stop dinámica sube con la cotización, manteniendo el precio de activación en un 5% (17,72 euros).
El 26/03, la cotización baja hasta 18,48 euros pero la stop dinámica no desciende, es decir, mantiene el precio de activación en 17,72 euros. La orden no se activa.
El 27/03, la cotización sube nuevamente a 18,67 euros y la stop dinámica se mantiene, recuperando el 5% sobre la cotización (Precio de activación: 17,74 euros).
El 28/03 y 31/03 la cotización cae pero la stop se mantiene en 17,74 euros.
El resto de días hasta el 10/04 el comportamiento es similar, situándose la cotización en 19,04 euros y el precio de activación en 18,09 euros.
El 11/04 la cotización cae activando la orden stop dinámica en 18,09 euros y enviando orden de venta de 100 acciones "a mercado".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

BASF se va a los 58, si sube esto.

Compreme el z4 que el jefe esta mosqueado, que no se venden coches, es que no sabe que hay una crisis mundial por las subprime.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)

Pues al final parece que era un trap si, pero para los cortos.

Vaya meneos para acabar subiendo.

De todas formas sigo sin fiarme de esta subida, al menos de momento.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BASF se va a los 58, si sube esto.
> 
> Compreme el z4 que el jefe esta mosqueado, que no se venden coches, es que no sabe que hay una crisis mundial por las subprime.




Llevo 250 a 48,33... ¿Qué me queda para la OPA? ¿Otras 600?

Le voy a dar un puestazo, descuide.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final parece que era un trap si, pero para los cortos.
> 
> Vaya meneos para acabar subiendo.
> 
> De todas formas sigo sin fiarme de esta subida, al menos de momento.



Veamos, veamos...


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Copio de mi broker:
> 
> Órdenes stop dinámicas
> 
> (...)



La imagen está mal:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Jaajajajajajajaja!! Muy bueno Claca.

No de esas veces que se pone "jajajajajajaja" y uno realmente no se ríe. Me he reido a gusto.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El de los no sé cuántas miles SAN a 5.12 ó 5.15 es ahora millonario, ¿no?



Que yo sepa aun no han llegado a 9....


----------



## tatur (2 Dic 2011)

pensar que la semana pasada me salto el stop de san en 5.09 y verlo ahora, dan ganas de cortarse las venas.

Cuando paso a recoger el titulo de gacela del año?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Señor Mulder, esta usted fino fino en lo que a sentimientocontrario se refiere, desde el mas absoluto respeto eh, no se me enfade, que es usted un grande de verdad del hilo.

Leo que nos ha dejado un jrande, el Muerto se ha vuelto a ir a solo, esta vez de 500-2000 puntos de su objetivo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

No me lo creo, acabo de escuchar de un analisto el ibex en 11.000 para enero.

El misticismo se propaga. Huyamos.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No me lo creo, acabo de escuchar de un analisto el ibex en 11.000 para enero.
> 
> El misticismo se propaga. Huyamos.




Ya empiezan a gafar...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Todavía queda mucha sesión...


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Chinito, mire a quién vamos a tirar:

Dr. Martin Brudermüller

Vice Chairman of the Board of Executive Directors

Performance Polymers; Polyurethanes; Market & Business Development Asia Pacific; Regional ********s & Country Management Asia Pacific

Board of Executive Directors - BASF - The Chemical Company - Corporate Website


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final parece que era un trap si, pero para los cortos.
> 
> Vaya meneos para acabar subiendo.
> 
> De todas formas sigo sin fiarme de esta subida, al menos de momento.




cerrado largo en ibex... porque esta noche no he podido dormir... 8:


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Mulder, esta usted fino fino en lo que a sentimientocontrario se refiere, desde el mas absoluto respeto eh, no se me enfade, que es usted un grande de verdad del hilo.
> 
> Leo que nos ha dejado un jrande, el Muerto se ha vuelto a ir a solo, esta vez de 500-2000 puntos de su objetivo.



Bueno, al menos ha dicho que cerraba la posición, no como el hamijo rbotic que tras insistir durante semanas que todo recorte era para comprar hasta los 10.700 puntos desapareció sin decir ni mú. Aún así, no se puede ir por los foros generando optimismo o miedo supuestamente con fundamento -sólo para cerebros entrenados- para luego cambiar de opinión a medio camino sin justificación alguna, simplemente no es serio y desconcierta a la gente. Cuando hay dinero de por medio las formas son muy importantes, el cachondeo hay que separarlo del análisis.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Esperen que me aclare, porque veo que no hablan de MV y Robochocapic como una misma persona. Saben que es un multinick. Lo saben.... ¿verdad?


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

Gracias ghkghk, en tu broker esta mil veces mejor explicado que en el mio... 
Joer Claca... siempre plasmando la realidad jajaja...


----------



## Greco (2 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, ¿quien sigue largo aparte de un servidor? ¿y que planes hay para hoy? Confieso que indeciso me encuentro... No se si vender hoy y recomprar el lunes si hay posibilidad o aguantarlas...


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Dic 2011)

Buenos días al foro. Aprovecho para presentarme antes de la tomatina, que luego esto será la Casa de Tócame Roque 

Un saludo a todos y gracias atrasadas por los buenos ratos leyéndoles hasta el día de hoy.

Edito: @Greco: yo también me quedo largo hasta las 14:30 por lo menos


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Un thanks por la presentación y el nick. No tiene la fuerza del mio, pero no está mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, al menos ha dicho que cerraba la posición, no como el hamijo rbotic que tras insistir durante semanas que todo recorte era para comprar hasta los 10.700 puntos desapareció sin decir ni mú. Aún así, no se puede ir por los foros generando optimismo o miedo supuestamente con fundamento -sólo para cerebros entrenados- para luego cambiar de opinión a medio camino sin justificación alguna, simplemente no es serio y desconcierta a la gente. Cuando hay dinero de por medio las formas son muy importantes, el cachondeo hay que separarlo del análisis.



pero ustec que dice amijo , aqui nadie a cambiado de opinion , simplemente me voy de vacaciones y no voy a tener las posiciones abiertas 

deseo buena suerte a los foreros de viste el ibez 35 , muertoviviente se va a veranear , no se les vaya a congelar el tema 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Señor Mulder, si no me cuenta usted como va el volumen, no puedo seguirle.

Mucho sentimiento corto en el hilo, hasta han podido con el muertoentrelosvivos.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿quien sigue largo aparte de un servidor? ¿y que planes hay para hoy? Confieso que indeciso me encuentro... No se si vender hoy y recomprar el lunes si hay posibilidad o aguantarlas...



Creo que hay mucho largo en la sala. Empezando por un servidor.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero ustec que dice amijo , aqui nadie a cambiado de opinion , simplemente me voy de vacaciones y no voy a tener las posiciones abiertas
> 
> deseo buena suerte a los foreros de viste el ibez 35 , muertoviviente se va a veranear , no se les vaya a congelar el tema 8:



¿Por qué no pone un dinámico por si seguimos subiendo?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por qué no pone un dinámico por si seguimos subiendo?



me huelo alguna trampa y yo voy a pelo no me hable de stops :no:

muertoviviente desconectara completamente para volver renovado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Adios muerto, espero que cuando vuelvas, vengas con otro triangulo, y si puede ser roto mejor, y ya lleva dos de dos, frente a la niña del señor Pollastre, que debe de andar curandola porque no aparece por el hilo.


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero ustec que dice amijo , aqui nadie a cambiado de opinion , simplemente me voy de vacaciones y no voy a tener las posiciones abiertas
> 
> deseo buena suerte a los foreros de viste el ibez 35 , muertoviviente se va a veranear , no se les vaya a congelar el tema 8:



Disfruta de las vacaciones, pues


----------



## vyk (2 Dic 2011)

Yo también sigo largo y de momento no pienso vender.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un thanks por la presentación y el nick. No tiene la fuerza del mio, pero no está mal.



Me hubiera registrado antes pero al ver que "ghkghk" estaba cogido me llevó todos estos meses dar con otro medianamente apropiado para tan insigne foro. Sepa que no le guardo rencor, no obstante.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

adios muelto compañero de mi vida : 


:XX: cuidadin , cuando decidan descontar la recesion , nos vamos a poner de guano hasta el cuello


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

Sr. Chinito, el sr Pollastre ya comentó que se iba de vacaciones (mesa rota, lo sabemos todos, pero bueno). 
De todas formas, en su lugar, yo insistiría. 
Si puede irse de vacaciones puede cambiar de coche. ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> pensar que la semana pasada me salto el stop de san en 5.09 y verlo ahora, dan ganas de cortarse las venas.
> 
> Cuando paso a recoger el titulo de gacela del año?



Yo ya se lo dije en su momento, las operaciones pueden salir bien o mal, la gracia es jugar con una probabilidad a nuestro favor, o si es en contra, que las posiciones ganadoras saquen más puntos que las perdedoras. Reflexione en que se equivocó y saque cosas positivas, siempre se saca algo positivo... 

En mi opinión puso mal el Stop, aunque no sé si se podía permitir un rango más grande, en cuyo caso el error fue o de apalancamiento o mala entrada...

Un saludo y ánimo!


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Me hubiera registrado antes pero al ver que "ghkghk" estaba cogido me llevó todos estos meses dar con otro medianamente apropiado para tan insigne foro. Sepa que no le guardo rencor, no obstante.




Está en venta...


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que hay mucho largo en la sala. Empezando por un servidor.



Yo sigo largo

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está en venta...



Le llamo a las 14:31 y hablamos...


----------



## bronx5 (2 Dic 2011)

El DAX se acerca a los 6100, ahora mismo los toca y el oso lo manda a los 6070.

PD: lo he visto en el poso del café


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinito, el sr Pollastre ya comentó que se iba de vacaciones (mesa rota, lo sabemos todos, pero bueno).
> De todas formas, en su lugar, yo insistiría.
> Si puede irse de vacaciones puede cambiar de coche. ::




De vacaciones ehmm ienso:

Con el r8 que tiene no se si llegara muy lejos el pelapapas. Hable con su señora, muy guapa por cierto, pero no hubo manera, ella queria una bici con cestita para su hombre, para rebajar la barriga, y se nego al m5. Y eso que les hacia precio especial de malvado especuladro de EL INDICE.

En fin, otro dia mas que tuve que buscar una excusa para con mi jefe.

El r8 del señor Pollastre:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

El mistico ya tiene trabajo, Claca:
- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Greco (2 Dic 2011)

A ver si se ve tendencia de una puñetera vez ya...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

bueno como ultimo aporte serio , quiero decir que cualquier figura o objetivo que haya dado antes es simplemente el preludio del BIG GUANO :baba:

podemos estar haciendo un TRIANGULO bajista , un PULLBACK a la alcista de medio perdida a finales de julio , un toque a la BAJISTA de medio plazo .
cualquiera de ellas nos conducen al BIG GUANO .

no lo olviden mas temprano que tarde veremos nuevos minimos :abajo:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Mulder, si no me cuenta usted como va el volumen, no puedo seguirle.
> 
> Mucho sentimiento corto en el hilo, hasta han podido con el muertoentrelosvivos.



De momento se ven compras camufladas de leoncios y el saldo es positivo, al principio de la mañana cuando han hecho máximo el saldo era negativo, hoy parece que quieren marear la perdiz un poco.

En mi opinión es día para quedarse fuera y mirar el partido de tenis.


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿quien sigue largo aparte de un servidor? ¿y que planes hay para hoy? Confieso que indeciso me encuentro... No se si vender hoy y recomprar el lunes si hay posibilidad o aguantarlas...



Con lo que voy ganando en san me pago el viaje de maniana a los alpes...jeje,aguante,aguante...espero vender san a 6,50 y ya me pagare el billete a brasil,jeje


----------



## darwinn (2 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento se ven compras camufladas de leoncios y el saldo el positivo, al principio de la mañana, al hacer el máximo el saldo era negativo, hoy parece que quieren marear la perdiz un poco.
> 
> En mi opinión es día para quedarse fuera y mirar el partido de tenis.



Eso he hecho yo, me parece la mejor opción y más siendo viernes, no vaya ser que nos llevemos un disgusto para el finde


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Releyendo mi mensaje parezco "gili" pero la Bberry no mr deja poner emoticonos


----------



## monicagt (2 Dic 2011)

Hay veces que el hilo se para, no sé si es por el famoso servidor del que habláis alguna vez que se queda colgado, o porque es la hora del cafelito de la mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Y el euro acompaña con más subidas...

Mejor quietecito de cortos


----------



## Greco (2 Dic 2011)

Me puede explicar eso de los saldos Mulder¿? Se lo agradeceria.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Releyendo mi mensaje parezco "gili" pero la Bberry no mr deja poner emoticonos




¿Siempre escribes desde la Bberry?


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2011)

Soy rico... :baba:


Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg



Saludos :baba:


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Siempre escribes desde la Bberry?



Jajjaja,generalmente no...salvo para dar animos a los largos como ha sido el caso...

Lo decia por el "jeje"


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Soy rico... :baba:
> 
> 
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
> ...



Y ayer me mandan esto:













Invierta en Letras del Tesoro con Ahorro.com


----------



## Greco (2 Dic 2011)

Salgo de Bayer y Carrefour...


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La imagen está mal:



pero colega vete esta semana de vacaciones para que el lunes 12 vengas con fuerzas renovadas, has dicho que te tomabas vacaciones y ya llevas unos cuantos post


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Con lo que voy ganando en san me pago el viaje de maniana a los alpes...jeje,aguante,aguante...espero vender san a 6,50 y ya me pagare el billete a brasil,jeje



¿ahhh pero ustéc no viene?Teníamos reservado una cabaña entera en St. Moritz, bueno la siguiente,ok?



tonuel dijo:


> Soy rico... :baba:
> 
> 
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
> ...





Cuando tenga tiempo, explíquenos su jugada _furpavur_.
Tengo curiosidad, ¿fue comprando bonos a tipos de interés altos para luego poder venderlos más caros?


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Y ayer me mandan esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahora cuando toquen suelo será el momento propicio para que se meta usted y que salga yo... jijiji... 




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando tenga tiempo, explíquenos su jugada _furpavur_.
> Tengo curiosidad, ¿fue comprando bonos a tipos de interés altos para luego poder venderlos más caros?




así funciona ésto, comprar cuando hay miedo y vender en las euforias... 


Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Si no hace doble techo, seguimos para bingo, a lomos de TEF.


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ahora cuando toquen suelo será el momento propicio para que se meta usted y que salga yo... jijiji...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me he perdido Tonuel... ¿como puedes ir corto a unas letras o bonos del estado?


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Adios muerto, espero que cuando vuelvas, vengas con otro triangulo, y si puede ser roto mejor, y ya lleva dos de dos, frente a la niña del señor Pollastre, que debe de andar curandola porque no aparece por el hilo.



Si mal no recuerdo, Pollastre dijo ayer que hoy estaba de viaje...


----------



## Greco (2 Dic 2011)

Salgo de Siemens y para de contar de momento.


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 Dic 2011)

Buenas,

me incorporo como nuevo recluta a este hilo. 

Gracias por los aportes que he ido leyendo. Entré el viernes pasado en SAN a 5,2 y hoy ya me he saciado, he salido a 5,71. Esta gacela (o conejo o tal vez simple saltamontes) se retira a sitio seguro con la tripa satisfecha de verde pasto. Mi primera vez en real y bastante contento con el resultado. 

Ahora a buscar la proxima buena entrada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2011)

El último max relevante por esta zona, lo hizo el 14 de noviembre en 8610. Luego, en unas horas, estábamos en 8200...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Me puede explicar eso de los saldos Mulder¿? Se lo agradeceria.



Tengo un programa de cosecha propia que coge datos del futuro del Ibex tomados cada 10 segs. y suma volúmenes de compra y venta según un determinado umbral, es decir si el volumen es 1 contrato se trata de una gacela, si es de 100 o más contratos se trata de un leoncio.

El saldo es la suma total del volumen de los leoncios.

Es más complicado pero creo que con esta explicación ya vale.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo un programa de cosecha propia que coge datos del futuro del Ibex tomados cada 10 segs. y suma volúmenes de compra y venta según un determinado umbral, es decir si el volumen es 1 contrato se trata de una gacela, si es de 100 o más contratos se trata de un leoncio.
> 
> El saldo es la suma total del volumen de los leoncios.
> 
> Es más complicado pero creo que con esta explicación ya vale.



¿cada 10 segs? 
Muy mal zeus, muy mal ::

edito para poner esto.....


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> me he perdido Tonuel... ¿como puedes ir corto a unas letras o bonos del estado?



en pocas palabras... las plusvalias en la renta fija funcionan igual que en la renta variable pero invirtiendo la gráfica:

Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg


si compras cuando la rentabilidad es alta y vendes cuando es baja... plusvalias pa la saca... 8:


Para más información consulte en su sucursal... )

Saludos )


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> De vacaciones ehmm ienso:
> 
> Con el r8 que tiene no se si llegara muy lejos el pelapapas. Hable con su señora, muy guapa por cierto, pero no hubo manera, ella queria una bici con cestita para su hombre, para rebajar la barriga, y se nego al m5. Y eso que les hacia precio especial de malvado especuladro de EL INDICE.
> 
> ...



Me temo que el R8 sea este... (se lo pongo en spoiler, por si le da alergia)


Spoiler


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero colega vete esta semana de vacaciones para que el lunes 12 vengas con fuerzas renovadas, has dicho que te tomabas vacaciones y ya llevas unos cuantos post



A ver que éstos son de diversión, déjele usted al hombre, que tambien puede estar por aquí sólo como divertimento... (pero no se pase que tambien eso cansa)... luego dedique un rato a contar cuantas chavalas van hoy con mini a clase. Y que estamos... cuantas van sin mini, que parece que ahora es lo que se lleva: unas medias más o menos opacas y dejamos caer la camiseta o el jersey...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> A ver que éstos son de diversión, déjele usted al hombre, que tambien puede estar por aquí sólo como divertimento... (pero no se pase que tambien eso cansa)... luego dedique un rato a contar cuantas chavalas van hoy con mini a clase. Y que estamos... cuantas van sin mini, que parece que ahora es lo que se lleva: *unas medias más o menos opacas* y dejamos caer la camiseta o el jersey...



Creo que el dato es bastante importante... ienso:


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> en pocas palabras... las plusvalias en la renta fija funcionan igual que en la renta variable pero invirtiendo la gráfica:
> 
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Claca como estan las jovenes largas o cortas?


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero colega vete esta semana de vacaciones para que el lunes 12 vengas con fuerzas renovadas, has dicho que te tomabas vacaciones y ya llevas unos cuantos post



Colgar chorradas no requiere de esfuerzo intelectual alguno, hombre.

Lo que no voy a hacer es estar al pie del cañon. Es decir, proponer operativas, responder con un gráfico cuando me pregunten por algún valor, etc... por el momento, eso se acabó. Comentaré lo más relevante, pero me apetece una temporada sin mojarme demasiado, no sea que se me arruguen los cataplines


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

sirpask dijo:


>



piense que es como el dividendo de TEF por ejemplo , si es el dividendo de 1,75 por accion , mientras mas baje TEF mayor sera su rentabilidad por dividendo por el contrario si TEF sube la rentabilidad por dividendo baja .

el amigo tonuel se a puesto largo en bonos , en el precio de los bonos , la rentabilidad de los bonos varia en funcion del precio de estos y asin sucesivamente


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> WARNING!!!!!
> 
> Hay posts que me están sorprendiendo bastante. El SP está sugiriendo que los 1280 son posibles. El long side es probable por lo que estar corto puede ser un error estratégico importante.
> En todos los índices (quizá el DAX algo menos), parece muy probable que las subidas pudieran continuar algo más .... al rebufo del SP. A nivel de valores, muchos sugieren lo mismo, como puede ser Societe_Generale.
> ...




No está de más reiterar este mensaje. Be careful.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> *Colgar chorradas no requiere de esfuerzo intelectual alguno, hombre.*
> 
> Lo que no voy a hacer es estar al pie del cañon. Es decir, proponer operativas, responder con un gráfico cuando me pregunten por algún valor, etc... por el momento, eso se acabó. Comentaré lo más relevante, pero me apetece una temporada sin mojarme demasiado, no sea que se me arruguen los cataplines




Hoyga!!! Me he sentido muy ofendido. Mis chorradas tienen mucho nivel. Se la paso por ser la primera. A la segunda ataco...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga!!! Me he sentido muy ofendido. Mis chorradas tienen mucho nivel. Se la paso por ser la primera. A la segunda ataco...



la verdad es que tengo una coleccion interesante de gifs e imagenes robados del hilo ibex 35


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> piense que es como el dividendo de TEF por ejemplo , si es el dividendo de 1,75 por accion , mientras mas baje TEF mayor sera su rentabilidad por dividendo por el contrario si TEF sube la rentabilidad por dividendo baja .
> 
> el amigo tonuel se a puesto largo en bonos , en el precio de los bonos , la rentabilidad de los bonos varia en funcion del precio de estos y asin sucesivamente



Joder no entiendo por que estas cosas no se aprenden en el colegio, profundizar mas en estadistica y conceptos basicos de economia es mucho mejor que enseñar a nuestros hijos educacion para la ciudadania o Filosofia.


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Lo que no sé por qué tanto gif de gatitos....

Les gustan los gatos?

Traigan el suyo, que se lo presento a mi futuro Bulldog Francés


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2011)

Señor Claca
Me siento culpable.... Le pedí su opinión sobre REC y.... :
Descanse, disfrute, 
Mi nivel de gacelilla no me permite ofrecerle BMVs ni otras recompensas a la altura de las comentadas en este foro , tan solo una foto de mi micifu ya que aqui todos parecen aficionados


----------



## sinemora (2 Dic 2011)

kalemania dijo:


> Esto es un doble suelo en toda la regla, no?



Mucho cuidado con los analisis tecnicos que en los ultimos meses parece que los bancos dibujan lo que quieren que veamos, dobles suelos, Hombro- cabeza-hombro y demás figuras chartistas clasicas para cazar al pardillo.

No se lo que hará perr desde luego con un rebote del 10% en 4 dias no entraria ni loca.


----------



## Greco (2 Dic 2011)

Me bajo del tren en todos los valores del Eurostoxx, y tengo mis stops en los del Ibex... (Es que opero con el broker naranja, que es una castaña y no tiene stops para mercado europeo... : )

Buen finde!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

¿ y no habra nada de cockers por ahi ? yo de jovencito tenia un cocker negro y era un hijoputilla  alguna vez me dejo pensando porque era mas inteligente el cabron :


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Orden de venta SAN si toca 5,54....si sigue por arriba correteando que siga....por lo menos ya le saco pasta....y si baja a ese nivel durante la semana que no podré operar, pues que se vendan.

Lo mismo con IBE pero a 4,95... la cual también saco algo.

Señores, el límite es el cielo:Baile:


----------



## tatur (2 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿cada 10 segs?
> Muy mal zeus, muy mal ::
> 
> edito para poner esto.....



Ahora entiendo el pelotazo del santander, se van a forrar vendiendo pisos del pocero. Veo SAN a 15 y los pisos del pocero a 300K.


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ y no habra nada de cockers por ahi ? yo de jovencito tenia un cocker negro y era un hijoputilla  alguna vez me dejo pensando porque era mas inteligente el cabron :



Lo que pasa es que usted le tocaría mucho los cojoncillos al pobre cocker...luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

Interesante para ententer:

¿Dónde comenzó a ir todo mal? | Euribor


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

Posible movimiento en DAX, en minutos. A punto de deshacer pauta.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que usted le tocaría mucho los cojoncillos al pobre cocker...luego pasa lo que pasa...



:  

lo que mas recuerdo del puto cocker es como se volvia loco cuando me veia con la honda 8:


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca como estan las jovenes largas o cortas?



No sabría decirte... lo que sí puedo contarte es que la última vez que inexplicablemente una chavala se mostró reacia a mis insinuaciones le dije "tú tranquila, por la cara que pones parece que sólo es un retroceso hasta el 38% fibo, pronto volveré a la carga con más apalancamiento". Ahora tengo su número


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso, se recortó en apertura hasta los 370 y vuelta a la carga. El objetivo está ya prácticamente alcanzado, por lo que a partir de ahora el profit hay que ajustarlo mucho (estaba en 8.350). De momento son 900 puntos desde que dije que en los 7.680 se había realizado el giro al alza.

En mi opinión todavía hay algo de margen para subir, pero a partir de este punto las cosas se ponen muy complicadas y hay que analizar cada valor por separado, porque algunos ya han llegado a zonas de resistencias francamente duras (el caso de EBRO, por ejemplo, y no lo digo como un guiño para nadie ¿eh? ¿EH?). Ahora es más bien momento de ajustar stops y esperar acontecimientos. Seguimos en modo rebote, de momento no hay giro a la baja, pero la zona 250 está llamada a ser visitada, aunque sea como recorte, así que


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sabría decirte... lo que sí puedo contarte es que la última vez que inexplicablemente una chavala se mostró reacia a mis insinuaciones le dije "tú tranquila, por la cara que pones parece que sólo es un retroceso hasta el 38% fibo, pronto volveré a la carga con más apalancamiento". Ahora tengo su número



Tenga cuidado en otra ocasión, no vaya a ser un fallo de 5ª y la próxima vez le de un sopapo


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Los chinos comen pasta y Ebro hace pasta. Vamos camino de los 30 euros.































Orden de venta al canto 


























A 29 euros :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (2 Dic 2011)

Yo me voy a quedar con todo lo mio hasta el día 9 en plan ruleta rusa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que tengo una coleccion interesante de gifs e imagenes robados del hilo ibex 35



Lo dice por esta, ¿verdad? Es la que les enseña a sus amigos para demostrarles como se hizo rico en bolsa en el BRRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo dice por esta, ¿verdad? Es la que les enseña a sus amigos para demostrarles como se hizo rico en bolsa en el BRRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA.



que belleza de grafico , es maravilloso :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los chinos comen pasta y Ebro hace pasta. Vamos camino de los 30 euros.




25 sesiones haciendo techo en la zona... para mí es venta hasta que no se supere el nivel. Mientras no la vea por encima de 15,20 sólo puedo recomendar deshacer posiciones. Recordarás que semanas atrás comenté que se comportaría mucho mejor que el IBEX, cosa que ha hecho, pues ahora me toca decir esto que ves escrito.

Por cierto, ya podrías recordarles el post de FER a los de forocoches, que me acuerdo que no encajaron muy bien el análisis que hice 

Edito: era este mensaje:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-294.html#post5158809


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> 25 sesiones haciendo techo en la zona... para mí es venta hasta que no se supere el nivel. Mientras *no la vea por encima de 15,20 sólo puedo recomendar deshacer posiciones*. Recordarás que semanas atrás comenté que se comportaría mucho mejor que el IBEX, cosa que ha hecho, pues ahora me toca decir esto que ves escrito.
> 
> Por cierto, ya podrías recordarles el post de FER a los de forocoches, que me acuerdo que no encajaron muy bien el análisis que hice
> 
> ...




¿Estarás esta tarde por aquí?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

El euro está peponizado


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

Voy a programar un set de cortos a 1280 en SP. Veo que hay peponismo intrínseco y lo mismo le dá al SP por darse un paseito. Recuerde que cuando abre por encima del 1,5%, suele finalizar por encima del 2,6% aprox. A ver si se cumple.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a programar un set de cortos a 1280 en SP. Veo que hay peponismo intrínseco y lo mismo le dá al SP por darse un paseito. Recuerde que cuando abre por encima del 1,5%, suele finalizar por encima del 2,6% aprox. A ver si se cumple.



Yo creo que después de hoy, si pega peponazo, toca una leve corrección. Así que no es mala idea.


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Estarás esta tarde por aquí?



Estaré, estaré. Los 15,20, en clave diaria, un nivel más importante del que parece. No quiero emocionarte, pero sí veo la posibilidad de que llegue hasta ahí, porque tiene objetivos alcistas activados que proyectan el precio hasta ese nivel, pero no debe ser sólo llegar. 

Ese 2-3% también se lo veo al IBEX, pero para mí no vale la pena ir en busca de ese recorrido, si lo pillas bien, y si salta el profit, pues nada, pero ya hay que ir ajustando mucho los stops.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a programar un set de cortos a 1280 en SP. Veo que hay peponismo intrínseco y lo mismo le dá al SP por darse un paseito. Recuerde que cuando abre por encima del 1,5%, suele finalizar por encima del 2,6% aprox. A ver si se cumple.



Joder,el SAN a 5,77,le hubieras sacado a las acc 6000 euracos en tres dias....


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2011)

pa los quee stan comiendo y quieren lectura:

¿Dónde comenzó a ir todo mal? | Euribor


----------



## The Hellion (2 Dic 2011)

Ya que parece que va de animalitos, 

BRRRUUUUTTAAL RALLY GACELERO 

[YOUTUBE]3GRSbr0EYYU[/YOUTUBE]

FENTON.... FEEENNTTOONNN... FEEENNNNNNNNTOOONNN..... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

PO-DE-MOS.

Hasta el 8650 no me bajo del trenecillo del ibex, en el dax ajusto el sp lo maximo posible, buscando el 6130 como posible zona de soporte. Y a esperar a los gusanos, espero que el señor MM no continue corto, y si asi es, que lo diga que no queremos ir contra los leoncios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Ajusto incluso mas porque ya no me fio de mas subidas a partir de aqui.


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

A por los 18.000.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Benne tuto bene.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a programar un set de cortos a 1280 en SP. Veo que hay peponismo intrínseco y lo mismo le dá al SP por darse un paseito. Recuerde que cuando abre por encima del 1,5%, suele finalizar por encima del 2,6% aprox. A ver si se cumple.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sabría decirte... lo que sí puedo contarte es que la última vez que inexplicablemente una chavala se mostró reacia a mis insinuaciones le dije "tú tranquila, por la cara que pones parece que sólo es un retroceso hasta el 38% fibo, pronto volveré a la carga con más apalancamiento". Ahora tengo su número



Si ya está todo perdido diles esta:

-Para ser tan tonta no eres muy guapa... )

Saludos...

PD: Si se queda mucho rato pensando, todavía tendrás algo que hacer...


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Como era???

Dale pepon,dale!!!


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Anda,que el que ayer ajyustara los stops....se estara acordando del momento en que dio a la tecla....


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A por los 18.000.



Hacia tiempo que no le veía por el foro. Por su alegría entiendo que al igual que yo ha aguantado el ordago. Si tengo suerte y sigue subiendo y aguanta el tiron hasta enero, podré vender ganando sin declarar la operación en este ejercicio fiscal, este año no me interesa vender. 
¿Cual era tu precio de la felicidad para los gemelos?


----------



## rosonero (2 Dic 2011)

Ahí está ese Chulibex, todos los índices haciendo pequeños retrocesos y el Ibex no da un paso atrás. :8:

¿Acaso saben que los usanos vienen pepones?


Buenas tardes y tal.


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

Pos 50 cent y el BBVA esta ya en ellos, pero esto apunta pepon y con la reunion del 9 y la siguiente semana puede ser rally (hablando en serio) hacia los 9350 como la ultima subida.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Como era???
> 
> Dale pepon,dale!!!



como van tus san?
de 5 a 5,8 ya llevas una pasta,yo casi recupero ahi minusvalias ,
ya me queda poco.....


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pos 50 cent y el BBVA esta ya en ellos, pero esto apunta pepon y con la reunion del 9 y la siguiente semana puede ser rally (hablando en serio) hacia los 9350 como la ultima subida.



Vaya embites, yo tengo la esperanza que antes que veamos los 3 y pico en los gemelos veremos los 8 y pico y aun sigo pensándolo. Mi precio de la felicidad para san esta antes de los 8.


Por cierto espero que estas equivocaciones en el periódico el economista no vayan con segundas "Santander banco del ano"

El santander, elegido banco del ano de europa occidental por “the banker” - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

cuanta gacela envalentonada veo :: 

y luego se preguntaran como hacen los hdp de los leoncios para atraparlas una y otra vez con la misma treta :rolleye:


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> como van tus san?
> de 5 a 5,8 ya llevas una pasta,yo casi recupero ahi minusvalias ,
> ya me queda poco.....



Ahí van,ahí van....digamos que venderia.....pero no quiero que me pase como hace 3 anios....que compre a 4,15 y vendi a 5.....

A aguantarlas con stops asegurando beneficios...

No pille a 5....sino 2000 titulos a 5,2 y 1000 a 5,87...

De otros que tengo a 8 y 7,3 no hablo,jejej

Dale pepon,dale!!!


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya embites, yo tengo la esperanza que antes que veamos los 3 y pico en los gemelos veremos los 8 y pico y aun sigo pensándolo. Mi precio de la felicidad para san esta antes de los 8.
> 
> 
> Por cierto espero que estas equivocaciones en el periódico el economista no vayan con segundas "Santander banco del ano"
> ...



Yo he puesto el SP en 6,1 hasta el dia 20,ya el resto del viaje lo haces tu solo y tal


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ahí van,ahí van....digamos que venderia.....pero no quiero que me pase como hace 3 anios....que compre a 4,15 y vendi a 5.....
> 
> A aguantarlas con stops asegurando beneficios...
> 
> ...



Pero tendras ahora una media, 6 o 6,6?

Dale pepon,dale !!!! vamos a 6!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo he puesto el SP en 6,1 hasta el dia 20,ya el resto del viaje lo haces tu solo y tal



Has cambiado el avatar. yo a partir de esos niveles pondré stop


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

Como esto siga así nos plantamos hoy mismo en un 5% o 6% en alguno de los gemelos. Alguien que tenga algún broker con tick por volumen. ¿Cuanto están comprando? No retroceden ni un ápice
¿Esto que son gacelas o leoncios? Alguien con volumen en su broker que nos de un poco de luz


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Has cambiado el avatar. yo a partir de esos niveles pondré stop



Si,este avatar es la orden de la hermandad de los pueblos sovietica
otra de mis coleccionadas, je,je
Muy hermosa medalla:rolleye:


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanta gacela envalentonada veo ::
> 
> y luego se preguntaran como hacen los hdp de los leoncios para atraparlas una y otra vez con la misma treta :rolleye:



No se meta con nosotros por aprovechar mejor los largos que ustec!

Dejenos disgrutar

Aun esta a tiempo de subierse amigo ;-)


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,este avatar es la orden de la hermandad de los pueblos sovietica
> otra de mis coleccionadas, je,je
> Muy hermosa medalla:rolleye:



¿Tienes alguna real de colección en tu poder? Curiosa afición. La verdad que están bastante bien


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya embites, yo tengo la esperanza que antes que veamos los 3 y pico en los gemelos veremos los 8 y pico y aun sigo pensándolo. Mi precio de la felicidad para san esta antes de los 8.
> 
> 
> Por cierto espero que estas equivocaciones en el periódico el economista no vayan con segundas "Santander banco del ano"
> ...



A 8 a corto plazo no llega, a medio con suerte y a largo seguro.

Yo igual me las quito en 6 aunque mi objetivo inicla era 6,1X el SAN está muy amariconado.


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,este avatar es la orden de la hermandad de los pueblos sovietica
> otra de mis coleccionadas, je,je
> Muy hermosa medalla:rolleye:



Votin siendo tan rojo como eres, como se enteren tus camaradas que andas en bolsa te van a mandar al gulag


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Como esto siga así nos plantamos hoy mismo en un 5% o 6% en alguno de los gemelos. Alguien que tenga algún broker con tick por volumen. ¿Cuanto están comprando? No retroceden ni un ápice
> ¿Esto que son gacelas o leoncios? Alguien con volumen en su broker que nos de un poco de luz



Yo lo veo tick a tick
Los leoncios han soltado ya el papel,ahora estan dudando si volver a comprar

Van 48 mm de acc en San y 31 en BBVA
San todavia subira mas,acotara distancia con BBVA,quizas 0,2 mas


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna real de colección en tu poder? Curiosa afición. La verdad que están bastante bien



Unas 400,entre sovieticas,alemanas,etc


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No se meta con nosotros por aprovechar mejor los largos que ustec!
> 
> Dejenos disgrutar
> 
> Aun esta a tiempo de subierse amigo ;-)



ya disfrutar ustec con sus largos , gozara con las caiditas


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Votin siendo tan rojo como eres, como se enteren tus camaradas que andas en bolsa te van a mandar al gulag



::::::::::
Tan rojo es Botin como Votin


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A 8 a corto plazo no llega, a medio con suerte y a largo seguro.
> 
> Yo igual me las quito en 6 aunque mi objetivo inicla era 6,1X el SAN está muy amariconado.



Yo me equivoque en las entradas y todo por no informarme bien antes que papeletas tenían los leoncios. En su día como dije aguantaría o vendería fuese al precio que fuese solamente con que siguiesen declarando cortos. He de decir que dejaron de hacerlo y yo sigo largo.En todo este tiempo solo he visto declarar algún corto a Gamesa y poco mas. El día que vuelvan a declarar cortos, saldré por patas, sea a 6 a 7 u 8, y estoy convencido que lo volverán hacer y o mucho me equivoco o antes de un año fijo que vuelven a las andadas


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

liderando la recuperación europea chinito no tenía por ahí un trenecillo del ibex


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Dale pepon !!!dale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5,817!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
que me quedan 9 euros para salir de numeros rojos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo lo veo tick a tick
> Los leoncios han soltado ya el papel,ahora estan dudando si volver a comprar
> 
> Van 48 mm de acc en San y 31 en BBVA
> San todavia subira mas,acotara distancia con BBVA,quizas 0,2 mas



Si ve algo significativo avísenos que algunos aun seguimos con brokers tercermundistas como el de ING. No vaya a ser que esto se de la vuelta y me me tenga que lamentar


----------



## rosonero (2 Dic 2011)

Si el SP consigue dejar atrás los 1255, ¿hasta donde? 1280? algún otro punto más próximo?


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Sras,Sres,forero/as y demas seres de otro pelaje


MOMENTO HISTORICO



Hemos entrado en plusvaliasssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3 EUROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

_Credit Agricole comenta que apuesta por una bajada de 25 puntos básicos del BCE la semana que viene y no ve imposible una bajada de 50 puntos básicos._

Se viene PEPON.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tienes para el euromillon de hoy



menudo apalancamiento


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Dic 2011)

Salgo de SAN, compradas a 5,8 vendidas a 5,78, pierdo en total 250 leuros, pero no me fio. Otra vez sera.

He salido de bolsa lo que es indicativo de que el brutal rally alcista llegara minimo a los 15 miles, sino mas.

Zuerte.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

HAY MUCHO PAPEL DE COMPRA

Parece que los leoncios se dan la vuelta y ahora compran


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dale pepon !!!dale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5,817!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> que me quedan 9 euros para salir de numeros rojos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Os leo desde el trabajo. San, 5,8-6 era el objetivo (se puede revisar mis posts) al igual que los 6,3-6,5 en BBVA, pues ahora, fuera (yo lo haría).


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> HAY MUCHO PAPEL DE COMPRA
> 
> Parece que los leoncios se dan la vuelta y ahora compran



Parece que el inicio por el sr faraico con su leoncio y el cambio de avatar suyo han animado este diciembre. 
Gracias por la información sobre el volumen 
Si se dan la vuelta si avisas te estaré tremendamente agradecido


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Os leo desde el trabajo. San, 5,8-6 era el objetivo (se puede revisar mis posts) al igual que los 6,3-6,5 en BBVA, pues ahora, fuera (yo lo haría).



0,7 es mucho desfase entre san y bbva,san puede subir a 6,1 y el desfase se equilbraria 6,1 san y 6,5 bbva seria lo normal


----------



## rosonero (2 Dic 2011)

SP arriba e índices europeos apenas se mueven :


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> SP arriba e índices europeos apenas se mueven :



El euro lo está jodiendo.

Pero como dé la sorpresa en unos minutos lo vamos a flipar


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece que el inicio por el sr faraico con su leoncio y el cambio de avatar suyo han animado este diciembre.
> Gracias por la información sobre el volumen
> Si se dan la vuelta si avisas te estaré tremendamente agradecido



Ahora mismo la suma de los 5 niveles de profundidad dan mas papel de compra que de venta,pero se mueven muy rapido para pasar a los niveles inferiores y que no los vean,aunque se ven ordenes muy gordas de compra que desaparecen a niveles mas bajos rapidamente

En 5,818 hay una orden de compra de 60k acc::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

El SAN PEPONENADO, mal zeus muy mal.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Parece que esta llegando mas papel de venta que de compra ahora......


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

Cuando el BCE baje tipos que será pa la semana o siguiente todo más tardar vuelven a subir un 5%


----------



## atlanterra (2 Dic 2011)

El Lunes van a empapelar gacelas a to kiski. ::::


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Cuando el BCE baje tipos que será pa la semana o siguiente todo más tardar vuelven a subir un 5%



Pues me saltara el automatico de venta a 6,1


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> El Lunes van a empapelar gacelas a to kiski. ::::



Claro que a ti ya te han empapelado hoy :XX:


----------



## atlanterra (2 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Claro que a ti ya te han empapelado hoy :XX:



::Han estado cerca, pero por esta vez no ha sido asi


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Aqui no se puede hablar....todos la cagamos en algun momento.

Ayer caia el bbva un 2%....mas de uno se saldria.

Otros creyeron y ahi siguen....

Yo subo stops de 5,54 a 5,69


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Pepon lo va a hacer...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Aqui no se puede hablar....todos la cagamos en algun momento.
> 
> Ayer caia el bbva un 2%....mas de uno se saldria.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado que la robasta es mu joputa


----------



## monicagt (2 Dic 2011)

Chicos en mi debut bursatil he sacado 126€. Y estoy sintiendo una sesación extraña, es como el principio de una adicción y una sensación de felicidad, no sabría definirlo.

Esto ha sido sin stop loss ni nada, a pelo, ¿Qué quereis´?, soy novata.

Estaré muy atenta a vuestros post que tanto ayudan.

Por cierto, un compañero del foro me ha recomendado Bankinter para operar, yo abrí una cuenta con BBVA y me han pulido a comisiones. Podría haber ganado más pero .... recomendarme por favor con que cuenta operar.

Gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Me estoy oliendo notición mamporrero al cierre de la sesión...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos en mi debut bursatil he sacado 126€. Y estoy sintiendo una sesación extraña, es como el principio de una adicción y una sensación de felicidad, no sabría definirlo.
> 
> Esto ha sido sin stop loss ni nada, a pelo, ¿Qué quereis´?, soy novata.
> 
> ...



Bankinter
Tarifa plana 8 euros operacion hasta 90k,al abrir la cuenta te regalan 400 eur en comisiones y te pagan por traspasar los valores
Ten cuidado,hay que usar SL o te puedes quedar embarazada


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepon lo va a hacer...



no tome usted la palabra de papa guano en vano::


----------



## monicagt (2 Dic 2011)

Gracias, lo voy a mirar.
Y tranquilo, no me preocupa lo del embarazo, siempre que sea de padre reconocído, jajajajaja.
Estoy de broma.
Muchas gracias, voy a ver lo Bankinter.



VOTIN dijo:


> Bankinter
> Tarifa plana 8 euros operacion hasta 90k,al abrir la cuenta te regalan 400 eur en comisiones y te pagan por traspasar los valores
> Ten cuidado,hay que usar SL o te puedes quedar embarazada


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me estoy oliendo notición mamporrero al cierre de la sesión...



Yo creo que hoy ya esta todo el pescao vendido,no hay casi movimiento


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no tome usted la palabra de papa guano en vano::



Vamos a darle un poco de recorrido al tema...

El euro ya está en posición interesante


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

Esto se está desinflando, pepon aguarda a la rebaja de tipos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2011)

Pilladita... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Dic 2011)

Pepón está echando la siesta 

Edit. Bueno, igual se levanta para la robasta.


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten cuidado que la robasta es mu joputa



nada, esta bajadita.....ES PARA COGER IMPULSO!


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Es posible que no sea mala idea vender ahora SAN....
siento no saber colgar gráficas:abajo:

BANCO SANTANDER | SAN.MC | Gráficas de Yahoo! Finanzas

fíjense desde 2010....bastante descndente, debería llegar a los entornos del 6 y volver a caerienso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2011)

Posible rebaja de rating a España....atentos.

PD: Aviso a través del Broker.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me estoy oliendo notición mamporrero al cierre de la sesión...



Mirad el post de Caronte...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2011)

"MESA AMERICANA :Fitch niega que vaya a bajar el rating de España de forma inmediata"


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "MESA AMERICANA :Fitch niega que vaya a bajar el rating de España de forma inmediata"



Uf, menos mal

Ya podemos continuar el rally


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sras,Sres,forero/as y demas seres de otro pelaje
> 
> 
> MOMENTO HISTORICO
> ...



O te proteges o te entruchan!.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uf, menos mal
> 
> Ya podemos continuar el rally




jijiji... y tanto que va a continuar... :Baile:


pero el lunes toca recorte... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2011)

Como si recorta 3 días, el jueves y viernes viene peponada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2011)

Lo pongo para que vean que no lo invento....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Dic 2011)

Os sigo en la sombra...

Feliz fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

La jornada ha empezado con dudas Ha seguido ligeramente pepona, ha seguido con bajadas, para volver a subir y finalmente volver a bajar, un juego de ping-pong para mareo del trader. 

Durante la primera subida han metido 109 contratos de compra a las 9:40 y 98 a las 13:25. El máximo saldo diario se ha hecho a las 14:30 a partir de ahí han ido retirando, aunque lo han hecho poco a poco y durante los últimos 3 minutos de la sesión aun han comprado 151 contratos, pero ojo a la subasta que no es oro todo lo que reluce.

En subasta han vendido casi 200 contratos, en varias órdenes, pero ha habido una concreta justo antes del final donde han vendido 110 contratos de golpe, muy mala señal.

En resumen, veo la situación poco halagüeña, aunque hayamos subido el precio ha quedado más cerca de mínimos que de máximos, parece que había ganas de subir pero he visto demasiada venta en subasta y el saldo total sin subasta no hubiera sido negativo pero con la subasta si, sospechoso.

No estoy muy seguro de la dirección que tendremos el lunes, desde luego no ha habido suelta y podría ser una bajada para tomar carrerilla y comprar barato (lo que veo más probable), pero también podría ser el inicio de un cambio de sentido, creo que tendremos que esperar al lunes para confirmarlo.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> O te proteges o te entruchan!.



Como te ha ido el dia de caza?


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Posible rebaja de rating a España....atentos.
> 
> PD: Aviso a través del Broker.



donde, donde......


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> donde, donde......



Está puesto más arriba, y el desmentido de fitch.


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Dic 2011)

Un 9% en Repsol en 4 dias.. no está mal.. sigo dentro largo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2011)

":Santander reforzará capital con un canje de preferentes por acciones por hasta 1.970 millones"


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Dic 2011)

Estoy fuera, he perdido y estoy feliz, ufff, hasta que no se produzca el famoso big guano me toca esperar en barrera.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Un 9% en Repsol en 4 dias.. no está mal.. sigo dentro largo



Asi empezamos todos,la droga al principio es gratis::


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Estoy fuera, he perdido y estoy feliz, ufff, hasta que no se produzca el famoso big guano me toca esperar en barrera.



Si,eso es como al tio que le dan por culo y le preguntan

---¿oye como es que estas feliz?

---uff,es que a mi me toco un chino,pero si vieras la cara del que venia por detras que le toco un negro mandinga.....


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Un 9% en Repsol en 4 dias.. no está mal.. sigo dentro largo



REP ya tiene muy poca fiabilidad. Me explico. Está parando en los máximos más recientes, exactamente aquellos que aparecieron tras excelentes noticias relacionadas con el descubrimiento de nuevos yacimientos de petróleo. Ahí están colocando mucho papel, por lo que de forma muy inmediata, mientras no supere los 22,90 ya casi no tiene recorrido y el riesgo de que meta un bajón fuerte, mira las útlimas semanas lo que ha hecho, sí es muy elevado.

Además mirando las cosas con más margen, está muy cerca de la zona de máximos, donde parece que se está gestando un techo importante.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> REP ya tiene muy poca fiabilidad. Me explico. Está parando en los máximos más recientes, exactamente aquellos que aparecieron tras excelentes noticias relacionadas con el descubrimiento de nuevos yacimientos de petróleo. Ahí están colocando mucho papel, por lo que de forma muy inmediata, mientras no supere los 22,90 ya casi no tiene recorrido y el riesgo de que meta un bajón fuerte, mira las útlimas semanas lo que ha hecho, sí es muy elevado.
> 
> Además mirando las cosas con más margen, está muy cerca de la zona de máximos, donde parece que se está gestando un techo importante.



Eso,tu avisalo
Dejalo que tambien disfrute de las bajadas,de eso se aprende
Ademas no estabas cansado?

Como ves tu a san?::


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como ves tu a san?::



Claca váyase a tomar una cerveza que es viernes y las chavalas andan cortas...

Pero no conteste a este señor, no nos de a los demás el fin de semana...:cook:

















Ya...a medio plazo bajista....pudiendo llegar a los 6-6,1 en el corto?

Somos todos oidos:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

En referencia repsol por fundamentales
Parece sana,gran parte de su patrimonio esta invertido en empresas extranjeras
Valor Patrimonial unos 18000 mm y capitaliza por 27500 mm
Algo desfasada por esto y valor objetivo es de 15,34 aprox
Con buena perspectiva,aunque inflada de valor


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso,tu avisalo
> Dejalo que tambien disfrute de las bajadas,de eso se aprende
> Ademas no estabas cansado?
> 
> Como ves tu a san?::



Hacer comentarios ligeritos tampoco me supone un gran esfuerzo, lo que no voy a colgar son gráficos ni matarme demasiado (alguno colgaré, ahora mismo uno del IBEX para rematar la semana, pero ya). SAN 5,92-6,05 salida.

En cualquier caso, lo dicho, todo ese extra... si lo pillas bien, pero no hay que buscarlo, ya sabemos lo que pasa con el último céntimo.


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Asi empezamos todos,la droga al principio es gratis::



jjejeej.. 16 años llevo de humilde gacelilla. vamos que soy de la OPV de Adolfo D., el modisto gallego, al cual se le sacó un 30% , creo recordar, en 3 dias. Ese fúe mi primer chute:S 
Otro chute: OPV gamesa: 70% en 3 dias...(no hablo de memoria). Peerooooo llegó TERRA compradas a 100!!!!! ::::


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como te ha ido el dia de caza?



Empecé bien prontito y rápido logré la mitad del objetivo. Sólo scalping.
Después, me entrucharon en el trabajo (ahora aún sigo) y no he podido hacer más. Antes estuve revisando el intradía en la serie del DAX y simulando una especie de back-testing me salía que hubiera perdido la ganancia del día porque hubiera tenido 4 fugas en falso.

Por eso, me he librado por suerte.

y tú?. Acojonante sería que no termines yendo a la JGA. Las Prisas con muchas prisas ... aunque yo ya no estoy montado.

Creo que vienen curvas, hay más sensación de peponismo que la que realmente marcan los índices ... y ese "patinaje" no es bueno. En cualquier momento viene cualquier patinazo vía barrido de stops.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

No hay fuerza para caer, de momento.


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

Madre mía aun me pregunto si ha sido buena idea mirar el gráfico de san, menudo canal bajista que tiene.
Por cierto si me equivoco que algún entendido en gráficos me corrija. Claca has clavado los fibos 5'94 es el 61'8%. Aun me estoy pensando que hacer cuando llegue a los 6,17 de la parte alta del canal bajista


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mía aun me pregunto si ha sido buena idea mirar el gráfico de san, menudo canal bajista que tiene.
> Por cierto si me equivoco que algún entendido en gráficos me corrija. Claca has clavado los fibos 5'94 es el 61'8%. Aun me estoy pensando que hacer cuando llegue a los 6,17 de la parte alta del canal bajista
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 45980



¿En esa salida ganas?


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿En esa salida ganas?



Me temo que no. Estoy en 6,29
::::


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun me estoy pensando que hacer cuando llegue a los 6,17 de la parte alta del canal bajista



Si sigo dentro del valor, es decir, que no baje a 5,64 donde se me venderían las 3.000 que tengo a precio medio de 5,43.....y llegan a 6,17...pues a seguir robando manzanas...se pone orden en 6,05 y si quiere subir más, pues que suba más....no?ienso:


Mi idea es ir subiendo el precio de venta según vaya subiendo el valor...eso de dejar correr las ganancias, vamos...aunque tenga que renunciar a vender en el punto más alto


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

IBEX, el viernes pasado comenté que con la superación de los 7.680 tendríamos giro en el índice:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX, ultra corto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y una vez superados:



Claca dijo:


> Ahora mientras no pierda los 635 el sesgo es alcista. Es decir, ahora un recorte es para comprar.



Así empezó y luego continué a diario comentando la jugada moviendo el stop profit para quien estuviera comprado (se lee de abajo a arriba):







Lo relevante del caso es que haciendo bien las cosas, con stops limitando el riesgo en todo momento y con un mínimo de sentido en la entrada, se llegaba a la misma meta que el señor muertoviviente, sin anticipar nada (partiendo de un objetivo modesto en los 880-940). No lo digo como comparación, sino para animar a todo el mundo a no dejarse llevar por las arengas y marketing barato de ciertos usuarios que pululan por los foros y a hacer las cosas correctamente. Si no hay stop ni rumbo, nunca jamás nos hemos de creer nada, aún cuando luego los hechos den la razón al profeta de turno. La bolsa es una carrera de fondo y sólo hace falta una enganchada tonta para quedarte fuera durante años.

El análisis místico o TECNICO pueden funcionar, no lo dudo, porque se ha demostrado (MV se pegará unas buenas vacaciones con sus plusvis), pero lo que seguro nos funciona a todos es el trabajo duro bien hecho. Que disfrutéis del finde ;-)


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Si sigo dentro del valor, es decir, que no baje a 5,64 donde se me venderían las 3.000 que tengo a precio medio de 5,43.....y llegan a 6,17...pues a seguir robando manzanas...se pone orden en 6,05 y si quiere subir más, pues que suba más....no?ienso:
> 
> 
> Mi idea es ir subiendo el precio de venta según vaya subiendo el valor...eso de dejar correr las ganancias, vamos...aunque tenga que renunciar a vender en el punto más alto



A mi me da que un sustillo antes de ir a por los 6'17 nos van a meter y probablemente a 5'62. llevamos varios días seguidos subiendo alguna toma de beneficios habrá de los que vienen desde abajo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, el viernes pasado comenté que con la superación de los 7.680 tendríamos giro en el índice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oiga que el analisis TECNICO mio tiene mucho menos misticismo del que se imagina y mucho pero que muchisimo trabajo duro 

digamos que el TECNICO le añade a lo que ustec llama trabajo duro una infalibilidad de mas del 95% 8:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me temo que no. Estoy en 6,29
> ::::



6,20 ya esta dificillo,hay mucha resistencia ahi
lo digo porque yo las compre a 6,20 y las vendi(junto con los derechos) a 6,18
para luego comprar a 5,82.......
Es un punto jodido,si lo alcanza antes de que llegue mariano bien,si no yo me saldria 
Todo es observar acontecimientos,pero esto esta muy volatil,lo mismo te sume
en una semana un 15% que te baja.....
Haz 4 partes,a 6,10--6,19---6,29---6,39 asi juegas todas las apuestas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

Sobre Telefónica (extrapolable a ibex, san, bbva etc).
Nuestra entrada, quizás algo temprana en 13,4 y salida en 14,1 en 10 días (llegó a 14,15), no se intentará después los 14,6 (ibex en 8880-8950), pero ya sería arriesgar demasiado. En función del apalancamiento, la plusvalía no es tan mala para una semana (0,7€/acción), en todo caso, hay que ver la vela realizada, estrella fugaz: La estrella fugaz, una de las mas potentes figuras de velas japonesas
Esta vela, la he marcado en otra aparición en un pull que hubo en julio (engañando la tendencia bajista iniciada de medio plazo) y es peligrosa, muy fuerte. Además, ha aparecido entre la media de 50 y 200 sesiones que casi ha estado a punto de tocar (esa es la resistencia clave, pero no podrá superarla entiendo).
Creí que haríamos miniguano y luego una segunda estructura, pero esta vela es muy guanista, aparece en momentos claves y es origen de futuras importantes caídas (podéis ver en cualquier gráfico). Yo he salido de todo, es más, el que se haya quedado corto, va a hacer pasta proximamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

EurDolar subiendo


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> 6,20 ya esta dificillo,hay mucha resistencia ahi
> lo digo porque yo las compre a 6,20 y las vendi(junto con los derechos) a 6,18
> para luego comprar a 5,82.......
> Es un punto jodido,si lo alcanza antes de que llegue mariano bien,si no yo me saldria
> ...



En este fin de semana decidiré si salgo ganando en salud o me juego el tipo coronandome si me sale bien o ganando la insignia de gacelilla del año si me sale mal.
Gracias por los precios, lo malo que mi Broker te quema a comisiones y con 4 salidas me pulen bastante


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oiga que el analisis TECNICO mio tiene mucho menos misticismo del que se imagina y mucho pero que muchisimo trabajo duro
> 
> digamos que el TECNICO le añade a lo que ustec llama trabajo duro una infalibilidad de mas del 95% 8:



Por supuesto, aquí no estoy cuestionado tu metodología, porque la diferencia ya la dejaste clara: tener un cerebro entrenado o no. No todos tenemos la suerte de disponer de tan excelsa cualidad, así que yo me limito a compartir unos conocimientos que sí sirven para el común de los mortales, no con tal grado de precisión, claro está, pero se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

Cortos para el Dax, incluido todo el finde...a ver si nos sorprenden estos días. Por qué?
han aparecido ya divergencias muy claras en gráfico de horas, tanto en RSI como Estocástico, parece clara la entrada


----------



## The Hellion (2 Dic 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oiga que el analisis TECNICO mio tiene mucho menos misticismo del que se imagina y mucho pero que muchisimo trabajo duro
> 
> digamos que el TECNICO le añade a lo que ustec llama trabajo duro una infalibilidad de mas del 95% 8:



Supongo que si de verdad se está haciendo usted el tonto, como parece, se estará partiendo el pecho de reír ante los ataques de los foreros que, legítimamente, ven minusvaloradas sus aportaciones serias, aunque muchas veces bienhumoradas, por entradas como las suyas, que aunque tengan detrás más aparataje tecnológico y reflexivo que la NASA, formalmente son propias de la bruja Lola. 

Yo no soy quien para quejarme de nada en este hilo, porque no puedo hacer ninguna aportación de valor, pero me daría mucha rabia que alguien palmase hasta la camisa por hacer caso de determinadas afirmaciones incomprensibles e inevaluables de foreros como usted. 

Cuando zuloman dice que invierte según el cojón que le pica, todos pueden saber a qué atenerse. Cuando claca se mata a explicar cómo podemos entender el mercado, todos sabemos a qué atenernos. Cuando un gurú de la nada (y lo único que se puede juzgar aquí es lo que se ve, o lo que quienes hacen las aportaciones dejan ver, y lo que deja ver usted, hasta a ojos de un profano como yo, es nada) hace una previsión, puede llevarse por delante a muchos desavisados que no lleven el tiempo suficiente en el hilo para saber quién es quién. 

Así que si pretende reivindicar todo el trabajo que hay detrás de sus aportaciones, tal vez debería dejar ver por lo menos una parte de ese trabajo, en vez de sus alusiones a las bajistas y las triangulistas. 

Todo esto, por cierto, sin ninguna acritud, porque en el fondo me divierte usted (lo que no quiere decir que me ría de usted, sino que me hace gracia lo que dice y cómo lo dice). Pero es que hay gente que se juega el dinero con las cosas que se dicen aquí, y con eso no se deberían hacer bromas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Están preparado una barbacoa fin de fiesta sensacional para la última hora

Largos o cortos a la parrilla. 

Yo apuesto por los primeros


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cortos para el Dax, incluido todo el finde...a ver si nos sorprenden estos días. Por qué?
> han aparecido ya divergencias muy claras en gráfico de horas, tanto en RSI como Estocástico, parece clara la entrada



Be careful, my friend. Esas divergencias son muy normales cuando hay una ristra de figuras sin dispersión (lateral plano) tras un movimiento previo importante. La tendencia de índicadores como RSI, MAC2D, estocástico ... toman relevancia cuando la serie de precios se mueve (es volátil), pero son muy poco fiables cuando están calculados con valores que se están moviendo muy planos. Un ejemplo de esto segundo y su falta de predictibilidad es la apertura de las divisas los domingos por la noche.

Que tenga suerte, por que con ella y para un sólo trade ..... es mejor que cualquier estrategia y técnica por innovadora que sea.


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están preparado una barbacoa fin de fiesta sensacional para la última hora
> 
> Largos o cortos a la parrilla.
> 
> Yo apuesto por los primeros



A mi me gustan más en Pepitoria)

Era mi debilidad, mi abuela bordaba ese plato, y la cresta del gallo tenía dueño


Hay mucha inestabilidad....a ver si al compi Ponzi le da tiempo a salirse a 6,30 y todos felices....los demás....stops ajustados o a pillar una buena bajada desde tan arriba...8:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> EurDolar subiendo



El euro subio con el aviso sorpresa y se ha mantenido,si empieza a bajar es que 
no se cree la correccion,esperemos que no guanee y nos joda la semana que viene la salida::

Si el domingo esta sobre 1,335 tocara retirada de trompeta y guano inminente


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Supongo que si de verdad se está haciendo usted el tonto, como parece, se estará partiendo el pecho de reír ante los ataques de los foreros que, legítimamente, ven minusvaloradas sus aportaciones serias, aunque muchas veces bienhumoradas, por entradas como las suyas, que aunque tengan detrás más aparataje tecnológico y reflexivo que la NASA, formalmente son propias de la bruja Lola.
> 
> Yo no soy quien para quejarme de nada en este hilo, porque no puedo hacer ninguna aportación de valor, pero me daría mucha rabia que alguien palmase hasta la camisa por hacer caso de determinadas afirmaciones incomprensibles e inevaluables de foreros como usted.
> 
> ...



mi trabajo no es mas que el analisis tecnico o grafico tradicional , eso si humildad aparte soy muy bueno en eso y aunque no lo crea no me ayudo con sistemas sofisticados  

y ademas eso lo combino con los indicadores ( rsi , estocastico , konkorde y macd ) ademas veo el timing ( tontas de reuniones importantes de los que mandan , cierres mensuales o trimestrales de opciones , derivados y futuros ) un poco de indices gringos y sus respectivos indicadores , timing un poco de divisas bonos y demas .
vamos en resumen eso es el TECNICO , eso si el resultado me sirve para encontrar un punto de entrada para largos o cortos y aunque intento saber como se desarrollara el movimiento posterior , al final eso me da un poco igual y normalmente me salgo cuando ya me e zampado todo el movimiento vertical y queda poca subida pa tanto sufrimiento .

por eso aparezco cuando huelo movimiento gordo y medio desaparezco cuando lo mejor se a acabado para volver a aparecer al olor de las posibles plusvis , a por cierto cuando intradia y ya quiero rizar el rizo la cago :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, my friend. Esas divergencias son muy normales cuando hay una ristra de figuras sin dispersión (lateral plano) tras un movimiento previo importante. La tendencia de índicadores como RSI, MAC2D, estocástico ... toman relevancia cuando la serie de precios se mueve (es volátil), pero son muy poco fiables cuando están calculados con valores que se están moviendo muy planos. Un ejemplo de esto segundo y su falta de predictibilidad es la apertura de las divisas los domingos por la noche.
> 
> Que tenga suerte, por que con ella y para un sólo trade ..... es mejor que cualquier estrategia y técnica por innovadora que sea.



Pues lo veremos proximamente..nos recordaremos.. 
De todas formas, cuando es muy volátil el mercado, no vale ni RSI ni estocástico. El RSI necesita siempre un tiempo de regulación desde máximo (y ya lo tuvo) y el estocástico es un indicador rápido (no tendencial).
Bueno, en función de como salga, tendremos reproches mutuos..:no::no:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2011)

Venga, a ver si le meten gas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

*BOICOT AL Sr. MV
¿Como es posible que no thankee ningún mensaje?*


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Pues lo veremos proximamente..nos recordadermos..
> De todas formas, cuando es muy volátil el mercado, no vale ni RSI ni estocástico. El RSI necesita siempre un tiempo de regulación desde máximo (y ya lo tuvo) y el estocástico es un indicador rápido (no tendencial).
> Bueno, en función de como salga, tendremos reproches mutuos..:no::no:



¿y cuales indicadores consideras importantes? (aparte de fibonacci "no es un indicador puro")


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *BOICOT AL Sr. MM
> 
> ¿Como es posible que no thankee ningún mensaje?*




Se referirá a MV.

Al Sr. MM déjemele tranquilo, ya avisamos ayer...cuando este hombre aparece es que esto sube...y vaya si ha subido!:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

bueno ya que empezamos voy a terminar de desvelar el secreto del TECNICO 

otras cosas que se ven son el vix y los cds .

ahora el TRUCO del TECNICO consiste en dejar que la bolsa te entregue el punto de entrada , usted deje pasar el tiempo con TRANQUILIDAD , usted siga la bolsa haciendo uso del TECNICO y ya llegara en algun momento el punto de entrada .

TECNICO por asi decirlo es una estrategia de todo o nada , cuando usted crea saber el punto de entrada entre a saco y ponga un stop loss pero solo para el primer dia , si se rompe su stop entonces usted aun no comprende lo que es TECNICO asuma perdidas y vuelva a esperar con tranquilidad un nuevo punto de entrada .
cuando encuentre un nuevo punto de entrada y le funcione disfrutara del movimiento vertical sin preocuparse de nada incluido el stop claro , luego tendra que ver si nos acercamos a sobreventa o sobrecompra dependiendo si esta corto o largo y con otros indicadores ver si puede ser un movimiento de giro brusco , si fuese asi usted podria empalmar y disfrutar de un nuevo movimiento gordo en direccion contraria .

bueno con el tiempo dominara la estrategia y se dara cuenta que intradiar es tonteria y que en la bolsa hay tiempos muertos en los que ustec no debe entrar jamas es mas le adelanto una cosa en la bolsa hay que estar lo menos posible , alrededor del 30% del tiempo que la bolsa esta abierta es aprovechable 

bueno aunque e desvelado el misticismo de TECNICO tengan por seguro que les llevara algunos años en dominarlo , espero me frian a thanks :Baile:

estoy un poco distraido por el msn , me olvide de una cosa importante y es la TRANQUILIDAD , invirtiendo por TECNICO uno esta tranquilo osea sin presion , por lo tanto se hace mas dificil cometer un error , es por eso que TECNICO es la estrategia mas infalible jamas desarrollada por los tiempos de los tiempos amen :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿y cuales indicadores consideras importantes? (aparte de fibonacci "no es un indicador puro")



los indicadores los uso en general fuera de tendencia (como estamos en estas sesiones). En intradia el más rápido es el CCI (hay incluso foros de fans de este indicador), luego estocástico, Williams %R y MACD, también el ADX, movimiento direccional suelen dar entradas muy precisas e indican la importancia o intensidad de la corrección, tendencia etc.
Lo importante en los indicadores en general no es la llegada a zonas de sobrecompra o venta si hay tendencia, son las divergencias y lo que se llama intentonas de rotura de zonas de sobrecompra o venta. Yo ahí suelo tomar posiciones. También las dobles jorobas que forma el MACD si son de máximos decrecientes o mínimos crecientes, comprobarás que dan importantes señales
Hay que usar todas las armas posibles: es decir, es muy bueno conocer las formaciones de velas (no el significado de la vela en sí, estoy refiriéndome a varias velas), son importantes las medias de 200,50 y 30 sesiones (lo mejor es usar las ponderadas o exponenciales en el caso de las + rápidas como la de 30).
En figuras, yo me fio de los dobles suelos-techos y canales (menos de triángulos, gallardetes, cuñas etc). Y por supuesto de los fibos, pero hay muchas más armas, buff y precisas, pero no se puede abarcar todo..
El problema es el tiempo, yo tengo poco (por semana, por la noche y el finde).
Espero haberte servido de ayuda.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Botin vuelve a desafiar al mercado: santander ampliara capital por 1966 millones de euros (ii) - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Este botas,nunca se esta quieto el jodio otra ampliacion de capital y tal,nos va a joder la salida


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Botin vuelve a desafiar al mercado: santander ampliara capital por 1966 millones de euros (ii) - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> Este botas,nunca se esta quieto el jodio otra ampliacion de capital y tal,nos va a joder la salida



¿Por qué crees que la acción está cayendo tanto? Se están descontando noticias como esa. 

Que no os quepa duda, cuando venga la traca final de noticias, la mayor parte del daño ya habrá sido absorbido.


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Joder, el perfil del inversor de preferentes suele ser conservador...si aceptan en cante (zuzto o muehte), qué harán? 

POnerlas a la venta al dia siguiente?


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2011)

Si el tio mismo prefirio coger la pasta a las acc por dividendos....???????????????
Que cojones hace ampliando capital con el precio por los suelos????????
Mas papel,mas bajada,por lo menos que se hubiera esperado al año que viene,pero no,el tio capullo se espera a hoy ,pepon day,para que no se note.....
Veremos el lunes como le sienta al mercado......

Amplia el tio un 4% sobre capitalizacion,joder,joder ........


----------



## faraico (2 Dic 2011)

Imagino que lo de pillar la pasta o acciones, debe ser por tema fiscal o algo ajeno a la caída de acciones. El resto de directivos creo que lo cogió en papel.






En otro orden de cosas....este video me recuerda a cuando leo algunas cosas por ahí de bollinguer, estocásticos, fibos y demás...

Así me siento yo, como la pobre señora:fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]Ps1_FU2c_YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2011)

jodel les desvelo el secreto de TECNICO y nisiquiera 20000 thanks :ouch:

pero porque soy humilde todavia voy a decirles mas , la TRANQUILIDAD que da el TECNICO es saber que lo unico que vas a perder es el stop loss de la entrada y si funciona pues a disfrutar las plusvis 

bueno y aqui les dejo el nucleo de TECNICO y es nada menos que uno debe saber que en bolsa solo alrededor del 30% del tiempo que esta este abierta es aprovechable si ustec comprende esto de alguno forma algun dia aprendera a invertir en bolsa :Baile: 

bueno ya me despido , muy dificilmente entrare en los proximos dos meses por tema de diferencia horaria y tal ademas voy a descansar del internete , si de pasada veo que hay algo interesante a lo mejor entro ienso: pero quiero que se queden con los mas importante y es que la bolsa tiene momentos muertos no entreis en esos momentos hasta luego amigos :bla:


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Joder, el perfil del inversor de preferentes suele ser conservador...si aceptan en cante (zuzto o muehte), qué harán?
> 
> POnerlas a la venta al dia siguiente?



A poco que se informase la gente hubiesen visto la estafa de las preferentes,lo que me duele que se lo colasen a jubilados engañandoles.Aun recuerdo una acalorada discusion con una comercial de caja madrid, esto ha sido peor que el timo de ponzi.Botin cambiara deuda por accs y saldra ganando. Por cierto se que no es el tema del foro pero viendo el nivel cultural de algunos foreros quisiera hacer una consulta. Hace unos meses me vi amenazado por tef para que pagase 1600 eu de dos moviles q nunca contrate. Lo denuncie a la ocu y a la apd.Hoy acabo de recibir la respuesta que ha dado tef a la ocu. Resumire "Por todo lo estudiado y segun operativa PROCEDE SUPLANTACION DE IDENTIDAD. Realizamos propuesta de anulacion de facturas" Mi conconsulta es les puedo meter un puro pq me han tocado mucho las narices y ya no es solo por el dinero es pq me duele en las kalandranas que se vayan de rositas....Algun entendido q me pueda aconsejar?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2011)

Esto ehm, que alguien cambie la bombilla verde en usa, que parece rota, ahora da luz roja.

TECNICO, nueva palabra mitica.

BRRRRRUTALL MISTICO TECNICO.

Vayan con dios, y si beben no conduzcan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se referirá a MV.
> 
> Al Sr. MM déjemele tranquilo, ya avisamos ayer...cuando este hombre aparece es que esto sube...y vaya si ha subido!:8:



En efecto, era al sr MV....

Hasta que no de algún thank el sr. MV, no le vuelvo a dar ninguno.

@Claca.

Mágnifico gráfico y excelente explicación. Disfrute de las plusvis. Yo me estoy preparando para el siguiente BRA.

¿Usted usa el proRealtime verdad? He leido que apoquinado, supongo que para tener datos intradía. ¿Ha conseguido exportar los datos usado el módulo DDE? No lo he conseguido y no se si es por que uso un explorador 64bits.

Vaya con cuidado y tire por la sombra!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Dic 2011)

Curiosidades: *BBVA desde el año 85 *(pero extrapolable al ibex y otras), realiza estructuras casi perfectas a todos los niveles e iguales tamaño (no me las invento, la segunda que activa o 3ª tiene el mismo tamaño siempre que la anterior) muy largo plazo, largo, media, corto, etc.
La última estructura roja, es a donde pienso que iremos (con lo que ya hemos visto de 2 dobles techos y tal..) después , en 2012, doble suelo y al infinito con Mariano..:rolleye::rolleye.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si el tio mismo prefirio coger la pasta a las acc por dividendos....???????????????
> Que cojones hace ampliando capital con el precio por los suelos????????
> Mas papel,mas bajada,por lo menos que se hubiera esperado al año que viene,pero no,el tio capullo se espera a hoy ,pepon day,para que no se note.....
> Veremos el lunes como le sienta al mercado......
> ...



que no te quepa duda lunes, san ni con un palo, hoy han echo window dressing( decoración de ventana)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2011)

¿Os dais cuenta como el TRI funciona a la perfección?
¿Esta descontando la implosión del SAN?
SIYALODECIAYO (Mulder™)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta como el TRI funciona a la perfección?
> ¿Esta descontando la implosión del SAN?
> SIYALODECIAYO (Mulder™)



Pues sí, varios caminos nos llevan hasta una zona que entiendo que será entre 3-3,5 (canales, fibos, objetivos de 2 dobles techos a distintos niveles, suavización de media 200 futura, soporte histórico, incluso los expertos en elliot verán ese objetivo , futuro suelo en indicador ADX, etc). Creo que estamos siendo algunos demasiado altruistas con el prójimo..:rolleye:


----------



## Caos (3 Dic 2011)

Del Martes:



Caos dijo:


> Posiciones cortas abiertas por aquí (o bueno, largas en otros activos con correlación negativa), pero igual las cerramos en el intradía, dependiendo de como evolucione la cosa. Hasta el 1214 en el ES hay juego, pero de momento no ha podido superar ni los 1204, lo que puede que signifique que tengamos bajadas de nuevo.
> 
> Si se acaban las subidas y no supera los 1214, lo más probable es que rompamos los 1148 y nos vayamos a los mínimos de Octubre (no sé si llegaríamos, los superaríamos o qué), para luego a final de año probablemente recuperar un poco, aunque ya lo veo ajustado. Romper los 1148 e irse hacia 1076 sería peligroso. *Si consigue sostenerse por encima de ese nivel puede que veamos otra subidita hacia los 1255 e incluso volver a probar la MM200 ("brutal rally alcista" navideño).* Pero ahora mismo, yo no me la jugaría con posiciones muy grandes por esa tesis, *si hoy cerramos por encima de 1200* (los futuros, el ES), *y mañana en la sesión europea va bien* (puede que ya haya acabado este interludio de recuperación), *todavía hay alguna posibilidad.*



Al final fue el escenario de baja probabilidad pero ha seguido el escenario al guión. Entre ayer y hoy haciendo scalping hemos ganado lo que dejamos de ganar con la rampa del Miércoles y algo más de margen para volver a tomar algo de riesgo. Posiciones cortas abiertas de nuevo (más tras la confirmación del rally en los treasuries y el mercado de crédito), muy buenas entradas en el SP (ya ampliamente en verde y con margen de error) tras algo de pelea y madrugar, en oro y algo más peleón el crudo (con algo más de riesgo, aunque al menos gran parte del riesgo estructural y fundamental ya está descontado tras Octubre-Noviembre). Riesgo de noticias queda poco ya, esta semana que viene y la siguiente se decidirá definitivamente probablemente la dirección del mercado para los siguientes meses, tampoco es mala idea quedarse fuera viendo el espectáculo y esperando algo más seguro para entrar.

---

A más largo plazo, y ya no por la bolsa, sino por la situación en general: 2012 y 2013 "prometen", veo cisnes negros por todas partes. Cuidado con la inestabilidad política y macro, algo que mucha gente pasa por alto pero en Europa es muy probable que se líe parda, ya asoma por el retrovisor algo que se no hace ni un año era impensable pero ya avisamos algunos en este foro: French Presidential Election: Coup De Grâce For The Euro?

El riesgo de desaparición del euro ya no es cero y es un escenario plausible, pero a la vez esto mismos e utilizará como arma para dar miedo y hacer lo que sea. Me temo que vamos a ver el circo de 2008 magnificado varias veces en los tiempos que vienen. (Y no, las cosas no están ni remotamente todo lo mal que se pueden poner para ver algunas cosas _"impensables"_.)

Saludos y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2011)

Continuo con la serie de alemanas
*BAYER*




Triple techo. Ya ha empezado a corregir, me parece que la visita al 50% de la subida es _mandatory_. EL objetivo del triple techo me parece algo exagerado a corto. Pero bueno, ahí está. Si rompe la directriz ojete-calor (Pollastre ™)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Continuo con la serie de alemanas
> *BAYER*
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen análisis. recojo el guante (mejor dicho, el gráfico).


----------



## Docma (3 Dic 2011)

Como va el rally prenavideño ? 

Tener cuidao los que andais en el gremio de Carlos Sainz, que este rally viene con sorpresas no esperadas....... 

Por lo que comentan los de Bolsamanía, debería haber montado un banco y haberme dejao de tonterías, a estas alturas viviría como un marqués.......

Os pongo un par de fragmentos del artículo :


"_Tal es la gravedad de la situación, que los bancos centrales de medio mundo, entre ellos por supuesto el BCE y la Reserva Federal (Fed) han tenido que sacar esta semana su artillería pesada en forma de una “barra libre de liquidez” para, según se especula en el mercado, evitar la quiebra de un gran banco europeo. Pero todas las voces coinciden en que esta extraordinaria acción conjunta es un simple parche que no cura la herida._"


"_Y un último apunte. Poco importa ya si esta brutal crisis ha sido un resbalón del capitalismo o una maniobra orquestada desde los poderes económicos en la sombra (véanse bancos de inversión, hedge funds o sucedáneos), lo que hacen falta son soluciones. *Eso sí, no por ello duele menos saber, de boca de la Comisión Europea, que la banca del Viejo Continente ha recibido ayudas públicas por 1,6 billones de euros entre 2008 y 2010, lo que equivale casi al PIB de toda Italia.*_"


Lo dicho, yo de mayor, quiero ser banquero ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Dic 2011)

La semana proxima sera roja, porque rojo es el color de papa noel, y estamos en navidad, solo por eso.

El euro se rompera? si lo golpean con un martillo quizas, o si se lo tiramos a dos catalanes capaces son de romperlo por la mitad. Los cortos abiertos del daxie los tengo un profit del 5250, mas o menos, :XX: :XX: Y el sl en 6165.

Ademas esta semana viene un tal señor Timothy Geithner, para hablar con el presidente electo del pais que tiene el mas mejor indice del mundo, se nota que tienen miedo.


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Del Martes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es, hay motivos que pueden generar curvas ... y salidas en recto.
No nos dejemos llevar solamente por los titulares de noticias. Merkel se va a terminar saliendo con la suya (la duda es si en todo, en casi todo o en parte). Por mucha integración fiscal que haya, por mucho tesoro único, por muchas sanciones automáticas .... que pueden lanzar a la luz los eurobonos o algo similar .... solamente se evita el colapso mañana mismo ... pero se siguen en la UVI y con el paciente respirando entre alfileres. EL PROBLEMA sigue siendo el mismo, hay muchos paises que no van a pagar su deuda porque es impagable simplemente. Los ajustes fiscales persiguen una vuelta a la realidad (somos pobres ... y como tales debemos vivir) ... y van a generar una recesión enorme con lo que todo volverá a ser más impagable. Y esas deudas se incrementarán porque cada vez nos endeudaremos más vía a que hay mercado para ello si finalmente hay eurobonos .... Esto es como quitar la resaca con una aspirina ... volver a tajarse ... y otra aspirina ... al final cirrosis.

En definitiva, es genial porque seguirá la volatilidad y seguirán funcionando los scalps.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Así es, hay motivos que pueden generar curvas ... y salidas en recto.
> No nos dejemos llevar solamente por los titulares de noticias. Merkel se va a terminar saliendo con la suya (la duda es si en todo, en casi todo o en parte). Por mucha integración fiscal que haya, por mucho tesoro único, por muchas sanciones automáticas .... que pueden lanzar a la luz los eurobonos o algo similar .... solamente se evita el colapso mañana mismo ... pero se siguen en la UVI y con el paciente respirando entre alfileres. EL PROBLEMA sigue siendo el mismo, hay muchos paises que no van a pagar su deuda porque es impagable simplemente. Los ajustes fiscales persiguen una vuelta a la realidad (somos pobres ... y como tales debemos vivir) ... y van a generar una recesión enorme con lo que todo volverá a ser más impagable. Y esas deudas se incrementarán porque cada vez nos endeudaremos más vía a que hay mercado para ello si finalmente hay eurobonos .... Esto es como quitar la resaca con una aspirina ... volver a tajarse ... y otra aspirina ... al final cirrosis.
> 
> En definitiva, es genial porque seguirá la volatilidad y seguirán funcionando los scalps.



Por lo menos espera a que me baje del autobus del SAN para la JGA


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Aún estamos con las noticias (que son las bolsas las que crean las noticias, no al revés)...es decir, la semana donde la UE solicita ayuda urgente al FMI, donde se rebaja la calificación crediticia de la banca europea, muchos de ellos a grado especulativo o bono basura, donde se anuncia la bancarrota de la mayor aerolíneas del planeta, donde una buena parte de las comunidades anuncian un desfase insoportable en su deficit público (varias con el 8%) y sin embargo, tal como comentamos el martes, la bolsas siguen con su gráfico, con su trazado en el precio por AT o por lo que sea pero que se puede interpretar con el AT. Las noticias se descuentan con antelación por las manos fuertes en el precio de los valores (o es que en American Airlines y todo su entorno de inversión, se enteraron esta semana que no podían atender sus compromisos de pagos?). Pues en 2012 escucharemos y leeremos frases como el colapso financiero europeo, el fin del capitalismo, el fin de Europa, la regeneración del sistema etc..y continuación voy a analizar algún valor ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Eur/dólar. El domingo dijimos que no iba a romper los 1,31, que lo estaba haciendo tan claro y de pizarra, que tontearía y está tonteando, aunque la vela del viernes no es de mucho agrado. Hay que estar atentos a ver los 1,31, pq nos vamos entonces : 1,425 - 0,18 (rango de la estructura amplia) = 1,245..como dijo alguno, al loro con los 1,31, creo en mi humilde opinión que romperlos dan posibilidad de pasta (aunque haya un pull engañabobos que no los suele haber en las estructuras, sí en canales, dobles suelos-techos etc).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Gas Natural,
este valor los lleva bien puestos. En Julio fue de los pocos que hizo 2 estructuras bajistas en vez de 3. Después realizó 2 alcistas y le dió tiempo a realizar una pequeña dilatación, y ahora, mientras que el resto de los grandes (blue chips etc) han realizado 2 bajistas, pues éste no, una y punto. El inconveniente que le veo es donde se nos ha parado (61,8 de la bajista de este último tramo) y que esta muy acumulado, pero sigue en buena forma. En función del ajuste próximo, es un buen valor para apostar a 1 mes (hasta el dividendo del 09/01/2012).


----------



## Artik (3 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta como el TRI funciona a la perfección?
> ¿Esta descontando la implosión del SAN?
> SIYALODECIAYO (Mulder™)



Hola Guybrush,
gracias por tus gráficos tengo solo una pregunta ¿que es el TRI?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gas Natural,
> este valor los lleva bien puestos. En Julio fue de los pocos que hizo 2 estructuras bajistas en vez de 3. Después realizó 2 alcistas y le dió tiempo a realizar una pequeña dilatación, y ahora, mientras que el resto de los grandes (blue chips etc) han realizado 2 bajistas, pues éste no, una y punto. El inconveniente que le veo es donde se nos ha parado (61,8 de la bajista de este último tramo) y que esta muy acumulado, pero sigue en buena forma. En función del ajuste próximo, es un buen valor para apostar a 1 mes (hasta el dividendo del 09/01/2012).



*COLUMPIADA MIA!!!*
No tenía el desplazamiento de todo el gráfico, perdón por la gambada..pero se sacan conclusiones. Al volver a ver el gráfico pq no había realizado una 2ª bajista, me he percatado que no había desplazado el gráfico al último día, y sí, también hace como el resto otra 2ª bajista (pero mira, lo que decía en el otro post sobre mis temores, pues se ha cumplido a la perfección y os juro que no lo he realizado de forma intencionada, hizó otra 2ª estructura después de los 12,43 y distribuyó). Ahora ha vuelto a acumular haciendo en principio algo que no sabré hasta ver a donde corrige (puede ser un canal, o un doble suelo-techo, a ver) y se ha parado justo en el 50% del fibo de la bajista más amplia...pues eso, volverá a distribuir, Sigo pensando que tendrá buen comportamiento de aquí a 1 mes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Qué decíamos hace un par de meses del dividendo de telefónica (y salió Alierta, su director financiero hace 2 semanas etc desmintiendo el rumor que existía)? aquí está escrito la zona 1,2-1,4 € de dividendo y gracias...pues leer esta noticia (y aborrezco leer noticias, salvo a posteriori de los hechos, pero ésta tiene cierto interés)
Goldman Sachs y Telefnica se divorcian en un mal momento - A Corazn Abierto - Cotizalia.com
(por cierto, joder, es que hasta en los 14,6 como máximo objetivo parece que hemos hilado cerca)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Hola Guybrush,
> gracias por tus gráficos tengo solo una pregunta ¿que es el TRI?



Es el archifamoso *T*win *R*elative *I*ndex ideado por el que le escribe.

Representa el precio del SAN entre precio del BBVA. Empecé a representarlo viendo que muchos se quejaban que uno de los gemelos (Twin soy muy ingenioso, lo sé) subiera más que el otro o viceversa. 

Pero vamos, es un índice más que nada para tocar las pelotas. Soy firme defensor de que la quiebra del SAN, como la de Telecinco, es tan de justicia moral como la de una colecta para la compra de un coche nuevo para el Sr. Bertok.

Por lo demás, ni caso me hagan, que vengo finico de cervejas.....


----------



## Caos (3 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Aún estamos con las noticias (que son las bolsas las que crean las noticias, no al revés)...es decir, la semana donde la UE solicita ayuda urgente al FMI, donde se rebaja la calificación crediticia de la banca europea, muchos de ellos a grado especulativo o bono basura, donde se anuncia la bancarrota de la mayor aerolíneas del planeta, donde una buena parte de las comunidades anuncian un desfase insoportable en su deficit público (varias con el 8%) y sin embargo, tal como comentamos el martes, la bolsas siguen con su gráfico, con su trazado en el precio por AT o por lo que sea pero que se puede interpretar con el AT. Las noticias se descuentan con antelación por las manos fuertes en el precio de los valores (o es que en American Airlines y todo su entorno de inversión, se enteraron esta semana que no podían atender sus compromisos de pagos?). Pues en 2012 escucharemos y leeremos frases como el colapso financiero europeo, el fin del capitalismo, el fin de Europa, la regeneración del sistema etc..y continuación voy a analizar algún valor ienso:



Sin acritud pero esto es una simplicidad en mi opinión, y no niego que los precios sigan pautas, pero cómo y cuándo las siguen y hasta donde depende de muchos factores (y es prácticamente imposible averiguar hasta donde). Y por malas que fuesen esas noticias las medidas de liquidez suponen un salvamento indirecto a la banca que estaba más al borde del colapso y la quiebra que otra cosa, y eso es algo que pesa mucho obviamente (aunque tampoco es la panacea y no va a hacer que los resultados futuros de las empresas sean mejores per se).

- Causalidad y casualidad no es lo mismo. Por cada ejemplo hay un contra-ejemplo, un giro 'inesperado' o un escenario que no resultó suceder. Esto no es una ciencia, no le demos un falso halo predictivo del que se carece.
- Las "manos fuertes" e "insiders" no es lo mismo, y la mayoría de las veces, y más en los mercados actuales que disponen de una liquidez "interminable", se puede comprar o vender sin afectar al precio demasiado, más con la tecnología actual. En el precio se reflejan las ideas (y emociones) de todos los actores del mercado, que muchas veces son encontrados (sino el mercado sólo tendría una dirección y nadie compraría o vendería). 
- Muchas noticias se descuentan y otras no porque hay un concepto que mucha gente parece desconocer y se llama incertidumbre. Es decir, ante la incertidumbre se plantean escenarios y eso se refleja en el precio, de un modo, cuando la incertidumbre desaparece y se confirma el precio cambia. Es decir, el precio refleja la información disponible distorsionada por el entorno y las circunstancias de cada actor y del mercado en si mismo (que a su vez ejerce una reflexividad en los propios actores cambiando su postura, como un bucle que se retroalimenta).
- El mercado bursátil, incluso incluyendo los de más peso, es sólo una fracción del mercado global (nos puede la miopía a veces), y entre mercados hay influencias. Hay muchos mercados que en ocasiones no obedecen a ningún parámetro 'técnico', por ejemplo que la prima aumente en 300pb en dos meses, y en cuestión de días se dispare por encima de 1000pb, esos movimientos tan violentos se deben precisamente a que "no había nada descontado" (o el sentimiento generalizado era el contrario), de nuevo la aparición de información desconocida o que se hace más visible, y el juicio de cada actor (o falta de) sobre esa información hace que se mueva el precio.


----------



## ponzi (3 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Aún estamos con las noticias (que son las bolsas las que crean las noticias, no al revés)...es decir, la semana donde la UE solicita ayuda urgente al FMI, donde se rebaja la calificación crediticia de la banca europea, muchos de ellos a grado especulativo o bono basura, donde se anuncia la bancarrota de la mayor aerolíneas del planeta, donde una buena parte de las comunidades anuncian un desfase insoportable en su deficit público (varias con el 8%) y sin embargo, tal como comentamos el martes, la bolsas siguen con su gráfico, con su trazado en el precio por AT o por lo que sea pero que se puede interpretar con el AT. Las noticias se descuentan con antelación por las manos fuertes en el precio de los valores (o es que en American Airlines y todo su entorno de inversión, se enteraron esta semana que no podían atender sus compromisos de pagos?). Pues en 2012 escucharemos y leeremos frases como el colapso financiero europeo, el fin del capitalismo, el fin de Europa, la regeneración del sistema etc..y continuación voy a analizar algún valor ienso:



Yo no estoy de acuerdo, te olvidas de un pequeño detalle el mercado es imperfecto (maniaco especulador- depresivo temedor). Y muchos de los que contribuyen a que el chiringuito siga como esta son accionistas relevantes que ganan un autentico dineral alquilando sus acciones para cortos. Todas las compañias tienen un valor real. El AT si eres un experto como Claca sirve para ver que esta pasando realmente dentro de un valor e interpretar que estan haciendo los leones antes de que pase, algo que tiene un valor incalculable para no llevarte sustos.Te aseguro que en un valor pocas veces se descuenta realmente lo que vale...que explicación me das a las burradas cometidas por el mercado con Terra, Metrovacesa, Astroc, colonial y la lista es interminable. Que valor tenía Terra a 200??


----------



## ponzi (3 Dic 2011)

¿Sr Calopez puede cambiarme el nick?:

Inversor maníaco especulador-depresivo temedor


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo, te olvidas de un pequeño detalle el mercado es imperfecto (maniaco especulador- depresivo temedor). Y muchos de los que contribuyen a que el chiringuito siga como esta son accionistas relevantes que ganan un autentico dineral alquilando sus acciones para cortos. Todas las compañias tienen un valor real. El AT si eres un experto como Claca sirve para ver que esta pasando realmente dentro de un valor e interpretar que estan haciendo los leones antes de que pase, algo que tiene un valor incalculable para no llevarte sustos.Te aseguro que en un valor pocas veces se descuenta realmente lo que vale...que explicación me das a las burradas cometidas por el mercado con Terra, Metrovacesa, Astroc, colonial y la lista es interminable. Que valor tenía Terra a 200??



Esos valores subieron antes de los máximos de sus burbujas respectivas (antes de los precios máximos de la vivienda por ejemplo) y fíjate que megacaída la tuvieron hace 3-4-5 años, es decir,antes del derrumbe de los precios inmobiliarios (que aún sigue produciéndose), de hecho Bañuelos intentaba mantener la acción con compras masivas, pero el mercado descontaba lo contrario.
La noticia la publica un medio que antes ha pasado por una agencia o por un comunicado interno de la empresa y ese comunicado empresarial ha sido previo a una comunicación interna de los accionistas mayoritarios, y por el camino se enteran inversores, trabajadores etc. Tú lees la noticia de elconomista, de cotizalia o en cincodias escrita por un becario que la lee en la agencia EFE o en el medio que sea, aquello y le dicen que ponga eso para justificar lo que hacen la bolsa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Sin acritud pero esto es una simplicidad en mi opinión, y no niego que los precios sigan pautas, pero cómo y cuándo las siguen y hasta donde depende de muchos factores (y es prácticamente imposible averiguar hasta donde). Y por malas que fuesen esas noticias las medidas de liquidez suponen un salvamento indirecto a la banca que estaba más al borde del colapso y la quiebra que otra cosa, y eso es algo que pesa mucho obviamente (aunque tampoco es la panacea y no va a hacer que los resultados futuros de las empresas sean mejores per se).
> 
> - Causalidad y casualidad no es lo mismo. Por cada ejemplo hay un contra-ejemplo, un giro 'inesperado' o un escenario que no resultó suceder. Esto no es una ciencia, no le demos un falso halo predictivo del que se carece.
> - Las "manos fuertes" e "insiders" no es lo mismo, y la mayoría de las veces, y más en los mercados actuales que disponen de una liquidez "interminable", se puede comprar o vender sin afectar al precio demasiado, más con la tecnología actual. En el precio se reflejan las ideas (y emociones) de todos los actores del mercado, que muchas veces son encontrados (sino el mercado sólo tendría una dirección y nadie compraría o vendería).
> ...



Fukushima, pasa el fin de semana, parece que es el fin del mundo, y la bolsa ese lunes por la mañana abrió subiendo durante unas cuantas horas.
Mira si el septiembre del 11-S ha sido de los peores o de los buenos en la historia. Una de las caídas más importantes en la bolsa se produce después del estreno de Tiburón (no había noticia más importante en el mundo en portadas de los medio escritos). Gana Rajoy y un payaso llamado Juan Iranzo dice que la bolsa subiría al día siguiente un 2% (gambada televisiva de los últimos años), además lo dijo como muy seguro, pero el AT decía lo contrario..y eso ocurrió.
Mira lo que ocurrió esta semana, ya verás las noticias previas al día de mayor caída, a ver si encuentras correlación alguna.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Vosotros pensáis que os enteráis de las noticias de una empresa a la vez que las manos fuertes? . Un ejemplo: imaginemos que se ha decidido ya la separación de las 2 Europas (la competente y la incompetente) por presiones de poderosos bancos internacionales etc sobre ciertos políticos en Europa (al fin y al cabo, quién compra la deuda pública, quién financia obras, campañas, quién adelanta pagos etc??), quién cree que se ha enterado si así fuese igual que una mano fuerte? quién crea el mercado: el león o la gacela?


----------



## Caos (3 Dic 2011)

¿Y qué demuestra eso? Causalidad y casualidad no es lo mismo, lo repito. Y ejemplos contrarios cuantos hay, ¿millones? Noticias que han impulsado el precio, y recientemente está lleno de ejemplos, en valores concretos ya ni te cuento. Es decir si me quiero montar un caso demostrando lo contrario es muy fácil, aunque en realidad ninguna de las dos cosas se puede demostrar de manera concluyente (si se entiende el problema de la incertidumbre y de los actores con capacidad volitiva se entiende el por qué). 

No entiendo el ejemplo de Tiburón, nadie ha dicho que hagan falta noticias para que la bolsa suba o baje. Y respecto a lo del día de más caída de la semana, lo mismo; no es eso lo que se dice.

Los seres humanos tenemos una tendencia a buscar patrones predictivos que nos den certidumbre y tratarlo como algo cierto, de ahí a qué verdad hay un trecho.

P.D: IBEX35 día 10/11/2001 7678 día 29/11/2001 6498 gap entre día 10 y 12 +300 ptos; para los estándares actuales no es mucho pero tampoco está mal. La bolsa ya estaba en caída eso sí. El mercado americano estaba cerrado pero en los días siguientes a la apertura cayó de 1092 a 965 el SP500.

El NIKKEI cayó 2000 puntos los días siguientes a lo de Fukushima.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¿Y qué demuestra eso? Causalidad y casualidad no es lo mismo, lo repito. Y ejemplos contrarios cuantos hay, ¿millones? Noticias que han impulsado el precio, y recientemente está lleno de ejemplos, en valores concretos ya ni te cuento. Es decir si me quiero montar un caso demostrando lo contrario es muy fácil.
> 
> No entiendo el ejemplo de Tiburón, nadie ha dicho que hagan falta noticias para que la bolsa suba o baje. Y respecto a lo del día de más caída de la semana, lo mismo.
> 
> ...



el ejemplo de Tiburón es que la noticia no decía nada (es como si cae la bolsa pq Madonna saca un disco), que la noticia no existe, que quién hace trading de alta frecuencia (ahora son máquinas) no leen noticias, que si estás haciendo scalping o swing trading te estás fijando en la vela y su AT de formación y gracias, no abriendo el invertia de turno, que el viernes salió un dato de paro cojonudo en Usa y la bolsa terminó plana. 
En todo caso, no quiero llevar razón, cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera y todas las opiniones son válidas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¿Y qué demuestra eso? Causalidad y casualidad no es lo mismo, lo repito. Y ejemplos contrarios cuantos hay, ¿millones? Noticias que han impulsado el precio, y recientemente está lleno de ejemplos, en valores concretos ya ni te cuento. Es decir si me quiero montar un caso demostrando lo contrario es muy fácil, aunque en realidad ninguna de las dos cosas se puede demostrar de manera concluyente (si se entiende el problema de la incertidumbre y de los actores con capacidad volitiva se entiende el por qué).
> 
> No entiendo el ejemplo de Tiburón, nadie ha dicho que hagan falta noticias para que la bolsa suba o baje. Y respecto a lo del día de más caída de la semana, lo mismo; no es eso lo que se dice.
> 
> ...



Mira lo que hizo inmediatamente despúes del terremoto, no días después. Mira cuando le quitaron la triple A a Usa lo que hicieron las bolsas ese lunes por la mañana, no después de alcanzar objetivos técnicos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Leed esto por favor:
Trading de alta frecuencia. Las maquinas que controlan la economía. ~ El Rincón Del Especulador
Estamos hablando de creadores de mercado, de lo que es la vela en su pura esencia (ahora preguntaros si están pendientes de invertia o del financial times estos "programitas")


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Leed esto por favor:
> Trading de alta frecuencia. Las maquinas que controlan la economía. ~ El Rincón Del Especulador
> Estamos hablando de creadores de mercado, de lo que es la vela en su pura esencia (ahora preguntaros si están pendientes de invertia o del financial times estos "programitas")



parece que esa página vuelve loco a mi antivirus...:S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Leed esto por favor:
> Trading de alta frecuencia. Las maquinas que controlan la economía. ~ El Rincón Del Especulador
> Estamos hablando de creadores de mercado, de lo que es la vela en su pura esencia (ahora preguntaros si están pendientes de invertia o del financial times estos "programitas")



Titulo algo tendencioso, me lo he leido y la verdad que nada tiene que ver el artículo con su título. Además, segun tengo entendido, y creo que fue el sr. Mulder quien lo expuso, que un porcentaje bastante alto de los sistemas hft son usados para cerrar huecos de precios o algo asi. No recuerdo bien


----------



## Caos (3 Dic 2011)

- Sobre las místicas manos fuertes, díselo a Jon Corzine y su información privilegiada. Con un caso tan reciente, que todavía andemos con estas...
- Sobre el HFT, lo único que hace es aprovechar el spread de compra-venta, por supuesto esto ni mucho menos sigue los patrones del AT trabaja a un nivel de precios y tiempo que no tiene nada que ver con eso. Y es ruido, es irrelevante.
- Sobre "leer las noticias", mira por donde, SÍ hay algoritmos que leen noticias, aunque están supervisados, y hacen trading a partir de las noticias, y sí, los creadores de mercado los usan (hay fondos especializados en eso también, teóricamente, otra cosa es que les salga bien).
- Sobre los "creadores de mercado" y los algoritmos, esto ya lo explique una vez, una cosa es la ejecución de ordenes, ocultación, etc. otra cosa el HFT puro-y-duro, trading cuantitativo etc. nada de eso mueve el mercado, sólo aprovecha los movimientos ejercidos por otros agentes que son los que mueven realmente el precio. Es ruido todo eso, eso no hace que los precios se muevan 300 ptos o que se dispare la prima o lo que sea (como mucho a veces incrementa la volatilidad, pudiendo llegar a producir 'flash crashes' incluso).

Y muchas mesas de trading de los creadores se tienen que comer pérdidas con lo supuestamente listos que son muchas veces. La realidad siempre es más compleja. Aún así reitero, nadie ha dicho que hagan falta noticias para mover el precio, pero que pueden afectar a la evolución del precio es prácticamente indiscutible.

P.D: Y si hay opiniones más o menos válidas, aunque esta no lo podamos certificar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2011)

Tiburón se estreno un viernes 20 de Junio de 1975....podéis poner que ocurrió en las bolsas por favor.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Titulo algo tendencioso, me lo he leido y la verdad que nada tiene que ver el artículo con su título. Además, segun tengo entendido, y creo que fue el sr. Mulder quien lo expuso, que un porcentaje bastante alto de los sistemas hft son usados para cerrar huecos de precios o algo asi. No recuerdo bien



Más bien será lo contrario, los gaps mañaneros o de cierres de mercado y sus vueltas, los hacen manos intermedias (puedes leer por ahí como funciona el mercado, quién construye las velas de la mayor parte del intradiario,quién mueve 3 billones de dólares en forex diarios?.
Mira, que cada uno piense lo que piense. Hace 60-80 años, pues sí, la noticia, el rumor del boca hacia que se formasen burbujas en todos los valores (ahora, unicamente en la mierda, los llamados chicharros del continuo que los puede mover unos cuantos acaudalados simplemente.No veo burbujas ni en los blue chips, ni en índices, ni en cruces ni en nada). Y en el futuro, hasta el AT no valdrá, o valdrá el de los nuevos patrones de los matemáticos, ingenieros que digan como se debe mover el mercado (hace 20 años, por ejemplo, las bandas de bollinger eran superefectivas, según se superaba la media móvil de 20 períodos, nos ibamos a un lado u otro de la banda, ahora no sirven para nada practicamente, bueno, sí, cuando se desfasa el precio de una banda, por lo general tiende a entrar, pero ni está clara la dirección). Lo dicho, que cada uno crea lo que quiera.


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Esos valores subieron antes de los máximos de sus burbujas respectivas (antes de los precios máximos de la vivienda por ejemplo) y fíjate que megacaída la tuvieron hace 3-4-5 años, es decir,antes del derrumbe de los precios inmobiliarios (que aún sigue produciéndose), de hecho Bañuelos intentaba mantener la acción con compras masivas, pero el mercado descontaba lo contrario.
> La noticia la publica un medio que antes ha pasado por una agencia o por un comunicado interno de la empresa y ese comunicado empresarial ha sido previo a una comunicación interna de los accionistas mayoritarios, y por el camino se enteran inversores, trabajadores etc. Tú lees la noticia de elconomista, de cotizalia o en cincodias escrita por un becario que la lee en la agencia EFE o en el medio que sea, aquello y le dicen que ponga eso para justificar lo que hacen la bolsa.



Esas empresas todas tenian un precio. El mercado a largo plazo corrige los excesos tanto al alza como a la baja.Que logica tiene ver tetra a 200? la gente se metia en colonial, astroc o terra solo porque subian, muchos no se pararon a pensar si esa empresa ganaba dinero.Y ojo yo he cometido el mismo error, estoy en san y aunque sus libros dicen que vale 8 no tengo ni idea de verdad cuanto vale.Te quedarias asustado la gente que metio pasta en terra, en mi trabajo uno entro a 140 solo porque subia.A largo plazo una cosa es innegable, el tiempo no perdona.Tienes a cocacola....

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Leed esto por favor:
> Trading de alta frecuencia. Las maquinas que controlan la economía. ~ El Rincón Del Especulador
> Estamos hablando de creadores de mercado, de lo que es la vela en su pura esencia (ahora preguntaros si están pendientes de invertia o del financial times estos "programitas")



No se si te das cuenta pero me estas dando la razon. El mercado es imperfecto porque quieren que asi sea. Se gana mucho mas dinero así, que si los mercados valoranse al valor real una empresa. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## << 49 >> (4 Dic 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tiburón se estreno un viernes 20 de Junio de 1975....podéis poner que ocurrió en las bolsas por favor.



Datos de Yahoo Finance sobre S&P 500:

Fecha Cierre Dif (%)
1975-06-16	91,46	1,04
1975-06-17	90,58	-0,96
1975-06-18	90,39	-0,21
1975-06-19	92,02	1,80
1975-06-20	92,61	0,64
1975-06-23	93,62	1,09
1975-06-24	94,19	0,61
1975-06-25	94,62	0,46
1975-06-26	94,81	0,20
1975-06-27	94,81	0,00
1975-06-30	95,19	0,40

No veo nada raro (salvo que el dato del 26 y el 27 coinciden, podría ser error de Yahoo), y no me entero de la historia de Tiburón. ¿Qué es lo que se supone que demuestra esto?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Fukushima, pasa el fin de semana, parece que es el fin del mundo, y la bolsa ese lunes por la mañana abrió subiendo durante unas cuantas horas.
> Mira si el septiembre del 11-S ha sido de los peores o de los buenos en la historia. *Una de las caídas más importantes en la bolsa se produce después del estreno de Tiburón (no había noticia más importante en el mundo en portadas de los medio escritos)*. Gana Rajoy y un payaso llamado Juan Iranzo dice que la bolsa subiría al día siguiente un 2% (gambada televisiva de los últimos años), además lo dijo como muy seguro, pero el AT decía lo contrario..y eso ocurrió.
> Mira lo que ocurrió esta semana, ya verás las noticias previas al día de mayor caída, a ver si encuentras correlación alguna.




Lo preguntaba por esto de arriba.....igual se refería al IBEX :


----------



## atman (4 Dic 2011)

> According to Thomson Reuters, 88 S&P companies have issued negative earnings preannouncements for the fourth quarter, compared with 25 positive announcements, creating a ratio of 3.5, the largest since the second quarter of 2001.



Empezamos a calentar la cosa...


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!

Por mi experiencia lo que siempre descuentan las bolsas son eventos financieros, un ataque terorista tiene poco de evento financiero, un terremoto o una explosión de una central nuclear, etc. En todas las caídas por estas razones las bolsas siempre se recuperaron bastante rápido, estos eventos no cambiaron la tendencia de medio ni de largo plazo, solo lo hicieron a corto, la razón de esto es que el dinero es miedoso.

Lo que si crea tendencias de largo plazo son los eventos financieros, estos son principalmente la modificación de los tipos de interés, aunque en general es toda noticia que afecte a la inflación para bien o para mal. Si se suben tipos de interés se pone coto a la inflación y las bolsas tienden a bajar (ojo, no digo que bajen directamente, digo que tienden a bajar), una crisis es un fenómeno deflacionario, las bajadas de tipos de interés o que las cosas anden bien en economía son fenómenos inflacionarios y hacen que las bolsas tengan tendencias alcistas.

Un ejemplo, al principio de la 2a guerra mundial las bolsas subieron mucho ¿que se descontaba realmente cuando todo el mundo se estaba dando tiros y bombazos?

Esta es la razón principal por la que los bancos centrales intentan combatir burbujas imprimiendo papelitos, primero se genera inversión bursátil y luego (en teoría) toda esta inversión pasa a las empresas y acaba llegando al público en forma de empleos y consumo.

En la crisis actual el problema que tenemos es que al ser financiera los papelitos no salen de los bancos, porque estos en vez de prestar lo que hacen es pagar sus propias deudas y reducir su extenso apalancamiento, la economía no llega a recuperarse porque los bancos actúan entonces como gigantescos proxys de los bancos centrales, el dinero no llega a la economía ordinaria, a pesar de que en 2009 si llegó a la bolsa.

Si Astroc cayó mucho antes de que bajaran los pisos fue porque los inversores ya estaban descontando la burbuja inmobiliaria, de hecho ir- apuntó desde un tiempo antes que esto iba a suceder. Pero lo de Astroc fue un fenómeno aislado entre muchos otros que hicieron que todas las bolsas mundiales empezaran a caer justo ese mismo año. En USA la burbuja inmobiliaria empezó a pincharse en 2005.

En fin, no me acaban de gustar mucho los fundamentales y tampoco soy un entendido en el tema pero todo esto que cuento es fruto de mi propia experiencia, en este contexto los HFT y similares no pintan nada (en mi opinión), un algo que siga tendencias, porque un HFT no hace eso, si que podría desencadenar un flash crash, pero creo que hay mucho mito detrás de que las maquinitas pueden hacer esto o aquello.

Que casualidad que el famoso flash crash de mayo de 2010 ocurriera justo cuando al ZP lo pusieron firme y le exigieron medidas de ajuste ¿de verdad alguien se cree que eso lo provocaron unas maquinitas? aquel día se descontó la deflación española en todo el mundo.

En mi opinión las bolsas sirven principalmente para proporcionar información, no solo a los inversores, sino a todo el mundo, los grandes movimientos de largo plazo suelen predecir cosas, cualquier persona tanto si invierte en bolsa como si no, debería fijarse en ellas para conocer de primera mano cual va a ser el futuro, hay detalles significativos como que en 2009 se había bajado un 50% y de momento no se han vuelto a recuperar los niveles de 2007, conclusión ultrasencilla para cualquiera: seguimos en crisis, es increíble que prácticamente nadie se haya fijado en esto alguna vez, tanto si invierte como si no.

En fin, si me dejo algo en el tintero ya lo pondré más tarde.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2011)

Otro ejemplo son los precios del petróleo, los políticos perroflautas y los perroflautas a secas nos cuentan todo tipo de historias: que se acaba, que la energía es cara, que hay que ahorrar, cuanto más perroflauta es un político más se incide en esto.

Pues bien, la triste realidad es que el petróleo medido en oro está bastante barato, ahora mismo relativamente cerca de mínimos de los últimos dos años (hasta hace poco casi en mínimos), esto nos dice que los precios de la energía están infladísimos primero por inflación monetaria pero en segundo lugar por la impresionante carga de impuestos que se aplica a todo lo que signifique energía, sobre todo aquella que mueve los coches y camiones. Un doble timo a la ciudadanía para que los perroflautas tengan vía libre al atraco de nuestros bolsillos.

Y eso de que el petróleo se acabe lo dudo porque en mi modesta opinión eso también influiría en el precio final medido en oro, sin embargo se ha movido igual que las bolsas desde hace años.

Lo mejor de los mercados es que nos ayudan a detectar las mentiras de la política.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Un ejemplo, al principio de la 2a guerra mundial las bolsas subieron mucho ¿que se descontaba realmente cuando todo el mundo se estaba dando tiros y bombazos?
> 
> Esta es la razón principal por la que los bancos centrales intentan combatir burbujas imprimiendo papelitos, primero se genera inversión bursátil y luego (en teoría) toda esta inversión pasa a las empresas y acaba llegando al público en forma de empleos y consumo.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices (obviamente, si ocurre un terremoto o un tsunami que afecta a una zona geográfica importante, las bolsas lo notan, aunque sea muy a corto plazo, el resto de noticias creo que no).
No quiero polemizar, pero las bolsas si se producen anuncios de guerra (cuyas manos fuertes lo saben antes que los que las deciden que existan, es decir, no es Bush quién decide si tenía que haber guerra con Irak, como no es Botín el que decide una ampliación de capital, esos son tontitos representativos cercanos de forma al pueblo senil, son los Dick Cheney y compañia, procedentes del lobby energético, de las petroleras etc los que deciden donde y cuando entiendo), pero sobre lo que dices de las guerras:
Las guerras desde el punto de vista económico, son necesarias para incrementar la demanda de bienes de equipos en la economía, lo que incrementa la formación bruta de capital fijo, componente esencial de las cuentas nacionales. Una guerra (casi siempre una noticia extraordinaria para las empresas) supone una política fiscal expansiva en una economía, o lo que es lo mismo, un incremento del gasto público que puede puede producirse vía mayor inversión, vía reducción de impuestos, lo que a medio plazo, implica mayor consumo, mayores ventas, mayor empleo, mayor PIB.
Sin la guerra de Irak o Afganistán, la recesión última hubiese sido mucho mayor, como será muy necesaria para la economía una guerra con Irán independientemente del factor humano (pq entiendo que los que entramos en mercados, sabemos de antemano que somos responsables indirectos de la imposibilidad al acceso de productos como el trigo, maiz, soja, combustibles, etc a millones de personas en el mundo, o lo que es lo mismo, responsables en cierta forma de la muerte de muchas de ellas al interferir sobre el precio de esos productos). Ya lo veréis si ocurre, pero un conflicto con Irán y todos nos recuperamos de nuevo (bueno, Usa no está mal por ahora).
Las burbujas creo que no se combaten imprimiendo papelitos, imprimiendo papelitos las generas, incrementas la oferta monetaria (realizas lo que se llama una política monetaria expansiva), reduces los tipos de interés y es precisamente lo que genera las burbujas, el acceso al dinero fácil, al apalancamiento, el que se incremente la famosa m3 (como las 2 últimas). Es una aplicación de la teoría cuantitativa del dinero resumida en la ecuación de fisher M*V = P*Y, si incrementas M, por lógica (al haber más dinero en circulación) incrementas los precios de los activos (incluidos los valores en bolsa, bienes duraderos etc).
Finalmente Astroc no fue un fenómeno aislado, fíjate los mínimos o las grandes caídas de los Metrovacesa, Colonial y toda la porquería inmobiliaria cuando se produce (en Astroc y todas éstas había manos fuertes al igual que otras del mundo constructor con división inmobiliaria entonces como Ferrovial etc (un ejemplo: Ferrovial vende su división inmobiliaria a Habitat por 2.200 millones · ELPAÍS.com , es decir, diciembre de 2006, fechas en las que muchos de los que seguramente están en este foro aún pensaban que los precios de los pisos seguirían subiendo) cuyas manos fuertes (sus accionistas mayoritarios nacionales o extranjeros) les dijeron, fuera todo lo inmobiliario con antelación a lo que se está produciendo ahora.
Por lo demás ok.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2011)

Que buenas están las alemanas.
*Allianz*






Está metida en lo que parece un triángulo expansivo. Despues hizo un doble suelo con el objetivo ya cumplido. Desde mi punto de vista el BRA debería acabar en la directriz bajista (circulito naranja). Lo más probable es que se tome un descanso hasta los 72.6x para luego volver a atacar la bajista. Si sigue la peponada pues objetivos b) y luego c). De todas formas como siempre dicen los que saben, mejor no anticipar.

VAMOS NADAL!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Gráficos de Metrovacesa, Colonial (después por la tarde, sigo con los Sacyr antes de paralizar sus promociones, a dónde se fue etc). 










los máximos de la bolsa fueron a finales de 2007, es decir, que mientras estos valores bajaban en caída libre, la bolsa seguía subiendo.
Por cierto, en algunas de éstas, podías ponerte corto durante un tiempo, hasta que parecía muy evidente.. (algo similar a lo que han hecho ahora con los bancos: romper las reglas del juego, que no impedirá lo inevitable)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Una comparación Sacyr (gris claro e IBEX en negro). Sacyr era de las promotoras, la menos promotora (tenía una alta cartera de obra pública, servicios, concesiones etc) pero su división inmobiliaria hizo que pagasen los platos rotos mucho antes que el mercado, realizando una gran parte de la caída antes de que el ibex tocase máximos (y no era una promotora pura), el ibex siguió subiendo meses después al inicio del declive del grupo promotor-constructor.





El resto : Astroc, Colonial, Metrovacesa, Parquesol,etc etc se comportaron igual (de pena vamos)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2011)

*INFINEON*







Como en plan osezno me hallo, me inclino a pensar que la opción a) es la más probable, esto es, que la directriz bajista frene al precio y lo mande al entorno de los 5,8x. Si sigue pepón, pues objetivos primero b) y luego c)

Del Burro cabrón! ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

A otra cosa: Mi visión del IBex a medio, corto y muy corto plazo:





A ver cuando comienza el retorno, hemos parado en un fibo importante (con gracia, mucha gracia nos iriamos algo más arriba) pero en breve deberíamos de ir camino de activar la 3ª bajista de largo plazo. A ver como lo hace el eur/$ proximamente.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No quiero polemizar, pero las bolsas si se producen anuncios de guerra (cuyas manos fuertes lo saben antes que los que las deciden que existan, es decir, no es Bush quién decide si tenía que haber guerra con Irak, como no es Botín el que decide una ampliación de capital, esos son tontitos representativos cercanos de forma al pueblo senil, son los Dick Cheney y compañia, procedentes del lobby energético, de las petroleras etc los que deciden donde y cuando entiendo), pero sobre lo que dices de las guerras:
> Las guerras desde el punto de vista económico, son necesarias para incrementar la demanda de bienes de equipos en la economía, lo que incrementa la formación bruta de capital fijo, componente esencial de las cuentas nacionales. Una guerra (casi siempre una noticia extraordinaria para las empresas) supone una política fiscal expansiva en una economía, o lo que es lo mismo, un incremento del gasto público que puede puede producirse vía mayor inversión, vía reducción de impuestos, lo que a medio plazo, implica mayor consumo, mayores ventas, mayor empleo, mayor PIB.



No estoy de acuerdo con eso Cheney estaba en la vicepresidencia USA cuando fue la guerra de Iraq en 2003. con lo cual más que lobby la acción venía directamente de un político. En mi opinión no es la política fiscal expansiva lo que hace subir las bolsas sino la inflación, una guerra con Iraq incide directamente en el precio del petróleo pero que se presente la OTAN en Yugoslavia o los cascos azules en Somalia ¿que implica? pues nada de nada, esas guerras no fueron inflacionarias, los gringos llegaron y se largaron sin más historia.

Por cierto, que bajen los impuestos siempre es bueno para las bolsas, haya guerra o paz.




> Sin la guerra de Irak o Afganistán, la recesión última hubiese sido mucho mayor, como será muy necesaria para la economía una guerra con Irán independientemente del factor humano (pq entiendo que los que entramos en mercados, sabemos de antemano que somos responsables indirectos de la imposibilidad al acceso de productos como el trigo, maiz, soja, combustibles, etc a millones de personas en el mundo, o lo que es lo mismo, responsables en cierta forma de la muerte de muchas de ellas al interferir sobre el precio de esos productos). Ya lo veréis si ocurre, pero un conflicto con Irán y todos nos recuperamos de nuevo (bueno, Usa no está mal por ahora).



No entiendo nada, esas guerras se produjeron durante 2003 y 2004 más o menos, esos años fueron buenos para la economía, aun no había estallado la burbuja inmobiliaria ni siquiera en USA aunque estaba gestándose, ¿que tuvieron que ver esas guerras con una crisis que ocurrió en el futuro?

Por cierto, en mi modesta opinión los responsables directos de la imposibilidad de acceso a las materias primas son aquellos que manipulan las monedas de tal forma que convierten en caros productos que antes eran accesibles. Los mercados lo único que hacen actuar en consecuencia, si con una masa monetaria X el saco de maíz vale 10, con una masa monetaria X+1 el kilo de maiz vale 11, me parece una perroflautada decir que los mercados son los responsables de ello cuando son meros indicadores (no te molestes, no te estoy llamando perroflauta, solo ataco la idea)

Y lo de que USA no está tan mal tampoco estoy de acuerdo, lo que ocurre es que de eso no se habla mucho, pero ahora mismo es el país más endeudado de la tierra en todo lo que llevamos de historia, si eso no te parece estar tan mal...USA ahora mismo no puede permitirse una guerra con Irán, no puede costearlo y menos con un techo de gasto establecido por ley.




> Las burbujas creo que no se combaten imprimiendo papelitos, imprimiendo papelitos las generas, incrementas la oferta monetaria (realizas lo que se llama una política monetaria expansiva), reduces los tipos de interés y es precisamente lo que genera las burbujas, el acceso al dinero fácil, al apalancamiento, el que se incremente la famosa m3 (como las 2 últimas). Es una aplicación de la teoría cuantitativa del dinero resumida en la ecuación de fisher M*V = P*Y, si incrementas M, por lógica (al haber más dinero en circulación) incrementas los precios de los activos (incluidos los valores en bolsa, bienes duraderos etc).



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es lo que se ha estado haciendo en todas las crisis que hemos tenido últimamente, de la burbuja punto com se salió bajando tipos, en la de ahora han hecho lo mismo (y más a lo bestia) y como los tipos ya están a cero se han sacado de la manga los quantitative easings, que no es más que otra forma de imprimir pasta. Ahora mismo han decidido pedir prestado a largo plazo para pagar las deudas a corto plazo, cosa que puede que les salga bien pero ya veremos.




> Finalmente Astroc no fue un fenómeno aislado, fíjate los mínimos o las grandes caídas de los Metrovacesa, Colonial y toda la porquería inmobiliaria cuando se produce (en Astroc y todas éstas había manos fuertes al igual que otras del mundo constructor con división inmobiliaria entonces como Ferrovial etc (un ejemplo: Ferrovial vende su división inmobiliaria a Habitat por 2.200 millones · ELPAÍS.com , es decir, diciembre de 2006, fechas en las que muchos de los que seguramente están en este foro aún pensaban que los precios de los pisos seguirían subiendo) cuyas manos fuertes (sus accionistas mayoritarios nacionales o extranjeros) les dijeron, fuera todo lo inmobiliario con antelación a lo que se está produciendo ahora.
> Por lo demás ok.



Bueno, me he expresado un poco mal con esto, es cierto que no fue un fenómeno aislado, pero mucha gente estableció la caida de Astroc como el inicio del pinchazo de la burbuja, hablo de diarios económicos serios (si es que existe alguno ).


----------



## rosonero (4 Dic 2011)

Cambiando de tema ... High Frequency Trading (HFT), o negociación de alta frecuencia.

En manos de la máquina · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con eso Cheney estaba en la
> Por cierto, que bajen los impuestos siempre es bueno para las bolsas, haya guerra o paz.
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, que no quiero ser el indomable Will Hunting.
Esas guerras son reacciones políticas a lo que se avecinaba en Usa, veníamos del crack de las punto.com, había unas tasas de crecimiento bajas y se decidió con buen criterio generar un conflicto sin mucha explicación ética, al igual que sería necesaria y lógica una guerra con Irán para reactivar parte de la economía mundial sin mayor justificación que nos pueden lanzar un misil de hiperlarguísimo alcance.. (tb en China se está enfriando la economía y vería con buenos ojos este conflicto si pilla cacho, que lo pillará..). La burbuja inmobiliaria en Usa estalló antes que la nuestra (el orden sería: Japón a mediados de los 90- Usa a mediados de la pasada década y en España, bueno en España el estallido continua (suena a película y todo).
Las materias primas son atacadas por los mercados de forma especulativa como el oro, el petróleo etc. No es un problema de las monedas, en realidad. las monedas como tal están en uno de los períodos de menor devaluación/revaluación por parte de los Tesoros y Bancos Centrales conocidas. Al euro, lo está devaluando el mercado, vía sus cruces, no el BCE y el dólar no está siendo tocado. En los 80-90 si que se producían intervenciones de los Estados en las monedas. Nosotros, somos responables indirectos aunque sea en una ínfima parte de lo que ocurre: si yo inyecto liquidez en forex y está a su vez se inyecta con apalancamiento en una "apuesta" especulativa al alza sobre un bien, ese bien al final, si las manos fuertes quieren, se hace inaccesible. No creo que haya ahora un 50% de petróleo menos en el mundo que hace 4 años o la 1/2 de oro, y sin embargo se han doblado sus máximos de entonces y lo mismo ocurre con otras materias primas. Las monedas como tal están muy poco intervenidas (afortunadamente, no vayan a hacer como ahora, que ha quedado las reglas del juego en Europa en entredicho por la prohibición de cortos..debemos ser la coña marinera del resto del mundo bursátil).
Usa puede estar endeudadísimo, también Japón (su deuda pública estuvo no hace mucho en el 220% de su PIB), igual que grandes empresas como Telefónica. Sin embargo, verás como Etiopía y otras países apenas tienen + de un 20-10-5% de deuda pública. El problema no es lo que debas, el problemas son tus recursos para devolver las deudas, Usa puede hacer frente a cualquier vencimiento de deuda simplemente con el aval de sus recursos energéticos , España no puede hacer frente con nada, como Portugal o Grecia (Alemania tiene una deuda pública mucho + alta que España, pero no se le exige un retorno alto a su financiación pq tiene una solvencia altísimas, como Japón o Usa si los comparamos con España).
Astroc la gente habló mucho pq su administrador se encargó de generar esa imagen de nuevo triunfador (E. Bañuelos no sé si salió incluso en una portada de Forbes), pero el resto se comporto igual o peor e invinto a todo el mundo a que vea los gráficos de las promotoras cotizadas.
En lo demás, de acuerdo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cambiando de tema ... High Frequency Trading (HFT), o negociación de alta frecuencia.
> 
> En manos de la máquina · ELPAÍS.com



Lo único que les pido a los automatas presentes y futuros, mejor dicho, a sus diseñadores-creadores, es que sigan utilizando los patrones del AT::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

por cierto, parece que van a echar un buen reportaje ahora en la *2* sobre este mundillo


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2011)

Vamos a ver qúe hace el euro dolar. Está justo enfrentándose a una directriz bajista bien definida en series diarias. Ahora pasa por 1,35 aprox. Un poquito más arriba está la media móvil exponencial de 50 figuras que ha actuado primero como soporte a finales de octubre y después como resistencia hasta ahora. Ahí tiene un buen desafío.
La vela del viernes es bastante guanera porque fué tocar la directriz bajista y darse un paseo a la baja, cerrando cerca de los mínimos. En serie horaria, está muy cerquita del fibo del 50% que podría/debería detenerlo.
Es bajista, mientras no supere los desafíos anteriores, sin duda ... pero estamos en la semana de las perroflautadas. Hay que estar muy atentos para incurrir en el menor riesgo posible (sinónimo de stops amplios), entrando ajustados a los indicadores que guían la serie de precios.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2011)

Ay que me LOL

Alemania, dispuesta a flexibilizar su postura para aceptar la emisión de eurobonos - elEconomista.es


----------



## vyk (4 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay que me LOL
> 
> Alemania, dispuesta a flexibilizar su postura para aceptar la emisión de eurobonos - elEconomista.es



¡Ostras Pedrín! Vaya bombazo.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2011)

nada circulen, al becario se le olvidó poner la fuente ....

La Merkel no dará su brazo a torcer. Las putas y la farlopa la seguirán pagando los golfos del sur.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver qúe hace el euro dolar. Está justo enfrentándose a una directriz bajista bien definida en series diarias. Ahora pasa por 1,35 aprox. Un poquito más arriba está la media móvil exponencial de 50 figuras que ha actuado primero como soporte a finales de octubre y después como resistencia hasta ahora. Ahí tiene un buen desafío.
> La vela del viernes es bastante guanera porque fué tocar la directriz bajista y darse un paseo a la baja, cerrando cerca de los mínimos. En serie horaria, está muy cerquita del fibo del 50% que podría/debería detenerlo.
> Es bajista, mientras no supere los desafíos anteriores, sin duda ... pero estamos en la semana de las perroflautadas. Hay que estar muy atentos para incurrir en el menor riesgo posible (sinónimo de stops amplios), entrando ajustados a los indicadores que guían la serie de precios.



no está mal el reportaje de la 2 sobre el dinero, mercadors. Janus, el cruce €/$ está en tonteando, lo veo para scalping y punto hasta que rompa los 1,31 a la baja o en caso contrario, rompa el fibo del 61,8 al alza.


----------



## Estilicón (4 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cambiando de tema ... High Frequency Trading (HFT), o negociación de alta frecuencia.
> 
> En manos de la máquina · ELPAÍS.com



Me he leído las páginas naranjas de elpais hoy sobre este tema, y la conclusión ha sido que se está empezando a preparar a la gente sobre que hay unas malvadas máquinas especuladoras que operan en cuestión de segundos y que para evitarlo y corregirlo hay que poner la tasa tobin.

Vender la burra para meter con vaselina esta tasa a los inversores.


----------



## rosonero (4 Dic 2011)

Uno de los comentarios dice:_ y sera verdad que el ibex 35 llegara a 10.000 puntos antes de final de año ._

Madre mía!!! Que nos veo recibiendo a Robotic con vítores y laureles 

¿Alguien recuerda cifra y día que dijo?


----------



## Sealand (4 Dic 2011)

No se si ya se ha dicho pero Alemania reconoce la posibilidad de nacionalizar el Commerzbank, razón aquí: Germany open to Commerzbank nationalisation - Spiegel | Reuters mañana guano y eso. Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

€/$ vaya vaya ..Otro gap al alza...como vacilan, algo lo recularán..(ese CCI no lo mantiene ni Dios, algo tiene que recular)


----------



## atman (4 Dic 2011)

Siempre es mejor ir directamente a las agencias de noticias. SOn los únicos que hace "algo" de periodismo de verdad. Los demás son simples auxiliares administrativos expertos en corta/pega a los que les da lo mismo ocho que ochenta.

Exclusive: Germany open to ESM changes if budget rules tightened | Reuters


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Uno de los comentarios dice:_ y sera verdad que el ibex 35 llegara a 10.000 puntos antes de final de año ._
> 
> Madre mía!!! Que nos veo recibiendo a Robotic con vítores y laureles
> 
> ¿Alguien recuerda cifra y día que dijo?



Creo q eran 10700 nose si el 9 de diciembre o el 14 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> €/$ vaya vaya ..Otro gap al alza...como vacilan, algo lo recularán..(ese CCI no lo mantiene ni Dios, algo tiene que recular)



de momento ya han cerrado el gap con unas velas colorás mu ricas.

Yo veo trampas por todos lados.

La sesión de este lunes promete mucho.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2011)

A los 1350 en unas semanas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

No lo pudo mantener jeje (CCI, no me extraña que este oscilador tenga foros de fanáticos).





(he quitado el fondo de mi escritorio..)
ahora que haga lo que le de la gana


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2011)

Por abreviar solo te voy a contestar a una sola cosa y con gráficos:



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Las materias primas son atacadas por los mercados de forma especulativa como el oro, el petróleo etc. No es un problema de las monedas, en realidad. las monedas como tal están en uno de los períodos de menor devaluación/revaluación por parte de los Tesoros y Bancos Centrales conocidas. Al euro, lo está devaluando el mercado, vía sus cruces, no el BCE y el dólar no está siendo tocado. En los 80-90 si que se producían intervenciones de los Estados en las monedas.















Si esto no tiene que ver con intervenciones de los bancos centrales que venga dios y lo vea.


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no está mal el reportaje de la 2 sobre el dinero, mercadors. Janus, el cruce €/$ está en tonteando, lo veo para scalping y punto hasta que rompa los 1,31 a la baja o en caso contrario, rompa el fibo del 61,8 al alza.



Gracias por avisar del reportaje me ha gustado. Sobre todo el final, como se crea una burbuja y como revienta una y otra vez. Al principio me asuste escuchando voces que clamaban a keynes.Gracias a Keynes existen megadeudas y burbujones que posteriormente son pinchados.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> €/$ vaya vaya ..Otro gap al alza...como vacilan, algo lo recularán..(ese CCI no lo mantiene ni Dios, algo tiene que recular)



Pues si, algo ha reculado, y supongo que enculado a mas de uno ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2011)

Como estan los futuros del ibex?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por avisar del reportaje me ha gustado. Sobre todo el final, como se crea una burbuja y como revienta una y otra vez. Al principio me asuste escuchando voces que clamaban a keynes.Gracias a Keynes existen megadeudas y burbujones que posteriormente son pinchados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Sí, recuerdo en la carrera que era sencillín, no había modelo matemático, mucha palabrería, muy político, fácil de estudiar vamos..(aunque me gustaban más otros)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Por abreviar solo te voy a contestar a una sola cosa y con gráficos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, inyectan masa monetaria, compran deuda, pero no intervienen en el cambio (por exigencias de los alemanes..). No es como antes, en los 90 - 80 , que en 1 año se producían varias devaluaciones o al contrario, ahora dejan sabiamente al mercado.


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sí, recuerdo en la carrera que era sencillín, no había modelo matemático, mucha palabrería, muy político, fácil de estudiar vamos..(aunque me gustaban más otros)



Mucha palabreria...musica para mus oidos...Al fin estamos de acuerdo en algo.
.. empezaba a pensar que eras un keynesiano.
Que recuerdos keynes....Estoy convencido que nunca imagino hasta que extremo llevarian sus teorias los gobiernos y bancos centrales...viva el apalancamiento y endeudamiento y que las burbujas las pague otro....
Solo por curiosidad con cual eras mas afin?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

Me gustaba los modelos no lineales de Kaldor y kalecki (veo que se cumplen casi siempre), pero la macroeconomía no me entusiasmaba (si no veo formulación o números, suelo pasar). En la especialidad de mercados, siempre he sido un fan de Benner y sus ciclos con sus relaciones entre máximos y mínimos en bolsa (obviamente por relaciones fibos..).


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2011)

cortos en EUR/USD


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en EUR/USD



fuera con 5 pipos a la saca, pa la gasofa y el tabaco.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en EUR/USD



probará la sombra bertok y sacarás algo, pero yo esperaría a romper soporte del cierre del gap o la resistencia de apertura (hasta que no vea CCI y Estocástico en el mismo sitio no me decido)


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> probará la sombra bertok y sacarás algo, pero yo esperaría a romper soporte del cierre del gap o la resistencia de apertura (hasta que no vea CCI y Estocástico en el mismo sitio no me decido)



era para scalp, unos pipoletos nada más.


----------



## atman (4 Dic 2011)

yo estoy esperando al petróleo... pensé varias veces en entrar la semana pasada pero al ir tan corto (y tan mal) en el SP... preferí no comprometerme más y mantener capacidad de reacción.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

Usanos abriendo fuerte


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Usanos abriendo fuerte



Veamos si el DAX se atreve a probar los máximos anteriores, 3 intentos sobre los 51150-90. Ahí pueden tirarse unos buenos cortos con stop.

El SP o rompe los 1240 con lo que se podría pegar un viaje hasta 1200 aprox. o se va a buscar los 1280. Esos son los dos niveles clave para algo más que scalping.

Una de las claves que pueden anticipar movimientos, es lo que haga la plata.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Usanos abriendo fuerte



Cuenta, que no tengo acceso!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuenta, que no tengo acceso!



Por encima de 1250, pero ya empiezan a sacar la lengua...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Veamos si el DAX se atreve a probar los máximos anteriores, 3 intentos sobre los 51150-90. Ahí pueden tirarse unos buenos cortos con stop.



yo el DAX veo que ha ido a cerrar el gap bajista correspondiente a los 6.138, viendo además en gráficos intradias como las velas dejan largas sombras, con salida de papel, siendo el escenario más probable ir a buscar zonas de 5.900 ( 50% del marubozu diario del 30 de noviembre o incluso con dilatación a zonas del 38,2% del último impulso alcista). Bueno, ya dije el viernes en que momento me puse corto. A ver qué ocurre!! pero un sl en 6150 no estaría mal no por si siguen anunciando gilipolleces la merkozy..ienso:


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2011)

Hamijos, me voy a la piltra.

Cuidaos porque el Zparoreincidente anda por ahí con info confidencial sobre no sé que hostias del leuro ::


----------



## The Hellion (5 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, me voy a la piltra.
> 
> Cuidaos porque el Zparoreincidente anda por ahí con info confidencial sobre no sé que hostias del leuro ::



Pues habrá que avisar a pollastre, que lo mismo no tiene módulo receptor de SMS y para cuando se quiera dar cuenta, está operando en el dax con euros inconvertibles. :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> yo el DAX veo que ha ido a cerrar el gap bajista correspondiente a los 6.138, viendo además en gráficos intradias como las velas dejan largas sombras, con salida de papel, siendo el escenario más probable ir a buscar zonas de 5.900 ( 50% del marubozu diario del 30 de noviembre o incluso con dilatación a zonas del 38,2% del último impulso alcista). Bueno, ya dije el viernes en que momento me puse corto. A ver qué ocurre!! pero un sl en 6150 no estaría mal no por si siguen anunciando gilipolleces la merkozy..ienso:



En ello parece que esta si rompe los maximos en series de minuto ....
muy interesante.


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2011)

El SP me está marcando casi casi un corto. A ver ...
Si se confirma, el DAX irá para abajo.

Edito: Se resiste a confirmar bajada pero de momento el SP en minutos no supera los máximos, algo que sí ha hecho el DAX.


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2011)

La subida del Sp viene justificada probablemente por esta noticia:

U.S. Services Probably Accelerated in Nov. - Bloomberg


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,este avatar es la orden de la hermandad de los pueblos sovietica
> otra de mis coleccionadas, je,je
> Muy hermosa medalla:rolleye:



Por cierto como usas bk, a nivel informativo y para ghkghk aunque seguramente ya lo sabreis.En bk si compras valores extranjeros puedes evitar la doble imposicion ejercida sobre los dividendos.Si lo pides te envian a casa un formulario de no residente americano, lo rellenas y lo llevas a tu sucursal y ellos se encargan de todo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto como usas bk, a nivel informativo y para ghkghk aunque seguramente ya lo sabreis.En bk si compras valores extranjeros puedes evitar la doble imposicion ejercida sobre los dividendos.Si lo pides te envian a casa un formulario de no residente americano, lo rellenas y lo llevas a tu sucursal y ellos se encargan de todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Si lo sabia, gracias de cualquier modo por recordarlo. Lo cumplimente al poco de hacerme cliente. Para quien lo busque en su web, creo recordar que se llamaba W8 Ban o algo similar.

Por otro lado, no es necesario que te lo envien a casa. Puedes simplemente descargarlo de su web e imprimirlo. En 72 horas ya estas libre de dobles imposiciones.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Dic 2011)

Todo apunta a que nos vamos un poquito más para arriba. Parece que seguimos el guión del año pasado por estas fechas... ¿o nos tendrán preparado un twist argumental de última hora? Yo creo que ni se van a molestar. Eso sí, del rebote de enero naidenai.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

SAN camino de los 6.


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

BwuhuuuhhUHUAHHAHAHA !!!


Esto... buenos días. Me pudo la emoción :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Buenos y festivos dias, aunque para algunos todos los dias son festivos.

El BRA continua, era de esperar cuando el muerto se ha ido. Esta semana sera roja en honor al SAN, :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Spoiler



8680 corto en el ibex sl 8740



8:

Ya ya todo por la patria y eso, pero es que las cosas son asi.


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos y festivos dias, aunque para algunos todos los dias son festivos.
> 
> El BRA continua, era de esperar cuando el muerto se ha ido. Esta semana sera roja en honor al SAN, :XX:



Curioso acrónimo. Esperemos que no se convierta en un Fatal Amago de Rally de Temporada. )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2011)

Esos creadores de mercado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> BwuhuuuhhUHUAHHAHAHA !!!
> 
> 
> Esto... buenos días. Me pudo la emoción :o



*JEROGLÍFICO*


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Lo único que les pido a los automatas presentes y futuros, mejor dicho, a sus diseñadores-creadores, es que sigan utilizando los patrones del AT::



Eso es tanto como pedirle al sol que no salga por las mañanas. Y te lo dice un diseñador de HFT4p (_HFT for Poors_, vamos, versión low cost :.

Un HFT basado en AT se pegaría de morros contra la versión débil de la EMH; el algo trading (en particular cuando se tienden a roundtrips cada vez más pequeños) es cuantitativo, netamente numérico. 

No hay ninguna razón, absolutamente, para que un sistema de trading algorítimico (y recordemos que el HFT es, al final del día, un caso extremo de algo trading cuando se cumple la condición de que T(rt)<< ) tenga que regirse por una serie de normas arbitrarias que esencialmente "funcionan" _entre humanos_ (muy importante este matiz) porque hacen de profecía autocumplida. 

Eso es el AT.

A una máquina, un soporte o resistencia no podría importarle menos, créeme.


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Qué stronnnnggggg me parece...

no me entero de ná...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *JEROGLÍFICO*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

Pista:

Creí que ya habia cerrado el chiringuito.....


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

El trabaja menos que el sastre de Tarzán queda claro. Lo que no me queda claro es lo primero... ¿El soporte del chiringuito?


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El trabaja menos que el sastre de Tarzán queda claro.




Caramba ... ya voy entendiendo el Ocón de Oro... qué haría yo sin los _amableh roedoreh_ de HVEI35... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

si lo prefiere que :














::


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Hombreeee este es más fácil... sólo tiene dos viñetas, más acorde a mi capacidad intelectual 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> si lo prefiere que :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pista:
> 
> Creí que ya habia cerrado el chiringuito.....



Ha cerrado el chiringuito. Trabaja menos que el sastre de Trazán.

Lo del sastre me ha costado pillarlo porque no me había fijado en la cara


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> si lo prefiere que :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Va a dar trabajo que deje de dar la chapa el Robotnic...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombreeee este es más fácil... sólo tiene dos viñetas, más acorde a mi *capacidad intelectual *



Nada que usted no pueda arreglar con un par de líneas de código. Una tacita de te, media hora programando un modulo para sus NN de reconocimiento de imagen, le pone un nombre simpático de esos suyos, y a volar! ::

PS: No me negará que el jeroglífico de la moza es más agradable que el de mazinger 


:XX:

*EDITO*


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Dic 2011)

Momento intelectual 8:

Me ha recordado a este: 





:XX:


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2011)

muahahahahahahahahaha... ) ) )


Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

uh...eh.. qué.... qué pasó... ¿llegaron ya los místicos 3000 tonuelísticos? :cook:




tonuel dijo:


> muahahahahahahahahaha... ) ) )
> 
> 
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
> ...


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> uh...eh.. qué.... qué pasó... ¿llegaron ya los místicos 3000 tonuelísticos? :cook:




no... que me estoy forrando especulando con los bonos patrios... :baba:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> no... que me estoy forrando especulando con los bonos patrios... :baba:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:





maldito jodido especulad.... esto... digo.... enhorabuena, compañero ::::


----------



## largodeaqui (5 Dic 2011)

Se que a Gamesa algunos la teniais en "perspectiva negativa" jeje, pero en un acto de fe, ademas de mirando resultados y perspectivas para el año que viene, con casi todo el mercado fuera de Ejpain, decidi meterme con la accion a 3 euros, cosa que de momento no va mal, creeis que esta subida es solo por el "brutallllll rally alcista" o puede tener visos de recuperacion para Gamesa


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Esto está muy triste, a ver si vemos una caída a los 8560.

Dax a 5960, siguiente nivel tras los 6102


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Esto está muy triste, a ver si vemos una caída a los 8560.
> 
> Dax a 5960.



Nah, no sé qué pasa hoy, que no chutamos.

Ni tocamos arriba, ni tocamos abajo.

O se mueve un poco, o cierro y mañana será otro día.


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no sé qué pasa hoy, que no chutamos.
> 
> Ni tocamos arriba, ni tocamos abajo.
> 
> O se mueve un poco, o cierro y mañana será otro día.



Canal actual 6149-6102, y ahí se mantiene. Supongamos que si rompe abajo tiene recorrido. Lo mantienen a la espera de "algo"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Estamos de vacaciones, eso pasa.

Yo quiero lo que dice el señor FranR, abajo, que andamos con ganas de rojo.

Señor Pollastre que tal le fue el r8 en su viaje, aguanto todo el trayecto?


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Hombre, la verdad es que podía haberme asignado un vehículo más... no sé, mas _representativo_, quizás. 

Si al menos hubiera sido el R8 V10 del VAG....

No es muy purista, pero al menos es divertido.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones, eso pasa.
> 
> Yo quiero lo que dice el señor FranR, abajo, que andamos con ganas de rojo.
> 
> Señor Pollastre que tal le fue el r8 en su viaje, aguanto todo el trayecto?


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Toquecito, vamos a darle emoción....


El Ibex lejos aún del primer nivel de ruptura. 8606, así que si los alemanes rompen veremos unas velas interesantes:baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Tiene que cambiarle las ruedas que se las veo desgastadas.


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Con esto si se puede pasear disfrutando.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No hay ninguna razón, absolutamente, para que un sistema de trading algorítimico (y recordemos que el HFT es, al final del día, un caso extremo de algo trading cuando se cumple la condición de que T(rt)<< ) tenga que regirse por una serie de normas arbitrarias que esencialmente "funcionan" _entre humanos_ (muy importante este matiz) porque hacen de profecía autocumplida.
> 
> Eso es el AT.
> 
> A una máquina, un soporte o resistencia no podría importarle menos, créeme.



Hola, aprovecho que en el trabajo no hay mucho marrón hoy.
Es un buen debate, si el AT son normas arbitrarias que creamos de forma voluntaria o si son el producto de una deducción de como se comporta el mercado visto y visto los gráficos del pasado sin una intención anterior a la formación de los mismos.
Entiendo que las relaciones de fibonacci que aparecen (he leído por algún libro) en cerca de 30.000 fenómenos naturales (por ejemplo: formación de galaxias, comportamiento de las mareas, crecimientos de las ramas, fisuras terrestres, vuelos de aves, abejas, proporciones humanas etc etc) son causa de algo tan lógico como después del principio y la acumulación de algo, aparece la distribución de ese algo para alcanzar el equilibrio.
Entiendo que las medias móviles (exponenciales, triangulares, ponderadas, simples, etc) se comportan igual ahora, que en los gráficos de la bolsa antes de su descubrimiento. Elliot, Dow o Benner estudiaron patrones pasados, no lanzaron teorías para el autocumplimiento posterior. Igual en las formaciones chartistas, etc. Bueno, no me enrollo, que me llaman, pero me parece interesante el tema sobre si el AT son normas impuestas o es la propia empírica del mercado.
Hasta la noche.


----------



## Cruzado (5 Dic 2011)

COMMERZBANK bajando casi un 8%....

¿cuando caiga del todo (ha pasado de 6,4 euros la accion en enero a 1,38 hoy), seria buen sitio para meter algo? ¿o esta herido de muerte?


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

[editado por repetición del servidor de los ******** sigue en otro post]



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola, aprovecho que en el trabajo no hay mucho marrón hoy.
> Es un buen debate, si el AT son normas arbitrarias que creamos de forma voluntaria o si son el producto de una deducción de como se comporta el mercado visto y visto los gráficos del pasado sin una intención anterior a la formación de los mismos.
> Entiendo que las relaciones de fibonacci que aparecen (he leído por algún libro) en cerca de 30.000 fenómenos naturales (por ejemplo: formación de galaxias, comportamiento de las mareas, crecimientos de las ramas, fisuras terrestres, vuelos de aves, abejas, proporciones humanas etc etc) son causa de algo tan lógico como después del principio y la acumulación de algo, aparece la distribución de ese algo para alcanzar el equilibrio.
> Entiendo que las medias móviles (exponenciales, triangulares, ponderadas, simples, etc) se comportan igual ahora, que en los gráficos de la bolsa antes de su descubrimiento. Elliot, Dow o Benner estudiaron patrones pasados, no lanzaron teorías para el autocumplimiento posterior. Igual en las formaciones chartistas, etc. Bueno, no me enrollo, que me llaman, pero me parece interesante el tema sobre si el AT son normas impuestas o es la propia empírica del mercado.
> Hasta la noche.


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Editado....ya sabemos porque


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Observa una diferencia fundamental: todas las relaciones matemáticas que mencionas se encuentran en la naturaleza. 

El precio no lo genera la naturaleza, lo generan los humanos con sus compras y ventas. Que ellos intenten replicar las relaciones que ven en la naturaleza porque lo entendemos como "lo bello" matemáticamente hablando, pues seguramente sea así, eso es terreno ya más para psicólogos que para otras disciplinas humanas.

Pero desde luego creo que es fácil de apreciar que el precio, y sus patrones, no emergen espontáneamente de igual manera que la naturaleza se organiza de forma "espontánea" en relaciones que hemos sido capaces de descubrir.

Esa es la razón de que el AT sea simplemente una consecuencia, un convencionalismo humano, y no una causa de nada ni un orden ulterior subyacente que de repente se nos revela con todo su esplendor cuando analizamos el chart de un instrumento financiero.




Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola, aprovecho que en el trabajo no hay mucho marrón hoy.
> Es un buen debate, si el AT son normas arbitrarias que creamos de forma voluntaria o si son el producto de una deducción de como se comporta el mercado visto y visto los gráficos del pasado sin una intención anterior a la formación de los mismos.
> Entiendo que las relaciones de fibonacci que aparecen (he leído por algún libro) en cerca de 30.000 fenómenos naturales (por ejemplo: formación de galaxias, comportamiento de las mareas, crecimientos de las ramas, fisuras terrestres, vuelos de aves, abejas, proporciones humanas etc etc) son causa de algo tan lógico como después del principio y la acumulación de algo, aparece la distribución de ese algo para alcanzar el equilibrio.
> Entiendo que las medias móviles (exponenciales, triangulares, ponderadas, simples, etc) se comportan igual ahora, que en los gráficos de la bolsa antes de su descubrimiento. Elliot, Dow o Benner estudiaron patrones pasados, no lanzaron teorías para el autocumplimiento posterior. Igual en las formaciones chartistas, etc. Bueno, no me enrollo, que me llaman, pero me parece interesante el tema sobre si el AT son normas impuestas o es la propia empírica del mercado.
> Hasta la noche.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

Cruzado dijo:


> COMMERZBANK bajando casi un 8%....
> 
> ¿*cuando caiga del todo* (ha pasado de 6,4 euros la accion en enero a 1,38 hoy), seria buen sitio para meter algo? ¿o esta herido de muerte?




Me imagino que "cuando caiga del todo" será una opción fabulosa, pero me temo que el "todo" es bastante difícil de precisar...


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Es uno de los 20 bancos europeos que se irian al garete arrastrado por los PIIGS, aunque no esta mucho peor que algunos patrios.

Commerzbank

PIIGS Exposure: $67.38 billion
Market Cap: $18.45 billion
Common Equity: $14.60 billion
Exposure as % of Common Equity: 462%

Por ejemplo el Popular

PIIGS Exposure: $182.94 billion
Market Cap: $6.91 billion
Common Equity: $9.49 billion
Exposure as % of Common Equity: 1,927%


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Canal actual *6149-6102*, y ahí se mantiene. Supongamos que si rompe abajo tiene recorrido. Lo mantienen a la espera de "algo"



Recorrido de cabo a rabo, así que seguimos igual. El Ibex a lo suyo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

Respecto al debate de si el AT es profecia autocumplida o no.

En mi opinión depende mucho de la escala de tiempos. ¿pur qué? [mourinho off] Si consideramos el mercado como un sistema autoorganizado muy complejo con una dinámica determinada, podemos asumir que tiene un tiempo de respuesta ante cualquier perturbación y una inercia.

En mi opinion, los tiempos en los que trabaja el sr. Pollastre son mucho más pequeños que el tiempo de respuesta del sistema. Por eso el AT en esas escalas suele dar como resultado más mandriladas que alegrías. El AT son una serie de reglas cualitativas que intentan describir este fenómeno complejo. Si bien es cierto que con el auge de las computadoras el rango de aplicación del AT se ha visto reducido y su riesgo aumentado, no deja de ser una herramienta moderadamente útil. 

Un ejemplo de sistema complejo. Si ante una corriente de agua en régimen cuasiestacionario colocamos un objeto queremos saber como se verán modificadas las líneas de corriente, podemos o bien resolver la ecuación de Navier-Stokes mediante simulación numérica, o ir haciendo aproximaciones hasta llegar a la solución que se muestra en la figura.
editado: ¿Que método es mejor? Obsérvese que no digo más preciso. Pues depende de eso, esto es, del grado de precisión. Si nos la bufan las turbulencias, y lo que nos interesa son variaciones estacionarias de la corriente, pues resolver la ec. NS sería algo exagerado. Con una serie de aproximaciones se llegaría a una solución más que aceptable de forma analítica. fin edicion







Podriamos decir que el método de pollastre es, a la resolucion numérica de la ec de NS, lo que método los huevos del sr. Zulomán es al método aproximado de la figura. El AT se encuentra entre los dos.

Está entre mis objetivos vitales profundizar en los sistemas autoorganizados.
Palabrita del niño Jesús.



P.S. miren lo que he encontrado en un artículo:

In conclusion, a *definitive relation between SOC theory and the stock market has not been found.* Rather, we have shown that a memory process is related with periods of high activity. The memory could result from some kind of dissipation of information, similar to turbulence, or possibly a chaotic driver applied to the self-organized critical system. Of course, a combination of the two processes can also be possible. Our future work will be devoted to the study of new tests for self-organized criticality and the implementation of numerical models.


Así que de momento sistema crítico autoorganizado nada :: , quizás siga otra dinámica. Habrá que leer más...


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Observa una diferencia fundamental: todas las relaciones matemáticas que mencionas se encuentran en la naturaleza.
> 
> El precio no lo genera la naturaleza, lo generan los humanos con sus compras y ventas. Que ellos intenten replicar las relaciones que ven en la naturaleza porque lo entendemos como "lo bello" matemáticamente hablando, pues seguramente sea así, eso es terreno ya más para psicólogos que para otras disciplinas humanas.
> 
> ...



tienes razón en gran medida pero ¿de verás crees que las emociones se pueden modelar "matematicamente"?
por ejemplo, el lunes 28 cambio el mercado con respecto al lunes 21 ¿por? 
a)el precio
b)la emoción de saber que los BCs pondrían hasta el último cartucho para mantener un sistema quebrado

sinceramente las matemáticas son muy útiles para la bolsa y muchas otras cosas pero que lleguen a modelar emociones irracionales humanas va un largo trecho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tienes razón en gran medida pero ¿de verás crees que las emociones se pueden modelar "matematicamente"?
> por ejemplo, el lunes 28 cambio el mercado con respecto al lunes 21 ¿por?
> a)el precio
> b)la emoción de saber que los BCs pondrían hasta el último cartucho para mantener un sistema quebrado
> ...



No tanto sr. vmmo29. Y las irracionales más modelables todavía! 
Ejemplo, entra usted en su casa y se encuentra esto:







Ya le digo yo no lo que hace el 90% de los hombres ( y algunas mujeres tb!), que es muy fácil. Le digo lo que piensan!


Spoiler



Ottia voy a llamar a (póngase aqui al amigo que sea) pa contarle a quien me he tirao, va flipá!!



y si uno se encuentra con esto






corre.

Dígame si esto no se puede modelar.

Lo que ocurre es que cada uno de nosotros se considera único, supermolón y megagüay, cuando en realidad somos los mísmos perros con distinto collar, con los mismos miedos y los mismos anhelos salvando pequeños matices socioculturales. Y eso si se puede modelar.


----------



## Sioque (5 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está entre mis objetivos vitales profundizar en los sistemas autoorganizados.
> Palabrita del niño Jesús.



Yo estoy absolutamente abducido por las dinámicas de Sistemas Críticos Autoorganizados desde que un profesor me recomendó leer el libro 'How Nature Works', de Per Bak, el postulador de la cosa. Se lee sin esfuerzo ninguno, hágalo y no se arrepentirá.

Yo diría que el mercado es un SOC como la copa de un pino, y el que nadie haya encontrado las leyes concretas que lo regulan simplemente demuestra un vez más lo sobrevalorada que está la inteligencia humana.

Hasta el SOC más sencillo nos es casi imposible de representar exactamente por ecuaciones, solo somos capaces de predecir el comportamiento general de algunas de sus variables.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No tanto sr. vmmo29. Y las irracionales más modelables todavía!
> Ejemplo, entra usted en su casa y se encuentra esto:
> 
> 
> ...



evidentemente se pueden modelar, pero son emociones raciones uno quiere aparearse con lo esteticamente más bello, o correr ante un peligro

ponga una tia mejor, hombre






imaginesela sin ropa


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No tanto sr. vmmo29. Y las irracionales más modelables todavía!
> Ejemplo, entra usted en su casa y se encuentra esto:
> 
> 
> ...



En el reportaje de ayer en la 2, me gustó una frase de un teórico de este tema. Comentaba que en la bolsa hay 2 sensaciones: euforia y realismo, y al realismo lo identificaba con el pesimismo (salvo el exagerado que desembocaba en pánico por falta de interpretación del valor). Es decir, el valor de un empresa lo puedes calcular aproximando sus bienes desde abajo, desde lo que conoces aunque sea inferior al todo que podría tener. Una vez se producen excesos o estimaciones (no cuantificaciones) es donde aparece la euforia y una vez desconocemos (por causas emocionales) lo esencial, es donde aparece el pánico.
No sé, da para mucha filosofía el tema..ienso:ienso:


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> maldito jodido especulad.... esto... digo.... enhorabuena, compañero ::::




vaya toalla... :



Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

Sioque dijo:


> Yo estoy absolutamente abducido por las dinámicas de Sistemas Críticos Autoorganizados desde que un profesor me recomendó leer el libro 'How Nature Works', de Per Bak, el postulador de la cosa. Se lee sin esfuerzo ninguno, hágalo y no se arrepentirá.
> 
> Yo diría que el mercado es un SOC como la copa de un pino, y el que nadie haya encontrado las leyes concretas que lo regulan simplemente demuestra un vez más lo sobrevalorada que está la inteligencia humana.
> 
> Hasta el SOC más sencillo nos es casi imposible de representar exactamente por ecuaciones, solo somos capaces de predecir el comportamiento general de algunas de sus variables.



Algo de Soc's estudíe en mis años mozos. Creo que además, uno de mis primeros códigos fue la simulación de unos de estos sistemas. 

Por otro lado decir que no es que esté sobrevalorada la inteligencia humana (lo que ocurre es que en algunos casos no hay vease el espoiler.). 



Spoiler
















Si no que la naturaleza ( o el universo si se quiere) es maravillosa y nos propone nuevos retos. La complejidad conceptual de las leyes naturales resulta de que va en muchas ocasiones en sentido contrario a lo que nuestros sentidos observan, ahí está el problema. Hay un salto grande entre lo que se mide y lo que "hay".


----------



## aksarben (5 Dic 2011)

Y yo intentando entender cómo era eso de que el mercado era un System On a Chip :ouch: . Tengo que dejar de leer el hilo mientras estoy a otra cosa...


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tienes razón en gran medida pero ¿de verás crees que las emociones se pueden modelar "matematicamente"?




No... nunca jamás he dicho eso, y desde luego.... ¡no lo pienso!


Mire, esto no me gusta hacerlo demasiado, porque ya sabe que no soy amigo de los rendimientos absolutos (vulgo, _dar números_) en público. Pero sírvase, para la ocasión, echar un vistazo a éste gráfico de rendimiento neural al respecto de las últimas tres semanas:



Observe, por favor, el Miércoles 30, día de la intervención coordinada de los bancos centrales. Sin entrar en demasiados detalles y sobresimplificando, le puedo decir que un pico por debajo de cero significa "expectativas alcistas sobrepasadas".

No quiero ni decirle lo que significa "un pico MUY GRANDE por debajo de cero".

Si recuerda, fue cuando le comenté al Sr. Darwinn que esperase a entrar corto en el entorno del 604x, y luego cuando tocó inmediatamente les previne a todos acerca de abortar el corto y olvidarse (debido a razones que ni puedo ni deseo explicar aquí).

La cuestión que nos interesa, se ve claramente en el gráfico. Las dos emociones que rigen los mercados son el _fear _y el _greed _, el miedo y la codicia; no la euforia y el realismo/pesimismo, como se ha dicho anteriormente en otros posts.

Grábese esto a fuego, pues se lo digo tras varios años operando en _algo trading_: cuando el miedo y la codicia entran por la puerta, las matemáticas saltan por la ventana.

No hay modelo matemático que aproxime las emociones humanas. Yo tengo grandes problemas en los días de _emo trading_, ya lo saben. 

Si realmente hacemos dinero en este trabajo/negocio, es porque los días "emocionales" son con mucho, muy inferiores a los días "normales". 

Y hasta aquí puedo leer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> vaya toalla... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sepa ustéc que no le reporto más por que se me ha roto el boton del ratón!


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Hum...

ienso:

ienso:

Que estoy de acuerdo con _todo _lo que Ud. dice... pues no.

Pero que ha conseguido llamar Ud. mi atención (de nuevo, y ya van dos), pues sí.







Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto al debate de si el AT es profecia autocumplida o no.
> 
> En mi opinión depende mucho de la escala de tiempos. ¿pur qué? [mourinho off] Si consideramos el mercado como un sistema autoorganizado muy complejo con una dinámica determinada, podemos asumir que tiene un tiempo de respuesta ante cualquier perturbación y una inercia.
> 
> ...


----------



## faraico (5 Dic 2011)

Desde una wifi de los alpes franceses aprovecho a saludarles.

Y para decir..."Dale,pepon,dale!!"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Estoy en el ibex donde entre, que no me mueven esto o que¿?, como pago yo los gastos de las vacaciones, hagan el favor que esta la cosa mu mala. Trader algoritmico sus voi a dar io como no me pongais esto rojo rojo sangre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

jeje, he arengado a las masas, bonitos movimientos estos del chicarronibexiano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum...
> 
> ienso:
> 
> ...



Me vale, lo normal es que usted este de acuerdo con _algo_ :: :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Señor piratadenombreraro como estan las brasileñas largas o cortas, en este hilo el material fotografico se agradece mas que niveles del dax.

De momento mi stop 8740 parece funcionar, pero a este ritmo acabaran por romperlo y tendre que ponerme a trabajar para pagarme las vacaciones. Hagan el favor.


----------



## Muttley (5 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto al debate de si el AT es profecia autocumplida o no.
> 
> En mi opinión depende mucho de la escala de tiempos. ¿pur qué? [mourinho off] Si consideramos el mercado como un sistema autoorganizado muy complejo con una dinámica determinada, podemos asumir que tiene un tiempo de respuesta ante cualquier perturbación y una inercia.
> 
> ...



Buena aproximacion...pero si metes lupa a tus "lineas gordas" amarillas, veras que la velocidad del fluido varia segun la teoria de capa limite. Es decir, a cierta proximidad del solido, la velocidad del fluido tiene variaciones desde un 99% de la velocidad del fluido llegando a ser incluso cero cuando idealmente la molecula del fluuido esta pegando a la del solido.

Aun por encima, el flujo en capa limite puede ser laminar (Merkel llevando las riendas) o turbulento (el Papas, ZP o cualquiera de esa ralea anunciando ruedas prensa) con lo que, incluso, afinando como lo hace Jim Simmons a operar por impulsos se este en un jardin de cuidado. La simulacion de este tipo de movimientos en fluidos incompresibles (como el agua) tiene aun mas gracia ya que como bien sabemos puestos a elegir preferimos que nos caiga un globo de aire en la cabeza antes que uno lleno de agua.

La variacion de ataque de los mercados en el fluido hace que el grosor de esta capa limite sea variable...ocasionando a veces el desprendimiento de capa, ya se sabe las rosas son rojas, las violetas azules, los aviones se caen o en el mejor de los casos (abronchese cinturones que hay turbulencias) y los guanos del 6% vienen sin avisar.

La moraleja de todo esto es que por muy potente que sea la computadora y el metodo numerico para resolver Navier Stokes, ya sea pollastre y su sistema de la NASA o zuloman y su abaco, hay ciertas areas muy dificiles de controlar....que pueden hacer que nos caiga, sin previo aviso, el globo lleno de agua en la cabeza.


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2011)

Muttley dijo:


> La moraleja de todo esto es que por muy potente que sea la computadora y el metodo numerico para resolver Navier Stokes, ya sea pollastre y su sistema de la NASA o zuloman y su abaco, *hay ciertas areas muy dificiles de controlar....que pueden hacer que nos caiga, sin previo aviso, el globo lleno de agua en la cabeza*.



Que es para lo que están los SLs.

Aunque la Koplovitz y el Sr. Jose no los usen.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Mi "presidente" junto con la doctora Merkel quieren un nuevo acuerdo de mas europa, y mas euro. Viva el euro. El honorable se lamentara de no confiar en el euro.

Por cierto:
¿Qué coches han reportado más beneficios a la industria en los últimos 15 años? - Ecomotor.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

Que todos cambien inmediatamente las claves de acceso del foro!! 
Mis servicios secretos me informan que el grupo terrorista encabezado por estos sujetos han conseguido hackear el servidor de calopez y acceder a nuestras cuentas.







Repito, cambien las claves de acceso!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

¿huele a papelon?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

NOOOOOOO fundamentales NOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Canal actual 6149-6102, y ahí se mantiene. Supongamos que si rompe abajo tiene recorrido. Lo mantienen a la espera de "algo"



Ains las alarmas, a ver si ahora hay suerte.::

Mi control de tracción indica que le cuesta recuperarse arriba


----------



## The Hellion (5 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mi "presidente" junto con la doctora Merkel quieren un nuevo acuerdo de mas europa, y mas euro. Viva el euro. El honorable se lamentara de no confiar en el euro.
> 
> Por cierto:
> ¿Qué coches han reportado más beneficios a la industria en los últimos 15 años? - Ecomotor.es



Veo su informe, y le respondo con 

¿Qué accidente ha destruido más coches de lujo en un solo incidente?

Video: Super car pile-up in Japan

Las fotos en el spoiler (nunca mejor dicho)



Spoiler























Los coches implicados son varios Ferrari F355 y F430s, un F360 y un F512, un Mercedes Benz CL600, un Lamborghini Diablo, un Nissan Skyline y un Toyota Prius.



Eso tiene que reactivar el mercado de superdeportivos.


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Dic 2011)

Llego a casa tarde, leo corriendo las últimas páginas y 
Otia han declarado ustedes

El día del filosofo bursatil..... 

Son ustedes geniales.
Besos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)




----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2011)

Hoy voy muy liado y he sacado un pequeño lapso para darles esta valiosa información.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo, por poco.

Hoy ha sido un día aburrido en extremo, con órdenes camufladas y todo el rato de idas y venidas, y el saldo del negativo al positivo. Han metido 104 contratos a la venta a las 9:10 en 8690 y 95 a la compra a las 15:25 en 8720, así que lo más gracioso del día es que tenemos un leoncio pillado a cortos.

A las 17:28 han comprado 97 contratos.

En subasta han vendido solo 15 contratos.

En resumen, se nota el período vacacional y que las cosas no están para bajar, el rally o lo que sea sigue en todo su esplendor con bajo volumen y bastante aburrimiento, salvo cuando vemos que un leoncio palma pasta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Ajam, ya ya no hace falta que de detalles, le dejamos que siga con su "faena" , y saludos a su señora.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (5 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día aburrido en extremo, con órdenes camufladas y todo el rato de idas y venidas, y el saldo del negativo al positivo. Han metido 104 contratos a la venta a las 9:10 en 8690 y 95 a la compra a las 15:25 en 8720, así que lo más gracioso del día es que tenemos un leoncio pillado a cortos.



Pregunta estúpida ligeramente off tópic: ¿dónde es posible obtener esa información?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

::


----------



## Silvertown (5 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy voy muy liado y he sacado un pequeño lapso para darles esta valiosa información.
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo, por poco.
> 
> ...



Perdón por adelantado en caso de preguntar una gilipollez.
Estoy intentando aprender algo de esto de momento por mera curiosidad.

¿Se puede saber desde el lugar, plataforma o desde donde tenga acceso a los datos que nos cuenta, si el mismo que vendio a las 9:10 es el mismo que compró a las 15:25?
¿Es intuición suya o los movimientos están registrados para cada trader y son públicos?. 
Ya que no se corresponde el número de acciones vendidas con las compradas, ¿Eran al menos de la misma empresa?

Gracias por su tiempo si tiene a bién contestar a este aprendiz de lombriz de la sabana.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

¿Quién era el que decía que TRE son sólo ordenadores y tal?

*Técnicas Reunidas consigue el mayor contrato de su historia, de 1.800 millones*

Técnicas Reunidas consigue el mayor contrato de su historia, de 1.800 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Quién era el que decía que TRE son sólo ordenadores y tal?
> 
> *Técnicas Reunidas consigue el mayor contrato de su historia, de 1.800 millones*
> 
> Técnicas Reunidas consigue el mayor contrato de su historia, de 1.800 millones - elEconomista.es



Con cuatro de estas me compro TRE.









::

Ejque en loj livro no haparezen laj ejpectativas (editado)

edt: por lo visto ya se sabía desde noviembre


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

Sí, sí, pero imagino que ahora es cuando es "oficial". En los mercados ya se sabía.

Por cierto, unos hijos de perra. Creo que en los 5 meses que las tuve no firmaron nada de más de 100 millones. Y desde que vendí llevan varios pelotazos.


----------



## darwinn (5 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, sí, pero imagino que ahora es cuando es "oficial". En los mercados ya se sabía.
> 
> Por cierto, unos hijos de perra. Creo que en los 5 meses que las tuve no firmaron nada de más de 100 millones. Y desde que vendí llevan varios pelotazos.



Mira mis Gamesa, ha sido vender y subir 0,5 céntimos por acción (hubieran sido 800 euros de pérdidas menores)


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Mira mis Gamesa, ha sido vender y subir 0,5 céntimos por acción (hubieran sido 800 euros de pérdidas menores)



Lo siento tío, pero al fin y al cabo ha sido un super rebote que ha pillado a muchos con el paso cambiado. Piensa que yo tengo FCC y MTS con +26% en una semana... Eso tampoco es normal.

La cagada con Gamesa fue la compra, la venta está bien hecha. De hecho, si tal cual hubieras vendido te hubieras puesto largo en muchos de los valores del Ibex, el resulado hubiera sido parecido.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Quién era el que decía que TRE son sólo ordenadores y tal?
> 
> *Técnicas Reunidas consigue el mayor contrato de su historia, de 1.800 millones*
> 
> Técnicas Reunidas consigue el mayor contrato de su historia, de 1.800 millones - elEconomista.es



El mismo que te dice que el monto del contrato son 1500 mm de dolares y no 1800 mm de euros
http://www.tecnicasreunidas.es/assets/descargas/noticias_hechos/ES/HR-58.pdf

Y el mismo que te dice que al ser un contrato openbook el contratista lo puede liquidar mañana martes sin mas o renegociarlo cuando quiera o dejarlo en solo 100 mm de dolares


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Mira mis Gamesa, ha sido vender y subir 0,5 céntimos por acción (hubieran sido 800 euros de pérdidas menores)



Todos hemos liquidado con la subida,y perdido el coste de oportunidad,por la precipitacion
Yo solo me quede con 2000 acc de SAN que me las liquidare en cuanto lleguen a 6,1:rolleye: y si suben mas ,pues que suban
Ya las esperaremos mas adelante mas abajo,y si no ,mala suerte
De todas formas en este juego las subidas y bajadas parece que vienen de golpe


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

El que se haya quedado largo para mañana, sentirá algo parecido a lo del canguro...


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El que se haya quedado largo para mañana, sentirá algo parecido a lo del canguro...



Desde hace unos minutos el EUR/USD está enseñando la realidad de la bolita .... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

El de los cortos del ibex es un campeón


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El de los cortos del ibex es un campeón



Al final llegara a los 9000.....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

Hay tema que quema hasta los 122X, en varias cómodas sesiones


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

¿Será está la noticia mamporrera?

S&P advierte a los seis países triple A de la Eurozona de una posible rebaja - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2011)

¿han visto el SP?


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Será está la noticia mamporrera?
> 
> S&P advierte a los seis países triple A de la Eurozona de una posible rebaja - elEconomista.es



no sé si es por eso, pero los usanos parecen querer fiesta


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2011)

sí esa es la excusa, parece, aunque yo creo que debieran estar más preocupados por los datos de producción que salienron antes... pero bueno, ya sabe como va esto...

Para que fuera perfecto, ahora necesitaría que Ahmadinellah saliera con alguna parida... porque el WT ha bajado con los índices...


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2011)

Quería insertar el video del accidente de los coches... pero no lo consigo. Les dejo el enlace...

Super car pile-up in Japan | Video | Reuters.com


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Lo más gracioso es que en las últimas 15 sesiones en USA (más o menos cuando estábamos en el actual nivel hace dos semanas) la bolsa sólo ha subido un día (el Miércoles pasado), lo demás han sido cierres planos o en rojo y las subidas gaps del nocturno. El puto ES dando oportunidades a ponerse corto cada vez más arriba ::
> 
> La estrategia largo Europa / corto USA que dije hace un mes ha funcionado bastante bien (arbitrar entre continentes).
> 
> P.D: Oro -1.3% y crudo plano ahora mismo. Y buen día para abrir posiciones en el forex (AUD/USD aquí).



Caos, agradecería tu opinión.

Desde el punto de vista técnico veo cosas muy, muy raras. Me extraña mucho el subidón que llevan las bolsas y el EUR/USD ni se mueve (lo que gana durante la sesión, lo pierde al final de ésta), el BUND no refleja el subidón de las bolsas con la intensidad que se merece ......

Veo un enorme horno lleno de gacelas ....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El de los cortos del ibex es un campeón



Un campeón, un king,...


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Caos, agradecería tu opinión.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico veo cosas muy, muy raras. Me extraña mucho el subidón que llevan las bolsas y el EUR/USD ni se mueve (lo que gana durante la sesión, lo pierde al final de ésta), el BUND no refleja el subidón de las bolsas con la intensidad que se merece ......
> 
> Veo un enorme horno lleno de gacelas ....



Hamijo, es que están llenando el horno. Mientras que no se superen los máximos anteriores, no hay nada resuelto en el long side. De hecho, yo estoy esperando que pudiera llegar ahí para meterle una rafaga de cortos.
La realidad es que hay noticias positivas por todas las partes y esto no termina de descocarse hacia arriba.
La única duda que tengo es que la banca UK está despelotada hacia arriba y durante mucho tiempo vienen marcando un anticipo de lo que después hacen los índices. 

La plata está bastante bajista en el ultracorto plazo. Hoy me he hinchado a hacer trades bajistas. Preveo que así siga por lo menos un dolar más hacia abajo. Si pierde el soporte, se dará un buen guanazo.

En el SP, están descargando desde las 19:30 y si no solucionan el cierre, mañana habrá una buena vela roja (a eso tiraré mañana si persiste el cierre que está en ciernes).


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

En el Dax ya vimos mi indicador de tracción, como no conseguía tirar arriba. Para el SP el indicador de subida súbita indica que no hay fuerza.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, es que están llenando el horno. Mientras que no se superen los máximos anteriores, no hay nada resuelto en el long side. De hecho, yo estoy esperando que pudiera llegar ahí para meterle una rafaga de cortos.
> La realidad es que hay noticias positivas por todas las partes y esto no termina de descocarse hacia arriba.
> La única duda que tengo es que la banca UK está despelotada hacia arriba y durante mucho tiempo vienen marcando un anticipo de lo que después hacen los índices.
> 
> ...



No hasta que venda mis acc del san a 6,1


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El mismo que te dice que el monto del contrato son 1500 mm de dolares y no 1800 mm de euros
> http://www.tecnicasreunidas.es/assets/descargas/noticias_hechos/ES/HR-58.pdf
> 
> Y el mismo que te dice que al ser un contrato openbook el contratista lo puede liquidar mañana martes sin mas o renegociarlo cuando quiera o dejarlo en solo 100 mm de dolares



Siento contradecirle pero Tupras es Llave en mano. Y tiene posibilidades de 2 contratos muy gordos.....


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Siento contradecirle pero Tupras es Llave en mano. Y tiene posibilidades de 2 contratos muy gordos.....



Lee el link


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Se supone que al cierre se produce la nota de S&P? Habrá que vigilar el after un rato.


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

S&P pone en vigilancia negativa a todos los países de la zona euro!!! Reuter


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lee el link



Esa información es bastante antigua. ......


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hasta que venda mis acc del san a 6,1




Piénsate lo de que el último duro que lo gane otro. No vayas a terminar en la JGA con pancartas de indignado. Es una recomendación, el valor está en una cotización que hace dos semanas ni soñabas. Si no recuerdo mal, andabas pensando en salirte en 5,87 euros. Si es así, cúmplelo y a otro cosa mariposa.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Esa información es bastante antigua. ......



Esta es casi la misma pero de Octubre
http://www.tecnicasreunidas.es/assets/descargas/noticias_hechos/ES/HR-Tupras_Conversion_Cas.pdf

Se ve que cada par de meses actualizan la noticia para animar el valor de las acciones::


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> S&P pone en vigilancia negativa a todos los países de la zona euro!!! Reuter



Ya esta la noticia en el principal. El hilo HVEI35 se ha adelantado 4 minutos. Marcando la pauta...)))


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Piénsate lo de que el último duro que lo gane otro. No vayas a terminar en la JGA con pancartas de indignado. Es una recomendación, el valor está en una cotización que hace dos semanas ni soñabas. Si no recuerdo mal, andabas pensando en salirte en 5,87 euros. Si es así, cúmplelo y a otro cosa mariposa.



Me hace ilusion::
Yo confio mucho en el botas,esperare una semana o asi,el valor se puede estirar un poquito mas.Me sali de Arcelor a 13,5.....y eso jode


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Ay que alegria me dan los del sp, a ver si es verdad y mañana comenzamos con el rojo san, que el corto del ibex me tiene que pagar estas vacaciones, si no me tengo que poner a fregar las perolas.


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me hace ilusion::
> Yo confio mucho en el botas,esperare una semana o asi,el valor se puede estirar un poquito mas.Me sali de Arcelor a 13,5.....y eso jode



Venga hombre, que de ilusión no se come!.
Hagas lo que hagas, estará bien si es lo que piensas y estás convencido de ello. Que ganes unas perras ... es otro tema.


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> S&P pone en vigilancia negativa a todos los países de la zona euro!!! Reuter




estaba descontado... 8:


----------



## The Hellion (5 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay que alegria me dan los del sp, a ver si es verdad y mañana comenzamos con el rojo san, que el corto del ibex me tiene que pagar estas vacaciones, si no me tengo que poner a fregar las perolas.



Puede aprovechar la ocasión de hacerse con unos cuantos superdeportivos a buen precio, un poco de masilla, un par de manitas de pintura, y a premium ocasion reestreno certificados como nuevos...


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay que alegria me dan los del sp, a ver si es verdad y mañana comenzamos con el rojo san, que el corto del ibex me tiene que pagar estas vacaciones, si no me tengo que poner a fregar las perolas.



Tendras que esperarte a Enero cuando cotizen los 2000 mm de preferentes que se convertiran en acc y entre a saco los rentistas para venderlas
Entonces mas que cortos podra usted ponerle enanos


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> estaba descontado... 8:



Mire usted el leuro los últimos minutos, no se si irá a más pero tiene pinta guanera.:baba::baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Si si, he visto un ferrari blanco ::, solo por eso se merecia el accidente, blanco :8: es que aqui ya no se respeta nada :S

Un ferrari blanco, un porsche diesel, bmw traccion delantera, señor llevame pronto que no puedo con esta vida :ouch:

Señor Votin, yo ando corto en el ibex, si mañana sube el san, pero el ibex baja lo firmo con usted, y compartimos unas cervezas.


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si si, he visto un ferrari blanco ::, solo por eso se merecia el accidente, blanco :8: es que aqui ya no se respeta nada :S
> 
> Un ferrari blanco, un porsche diesel, bmw traccion delantera, señor llevame pronto que no puedo con esta vida :ouch:
> 
> Señor Votin, yo ando corto en el ibex, si mañana sube el san, pero el ibex baja lo firmo con usted, y compartimos unas cervezas.



Creo que era un Testarossa del 84..blanco como el de Miami Vice. Ese es el que más daño me ha hecho al verlo.

He creído escuchar que había un 512, espero que no fuera del 82, si no me da un telele.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2011)

Pero era una carrera o algo por el estilo, concentracion? Son los japos esos habituales de este hilo? que bajas hemos tenido este fin de semana?


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

Iban a una concentración....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Dic 2011)

8 ferraris
1 lamborgini


3,8 milllones de euros. Eso significa que cada coche debía vales unos 400.000 euros


desde luego estos coches no los pillas en el segunda mano


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que era un Testarossa del 84..blanco como el de Miami Vice. Ese es el que más daño me ha hecho al verlo.
> 
> He creído escuchar que había un 512, espero que no fuera del 82, si no me da un telele.



y despues

:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> 8 ferraris
> 1 lamborgini
> 
> 
> ...



y
Un Nissan Skyline 
Un Prius
Tres Mercedes
Creo que había también algún Porsche

De todas formas la tasación ha variado desde el millón a los 3 millones de euros.


Como curiosidad el Nissan tiene una entrada USB debajo del asiento, y desde el portátil se puede modificar la configuración. Más de 1000 caballos y 400 km/h pulsando unas teclas. Nissan skyline R33 GTR (PBZ) - YouTube


----------



## Caos (5 Dic 2011)

Respecto a la acción de hoy, pues sí Bertok, estamos igual que la última vez que estuvimos por estos niveles haciendo top distribuyendo. El mercado de crédito correspondiente tras converger unos días otra vez se queda rezagado y las bolsas se "adelantan" al resto de activos (por lo dicho antes, había valores muy castigados y están recuperando respecto al resto del mercado); ni forex, ni materias primas, ni bonos (corporativos o públicos), ni el mercado de liquidez (3 MO LIBOR - OIS SPREAD el interbancario se sigue secando poco a poco a pesar de las medidas de los BC por cierto). En general vamos pasando a 'risk off' a lo largo de la sesión aunque parezca lo contrario y ya llevamos unas sesiones en ese plan, más que nada es la recuperación de algunos valores en la sesión Europea la que empuja un poco al alza o tiende a aguantar (y los futuros hacen el resto). Desde hace unos meses las divergencias entre el cruce EUR/USD ha acabado con correcciones fuertes de las bolsas hasta converger hacia el par que parece que se adelantaba, si sucede lo mismo de nuevo deberíamos ver otra corrección. Aunque a veces es desesperante (y más lo debe ser si no estás pendiente) en general veo más seguro el corto a estos niveles, se puede entrar en profit y protegerse de la acción del nocturno, conforme se llena el horno acaba corrigiendo, pero para bien o para mal exige dedicación (y sangre fria) poder aprovechar las circunstancias de estos días (o se está dentro o no se está, pero no se puede hacer el trade y olvidarse tal y como están las cosas).

El alza de los últimos días la han empujado dos sectores principalmente: el sector financiero y el de la energía (sobretodo relacionado el sector petrolífero). El primero era un sector muy castigado desde Agosto por todos los problemas financieros, que tras las intervenciones poco a poco se descuentan futuribles problemas y entra dinero. El segundo está impulsado por el precio del crudo que ha tenido un par de meses esplendidos desvinculándose totalmente de otras materias primas y valores por razones estructurales rompiendo niveles técnicos sin ninguna dificultad (y nos ha jodido en un par de ocasiones, encima el crudo es muy puto haciendo tops, hoy ha habido que emplearse a fondo para acabar con un balance ligeramente en verde y algunas posiciones cortas abiertas, esperemos que no jodan en el nocturno y la sesión europea como está pasando últimamente).

Pero el resto de sectores no hay suficiente fuerza compradora para subir mucho más. Ahora si se va frenando la subida de esos sectores que lideran conforme convergen al resto de valores y el tema de Europa queda descontado entramos en el trade macro, que es lo que esperábamos con ansia desde hace tiempo una vez acabase el circo europeo (aunque sea temporalmente; digamos que quede algo de subida por lo que sea). Es decir la cotización empieza a ajustarse a unas expectativas decrecientes correspondientes a la fase actual del ciclo (con más razón de peso estructural). Esto sucederá independientemente de que se normalice la situación del rendimiento de la deuda y los problemas de liquidez aunque en teoría podría quedar un poco más de impulso por arriba pero no sé si mucho más (la "locomotora" a 8800 ya me parece estirada, y para los 8800 yo contaba el SPX sobre los 1220-30, ahí verás el daño que han hecho las sesión europea al alza) que aunque sea temporalmente parece resuelto.

Más a largo plazo ahora es probablemente un buen momento para re-equilibrar la cartera cara los siguientes meses para quién no tuviese los deberes hechos ya (meses de Abril-Mayo y de Septiembre fue la última vez ideal para hacer dichos cambios, por desgracia ahora ya tenemos mucha saturación en algunos activos y jugar en corto tiene más riesgo). Para los siguientes meses tenemos dos posibles 'short squeezes' más una vez reanudemos las bajadas, que a nadie le pillen a contrapie, (cuando un mercado bajista en fase depresiva se agarra a lo que sea, tipo subida de Octubre), alguna especie de QE3 (confirmación de compra de MBS en masa por parte de la FED) y más convergencia en el tema de la UE en cuanto a fiscalidad, euro y margen de actuación al BCE.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Más a largo plazo ahora es probablemente un buen momento para re-equilibrar la cartera cara los siguientes meses para quién no tuviese los deberes hechos ya (meses de Abril-Mayo y de Septiembre fue la última vez ideal para hacer dichos cambios, por desgracia ahora ya tenemos mucha saturación en algunos activos y jugar en corto tiene más riesgo). Para los siguientes meses tenemos dos posibles 'short squeezes' más una vez reanudemos las bajadas, que a nadie le pillen a contrapie, (cuando un mercado bajista en fase depresiva se agarra a lo que sea, tipo subida de Octubre), alguna especie de QE3 (confirmación de compra de MBS en masa por parte de la FED) y más convergencia en el tema de la UE en cuanto a fiscalidad, euro y margen de actuación al BCE.



En algún momento se tiene que ver el fortísimo deterioro que sufrirán los margenes de explotación de las empresas industriales en europa. Los alemanas se las han visto como nunca (en lo positivo) para vender sus productos al sur de europa ... en donde ya no van a vender mucho porque no tenemos parné, y en USA en donde tampoco van a vender mucho por el cada vez más proteccionismo imperante por allí (en cuanto se han puesto ha ello, han logrado situar a GM como first class en tiempo record!). Por ello, los diferentes indicadores de producción industrial van a caer. Les queda el continente asiático pero a poco que se constipe (y será de repente) .... se van a quedar con muchas industrias medio paradas o en hibernación. Y si esto sucede, que sucederá en mayor o menor medida, se van a ir a tomar por el culo sus maravillosos fundamentales, y entonces su deuda se percibirá como muy alta en términos relativos al PIB (que ya son altos) y perderán capacidad de repago por incurrir en cada vez mayores déficits. Pasarán a ser los patitos feos y las bolsas en barrena detrás. Sucederá también entonces que se fomentará la caida del cruce del euro con el dolar para ganar en competitividad y se encontrarán con que el coste de aprovisionamiento en materias primas se incrementará notablemente con lo que ración doble de "irse a tomar por el culo".
Las bolsas, como notarias de la realidad (con mayor o menor timming pero que nadie lo dude) lo recojerán en sus cotizaciones. Este escenario, si lo piensan bien, es la mayor salida que tiene USA de sus problemas (está por ver si es suficiente, que será que no).
Conforme a ello, muchos pensarán que habrá inflación rapante en Europa ... pero de momento nada más lejos de la realidad porque no habrá apenas consumo por lo que no aplica. Además, los usanos se encargarán de devaluar en la medida de lo posible, aún más su moneda para proteger su competitividad (que nadie olvide el objetivo de doblar sus exportaciones en 5 años, lo dijo Mr Nigger y eso no es gratis).

Señores, malos tiempos para Europa .... que desde luego no tiene ni de lejos la cintura usana para gestionar y endosar los problemas.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

Muy parado anda todo esto. Estoy corto en plata buscando 5000 dolares de reward en 100 pipos. Pero ni se menea.


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Pues yo liado con el Euro/dólar con el dedo amoratado de tanto pipear...pero hoyga cada click para pipas.

Lleva un rato encauzado, pero poco recorrido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

inocho:


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*EBRO*





*CONTINENTAL*





*PORSCHE*






Solo puedo decir.... OMG!!!

Y gracias a los que enseñan...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

No sr. FranR, quien la ha liado he sido yo. Me quería autocitar, y he publicado el post en el hilo del mes pasado... Ya lo he borrado.


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Pero hombre "so pirata" deja de subir el hilo antiguo:XX::XX: 


El fallo viene de antes, en los dos hilos hay mensajes de ayer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pero hombre "so pirata" deja de subir el hilo antiguo:XX::XX:
> 
> 
> El fallo viene de antes, en los dos hilos hay mensajes de ayer.


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Un viaje más el EUR/DÓLAR y a la piltra. En cuanto pierda los 1.3385 chapo, si antes no supera los 1,3405


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Como andan los futuros del ibex?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Un viaje más el EUR/DÓLAR y a la piltra. En cuanto pierda los 1.3385 chapo, si antes no supera los 1,3405



A dormir con 1.3383, un poco más rico.

EL Ibex planito. 8701


Edito: Parece que empieza la fiesta...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

ay que me LOL!!!!!

"Más que el Clásico,importa que Merkely Sarkozy nos salven"

Este hilo es JRANDE, estoy citando....


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si si, he visto un ferrari blanco ::, solo por eso se merecia el accidente, blanco :8: es que aqui ya no se respeta nada :S
> 
> Un ferrari blanco, *un porsche diesel*, *bmw traccion delantera*, señor llevame pronto que no puedo con esta vida :ouch:
> 
> Señor Votin, yo ando corto en el ibex, si mañana sube el san, pero el ibex baja lo firmo con usted, y compartimos unas cervezas.



Uy! lo que ha dicho...!!


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

El título promete más que ñp que realmente dice, pero os lo dejo...

Mandelbrot Beats Economics in Fathoming Markets: Mark Buchanan - Bloomberg


Este otro para dar miedito... al menos a mí...
DeMark: S&P 500 at 1,330 by Christmas - Bloomberg


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Dic 2011)

Buenos días y suerte a todos... ¿Será hoy?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

T5 ha abierto donde su decencia merece...

Mi stop dinamico en MTS pendiente de un hilo... Eso si, que descanse en paz, que vaya labor me ha hecho....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (6 Dic 2011)

Muy buenas!

a ver si me pueden ayudar. Una vez saldada mi novatada 1 de 3 con Gamesa, ahora ando planteándome seriamente qué hacer con NHH a 5,95. Sinceramente me dan ganas de soltarlas tras la subida de esta semana... Por otro lado, se supone que los chinos entraron a 5, y las típicas milongas que esto conlleva que nunca se cumplen.

Además después de las pérdidas que asumí, poco me importa ya unas pocas más... Y mientras poco a poco a recuperar con cabeza


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Muy buenas!
> 
> a ver si me pueden ayudar. Una vez saldada mi novatada 1 de 3 con Gamesa, ahora ando planteándome seriamente qué hacer con NHH a 5,95. Sinceramente me dan ganas de soltarlas tras la subida de esta semana... Por otro lado, se supone que los chinos entraron a 5, y las típicas milongas que esto conlleva que nunca se cumplen.
> 
> Además después de las pérdidas que asumí, poco me importa ya unas pocas más... Y mientras poco a poco a recuperar con cabeza



No se nada de nada de la compañia, pero si la veo mas proclive a pelotazo especulador que la devuelva a cerca de tu precio de entrada. Yo, si de verdad no necesitas el dinero, me las quedaba.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se nada de nada de la compañia, pero si la veo mas proclive a pelotazo especulador que la devuelva a cerca de tu precio de entrada. Yo, si de verdad no necesitas el dinero, me las quedaba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



la verdad que falta no me hace. Qué parado está esto


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Dic 2011)

Ale, lo subo que casi no encuentro el hilo... me he ido al viejo...


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2011)

Coño, pedazo de juego ése.

La tarjeta, un poco antigua, eso sí, Sr. "Viva Piñata" ::::



wetpiñata dijo:


> Buenos días y suerte a todos... ¿Será hoy?


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2011)

Hamijos, zona intradiaria de resistencias en 6140. Relevantes inferiores en 5994 y 6015, que de momento nos han parado. 

SP 6140, SL 5990, carga ajustada a las posibilidades de cada cual, no parece una mala recomendación. 


pd: yo *no *lo voy a hacer porque estoy ya fuera, aviso.

pd2: y si deciden entrar, ojo a los fundamentales y sus vaivenes, que Merkel ha vuelto a liarla esta mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

para el que preguntaba por los hoteles

*NHH*







En mi opinón, bajista, despues de la caida gorda de noviembre ha recuperado un 50% de esta. El precio ya está en el entorno de la directriz bajista, por lo que debería bajar hasta los 2,9x€ para volver a atacar la bajista ( a) ) . Si rompe con ganas ( b) ), pues a los 3.5 que por alli anda una zona de resistencias. Si sigue la fiesta ( c) ) llegaría hasta el *Puente de Khazad-Dûm* donde está Gandalf.

De todas formas, según mis recien adquiridos hábitos de la IC, el precio está dentro (zona sombreada) de un patron de continuidad bajista.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Dic 2011)

Interesante que el EUR haya despertado


----------



## Estilicón (6 Dic 2011)

Yo creo que ya está bien de tanta subidita y que un poco de corrección no vendrá mal.

Creo que la zona de los 8800 tendrían que ser la parada hasta una corrección a la zona de de los 8400-8500 al menos.Pero a saber si no se sacan alguna otra perroflautada de la manga.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Dic 2011)

China le ve las orejas al lobo - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijos, zona intradiaria de resistencias en 6140. Relevantes inferiores en 5994 y 6015, que de momento nos han parado.
> 
> SP 6140, SL 5990, carga ajustada a las posibilidades de cada cual, no parece una mala recomendación.
> 
> ...




Sr. FranR, le dedico estos 70 pips (de momento) de regalo en el DAX... feliz día de la Inmaculada ::::::


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, pedazo de juego ése.
> 
> La tarjeta, un poco antigua, eso sí, Sr. "Viva Piñata" ::::




Aprovechando el pie de Sr. Pollastre y estando el día tan aburrido les dejo este maravilloso capítulo. Recuerden que cualquier paralelismo con la realidad es pura coincidencia... 

viva piñata viaje a ningún lado español - YouTube


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

EL Dax parece que ya pide los 5.xxx, esperemos que el Ibex lo siga y la zona de los 8570 se rompa abajo hoy.

El EUR/DOL empieza a hacer cosas rara, puede haber una buena oportunidad a la baja ahora mismo.

Objetivo 5.982 eso serían casi 100 de regalo, algo más generoso que el Sr. Pollastre

Dentro del canal hasta los 6.102...he dicho!!!

El IBEX mientras esté por encima de 8.648 manda Pepón, está desbocado totalmente.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2011)

La alemana RWE sufre su peor jornada en bolsa en tres aos: -12%,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

Creo que el Sr. *Mulder* comentó algo sobre la relación entre el precio del crudo y la del oro. Me picó la curiosidad y he aquí el gráfico.
Son los futuros del crudo (crude oil full0112 future) entre el futuro del oro (gold full0112 future). Esto me dice cuantas onzas de oro vale un barril de crudo. 

Entre paréntesis pongo los tickers por si no estoy haciendo bien las cosas. 







Si he hecho bien las cosas, parece ser que sí, que el petróleo está más barato que nunca... en función del oro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La alemana RWE sufre su peor jornada en bolsa en tres aos: -12%,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



Sr. Bertok, creo que es por una ampliación de capital. Ya empezarán a hacerlas por aqui cuando no puedan conseguir financiación para tapar bujeros.


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Creo que se prepara un movimiento fuerte..en próximos minutos.


No digo en que, para poder elegir entre el gritón de valores existentes, alguno se moverá.::::
Me refiero Indices y Cruces

SR. POLLASTRE ve usted algo en el índice de derrape?


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Sigo largo y con la teoria intacta que veremos a san entre 7 y 8 antes que entre 3 y 4. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que se prepara un movimiento fuerte..en próximos minutos.
> 
> 
> No digo en que, para poder elegir entre el gritón de valores existentes, alguno se moverá.::::
> Me refiero Indices y Cruces



Basta ya de acertijos sr. FranR. Le paso por privado mi num de cuenta y así terminamos antes, ok?

Venga, no me sea perezoso, ya le pido al Sr. pollastre que me recomiendo un jamóncito, que no será malo, ya sabe usted que tiene hocico fino, y se lo mando para navidad! 

:Baile:



:XX:


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> basta ya de acertijos sr. Franr. Le paso por privado mi num de cuenta y así terminamos antes, ok?
> 
> Venga, no me sea perezoso, ya le pido al sr. Pollastre que me recomiendo un jamóncito, que no será malo, ya sabe usted que tiene hocico fino, y se lo mando para navidad!
> 
> ...



pabajo hamijo pabajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigo largo y con la teoria intacta que veremos a san entre 7 y 8 antes que entre 3 y 4.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk











Tonuel approves this post


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que el Sr. Caos comentó algo sobre la relación entre el precio del crudo y la del oro. Me picó la curiosidad y he aquí el gráfico.
> Son los futuros del crudo (crude oil full0112 future) entre el futuro del oro (gold full0112 future). Esto me dice cuantas onzas de oro vale un barril de crudo.
> 
> Entre paréntesis pongo los tickers por si no estoy haciendo bien las cosas.
> ...



Eso lo dije yo mismo este fin de semana, pero cualquier perroflauta te dirá que hay peak oil y demás burradas, algo que es prácticamente imposible con estos precios.

Cuando llenamos el depósito del coche tenemos una carga impositiva importante de ~50% de impuestos y algo más de perroflautismo monetario para que les paguemos sus cochazos a nuestros políticos injustificadamente.


----------



## << 49 >> (6 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> el petróleo está más barato que nunca... en función del oro.



Interesante. Una curiosidad: ¿Hay algún trader de este hilo que se considere a sí mismo aurífero, o son cosas incompatibles?

¿Se puede al mismo tiempo hacer intradía en el DAX y sostener que el oro es la mejor inversión a largo plazo?


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

De momento solo 15 puntos de dax....seguimos confiando en esos 5986


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tonuel approves this post



Riase pero estos niveles son ideales para pillar a operadores cortos que no son rapidos, ya me lo conozco una bajada de un 10% una semana y rebote, un gap bajista que se da la vuelta sin explicacion aparente.Yo como no tengo un sistema como pollastre o janus no arriesgo a ultra corto. Ahora mismo no hay leoncios cortos declarados en la cnmv, 3 meses han estado jugando a ese juego. En ese periodo san ha pasado de 8 a 5. Yo me andaria con cuidado.Me parece mas arriesgado jugar con cortos que ir largo. Yo abrire cortos min cuando estemos por 10000 y los leones empiecen a declararlos a la cnmv

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente estos precios marcan el pekoil. 

Me encanta que me llamen perroflauta, me hace sentir joven y ligeramente colocado. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Riase pero estos niveles son ideales para pillar a operadores cortos que no son rapidos, ya me lo conozco una bajada de un 10% una semana y rebote, un gap bajista que se da la vuelta sin explicacion aparente.Yo como no tengo un sistema como pollastre o janus no arriesgo a ultra corto. Ahora mismo no hay leoncios cortos declarados en la cnmv, 3 meses han estado jugando a ese juego. En ese periodo san ha pasado de 8 a 5. Yo me andaria con cuidado.Me parece mas arriesgado jugar con cortos que ir largo. Yo abrire cortos min cuando estemos por 10000 y los leones empiecen a declararlos a la cnmv
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



No me malinterprete, era una broma. Si a mi me da que suba o que baje. Estoy viendolas venir. Si sube a 10 y usted gana dinero, pues me alegro. Lo que ocurre es que el canal bajista en el que anda metido el tio botas es bastante hermoso, el precio anda por las minas de Moria y tiene un Puente de Khazad-dum en los 6.5€, las perspectivas no son nada alagüeñas, hace ampliaciones de capital con el precio por los suelos para pagar dividendos y demás historias. 

Pero bueno esto es solo mi opinión que por receloso se ha perdido el RBA.

Suerte.


PS: Respecto a la relación crudo/oro. Supongo que la caida de la producción industrial explica algo de la bajada. Por otro lado esta bajada de la demanda de petróleo retrasaría el (supuesto o no, npi de esto) peak-oil. 

De todas formas está barato. Compren que me lo quitan de las manos!


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues precisamente estos precios marcan el pekoil.
> 
> Me encanta que me llamen perroflauta, me hace sentir joven y ligeramente colocado. ::



¿Que es el pekoil?


----------



## Docma (6 Dic 2011)

Abrochaos los cinturones que voy con las "Previsiones" :

Me da que el coche ha pinchao (muchas piedras en el tramo de tierra.......) y pa subir lo que quedaba de cuesta de este tramo, hacen falta más caballos y por ende más gasofa.......

Creo que intentarán arreglar el pinchazo rápido y tirar pa arriba pero no creo que puedan subir más.......

Incluso arreglando el pinchazo rápido, no creo que pasen de los 8.800, así que intentarán darle carabina a los 8.500 - 8.700 el tiempo que puedan (calculo que entre 15 - 20 días (más o menos hoyga usted, que esto no es fácil.......)) y despues triple mortal con tirabuzón....... ::

El pollo ha hablado :cook:


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Docma dijo:


> Abrochaos los cinturones que voy con las "Previsiones" :
> 
> Me da que el coche ha pinchao (muchas piedras en el tramo de tierra.......) y pa subir lo que quedaba de cuesta de este tramo, hacen falta mas caballos y por ende más gasofa.......
> 
> ...



Amigo como nos peguemos 15-20 días metidos en 200 puntos me veo tal que así..


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Que es el pekoil?



(con voz de Hommer Simpson) he dicho ligeramente colocado......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Amigo como nos peguemos 15-20 días metidos en 200 puntos me veo tal que así..



200 del SP..... :baba:

Ale, me voy que ya he superado la masa crítica de posts en una mañana!


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Por cierto vaya página con gif de "squeletones"...nos puede dar mucho juego


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Amigo como nos peguemos 15-20 días metidos en 200 puntos me veo tal que así..



Yo se que si ud. está aquí es solo para que las cosas suban )


----------



## Docma (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Amigo como nos peguemos 15-20 días metidos en 200 puntos me veo tal que así..



Y eso que estoy siendo optimista, porque puede que fluctue más, pero bueno, lo dejaremos ahí.......


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Dic 2011)

Docma dijo:


> Incluso arreglando el pinchazo rápido, no creo que pasen de los 8.800, así que intentarán darle carabina a los 8.500 - 8.700 el tiempo que puedan (calculo que entre 15 - 20 días (más o menos hoyga usted, que esto no es fácil.......)) y despues triple mortal con tirabuzón....... ::
> 
> El pollo ha hablado :cook:



Soy de la misma opinión. Ya lo hicieron el año pasado. El rally de navidad revisited...


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo se que si ud. está aquí es solo para que las cosas suban )



No amigo, Marvin es "guanista", de momento.

Edit: Quito el bicho que pilla media página.


Por cierto estamos en el punto de partida de antes del DAX. Unos puntos por debajo, ahora veremos si iban en serio los movimientos de ruptura abajo.


----------



## loblesa (6 Dic 2011)

Y el Banco de Valencia a su puta bola... cría cuervos que te sacarán los euros


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Uhiii esa vela roja me ha pillao desprevenio por detrás.


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Interesante. Una curiosidad: ¿Hay algún trader de este hilo que se considere a sí mismo aurífero, o son cosas incompatibles?
> 
> ¿Se puede al mismo tiempo hacer intradía en el DAX y sostener que el oro es la mejor inversión a largo plazo?



Y por qué no? Primero con el oro tambien se puede hacer trading. Puedes tener algo como refugio, usarlo de cobertura, hacerte un piercing en la nariz...


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

BoE says bank profitability targets too optimistic | Reuters

Algo de esto debe haber sido...


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Se están poniendo nerviosos..el hombre malo parece que no puede aguantarlo ahí arriba.


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> SR. POLLASTRE ve usted algo en el índice de derrape?




Corpo di Bacco, porca miseria... nada puedo decirle, estoy ya fuera de la oficina, con un vino y con el loliphone... lamento no serle de ayuda, Sr. Fran200.


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

que lástima no poder echar cortos al ibex o a sus bankitos... así que habrá que apañarse con lo que nos dejen... :baba:


por cierto... 




Spoiler



corto FER a 9,2883... 8:




Saludos 8:


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Corpo di Bacco, porca miseria... nada puedo decirle, estoy ya fuera de la oficina, con un vino y con el loliphone... lamento no serle de ayuda, Sr. Fran200.



No diga ese nombre que sube


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

Según mi particular visión, eL SpP500 traía una directriz alcista desde el día 30. Esta noche ha roto y confirmado para luego volver a meterse en el expansivo y hacer lo que me parece que es el canto del cisne. Oggetivo: 1205-6??? Por no caer en los ya vistos 1220...


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No diga ese nombre que sube



Ahú, cierto es... le confundí...


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

Bueno chavales... me piro cerrando el dia con dos cortos victoriosos... que ustedes lo pasen bien... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## atlanterra (6 Dic 2011)

Bueno señores.

De comer hoy tenemos...... Guano.::

Parece que el SP va a abrir plano pero mirando de reojo al rojo, y no le ha gustado mucho al chullibex.:no:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

debería recular debería durante unas cuantas horas (aunque estamos en sesiones de agotamiento y no debería haber fuertes movimientos) hasta la 1/2 del marubozu ese de entre 8350-8411, quizás menos. 






Casi 1 dia y medio fuera del foro, a ver, a ver lo que me encuentro en el repaso..


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Pasito a pasito buscando el objetivo


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> EL Dax parece que ya pide los 5.xxx, esperemos que el Ibex lo siga y la zona de los 8570 se rompa abajo hoy.
> 
> El EUR/DOL empieza a hacer cosas rara, puede haber una buena oportunidad a la baja ahora mismo.
> 
> ...




Esos son los objetivos, el Ibex si rompe ese nivel son 90 puntos adicionales abajo....:baba:


El Euro/dólar dándome buenas alegrías, continuamos cabalgando.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> debería recular debería durante unas cuantas horas (aunque estamos en sesiones de agotamiento y no debería haber fuertes movimientos) hasta la 1/2 del marubozu ese de entre 8350-8411, quizás menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿qué es un marubozu? 
en caso de mini-guano en el ibex iría 8450 más o menos

muy agradecido


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es un marubozu?
> en caso de mini-guano en el ibex iría 8450 más o menos
> 
> muy agradecido



habría que ver los fibos de esta subida, y los fibos de la bajada anterior y a otras escalas, pero yo veo posible paradas en los 8370 (marubozu en horas) o en 8250 (50% marubozu diario del 30/11/2011).
Éste vamos:





Le tocaría descanso y ajuste, antes de intentar algo, aunque no sé el qué exactamente (no lo veo por encima de 8880-8950) y al rally le auguramos 2-3 semanas a lo sumo.
marubozu es simplemente una vela blanca o negra alargadas con cierto volumen en su sesión, sin apenas sombras y que suelen generar resistencias/soportes temporales sobre la 1/2 de su cuerpo real.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

En todo caso, viendo el gráfico en varios años, una subida sin apenas retrocesos y con paraditas como si quisiera realizar banderas que tampoco las estás haciendo al objetivo de las mismas (y tuvo algún retroceso más fuerte que el actual), se vió entre los 9500-600 y 11000 ptos +-, 1500 ptos pero luego cayó rapidamente 1000 ptos iniciando una senda bajista importante.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

Vaya puente se está pegando Claca... Aquí una instantánea explicando en un móvil el resultado de su corto al SP, una con dolor de cabeza y la otra relamíendose con sus ganancias...


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2011)

rojas tardes.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

¿Rojas? ¡En Londres blanquinegras!


----------



## << 49 >> (6 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Y por qué no? Primero con el oro tambien se puede hacer trading. Puedes tener algo como refugio, usarlo de cobertura, hacerte un piercing en la nariz...



Sí, pero incluso en ese caso creo que vosotros consideráis el oro como una materia prima, un tanto especial si se quiere, pero no como el "dinero verdadero". Un aurífero diría que está haciendo trading con el dólar o con el euro, no con el oro como acabas de decir ahora mismo (nótese la sutil diferencia).

Por lo que contáis por aquí, cuando cerráis una operación decís "he ganado tantos euros", y a partir de entonces es cuando os tomáis un descanso y sentís que ese dinero es vuestro y no os lo quita nadie. Un aurífero recalcitrante, de los que despotrican contra cualquier moneda fiat pasada, presente o futura, no se sentiría tranquilo hasta haber convertido la ganancia en oro.


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Sí, pero incluso en ese caso creo que vosotros consideráis el oro como una materia prima, un tanto especial si se quiere, pero no como el "dinero verdadero". Un aurífero diría que está haciendo trading con el dólar o con el euro, no con el oro como acabas de decir ahora mismo (nótese la sutil diferencia).
> 
> Por lo que contáis por aquí, cuando cerráis una operación decís "he ganado tantos euros", y a partir de entonces es cuando os tomáis un descanso y sentís que ese dinero es vuestro y no os lo quita nadie. Un aurífero recalcitrante, de los que despotrican contra cualquier moneda fiat pasada, presente o futura, no se sentiría tranquilo hasta haber convertido la ganancia en oro.



No es que pensemos que ese dinero ya es nuestro y no nos lo quitará nadie. Es que ese dinero irá automáticamente a satisfacer nuestros deseos primarios, Ginebra, coches, relojes...etc donde aún se paga con moneda de curso legal y no pepitas de oro.

Los lingotes debajo una loseta y no se tocan para ejpeculá::::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> *No es que pensemos que ese dinero ya es nuestro y no nos lo quitará nadie*. Es que ese dinero irá automáticamente a satisfacer nuestros deseos primarios, Ginebra, coches, relojes...etc donde aún se paga con moneda de curso legal y no pepitas de oro.
> 
> Los lingotes debajo una loseta y no se tocan para ejpeculá::::



Actividad típica de los leoncios, transmutado en cuervo para el ejemplo


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)




----------



## Dawkins (6 Dic 2011)

Jodo la valenciana..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Dic 2011)

Si esa es su pareja, honorable leoncio, le deseo que pierda todo su dinero en la bolsa, porque usted ya esta muy bien servido en otras cosas. Mi enhorabuena.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Sr Ghkghk tengo una consulta...

Debido a mi actividad como pluriempleado he calculado que hacienda me va a meter un palo de 1500 euros o mas el año que viene. Actualmente tengo en mente cogerme un piso y estoy mirando como intentar que la sangria que me va a hacer hacienda sea la mínima posible.
¿Como funciona exactamente la cuenta vivienda? Hace una semana lei que usted tenía una

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

ay omá... tó paella... paella tó...

Valenciaaa... despierta el pagafantas que hay en tí...


----------



## darwinn (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Eres un sabio...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Dic 2011)

Hoy si esto cierra plano, exijo que el señor Pollastre nos invite a una ronda de gin a los presentes, el corto del ibex salto el stop por 2 pipos, ahora solo estoy a lomos de un bávaro.

Salud señores, que es fiesta.


----------



## Topongo (6 Dic 2011)

Subidon!???!!??!!


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

Señores, NO ES MI NOVIA. Jamás la pondría en un foro público, y menos así vestida.

Eso sí, ha sido salir la foto y se ha levantado hasta... Pepón!!!


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sr Ghkghk tengo una consulta...
> 
> Debido a mi actividad como pluriempleado he calculado que hacienda me va a meter un palo de 1500 euros o mas el año que viene. Actualmente tengo en mente cogerme un piso y estoy mirando como intentar que la sangria que me va a hacer hacienda sea la mínima posible.
> ¿Como funciona exactamente la cuenta vivienda? Hace una semana lei que usted tenía una
> ...



Si cobra más de 24.000 euros, olvídese. A menos que el PP reinstaure las desgravaciones, con carácter retroactivo, también para las cuentas viviendas abiertas en 2011 por gente sin derecho supuestamente a desgravación por superar el límite de renta...

Y aunque cobre menos, no le va a compensar.


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Lo vuelven a situar en la zona que daba cortos durante toda la mañana, el nivel inferior se ha quedado más lejos que el de arriba. Veremos si vuelve a dar resultado.

Dax of course. El EUR/DOL lo acompaña


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si cobra más de 24.000 euros, olvídese. A menos que el PP reinstaure las desgravaciones, con carácter retroactivo, también para las cuentas viviendas abiertas en 2011 por gente sin derecho supuestamente a desgravación por superar el límite de renta...
> 
> Y aunque cobre menos, no le va a compensar.



Este año mi bruto es menor a esa cifra. Había leído que de 9000 me desgravaba el 15% (mi base imponible baja 1350 euros entiendo no) Que otra forma tendría para desgravarme ¿que me aconseja?,
Estaba mirando y no veo muchas opciones

1)plan de pensiones (no creo en ellos, luego por mi edad es una locura y el dinero se queda retenido) 
2)una ong (muchas son como el estado, chupocopteros que se aprovechan de la gente) 
3)como no tengo vivienda en propiedad la reforma de la vivienda actual que desgrava hasta 27000 euros puesta por zp la descarto


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Esta usted obligado a declarar? Ya sabe, inversiones. Si en mas de uno de sus empleos gana más de 1500, creo recordar....

Por cierto, la entrada en DAX buena, confiemos en mínimos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Esta usted obligado a declarar? Ya sabe, inversiones. Si en mas de uno de sus empleos gana más de 1500, creo recordar....
> 
> Por cierto, la entrada en DAX buena, confiemos en mínimos.



Si estoy obligado, en todos he ganado mas de 1500,. Por mis cálculos pagare unos 1500 aunque bueno como vivimos en un país de chichinabo y las leyes cambian cada mes, sinceramente no se calcular la cifra exacta.

Y por el tema de inversiones también estoy obligado, pero bueno este tema va a parte, son dos tramos que no tienen nada que ver en la renta.El tramo de inversiones como es un tramo bastante estable fiscalmente, no suelen cambiar mucho las leyes de un año para otro, tengo mas claro cuanto pagaré, y ahí es blanco y en botella.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



*ghkghk* 



Spoiler



se acuesta con esta piba, se acuesta con esta piba....



PD: oculto mejor::


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

a ver señorehs... ¿hay huevos de abrir unos cortos antes del cierre...? 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, NO ES MI NOVIA. Jamás la pondría en un foro público, y menos así vestida.
> 
> Eso sí, ha sido salir la foto y se ha levantado hasta... Pepón!!!




Sres, no lo han entendido... el Sr. ghkghk colecciona fractales y los quiere compartir con el foro...

por cierto, parece que Pepón se ha olvidado las pastillitas azules en casa


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> a ver señorehs... ¿hay huevos de abrir unos cortos antes del cierre...? 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Hamijo un poco después de las 16:30 esté se volvió a subir al DAX cuesta abajo.

Su visita ha sido como la del Sr. RafaXL, casi me largan 6058SP


----------



## Topongo (6 Dic 2011)

SAN vuelve a 6!! ya estoy mas cerca!


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> SAN vuelve a 6!! ya estoy mas cerca!



Estas largo? Si no es mucha indiscrepcion a que precio estas? Bienvenido compañero de viaje

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> a ver señorehs... ¿hay huevos de abrir unos cortos antes del cierre...? 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



A mí no me mire, ya no me quedan huevos, digo.... ya no me quedan cortos pa meter...


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

Ale... acabo de ponerme corto... con dos cojones... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Salto ya, no me vaya a quedar enganchao 6.066-6.044







Eso si, con el Eur/Dol sigo, lo quiero por debajo de 1.335

Edit: Rectico, toda la mañana pensando en el 5xxx del Dax se queda incrustado en el cerebelo


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas largo? Si no es mucha indiscrepcion a que precio estas? Bienvenido compañero de viaje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas largo? Si no es mucha indiscrepcion a que precio estas? Bienvenido compañero de viaje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



jejeje
desde antes del gran guano en el que me hicieron la camiseta que llevo por avatar y juro que no me quitaré.
vengo desde los 8 (precio chollo : amigo, sin STOPS "inversión que me ha enseñado una valiosa lección"
Creo que las voy a dejar para siempre en cartera como "recordatorio"


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

cuando los débiles yacen en el campo de batalla... empieza la lucha de los más valientes...







Saludos


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> jejeje
> desde antes del gran guano en el que me hicieron la camiseta que llevo por avatar y juro que no me quitaré.
> vengo desde los 8 (precio chollo : amigo, sin STOPS "inversión que me ha enseñado una valiosa lección"
> Creo que las voy a dejar para siempre en cartera como "recordatorio"



Puede que me equivoque pero veo mas probable antes de la jga de febrero ver a san entre 7 y 8 que entre 3 y 4.
Yo he visto perder hasta un 18% con san y sigo en pie, aunque he de reconcerle que justo en el minimo tuve tentaciones de salir corriendo. Tengo la cabeza bastante fria supongo q ser del norte tendra algo que ver, somos cabezones incluso cuando nos hunden. En navidades ire a san con la familia, pasare alguna fotillo del domicilio social del paseo pereda.Entiendo que usted entro este año? Antes de verano no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo, pero por la subasta.

Another day, another dollar, otro día de la marmota navideña sin emoción ni nada demasiado interesante que ver. Han empezado el día comprando y metiendo 92 contratos, a las 9:05. El resto del día han sido compras hasta las 10, ventas hasta las 14 y luego pelea entre compras y ventas que no han ido a parar a ninguna parte, el saldo antes de subasta era ligeramente negativo y tras la subasta ligeramente positivo, es decir todo muy lateral.

En subasta han vendido unos 50 contratos.

En resumen, no hay pistas, solo lateral (ya no digo rally) navideño que aburre hasta a las piedras. Sin embargo el precio ha quedado más cerca de máximos que de mínimos y no se ve suelta por ninguna parte, ni siquiera se han visto grandes órdenes vendedoras, asíq ue yo creo que seguiremos en lateral-alcista.

Y ahora me vuelvo a la piltra zzzzzZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Topongo (6 Dic 2011)

Asi es antes de verano y de norte tambien, de bilbao mas concretamente. Ahora a por unos pintxos.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Este año mi bruto es menor a esa cifra. Había leído que de 9000 me desgravaba el 15% (mi base imponible baja 1350 euros entiendo no) Que otra forma tendría para desgravarme ¿que me aconseja?,
> Estaba mirando y no veo muchas opciones
> 
> 1)plan de pensiones (no creo en ellos, luego por mi edad es una locura y el dinero se queda retenido)
> ...




Hasta 9.000 euros aportados, podrá desgravarse un 15% en función de su renta, siempre que cobre más de 17.000. Esto es, si es 23.999 euros digamos que quizá pueda uno 30 céntimos.

Las escalas del porcentaje que va minorando entre 17 y 24.000 la verdad es que lo desconozco. 

De todas formas, se va a meter en algo que pueda bajar un 30% extra por ahorrar 300 euros, como mcuho. Avisado está.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Puede que me equivoque pero veo mas probable antes de la jga de febrero ver a san entre 7 y 8 que entre 3 y 4.
> Yo he visto perder hasta un 18% con san y sigo en pie, aunque he de reconcerle que justo en el minimo tuve tentaciones de salir corriendo. Tengo la cabeza bastante fria supongo q ser del norte tendra algo que ver, somos cabezones incluso cuando nos hunden. En navidades ire a san con la familia, pasare alguna fotillo del domicilio social del paseo pereda.Entiendo que usted entro este año? Antes de verano no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk




Yo aguanté de de 42 a 24 TRE y hoy aquí hacía 23 grados... así que va a ser que somos tozudos, cada uno por la excusa que queramos :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, yo tengo 900 títulos desde los 5.50 así que quizá me deje caer con ustedes, que es buen plan seguro!


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

Según entiendo yo, está más preocupado por la desgravación hoy que por la compra de mañana. Se trata de aplazar el pago de los impuestos y aplazarlo todo lo posible.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Asi es antes de verano y de norte tambien, de bilbao mas concretamente. Ahora a por unos pintxos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk



Fijese que me lo olia que era usted de cantabria o bilbao. Se nota la impronta . Por eso estoy convencido que botin antes de caer hara que caiga europa entera.
Terminara matando con las botas puestas, lo lleva en la sangre, a pesar que en el foro se piense lo contrario, yo creo que se infravaloran 150 años de historia metiendo marrones a medio planeta. Hace muchos años eran quienes emitian billetes y el bde se asusto tanto que le quito esa potestad.A su salud esos pintxos que aproveche. Gran tierruca , me encanta bilbao y san sebastian

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Según entiendo yo, está más preocupado por la desgravación hoy que por la compra de mañana. Se trata de aplazar el pago de los impuestos y aplazarlo todo lo posible.



Por ejemplo, si se sus ingresos son de 20.000 euros, este es el cálculo:

ingresos inferiores a 24.102:

9.040 euros - (1,4125 x (base imponible - 17.707,20 euros)

ejemplo: si una persona tiene una base imponible de 20.000 euros los cálculos para calcular sobre qué cantidad puede desgravarse serían: 9.040 euros - (1,4125 x (20.000 - 17.707,20 euros)) = 5.801,42 euros. al resultado habría que aplicar el 15% general de deducción y se obtendría unos ingresos de 870,21 euros para ese año

Sustituir 20.000 del ejemplo por la cifra real, hasta un máximo de 24.102.

Dicho esto, no soy asesor fiscal, sabía que el máximo eran 24.000, el resto es de google. Pero concuerda con lo que sabía.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hasta 9.000 euros aportados, podrá desgravarse un 15% en función de su renta, siempre que cobre más de 17.000. Esto es, si es 23.999 euros digamos que quizá pueda uno 30 céntimos.
> 
> Las escalas del porcentaje que va minorando entre 17 y 24.000 la verdad es que lo desconozco.
> 
> De todas formas, se va a meter en algo que pueda bajar un 30% extra por ahorrar 300 euros, como mcuho. Avisado está.



Gracias por la info.Nunca he tenido cuenta vivienda, asi que los 4 años empezaran a contar desde este. Parece que no es un negocio tan lucrativo. Seguramente meta pero mucho menos que el limite, aunque al final pague algo a hacienda lo ganare en salud. Si al final no uso ese dinero para la compra de una casa hacienda me dara un palo entiendo no?
Solo son validas las desgravaciones entre 17000 y 24000?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Según entiendo yo, está más preocupado por la desgravación hoy que por la compra de mañana. Se trata de aplazar el pago de los impuestos y aplazarlo todo lo posible.



Yo creo que no sera un mal momento comprar una vivienda en estos 4 años, sin prisas " para vivir , no especular" y si me desgravo pues mejor 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, yo tengo 900 títulos desde los 5.50 así que quizá me deje caer con ustedes, que es buen plan seguro!



Sea usted bienvenido .Por cierto la ultima ocurrencia del san es dar minicreditos a gente de las favelas de brasil,mas concretamente de la favela mas peligrosa de todo brasil  lo dicho acabara con las botas puestas, como alguna peli de clint eastwood.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (6 Dic 2011)

Sí, entre 17 y 24. Y llegando a 24, migajas. A menos que el PP reinstaure de forma retroactiva.

Dicho esto, siempre puedes tener 9.000 euros en una misma cuenta o depósito en un banco a 31/12. Si el PP declara que retroactivamente vuelve la antigua desgravación, que es lo que ha prometido, en la próxima declaración dices que esa es tu cuenta vivienda. No ha de ser una cuenta vivienda como tal, llamada así, por poder ser, puede ser hasta un depósito al 4%... que es lo que yo hacía. Y es legal. Por lo que yo ganaba el 15% de Hacienda más el 4-5% de rentabilidad bamcaria. Las "Cuentas Viviendas" como tal, con sus ínfimos intereses, son un engañabobos para quien no se informa.


----------



## sarkweber (6 Dic 2011)

¿Ataque de optimismo? Los expertos prevén subidas de dos dígitos en bolsa  ::::::

De España al conjunto de Europa, pasando por Estados Unidos y terminando por Asia y los mercados emergentes. En los últimos cinco días, los expertos han puesto a trabajar sus bolas de cristal y han llegado a la conclusión de que el final de este ejercicio y el próximo 2012 será un año de subidas en bolsa. O, mejor dicho, de grandes subidas situadas entre un 20% y un 30%.

¿Son demasiado optimistas los pronósticos? ¿Hasta qué punto obedecen a la necesidad de las firmas de bolsa de generar negocio a toda costa tras un 2011 deprimente? Aunque es cierto que resulta muy difícil anticiparse a los movimientos de los mercados a un año vista, el optimismo de los analistas resulta sorprendente a la vista de lo mucho que fallaron con los pronósticos para este año que ya acaba.

Hace ahora doce meses, Nomura aseguraba que 2011 sería el año de la bolsa y que el Ibex, el índice más castigado en 2010, lideraría las ganancias con avances de hasta un 20%, por encima del 13% previsto para el EuroStoxx 50. El bróker japonés reincide y por boca de su estratega Ian Scott vuelve a apostar fuerte por el índice de las mayores empresas de la zona euro para el año que viene. Subirá más de un 20% hasta los 2.850 puntos.

También de dos dígitos, exactamente del 20%, es la subida esperada por los analistas de Ahorro Corporación para el Ibex 35. El bróker de las cajas de ahorros repite el porcentaje de subida que ya previó para un 2011 y que se ha quedado tan lejos de la realidad como que el selectivo baja este año alrededor de un 11%.

Ahora Ahorro Corporación –que a puesta por una cartera de valores formada por Abertis, BBVA, CAF, CaixaBank, DIA, Ferrovial, Repsol, Miquel i Costas, Telefónica y Unipapel- cree que el selectivo terminará el año 2102 en los 10.425 puntos, en cualquier caso a años luz de los 12.478 que había vaticinado para el Ibex cuando terminará este ejercicio.

Asia y EEUU, más de lo mismo

En Asia, más de lo mismo pero corregido y aumentado. Morgan Stanley ha elevado su recomendación para los mercados emergentes y Asia hasta 'maximun overweight' o nivel máximo de sobreponderación por primera vez desde hace algo más de tres años. El banco estadounidense espera que el índice MSCI Emerging Markets suba un 25% desde los niveles actuales, porcentaje que se amplía al 29% en el caso del MSCI Asia Pacific, excluido Japón.

¿Y Estados Unidos? Los analistas también calientan los mercados de la mayor economía del mundo, pero a mucho más corto plazo. Podría subir un 6,9% en lo que queda de mes de diciembre, según aseguró ayer un analista técnico de MTS Research. El índice estadounidense ha rebotado alrededor de un 13% desde sus máximos de octubre”.

¿Ataque de optimismo? Los expertos prevén subidas de dos dígitos en bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que no sera un mal momento comprar una vivienda en estos 4 años, sin prisas " para vivir , no especular" y si me desgravo pues mejor
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Quizá no sea mala idea si se negocia un buen precio. A lo que pidan, un 20% por debajo (al menos)... y muchos entran. Un buen capital de entrada para no tener problemas con el banco .... y ya está.

Si está en buena localización, será una magnífica inversión.


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

el ladrillo hispanistaní hoy en dia es de todo menos una buena inversión... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Dic 2011)

Si no lo usa para comprar la casa deberá devolver de vez to el dinero desgravado durante los cuatro años que, creo, puede mantener la cuenta vivienda. 
Ya conozco yo algunos que acabaron comprando una vivienda en el momento más inoportuno ::
Existe otro inconveniente que no depende de usted. Podrá pagar la vivienda a tocateja o necesitara crédito hipotecario?. 
En este último caso piense cuales serán sus condiciones económicas y la de los bancos dentro de cuatro años.
Hoy solo dan hipotecas para sus propios pisos.
Si todo está controlado ¡¡Que disfrute de la desgravación! y ponga fotos de la fiesta con que lo celebrará


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> el ladrillo hispanistaní hoy en dia es de todo menos una buena inversión... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Depende de qué y en dónde y por cuánto.
Hay mucho con precio muy superior al valor real, pero hay también una oferta protegida de muy buena calidad.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Dic 2011)

Si nos tenemos que fiar de las predicciones de Ahorro.com, mal vamos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si no lo usa para comprar la casa deberá devolver de vez to el dinero desgravado durante los cuatro años que, creo, puede mantener la cuenta vivienda.
> Ya conozco yo algunos que acabaron comprando una vivienda en el momento más inoportuno ::
> Existe otro inconveniente que no depende de usted. Podrá pagar la vivienda a tocateja o necesitara crédito hipotecario?.
> En este último caso piense cuales serán sus condiciones económicas y la de los bancos dentro de cuatro años.
> ...



Mi intecion es intentar que casi todo sea a tocateja.A credito solo quiero pedir entre 10000-20000 y ya me parece mucho pedir, si no me quedare como estoy. Va contra mis principios pagar mas del 20% de un activo creditopropulsado... Ademas que si me endeudo por encima de mis posibilidades, mi familia me quita de cualquier herencia por ******* porque pensaran que en el hospital se confundieron fijo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Asi es antes de verano y de norte tambien, de bilbao mas concretamente. Ahora a por unos pintxos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk



Muy chula la camiseta
Yo soltare esta semana a San si llega a 6,1
Las perspectivas para el año que viene es SAN y BBVA cerca de 3,en algun momento
Se entiende por la mania de ampliar capital y que los dividendos los repartan en acc para sus provisiones
A lo sumo con mucha suerte estara por 5
En Enero viene bajadon,bajadon


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2011)

Y por el ajuste de las perspectivas de beneficios.
...y por las desinversiones Votin, y por las desinversiones. Que si no, no llegamos...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si nos tenemos que fiar de las predicciones de Ahorro.com, mal vamos.



MR esta usted desaparecido
Aunque ya no juegue con cfd puede jugar con compra normal de acc,es mas seguro aunque menos espectacular
Se le echa de menos hamijo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> MR esta usted desaparecido
> Aunque ya no juegue con cfd puede jugar con compra normal de acc,es mas seguro aunque menos espectacular
> Se le echa de menos hamijo



Muchas gracias por el mensaje. Aunque no escriba mucho, os leo bastante... Siempre es un placer hacerlo.

Estoy bastante liadillo; soy auditor de cuentas, y aparte del propio trabajo, tengo examen del ROAC (para tener firma oficial de auditor) el sábado 27...

Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el mensaje. Aunque no escriba mucho, os leo bastante... Siempre es un placer hacerlo.
> 
> Estoy bastante liadillo; soy auditor de cuentas, y a parte del propio trabajo, tengo examen del ROAC (para tener firma oficial de auditor) el sábado 27...
> 
> Saludos y mucha suerte.



suerte para el examen


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el mensaje. Aunque no escriba mucho, os leo bastante... Siempre es un placer hacerlo.
> 
> Estoy bastante liadillo; soy auditor de cuentas, y aparte del propio trabajo, tengo examen del ROAC (para tener firma oficial de auditor) el sábado 27...
> 
> Saludos y mucha suerte.



Se le echa de menos. Algun dia si a usted puede y tiene tiempo ,si nos enseña algo sobre valoracion de empresas, un servidor le estara muy agradecido, creo que es un trabajo muy dificil de hacer bien. Tiene fichada alguna empresa via fundamentales?.Mucha suerte con el examen seguro que le sale bien; )

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## BILU (6 Dic 2011)

hay bolsa el jueves?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

Rally prenavideño de par de semanas (+ o - lo previsto, y con cautelas), aunque la zona de 8650-8880 entiendo que sería para estar fuera (o cortos con sl en 8950-9000).
No sé, pero gracias a Telefónica, esto no va muy arriba y vamos a dar tiempo a que la MM 200 ponderada nos toque por debajo casi de los 9000 (si es que la tocamos). Telefónica, la preferida...
Sin embargo, creo que hay algún valor que aún puede dar gratas sorpresas. Por ejemplo Repsol, que se va a ir creo que sí o sí a la zona de resistencia de los 24-24,25 con posibidad de cumplir un 2º alcista (ya activado como veréis en la vela de hoy, al superar los máximos de la primera estructura) hasta cerca de los 25 (pero ésto sería ilusiones, con el euro ganado acción próximo llegaría).






Aquí debajo, dejo lo que hizo Repsol en el intradia (a los que les guste el AT, claro, que falla tb (la segunda estructura quedó a pipo y según hagas la trazada de la misma), por supuesto, pero es que si se cumpliese al 100% siempre seríamos todos Donal Trump)


----------



## Estilicón (6 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Quizá no sea mala idea si se negocia un buen precio. A lo que pidan, un 20% por debajo (al menos)... y muchos entran. Un buen capital de entrada para no tener problemas con el banco .... y ya está.
> 
> Si está en buena localización, será una magnífica inversión.



Yo creo que si vives de alquiler y tienes el dinero para comprar el piso a tocateja y no tienes que meterte en una hipoteca para comprar el piso, una oportunidad para comprar un piso sería a un precio a el que calculando el VAN a 20 o 25 años, te saliera 0.

Me explico: coges la formula del VAN, pones como número de años (n) 20 o 25, en los flujos de caja pones lo que te cuesta el alquiler al año, y como tipo de interés pones la inflación (pongamos 2%) . 

A partir de aquí, calculas el valor de la inversión inicial que te dejara el VAN a 0, y que podría ser un precio orientativo. A la hora de calcular ese precio puedes dejarlo 'a pelo', o puedes 'complicarlo' incluyendo el coste de oportunidad perdido por no invertir ese dinero en un depósito durante ese tiempo. No sé si me he explicado bien. Ese valor calculado sería el máximo que se podría pagar.

Por supuesto que en los costes del piso hay IBIs y comunidad, pero también es cierto que al final del periodo de 'inversión' tienes un piso que aunque valga menos que cuando lo compraste, tendrá un 'valor residual' mayor que el IBI y comunidad pagado en ese periodo, por lo que la inversión sería positiva.

No sé, es solo mi opinión.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (6 Dic 2011)

BILU dijo:


> hay bolsa el jueves?



Creo que todos los días salvo el 26.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Se le echa de menos. Algun dia si a usted puede y tiene tiempo ,si nos enseña algo sobre valoracion de empresas, un servidor le estara muy agradecido, creo que es un trabajo muy dificil de hacer bien. Tiene fichada alguna empresa via fundamentales?.Mucha suerte con el examen seguro que le sale bien; )
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Lo mismo digo, muy amable. Aunque no os abandono del todo. 

Estaré encantado de compartir conocimientos contables... Ahora mismo el único análisis fundamental que he hecho es de las empresas que yo audito... 

Muchas gracias por todo. Un abrazo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Dic 2011)

BILU dijo:


> hay bolsa el jueves?



Si, si hay.

Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa, he visto que está entrando bastante dinero en Netflix y su aspecto gráfico podría estar en una incipiente vuelta.

Parecido en otro como es Patriot Coal Corporation (aquí hay que esperar a que supere los 10,65$).


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2011)

los usanos pepones


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

De todas formas, aunque repsol y alguna más, marque un buen técnico con algo de ganancia más en largos, yo no me subo a ningún tren más por este año, salvo que baje de estación, recargue e intente algo, pero creo que ni con esas.
por cierto, leo en este foro de burbuja, una noticia sobre el crecimiento trimestral del 0% del PIB en Brasil..cómo se interpretará esta noticia por Telefónica o Santander?


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2011)

El día que realmente se contraiga la economía Brasileña, que ocurrirá con probabilidad 100%, veremos que risas con SAN y TEF.


----------



## sarkweber (6 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> De todas formas, aunque repsol y alguna más, marque un buen técnico con algo de ganancia más en largos, yo no me subo a ningún tren más por este año, salvo que baje de estación, recargue e intente algo, pero creo que ni con esas.
> por cierto, leo en este foro de burbuja, una noticia sobre el crecimiento trimestral del 0% del PIB en Brasil..cómo se interpretará esta noticia por Telefónica o Santander?



Guano amigo, guano :fiufiu:


----------



## sarkweber (6 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El día que realmente se contraiga la economía Brasileña, que ocurrirá con probabilidad 100%, veremos que risas con SAN y TEF.





VOTIN dijo:


> Yo soltare esta semana a San si llega a 6,1
> Las perspectivas para el año que viene es SAN y BBVA cerca de 3,en algun momento
> Se entiende por la mania de ampliar capital y que los dividendos los repartan en acc para sus provisiones
> A lo sumo con mucha suerte estara por 5
> En Enero viene bajadon,bajadon



::::::


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2011)

sarkweber dijo:


> ::::::



La economía brasileña todavía tiene demasiada inercia y comprometidos unos planes de gastos descomunales los próximos años.

Los veremos claudicar a partir de 2014-2015. Ese día el botas se va a arrepentir de muchas cosas.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

sarkweber dijo:


> Guano amigo, guano :fiufiu:




Todavía no toca guano del gordo. Todavía no ....


----------



## The Hellion (6 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, muy amable. Aunque no os abandono del todo.
> 
> Estaré encantado de compartir conocimientos contables... Ahora mismo el único análisis fundamental que he hecho es de las empresas que yo audito...
> 
> Muchas gracias por todo. Un abrazo.



Suerte con el examen.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Dic 2011)

Hoy como acaben planos los usanos habría que pensar en cortos por unas sesiones,


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

A ver ese cierre americano... os vigilo... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La economía brasileña todavía tiene demasiada inercia y comprometidos unos planes de gastos descomunales los próximos años.
> 
> Los veremos claudicar a partir de 2014-2015. Ese día el botas se va a arrepentir de muchas cosas.



Se terminara marchando antes de que pase, de hecho esta entrando en europa del este y profundizando en eeuu y no me extrañaria si un dia le vemos entrar en paises en desarrollo ,a meterles microcreditos. Fijate que es lo que ha vendido, parte de brasil y chile. Botin es bastante mas picaro de lo que muchos piensan. Que me corrijan si no es cierto, pero no perdio a amancio ortega porque le enladrillo a lo bestia en 2007 , si no recuerdo mal le vendio toda la ciudad financiera a precios burbujeados y a cambio san le paga un alquiler

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Se terminara marchando antes de que pase, de hecho esta entrando en europa del este y profundizando en eeuu y no me extrañaria si un dia le vemos entrar en paises en desarrollo ,a meterles microcreditos. Fijate que es lo que ha vendido, parte de brasil y chile. Botin es bastante mas picaro de lo que muchos piensan. Que me corrijan si no es cierto, pero no perdio a amancio ortega porque le enladrillo a lo bestia en 2007 , si no recuerdo mal le vendio toda la ciudad financiera a precios burbujeados y a cambio san le paga un alquiler
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



En Brasil está muy pillado: Banespa + Banco Real.

No le va a ser fácil salirse, de hecho va a palmar hasta la corbata roja esa que siempre lleva el muy gañán.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En Brasil está muy pillado: Banespa + Banco Real.
> 
> No le va a ser fácil salirse, de hecho va a palmar hasta la corbata roja esa que siempre lleva el muy gañán.



Mucho crédito dado a empresas y a la nueva clase media. Si viene un rapapolvo, se lleva por delante a la mitad de ellos ... con lo que la mora se iría para arriba. Ya es tarde para salirse de ahí.

Allí no hay provisiones genéricas ni nada por el estilo. De momento es un magnífico negocio y cuando toque .... sufrirán mucho. En bolsa ni que decir qué pasará. Hace 10 años cuando bajó a 3, fue por líos en Brasil entre otros ya que cuando accedió al poder Lula, pensaban que podría expropiar ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

cumbre el viernes y veremos buenas noticias (con secretario del Tesoro de Usa de turismo incluido), pero siempre habrá un pero..Veo en el gráfico, que antes de las "cumbres", las bolsas suben y según se producen los "grandes" acuerdos, las buenas noticias, hay batacazo. La disculpa que se lee o escucha es "los mercados no se creen los acuerdos" u otra similar. No digo que será esta vez igual, pero que las grandes noticias no tienden a significar nada (las 2 peores noticias económica para la solvencia de Europa (auxilio al FMI y rebaja de calificación crediticia bancaria general) en este trimestre tuvieron lugar el pasado martes..)


----------



## vyk (6 Dic 2011)

*Financial Times: La Eurozona negocia duplicar su capacidad de rescate financiero.*



> *EU talks on doubling financial firewall*
> 
> *By Peter Spiegel in Brussels*
> 
> ...





> *La Eurozona negocia duplicar su capacidad de rescate financiero, según FT*
> 
> La eurozona negocia duplicar su capacidad de rescate financiero segun ft - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

estoy rezándole a san guano todo mi repertorio... 8:


Saludos o


----------



## Topongo (6 Dic 2011)

Ya he vuuelto de esos pintxos con fracaso, dos de los lugares a los que quería ir cerrados!
Que sepan que leo este hilo a diario pero que no puedo participar mas por;
1) mis escasos conocimientos
2) mi mal sitio en el curro, que aunque actualizo con el f5 cada rato, no es plan de responder 
Para el cantabro que sepa que ami también me va cantabria, buenos sitios para comer como el latucho y alguno mas...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Dic 2011)

Se viene, se vieneeee....


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se viene, se vieneeee....




*GUANO... GUANO... * :Baile:









Saludos :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2011)

Por favor,no adelanten acontecimientos
esperen a que por lo menos venda mis san


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> *GUANO... GUANO... * :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué bueno.. 

P.D: aunque como dijo Janus, guano, aún no toca (pero qué bueno jeje)


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Qué bueno..
> 
> P.D: aunque como dijo Janus, guano, aún no toca (pero qué bueno jeje)




habrá que invocarlo al menos...


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se viene, se vieneeee....



+0.11%
se han quedado pacticamente planos, no entiendo


----------



## Seren (6 Dic 2011)

Mi opinión es que efectivamente a Brasil le queda a lo sumo un año, pero para suerte de las multinacionales españolas que pululan por allí, las crisis brasileiras y las de otros paises en vias de desarrollo no suelen coincidir con las de los paises desarrollados, es decir, que si allí caen de verdad, es probable que la crisis por aquí se suavice, y lo que pierdan las empresas por alli ahora lo ganen por aqui.
La explicación del por qué es compleja y da para largo debate, pero dos palabras clave: materias primas y dolar.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Mi opinión es que efectivamente a Brasil le queda a lo sumo un año, pero para suerte de las multinacionales españolas que pululan por allí, las crisis brasileiras y las de otros paises en vias de desarrollo no suelen coincidir con las de los paises desarrollados, es decir, que si allí caen de verdad, es probable que la crisis por aquí se suavice, y lo que pierdan las empresas por alli ahora lo ganen por aqui.
> La explicación del por qué es compleja y da para largo debate, pero dos palabras clave: materias primas y dolar.



...... aquí lo de ganar no parece que vaya a ser para antes de unos cuantos años.
En el SAN publican unos resultados que son buenos para la que está cayendo pero muchísimo de ello viene de Latam. En España los resultados se van a deteriorar más y con un mayor impacto en la cuenta de resultados porque los colchones de los que tirar para tapar ... se están esfumando. La parte de ebitda que viene de Europa (consumo en Alemania y banca generalista en UK) lo va a pasar mal, bastante mal porque la recesión les va a tocar de lleno. En UK se han hinchado a conceder hipotecas tras la crisis de 2008, si ahora viene otra recesión ... entonces sí que les va a pillar con el "bolso" lleno.

Es normal que así sea ..... no siempre va a ser tener la flor en el culo. El SAN no es inmune a las crisis, toda la banca mundial (se mire el país que se mire) ha sufrido mucho, incluso HSBC que está superdiversificado en Asia. No sé por qué, el botines iba a ser diferente. Hoyga, que ganar todos los años más de 8000 millones, cuesta mucho esfuerzo ... y en este caso son falsos porque tienen mierda a espuertas en el balance.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> ...... aquí lo de ganar no parece que vaya a ser para antes de unos cuantos años.
> En el SAN publican unos resultados que son buenos para la que está cayendo pero muchísimo de ello viene de Latam. En España los resultados se van a deteriorar más y con un mayor impacto en la cuenta de resultados porque los colchones de los que tirar para tapar ... se están esfumando. La parte de ebitda que viene de Europa (consumo en Alemania y banca generalista en UK) lo va a pasar mal, bastante mal porque la recesión les va a tocar de lleno. En UK se han hinchado a conceder hipotecas tras la crisis de 2008, si ahora viene otra recesión ... entonces sí que les va a pillar con el "bolso" lleno.
> 
> Es normal que así sea ..... no siempre va a ser tener la flor en el culo. El SAN no es inmune a las crisis, toda la banca mundial (se mire el país que se mire) ha sufrido mucho, incluso HSBC que está superdiversificado en Asia. No sé por qué, el botines iba a ser diferente. Hoyga, que ganar todos los años más de 8000 millones, cuesta mucho esfuerzo ... y en este caso son falsos porque tienen mierda a espuertas en el balance.



Pero lo cierto es que el tío, con la técnica de la patada a seguir, lleva así desde antes de hacerse con el BCH. Y pufo a pufo, u operación brillante a operación brillante, mira a qué altura ha dejado al BBVA, y él era del tamaño del B o del V, si no menos, cuando empezó la banca moderna en España. 

Claro que que palmase Toledo, que le dejasen llevarse a Sáenz, que el BBV nombrase a Ybarra :ouch: y que después los Ybarra y compañía fuesen tan panchitos que se dejasen madrugar el banco por FG (en la navidad de autos no tenían ni puta idea de la que se les venía encima, después de llevar todo el año arreglando el marrón de las Cayman), es tener tanta suerte externa que si me dicen que antes de la debacle final del Santander vienen trece millones de naveh de raticulín y exterminan al resto de la banca mundial, me lo creería.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero lo cierto es que el tío, con la técnica de la patada a seguir, lleva así desde antes de hacerse con el BCH. Y pufo a pufo, u operación brillante a operación brillante, mira a qué altura ha dejado al BBVA, y él era del tamaño del B o del V, si no menos, cuando empezó la banca moderna en España.
> 
> Claro que que palmase Toledo, que le dejasen llevarse a Sáenz, que el BBV nombrase a Ybarra :ouch: y que después los Ybarra y compañía fuesen tan panchitos que se dejasen madrugar el banco por FG (en la navidad de autos no tenían ni puta idea de la que se les venía encima, después de llevar todo el año arreglando el marrón de las Cayman), es tener tanta suerte externa que si me dicen que antes de la debacle final del Santander vienen trece millones de naveh de raticulín y exterminan al resto de la banca mundial, me lo creería.



Mira el chart histórico y verás que:

i) el accionista ha ganado poco (desde luego nada al precio de ahora). El crecimiento de la capitalización ha venido sobre todo vía ampliaciones de capital. El número de acciones en circulación tiene muchos muchos ceros.
ii) este tipo vende humo e ilusión pero parné poco. Hay muchos miles que se quedaron pillados con las últimas convertibles. Desde ese mismo día, el valor no ha vuelto a estar por encima.
iii) tu magnífico post hace referencia a que FG es peor que Botín. Ahí no creo que haya muchas dudas ... pero lo de ganar dinero limpio y crear valor al accionista, no tiene mucho que ver con el BBVA.

A colación del BBVA, la verdad es que los analistos son la leche. Han estado mucho tiempo penalizando al banco porque no tenían estrategia de crecimiento inorgánico. No sé si es que en el banco se han sentido muy presionados, pero el primer tiro que han realizado en esa línea .... la han cagado a base de bien (Turquía). Además lo hicieron en plan Telefónica y Santander (comprando en multiplicadores elevados).

En fin, lo que nos interesa es que lo hagan o muy bien o muy mal para que las cotizaciones se muevan y podamos sacar beneficio de ese recorrido.:XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero lo cierto es que el tío, con la técnica de la patada a seguir, lleva así desde antes de hacerse con el BCH. Y pufo a pufo, u operación brillante a operación brillante, mira a qué altura ha dejado al BBVA, y él era del tamaño del B o del V, si no menos, cuando empezó la banca moderna en España.
> 
> Claro que que palmase Toledo, que le dejasen llevarse a Sáenz, que el BBV nombrase a Ybarra :ouch: y que después los Ybarra y compañía fuesen tan panchitos que se dejasen madrugar el banco por FG (en la navidad de autos no tenían ni puta idea de la que se les venía encima, después de llevar todo el año arreglando el marrón de las Cayman), es tener tanta suerte externa que si me dicen que antes de la debacle final del Santander vienen trece millones de naveh de raticulín y exterminan al resto de la banca mundial, me lo creería.



a qué altura ha dejado el BBVA (el tamaño no siempre es lo más importante, preguntéselo a la CAM o a Bankia, y después, por ejemplo, a la Banca March??? ahh..por encima lo estoy viendo, gracias.:rolleye::rolleye:

P.D: no soy cliente del BBVA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

Aqui en Brasil hay apuestas sobre cuando se va a ir todo a tomar por culo. Con los que he hablado, me dicen que despues del mundial/ juegos olímpicos.

Por cierto, el otro día me fui de cervezas con unos brasileños. Quise indagar si realmente aquí habia burbuja inmobiliaria. Para ello les hice las siguientes preguntas:


¿la gente cree que el precio de la vivienda nunca baja? ::
¿creen que alquilar es tirar el dinero? ::
¿que si no compran ahora luego no podrán? ::
¿que si no lo venden lo alquilarán? ::

Amén de comprar sobre plano porque cuando se termina la construcción el precio ha subido bastante, alguno tiene conocidos que han pegado pelotazos apilandotochos... 
Yo me meaba de risa. Hasta le intenté explicarle lo que era una visillera :rato2:



Articulo sobre EuroBonos


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui en Brasil hay apuestas sobre cuando se va a ir todo a tomar por culo. Con los que he hablado, me dicen que despues del mundial/ juegos olímpicos.
> 
> Por cierto, el otro día me fui de cervezas con unos brasileños. Quise indagar si realmente aquí habia burbuja inmobiliaria. Para ello les hice las siguientes preguntas:
> 
> ...



La hostia en la bolsa China fue en el año olímpico, meses antes del evento. Aquí va a pasar lo mismo, no porque todo sea una mierda ... si no porque tienen que volver a la media. Lo que en otras disciplinas se llama coeficiente de elasticidad. Aquí se han pasado varios pueblos con aquello de estirar el chicle.

El principal problema será que la retirada de capital extranjero se produciría muy rápido. En los países occidentales, se hace más despacio ... de hecho en Europa ya es está haciendo si bien ha tenido que llover bastante. En Latam, entre el track histórico y la gentuza que les gobiernan, en cuanto caigan unas gotas de lluvia .... se les corta el grifo.

Será la resaca de un exceso.


----------



## Seren (6 Dic 2011)

Entre otras cosas habrá una devaluación bastante maja del real, asi que el que quiera ir en corto con esta moneda ya sabe


----------



## The Hellion (6 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> a qué altura ha dejado el BBVA (el tamaño no siempre es lo más importante, preguntéselo a la CAM o a Bankia, y después, por ejemplo, a la Banca March??? ahh..por encima lo estoy viendo, gracias.:rolleye::rolleye:
> 
> P.D: no soy cliente del BBVA



Vaya por delante que si hay un banco con el que no simpatizo, ese es el Santander. 

No obstante, en mi opinión, el BBV(A) es la historia de una promesa incumplida desde antes de la fusión de los dos vascos. Y partiendo de donde partieron Santander, Vizcaya y Bilbao, a mi me parece que hay pocas dudas de que trampeando, semi-sobornando a competidores (Amusategui y Corcostegui) o como se quiera, el que ha llegado más lejos es el Santander. ¿Que el Bilbao era el elegante, el que no quería navajeo, como el Vizcaya? Bueno, y ¿de qué le sirvió? Asiain no supo poner los cojones en la mesa en el momento en el que debió hacerlo y Toledo le coló la copresidencia. Eso habría sido digno de ver, Toledo vs Botín. 

De ahí en adelante, el BBV siempre se dejó bizcochar, por el Santander (subasta por el Banesto, contratación de Sáenz) y después por Argentaria. 

No lo digo con admiración por Botín, sino con tristeza, pero el banco que debería haber sido el puntal de la banca en España se ha dejado comer la tostada, más por una cuestión de carácter que de conocimiento. Todos los profesionales brillantes que había en el BBV han sido laminados por los trileros. Y los dos que combinaban ambas cosas, Toledo y Sáenz, uno murió y el otro pasó al "enemigo".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2011)

Sr. Janus,

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: 

*DURO FELGUERA*







¿Usted también anda por Brasil?
¿en que ciudad?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> +0.11%
> se han quedado pacticamente planos, no entiendo



Creo que en las próximas sesiones cedemos, sin muchas estridencias


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero lo cierto es que el tío, con la técnica de la patada a seguir, lleva así desde antes de hacerse con el BCH. Y pufo a pufo, u operación brillante a operación brillante, mira a qué altura ha dejado al BBVA, y él era del tamaño del B o del V, si no menos, cuando empezó la banca moderna en España.
> 
> Claro que que palmase Toledo, que le dejasen llevarse a Sáenz, que el BBV nombrase a Ybarra :ouch: y que después los Ybarra y compañía fuesen tan panchitos que se dejasen madrugar el banco por FG (en la navidad de autos no tenían ni puta idea de la que se les venía encima, después de llevar todo el año arreglando el marrón de las Cayman), es tener tanta suerte externa que si me dicen que antes de la debacle final del Santander vienen trece millones de naveh de raticulín y exterminan al resto de la banca mundial, me lo creería.



Lo que digo, es un experto en salir a base de patadas y a base de meter pufos a todo lo que le rodea. Si llega el gran guano y el san cae, este fijo que se inventa algo para que quiebren antes el resto y salir impune, es un artista. Aun recuerdo a rubalcaba el dia q pillaron a banesto y banesto iba a comprar al san, donde acabo? Feudo de la familia botin.Desde que emitian papel antes incluso q bancos centrales no han parado, no hay que subestimar la capacidad de pillaje , son autenticos profesionales ( banif inmobiliario, amancio ortega y la lista es interminable).Dicho esto intentare estar fuera antes de los juegos olimpicos, si me sale mal me salio, es lo que hay... 
Pd: como estan los futuros?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui en Brasil hay apuestas sobre cuando se va a ir todo a tomar por culo. Con los que he hablado, me dicen que despues del mundial/ juegos olímpicos.
> 
> Por cierto, el otro día me fui de cervezas con unos brasileños. Quise indagar si realmente aquí habia burbuja inmobiliaria. Para ello les hice las siguientes preguntas:
> 
> ...



como te puedes poner corto en el real brasileño durante un año entero????


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> como te puedes poner corto en el real brasileño durante un año entero????




con un poco de fe... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

La Cepal pronóstica una "desaceleración general" en América Latina en 2012 - elEconomista.es

La directiva de la Cepal destacó que este año América Latina crecerá en promedio un 4,4 %, pero en 2012 habrá problemas en el flujo financiero, de las remesas, en inversiones y el comercio.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que en las próximas sesiones cedemos, sin muchas estridencias



la cuestión es ¿hasta dónde? todavía no han cerrado la puerta del horno


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la cuestión es ¿hasta dónde? todavía no han cerrado la puerta del horno



Pues creo que puede ser 121X, y 119X como mucho


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Las últimas 5 sesiones del SP han cerrado en un rango de 11 puntos. Después de la subida brutal del pasado día.

Del DAX podemos decir lo mismo con 50 puntos.
Tras la decisión de los BC de entrar a saco tras la presión de la Banca Privada, no se han visto movimientos, de soltar la presa por parte de "los actores" de esta función, por lo que se ha de suponer que mantienen sus posiciones vendedoras.

En cualquier momento saltaremos hacia cualquier lado, por donde suelten la cuerda. Espero que sea por parte de lo BC y caigamos con fuerza, los "gordos" no sueltan la presa tan fácil aunque estén respaldados por la Banca Privada. (Resulta curioso, que esta banca garantice las posiciones con el mismo dinero que consigue de los bancos centrales, paradójico como poco).

Espero al Dax en 5.000 pelaos y al dólar cerca del 1.30, ya veremos. Lo único es estar atentos a los máximos de estos días y en cuanto se detecten movimientos con volumen en largo o deshaciendo posiciones cortas, a salir por patas.

P.D.: El Euro Dólar está dando magníficos intra, hoy un poquito más de recorrido.


Suerte.


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues creo que puede ser 121X, y 119X como mucho



Yo apostaría por un 11xx pelaito...ienso:


----------



## Seren (7 Dic 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> como te puedes poner corto en el real brasileño durante un año entero????



Vendiendo quien los tenga, desde agosto de este año ha roto una tendencia alcista contra el euro y el dolar de varios años y estos últimos 4 meses se ha depreciado un 10% con el euro y un 18% con el dolar, y por las noticias que llegan parece que la depreciación irá para largo.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo apostaría por un 11xx pelaito...ienso:



todo llegara(2012), pero de momento no


----------



## vyk (7 Dic 2011)

Nikkei subiendo un 0,70% y futuros en verde.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

Esto de tener insonmio, a veces hace que uno lea en exceso.Leere una cita que me ha llamado la atencion.Dedicada a todos los valientes que seguimos largos a pesar de ir contra corriente, alla va:
Solo aquellos que se atreven a tener grandes fracasos terminan consiguiendo grandes exitos "Kennedy"

Buenas noches 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto de tener insonmio, a veces hace que uno lea en exceso.Leere una cita que me ha llamado la atencion.Dedicada a todos los valientes que seguimos largos a pesar de ir contra corriente, alla va:
> Solo aquellos que se atreven a tener grandes fracasos terminan consiguiendo grandes exitos *"Kennedy"*



Sí, llegó lejos...


----------



## olafien (7 Dic 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> como te puedes poner corto en el real brasileño durante un año entero????




Pidiendo un crédito en reales y cambiando los reales por euros... ::


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

yo leo este hilo todos los dias, y el Sr Muertoviviente parece que dice ls cosas por decir y sin base pero Oigan, la verdad es que el tio acierta, o quizá haga un papel y sepa más de lo que dice...


----------



## pollastre (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> yo leo este hilo todos los dias, y el Sr Muertoviviente parece que dice ls cosas por decir y sin base pero Oigan, la verdad es que el tio acierta, o quizá haga un papel y sepa más de lo que dice...




Ya le digo, "_al laico_" que estamos de los 10.700, hoyga. 

Pegaditos pegaditos.

*_suspiro_*


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya le digo, "_al laico_" que estamos de los 10.700, hoyga.
> 
> Pegaditos pegaditos.
> 
> *_suspiro_*



Pero hombre, es que el TECNICO de MV nos permite estar rondando con 2.000 puntos arriba, o 2.000 puntos abajo.

Lo que viene a ser minucias en una cartera...


----------



## darwinn (7 Dic 2011)

Dentro de TEF a 14,22. A ver si sacamos para unas currywurst y weizen bier


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Dentro de TEF a 14,22. A ver si sacamos para unas currywurst y weizen bier



Largo?

Yo voy largo en el ibex después de las vacaciones y lo veo peliagudo


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero hombre, es que el TECNICO de MV nos permite estar rondando con 2.000 puntos arriba, o 2.000 puntos abajo.
> 
> Lo que viene a ser minucias en una cartera...



Oigan pero su teoría de los triangulos rotos y el brutal rally alcista parece cumplirse...
No me juzguen que en esto soy un principiante y lo que dice parece no fundamentarse en mucho... 
DE todas formas es divertido el rifi-rafe que se traen con el.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan pero su teoría de los triangulos rotos y el brutal rally alcista parece cumplirse...
> No me juzguen que en esto soy un principiante y lo que dice parece no fundamentarse en mucho...
> DE todas formas es divertido el rifi-rafe que se traen con el.



Yo no tengo ningún rifi rafe (pollastre si, esta dolido XD)

Pero vaticinar que algún día(antes del 16 de diciembre) se rondarán los 10700(posteriormente, fue bajando hasta 10200) y que se vaya a primeros de diciembre con la bolsa en 8200 diciendo que parece que nos vamos al guano otra vez...

Pues siendo yo novato y observando el comportamiento de mis gatos puedo decir que en enero tocaremos los 6.000 del ibex y fallar por 2.000 puntos, eso si, luego medallita 

Edito para añadir, que si a el le funciona la operativa, genial y me alegro. Pero yo que no aguanto las posiciones más de 10 minutos, como que me sentiría incomodo con ese tipo de operativa y sin fecha limite...


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Bueno, que son casi 2000 puntos en una semana...


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> yo leo este hilo todos los dias, y el Sr Muertoviviente parece que dice ls cosas por decir y sin base pero Oigan, la verdad es que el tio acierta, o quizá haga un papel y sepa más de lo que dice...



Bueno, pues ya le han contestado, y han tardado algo más de lo que yo pensaba. :XX:

Si quiere mi opinión, obviamente desinformada, le diría que MV podría salirse perfectamente con la suya (o ser menos atacado) si se dejase de triángulos y de gráficos y adoptase una técnica similar al Trading Testicular del Sr. Zuloman.

El problema es que al insistir en lo de TECNICO y en los hombros-cuello toro-hombros que se van a empezar a formar a partir de marzo del 2012, los expertos de este foro se sienten burlados, no sin razón; aunque probablemente MV ni siquiera quiere burlarse de ellos, sino vacilar (aunque igual yo soy un ingenuo). 

En el peor de los casos, MV es alguien con mucho "conocimiento de bolsa" (sea eso lo que sea) que se hace el tonto en internet tratando de burlarse de los expertos que postean aquí.

En el mejor, si hay que pensar que su "personaje de internet" es de buena fe, es alguien con una formación general mejorable, pero con el suficiente "conocimiento de bolsa" como para detectar grandes movimientos o para saber cuándo jugársela. 

En esta última ocasión, aunque pollastre quiera matarme por lo que voy a decir, le ha salido razonablemente bien. Si se le hubiera hecho caso, se habría ganado bastante dinero. Dijo, más o menos, cuándo entraba y también, a su manera, como Sinatra, cuándo salía. Harina de otro costal sería saber si hay que hacerle caso la próxima vez que venga de do moran los muertos y nos diga eso del rally brutal alcista o lo que sea que diga la próxima vez. 

Aquí tenemos la suerte de que los grandes expertos solo abren la boca para decir cosas precisas, no la primera ventolera que parece que va a pasar con un índice de probabilidad del 5 por ciento, y les preocupan las consecuencias de sus palabras. 

Si le gustase la fórmula uno, le diría que los expertos residentes de este foro están en la liga de Ron Dennis, Frank Williams o Ross Brawn, y el Sr. Muerto Viviente en la de Flavio Briatore. El del "you taw taw", "a ver qué hace el chino", el que hizo estrellarse a Piquetiño para que Alonso ganase una carrera... pero también un director de equipo que tiene cuatro campeonatos mundiales a sus espaldas, casi todos ellos ganados de forma poco ortodoxa, cierto es.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya le digo, "_al laico_" que estamos de los 10.700, hoyga.
> 
> Pegaditos pegaditos.
> 
> *_suspiro_*



Me ha tenido pensando en curas y seglares un par de minutos. ¡Condenado, que usted _sí_ sabe poner tildes!


----------



## plusvis (7 Dic 2011)

Con poco que se lea este hilo ya se ve quién aporta con conocimiento de causa y quién aporta en función de 4 líneas, que también sé hacerlas yo.
Van a comparar un razonamiento con una combinación de fibos, soportes, resistencias e indicadores, a decir unos "místicos" 10.700, +- 2000 puntos... me parece incluso motivo de baneo permanente, puesto que no hablamos de jugar al parchís con pipas, sino de invertir nuestros raquíticos dinerohs. Y hoygan, las gacelillas no podemos estar +-2000 puntos.


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Hombre esta claro quien aporta con concimiento, gráficos demás, solo digo que esta vez lo del muertoviviente ha sido gracioso, yo particularmente no me la jugaría con las predicciones de muertoviviente y quizá si con la de algun otro.
Pero bueno, quizá este trolleando y sepa más de loq eu dice saber...


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2011)

A los buenos dias!



olafien dijo:


> Pidiendo un crédito en reales y cambiando los reales por euros... ::



Lo cierto es que se hace así, el problema es la diferencia entre tipos de interés, que no se cual es pero probablemente sean bastante más altos en Brasil que en Europa.

Lo ideal sería pedir prestados reales brasileños a un tipos de interés bajo para venderlos por euros, comprarlos al cabo de un año por lo que haya y luego pagar el interés por el préstamo.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Votin, el SAN ya marcó en 6,10 euros!!!!. Parecía imposible que salieras de ahí sin rasguños ....

Espero que lo hayas conseguido, en ese escenario ... ENHORABUENA!


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Votin, el SAN ya marcó en 6,10 euros!!!!. Parecía imposible que salieras de ahí sin rasguños ....
> 
> Espero que lo hayas conseguido, en ese escenario ... ENHORABUENA!



Sniff,sniff!!!!!:S
Me han echado de la JGA ,el automatico salto en los 6,10:´(
Adios amigos,adios,fue muy potito mientras duro

Espero recoger mis SAN alla por Enero sobre los 5 euros o asin

Ahora a esperar al BIG GUANO

Venga!!!!TUNUEL a bailar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Dic 2011)

Espere por Manitú!!!!
que los BBVA lleguen a 6,9... luego que baile el señor Tonuel y que caiga todo el guano que quiera, ya volveremos a pillarlos en 5


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

El DAX se enfrenta a la diretriz bajista en series de minutos. Opción de corto con SL ajustado.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX se enfrenta a la diretriz bajista en series de minutos. Opción de corto con SL ajustado.




Bastante sencillo, 15 pipos de reward.

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

Respecto al tema que vuestras mercedes se traen con los vaticinios del sr MV., veneración aparte, ya que al sr MV. le debemos el apelativo RBA, deben los no tan asiduos recordar la época en la que el señor no-muerto comentaba:

- Aprovecho para cargar más arriba. (no son palabras textuales)

A mi buen entender esto significaba: Mandrilada. Me pongo de nuevo corto (o piramido :XX

La avaricia es muy mala y las prisas por ganar dinero nos hacen tomar el camino más corto siguiendo las opiniones de cualquiera. Tengan cuidado allá fuera con a quien siguen. Consejo: Estudien, experimenten y testeen sus conocimientos ustedes mismos. 

Estudio, estudio y estudio. Que aqui no atan a los perros con longanizas hoygan. Que por cada 1 que pilla el RBA con dos contratos gordos hay 10000 que los ponen mirando a cuenca.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Espere por Manitú!!!!
> que los BBVA lleguen a 6,9... luego que baile el señor Tonuel y que caiga todo el guano que quiera, ya volveremos a pillarlos en 5



Ponga una orden automatica de venta en un punto 6,9 parece bien
es posible que pille un galp al alza en estas fechas y salga
Por lo demas todas las subidas son producto de transfusiones de optimismo y confianza de los cuatro politicos de turno,pero si no van acompañadas de realidades la verdad se impondra


----------



## Greco (7 Dic 2011)

Salgo de todas mis Ibex, Telesforica, Engas e Ibertrola.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sniff,sniff!!!!!:S
> Me han echado de la JGA ,el automatico salto en los 6,10:´(
> Adios amigos,adios,fue muy potito mientras duro
> 
> ...



Felicidades por las plusvalias. Si viene el GRAN guano no se yo si sera buen precio 5, para mi un gran guano es ver a san por debajo de 3. Yo intentare venderlas al precio que tengo en mente con mas o menos fortuna. Seguramente me tragare unos cuantos owned. Por cierto es una pena que abandone el bus de la jga. Quien a parte de un servodor sigue largo?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Salgo de todas mis Ibex, Telesforica, Engas e Ibertrola.



Yo me quedo hasta por lo menos el lunes, en plan " a ver que pasa"
TEF,IBE,
En BME me quedo fijo, que las tengo desde 19.
y SAN... pues ya se verá.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades por las plusvalias. Si viene el GRAN guano no se yo si sera buen precio 5, para mi un gran guano es ver a san por debajo de 3. Yo intentare venderlo al precio que tengo en mente con mas o menos fortuna. Seguramente me tragare unos cuantos owned. Por cierto es una pena que abandone el bus de la jga. Quien a parte de un servodor sigue largo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades por las plusvalias. Si viene el GRAN guano no se yo si sera buen precio 5, para mi un gran guano es ver a san por debajo de 3. Yo intentare venderlas al precio que tengo en mente con mas o menos fortuna. Seguramente me tragare unos cuantos owned. Por cierto es una pena que abandone el bus de la jga. Quien a parte de un servodor sigue largo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



No llegara a 3 de golpe,logicamente tendra bajadas y subidas
En 5 es un buen punto para entrar en Enero o Febrero,para llegar a 3 me imagino
que seria fin del 2012


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Joder con el EUR como cae


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo me quedo hasta por lo menos el lunes, en plan " a ver que pasa"
> TEF,IBE,
> En BME me quedo fijo, que las tengo desde 19.
> y SAN... pues ya se verá.



Cuando salga mariano anunciando las medidas de ajuste necesarias,no sera un buen dia,si sumamos lo que enseñara de mierda guardada en los cajones pues tampoco
Enero parece ser el tiempo,ademas hay que decirle a la gente de una vez por todas la realidad


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder con el EUR como cae



si y las bolsa suben ligeramente o se mantienen, para mí que preparar barbacoa


----------



## Greco (7 Dic 2011)

Para mi que vamos para abajo practicamente desde ya hasta converger en los 8000. Luego para arriba.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

El DAX por técnico en serie de minutos está funcionando de maravilla. Vaya bicoca que está siendo ....

En series de horas, más le vale aguantar los 6020 ....


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

que velón rojete acaban de meter en el ibex


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Ahora mismo, cinco últimas sesiones Dax casi plano, Ibex subida acumulada más de un 4%.








Los índices "serios" siguen al Dax, veremos por donde salta la liebre.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo, cinco últimas sesiones Dax casi plano, Ibex subida acumulada más de un 4%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las "purgas" del ibex suelen ser grandiosas 

Las gallinas que entran,...por las que salen


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

A ver si hoy pierde los 6.000 que ayer me dejo a medias...5994


6.119-5.994 canal actual.ienso:

Edit: Estoy hoy con las cifras, edito el canal:S


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

San acaba de vender su filial en colombia,este Botin no para ni un solo dia. No se que previsiones tendran para 2012, pero estan saliendo por patas de toda sudamerica.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

No, no hasta este lunes!
hasta despues de la supercumbre...
para antes del 21 me quito de todo menos de BME, y es que esta entre el dividendo y que ni en el gran guano guaneo, pues me la dejo en plan depósito.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> San acaba de vender su filial en colombia,este Botin no para ni un solo dia. No se que previsiones tendran para 2012, pero estan saliendo por patas de toda sudamerica.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Esta reduciendo negocio
necesita una solvencia mas elevada de cara a las nuevas normas europeas,por ello aumentara capital,retribuira los dividendos en acc,convertira preferentes en acc,etc
Todo para ser mas solvente 
Mal momento para ser acc,aunque en un futuro no dudo que se vera recompensado porque su valor contable es mucho mayor que su valor de capitalizacion actual
No pasa asi con telefonica que vale en capitaliacion el doble que en libros,esta si no puede mantener el dividendo lo pasara mal porque la mayoria de sus accionistas son rentistas


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta reduciendo negocio
> necesita una solvencia mas elevada de cara a las nuevas normas europeas,por ello aumentara capital,retribuira los dividendos en acc,convertira preferentes en acc,etc
> Todo para ser mas solvente
> Mal momento para ser acc,aunque en un futuro no dudo que se vera recompensado porque su valor contable es mucho mayor que su valor de capitalizacion actual
> No pasa asi con telefonica que vale en capitaliacion el doble que en libros,esta si no puede mantener el dividendo lo pasara mal porque la mayoria de sus accionistas son rentistas



El tema es que si estos no descansan ni un solo dia colocando pufos a medio planeta, tienen de lema el que no corre vuela.
Yo estoy de acuerdo mal momento para ser accionista, pero de cualquier banco. A ver como salgo de esta, pero bueno creo que botin y compañia colaran los marrones a los demas antes que otros.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es que si estos no descansan ni un solo dia colocando pufos a medio planeta, tienen de lema el que no corre vuela.
> Yo estoy de acuerdo mal momento para ser accionista, pero de cualquier banco. A ver como salgo de esta, pero bueno creo que botin y compañia colaran los marrones a los demas antes que otros....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yo creo que voy a asumir plusvalias al -20%


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a asumir plusvalias al -20%



Vas a vender hoy? Yo de momento sigo, a no ser que vea un giro importante, 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

No, hoy no, me la voy a jugar al resultado de la cumbre, ya me da igual al menos 23 que al menos 17. lo que saque para amortizar prestamo y ya tengo un 23% de revalorización( deducción Pais Vasco) . 
El que no se consuela...


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Yo pienso que se puede mantener ,se pone un SL a 5,9 del San y listo
Por lo demas parece alcista(todavia)


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Indice de derrape echando chispas.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> No, no hasta este lunes!
> hasta despues de la supercumbre...
> para antes del 21 me quito de todo menos de BME, y es que esta entre el dividendo y que ni en el gran guano guaneo, pues me la dejo en plan depósito.



La verdad es que BME ha sido, hasta ahora, mejor que cualquier depósito. Y si no se tiene prisa, Desde marzo de 2009, es como un plazo fijo al 10%... libre de impuestos; me parece que el punto mínimo fue 13.36 a principios de marzo de 2009, aunque para el 30 de marzo de ese año ya estaba otra vez en los 20. 

Jodidos están los que las tuvieran desde antes de junio de 2008, cuando estuvo cotizando entre los 25 y los 50. 

Mientras se las apañen para mantener mínimamente controlada la cotización, es para tener 750 en cartera permanentemente. 

Y si algún día la NASDAQ, NYSE Euronext o Deutsche Boerse se deciden... :baba::baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Ya asoma la patita...


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

fue bonito mientras duró...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Indice de derrape echando chispas.



Vamossss, gatico que te llevo mirando una hora y no subes.


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamossss, gatico que te llevo mirando una hora y no subes.









Ahora va a intentar el salto arriba....::::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Vendidas las Basf. +14% en menos de dos semanas.

Un gran idilio de otoño.


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Bueno, al final me va a reventar el Stop a 5,9!


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamossss, gatico que te llevo mirando una hora y no subes.





FranR dijo:


> Ahora va a intentar el salto arriba....::::




Yo lo veo permanentemente al filo de la navaja... Y claro, pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Juasssssssssssss ese gato va a ser el ibex dentro de poco. El pobre mueve la cola pensando en los 10700 o 10551 del muerto, lo ve cerca cerca, y catapumpabajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Lo de ustedes con los gatos no es normal, tienen una imagen para todo. _Pelagatos que sois unos pelagatos._


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

El Ibex 35 se desinfla y vuelve a los 7.900 - elEconomista.es


Estos del economista tienen una guasa, menudo susto me llevado al leer 7900.
Y si te metes en el gráfico de algún valor ya viene la cotización de todo el día, bajadas hasta las 17 y luego cerrar verdes pero por muy poco


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo de ustedes con los gatos no es normal, tienen una imagen para todo. _Pelagatos que sois unos pelagatos._


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Juasssssssssssss ese gato va a ser el ibex dentro de poco. El pobre mueve la cola pensando en los 10700 o 10551 del muerto, lo ve cerca cerca, y catapumpabajo.










Tenemos varios modelos de salto, habrá que usarlos en días guaneros con amago de subida.


Edit: Me voy al tema Gif con los que me parto el ojete. Allí pondré algunos que me estoy encontrando magníficos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Honorable siento la derrota de ayer. Pude ver algo del partido, justo en el gol del negrito del otro equipo, y solté un mierda. Todos me preguntaron ya que saben que no me gusta el fútbol, entonces les tuve que contar que conocía a un leoncio que iba a opar BME o BMW, una de las dos, y me iba a poner de presidente ejecutivo. Nadie me creyó, peor para ellos.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Vaya hilo de buitres
Estais todos esperando como locos a que guane a lo burro para entrar con toda la pasta


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Honorable siento la derrota de ayer. Pude ver algo del partido, justo en el gol del negrito del otro equipo, y solté un mierda. Todos me preguntaron ya que saben que no me gusta el fútbol, entonces les tuve que contar que conocía a un leoncio que *iba a opar BME o BMW*, una de las dos, y me iba a poner de presidente ejecutivo. Nadie me creyó, peor para ellos.



¿Por qué elegir cuando se puede tener todo?


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

señores que SAN se me va...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Cuidado con juguetear con los leoncios que siempre acaba igual...


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

se fue........
Me quitaré la camiseta...


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo de ustedes con los gatos no es normal, tienen una imagen para todo. _Pelagatos que sois unos pelagatos._



Nos viene por el avatar del Sr. MV...imaginéselo en las situaciones expuestas en el gif...buscando el 10.700


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Joder con el SAN ,que joputa ,va derecho a 5,8 sin frenos!!!!!!!!!

pd
Estoy por comprarla de nuevo en 5,5 si guanea hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Vamooos que se nos viene el guanoooo


----------



## pollastre (7 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Me ha tenido pensando en curas y seglares un par de minutos. ¡Condenado, que usted _sí_ sabe poner tildes!



Je... no crea que no le he dedicado unos segundos a considerar la cuestión, antes de enviar el post :o 

Al final, decidí que bastante había atacado ya a la ortodoxia con el _palabro_, como para encima aplicarle las... cómo eran... ah, sí: reglas de orto-grafía


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Cuidador de SAN, a urgencias por favor! Desfibrilador!


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las Basf. +14% en menos de dos semanas.
> 
> Un gran idilio de otoño.



Todo un gol por la escuadra, desde el centro del campo, en el minuto 95

[YOUTUBE]5MD8a-4eZNI[/YOUTUBE]

Ahora lo único que tiene que hacer es encontrar a la aficionada de ayer, para que celebre su habilidad... :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (7 Dic 2011)

Paramos en 6009 (corneta y primer aviso), 5991 (segundo aviso, primeras almohadillas del respetable) y 5966 (a toriles y manteo implacable).

Tengan ojete-calor ahí fuera, mañana más.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Hoyga, Hellion. Que eso es un centro malo!!


----------



## tatur (7 Dic 2011)

Ya echaba de menos al oso guanoso


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

A 20 puntos del objetivo inferior ....


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Hoy no tocaba guano
mala señal
Como entres los usanos en rojo esto ira de culo y sin frenos


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

El guarribex no entiende de termino medio.

O sube mucho o guanea mucho


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si hoy pierde los 6.000 que ayer me dejo a medias...5994
> 
> 
> 6.119-5.994 canal actual.ienso:
> ...



A mi el siguiente nivel pierde los 5.900...me quedo agarrao un rato más. Si pilla los 599x...meto stop con 20 y por lo menos aseguro 40. SUERTE Y AR TORO


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, Hellion. Que eso es un centro malo!!



Pues mire cómo se engorila el respetable. 

Al final aquí lo que vale es el resultado, patapúm y gol, que me van ustedes a resultar unos mingafrías del técnico y el tiqui-taca

Imagine a la morenita, si ayer Soldado o quien sea, marca el 0-1 de esa manera en el descuento.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El guarribex no entiende de termino medio.
> 
> O sube mucho o guanea mucho




Además, ha sido pánico porque el resto de bolsas ni se han inmutado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Paramos en 6009 (corneta y primer aviso), 5991 (segundo aviso, primeras almohadillas del respetable) y 5966 (a toriles y manteo implacable).
> 
> Tengan ojete-calor ahí fuera, mañana más.



Mañana mas rojo, por mi señora madre que hacia unos platos de relamerse.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Además, ha sido pánico porque el resto de bolsas ni se han inmutado.



Lo que me dice mucho quien tiene el papel ahora mismo...


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Además, ha sido pánico porque el resto de bolsas ni se han inmutado.



Fenton la ha vuelto a liar

[YOUTUBE]CtB1HQt6ak8[/YOUTUBE]

y el cuidador del SAN detrás como un loco...


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

¿ y no sera que esperan que entre mas gente con las subidas y se ponen nerviosos por que
la gente mas bien esta a la que salta y no entran?
Cada toque de corneta hace que la gacelada salga en tropel por la misma puerta y claro
pasa lo que pasa......


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo que me dice mucho quien tiene el papel ahora mismo...



Las gaceilitas asustadizas...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Personalmente no estaría en nada que oliera a Ibex, pero en concreto los bancos ni tocarlos con un palo...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Las gaceilitas asustadizas...


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Bueno, a ver que camista me pongo ahora, 
de SAN desde luego salgo escaldado entre a 8 x 1000
y salgo a 5.9... menudo estropicio, por media ha habido un par de dividendos que dignifican un poco el tema... pero...


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Por cierto señor GHKGHK tiene razón, cuando uno se quita el muerto, respira aliviado...


----------



## Estilicón (7 Dic 2011)

Ya se veía que la zona de los 8800 tenía más peligro que un mono con 2 pistolas. Era momento de salir y esperar a ver que hacía. 

De momento caída hasta los 8640, donde curiosamente había soporte y se ha frenado. Veamos esos 8600 que hacen, si aguantan y tiran para arriba o nos acabamos marchando próximamente a la zona 8400.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

El dax ganándose el maillot rojo


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

ahora si que ha llegado el momento de invocarlo... 


*GUANO... GUANO...* :Baile:












Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Estará Carpatos echando espuma por la boca...

que si Merkel,...que si el ministro de tal...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

siiiiiiiiiii, gracias al dax ya no me toca fregar perolos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Dic 2011)

mis condolencias a los che. otra vez sera.

asi nos ven desde fuera..


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

stop profit... y a dejar las plusvas correr... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)




----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Donde acabará hoy mittal? 
Rey de guanos y peponazos?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ahora si que ha llegado el momento de invocarlo...
> 
> 
> *GUANO... GUANO...* :Baile:
> ...



jejeje (muy buena esa invocación ) Os leo desde el trabajo..bueno en 8570 podemos deshacer temporalmente el corto de 8800 , a ver si rompe hacia abajo o rebota..


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Donde acabará hoy mittal?
> Rey de guanos y peponazos?



A mí por lo pronto me ha saltado el stop. +24% en dos semanas.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Ya llevo 4 stops dinámicos fuera, Iberdrola, San, Basf y MTS... 

No sufrais por mí que vienen de muuuuuuuuuuy abajo!


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí por lo pronto me ha saltado el stop. +24% en dos semanas.



Ya leí su entrada, dos veces ha hecho lo mismo mittal, yo en la próxima que roce los 12€ entraré.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Montaña rusa, siiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya leí su entrada, dos veces ha hecho lo mismo mittal, yo en la próxima que roce los 12€ entraré.



Hará usted bien, pues no habrá dos sin tres. Yo le acompañaré.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Han metido dinamita a los cortos...pero no ha pasado nada, de momento

La razón,noticia mamporrera

El BCE dice que está planeando aflojar los criterios de los colaterales para los préstamos.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Donde acabará hoy mittal?
> Rey de guanos y peponazos?



Póngame cuarto y mittal.

En lonchas finas. Y me retire el plástico, hoyga!


----------



## holgazan (7 Dic 2011)

Hódar hoy en Expansión.
Así será diciembre: Goldman Sachs y otros van como locos y ya no saben a quien rebajar algo para ellos sacar tajada.
Cuando vean que no ganan nada por el lado corto, *pueden reventar las bolsas al alza.*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Y Sacyr o es que nadie se acuerda de Sacyr, y los cortos aqui si dejan. juasssssss, Del Rivero espera que este ya no esta, bueno es igual, sigue siendo la guanista del ibex por excelencia.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

¿A alguien le ha pasado alguna vez que no le salte un stop porque, simplemente, no haya órdenes de compra que la cubran? Es que estoy ciñendo los stops de todos los valores por una eventual "noticia bomba", pero, ¿quién me dice que no pongo un stop en Ebro a 14,50 pero si sale Markel diciendo "adiós" no hay comprador hasta los muuuuuuuucho más abajo??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

RRRRRREEEVENTARRRRR BRRRRRRUTALMENTE HACIA ARRRRRRIBA, claro que si, claro que si.

Reventar, brutal...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Claro, si nadie compra, nadie vende. Si no tienes contrapartida a esos precios, se ejecutara donde si entren compradores, o depende de la orden no se ejecutara.


----------



## Greco (7 Dic 2011)

5.900? El Ibex¿? yo creo que tanto no...


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

me van a petar el stop de TEF


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

¿Para cuando era la profecía de los 10700?


----------



## Greco (7 Dic 2011)

Yo dije 9700 y me he pasado en 1000...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

"El dia 14 de diciembre del 2011 el Ibex 35 cotizara en 10700" Malvado robotnick.

El muerto fue mucho mas sensato solo dijo 10551 y no se que de un hombro cabeza hombro.

10700 necesita de un reventonnnn brutalmente alcista.


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> "El dia 14 de diciembre del 2011 el Ibex 35 cotizara en 10700" Malvado robotnick.
> 
> El muerto fue mucho mas sensato solo dijo 10551 y no se que de un hombro cabeza hombro.
> 
> 10700 necesita de un reventonnnn brutalmente alcista.



Y yo haciendo apología de MV esta mañana...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Al muerto se lo perdonamos, el trabaja con errores de incertidumbre, de orden de magnitud de masmenos 2000 puntos, asi que lo ha clavado, en su mundo, pero la ha clavado.


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A alguien le ha pasado alguna vez que no le salte un stop porque, simplemente, no haya órdenes de compra que la cubran? Es que estoy ciñendo los stops de todos los valores por una eventual "noticia bomba", pero, ¿quién me dice que no pongo un stop en Ebro a 14,50 pero si sale Markel diciendo "adiós" no hay comprador hasta los muuuuuuuucho más abajo??




ponga usted un stop limitado al alza o a la baja con algunos pocos céntimos de diferencia... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Ahi esta mi gamesa...,en cuanto huele guano es la primera en apuntarse
lo raro es que le gane el bbva


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

¿como es que esta el sabadell en verde?


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿como es que esta el sabadell en verde?



Ha comprado la CAM, quiere otra razon 8:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ha comprado la CAM, quiere otra razon 8:



Por eso mismo
tendria que estar ya arruinada,asi el SAN mata dos pajaros de un tiro::


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Toma bajon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t0mynoker (7 Dic 2011)

El Ibex se dirige a los 5900 y ese no será el suelo, mirad este analisis por Ondas de Elliot

BolsayOtrasCosas: El Ibex se dirige a los 5900 y ese no será el suelo


----------



## plusvis (7 Dic 2011)

Qué está pasando? En 5 minutos... BRUTAL hacia abajo!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Hay tiene para entretenerse por los fondos durante un par de días...


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Ya estoy aquí....he ido a invertí las ganancias en oro, que luego los auríferos nos dicen cosas.

MIRE SEÑOR "FORINAIN" las ganancias invertidas en oro..






Al final me ha saltado con +120 el Daxxxxx:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

jojojo me van a sacar sin querer de todo el IBEx tengo TEF en 13,7 e IBE en 4,95


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Dic 2011)

Cierro por esta semana, jajaja de un dia y medio, a lomos de los cortos cabalgamos con stop profit ya. Agur.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> jojojo me van a sacar sin querer de todo el IBEx tengo TEF en 13,7 e IBE en 4,95



Mañana
mañana.......::


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Va, por eso de ser de Bilbao voy a bajar un poco el SL de IBE , lo dejaré en 4,90 y a ver que pasa.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Va, por eso de ser de Bilbao voy a bajar un poco el SL de IBE , lo dejaré en 4,90 y a ver que pasa.



No tiente usted la suerte,no la tiente
ponga el stop mas pa bajo


----------



## Jamóncontomate (7 Dic 2011)

Apuesto por encima de 9000 la semana que viene si conseguimos aguantar los 8500. Curiosidad el soporte coincide con las reuniones de BCE y barandas.


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Ahora mismo estamos en un nivel relevante a medio plazo. Si pierde lo que tiene ahora mismo al cierre, le queda un buen tramo de caida...








*GUAAAANOOO GUAAANOOOO*


DAX 5833 eso a muyyyy corto (hoy mismo, es el siguiente nivel)

IBEX 8514 (que ya lo ha tocado) pues a 8.386


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Se han ido todos a comprar oro o han hecho como el SR. MV al ver el desplome?


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Se han ido a tomar cafe,el guano de hoy ya esta todo vendido
no creo que baje mas a menos que saque tonuel el baile de los pajaritos


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

Una preguntilla señores, 
para cartera a largo, dividendos y tal.. y acompañar a BME que se quedarían, con TEF o IBE, de la otra me voy a quitar.


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2011)

Si esto fuera guano de verdad... el foro estaría al chup chup... y aqúí andamos todos de paseo... ahora bien... yo no hago más que empujar hacia abajo con el dedo en la pantalla la gráfica del SP... como la engancheeee.... :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

¿los gatetes son la mascota del hilo?


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Dentro de TEF a 14,22. A ver si sacamos para unas currywurst y weizen bier




sólo por curiosidad... ienso:


¿le saltó el stop loss... o acaso es usted inversor de largo plazo...? 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Una preguntilla señores,
> para cartera a largo, dividendos y tal.. y acompañar a BME que se quedarían, con TEF o IBE, de la otra me voy a quitar.



Yo a largo me quedaria con IBE,flutua menos


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> sólo por curiosidad... ienso:
> 
> 
> ¿le saltó el stop loss... o acaso es usted inversor de largo plazo...? 8:
> ...



No, la de IBe no llegó a saltar.
Soy más bien inversor a largo pero.... lo de SAN me ha enseñado si se ve llegar el fin del mundo pues ya compraré más abajo...


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Tu verás si al final cerramos en verde y todo....::::::


----------



## Estilicón (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Tu verás si al final cerramos en verde y todo....::::::



Por dios, no. Que voy corto en TEF desde los 14,12 y tengo el SP en 13,94.

Quiero mas guano :´(


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Señores accionistas,rogamos tomen sus asientos que vamos a partir para la JGA
Los srs acc que esten mas pillados rogamos que se sienten mas adelante y dejen los asientos posteriores a las gacelillas


----------



## eruique (7 Dic 2011)

http://http://www.sentimientomercado.com/
toca votar


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2011)

La ópera no acaba hasta que canta la gorda...


----------



## holgazan (7 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Señores accionistas,rogamos tomen sus asientos que vamos a partir para la JGA
> Los srs acc que esten mas pillados rogamos que se sienten mas adelante y dejen los asientos posteriores a las gacelillas



Vaya peazo d´otobús.
En éso se gasta Alierta mis dineros. 
Alierta: Como me bajes el dividendo te despido.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Dic 2011)

Sali el viernes con perdidas y me alegro, el mercado esta de locos y estos vaivenes sin ton ni son, son los que hacen sufrir el corazon mas de lo razonable.

Prefiero ver estos toros desde la barrera con una pequeña cornadita en el bolsillo que salir en plan gili a la plaza del mercado y que cualquier torito me destroce dejandome cara de ******** que se le va a hacer.


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Por dios, no. Que voy corto en TEF desde los 14,12 y tengo el SP en 13,94.
> 
> Quiero mas guano :´(



Tranquilo hombre que era bromita. Las vera por debajo de 12, usted tranquilo


----------



## Estilicón (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre que era bromita. Las vera por debajo de 12, usted tranquilo



Mi operación es menos ambiciosa. 

Entré corto en 14,12. He bajado el stop a 13,94 (ibex vuelve a 8650, salir por patas), objetivo 13,62 (ibex a 8400). Ahí me saldría.

Ya tengo un 1.5% en el saco. Busco el 4%.


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

Stop profit a tomar por saco... :ouch:


Saludos :


----------



## Estilicón (7 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Mi operación es menos ambiciosa.
> 
> Entré corto en 14,12. He bajado el stop a 13,94 (ibex vuelve a 8650, salir por patas), objetivo 13,62 (ibex a 8400). Ahí me saldría.
> 
> Ya tengo un 1.5% en el saco. Busco el 4%.



Cerrado en 13,925. Estaba demasiado cerca de mi stop y mañana el gap de apertura podía hacerme pupita.

Edit: impulso final a 13,88. Al final la robasta será a la baja y la habré cagado :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

hoy ha sido un dia interesante para surfear... y me lo he perdido... :ouch:


otra vez será... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## The Hellion (7 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> La ópera no acaba hasta que canta la gorda...



... y a veces acaba como una ópera bufa

[YOUTUBE]Jikcj_yADtA[/YOUTUBE]

... en inglés, por supuesto.:XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Amigos, ayer decíamos que está entrando volumen de pasta en Netflix. Ahí lo tienen subiendo con fuerza y contracorriente. No lo pierdan de vista, ahí ya se está ganando pasta. Si pasa de 71,9$, pagará un subidón.

Respecto a los índices, veo mucho sesgo que rezuma guano en el hilo. Aún no ha llegado el momento, puede haber algo de guano pero el guanazo todavía no está listo para emplatar, salvo alguna perroflautada. Tiene que haber un latigazo severo y de volumen, el resto son escaramuzas.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Otra que es interesante: Coeur d'Alene. Esta a punto de decidirse por dónde tira. O baja sobre 3$ o se fuga por encima de los 29,5$. De momento, se resiste a corregir pero hay que andar con cuidado que esto es alto voltaje.
Es super noble por análisis técnico. Los movimientos son limpios y no hay señales falsas ... salvo cuando amenazó con romper la neck line hace unos meses.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ayer decíamos que está entrando volumen de pasta en Netflix. Ahí lo tienen subiendo con fuerza y contracorriente. No lo pierdan de vista, ahí ya se está ganando pasta. Si pasa de 71,9$, pagará un subidón.
> 
> Respecto a los índices, veo mucho sesgo que rezuma guano en el hilo. Aún no ha llegado el momento, puede haber algo de guano pero el guanazo todavía no está listo para emplatar, salvo alguna perroflautada. Tiene que haber un latigazo severo y de volumen, el resto son escaramuzas.



guanazo no pero la cuña alcista que se formo desde 7600 y rompio hoy me da un objetivo de 8200-8250


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

Le metí ayer una orden a NETFLIX.... de momento nada. Está entrando pasta como usted dijo, Con volúmenes crecientes, me gusta. Por cierto no se si vió mi post, lo clavó también con Duro-Felguera. Buen ojo está teniendo últimamente.... :Aplauso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre que era bromita. Las vera por debajo de 12, usted tranquilo



y de 11.ienso: (incluso, incluso puede que de 10..ya lo explicaré)


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

La jornada de hoy ha tenido algo más de volumen que los días anteriores y además han operado a pecho descubierto, sin embargo y en contra de todo pronóstico los grandes hoy se han dedicado más a comprar que a vender.

Por la mañana la jornada ha sido lo normal de estos días, aunque se vendía más de lo que se compraba, el momento clave ha sido a las 14:20 donde ha empezado la fiesta. 

Han vendido 131 contratos a esa hora, pero si cogemos las órdenes entre las 14:20 y las 14:25 la suelta total ha sido de 332 contratos. A las 14:36 han hecho una operación similar pero de compra, en un solo minuto han comprado 520 contratos. Pero justo tras esa compra han vuelto a vender 187 contratos en tan solo 2 minutos.

Luego han vendido 187 contratos, a las 15:30 en menos de 4 minutos.

Parece todo obra del mismo leoncio con la aviesa intención de ofuscar sus movimientos porque si se fijan los 520 contratos menos los primeros 332 nos dan casualmente 188 (hay que contar con la gacelilla que siempre se pone por en medio ), aunque este tipo de operaciones aun no las había visto en el Ibex.

A las 15:14 también han soltado de nuevo 125 contratos y a las 17:29 han soltado también 118 contratos. 

Con todo esto el saldo final de los leoncios ha quedado positivo con 14 ridículos contratos a pesar de las onerosas cantidades que han circulado hoy en el mercado, aunque buscando umbrales de órdenes más pequeños los saldos salen todos negativos.

En subasta han comprado unos 95 contratos.

En resumen, parece que los leoncios se han dedicado hoy a jugar al intradía, lo han liado todo para acabar siendo este día uno más de lateral, al menos en lo que respecta al volumen. El precio ha quedado negativo pero en terreno dudoso y no está claro de que saldo hay que fiarse más, yo creo que mañana toca seguir cayendo un poco más pero sin guano ni fuerza.

La caída de hoy parece algo así como un trámite vacacional para que unos se lleven los leuros de las gacelas pero sin ir más allá, aunque parezca otra cosa, en mi modesta opinión no me fiaría ni un pelo abriendo cortos, aunque la verdad, tampoco largos.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> guanazo no pero la cuña alcista que se formo desde 7600 y rompio hoy me da un objetivo de 8200-8250



Tened cuidado porque cuando se gestiona una vuelta de entidad, es el escenario que manejo, las figuras técnicas pierden cierta relevancia porque se trata de "sumar gazelles". Debería irse en poco tiempo hacia los 9000, ahí pasa la directriz bajista en rango diario, y después sufrir el rigor leonino.
Este escenario es plausible porque el SP tiene recorrido hacia los 1280-90, me cuesta creer que no lo llevan hasta ahí y amenace con una fuga falsa dentro del optimismo de los medios ... sería de órgado para tener el horno full equiped.

Mientras tanto, scalping a saco ..... y Netflix + alguna minera usana que se están comportando realmente bien.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le metí ayer una orden a NETFLIX.... de momento nada. Está entrando pasta como usted dijo, Con volúmenes crecientes, me gusta. Por cierto no se si vió mi post, lo clavó también con Duro-Felguera. Buen ojo está teniendo últimamente.... :Aplauso:



... y no se olvide de Prisa, cuando perdió los 0,7 cantamos que podría darse la vuelta en el objetivo de 0,60 (se paró en 0,62) y cuando estaba en 0,7 cantamos el 0,92 como objetivo (yo me bajé en 0,89 aprox) pero fallamos, llegó ayer a 0,98. Ahí ha habido mucha dinero de reward para quien haya entrado.

Si entrastes ayer en Netflix, ya deberías ir ganando el 4% .... suficiente para proteger el punto de entrada y a seguirla contando los billetes. Así es como ando yo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

A las 14:30h han soltado una medio perroflautada pero lo han acompañado con volumen. Luego se ha visto que era coca-cola sin gas y han soltado todo de vuelta.

La bajadita parece que la quieren hacer rápida y sin muchas tentaciones para los amigos de los cortos,

El EurDol ha salvado los muebles


----------



## ghkghk (7 Dic 2011)

¿Y mis Pfizer? Llevo semanas dándoles dinero en mano.

Basf, FCC, MTS, Texaco, Pfizer... Sólo ha fallado la mierda la Coca Cola.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Joder, por un euro

*Sabadell se quedará la CAM por 1 euro y tendrá cubiertas el 80% de sus pérdidas*

El Banco de España adjudica la CAM al Sabadell por el precio simbólico de 1 euro - elEconomista.es


----------



## Estilicón (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tened cuidado porque cuando se gestiona una vuelta de entidad, es el escenario que manejo, las figuras técnicas pierden cierta relevancia porque se trata de "sumar gazelles". Debería irse en poco tiempo hacia los 9000, ahí pasa la directriz bajista en rango diario, y después sufrir el rigor leonino.
> Este escenario es plausible porque el SP tiene recorrido hacia los 1280-90, me cuesta creer que no lo llevan hasta ahí y amenace con una fuga falsa dentro del optimismo de los medios ... sería de órgado para tener el horno full equiped.
> 
> Mientras tanto, scalping a saco ..... y Netflix + alguna minera usana que se están comportando realmente bien.



Yo pensaba que cuando llego a los 8800 y se quedó sin gasolina y empezó a caer, que el guano era el principio de la caída y he entrado por los 8750. Pero cuando ha llegado a 8500-8550 y se ha puesto a rebotar, y ha vuelto otra vez a la zona 8650 me he salido porque es señal de que a lo mejor todavía quizás quede otro pequeño viaje al alza, como dices quizás a los 9000.

No lo sé, de momento el ibex ha cerrado en un punto clave, al menos tal como lo veo yo, así que prefiero estar fuera y esperar acontecimientos.




Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, por un euro
> 
> *Sabadell se quedará la CAM por 1 euro y tendrá cubiertas el 80% de sus pérdidas*
> 
> El Banco de España adjudica la CAM al Sabadell por el precio simbólico de 1 euro - elEconomista.es



Joer, que mal negocio han hecho. Yo les habría dado 2 :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, por un euro
> 
> *Sabadell se quedará la CAM por 1 euro y tendrá cubiertas el 80% de sus pérdidas*
> 
> El Banco de España adjudica la CAM al Sabadell por el precio simbólico de 1 euro - elEconomista.es



eso es carisimo, sólo hay que ver el banco de Valencia 

por cierto, damos por concluido el guano


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso es carisimo, sólo hay que ver el banco de Valencia
> 
> *por cierto, damos por concluido el guano*



un poquito de paciencia...que lo mismo hay gol en las Gaunas


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> No, la de IBe no llegó a saltar.
> Soy más bien inversor a largo pero.... lo de SAN me ha enseñado si se ve llegar el fin del mundo pues ya compraré más abajo...



a cuanto compraste ibe y tef? Yo tengo ademas de san ibe. En enero tenemos div. Yo de quitarme una seria tef, ibe cotiza mas o menos a valor de libros, tef esta muy inflada y mas endeudada

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Me huelo una rebajita de rating mamporrera o similar...


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ... y a veces acaba como una ópera bufa
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Jikcj_yADtA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ... en inglés, por supuesto.:XX::XX:



:XX::XX::XX:

Lo siento, no puedo decir qué me ha traído a la memoria pero...


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo pensaba que cuando llego a los 8800 y se quedó sin gasolina y empezó a caer, que el guano era el principio de la caída y he entrado por los 8750. Pero cuando ha llegado a 8500-8550 y se ha puesto a rebotar, y ha vuelto otra vez a la zona 8650 me he salido porque es señal de que a lo mejor todavía quizás quede otro pequeño viaje al alza, como dices quizás a los 9000.
> 
> No lo sé, de momento el ibex ha cerrado en un punto clave, al menos tal como lo veo yo, así que prefiero estar fuera y esperar acontecimientos.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos, HAS GANADO MÁS DE 100 PIPOS. Enhorabuena y no pienses en el qué podría haber sido. Si vas por objetivos, bien hecho está.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Netflix, flying .......... crawling in successfull!


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Situación del DAX.
Viendo la serie en horas, se puede ver un techo muy bien definido cuya base estaba en 6020. Esta base, o línea de soporte, se ha perdido y ahora mismo está haciendo un retroceso hacia la misma. Lo lógico, si esto del AT funcionase bien ¿?, está perfecta para meter una ráfaga de cortos buscando al menos 100 pipos más abajo. Digo al menos, por que debería haber más.

El peligro o riesgo es que estamos en situación de perroflautadas (mañana y pasado) y aunque es factible pensar que los próximos movimientos ya están definidos y preparándose .... puede haber barridas brutales. Por ello, para abrir cortos ahora mismo, se impone el tener que usar (quién sea pobre) stops muy muy amplios (sobre 100 pipos). Otro tema importante que añade complejidad a la decisión es que el SP sigue con cierto tono alcista. Decisión importante de cada uno con su "analisto".


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Netflix, flying .......... crawling in successfull!



be careful my friend


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo una rebajita de rating mamporrera o similar...



S&P amenaza con rebajar el rating de siete bancos de Portugal - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2011)

Bonito movimiento el que hemos visto hoy.

No obstante, el festival para bien o para mal será este viernes.

El scalp funciona estos días de escándalo en el EUR/USD.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P amenaza con rebajar el rating de siete bancos de Portugal - elEconomista.es



que maravilla:baba::baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

Sr. Janus, todavía no estoy dentro de las netflix. Puse una orden a 66,14 ::, no ha podido ser, la seguire estos días. Pero... ¿y lo bien que he quedado en el almuerzo con los compañeros de trabajo? Les comento, he puesto una orden de compra en NETFLIX. Respuesta, ¿en eso?¿Si esta fatal? A media tarde de aque me paso por su mesa y le digo, anda mira las fliflix esas.... :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Dic 2011)

el 8800 me ha pillado de viaje pero con los deberes hechos, así que me uno a la fiebre aviar del guano...


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, todavía no estoy dentro de las netflix. Puse una orden a 66,14 ::, no ha podido ser, la seguire estos días. Pero... ¿y lo bien que he quedado en el almuerzo con los compañeros de trabajo? Les comento, he puesto una orden de compra en NETFLIX. Respuesta, ¿en eso?¿Si esta fatal? A media tarde de aque me paso por su mesa y le digo, anda mira las fliflix esas.... :XX:



Ya puede ser tarde, no lo sé, porque tengo claro que entrar por encima de 70$ le obligaría a asumir un stop elevado y asumir grandes pérdidas en caso de que sea guano.

Sobre el valor y su calidad como inversión. Es lo mismo que hace unos meses cuando estaba en 220 y pasó a 300. Enmedio ha sucedido una acción desafortunada sobre los fees cobrados a clientes y la separación de dos negocios concretos (streaming y DVDs a domicilio). Han dado marcha atrás pero el mercado está esperando a los resultados de diciembre y posiblemente estén descontando más de lo que finalmente va a suceder. Es un valor que va a estar en competencia con Amazon, Google, Apple .... por lo que vendrán temporadas de rumores de compras. Sea como sea, una inversión a unas semanas buscando una revalorización por inercia o situación de la serie de precios .... no depende en absoluto de todo ello.

Hay temas de offering a través de Facebook y XBOX que están haciéndolo bien. El mercado teme que su cuota de mercado pudiera desaparecer y como en la presentación del próximo quarter anden bien de su******ores, dará un bote enorme.

Por supuesto, stop bien definido y a respetar.


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> a cuanto compraste ibe y tef? Yo tengo ademas de san ibe. En enero tenemos div. Yo de quitarme una seria tef, ibe cotiza mas o menos a valor de libros, tef esta muy inflada y mas endeudada
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



TEF desde 15, asi que teniendo en cuenta el dividendo de hace poco , pues esta para ver que hacer.
IBE la tengo promediada a 5,05 esta creo que la dejaré sin Stops ni leches,
de todas formas una vez salido de SAN la vida se ve de otro color


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2011)

Janus, déjate de mierda-empresas usanas y disfruta de los índices.

Viene festival.


----------



## Topongo (7 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, déjate de mierda-empresas usanas y disfruta de los índices.
> 
> Viene festival.



pero rojo o verde :|


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, déjate de mierda-empresas usanas y disfruta de los índices.
> 
> Viene festival.



Ahí está dicho!, verás cómo hay negocio ahí. Decir que ayer entré con 1500 títulos en 68,42 y hoy lo he visto 4 dolares más arriba, pero quiero más ... ya estoy protegido al precio de entrada. De todas formas, soy promíscuo y ahora le estoy tirando scaps al DAX y SP. Luego cuento más.

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> pero rojo o verde :|



Si lo supiera sería millonario ..... No lo sé.

Lo que tengo claro es que es de esos días que te pueden joder el jornal del mes.

Estoy haciendo scalp y poco más.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí está dicho!, verás cómo hay negocio ahí. Decir que ayer entré con 1500 títulos en 68,42 y hoy lo he visto 4 dolares más arriba, pero quiero más ... ya estoy protegido al precio de entrada. De todas formas, soy promíscuo y ahora le estoy tirando scaps al DAX y SP. Luego cuento más.
> 
> Seguimos en la tarea.



no las habías vendido 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

menudo fogonazo ha soltado peón usano


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Para los guaneros, el SP acaba de dar una demostración insultante de lo que veníamos diciendo sobre "aún no es el momento del guano". Ya están atacando los máximos del día, dentro de la hora final para variar.

El DAX, escopetado detrás de él.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya puede ser tarde, no lo sé, porque tengo claro que entrar por encima de 70$ le obligaría a asumir un stop elevado y asumir grandes pérdidas en caso de que sea guano.
> 
> Sobre el valor y su calidad como inversión. Es lo mismo que hace unos meses cuando estaba en 220 y pasó a 300. Enmedio ha sucedido una acción desafortunada sobre los fees cobrados a clientes y la separación de dos negocios concretos (streaming y DVDs a domicilio). Han dado marcha atrás pero el mercado está esperando a los resultados de diciembre y posiblemente estén descontando más de lo que finalmente va a suceder. Es un valor que va a estar en competencia con Amazon, Google, Apple .... por lo que vendrán temporadas de rumores de compras. Sea como sea, una inversión a unas semanas buscando una revalorización por inercia o situación de la serie de precios .... no depende en absoluto de todo ello.
> 
> ...



En honor a la verdad, no tenía ni idea de lo que hacía esa compañia. Primero me fui al gráfico, parece que esta haciendo un suelo redondeado, con aumento de volumen y me gustos. Me metí en su web (un poco, bueno un poco no, muy cutre) y me gusto el momdelo de negocio. Vamos que yo pagaría por un servicio así. Y me dije, bueno pongo una orden un 2% por debajo del precio de cierre. Con la volatilidad que hay si se ejecuta, perfait. Que no, otra cosa mariposa. 

Se agradecen sus alertas.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)




----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> no las habías vendido 8:



Me confunde con otro, sigo ahí dentro como un campeón. Es posible que al final salga con cero porque baje al precio de entrada, pero si damos la campanada, será buena.

Estar dentro de algo con esa inercia y cargado con 1500 títulos, es para esperar. Puede ser un big deal, y eso que llevo semanas con aquello de "estamos ya cerrando" ....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

...Y el EurDol sacando cabeza

Los cortos aparcados definitivamente,


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Bueno, viene una media hora importante (no definitiva de no ser por las posibles perroflautadas de mañana y pasado).

Si el SP corrige, puede invertir en corto en el DAX porque la figura en la serie de horas es muy clara. Si tira hacia arriba hasta el cierre, y más si lo hace con fuerza, sería una pista de que lo pueden llevar hasta un punto de máxima confianza por los gazelles para después darle la vuelta. Mucha info y conclusiones se podrían sacar de ahora hasta el cierre de la sesión.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Dic 2011)

Y si en Enero no hay Guano?? Y si, mediante la idea de sentimiento contrario, no hay bajada a los infiernos''. todos esperando la Gran Bajada pa meterle too lo gordo.. y si al final no se produce??


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Si aguante, el SP se planta en los 129X en un par de días


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y si en Enero no hay Guano?? Y si, mediante la idea de sentimiento contrario, no hay bajada a los infiernos''. todos esperando la Gran Bajada pa meterle too lo gordo.. y si al final no se produce??



Por eso hay que estar encima, y con stops .... Nunca avisa de antemano ... la muy perra. Pero sí es cierto que desde el verano está dando un manojo de oportunidades más o menos sencillas. Los movimientos son amplios y a menos que se utilice la técnica del "wait and see", es difícil hacer cresting.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo una rebajita de rating mamporrera o similar...



S&P amenaza con rebajar el rating de siete bancos de Portugal - elEconomista.es

S&P pone en revisión para una posible rebaja la nota de la gran banca europea - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si aguante, el SP se planta en los 129X en un par de días



Es algo muy factible y tremendamente doloroso para quienes se han anticipado al posible guano. Subir hasta esa cifra, haría una barrida enorme de stops, los que no tuvieran stop para proteger los cortos ... es posible que vendan en los máximos ante la idea de "joder, que se va a fugar por arriba". Sería una jugada maestra. 

Yo desde luego, le voy a meter cortos potentes de forma escalada en los máximos, cada ráfaga independiente de la otra y siempre protegida con un stop (en cierta medida con amplitud porque esta puede ser una jugada muy relevante). Si sale mal, habré perdido un mes de trabajo bien hecho ... pero bien merece la pena.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y si en Enero no hay Guano?? Y si, mediante la idea de sentimiento contrario, no hay bajada a los infiernos''. todos esperando la Gran Bajada pa meterle too lo gordo.. y si al final no se produce??



Hasta Mayo nanai. 

Ahora toca subir, (España descartada, no entra en el lote). 

Ya luego vendrá Tonuel a darle lo suyo al botas.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Vaya machaque a los cortos, brutal!!!! tanto en DAX como en SP. Joder cómo se está poniendo el tema. Enseguida empezarán a retroalimentarse con entradas de gazelles.

Vamos a ver si se atreven a pasar los 68 en SP. Sería brutal. Si llega ahí, yo le voy a lanzar un corto scalp bien protegido.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es algo muy factible y tremendamente doloroso para quienes se han anticipado al posible guano. Subir hasta esa cifra, haría una barrida enorme de stops, los que no tuvieran stop para proteger los cortos ... es posible que vendan en los máximos ante la idea de "joder, que se va a fugar por arriba". Sería una jugada maestra.
> 
> Yo desde luego, le voy a meter cortos potentes de forma escalada en los máximos, cada ráfaga independiente de la otra y siempre protegida con un stop (en cierta medida con amplitud porque esta puede ser una jugada muy relevante). Si sale mal, habré perdido un mes de trabajo bien hecho ... pero bien merece la pena.



Mucha suerte, pero yo no lo haría...

Esto lo quieren dejar fino para la foto del viernes; lo más seguro es que nos metan un triángulito de un par de día para hacer caja y tiempo y despúes finalizar lo más alto posible.

p.d. cohetazo de nuevo


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Hamijos, cierro Netflix con 4$ aprox de ganancia ......... x 1500 títulos .... aprox 6000$ de reward (ahora echo la cuenta). Voy a centrarse exclusivamente, en tiempo y dinero, en scalps en índices porque se está poniendo muy interesante.

Encantado de haber cantado y compartido la oportunidad de Netflix con algunos. Quienes hubieran entrado, no dejen que ese trade se vuelva en contra.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo una rebajita de rating mamporrera o similar...



S&P amenaza con rebajar el rating de siete bancos de Portugal - elEconomista.es

S&P pone en revisión para una posible rebaja la nota de la gran banca europea - elEconomista.es

S&P amenaza con quitar la triple A a la Unión Europea - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

Una pista que podría ser buena. Entrar en Patriot Coal Corporation, stop en 9,8$.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucha suerte, pero yo no lo haría...
> 
> Esto lo quieren dejar fino para la foto del viernes; lo más seguro es que nos metan un triángulito de un par de día para hacer caja y tiempo y despúes finalizar lo más alto posible.
> 
> p.d. cohetazo de nuevo



De aquí al viernes scalp y poco más.

Ganas de meterse en problemas .....


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es algo muy factible y tremendamente doloroso para quienes se han anticipado al posible guano. Subir hasta esa cifra, haría una barrida enorme de stops, los que no tuvieran stop para proteger los cortos ... es posible que vendan en los máximos ante la idea de "joder, que se va a fugar por arriba". Sería una jugada maestra.
> 
> Yo desde luego, le voy a meter cortos potentes de forma escalada en los máximos, cada ráfaga independiente de la otra y siempre protegida con un stop (en cierta medida con amplitud porque esta puede ser una jugada muy relevante). Si sale mal, habré perdido un mes de trabajo bien hecho ... pero bien merece la pena.



al final +0.2%, mañana abrimos con un gap +1% como poco 
opiniones, please


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> al final +0.2%, mañana abrimos con un gap +1% como poco
> opiniones, please



Me parece excesivo un gap del 1% pero bueno todo puede ser" Hasta el rabo todo es toro" 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> al final +0.2%, mañana abrimos con un gap +1% como poco
> opiniones, please



Es difícil saber, casi es más sencillo saber con quién tener sexo, pero el cierre de hoy y sobre todo el sprint y alarde de fortaleza de la última media hora ha sido brutal. El DAX ha deshecho de momento una figura de vuelta muy relevante en series de horas (ya decíamos que el riesgo era que el SP estaba mejor y definitivamente es quien manda).

Si manejamos un escenario de que puede haber un movimiento muy muy importante (una vuelta severa), es de esperar que haya una subida en un entorno de máximo optimismo (superar los 1290-1300 ¿?) hasta quedarse sin tickets para gazelles, luego latigazo muy fuerte hacia abajo. Sería de libro y de momento están dando los primeros pasos en esa estrategia. Excusas para justificar un desplome, habrá miles vía interpretación interesada de cualquier indicador.

En cualquier caso, como siempre, stops y con cuidado.

Por concluir la respuesta, es de esperar subidas en un entorno de optimismo. En acciones, ya saben .... temas como Patriot Coal, Netflix, Coeur D'Alene, Ivanhoe Mines (a puntito de realizar una fuga muy relevante), Ivanhoe Energy (todavía no pero hay que seguirla con detalle), Hercules Offshore. y Barclays (hay que seguirla en detalle porque puede ser un largo enormemente provechoso si se pira hacia arriba ya que hasta 250 pavos tiene camino, en ese escenario desde luego que el SP y DAX superan máximos).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

Vamos que nos vamos, que traigo gráficos, que me los quitan de las manos!
Que traigo alemanas, que traigo frances y americanas. Que tengo de tó!
*MTU*






HCH, con su pullback, divergencias en los indicadores... pabajo en mi opinion.

*Carrefour*





Esta metida en un expansivo alcista. Ahora parece que se esta tomando una pausa con ese triángulo. Una opción para meterle la puntita podría ser ver que hace cuando toque la directriz alcista. Ahí metere algo y acompañar el SL con esta alcista. Otra cosa es que lo haya hecho un doble techo (no está marcado pero se me acaba de ocurrir la posibilidad...). En fin que parece corregir el BRA gabacho, con algo de prisa por cierto.

*CATERPILLAR* 







Me la juego....


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Yo no se a vosotros ,pero a mi me sale al lado del post de JANUS algo de publicidad sobre erecciones del Boston no se que
Este calopez y su mierda de publicidad...........

PD
Parece que mejora,ahora salen coches


CALOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!! pon anuncios de puticlubs,al menos que nos alegren la vista!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Por cierto......
Si quereis carnaza, y de la buena ,para tirarle cortos ahi teneis al Banco de Sabadell.
Ahora bien, a mi no me llameis si os quedais enganchados luego......


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no se a vosotros ,pero a mi me sale al lado del post de JANUS algo de publicidad sobre erecciones del Boston no se que
> Este calopez y su mierda de publicidad...........
> 
> PD
> ...



Es marketing inbound en el que un algoritmo interpreta lo que podría comprar un usuario concreto. Te han pillado!!!!!

Te dejo un enlace que podría servirte para gastarte las perras que has ganado en SAN.

Un condón con Viagra puede ser la salvación de la farmacéutica Futura Medical - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es marketing inbound en el que un algoritmo interpreta lo que podría comprar un usuario concreto. Te han pillado!!!!!
> 
> Te dejo un enlace que podría servirte para gastarte las perras que has ganado en SAN.
> 
> Un condón con Viagra puede ser la salvación de la farmacéutica Futura Medical - elEconomista.es



Pues a mi siempre me salen los coches horteras de la mercedes y cosas para invertir por internet,lo de la viagra es nuevo
De todas formas para el tema ese solo son necesarias dos cosas,mantenerse en buena forma y tener la yegua joven,ambas las tengo,asi que no tengo que pensar con quien tendre sexo al dia siguiente8:........................no como otros


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Dic 2011)

La media 200 ya por debajo de 9000 ptos y bajando (muy poco a poco dado el rango de datos que ocupa, pero bajando) y una resistencia bestial en los 8950.
Ayer comenté que no me subía a un tren de largos ni de coña (y eso que repsol sigue marcando un 2º alcista y bme presenta un buen aspecto técnico), pero el ibex se enfrenta a barreras fuertes. Yo creo que el mercado en vez de descontar, ahora pasa factura con retardo (así lo hizo con la triple A americana minorada un viernes y con batacazos el martes-miercoles, y otras noticias del estilo), veo actitud falsilla vamos..aunque suene a broma. No sé si habré medido bien el fibo de la gran estructura de largo plazo bajista, pero a mi me daba un fibo del 38,2 en los 8880 y quizás sea más abajo y lo haya tocado hoy. Yo estoy corto y sigo corto, dado que venimos de mínimos de volatilidad y hoy ha aumentado, no es de extrañar fuertes movimientos (y los de al alza ya los conocemos hasta donde podrían llegar, mañana además, todos lo podemos controlar si sube el sl, y dejar correr ganancias si baja). Los 8370 y los 8250 son una zona a esperar, por arriba los 8880 y los 8950.


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2011)

Siempre les gusta extremar el dolor... así que seguramente volvamos a los 88XX-8900 y ahí será buen momento para jugársela... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

SP en máximos intradiarios e intentando atreverse con lo que no se atrevió en el horario "abierto". Los indicadores RSI, MACD y estocástico son alcistas.
Vamos a ver ... si los pasa y consolida .... mañana será pepón quien pilote el avión.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es difícil saber, casi es más sencillo saber con quién tener sexo, pero el cierre de hoy y sobre todo el sprint y alarde de fortaleza de la última media hora ha sido brutal. El DAX ha deshecho de momento una figura de vuelta muy relevante en series de horas (ya decíamos que el riesgo era que el SP estaba mejor y definitivamente es quien manda).
> 
> Si manejamos un escenario de que puede haber un movimiento muy muy importante (una vuelta severa), es de esperar que haya una subida en un entorno de máximo optimismo (superar los 1290-1300 ¿?) hasta quedarse sin tickets para gazelles, luego latigazo muy fuerte hacia abajo. Sería de libro y de momento están dando los primeros pasos en esa estrategia. Excusas para justificar un desplome, habrá miles vía interpretación interesada de cualquier indicador.
> 
> ...



siga usted cantando mañana lo hace de fábula


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

De las acciones que comenta Janus el Benévolo, en contraposición de janus el enigmático y en las antípodas de hanu el mudo.















Mientras este por encima de la linea verde usted piensa que peponea? Esa resistencia parece haber aguantado. Que opina, a) o b) ?
















Mismo comentario. Lo siento, estoy vago.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> siga usted cantando mañana lo hace de fábula



Lo intentaré, no soy como Votin ... por lo que me tengo que portar bien con la parienta (que es yegua joven de 36 años y la veo para chuparse los dedos) porque sino está en cuestión lo de "pillar" al día siguiente.

Si puedo, aquí estaré dando, mejor dicho, intentando darles pistas ... nunca en plan analisto y sí siempre sobre los trades que voy haciendo. En general, parte de los scalps no me dá tiempo a escribirlos porque me volvería mico. Además, este hilo dá suerte a espuertas, lo digo yo!.

A ver si ustedes también dan ideas .... que yo lo valoro mucho. Pollastre es de los pocos que les veo dando niveles relevantes ...

Eso sí, por mi parte DAX y SP a nivel de índices. Del Ibex poquito porque para hacer lo que hacen los jefes, estamos con los jefes.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> La media 200 ya por debajo de 9000 ptos y bajando (muy poco a poco dado el rango de datos que ocupa, pero bajando) y una resistencia bestial en los 8950.
> Ayer comenté que no me subía a un tren de largos ni de coña (y eso que repsol sigue marcando un 2º alcista y bme presenta un buen aspecto técnico), pero el ibex se enfrenta a barreras fuertes. Yo creo que el mercado en vez de descontar, ahora pasa factura con retardo (así lo hizo con la triple A americana minorada un viernes y con batacazos el martes-miercoles, y otras noticias del estilo), veo actitud falsilla vamos..aunque suene a broma. No sé si habré medido bien el fibo de la gran estructura de largo plazo bajista, pero a mi me daba un fibo del 38,2 en los 8880 y quizás sea más abajo y lo haya tocado hoy. Yo estoy corto y sigo corto, dado que venimos de mínimos de volatilidad y hoy ha aumentado, no es de extrañar fuertes movimientos (y los de al alza ya los conocemos hasta donde podrían llegar, mañana además, todos lo podemos controlar si sube el sl, y dejar correr ganancias si baja). Los 8370 y los 8250 son una zona a esperar, por arriba los 8880 y los 8950.



puedes analisis el sp y el dax sin prisas ehhhhhhhhhhhh

muy agradecido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2011)

Por lo que veo sr. Janus, apuesta usted por la minería a corto (medio?) plazo. Estan las que he visto en tendencia alcista. E intuyo que apuesta por que romperan esos triángulos que está formando el precio en cada caso. ¿Algún otro sector para que vaya echándole un hogo y colgar los gráficos?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo intentaré, no soy como Votin ... por lo que me tengo que portar bien con la parienta (que es yegua joven de 35 años y la veo para chuparse los dedos) porque si no está en cuestión lo de "pillar" al día siguiente.
> 
> Si puedo, aquí estaré dando, mejor dicho, intentando darles pista ... nunca en plan analisto y sí siempre sobre los trades que voy haciendo. En general, parte de los scalps no me dá tiempo a escribirlos porque me volvería mico. Además, este hilo dá suerte a espuertas, lo digo yo!.
> 
> ...



a la jovenzula echele casquetes hasta reventar


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De las acciones que comenta Janus el Benévolo, en contraposición de janus el enigmático y en las antípodas de hanu el mudo.




Ivanhoe Mines: Pienso que se fugará al alza por el track que viene desarrollando. No creo que tenga demasiada relevancia, si hay fuga, de la línea de resistencia bajista pintada ... más allá de parar la subida y corrección posterior para tomar aire. Si se fuga, el HCH es enorme y de muchos pipos. Es un valor que se guía mucho por la cotización de la plata, menea un volumen muy valorable por lo que no hay problemas de liquidez para ejecutar las órdenes.
Resumiendo, hay que esperar a la fuga y entrar en la posterior corrección.

Patriot Coal: Chart magnífico y un lujazo que lo suba aquí (a mí me genera stress tener que gestionarlo vía una web para almacenar los charts y pegar el link en el hilo). Para mí el escenario es el a), y predico con el ejemplo (estoy dentro en 10,18 ... previo a la salida de Netflix). Es la única acción que tengo y aún no lo tengo protegida respecto al precio de entrada ... obvio porque ha cerrado en 10,17. Ahora mismo está haciendo una especie de gallardete por lo que veo probable que tire hacia arriba. A mí me gusta más este escenario que el de que se fuera a b) para luego subir. Si lo hiciera, no entraría.
Voy con poquísima carga, son 1111 acciones ... buscando 1400$ de reward. El hecho de ir con poca carga es que es un valor que suele tener gaps muy relevantes en las aperturas ... y sobra decir qué sucede si te pillan con 10.000 títulos y un gap en contra de 1 euros. Patriot es un valor que se pone con una vela de más del 15%, en cualquier dirección, sin despeinarse.

Si quiere conocer un valor bastante fiable, también volátil, mírese Callaway Golf (en tendencia bajista pero cuyos dos mínimos anteriores son alcistas por lo que pudiera cambiar de tendencia próximamente), Lindsay Manufacturing (una maravilla para trading dentro de un buen rectángulo y con posibilidades de una fuga por algún lado en algún momento) y vigile Deere.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por lo que veo sr. Janus, apuesta usted por la minería a corto (medio?) plazo. Estan las que he visto en tendencia alcista. E intuyo que apuesta por que romperan esos triángulos que está formando el precio en cada caso. ¿Algún otro sector para que vaya echándole un hogo y colgar los gráficos?



El solar americano. Un pozo sin fondo, bajista sin paliativos que dan mucho de sí. Cuando se den la vuelta, irán como bestias. Ahí va para que no se aburra ... por cierto, si los usanos evitan la recesión (la verdad es que el convencimiento de la Fed al respecto de que no la tendrán, si hace falta falsean los índices adelantados, es sorprendente y mosqueante), todos estos van a subir como bestias y ahí tengo predileción por Ivanhoe Energy (no el Mines) y Basic Energy Services (un cañon direccional cojonudo).

Lo dicho (incluyo alguna otra interesante aún no siendo del sector solar), Sun Power Corporation, Yingli, First Solar (curiosamente hoy vendiendo un mega parque a Buffet y cerrando en el mínimo tras una subida brutal con volumen), General Cable Corporation (se dedica a cobre --cableado de altas prestaciones--, fibra óptica ... ), Peabody Energy (de carbón), Solarwinds (aunque dá respecto, es un claro largo), JA Solar Holdings, Hanwha SolarOne y Energy Conversion Devices. Ojito con éstas dos últimas que son muy peligrosas.

Por cierto, en Amazon se está produciendo una distribución de papel muy muy notable. Se están sentando las bases para que en algún momento no muy lejano pudiera llegar a 120$. El trigger puede estar en los siguientes resultados en donde se vea cómo van las nuevas líneas de negocio (hard y todo lo que rodea a los servicios iCloud) y expansión internacional.


----------



## Claca (8 Dic 2011)

Qué bien os lo pasáis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus apuntes sr. Janus. Con esto del AT estoy cada vez con más confianza, la verdad. No me cansaré de agradecer a todos los que comparten lo que saben. Incluso al anti AT del hilo, el de la Game Boy. Con respecto a lo de colgar las gráficas no es para tanto. El proceso de colgarlas es menos de 1 min.

- Snagit (dios bendiga a este programa)
- Imageshack siempre abierto.
- Al hilo sagrado

Lo ideal sería un que directamente del prorealtime lo colgara en un servidor y te proporcionara un link. (mmmmmm......mmmmmm...... ienso

Les dejo que mañana me vuelvo a Hispania. Echaré de menos el cafe da manhana y la picacha, y bueno tambien el acaraje, ah y la muqueca de camaroes. Joder y la cachaça!

Volveré por estas tierras el año que viene o el próximo, si hay suerte.

_My job is done_.

ME pongo a ver un clásicazo


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Qué bien os lo pasáis [/QUOTE
> 
> Qué bien que llegaste!. A ver si nos pones un poquito de orden. Esta tarde hay multitud de páginas en el hilo hablando de guano, guanito y guanazo ... y yo no lo veo así de rotundo en ningún índice. Para más despiste, la última media hora de la sesión usana, ha sido para decir "ostia, como disparan estos tipo".
> Mi idea gira en torno a que lo veo con sesgo alcista hasta probar los máximos anteriores al menos en USA. Curiosamente esto es una señal bajista notable, en mi humilde opinión, porque las gazelles comienzan a estar "prensadas" dentro del horno.
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedes analisis el sp y el dax sin prisas ehhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> muy agradecido









Sobrel el Dax, pues eso, que parece que la MM 200 se le atraganta y los indicadores están de vuelta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Qué bien os lo pasáis









mmmm, pues si :XX:
::


----------



## faraico (8 Dic 2011)

No se bajen del bus seniores!!

Dejen a sus san llegar a los 6,5 y mas alla!!!

El limite es el cielo!!


----------



## VOTIN (8 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No se bajen del bus seniores!!
> 
> Dejen a sus san llegar a los 6,5 y mas alla!!!
> 
> El limite es el cielo!!



Uhmmm
no te estaras equivocando de jefe?
a este le gusta el calor......::
guaneador 2012 le llaman,lucisan::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El solar americano. Un pozo sin fondo, bajista sin paliativos que dan mucho de sí. Cuando se den la vuelta, irán como bestias. Ahí va para que no se aburra ... por cierto, si los usanos evitan la recesión (la verdad es que el convencimiento de la Fed al respecto de que no la tendrán, si hace falta falsean los índices adelantados, es sorprendente y mosqueante), todos estos van a subir como bestias y ahí tengo predileción por Ivanhoe Energy (no el Mines) y Basic Energy Services (un cañon direccional cojonudo).
> 
> Lo dicho (incluyo alguna otra interesante aún no siendo del sector solar), Sun Power Corporation, Yingli, First Solar (curiosamente hoy vendiendo un mega parque a Buffet y cerrando en el mínimo tras una subida brutal con volumen), General Cable Corporation (se dedica a cobre --cableado de altas prestaciones--, fibra óptica ... ), Peabody Energy (de carbón), Solarwinds (aunque dá respecto, es un claro largo), JA Solar Holdings, Hanwha SolarOne y Energy Conversion Devices. Ojito con éstas dos últimas que son muy peligrosas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Amazon se está produciendo una distribución de papel muy muy notable. Se están sentando las bases para que en algún momento no muy lejano pudiera llegar a 120$. El trigger puede estar en los siguientes resultados en donde se vea cómo van las nuevas líneas de negocio (hard y todo lo que rodea a los servicios iCloud) y expansión internacional.



he llegado de jalar ya lo sé esla 01:00 am, he echado un vistazo a *netflix* y tiene una resistencia importante en 74$ maestro, espero acertar:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sobrel el Dax, pues eso, que parece que la MM 200 se le atraganta y los indicadores están de vuelta.



mañana la hora final
muy agrdecido le estoy, la próxima le invito a unos gintonics virtuales


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> he llegado de jalar ya lo sé esla 01:00 am, he echado un vistazo a *netflix* y tiene una resistencia importante en 74$ maestro, espero acertar:



Está, de relevancia, bastante más arriba. No obstante, no quiero defender encendidamente una acción en la que no estoy invertido. El nivel importante lo veo en 71,9 y ha cerrado en 71,96 por lo que mañana se debería salir de dudas. En cualquier caso, quien entrara ahora debería asumir stops de más de 8 dolares por lo que el riesgo es alto y se materializaría en big losses si al final todo fuera un bluff.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Uhmmm
> no te estaras equivocando de jefe?
> a este le gusta el calor......::
> guaneador 2012 le llaman,lucisan::



Muchos hablan de corralito y entre las quinielas nunca falta el san, yo soy de los que piensan que a veces el que menos ruido mete es quien te da la sorpresa. Tengo cuenta en san y en ing y personalmente le tengo mas miedo a ing, estoy valorando que hacer si vender mi cartera o pedir traspaso a bk o san(a este ultimo solo las san porque tela como trata a sus clientes como no tengas nomina, te pule a comisiones) y todo ello con la idea de vender previsiblemente antes de febrero. Por cierto notas mucho el tema de comisiones de custodia y mantenimiento? Yo tuve hace unos años cuenta corriente, cuentas en divisas asi como broker cuando estuve de practicas en bk. Me metido en la pag web y he visto que son 4 eu trimedtral por valor mas 30 anual por la cuenta corriente.

Pd: si quiebra ing, como reclamo mis accs? Tengo que ir a holanda no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Sobre SP, creo que hará doble techo en 1290. En caso de superar los 1305, activaría un 2º alcista con un rango de 150 ptos e incluso podríamos ver máximos otra vez (1375). No sé, tendría que ver las velas semanales (muy importante), una directriz histórica etc, canales de regresión etc. Usa está bien, marcó records de compra en el comercio en la semana de Acción de Gracias, etc y cualquier valoración nuestra tiene un componente de pesimismo propio que nos altera la percepción de esos mercados pq intuimos que todas las bolsas se comportan igual. Mi impresión es que la que comenté al principio, también creo que hará algún mínimo sobre febrero.marzo de 2012


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sobre SP, creo que hará doble techo en 1290. En caso de superar los 1305, activaría un 2º alcista con un rango de 150 ptos e incluso podríamos ver máximos otra vez (1375). No sé, tendría que ver las velas semanales (muy importante), una directriz histórica etc, canales de regresión etc. Usa está bien, marcó records de compra en el comercio en la semana de Acción de Gracias, etc y cualquier valoración nuestra tiene un componente de pesimismo propio que nos altera la percepción de esos mercados pq intuimos que todas las bolsas se comportan igual. Mi impresión es que la que comenté al principio, también creo que hará algún mínimo sobre febrero.marzo de 2012



Tiene un canal alcista, en rango diario, uniendo los dos últimos mínimos relevantes. El equivalente por arriba está en la cifra de 1350 o quizá hasta 1375 dependiendo del tiempo que le lleve. No parece lógico pero sería la liada padre si lo llevan hasta ahí y luego le meten el hostión del siglo. Está claro que quien quiera ganar una cantidad importante, va a tener que arriesgar bastante.
En semanal está bien, sobre todo por continuidad de la vela de la semana pasada que fué brutal.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchos hablan de corralito y entre las quinielas nunca falta el san, yo soy de los que piensan que a veces el que menos ruido mete es quien te da la sorpresa. Tengo cuenta en san y en ing y personalmente le tengo mas miedo a ing, estoy valorando que hacer si vender mi cartera o pedir traspaso a bk o san(a este ultimo solo las san porque tela como trata a sus clientes como no tengas nomina, te pule a comisiones) y todo ello con la idea de vender previsiblemente antes de febrero. Por cierto notas mucho el tema de comisiones de custodia y mantenimiento? Yo tuve hace unos años cuenta corriente, cuentas en divisas asi como broker cuando estuve de practicas en bk. Me metido en la pag web y he visto que son 4 eu trimedtral por valor mas 30 anual por la cuenta corriente.
> 
> Pd: si quiebra ing, como reclamo mis accs? Tengo que ir a holanda no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Creo que ING es el ejemplo de banco que ha actuado al estilo norteamericano. Hace2-3 años declaró pérdidas, cuantiosas pérdidas en 2008-2009 a cambio de liquidación de activos (todo lo contrario que en España que se ha mantenido activo inmobiliario en los balances para no sé que mejores futuros tiempos a cambio de perder liquidez vía ventas de ese activo), el Estado salió en su ayuda, pero a cambio de esas ventas con pérdidas, obtuvo liquidez en un momento muy bueno con lo que ha financiado proyectos en mercados emergentes (entró en China, Singapur y Latinoamerica) y le ha salido redondo, ha vuelto hace un año a beneficios y va viento en popa (batiendo siempre las previsiones del mercado). Recuerda mucho a lo que sucedió con bancos de inversión norteamericanos o con Citigroup (por cierto, voy a dejar el gráfico semanal de este valor para que veamos como se comporta un marubozu de los de buena cosecha, histórico vamos, es decir, como suelo decir que el 50% del mismo se comporta como soporte/resistencia) que ahora son los reyes del mambo.




(a qué les salió bien la jugada??)
El problema del SAN y de otros como mi banco, es que descontaban que en 2011-2012 ya habríamos salido del bache y que por tanto, podrían dar salida a su activo inmobiliario a precios de mercados que no les afectase a su PyG y asi aguantaron aplicando las provisiones cíclicas acumuladas en los años de tirón económico (Santander creo que ahora ni aplica provisión como otros, lo lleva todo a resultados) y ahora no tienen liquidez (por no haber vendido su activo inmobiliario y por tener que refinanciar constantemente los vencimientos de deuda pública del Estado Español y lo que tendrán que refinanciar el próximo año antes del default inevitable patrio) para prestar y para invertir, que es a lo que se debe dedicar un banco. Si a eso le sumas, que en la eurozona los tipos están bajos al igual que en Usa pq anticipan otra posible recesión (en Brasil creo que deben estar sobre el 11-12% y en China entre el 6-7% y bajando (han estado mucho más altos), y es donde hay proyectos interesantes, de ahí que ING, con expansión en estos países, no le importase conseguir financiación al 4-5%, pq lo reinvertía fuera, no como los de aquí, que lo han reinvertido todo en el ladrillo y en comprar deuda), no hay donde invertir con razonables retornos y todo está paradito (además, la prohibición de cortos, ha secado todavía más los grandes fondos que podrían meter pasta etc..vamos que está esperando a que dejen lanzar el penalty e intentar remontar en el partido de vuelta..)
En España han querido tener bajas tasas de mora a cambio de enladrillar balances y ahora gracias a todas esas daciones en pago de me quedo con ese suelo o promoción viva a cambio de "condonarte" parte o totalmente la deuda, ha secado a los bancos.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Creo que ING es el ejemplo de banco que ha actuado al estilo norteamericano. Hace2-3 años declaró pérdidas, cuantiosas pérdidas en 2008-2009 a cambio de liquidación de activos (todo lo contrario que en España que se ha mantenido activo inmobiliario en los balances para no sé que mejores futuros tiempos a cambio de perder liquidez vía ventas de ese activo), el Estado salió en su ayuda, pero a cambio de esas ventas con pérdidas, obtuvo liquidez en un momento muy bueno con lo que ha financiado proyectos en mercados emergentes (entró en China, Singapur y Latinoamerica) y le ha salido redondo, ha vuelto hace un año a beneficios y va viento en popa (batiendo siempre las previsiones del mercado). Recuerda mucho a lo que sucedió con bancos de inversión norteamericanos o con Citigroup (por cierto, voy a dejar el gráfico semanal de este valor para que veamos como se comporta un marubozu de los de buena cosecha, histórico vamos, es decir, como suelo decir que el 50% del mismo se comporta como soporte/resistencia) que ahora son los reyes del mambo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el SAN estimaban que el 2011 iba a ser terrible por restrición del crédito. Dicho en un Comité de Dirección (lo sé de buena tinta).
El problema es el de siempre y es el que ha tenido ZPerro, a sufrir lo mínimo posible que la marea se llevará los problemas. Sin embargo, no es así y terminan siendo víctimas de su falta de liderazgo en la toma de decisiones (magnífica la referencia de los bancos americanos y de ING al respecto de que purgaron mucho, no sé si suficiente al nivel americano, lo que tenían en 2008).
En el SAN van a despedir la semana que viene a doscientas personas de un área de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Lo harán rápido (aún no hay nada comunicado) para empezar el 2012 limpios.
Lo que han estado haciendo es extremar su capacidad de aguante en la confianza de que el gobierno de turno les echará una mano y que la diversificación geográfica hará el resto. Como deben estar para retirarse de la subasta de la CAM y renunciar a quedárselo a 1 euro y con una gran parte del riesgo aparente gestionado. Digo lo de aparente porque BoA compró Countrywide y Merryl confiado y está siendo su perdición.

Ahora dicen en el SAN que el 2012 va a ser también un año muy flojo porque vienen tiempos duros debido a que van a tener que hacer los sacrificios pendientes, sobre todo ahora que mandan Merkel y el franchute. No sé cómo se las ingenierán pero quizá consiga librar el culo (once more again) con el tema del banco malo. El PP parece que hará todo, digo TODO, lo que sea necesario para que la banca vuelva a estar en buena forma .... total somos 44 millones de gilipollas a pagar esa fiesta, que entre todos y a 20 años ni nos damos cuenta.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Creo que ING es el ejemplo de banco que ha actuado al estilo norteamericano. Hace2-3 años declaró pérdidas, cuantiosas pérdidas en 2008-2009 a cambio de liquidación de activos (todo lo contrario que en España que se ha mantenido activo inmobiliario en los balances para no sé que mejores futuros tiempos a cambio de perder liquidez vía ventas de ese activo), el Estado salió en su ayuda, pero a cambio de esas ventas con pérdidas, obtuvo liquidez en un momento muy bueno con lo que ha financiado proyectos en mercados emergentes (entró en China, Singapur y Latinoamerica) y le ha salido redondo, ha vuelto hace un año a beneficios y va viento en popa (batiendo siempre las previsiones del mercado). Recuerda mucho a lo que sucedió con bancos de inversión norteamericanos o con Citigroup (por cierto, voy a dejar el gráfico semanal de este valor para que veamos como se comporta un marubozu de los de buena cosecha, histórico vamos, es decir, como suelo decir que el 50% del mismo se comporta como soporte/resistencia) que ahora son los reyes del mambo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo,ing es un banco que me gusta mas que san y muchos de aqui, porque no estan enladrillados ( esto me recuerda a aquel trabalenguas de peq. ..el cielo esta enladrillado...la version de hoy en dia sera el banco esta. ..jajaja).El problema es que ing en españa no es un banco 100% viene de una reaseguradora de ing de holanda y por tanto no responde ante el bde ( fijaros no pueden tener recicladores de dinero en las oficinas, solo cajeros). Es decir que si quiebra por lo que sea que no creo, tengo que reclamar al fgd de holanda...vamos que me veo haciendo una visita al pais de los tulipanes y los quesos

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En el SAN estimaban que el 2011 iba a ser terrible por restrición del crédito. Dicho en un Comité de Dirección (lo sé de buena tinta).
> El problema es el de siempre y es el que ha tenido ZPerro, a sufrir lo mínimo posible que la marea se llevará los problemas. Sin embargo, no es así y terminan siendo víctimas de su falta de liderazgo en la toma de decisiones (magnífica la referencia de los bancos americanos y de ING al respecto de que purgaron mucho, no sé si suficiente al nivel americano, lo que tenían en 2008).
> En el SAN van a despedir la semana que viene a doscientas personas de un área de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Lo harán rápido (aún no hay nada comunicado) para empezar el 2012 limpios.
> Lo que han estado haciendo es extremar su capacidad de aguante en la confianza de que el gobierno de turno les echará una mano y que la diversificación geográfica hará el resto. Como deben estar para retirarse de la subasta de la CAM y renunciar a quedárselo a 1 euro y con una gran parte del riesgo aparente gestionado. Digo lo de aparente porque BoA compró Countrywide y Merryl confiado y está siendo su perdición.
> ...



No sé lo que pensaba el SAN hace un año o dos, pero hace 4 años, toda la banca (y el mío tenía ese plan) tenía un plan plurianual de 4 años (en ventas crecientes con salida este año) para deshacerse del activo ladrilloso. El San está abocado a varias desgracias por estar donde está:
- Lo van a meter en los nuevos reordenamientos y nueva oleada de fusiones bancarias pq salvo San-BBVA y la Caixa, el resto como Bankia, Popular, Sabadell etc etc no podrán atender sus vencimientos brutales de deuda y al final van a quedar todos repartidos entre 3 o 4.
- Al Estado los 2 próximos años le vence un equivalente de deuda similar al 50% del PIB (eso es un default o una quita que va a mandar a Rajoy a un conflicto social enorme) y van a hacer que los 2 grandes apoquinen sí o sí como contrapartida demagógica al banco malo (es decir, el mercado descontará no en mucho tiempo que a lo mejor la parejita deja de repartir dividendo e incluso nos hacen un corralito accionarial..aunque eso es una idea rara, pero que creo que puede ocurrir (en la CAM ya ocurre a otro nivel)).
- Este país no va a crecer, se va a dedicar a pagar deuda. Los activos inmobiliarios seguirán depreciándose ya que los salarios reales (con BCE soltando pasta y generando inflación, además del tirón de las materias primas de los emergentes, y por otra parte por tensiones del mercado laboral que llevarán a la baja los salarios nominales, por exceso de oferta sobre demanda), pues eso, que los pisos los van a tener que bajar y ni con esas (ahora mismo, dada la incertidumbre, ni los que tienen pasta y lo digo con conocimiento de causa de un área de banca de inversión de un banco que ofrece a sus mejores clientes activos a precios de mercado muy rebajados y no sale la pasta ni a tiros).
- Creo que en este país se va ir mucha gente fuera (pérdida de futuros clientes) a labrarse un futuro, al tiempo.
Pues todo esto, no suma, va a restar y mucho y o no sé que conejo de la chistera se pueden inventar para enfrentarse a lo que viene (eurobonos, entrada de inversión China en Europa, tirón de los cada día menos emergentes, entrada de fondos americanos en plan burro de compras en Europa (esto último, si lo veo probable pq ya está sucediendo)).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo,ing es un banco que me gusta mas que san y muchos de aqui, porque no estan enladrillados ( esto me recuerda a aquel trabalenguas de peq. ..el cielo esta enladrillado...la version de hoy en dia sera el banco esta. ..jajaja).El problema es que ing en españa no es un banco 100% viene de una reaseguradora de ing de holanda y por tanto no responde ante el bde ( fijaros no pueden tener recicladores de dinero en las oficinas, solo cajeros). Es decir que si quiebra por lo que sea que no creo, tengo que reclamar al fgd de holanda...vamos que me veo haciendo una visita al pais de los tulipanes y los quesos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yo no tengo mi pasta en ING, juego a tenerla entre varios (y sobre todo en el mío, pero ya más por presión interna) y a soltar cuando puedo jeje (entre ellos, ING) pero desde luego, en servicio, claridad y letra pequeña, de 10 fueron en su momento (y no tengo ahora pasta con ellos pq los hay más ahogados que ofrecen más aunque alguno, miedo me está dando pero en fin.., además que como todos los de este foro, soy un aficionado a la renta variable, tanto mirando para arriba como hacia abajo...:Aplauso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr. Janus, Sr Janus... Usted no trabajará en el sector minero/energético, ¿verdad? Me he dedicado a hogear las compañias que comentó. Muitas posibilidades..., a lo largo del finde las voy colgando, que ya me estoy pasando de regalar billetacos de 500€ :: (ya es tarde y he de dormir, que mañana es el si o si, antes de irme del pais he de correr los 18.3km del contorno del lago :S)


Buena suerte a todos mañana.

Al principio cuesta, pero luego ni te das cuenta, no? :XX:

edito: Hablando de ING, me han ofrecido el 4.5% a tres meses. Timing perfecto para cuando termine el posible big guano o lo que sea....


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo no tengo mi pasta en ING, juego a tenerla entre varios (y sobre todo en el mío, pero ya más por presión interna) y a soltar cuando puedo jeje (entre ellos, ING) pero desde luego, en servicio, claridad y letra pequeña, de 10 fueron en su momento (y no tengo ahora pasta con ellos pq los hay más ahogados que ofrecen más aunque alguno, miedo me está dando pero en fin.., además que como todos los de este foro, soy un aficionado a la renta variable, tanto mirando para arriba como hacia abajo...:Aplauso.



En ing solo tengo las accs y la calderilla. Me preocupan las accs, que algo es. Ahora no estoy metido a pleno pulmon en el mercado. Como entendido en el tema donde me recomiendas tener las accs?Si quiebra ing como reclamo mus accs?
Para el prox año intentare liquidar mi cartera o traspasarla para abrir una cuenta en bk u otro banco que me deje ponerme corto

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sobre SP, creo que hará doble techo en 1290. En caso de superar los 1305, activaría un 2º alcista con un rango de 150 ptos e incluso podríamos ver máximos otra vez (1375). No sé, tendría que ver las velas semanales (muy importante), una directriz histórica etc, canales de regresión etc. *Usa está bien, marcó records de compra en el comercio en la semana de Acción de Gracias, et*c y cualquier valoración nuestra tiene un componente de pesimismo propio que nos altera la percepción de esos mercados pq intuimos que todas las bolsas se comportan igual. Mi impresión es que la que comenté al principio, también creo que hará algún mínimo sobre febrero.marzo de 2012



Cuidadín con eso. Parce que las cifras de negocio posterior a esas fechas NO están siendo tan buenas. Y todo parece indicar que se ha producido un adelanto de los compras sobre todo por parte de la gente más joven. Empieza a plantearse que la cifra final pueda ser hasta un 8% inferior a la del año pasado. Y si el consumo falla.... ahí tiene la noticia que pueda traer el Gran Guano.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cuidadín con eso. Parce que las cifras de negocio posterior a esas fechas NO están siendo tan buenas. Y todo parece indicar que se ha producido un adelanto de los compras sobre todo por parte de la gente más joven. Empieza a plantearse que la cifra final pueda ser hasta un 8% inferior a la del año pasado. Y si el consumo falla.... ahí tiene la noticia que pueda traer el Gran Guano.



Yo creo que si llegase a existir el gran guano, porque todo son conjeturas y % de algo que no se puede predecir 100% aunque si intuir, para mi la % mas alta de comienzo de una tendencia bajista seria el colapso de emergentes y brasil podria ser el perfecto anfitrion. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que si llega existir el gran guano, porque todo son conjeturas y %, para mi la % mas alta de comienzo de una tendencia bajista seria el colapso de emergentes y brasil podria ser el perfecto anfitrion.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Pues anda que está China como para... 


La leche el Nikkei dejánsose un 1,08% y los futuros del SP por encima del cierre... si egggque....


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

Fngfcggfdk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> En ing solo tengo las accs y la calderilla. Me preocupan las accs, que algo es. Ahora no estoy metido a pleno pulmon en el mercado. Como entendido en el tema donde me recomiendas tener las accs?Si quiebra ing como reclamo mus accs?
> Para el prox año intentare liquidar mi cartera o traspasarla para abrir una cuenta en bk u otro banco que me deje ponerme corto
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



ING no quiebra, que los holandeses son los judíos de Europa (bueno, es donde más hay por otra parte), ya han aprendido de sus burbujas, refundaciones bancarias etc y están metidos en todos los mercados donde hay dinero (de hecho, tienen la mejor banca de inversión de la zona euro, media bolsa de Singapur la manejan a su antojo (eso me dice un antiguo compañero que trabaja allí).
En realidad, no va a quebrar nadie, ni tan siquiera los tecnicamente en quiebra, fíjate los Dexia, ahora el Commerzbank que se tiene que comer las quitas griegas, para eso está Papá Estado y sus esclavos. No quiebra ni uno, como nunca (en eso, las leyes del mercado solo funcionan en Usa y Japón), pero hay quién lo va a pasar mal, y además, los que han sacado pecho por fuera entrando a matar en mercados donde no eran bien recibidos, peor, y San no fue recibido en ninguno donde entró (salvo Brasil, aunque ya le han guiñado el ojo a las entidades americanas, y tb a sus tecnológicas o a una de ellas que se va a quedar con buena parte del negocio digital, otra noticia interesante para debatir en el seno de telefónica, además de que Goldman no quiere sacarle Atento tampoco a bolsa por ahora y ya van 2 intentonas, pero de tef ya hablaremos).
Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cuidadín con eso. Parce que las cifras de negocio posterior a esas fechas NO están siendo tan buenas. Y todo parece indicar que se ha producido un adelanto de los compras sobre todo por parte de la gente más joven. Empieza a plantearse que la cifra final pueda ser hasta un 8% inferior a la del año pasado. Y si el consumo falla.... ahí tiene la noticia que pueda traer el Gran Guano.



gracias por la información.
Ahora, definitivamente, a dormir me piro.


----------



## Claca (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bien que llegaste!. A ver si nos pones un poquito de orden. Esta tarde hay multitud de páginas en el hilo hablando de guano, guanito y guanazo ... y yo no lo veo así de rotundo en ningún índice. Para más despiste, la última media hora de la sesión usana, ha sido para decir "ostia, como disparan estos tipo".
> Mi idea gira en torno a que lo veo con sesgo alcista hasta probar los máximos anteriores al menos en USA. Curiosamente esto es una señal bajista notable, en mi humilde opinión, porque las gazelles comienzan a estar "prensadas" dentro del horno.
> 
> Qué nos dices, maestro?.
> ...



Lo primero, de maestro nada, pero vamos, que ni de coña. En pañales. Aún así, dejo mi opinión. El SP500 tiene demasiada volatilidad como para pensar en subidas sostenidas, lo cual no quiere decir que a corto plazo y para estas semanas no pueda subir más. No voy a mojarme dando niveles, porque lo mío es el IBEX, y de este sí puedo profundizar algo más y voy a hacerlo para que no dé la sensación de que me estoy escaqueando.

Para mí la resistencia importante en el IBEX son los 8.900-9.000 en primera instancia, es ahí donde podría tener el recorte más importante, dado que todo el mundo tiene la mirada fija en los 8.800, lo cual no quiere decir que el recorte no sea ya el bueno, ojo, sino que hasta que no se superen hay que ir con mucho cuidado. Dependiendo de cómo encaje el golpe y si se perfora la resistencia, se podría pensar en los 9.200-400. Más recorrido no lo veo nada probable en estos momentos.

Mucha suerte a todos ;-)

PD: Sobre lo del pirata... mal, muy mal. Sí que hay que escuchar a los compañeros, hombre, que el sentimiento contrario es probablemente el indicador más fiable de todos (y que conste que lo digo sin saber de qué valor se trata, que estos días no estoy pendiente del hilo) :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

Ahí van mis niveles.....

IBEX 35

Ojo en la apertura en los 8.646, por debajo parece ser que no hay otro remedio que visitar en el mismo día los 8.582-8.520

Arriba superar los 8754 nos llevaría a cotas muy elevadas, probando probablemente los 8950 en el corto plazo


DAX

Apertura por debajo de 6.013 nos envía al 5939-5843

Por arriba sin mucho recorrido. 6.155


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Sigan Prisa, en 0,845 se podría comprar con buenas perspectivas en el medio plazo ... salvo que anule con consabido stop de protección (de saque en 0,795).
Ya ha conseguido ponerse por encima de la exponencial de 50 sesiones (en diario). Ahora va a por la de 150 (en 1,11) pero primero tiene el gran reto de superar la fortísima resistencia en 1 euro. Si la supera, estará ya en cambio de tendencia medio plazo.


----------



## Docma (8 Dic 2011)

Voy camino de hacerme profeta, jejejeje.

La cosa sigue estancada entre los 8.500 - 8.700.

Creo que se han empezao a dar cuenta que llegar a 8.800 (everest.......) les va a costar mucho y superarlo, ya ni os cuento.......

Y lo que tengo mu claro es que del techo de los 9.000 no pasa (excepto milagros y otros dejaVu informáticos.......)


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En el SAN estimaban que el 2011 iba a ser terrible por restrición del crédito. Dicho en un Comité de Dirección (lo sé de buena tinta).
> El problema es el de siempre y es el que ha tenido ZPerro, a sufrir lo mínimo posible que la marea se llevará los problemas. Sin embargo, no es así y terminan siendo víctimas de su falta de liderazgo en la toma de decisiones (magnífica la referencia de los bancos americanos y de ING al respecto de que purgaron mucho, no sé si suficiente al nivel americano, lo que tenían en 2008).
> En el SAN van a despedir la semana que viene a doscientas personas de un área de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Lo harán rápido (aún no hay nada comunicado) para empezar el 2012 limpios.
> *Lo que han estado haciendo es extremar su capacidad de aguante en la confianza de que el gobierno de turno les echará una mano y que la diversificación geográfica hará el resto*. Como deben estar para retirarse de la subasta de la CAM y renunciar a quedárselo a 1 euro y con una gran parte del riesgo aparente gestionado. Digo lo de aparente porque BoA compró Countrywide y Merryl confiado y está siendo su perdición.
> ...



¿y ese es el banquero líder español? menudo soplagaitas*typical spanish *

El PP no hará nada, lo hará mi "presidente" * Angie & Nico* podrá salvarse pero siendo una mera filial franco-alemana


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Docma dijo:


> Voy camino de hacerme profeta, jejejeje.
> 
> La cosa sigue estancada entre los 8.500 - 8.700.
> 
> Creo que se han empezao a dar cuenta que llegar a 8.800 (everest.......) les va a costar mucho y superarlo, ya ni os cuento.......



Tenga fe, el ídolo MV nunca falla. Los 10.700 serán la semana que viene:XX:


----------



## Docma (8 Dic 2011)

Siempre nos queda rezar Janus

:XX:



Debe de ser que Carlos Sainz y Luis Moya están de picnic por el pinchazo del otro día.......

A ver si cuando terminen, tienen fuerzas renovadas para seguir con el rally.

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2011)

Uy uy que cosas más feas están haciendo...


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy uy que cosas más feas están haciendo...



... con festividad y alevosía.


----------



## bronx5 (8 Dic 2011)

Menuda montaña rusa.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

No pasa nada más que un poquito de volatilidad. No debería extrañar la búsqueda de los mínimos de ayer ........... pero aún no ha pasado nada. El gran movimiento está por definirse, presentarse y ejecutarse.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Dic 2011)

lo malo es q esta todo con mala pinta......... invitando a cortos................. pero hablara luego el BCE q bajara los tipos y quizas alguna cosa mas.................... y entonces cornada al canto


----------



## pollastre (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No pasa nada más que un poquito de volatilidad. No debería extrañar la búsqueda de los mínimos de ayer ........... pero aún no ha pasado nada. El gran movimiento está por definirse, presentarse y ejecutarse.



Ojete calor, que están pasando muchas cositas en el 6K....


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor, que están pasando muchas cositas en el 6K....



Me refiero a que no es para llevarse las manos a la cabeza ni nada por el estilo. Aún no está la señal lanzada. De momento sigue aguantando el entorno de 5980-6020 y eso es buena señal, si lo perdiera, lo primero hacia los mínimos de ayer y después a cruzar los dedos.

Para lo que tiene que suceder, aún no hay nada ... salvo que se ven muchos nervios y cualquier titular le mete un arreón de 40 pipos DAX. Por lo demás, tranquilidad (entiendo que así no piense quién esté desquiciado dentro viendo barridos ...).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sobrel el Dax, pues eso, que parece que la MM 200 se le atraganta y los indicadores están de vuelta.



(
No puedeeerr con el brutorr mecanincorr MM200 (que diría el mazinger z de Florentino Fernández) como vimos ayer y hoy tampoco ha podido a pesar de intentarlo. Ha chocado 2 veces estos días y una significativa a final de octubre (principio de la última guanada), a la 3º puede ir la vencida (vencida para abajo)


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!

Desde luego hoy casi seguro que aun nos queda más bajada por ver, pero se lo toman con calma y pausas.


----------



## pollastre (8 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Desde luego hoy casi seguro que aun nos queda más bajada por ver, pero se lo toman con calma y pausas.




Como norrrrrmal, al 5935. Y como brrrrutaaaal, al 5904 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

DAX justo sobre la directriz bajista que une los máximos relativos anteriores. Vamos a ver cuánto de fiable está la perrita hoy.

Edito, se ha derrogar pero apunta a darse la vuelta hacia abajo. Un poquito más ...

Edito, protegida la entrada en el punto de entrada al lado de 20.


----------



## pollastre (8 Dic 2011)

Han aprovechado el 6K para dejar neutro el saldo del día. Ibamos con algo más de 1000 contratos a venta, y estamos ahora a duras penas en 100. La reconstrucción de paquetes indica una recogida de beneficios muy bien sostenida (el precio no se ha movido) y muy profesional. 

La firma del algoritmo no la reconoce el sistema. No es de "los de siempre". ¿Tenemos un chico nuevo en la ciudad? ienso:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX justo sobre la directriz bajista que une los máximos relativos anteriores. Vamos a ver cuánto de fiable está la perrita hoy.
> 
> Edito, se ha derrogar pero apunta a darse la vuelta hacia abajo. Un poquito más ...
> 
> Edito, protegida la entrada en el punto de entrada al lado de 20.



Ya está, cerrado con 10 pipos de reward, menos es nada.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> han aprovechado el 6k para dejar neutro el saldo del día. Ibamos con algo más de 1000 contratos a venta, y estamos ahora a duras penas en 100. La reconstrucción de paquetes indica una recogida de beneficios muy bien sostenida (el precio no se ha movido) y muy profesional.
> 
> La firma del algoritmo no la reconoce el sistema. No es de "los de siempre". ¿tenemos un chico nuevo en la ciudad? ienso:



mv .........?:xx:


----------



## pollastre (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> mv .........?:xx:



Horror... mi humilde tecnología no puede rivalizar con su cerebro perfectamente entrenado. 

Si es él, estoy acabado. 
Montaré un huerto y me dedicaré a sobrevivir.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

Antes que termine el año quiero liquidar una de las dos que tengo en cartera. No se si san o ibe y si hacerlo a estos niveles o apurar a los 9000, y ya quedarme con la otra a soportar la tempestad.La 1 tiene una beta mas alta y si esto sube por sorpresa puede que la saque algo pero tambien asumo mas riesgo por la empresa que es. Que aconsejais?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Antes que termine el año quiero liquidar una de las dos que tengo en cartera. No se si san o ibe y si hacerlo a estos niveles o apurar a los 9000, y ya quedarme con la otra a soportar la tempestad.La 1 tiene una beta mas alta y si esto sube por sorpresa puede que la saque algo pero tambien asumo mas riesgo por la empresa que es. Que aconsejais?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Solo una reflexión, por qué aguantar "la tempestad"?. Si piensa que habrá tal fenómeno .... no sé que hace ahí. No es una recomendación de venta, es una invitación a reflexionar el sentido de una inversión.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

El DAX apunta de nuevo hacia la directriz bajista pero ahora viene de una sucesión de mínimos relativos superiores. Se atreverá a superar la directriz?, después de la pausa publicitaria ...


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Horror... mi humilde tecnología no puede rivalizar con su cerebro perfectamente entrenado.
> 
> Si es él, estoy acabado.
> Montaré un huerto y me dedicaré a sobrevivir.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX apunta de nuevo hacia la directriz bajista pero ahora viene de una sucesión de mínimos relativos superiores. Se atreverá a superar la directriz?, después de la pausa publicitaria ...



Está mamoneando mucho con que sí con que no con que sí con que no. Le metemos un corto por SL +6.

Edito: Bajamos el stop a 3 pipos en 21.

Edito: cerramos en 07 con 11 pipos de reward.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

t0mynoker dijo:


> El Ibex se dirige a los 5900 y ese no será el suelo, mirad este analisis por Ondas de Elliot
> 
> BolsayOtrasCosas: El Ibex se dirige a los 5900 y ese no será el suelo



Encontré este post de ayer sobre el alcance subjetivo en ondas elliot del ibex. Creo que se merece una lectura y me explico:
No van tan desencamindado (la próxima vez que visitemos los 7500 entiendo que será para romperlos a la baja) y se activaría una 3ª estructura con rango 3500 ptos (rosa claro) que siempre que rebaje el mínimo histórico de 6700 de los últimos años, nos mandaría a esa zona por debajo de 6000 ptos (también hay otro posible doble techo en 9300 que nos puede enviar justo ahí además del recorrido de activación del triángulo casi simétrico activado en el verano.
No me parece tan descabellada la verdad ya que hay 3-4 posibles escenarios técnicos que nos pueden enviar a esa zona.


----------



## Space Pope (8 Dic 2011)

Les traigo el ultimo artefacto que esta siendo usado para calmar a los mercados y que todo vuelva a la "normalidad".

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/633eH4yajHE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Lo dicho, cortos hasta que digan que estamos en recesion.

(buy the rumour, sell the news)


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Bueno, ya llevamos 800 eurotes de reward ...... y a la espera de más señales fiables ..... y las Patriot Coal Corporation.

Qué calentito se está en liquidez al respecto de los activos europeos:XX:

En veinte minutitos viene el latino con news sobre los tipos de interés. No parece muy recomendable estar dentro ..... al no ser que el stop sea enorme .... que visto el nerviosismo imperante .... no sé no sé si sería suficiente.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Solo una reflexión, por qué aguantar "la tempestad"?. Si piensa que habrá tal fenómeno .... no sé que hace ahí. No es una recomendación de venta, es una invitación a reflexionar el sentido de una inversión.



Si viene un mov brusco vendere todo, en ese aspecto tienes 100% la razon.Mi duda es mas que nada por si ese mov tarda en llegar.Por propia experiencia,cuando todo el mundo espera algo para una fecha concreta como enero puede que al final pase lo contrario, ya me paso hace dos años, ahora mismo veo demasiada gacela ansiosa de cortos. Hasta que no llegue no se sabra, es solo una %.Es para no quedarme fuera del mercado. Por cierto para ghkghk y resto de compañeros que usen android. Podrian recomendar aplicaciones decentes de bolsa? Muchas gracias por anticipado

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Bueno, bueno .... el DAX media hora lleva entre 6000 y 6020 formando un rectángulo de cierta ortodoxia. Nos enfrentamos a las 13:46 y sus Draghi's news.

Apostamos a que se produce una fuga falsa por uno de los lados del rectángulo y después tira hacia el otro y se lo pule?.

Edito: Ya se ha ido por la parte de arriba .... chapter 1.
Edito: Primer arreón. Agárrense ... chapter 2.
Edito: Ya está cumplido el guión al milímetro. Acaba de confirmar la fuga en falso en la dirección contrario. Treinta pipos del tirón ... a alguno le han hecho una buena faena. Ni que decir que en el minuto anterior le metieron 10 pipos hacia arriba para amagar.

Without comments, Janus said.


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

25 puntitos que ya estaban descontados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2011)

" El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TUE) ha dictaminado este jueves que el operador galo de telecomunicaciones France Télécom debe devolver hasta 1.100 millones de euros de ayudas públicas ilegales que recibió entre 1994 y 2002 en forma de exenciones fiscales. "


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, bueno .... el DAX media hora lleva entre 6000 y 6020 formando un rectángulo de cierta ortodoxia. Nos enfrentamos a las 13:46 y sus Draghi's news.
> 
> Apostamos a que se produce una fuga falsa por uno de los lados del rectángulo y después tira hacia el otro y se lo pule?.
> 
> ...



Bueno, vamos a dejarnos de mariconadas. Ahora toca bajarlo hasta los 5920, hay un buen reward ahí pendiente. Venga, todos a vender como bestias. Lleno cargadores.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Es de las pocas veces que veo que rebajan tipos (por muy descontado que esté) y no se dispará ni el Dax ni otros. Con quién estarán chocando, con quién??


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Dic 2011)

USA no se mueve o incluso algo pepona...........tengan cuidado......


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Y muy mal tienen que verlo con la inflación en el 3% (y se busca siempre que los tipos estén entre 1 y 1,5 ptos por encima de la tasa de inflación).


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

corto en dAX, target 6 pipos.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

pollastre que está pasandoooooo


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en dAX, target 6 pipos.



venga, a la buchaca.

A por otra.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

y el Bund en verde toma ya


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre que está pasandoooooo



Pollastre le dirá en un rato. Yo le adelanto, no pasa nada de momento. Son los minutos de calentamiento. Aún no quedan huecos en el horno y hay que achucharles un poquito más.


----------



## nandogle (8 Dic 2011)

Las oportunidades nos están en el ibex , sino en el indice general del mercado continuo. Valores excesivamente devaluados comienzan una curva ascendente de cambio de ciclo. Me refiero a deoleo urbas.


----------



## pollastre (8 Dic 2011)

Bueno, no pasa nada... es sólo que esa visita al 5935 está ya demorándose demasiado... y digo yo que tienen ganas de hacerla.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Largos en 85


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Largos en 85



Salimos en 95, 250 euros de reward.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Largos en 85




buena janus, salte rápido y le sacas unos leuros.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Corto en 98


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en 98



Salimos en 88, otros 250 euros de reward.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

El técnico está funcionando de libro, tanto los 6000 como los 5980. Ahora los ha perdido pero no me meto corto porque no me fio. Es muy pronto para ir hacia los mínimos con velocidad. Primero, que abran los usanos, que hagan sus temas y después que se defina. Si me equivoco, me quedo con los 1300 euros de reward acumulados + lo que rindan las Patriot Coal Corporation (están correlacionadas bastante con la plata y ésta viene hoy bien).


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El técnico está funcionando de libro, tanto los 6000 como los 5980. Ahora los ha perdido pero no me meto corto porque no me fio. Es muy pronto para ir hacia los mínimos con velocidad. Primero, que abran los usanos, que hagan sus temas y después que se defina. Si me equivoco, me quedo con los 1300 euros de reward acumulados + lo que rindan las Patriot Coal Corporation.



Como jornalero, tengo un target de 300 leuros / día. Hoy llevo 280 pero como bien dices, el AT y el scalp están funcionando de escándalo.

Hoy es uno de esos días que merece la pena arriesgar un poco más allá del target diario.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

no hay chicha, nos vamos a quedar dentro de la envolvente de ayer creo.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

ME SIENTO LEON!!!!. Desde el 01/10 llevo más de 200 operaciones realizadas y he tenido losses en 19. Y estoy seguro que las Patriot no serán el número 20!!!!


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Las oportunidades nos están en el ibex , sino en el indice general del mercado continuo. Valores excesivamente devaluados comienzan una curva ascendente de cambio de ciclo. Me refiero a deoleo urbas.



Urbas???? si hay cosas infravaloradas pero urbas???Busque otra compañia, su balance da panico

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

No sigan ahora el técnico en el DAX porque mandan los usanos. Mejor ver los charts del SP y poco más. Siguen fuertes y son unos descarados. Venga para arriba .... a ver si arrastráis a las Patriot y las Netflix (éstas por si algún forero las tiene, servidor ya las mando a pasear).


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

flying, flying, flying ..... Hands on, hands on, hands on!


----------



## Jamóncontomate (8 Dic 2011)

Chulibex rules.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Señores, es muy importante lo que está sucediendo. Está entrando volumen en muchísimos activos, índices y commodities (la plata volando por encima del 2%). Al loro hoy con las cíclicas usanas porque son un buen anticipo de lo que puede venir en en los próximos días u horas.
La banca UK ha estado bastante bien hoy y ahora está tirando hacia arriba.

Pepón is coming, por mucho que yo pensaba que nos teníamos que ir a los 5920 ....


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Societe tiene aspecto de irse a los 24 (muchos euros ahí, hoigan). Stop en 19 euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

Huelo carne quemada......


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Huelo carne quemada......




Y con volumen en los bancos. Vamos que me dá miedo meter un largo en 5950 en el DAX ..... mejor quietecitos y que la plata está alcista.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Hacia tiempo que no veíamos una vela de 50 pipos en series de minutos.


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

Super mario es el amo, hace que suban 1% y hace que lo bajen a los 10 min


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

Este verano ya vimos algunas asi, es mejor estar de vacaciones en estos momentos para lo bueno y para lo malo. De todos modos, suerte a los toreros del hilo.

Carrusel deportivo con el señor Janus y Pepe Domingo Bertok, sintonizado en el ordenador.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

¿que está pasando Mulder... por diosss....??????????? :8: :8:


Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

*GUANO... GUANO...* )























Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este verano ya vimos algunas asi, es mejor estar de vacaciones en estos momentos para lo bueno y para lo malo. De todos modos, suerte a los toreros del hilo.
> 
> Carrusel deportivo con el señor Janus y Pepe Domingo Bertok, sintonizado en el ordenador.



Impresionante la manipulación que hay. La bajada o el llegar a los 5920, pocos lo podrán haber pillado porque la barrida hacia arriba lo tiene que haber dejado como un solar.
Los bancos UK que venían en verde y sosteniendo todo el día, ya están bajando el 2%.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Impresionante la manipulación que hay. La bajada o el llegar a los 5920, pocos lo podrán haber pillado porque la barrida hacia arriba lo tiene que haber dejado como un solar.





los stops son de pobres... 8:



ya me lo decia mi abuelo... )

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

La peponada de mañana va a ser epic.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La peponada de mañana va a ser epic.




háblame del presente hamijo... )


toña jaroña... :XX:


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

Un -1% es calderilla para leoncios.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Mario es el puto amo. Seguro que ha forrado a sus colegas jojojo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Y yo que sigo viendo por ahí los 8250 como posible primer ajuste..(que el Dax no puede con esa línea roja que suavemente va bajando)


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

el DAX no estaba en los 6000 hace un momento...???? ienso:





oh wait....!!!! )


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

Ostia que nos vamos


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

largo en DAX, sin target


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

Largo Ibex 8550... especulemos un poco... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

La plata desde el +2% hasta el -2%. Las Patriot van a sufrir, miro el stop puesto y le veo llorando.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> largo en DAX, sin target



fuera con 14 pipos.

a por otra


----------



## Misterio (8 Dic 2011)

Pobre Draghi va a ser la próxima víctima de Cárpatos .


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Joder qúe diferencia de los políticos usanos y la FED vs. los europeos y el ECB.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Abdica, no abdica, está ahí la cosa..y menos mal que rebajaron los tipos y aún no hablo ningún cumbrista.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

venga coño, hago una más y cierro el chiringo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

sigo vivo... con dos cojones... 8:


meto stop profit y me voy a dormir la siesta... luego les leo... 

Saludos


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> venga coño, hago una más y cierro el chiringo.



No arriesgue mucho más jornal que el día le ha ido bien. Yo si me salta el stop de Patriot, cierro en +800 cuando ya me estaba haciendo la idea de el doble. Pero tenemos que ser razonables y humildes.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

preparando un arreón a la baja en DAX


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No arriesgue mucho más jornal que el día le ha ido bien. Yo si me salta el stop de Patriot, cierro en +800 cuando ya me estaba haciendo la idea de el doble. Pero tenemos que ser razonables y humildes.



llevo poco más de dos jornales, todavía queda otro tiro ::


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

DAX, cuidado porque puede ser vela falsa.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> DAX, cuidado porque puede ser vela falsa.



más falsa que un duro de madera para el scalp.

Señores, nos volvemos a acercar a un arréon a la baja.

Dedo encima del botón ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La plata desde el +2% hasta el -2%. Las Patriot van a sufrir, miro el stop puesto y le veo llorando.



No me sea antipatriota que le acompaño desde los 10$.... ::

Suerte!

I did it 18.3km corre que te corre. Por ello, y porque yo lo valgo, a las patriot le van a meter un misil en el cu*o para que le puda comprar el barco pirata a mi sobrino.

Ale, ya os cuelgo los grafs de las mineras y energéticas del sr Janus "the mining guru".

suerte y gasten las plusvis como un miembro del hilo se merece.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

Ojo están apostando a favor del san y del bbva en contra de los pequeños bancos. Acaban de declarar nuevos cortos en bankinter, iberdrola , gamesa y los % son superiores a los anteriores menos en mediaset que ha bajado un poco el %. (fecha de declaración 2 de diciembre) estaré al tanto (si el 16 no declaran nuevos por el 23 debería haber peponazo)
Me autocontesto , si sube me quitare de cartera iberdrola


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea antipatriota que le acompaño desde los 10$.... ::
> 
> Suerte!
> 
> ...



Seguimos ahí dentro y con cierto optimismo. El stop hará su trabajo si le toca. Venga a por ellos que son pocos y tienen poco dinero para tirarlo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Seguimos teniendo muchas probabilidades para bajar más en la sesión de hoy, pero con estos barridos que acabamos de ver nos puede salir el tiro por la culata, que razón tenían los que decían que nos tocaba scalping para estos días.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

¿hay noticia a las 16:00?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

*[NO COMMENT]*













Por cierto cosa extraña. Uso el broker de ING. Si no recuerdo mal, el mercado yanki abre a las 16:00 española, ¿verdad? Pues tenía ya las acciones compradas al menos media hora antes...¿alguna explicación ?


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

A las 16.00:

- INVENTARIOS AL POR MAYOR octubre.

Dato previo: -0,1%. Previsión: +0,3%.
Valoración: 3.

Repercusión en bolsa: No debería influir en el mercado.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

quietos, se aproxima volatilidad.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

me levanto... y ...


a tomar por culo el stop... así que sigo siendro pobre... 8:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Los movimientos se han aplanado en exceso y tengo el sistema en encefalograma plano.

Cierro el chiringo por hoy.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y mañana ni tocarlo.

Suerte


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada... es sólo que esa visita al 5935 está ya demorándose demasiado... y digo yo que tienen ganas de hacerla.



ponga la visual del escaner termal si puede::


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 8525... sin stop



ahora si que no me lo vuelan... 

Saludos


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

Guano del bueno ahora sí.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Guano del bueno ahora sí.




cuando hay marejada... hay que tener fe... 8:


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Guano del bueno ahora sí.



Sigues largo?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (8 Dic 2011)

Société Générale cayendo un 7% aprox desde el cierre de ayer, que es un 12% respecto al *máximo* de ayer. A ver si se puede pillar un rebotito, pero esperaremos a última hora...

Lo de llegar a 24 como ha dicho creo que Janus todavía lo veo lejano, de todas formas.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> I did it 18.3km corre que te corre.



Perdón si ya lo ha dicho usted anteriormente pero ¿qué lago era este?


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Société Générale cayendo un 7% aprox desde el cierre de ayer, que es un 12% respecto al *máximo* de ayer. A ver si se puede pillar un rebotito, pero esperaremos a última hora...
> 
> Lo de llegar a 24 como ha dicho creo que Janus todavía lo veo lejano, de todas formas.
> 
> ...



El escenario se ha deshecho ante tamaña emboscada. Le queda el poder aguantar los 18 euros en donde están aprox las medias exponenciales de 150 y 200 figuras en la serie horaria. Desde ahí, tendrá que currar para reconstruir el escenario. Vamos que no descarto que mañana venga una velota verde del tamaño de la de hoy ... pero eso es mejor verlo que adivinarlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

Ahora huele todavía más a carne quemada. La semana roja en honor a san estaba cantada, pio pio.

Mañana puede ser un día con cierta brisa, :XX:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Está complejo el tema para tomar decisiones más allá del scalping.
El SP sigue alcista en serie diaria (los 1241 son importantes) pero el DAX está por debajo de un techo muy claro (con recuperación falsa, para hacer daño) en serie horaria.

Personalmente, creo que es mejor seguir al jefe, es el que tiene el mando en plaza. Es de suponer que tiene que haber algo más de "susto" porque la bajada de hoy tras la subida manipulada ... es claramente intencionada aunque creo que insuficiente para llenar el horno, de hecho creo que no está lo suficientemente lleno aún.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

El DAX está a punto de dar señal de corto .... muy claro en series de minuto.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

me aburro... 8:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX está a punto de dar señal de corto .... muy claro en series de minuto.



Cierro con 16 pipos de reward. 400 euros que me dá que van a ser los que perdamos en Patriot aprox.

Muy muy claro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

bueno, abdicó como prometía y lo que dijimos hace un par de horas, hace un día, hace 2, hasta los 8370 y hasta los 8250 aún tiene que adelgazar. Después ya veremos si ha mejorado el colesterol o si hay que internarlo durante una buena temporada.


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto cosa extraña. Uso el broker de ING. Si no recuerdo mal, el mercado yanki abre a las 16:00 española, ¿verdad? Pues tenía ya las acciones compradas al menos media hora antes...¿alguna explicación ?



No, abre a las 15:30 hora española.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Está complejo el tema para tomar decisiones más allá del scalping.
> El SP sigue alcista en serie diaria (los 1241 son importantes) pero el DAX está por debajo de un techo muy claro (con recuperación falsa, para hacer daño) en serie horaria.
> 
> Personalmente, creo que es mejor seguir al jefe, es el que tiene el mando en plaza. Es de suponer que tiene que haber algo más de "susto" porque la bajada de hoy tras la subida manipulada ... es claramente intencionada aunque creo que insuficiente para llenar el horno, de hecho creo que no está lo suficientemente lleno aún.



Por la noche os voy a mostrar un método de scalping particular (velas 10 minutos, en heiken con señal cuando CCI y Estocástico coinciden en zonas y controlando distintos niveles fibos). De todas formas, estando simplemente corto cuando piensas que va a retroceder a tal nivel (siempre con avisos o alertas de tu broker, los prefieros a los sl aunque los dinámicos son muy necesarios) tb se gana, y da tiempo a muchas otras cosas.


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

UQeridos niños y niñas... el SP a 5 min. ha roto todas las EMAs, inluos de la 377 que ayer fue soporte. Hoy la hemos pasado pero nos quedan los mínimos de ayer para ver si nos hacen de soporte... yo voto guano y mis cortos... más aún...


Queremos guano, guano.... queremos guano, guano... queremosss.... GUANO!


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por la noche os voy a mostrar un método de scalping particular (velas 10 minutos, en heiken con señal cuando CCI y Estocástico coinciden en zonas y controlando distintos niveles fibos). De todas formas, estando simplemente corto cuando piensas que va a retroceder a tal nivel (siempre con avisos o alertas de tu broker, los prefieros a los sl aunque los dinámicos son muy necesarios) tb se gana, y da tiempo a muchas otras cosas.



Usa usted el CCI con velas Heiken Ashi??? Y eso ya rula??? BUeno espero a que se explique. Supongo que vamos independientes, pero me interesa saber como valora el nivel de salida si es que lo varía...


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por la noche os voy a mostrar un método de scalping particular (velas 10 minutos, en heiken con señal cuando CCI y Estocástico coinciden en zonas y controlando distintos niveles fibos). De todas formas, estando simplemente corto cuando piensas que va a retroceder a tal nivel (siempre con avisos o alertas de tu broker, los prefieros a los sl aunque los dinámicos son muy necesarios) tb se gana, y da tiempo a muchas otras cosas.



espero ansioso aunque velas de 10 minutos se me hacen muy, muy pesadas


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

que mala pinta tiene ésto...


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Dic 2011)

Que brokers manejáis para hacer scalping, porque parece interesante esta técnica, pero antes debo prácticar claro.


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Queridos niños y niñas... ya hemos superado los mínimos de ayer... aunque no acabamos de romper con esa relevante que yo tengo en 1245.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Que brokers manejáis para hacer scalping, porque parece interesante esta técnica, pero antes debo prácticar claro.



IGMarkets......


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Dic 2011)

Chulibex:

En torno a las 14:30 pm: 8.766,70 puntos.
17:19 pm: 8.456,00 puntos.

Vaya volatilidad.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2011)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Que brokers manejáis para hacer scalping, porque parece interesante esta técnica, pero antes debo prácticar claro.



renta 4... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigues largo?



Sigo aunque solo en SAN, quiero mis +50 cent, pero otra bajadita más como la de hoy y me mandrilean.

Lo dejé aposta para la cumbre se suponía que tocaba pepón pero ná, a guanear se ha dicho así cojo otra vez el BBVA.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Ya lo veremos para otro tipo de medidas (5-30-60 minutos) e índices, y ajustando bollinger a 1 desviación (en vez de 2) para ser ya muy muy fiables (aunque no haría falta tanta parafernalia,,con lo del otro post, nos llega).


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Carpatos habla de ello, pero no pone la tabla... aquí está...

Latest Irrelevant European Stress Test Results Leaked | ZeroHedge


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Adios SP a dios...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2011)

Ya queda menos para los 10700 del día 14


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes 

Que cerquita me he quedado del nivel inferior del DAX...por cierto 


GUANO GUANO (han puesto ya los patos bailando????)


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya queda menos para los 10700 del día 14



El día 14 de diciembre lo veremos (Dios mediante) todos, los 10700 unos pocos elegidos.

Será un flash ¿?(Lo contrario a un flash crash) de 3.000 puntos de unos nanosegundos.


----------



## J-Z (8 Dic 2011)

Tranquis estamos en media, a 500 puntos por día easy.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sigo aunque solo en SAN, quiero mis +50 cent, pero otra bajadita más como la de hoy y me mandrilean.
> 
> Lo dejé aposta para la cumbre se suponía que tocaba pepón pero ná, a guanear se ha dicho así cojo otra vez el BBVA.



Veo probable mov arriba y abajo muy bruscos para llenar el horno al max de largos y cortos. Lo raro es que hayan abierto cortos a muchas empresas menos a san y bbva y si siguen patrones anteriores es probable un rebote la semana del 19. No estaria mal un golpe de efecto para pillar a las gacelillas cortas y que se pongan todas largas y arriba cuando menos se lo espere nadie cerrar la puerta y hacer un buen estofado. Ahora lo mas sensato es estar fuera o como mucho escalping. Yo sigo largo aunque ayer el cuerpo me pedia quitar ibe para aligerar peso, otra vez sera.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Dic 2011)




----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> *GUANO... GUANO...* )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah si por ahí andaban, vaya dos días que me he metido de puntos en Dax...voy a por más oro.


----------



## tarrito (8 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El día 14 de diciembre lo veremos (Dios mediante) todos, los 10700 unos pocos elegidos.
> 
> Será un flash ¿?(Lo contrario a un flash crash) de 3.000 puntos de unos nanosegundos.



sí se alcazarán pero será tan rápido que ninguna maquinita de HFT será capaz de percibirlo ... no pierdan la Fe :no:

::


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

En el SP las caídas traen volumen así que... yo diría que no nos lo van a dejar hacer tan fácil despues de estos días de tontería... quiero decir, bajamos de vuelta hasta el fibo de toda la bajada anterior rebotamos y paramos para fijar el anterior soporte como resistencia, a la vez rompemos por abajo el canal bajista de estos días, etc ,etc... y cuando ya todos este´n convencidos de que efectivamente nos vamos a bajo... un último tirón para luego caer de verdad. de esta forma tambien nos cargamos los stops de los que como yo, hemos dejado la operación a más largo... Pues lo siento, pero desde aquí... mucho van a tener que estirarlo arriba para que no me aguante..


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Día de suelta masiva, aunque con tranquilidad pero con bajadas repentinas y volatilidad extrema muy poco duraderas. Para no marear con números voy a poner las dos operaciones estrella del día, una de venta a las 11:35 de 220 contratos en 8657 y otra de compra (camuflada) a las 15:25 de 226 contratos en 8575, probablemente del mismo leoncio que se ha llevado calentitos 180.400 euros de plusvas en un solo día, un 20% de beneficio sobre el capital invertido en garantías, no está mal.

Tenemos a otro leoncio que ha entrado corto a las 11:43 en 8644 con 172 contratos y ha salido a las 14:10 en 8638 recomprando los 172 contratos, a este no le ha salido la jugada tan rentable teniendo en cuenta las horas que ha pasado en el mercado, aunque al menos tendrá para unos pocos kilos de pipas 

El resto de órdenes del día ha sido bastante bajista y los largos han brillado por su ausencia, ahora mismo parece que casi nadie apuesta por largos.

En subasta han vendido unos 175 contratos.

En resumen, tenemos señales bajistas por todas partes y no hay nada que nos diga en estos momentos que nos vamos hacia arriba, ni siquiera el precio que ha quedado casi en mínimos del día, así que mañana habrá que abrir cortos a discreción mientras no haya algo muy claro que apunte a lo contrario.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Día de suelta masiva, aunque con tranquilidad pero con bajadas repentinas y volatilidad extrema muy poco duraderas. Para no marear con números voy a poner las dos operaciones estrella del día, una de venta a las 11:35 de 220 contratos en 8657 y otra de compra (camuflada) a las 15:25 de 226 contratos en 8575, probablemente del mismo leoncio que se ha llevado calentitos 180.400 euros de plusvas en un solo día, un 20% de beneficio sobre el capital invertido en garantías, no está mal.
> 
> ...



Maestro, mañana es un día muy peligroso. Sólo apto para valientes y temerarios.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> En el SP las caídas traen volumen así que... yo diría que no nos lo van a dejar hacer tan fácil despues de estos días de tontería... quiero decir, bajamos de vuelta hasta el fibo de toda la bajada anterior rebotamos y paramos para fijar el anterior soporte como resistencia, a la vez rompemos por abajo el canal bajista de estos días, etc ,etc... y cuando ya todos este´n convencidos de que efectivamente nos vamos a bajo... un último tirón para luego caer de verdad. de esta forma tambien nos cargamos los stops de los que como yo, hemos dejado la operación a más largo... Pues lo siento, pero desde aquí... mucho van a tener que estirarlo arriba para que no me aguante..



Yo barajo el mismo escenario pero son solo %, hay que ver dia a dia. Con que lo tiren por debajo de 8300 y luego lo estiren mas alla de 9200 el ibex ya se han cargado a la mayoria de gacelas que van cortas y mas si van con derivados apalancadas. Son 900 puntos de diferencia, suficientes como para dejar a mas de uno temblando

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El día 14 de diciembre lo veremos (Dios mediante) todos, l*os 10700 unos pocos elegidos*.
> 
> Será un flash ¿?(Lo contrario a un flash crash) de 3.000 puntos de unos nanosegundos.



¿Te refieres a los traders que tomen alucinógenos ese día?


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí van mis niveles.....
> 
> IBEX 35
> 
> ...




Ya se que no es lo mismo que cuando lo hacía mi colega "5bb" pero bueno, aquí tenemos el dax, y como se han currado los niveles que dejé por la mañana, la verdad es que como estas dos últimas jornada pocas en el año, cuando funcionan los canales las plusvis se disparan y hay que aprovechar (+200 puntos de dax en dos días)

El Euro/Dólar se está dejando domar muy bien también.







Se me ha olvidado colocar volumen, pero normalmente se producen aumentos en los niveles relevantes.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Chulibex:
> 
> En torno a las 14:30 pm: 8.766,70 puntos.
> 17:19 pm: 8.456,00 puntos.
> ...



¿Usted qué hace aquí?

¡Vuelva a los libros!

Quiero verle firmar al pie de un informe de esos que dicen "yo le he echado un vistazo a esto*, he hecho lo que me han mandado**, yo soy el de los recados***, así que las reclamaciones al maestro armero".****

-------
*"An audit includes examining on a test basis, evidence relevant to the amounts, and disclosures in the financial statements"
**"We conducted our audit in accordance with International Standards on Auditing"
***"It is our responsibility to express and independent opinion on the financial statements presented by management, and to report our opinion to you."
****"The management is responsible for the preparation and presentation of the financial statements that comply with generally accepted accounting practice, and that give a true and fair view of the financial position of the company"


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

El Ibex también ha sido muy noble en su comportamiento hoy, recorriendo niveles de cabo a rabo. Y sobre todo quedando en la parte baja del canal inferior diario. Eso es mala señal, el Dax también ha quedado en mala situación. Seguro que mañana tenemos una jornada interesante, los indicadores de volatilidad así lo marcan. Como han dicho antes, para valientes, inconscientes y adinerados.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los traders que tomen alucinógenos ese día?



Mezclados con ginebra tiene su punto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Société Générale cayendo un 7% aprox desde el cierre de ayer, que es un 12% respecto al *máximo* de ayer. A ver si se puede pillar un rebotito, pero esperaremos a última hora...
> 
> Lo de llegar a 24 como ha dicho creo que Janus todavía lo veo lejano, de todas formas.
> 
> ...



Sr. AM, es el lago pampulha, en Belo Horizonte. Me duelen hasta las pestañas :XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

se abre el desague ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Sr. Janus, deje de vender las patriot!
::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2011)

ay madre como cierre asi el SP

*guano de mi corazón*


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, deje de vender las patriot!
> ::



Sigo aguantando el tirón. Ya queda poco para el stop. Tranquilidad, a veces nos olvidamos (es independiente de este trade en Patriot) que el SP está en 1237 puntos. Mil doscientos ....!. Paciencia que no se acaba el mundo, no vayan a ponerse todos cortos y les fulminen en un par de días.
Tú te salistes?.


----------



## Docma (8 Dic 2011)

Señores (Janus y el Pirata ese que se lia con la gobernadora.......)

dejen ya de ganar dinero :XX:, guardar algo para mañana.......

Que mañana será otro dia.


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

Como no podía ser menos en un día, parece ser, muy importante, mis indicadores dicen cosas "raras"

IBEX:

Pérdida de los 8446 nos manda a los 8152 El oxígeno está en los 8594


DAX: 

5.888 nos traslada vía "intelestelal" a los 5.707

La situación es bastante complicada y no hay alegrías futuribles hasta sobrepasar los 6067, con poco recorrido, eso sí, 6157

Hoy me lo he currado incluso antes del cierre USA, vamos de temerario, pero como dicen los locos no tienen miedo a nada.

Confío en guaneo absoluto, si pronto perdemos los 1224, ahí con cuidado.


Edit: No lo he dicho, esto son para los niveles del viernes 9, eso me pasa por pegar y copiar directamente de mi blog.:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sigo aguantando el tirón. Ya queda poco para el stop. Tranquilidad, a veces nos olvidamos (es independiente de este trade en Patriot) que el SP está en 1237 puntos. Mil doscientos ....!. Paciencia que no se acaba el mundo, no vayan a ponerse todos cortos y les fulminen en un par de días.
> Tú te salistes?.



Nop aguantando el tirón tb. Sabía que esta carretra tenía curvas. 


Sr. Docma, aqui hay que ganar dinero a espuesrtas, que la Gobernadora tiene gustos muy refinados hoyga!


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nop aguantando el tirón tb. Sabía que esta carretra tenía curvas.
> 
> 
> Sr. Docma, aqui hay que ganar dinero a espuesrtas, que la Gobernadora tiene gustos muy refinados hoyga!



Pues este trade se ha deteriorado bastante bastante. O suena la flauta o salta el stop. No hay medias tintas.

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues este trade se ha deteriorado bastante bastante. O suena la flauta o salta el stop. No hay medias tintas.
> 
> Seguimos en la tarea.



Supongo que lo tiene puesto sobre los 9.32, ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## Diegol07 (8 Dic 2011)

Sp en minutos se va a 1233 y mañana guano del bueno.


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Sp en minutos se va a 1233 y mañana guano del bueno.


----------



## atlanterra (8 Dic 2011)

Creo que desde este instante el SP se va a dar la vuelta y va a remontar algo, aunque el cierre en rojo está asegurado tras la cagada de Draghi ::


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CARNAVAL GUANO 2011.mp4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


TODOS INVITADOSSSSSSSS :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que lo tiene puesto sobre los 9.32, ¿o me equivoco?



En 21 para darle algo de filtro y que no se nos quede cara de tontos. Serían unos 700 euros de pérdida que me jodería el 40% aprox. de la ganancia de hoy. No lo podemos permitir


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En 21 para darle algo de filtro y que no se nos quede cara de tontos. Serían unos 700 euros de pérdida que me jodería el 40% aprox. de la ganancia de hoy. No lo podemos permitir



Hamijo Pirate, qué bien vendría que mañana el eurodolar fuera muy alcista. Está con un doble suelo con los dos mínimos anteriores y ahora enfrentando en diario una directriz bajista relevante.

A las patriots les viene de chapeau! el fortalecimiento del euro.


----------



## FranR (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo Pirate, qué bien vendría que *mañana el eurodolar fuera muy alcista*. Está con un doble suelo con los dos mínimos anteriores y ahora enfrentando en diario una directriz bajista relevante.
> 
> A las patriots les viene de chapeau! el fortalecimiento del euro.



No me diga eso que vengo en pleno slalom : .Bueno nada que un Stop pueda arreglar.

Disfrutemos de las sesiones, emoción a raudales pese a que llevamos 6 sesiones que nos meneamos en un margen muy estrechito....


----------



## atlanterra (8 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


>




No creo que mañana haya GUANO. Me lo dice mi pensamieno gaceleril. :cook:


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Hoy le dan caña a los que estaban largos pensando en mañana y mañana le darán a los que estén cortos pensando en el lunes... El lunes... bueno, ¿quien ha dicho que vaya a llegar el lunes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2011)

Parece que los patriotas están haciendo suelo.

Me voy al Flugmaschine, os leo mañana.

suerte en lo que queda.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Hoy le dan caña a los que estaban largos pensando en mañana y mañana le darán a los que estén cortos pensando en el lunes... El lunes... bueno, ¿quien ha dicho que vaya a llegar el lunes?



Totalmente de acuerdo, aquí va a recibir cera todo hijo de vecino
(Los 8500 es un nivel perfecto para sacar brillo al futuro horno, tanto a quien este corto como largo) ::::::
menos el que opere intradia
Ya lo decia janus y claca entre otros (liquidez , liquidez) 
A veces la cabezoneria puede mas de la cuenta


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Mmm.. yo diría que ahora sí hemos hecho mínimos del día y cerraremos sobre los 1245. Ya saben como son...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

Mañana tiene todos los numeros que pierde pasta hasta el apuntaor. Jojo, quien sera el guapo que se quedara dentro el fin de semana, jeje. ¿Que somos leones o huevones? Yo mañana por la tarde entro, el sentido ya lo decidire, porque a falta de futbol me tengo que entretener con algo este fin de semana. Que nervios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

Que deciden ustedes rojo o verde¿?


----------



## holgazan (8 Dic 2011)

Rojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

Uff... de aquí a que haya que cerrar mañana... queda un mundo... mis cortos creo llevan 10 días abiertos y como no hay dos sin tres, pues... no los voy a cerrar ahora que me están empezando a dar dinero... pero por otro lado, la semana que viene hay vencimientos y claro...


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2011)

el verde no hace falta quitarlo...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Dic 2011)

Rojo o verde, da igual. Así da gusto perder dinero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Rojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quillo me parto con tu firma, de mayor quiere ser tu o testador de almejah.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> el verde no hace falta quitarlo...



¿Es usted anestesista? Porque en ese triangulito clavará usted la aguja de la epidural, pero no otra cosa... :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2011)

Esta señortia de tanto estirar el guano rojo le cubre to, pal amigo MB.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Dic 2011)

Yo para estos casos me leo los diez mandamientos de la bolsa que sigo con fe y constancia.

1º Comeras hierba toda tu vida.

2º Dejaras correr las perdidas.

3º Cortaras de raiz las ganacias.

4º El sentimiento contrario es inversamente proporcional a tu sentimiento contrario.

5º Apostaras todo al rojo...apostaras todo al verde... da igual, saldra negro.

6º Amaras la trigonometria, pero no la creeras.

7º Olvidaras poner stop loss en la entrada de tu vida.

8º El SAN y TLF son tus amigos.

9º En la bolsa a largo plazo siempre se gana, (inversor de terra)

10º Las velas para los santos, fiate de tu olfato (el mismo inversor de terra que hipoteco su casa y compro a 140)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Dic 2011)

Seamos serios, que así no hay quien se concentre.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Mi método de scalping, otro ejemplo:





Ejemplo de hoy en cruce eur/dólar.
Después de realizar una vela relativamente bajista (martillo invertido después de una recorrido alcista), el CCI hace un máximo en sobre compra, rompa a la baja la zona de sobrecompra, comprobamos el estocástico (lo ideal es cogerlo también en sobrecompra) pero vemos que está haciendo un máximo al suavizar la pendiente, lo dejamos correr hasta que el indicador llegue a sobreventa o hasta el primer cambio de color en vela heiken (si se quiere andar saliendo menos). Posteriormente, vemos que volvieron a coincidir ambos indicadores en sobreventa, esperamos a que primero CCI rompa al alza y entramos hasta que como dije antes, cambie el color de las velas o lleguemos con el estocástico a zona de sobrecompra.
Ahora mismo, por ejemplo, están coincidiendo ambos indicadores en sobrecompra, habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## Claca (8 Dic 2011)

IBEX:







La volatilidad, que puede ser al alza o a la baja, no es buena compañía de tendencias alcistas.

En uno de mis últimos posts comenté cuando el IBEX estaba sobre los 8.600 que veía ese 2%-3% de subida extra en el índice, pero que debíamos considerarlo de 'gratis', con el gráfico espero que se vea un poco el por qué. La referencia más evidente son los 9.000 como dije ayer, porque aunque el IBEX haya bajado hasta los 400, con la volatiliad que lleva lo pueden plantar hasta allí en dos sesiones sin que signifique nada. En estos momentos es muy difícil operar y no lo recomiendo, pero al menos espero aportar un poco de perspectiva entre tanto nerviosismo.

Si finalmente los 9.000 caen, que tampoco me extrañaría para estas semanas, deberíamos apuntar a los 9.200-400, aunque las cosas en ese nivel estarían MUY complicadas, pero poco a poco. Por abajo, esa directriz que cruza el 61% fibo sería mi principal referencia a tener en cuenta, por lo que perderla supondría, a mi entender, volver a la senda del guano.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2011)

Yo estoy ya esperando los 10700 del ibex para la semana que viene

Este guano es sólo una señal para decirnos que estamos cerca

::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Hoy vela fea de carajo, confirmatoria de la especie de hombre colgado de ayer (vela bajista), ha parado su bajada justo al chocar con la MM 50 ponderada. Mañana, si la baja, que entiendo que la bajará, tendrá 2 paradas próximas que tendremos que ver como se comporta, una sobre los 8370-60 que sería el retroceso del 61,8% de la subida de estos 8 días +- (poco significativa), pero sobre todo los 8250+- como 50% del marubozu del 30/11/2011 que además coincide con un fibo + importante que sería el 61,8% de la gran bajista iniciada en los 9300. Viendo la pinta de los indicadores, yo seguiría corto a ver como reacciona en estos niveles (si los respeta o no, la forma de la vela de mañana es importante).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, lo que preveíamos en el anterior post del eu/dólar sobre la señal que estaba dando mi truquiillo de scalping, que también falla ehh, pues se ha cumplido. Aqui os dejo el resultado:





Se puede refinar con otros indicadores y pruebas de entradas, pero para ir tirando, creo que vale.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Dic 2011)

Calendario del Guano:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Calendario del Guano:fiufiu::fiufiu:



no llegan a Febrero'12. Es cuestión de pocas semanas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Calendario del Guano:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Y los místicos 700, a ver si son con un 6 o un 5 por delante.:


----------



## pollastre (8 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponga la visual del escaner termal si puede::



Pues hoy precisamente todavía la tengo por aquí....



Prácticamente se explica ella sola... al alcanzar los niveles que daba esta mañana (5936, 5904) en el selloff de las 15:00, se ve como lleva tal fuerza que arrasa el 5936 sin escalas hasta el 5K9. 

Todo ello previa trampa de los 15 minutos antes, donde habían levantado levemente por encima de los 6K y mucha gente (pero mucha) se ha metido largo cayendo en la trampa. 

Ahora, un pequeño ejemplo de cómo el VTS puede permitirle ver en directo la sangre de las gacelas:

En el mapa termal, eche un vistazo al spike superior del precio, el del engaño que hablábamos antes (las dos gráficas coinciden en escala temporal, salvando el reajuste 3D de la termal).

Ahora, mire qué preciosidad: cuando comienza el selloff, poco antes de las 15:00, el mapa termal presenta líneas rojas muy intensas (compras) a la derecha del spike. Pero a la izquierda del spike, las líneas eran o bien azules, o bien rojas pálidas (ventas o compras débiles).

Observe cómo cuando el selloff atraviesa como un cohete y pierde los 6000, a la derecha del precio se terminan bruscamente las líneas rojas. ¿Qué ha pasado?

Lo que está viendo ahí, en ese primer cuarto de la bajada de las 15:00, son los stops gaceleros saltando como palomitas en glorioso color RGB. 

Conforme el precio cae y la trampa alcista comienza a hacerse evidente, cunde el pánico gacelero y van saltando stops. Finalmente en los 6000 hay una saltada de stops homérica, la traca final (observe la raya roja brrrrrutalll a la derecha en ese nivel) y después... el silencio, todos muertos. Hasta los 5900, nadie vuelve a levantar la cabeza "por si acaso".

Pero bonito, bonito....


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Bueno, no sé si mañana se podrá hacer algo o no. Desde luego que hacer scalps sería lo más sensato (bueno, lo más sería estar en liquidez) y con muchísimo cuidado.
Posiblemente será un día de fogonazos terribles. Que Dios les reparta suerte, no creo que salvo la prudencia ... haya mucha más técnica aplicable.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si mañana se podrá hacer algo o no. Desde luego que hacer scalps sería lo más sensato (bueno, lo más sería estar en liquidez) y con muchísimo cuidado.
> Posiblemente será un día de fogonazos terribles. Que Dios les reparta suerte, no creo que salvo la prudencia ... haya mucha más técnica aplicable.



El pensamiento que tengo ahora mismo es de liquidez 100% (ya lo estoy) y vacaciones de trading (ni siquiera scalp) para mañana.

Mañana es de esos días que cuando haces balance del año, terminas arrepintiéndote.

A ver si aguanto sin entrar, espero que sí.

Suerte a los "locos" que se atrevan.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Dic 2011)

Vaya, entro tras no poder hacerlo en todo el día y veo que me ha saltado el stop de Pfizer, FCC, Ebro y Redesa... Es lo que tiene un stop dinámico de 2%... Menos Ebro, que a la par, el resto un par de semanas brillantes.

Sigo largo en McD, KO, JNJ, BME, PG y Texaco. Me da que mañana se van un par mínimo por el aire.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

el Dax no puede con la importante resistencia de la MM 200 y como el ibex, se ha frenado al tocar la de 50 sesiones que coincidía +- con el 50% del marubozu del día 30/11/2011. 
El Dax va por adelantado siempre en cumplimiento de máximos, en toque de media móviles y ha llegado al 50% del marubozu del 30/11 antes de lo que llegará posiblemente mañana el ibex (en caso de llegar). Como mañana rompa la media de 50 sesiones hacia abajo, nos vamos a los 5700 primero o a los 5500, tiene mala pinta la verdad. En todo caso, cuesta mucho creer que volvamos a los máximos, tanto en el ibex (habría que salir de fiesta si superamos los 9000 y cortamos al alza la MM200) como en el Dax (si superamos los 6200, pues idem, aunque ellos ya están probando la resistencia tan fuerte que resulta esta media).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si mañana se podrá hacer algo o no. Desde luego que hacer scalps sería lo más sensato (bueno, lo más sería estar en liquidez) y con muchísimo cuidado.
> Posiblemente será un día de fogonazos terribles. Que Dios les reparta suerte, no creo que salvo la prudencia ... haya mucha más técnica aplicable.



pues yo creo que el ibex tiene un objetivo previsible y que nos lo ha mostrado hoy el Dax (con el riesgo de equivocarme, pero es que la certeza solo la tenemos a posteriori). La bolsa está como siempre, complicada.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2011)

Lo de las 3 de la tarde ha sido brutal

Gacelada a la parrilla


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues yo creo que el ibex tiene un objetivo previsible y que nos lo ha mostrado hoy el Dax (con el riesgo de equivocarme, pero es que la certeza solo la tenemos a posteriori). La bolsa está como siempre, complicada.



Ya pero tenemos prohibido abrir cortos en el Ibex y en cualquier caso, llegar llegará ahí pero el tema es el cómo y con qué latigazos.
Yo voy a estar en la pelea pero hay que reconocer que tomorrow will be a brown.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Yo mañana pongo alertas del dax en 5830-5840 ptos, como me aparezcan en la pantallita, apuesto por los 5700 de carrerilla (con sl por si se vuelve antitécnico).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pero tenemos prohibido abrir cortos en el Ibex y en cualquier caso, llegar llegará ahí pero el tema es el cómo y con qué latigazos.
> Yo voy a estar en la pelea pero hay que reconocer que tomorrow will be a brown.



EHH? cómo?? yo estoy abriendo cortos en cfds en ibex..explicarme eso.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Dic 2011)

Están prohibidos los cortos en cfds en ibex??


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> EHH? cómo?? yo estoy abriendo cortos en cfds en ibex..explicarme eso.



Coño, que están prohibidos salvo para proteger posiciones ya abiertas. Si utilizas IG Markets ... creo que tienen un aviso en la opción de "información" del valor.

Esto es lo que aparece, lo copio como viene:

"Cotiza 24h, el mercado subyacente opera de 08:00 - 16:35 GMT.
Este mercado está sujeto a restricciones. No se pueden abrir posiciones cortas aparte de para compensar posiciones de acciones ya existentes.
Para más información, póngase en contacto con nosotros."


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Coño, que están prohibidos salvo para proteger posiciones ya abiertas. Si utilizas IG Markets ... creo que tienen un aviso en la opción de "información" del valor.
> 
> Esto es lo que aparece, lo copio como viene:
> 
> ...



pues en cmc no sale ningún aviso. yo tengo entendido que es sobre futuros de ibex, no cfds. Leo en foros y no está claro. Alguién puede dar algo de luz?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2011)

ANHQV ¿cómo configuras CCI *5, 2*


----------



## Estilicón (9 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo creo que ya está bien de tanta subidita y que un poco de corrección no vendrá mal.
> 
> Creo que la zona de los 8800 tendrían que ser la parada hasta una corrección a la zona de de los 8400-8500 al menos.Pero a saber si no se sacan alguna otra perroflautada de la manga.



Si ya lo decía yo 



Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienso que queda algo de bajada, pero mientras no se pierdan los 8300 no deberían saltar las alarmas. Perder los 8200 ya sería muy peligroso.

Si tuviera que mojarme, diría que no se perderán los 8250 y que volveremos a las alzas hasta los 9200-9300. Pero las posibilidades de acertar 2 veces sin tener ni puñetera idea de lo que se dice son bastante remotas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ANHQV ¿cómo configuras CCI *5, 2*



14,6 , pero qué me diga alguién pq cmc permite cortos en cfds en ibex, por fi (son ellos creadores de mercado o es por ser broker extranjero)


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

a ver: los cortos están permitidos, los cortos en descubierto no. ahora bien, CMC saca al mercado sus posiciones? o esta usted en un casino "privado"?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> 14,6 , pero qué me diga alguién pq cmc permite cortos en cfds en ibex, por fi (son ellos creadores de mercado o es por ser broker extranjero)



yo no puedo ayudarte, lo siento, no obstante no son extranjeros

Calle Alcalá, 52, 1ª planta
28014 Madrid, España

CFDS Plataforma CFDS Contratos por Diferencia CMC Markets España


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> 14,6 , pero qué me diga alguién pq cmc permite cortos en cfds en ibex, por fi (son ellos creadores de mercado o es por ser broker extranjero)



Porque no es una prohibición para los intermediarios sino para los inversores finales, que son los responsables de cumplir la norma de no abrir cortos o aumentar los que tengas.

Por ejemplo, puedes tener acciones de Santander en el banco A y vender CFDs de esas mismas acciones en el intermediario B. El intermediario B no tiene por qué saber que tienes esas acciones en el banco A. Es tu responsabilidad, no del intermediario, cumplir la norma.

Mírate la lista de preguntas y respuestas de la CNMV con fecha 11/08/2011:

http://cnmv.es/portal/AlDia/Comunicaciones.aspx


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo no puedo ayudarte, lo siento, no obstante no son extranjeros
> 
> Calle Alcalá, 52, 1ª planta
> 28014 Madrid, España
> ...



Sí que son, sus oficinas centrales son en Londres (otra cosa es su "sucursal" en España)..y no es un casino joder, están participada por Goldman Sachs y son unos de los principales intermediarios de contratos por diferencias del mundo.
Nada, sigo sin tener puta idea..mañana preguntaré..


----------



## bluebeetle (9 Dic 2011)

@ANHQV


> Prohibición de posiciones cortas en acciones e índices en España
> 
> Debido a la alta volatilidad de los mercados, el regulador español, la CNMV, ha prohibido las posiciones cortas cuando éstas puedan constituir o aumentar una posición corta en el mercado financiero. Esto incluye cualquier operación en acciones e índices, y cobertura de carteras, derivadas en mercados regulados o derivados OTC.
> Implicaciones de la prohibición
> ...



Prohibición de posiciones cortas

pdf de la CNMV de preguntas y respuestas

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=prohibici%C3%B3n%20cortos%20cnmv&source=web&cd=10&ved=0***QFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnmv.es%2FDocPortal%2FAlDia%2Fpreguntas%2520y%2520respuestas%252019.08.11.pdf&ei=MFrhTqSZFo7V8QPyr5T8Aw&usg=AFQjCNGHwArDtQ-HgwezhQa_ThRaYOj58A&cad=rja

Saludos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

Puedes estar largos en repsol y cortos en ibex por lo que entiendo mientras los repsoles sean mayores que los ibex. Ok (creí que unicamente afectaba a los valores financieros).


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Dic 2011)

Acuerdo: EU leaders agree fiscal pact, give up on treaty change


Creo que luego se han ido a desayunar unos donuts...


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Dic 2011)

Más madera: Moody's Downgrades Three French Banks


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Como no podía ser menos en un día, parece ser, muy importante, mis indicadores dicen cosas "raras"
> 
> IBEX:
> 
> ...



Me traigo los niveles para tenerlos a mano.

Con el euro/dolar seguimos agarrados, esperemos que siga desplomándose hasta el infinito y más allá. Objetivo 1.315


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

Messie FranR, los niveles tan sumamente interesantes que ha dado, serán para el día de hoy o se podrían alargar a la semana que viene?

Gracias!


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los niveles para tenerlos a mano.
> 
> Con el euro/dolar seguimos agarrados, esperemos que siga desplomándose hasta el infinito y más allá. Objetivo 1.315



Como esto se ponga un poco tontuelo, tengo por aquí un 5528 que da un miedo...


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Messie FranR, los niveles tan sumamente interesantes que ha dado, serán para el día de hoy o se podrían alargar a la semana que viene?
> 
> Gracias!



Para hoy Hamijo....un día y caducan..salvo raras excepciones de sesiones cortas en puntos.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Para hoy Hamijo....un día y caducan..salvo raras excepciones de sesiones cortas en puntos.



Muchas gracias.

Y disculpe de nuevo, leí en capítulos anteriores algo de un blog, yo estaría encantado de dar un vistazo al susodicho, si me pudiese facilitar la dirección(por MP si quiere por su confidencialidad).

Gracias


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Y disculpe de nuevo, leí en capítulos anteriores algo de un blog, yo estaría encantado de dar un vistazo al susodicho, si me pudiese facilitar la dirección(por MP si quiere por su confidencialidad).
> 
> Gracias



No se preocupe lo que pongo son los niveles que pongo aquí mismo. Ya es el tercero que abro, pero no me gusta tener muchas visitas, ya que me obliga moralmente a mantenerlo.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

El 5888 del dax ha funcionado para una primera entrada +25 en corto...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

A ver si hoy hacemos un martillo invertido en el Dax..:rolleye::rolleye: (bueno, hasta la tarde)


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Parece que quiere escapar arriba, pero no termino de verlo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que quiere escapar arriba, pero no termino de verlo.



Si nos olvidamos de los inferiores (al menos hasta que empiece a llegar mierda de Bruselas esta tarde) hay un relevante muy fuerte en el 5996 (vamos, qué raro, el 6K...) pero es cierto que parece mucha tralla...


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

VUelve a mi nivel, si lo rompe puede tener mucho recorrido. Lo intentaremos si toca.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

El DAX se va a pegar un buen paseo a la baja.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX se va a pegar un buen paseo a la baja.



A ve si es verdad, esta tonteando mucho rato con el verde(por poco, pero verde).

Una bajadita del 2% no vendría mal XD


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX se va a pegar un buen paseo a la baja.



La señal está en la pérdida de los 5880


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ve si es verdad, esta tonteando mucho rato con el verde(por poco, pero verde).
> 
> Una bajadita del 2% no vendría mal XD



Por qué no disfrutáis de la subida?


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La señal está en la pérdida de los 5880



That's right .... pero perder ese nivel no veo que implique un buen paseo a la baja. Perdería una pequeña directriz alcista en series de minutos, pero nada más.

Qué estás viendo?::


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX se va a pegar un buen paseo a la baja.



Tiene toda la pinta, pero parece que antes quieren hacer daño y como me descuide me lo van a hacer...


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> That's right .... pero perder ese nivel no veo que implique un buen paseo a la baja. Perdería una pequeña directriz alcista en series de minutos, pero nada más.
> 
> Qué estás viendo?::



20-30 pipoletos muy fáciles si se pierde ese nivel. Y lo va a perder ....


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

de momento, primera vela falsa de ruptura.

La siguiente es la buena y pa dentro.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> 20-30 pipoletos muy fáciles si se pierde ese nivel. Y lo va a perder ....



Mi nivel está en 5888, ya ha dado algún resultado y entradas con posibilidad de cubrirse.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> 20-30 pipoletos muy fáciles si se pierde ese nivel. Y lo va a perder ....



La has visto cayendo a 72 y luego rebotando hasta 90 puliéndose los 82 que es donde estaba la directriz. Ha hecho pupita, no?


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

momento crítico ahora mismo, lo único que no va alineado es el MACD


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> 20-30 pipoletos muy fáciles si se pierde ese nivel. Y lo va a perder ....



Muchas variables en juego en este nivel (5890).... no lo veo, yo espero resolución antes de seguir moviendo ficha.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La has visto cayendo a 72 y luego rebotando hasta 90 puliéndose los 82 que es donde estaba la directriz. Ha hecho pupita, no?



no, la primera vela es falsa. Fíjate en la DTB que está montando.

La próxima vela por debajo de 5880 es la buena.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> momento crítico ahora mismo, lo único que no va alineado es el MACD



Es la exponencial de 50 figuras en minutos quien la guía.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Por qué no disfrutáis de la subida?



Queremos hacer una opa a Europa por poco dinero XD


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Hoy para valientes. Como machacan el techo de canal.....


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

corto en DAX


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Tengo divergencias entre leoncios tontos y listos. Insisto, momento muy técnico y muy complejo este 5890 ....


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo divergencias entre leoncios tontos y listos. Insisto, momento muy técnico y muy complejo este 5890 ....



A punto de resolverse porque se está quedando sin margen para moverse ya que confluyen diferentes técnicas asociadas por arriba y por abajo. Se está estrangulando y por algún lado sale en modo latigazo de más de 10 pipos. Espero.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo divergencias entre leoncios tontos y listos. Insisto, momento muy técnico y muy complejo este 5890 ....



¿como los de ayer a las 15:00h?


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Ya que estamos que sea por abajo y como poco 50 puntos...


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya que estamos que sea por abajo y como poco 50 puntos...



vaamos hostias !!!!!


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como los de ayer a las 15:00h?



No, en lo de ayer a las 15:00 tuvieron "consenso".... no hubo divergencias, todos los leoncios (tontos y listos) fueron en la misma dirección.

Así fue la hostia que pegaron a las gazelles desprevenidas: homérica...


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX



11 pipos a la saca.

Hecho el jornal diario, ahora a mirar desde la ventana


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya que estamos que sea por abajo y como poco 50 puntos...



Si llega a 5850 será para estar contentos.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si llega a 5850 será para estar contentos.



Una vez perdidos los 5888 veremos los 5700 pelaos...y ahí estará el tio::::


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (9 Dic 2011)

Hola maj@s,

Estoy pensando en valores de mucho riesgo, como La Seda de Barcelona. Viendo que están eliminando su deuda (ver Cotizacion de SEDA BARCELONA - Empresa - recomendaciones-consenso - elEconomista.es), parece que poner ahí unos eurillos no es una mala opción. ¿Qué opináis?

Gracias,
ARQ


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Una vez perdidos los 5888 veremos los 5700 pelaos...y ahí estará el tio::::



De momento está formando un techo claro en el intradía, que de confirmarse lo manda por debajo de 5800. A ver ....


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

A punto de ruptura...fuerte


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> A punto de ruptura...fuerte



lo veo, lo veo.

Dedo encima del SELL


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si llega a 5850 será para estar contentos.



Sí... en teoría hay una buena ventana para cortos, pero me preocupa ese relevante en 5996 (demasiado fuerte); hay opciones de un posible tirón inicial a 5930, para después atacar el 5996 desde ahí. Eso rompería a muchos cortos por la mitad.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Ese es el tema del dolor que le comentaba antes. Pero el nivel de entrada adecuado nos da opción de ir con ventaja. El Stop es tu amigo. Ahora mismo los observo 20 puntos arriba gracias a un nivel bueno.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> lo veo, lo veo.
> 
> Dedo encima del SELL



caguen, no he tenido webox a pillarla.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ese es el tema del dolor que le comentaba antes. Pero el nivel de entrada adecuado nos da opción de ir con ventaja. El Stop es tu amigo. Ahora mismo los observo 20 puntos arriba gracias a un nivel bueno.



esta caída lleva muy poca fuerza .......


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> esta caída lleva muy poca fuerza .......



Espere..espere, se lo digo 100 puntos mas abajo:baba::baba:


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> caguen, no he tenido webox a pillarla.



Yo me llevé mis 10 pipos de reward. Vamos a ver si es un cambio de tendencia, para seguirlo o no, de entidad en el día. Es cierto lo que comenta Pollastre .... muy evidente y fiable todo como para que no le den una dosis de dolor a los cortos para dejar después el terreno limpio.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo me llevé mis 10 pipos de reward. Vamos a ver si es un cambio de tendencia, para seguirlo o no, de entidad en el día. Es cierto lo que comenta Pollastre .... muy evidente y fiable todo como para que no le den una dosis de dolor a los cortos para dejar después el terreno limpio.



estoy muy cerquita de meter largos (siempre en scalp)


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Con los últimos movimientos en el intradía, se puede reconfigurar el techo y concluir que aún no está confirmado, de hecho subidas hasta 80 del darían simetría.

Es que en 80 está para tirar un corto con SL ajustado a no más de 10 o 15.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Rita the Singer is the one who's gonna jump into this configuration right now, so to say.

Just holding my breath, and waiting for greener fields.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

largo DAX, target 4 pipos


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> largo DAX, target 4 pipos



4 pipos a la saca.

a por más.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Sólo nos faltaba esto para dar más incertidumbre....

Movimiento en el paralelo, tres lotes, 600 + 200 + 245 Daxies, algo más de 2500 contratos Ibex por comparación. Intervalos de 5 segundos entre cada lote.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

100 + 100 + 45 + 45 , cuatro lotes adicionales con handshake directo. "Alguienes" esperan baile en breve.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 100 + 100 + 45 + 45 , cuatro lotes adicionales con handshake directo. "Alguienes" esperan baile en breve.



No lo dude...


----------



## kalemania (9 Dic 2011)

Los anglos jugandose el dinero e igualando cada vez mas las apuestas para la ruptura de la eurozona en 2012:

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/es-es/betting/t/1759/European-Politics.html

¿Será cuestión de ludopatia únicamente?. Hagan juego señores ! :8:


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sólo nos faltaba esto para dar más incertidumbre....
> 
> Movimiento en el paralelo, tres lotes, 600 + 200 + 245 Daxies, algo más de 2500 contratos Ibex por comparación. Intervalos de 5 segundos entre cada lote.



Venta o compra?

A mi, ahora, en este momento, no me importaría una vela de esas "tipo ibex" de 100 puntitos al rojo... XD (lo dejo por aquí por si tienen mano)


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Venta o compra?
> 
> A mi, ahora, en este momento, no me importaría una vela de esas "tipo ibex" de 100 puntitos al rojo... XD (lo dejo por aquí por si tienen mano)



Ni los propios participantes en las DP ajenos a la transacción pueden saber eso directamente, Sr. Adriangtir.... debe inferirse mediante métodos indirectos, y aún así, nunca se tiene el 100% de seguridad sobre la dirección de estas operaciones. 

Para mí son uno de los retos más fuertes (y tecnológicamente más bonitos) del mercado: si las pillas correctamente, sus 100+ pipolettos en el Dax están casi garantizados.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

Yo confío en la caída, y pongo mi granito de arena con unos cortos(lo que da mi humilde cartera).

Además, stop amplio, perdidos los primeros 200€(empecé hace unos 2 meses con 1.000€) ya da igual perder 50 más si lo que espero con el movimiento es juntar unos 350/400€.

A ver si se portan bien conmigo. Que entre el miércoles y el viernes me veían poner stop e iban corriendo a saltarlos haciendo que mi cuenta fuese perdiendo pasta € a €.


----------



## Seren (9 Dic 2011)

Dia clave y de inflexión, en cualquier momento va a aparecer pepon o el oso ya para quedarse. ¿quien será?


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Si alguna vez pudiera tomar una cervecita con un institucional, sólo tendría una pregunta para él: qué se siente al mover una orden bloque de 800 Daxies como la que acaban de hacer ahora mismo. 

Sólo en colateral para margen inicial ya son €8M lo que necesitas.

Brrrrrutaaaallll.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Ojo con esa posible escala a 5930 de la que hablaba antes....


----------



## tatur (9 Dic 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Dia clave y de inflexión, en cualquier momento va a aparecer pepon o el oso ya para quedarse. ¿quien será?



Yo apuesto por Pepon, por lo que vendra el oso.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si alguna vez pudiera tomar una cervecita con un institucional, sólo tendría una pregunta para él: qué se siente al mover una orden bloque de 800 Daxies como la que acaban de hacer ahora mismo.
> 
> Sólo en colateral para margen inicial ya son *€8M* lo que necesitas.
> 
> Brrrrrutaaaallll.



No se lo que sentirán ellos, pero vamos, el movimiento próximo lo tienen que tener clarisimo.

Una duda, si hay otro León con intereses diferentes, el dolor hasta donde lo aguantarían? Se lo dejan a las maquinas?

Lo digo porque si yo he metido 8.000.000€ en una operación y viene un tío con idea contraria, creo que por "mis cojones" metería más pasta hasta hacer valer la operación...pero eso es mucho dolor a soportar... vamos digo yo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si alguna vez pudiera tomar una cervecita con un institucional, sólo tendría una pregunta para él: qué se siente al mover una orden bloque de 800 Daxies como la que acaban de hacer ahora mismo.
> 
> Sólo en colateral para margen inicial ya son €8M lo que necesitas.
> 
> Brrrrrutaaaallll.



Pero ha sido de compra o de venta? una orden bloque es compra, no? o sea largo?


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Está claro que la línea roja del guano está en el soporte de 5860.


----------



## rosonero (9 Dic 2011)

Buenos días a la forería.

Apenas escribo ni esclapeo estas dos últimas semanas pero les sigo, igual que a la bolsa. Desde ayer a última hora, largo con un par .... de minis . 
No puede ser que con toda la que están montando esto acabe peor. :S

Espero ver esos 6000 del DAX :baba:


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Está claro que la línea roja del guano está en el soporte de 5860.



ya os dije que el movimiento a la baja no tenía fuerza. Apenas era capaz de separarse de la DTB y el MACD con muy poca amplitud.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

A saber... por esos mundos de Dios tiene que haber cada "bicho" de fliparlo. 

En mi experiencia al menos, yo he llegado a detectar configuraciones formadas "pacientemente" durante días, aguantando sin pestañear [-100,-200] pips del Dax a contra (que se dice pronto para esos volúmenes) sólo para rematar violentamente la operación días después en "su" dirección.

Eso, únicamente hasta lo que yo sé. Si mete en la ecuación todo lo que no sé, lo que mi sistema no es capaz de detectar, las operaciones en el paralelo, y otros demonios que deben sin duda pulular por ahí, pues como digo, a saber lo que será capaz de aguantar esta gente a contra.

Como ejemplo, valga el órdago del Miércoles pasado de los BCs. Les metieron 300 a contra (hasta el 615x), y ningún institucional pestañeó siquiera. De hecho, aquí está el derrumbe a 5K8 sólo unos pocos días después, y _ellos _ganan de nuevo el pulso.

Podría argumentarse que estaban bastante confiados en que los BCs no podrían aguantar el chiringuito durante demasiado tiempo y finalmente volvería a venirse abajo, seguramente. Pero lo cierto y verdad es que los pollos se han pimpado 300 pips a contra sin que les tiemble el pulso, y han aguantado hasta el retrace sin problemas.

Como decía un antiguo socio mío de EEUU: "_what it is, is what it is_". 

"Es lo que hay", que traduciría libremente nuestro Místico Tonuelístico :X





Adriangtir dijo:


> No se lo que sentirán ellos, pero vamos, el movimiento próximo lo tienen que tener clarisimo.
> 
> Una duda, si hay otro León con intereses diferentes, el dolor hasta donde lo aguantarían? Se lo dejan a las maquinas?
> 
> Lo digo porque si yo he metido 8.000.000€ en una operación y viene un tío con idea contraria, creo que por "mis cojones" metería más pasta hasta hacer valer la operación...pero eso es mucho dolor a soportar... vamos digo yo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pero ha sido de compra o de venta? una orden bloque es compra, no? o sea largo?



No, nada que ver el tipo de orden con el sentido de la misma. Una orden bloque es, precisamente, una orden [por lo general] grande, que se realiza íntegramente en una única transacción atómica (i.e., indivisible).

Pueden permitirse ese lujo al operar en el paralelo, donde no existe el price discovery y las operaciones se producen mediante handshake (acuerdo) directo entre las dos partes. Jamás podrían hacerlo en el mercado ordinario, por motivos obvios. 

De ahí que en el ordinario se utilicen algoritmos de fragmentación con ofuscación para colocar órdenes grandes.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

-300 pips de esas operaciones hablamos de cifras que prefiero no pensar.

Yo me siento un gato(ni león cachorro) cuando meto los 500€ apalancados (es coña, me siento la última brizna que se come cualquier gacela...)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

Unos hipercortos en Dax ren rangos de 10 minutos (según my scalping method)?? bueno, hasta la tarde


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

¿Que DP´s sigue señor Pollastre?


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Unos hipercortos en Dax



No olvide tampoco hipervitaminarse, que en el sector de Ud. está el curro un poco "calentito" últimamente... suerte para la jornada de hoy


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Que DP´s sigue señor Pollastre?



No puedo identificarlas por sus nombres, porque carezco de esa información. 

Podría pagar por ella como por otros datafeeds que tengo, pero francamente, no le veo mucho beneficio a saber si la DP "A" hizo un movimiento, o bien lo hizo la DP "B"... me basta con seguir el paralelo en su conjunto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Lastima, asi cuando vea a Turquoise Derivatives
podria saludarle :XX: :XX:


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Vamos nena,
shake your arse.


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Timofonica como siempre mareando la perdiz.


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Empujar, a romper 8525!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Ostias, el euro


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ostias, el euro



:8:
que pasaaaa????


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> -300 pips de esas operaciones hablamos de cifras que prefiero no pensar.
> 
> Yo me siento un gato(ni león cachorro) cuando meto los 500€ apalancados (es coña, me siento la última brizna que se come cualquier gacela...)



Los hay en el foro que han aguantado más porque se han convertido en "long investors". En las acciones del IBEX, la mitad de ellas ...


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Timofoncia es de denuncia a un juzgado.
Estoy hasta el mismísimo de las acciones.
Esto es de traca, estuve TEF por la mañana mas arriba del Ibex y ahora que el Ibex sube TEF casi baja ……………..


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Venga cachorra, vuela hasta los 6400 sin parar :XX:

Va a ser tremendo la escabechina que vendrá, no va a quedar ni largo ni corto que no sea de los leones. Se van a aburrir a putear al personal hasta que .... tacham, tacham!!!!


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí... en teoría hay una buena ventana para cortos, pero me preocupa ese relevante en 5996 (demasiado fuerte);* hay opciones de un posible tirón inicial a 5930, para después atacar el 5996 desde ahí*. Eso rompería a muchos cortos por la mitad.



Auténtico yalodecíayo mulderiano del bueno, de calidad hoyga señora, lléveselo calentito antes de que se enfríe !!


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Venga cachorra, vuela hasta los 6400 sin parar :XX:
> 
> Va a ser tremendo la escabechina que vendrá, no va a quedar ni largo ni corto que no sea de los leones. Se van a aburrir a putear al personal hasta que .... tacham, tacham!!!!



A mi me ha saltado el Stop y he salido magullado de cojones.

Este fin de semana no hay copas, las he perdido XD.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo con esa posible escala a 5930 de la que hablaba antes....



*Carpatos aproves this post*


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Auténtico yalodecíayo mulderiano del bueno, de calidad hoyga señora, lléveselo calentito antes de que se enfríe !!



Si hace el viaje estaré muy agradecido, pues hoy saldré a 0.

Y últimamente no puedo decir eso...


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Alguien de buona paciencia me puede explicar como se "desenrelacionan" un titulo del Ibex a su antojo????
Por la mañana estuve TEF al rededor de un 0,50% arriba del IBEx, y ahora que esta subiendo TEF esta a un aprox 0,50 % por de bajo.
Que lo hacen a put...


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

ahí, ahí, la banca de UK subiendo con fuerza. Esto es la hostia, los perroflautas van a tomar decisiones que vienen bien a todos.

Be careful, que emboscadas ya hemos visto en el pasado (pe, ayer a las 15:00).

De verdad, mucho cuidado que la banca no UK no está subiendo con fuerza ... y son ellos los que determinan la bondad de los acuerdos .... si es que valen para algo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Alguien de buona paciencia me puede explicar como se "desenrelacionan" un titulo del Ibex a su antojo????
> Por la mañana estuve TEF al rededor de un 0,50% arriba del IBEx, y ahora que esta subiendo TEF esta a un aprox 0,50 % por de bajo.
> Que lo hacen a put...



Y eso que es un valor TOP (como diría Mourinho), si metes los cuartos en un chicharro (70% de lo que se mueve en el casino hispanistaní) puedes vivir todos los estados emocionales en un sólo día (euforia, tristeza, nervios,catarsis...) dependiendo de la marca de ginebra que tome el cuidata ese día y encima terminar palmando pasta por las comisiones.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Carpatos (señor todosube) pese a la subida no es féliz parece...

Merkel	
Se ha vuelto a Alemania...¿esto es todo lo que hay? ¿esto es lo que va a salvar al euro? ¿¿¿¿?????

Merkel	
Un portavoz del Bundesbank dice que los acuerdos ¿pero qué acuerdos? van en la dirección correcta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Los acuerdos los diran en la proxima cumbre. Bueno al final no tengo que llevarme el dinero de España, no? o si?

El señor Mulder/carpatos esta contento porque ya lo decia el, que esto subiria, hasta que vuelva a bajar.


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y eso que es un valor TOP (como diría Mourinho), si metes los cuartos en un chicharro (70% de lo que se mueve en el casino hispanistaní) puedes vivir todos los estados emocionales en un sólo día (euforia, tristeza, nervios,catarsis...) depende de la marca de ginebra que tome el cuidata ese día y encima terminar palmando pasta por las comisiones.



No la verdad es que estoy de las acciones hasta el mismo…..
Es que parece de traca esto, esta entrando mucho papel ahora y la HDGP ni se mueve, al revés da señales para un corto.
Coñooooo mi objectivos son muy humildes pero es que esto es un tomadura de pelo, que es lo que menos soporto.:abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Chinos al rescate

*Subidón en las bolsas ante la noticia de que los chinos crean dos fondos por 300.000 millones de dólares para invertir en moneda extranjera, en EEUU y en Europa*


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Peor ¿no habiamos quedado en que los chinos no ponian pasta, que bastante iban a tener con lo suyoooo? Cagennnn.... bueno, seguimos en la trinchera... a los cortos nos vana matar bien a bayonetazos, bien de aburrimiento...


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

A mí siempre me han enseñado que cuando hay que negociar, hay que ponerse también en los zapatos del contrario ... porque es difícil conseguir algo a costa de los demás.
Me estoy dando cuenta que soy español y no alemán!!!!

En navidades estaré por Manhattan pero en Enero prometo irme un fin de semana a Munich ... a ver si es el clima. Vaya pedazo de torpes!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Alemania quiere el poder de los pigs, prestara el dinero si es ella quien controla la soberania monetaria y fiscal de la cerdada europea, y ese es su objetivo, claro que ese objetivo solo se consigue si la cerdada europea te firma su consentimiento, y creo que en esas estamos.

Europa no esta tan mal, en relacion a USA o UK, simplemente los alemanes quieren tomar el control, aun mas, de la zona euro. 

Lo de los chinos es como los hallazgos de repsol, tomo humo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

¿ Se acordará de traernos algún _regalitten _? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Janus dijo:


> en Enero prometo irme un fin de semana a Munich ... a ver si es el clima. Vaya pedazo de torpes!!!!


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

los acuerdos de europa son una mierda pinchada en un palo. No valen ni para amortizar la cena que se marcaron ayer los mierdecillas de ellos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Los fibos del chulibex:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Peor ¿no habiamos quedado en que los chinos no ponian pasta, que bastante iban a tener con lo suyoooo? Cagennnn.... bueno, seguimos en la trinchera... a los cortos nos vana matar bien a bayonetazos, bien de aburrimiento...



No se preocupe, cuando hayan jugado con todas las gacelas (cortas y largas) decidiran que hacen.Lo dicho van a dar por saco a todo hijo de vecino. Suerte a todos, nos hara falta

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

Puf, me han hecho sudar esta última operación para cerrar el día, coño.

Hala, a tomar por culé... cerramos una semana complicadísima, y lo hacemos al estilo Goldman Sachs, con plusvies todos los días (oh wait... que ellos tienen plusvies todos los días... pero_ del año _ :::: )


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Que barbaridad de book que tiene hoy TEF. Decenas de miles por cada posición no me extraña que no se mueva. Nunca había visto semejante cantidades.
¿Tiene esto algún sentido?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Señor Pollastre relajese que un dia le dara algo, que tiene ya una edad.

Les dejo esto, y esta tarde nos vemos.

¿ Estructura fractal en el DAX ? | Ted Waller Stocks


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

------------------


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Se acordará de traernos algún _regalitten _? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Of course!, aunque solo sea la cabeza de FreuM en bandeja de plata. Prometo darle el estocazo en plan torero para que se vaya enterando.

Bueno, quizá es mejor que les lleve un regalo a los alemanes. No sé, no sé ... ya está, el transfer para que ZP se quede a vivir allí:XX:


----------



## vayafuturo (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya gambada del broker, está marcando un valor del cierre distinto al cierre de la vela, vaya gambada, y yo fiándome de la posición de cruces según veía el cierre de la vela, me han bailado 70 pipos...es para mandarlos a freir vientos.
> Fíjaros, es para echarle de comer aparte: (es de ahora, la hora es la de las 13:00)



Estos son los de eurodeal no?....Estaba pensando en abrirme cuenta con ellos, por las nuevas comisiones, pero la plataforma no me gusta.


----------



## olafien (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya gambada del broker, está marcando un valor del cierre distinto al cierre de la vela, vaya gambada, y yo fiándome de la posición de cruces según veía el cierre de la vela, me han bailado 70 pipos...es para mandarlos a freir vientos.
> Fíjaros, es para echarle de comer aparte: (es de ahora, la hora es la de las 13:00)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Estos son los de eurodeal no?....Estaba pensando en abrirme cuenta con ellos, por las nuevas comisiones, pero la plataforma no me gusta.





olafien dijo:


> *Estilo: Heiken Ashi*
> 
> 
> Ese gráfico NO es Candlestick es Heiken Ashi...
> ...



Claro joder, se me había pasado...(por cierto, borra la imagen que he dejado pistas y no quiero..).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Estos son los de eurodeal no?....Estaba pensando en abrirme cuenta con ellos, por las nuevas comisiones, pero la plataforma no me gusta.



por fi, borra la imagen que aparece alguna cosa que voy a cambiar.


----------



## Artik (9 Dic 2011)

Como me ha tocado los huevos hoy Timofonica, perdi una jugosas plusvis para apostar por ella esta mañana. A primera hora de la mañana tónica con cierto desparpajo y despues cuando empieza la fiesta la depresión.
Por una vez que acierto el sentido me jode el titulo.
Que duro esto del traders.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Dic 2011)

Alguno se atreve a meterse corto en el Dax?

Han fundido todo lo que tenían que fundir ya?


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Vuela, vuela .... no pares hasta 6400 ....


----------



## vayafuturo (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> por fi, borra la imagen que aparece alguna cosa que voy a cambiar.



:. Por mi parte no problem, no me quede con la imagen ni pensaba hacerlo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

vayafuturo dijo:


> :. Por mi parte no problem, no me quede con la imagen ni pensaba hacerlo.



Un montón de gracias.


----------



## Jose (9 Dic 2011)

No le deis más vueltas,
¿Cuando ha fallado el mercado?
Si es que está todo bastante claro.
-60% desde 2008 . Ahora toca subir otra vez.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguno se atreve a meterse corto en el Dax?
> 
> Han fundido todo lo que tenían que fundir ya?



A veces mirar al sol tan directamente puede quemarte. 
Ahora mismo quedarse corto y apalancado en estos niveles es ser un camicaze mas aun que quedarse largo (Lo ideal estar en liquidez- entonces no sería tan divertido). No se preocupe, podrá operar con cortos, tiempo al tiempo, pero hoy por hoy a estos niveles no es recomendable mantenerse en el lado corto mas alla del puro scalping (Yo para eso a día de hoy no valgo). La paciencia es una gran virtud


----------



## olafien (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Claro joder, se me había pasado...(por cierto, borra la imagen que he dejado pistas y no quiero..).



borrada...


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

El DAX viene sin fuerza. Ni las tiene para rebotar en 40 con alegría. Perder ese soporte, puede ser una buena señal de corto. En la última hora están funcionando muy bien.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Se está definiendo la jugada del día, DAX.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Se está definiendo la jugada del día, DAX.



20 pipos de reward, objetivo automático. Quinientos eurillos muy ricos y muy sencillos en charts de minutos, un techo de libro confirmado perdiendo los 40..
Ahora a esperar, el pull back y de nuevo para adentro si procede.


----------



## Docma (9 Dic 2011)

Sigo en la brecha :rolleye:

Otro día entre los 8700 - 8500

Lo dicho, Saiz y Moya siguen de picnic.......

:XX:


----------



## Jucari (9 Dic 2011)

Jose dijo:


> No le deis más vueltas,
> ¿Cuando ha fallado el mercado?
> Si es que está todo bastante claro.
> -60% desde 2008 . Ahora toca subir otra vez.
> ...



Si...directos a los 17000....si esto ya lo había oido yo por algún sitio...ienso:


----------



## Docma (9 Dic 2011)

Ojito con la travesía de este tramo del "Mar de la Tranquilidad" que no durará mucho y claro, después puede haber sorpresas (como "rápidos" y "cascadas").


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 20 pipos de reward, objetivo automático. Quinientos eurillos muy ricos y muy sencillos en charts de minutos, un techo de libro confirmado perdiendo los 40..
> Ahora a esperar, el pull back y de nuevo para adentro si procede.



Otros 20 pipos que cerramos con ganancia. De libro, subida hacia los 40, los toca clavándolo y chocando con la exponencial de 50 figuras en minutos, y para abajo.

No me esperaba estos dos regalos en el día X.

Genial


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, para los scalpers en el DAX, el objetivo de bajada es el 5880.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Otros 20 pipos que cerramos con ganancia. De libro, subida hacia los 40, los toca clavándolo y chocando con la exponencial de 50 figuras en minutos, y para abajo.
> 
> No me esperaba estos dos regalos en el día X.
> 
> Genial



Es que esa DTB en minutos es un lujo.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Auténtico yalodecíayo mulderiano del bueno, de calidad hoyga señora, lléveselo calentito antes de que se enfríe !!



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Es que usted sabe demasiado.

A mí no se me da mal detectar objetivos sobre la tendencia ya definida, pero es que usted los clava sin ni siquiera montar la tendencia ::


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es que esa DTB en minutos es un lujo.



nos acercamos otra vez.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

olafien dijo:


> borrada...



muchas gracias.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Dic 2011)

todo al rojo?


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Sigue funcionando muy bien la media exponencial de 50 figuras en intraday tanto para DAX como para SP. De momento, bajistas sin duda. Si la superaran, largos sin duda y es fiable hacerlo con cierta carga. Vaya sorpresa que existan trades tan claros y acotados en riesgo en un día como hoy!!!!. Qué maravilla hacer pasta así de fácil, aprovechen que esto no sucede todos los días.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

Volatilidad, esa cínica que parece que nos hace cambiar los objetivos hora sí y hora también, que si para arriba, que si para abajo, pero yo creo que al final, nos acercamos siempre a lo previsto o lo que se nos había insinuado por parte del gráfico.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Ojo al DAX, se va a buscar la exponencial de 50 en minutos y los últimos mínimos relativos no son descendentes. Es probable que lo supere y dé señal de largos. Hasta el rabo todo es toro pero bien merece la pena estar atentos.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Volatilidad, esa cínica que parece que nos hace cambiar los objetivos hora sí y hora también, que si para arriba, que si para abajo, pero yo creo que al final, nos acercamos siempre a lo previsto o lo que se nos había insinuado por parte del gráfico.



los movimientos están siendo muy limpios, merece la pena aprovecharlos en el ultracorto.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

largo DAX sin target


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> los movimientos están siendo muy limpios, merece la pena aprovecharlos en el ultracorto.



sí eso si, y las medias de 50 (que usa Janus, aunque ayer y hoy, creo que mejor la ponderada que la exponencial) hoy a la perfección. Parece que estamos entre la espada (MM200) y la pared (MM50), a ver si hace el fantasmilla y atraviesa la pared.ienso:


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> largo DAX sin target



5 pipos a la saca, no aguanta más.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo al DAX, se va a buscar la exponencial de 50 en minutos y los últimos mínimos relativos no son descendentes. Es probable que lo supere y dé señal de largos. Hasta el rabo todo es toro pero bien merece la pena estar atentos.



No me mola por cómo está el SP. Lo dejo pasar de momento.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No me mola por cómo está el SP. Lo dejo pasar de momento.



Vamos a ver el pull-back ...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Tienen más de ganar los largos que los cortos ahora,..y para lo que empieza de la siguiente semana


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Vean lo que es la prudencia y la experiencia. No hay que ir a todo y en este caso el SP no había conseguido superar la exponencial (de ahí esperar al pull-back). De momento, alivio ...


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Ahora tiene mejor pinta porque el SP busca atacar la media exponencial de 50 figuras con los mínimos anteriores no descendentes. Atentos pero esta vez la entrada sería en el SP.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Sigue mandando el boss .... para que veamos que ni Merkel ni su puta madre. Aquí se hace y se replica lo que hace, piensa y dice el SP!


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Fuera del SP con 2 pipos y 1 grande. Niquelado lo de que estaba constreñido por la media de 50.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

precioso


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Es muy importante que el DAX haya recuperado los 40 deshaciendo el techo vigente. Vamos a ver si lo aguanta .... de hacerlo es bueno para el sentimiento de fondo.


----------



## rosonero (9 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería.
> 
> Apenas escribo ni esclapeo estas dos últimas semanas pero les sigo, igual que a la bolsa. *Desde ayer a última hora, largo con un par .... de minis :*D.
> No puede ser que con toda la que están montando esto acabe peor. :S
> ...




Hay que tener fe :Baile:
Pd. Lástima que ayer me cornearan


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Cuidado con Pepon


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Dic 2011)

momento clave........ ese 6000 del DAX y el 1248 gusano tienen mucho q contarnos


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

movimientos demasiado agitados para mi sistema.

cerramos el chiringo con una semana excepcional.

suerte ahí fuera.


----------



## rosonero (9 Dic 2011)

S&P y Moodys [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Llevan una hora sin rebajar a nadie en Europa.


Ja ja ja, que grande Cárpatos.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> momento clave........ ese 6000 del DAX y el 1248 gusano tienen mucho q contarnos



el velote verde en la última hora en el DAX es muy potente. Simplemente con la vista, extrañaría que no siga subiendo. De hecho, no creo que los 6000 sean buen punto para un corto en este momento.
Miremos al jefe ... que nos dirá qué hay que tener en mente.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> S&P y Moodys [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le gusta que se inflen los activos y cuando viene alguien, en este caso S&P a desinflarlos pues le jode.

nada nuevo, circulen.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Dic 2011)

Anlisis Tcnico - Hasta 3 veces lo neg - Cotizalia.com


----------



## rosonero (9 Dic 2011)

Si pestañean se lo pierden !!!!
Los 6000 vuelven a escupir al DAX ... por ahora


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Bueno como nos ponemos de cara al lunes largos o cortos?


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Glub. Me acaba de llegar una "invitación" a esto:

London Banking Academy | Moody

tiene que ser un error... pero es como para ir 

Conocer a algunos de los cabroncetes que se van a pulir mi pasta...


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno como nos ponemos de cara al lunes largos o cortos?



cualquiera sabe pero desde luego que las decisiones que se han tomado hoy no invitan a largos en ningún caso.

Los ciudadanos europeos no nos merecemos a semejantes botarates al mando de no se sabe qué.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

Nada, tobogán, ahora un buen rato para abajo. Los viernes no se pueden sacar conclusiones salvo viendo la vela semanal (y el AT al cierre de la jornada)


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes, aquí vuelvo, no me doy por vencido ¿En hora y media podemos ver guano del bueno no?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aquí vuelvo, no me doy por vencido ¿En hora y media podemos ver guano del bueno no?



toca creo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2011)

Señor FranR que no vengan sus maestros ahora. Sl en maximos del dia, a dormir.


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Ayer comentaba el cierra en los 1245. Y de hecho parecía que allí se quedaba hasta que llegó el sell-off de los últimos 10 minutos. Hoy el 1245 sigue siendo revelante. Habrá que tenerlo muy en cuenta de cara al cierre de la semana que viene...


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Dic 2011)

y ahora es cuando se deciden........ o a por los 125X o a por los 123X........... redoble de tambores


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ANHQV ¿cómo configuras CCI *5, 2*



vmmp29 creo que es mejor usar mejor en CCI el 5,2 que el 14,6 (tendrás muchas menos entradas pq divergen más con estocástico, pero las que convergen con estocástico son más correctas o fiables vamos, y si el macd está embolsado en zona afín, mejor)


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor FranR que no vengan sus maestros ahora. Sl en maximos del dia, a dormir.



No me gustaría en máximos del día, al contrario espero en nivel relevante. parte baja de este canal tan amplio....

Así que mejor que se quede el jefe en sus vacaciones perennes...ienso:


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Vamos a ver la última media hora europea. Si Pepón anda con ganas, ahí se le va a tener que ver. Si no .... ojete-calor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2011)

De vuelta a la península. Hago los deberes y me voy a dormir.


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Menuda compañía ha tenido usted en el avión de vuelta...


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

¿qué decepción con las medidas de Merkozy, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Menuda compañía ha tenido usted en el avión de vuelta...



Había un par de brasileñas bien lozanas, pero el post anterior es para apoyar una de las mejores compañías del mundo en claro ascendente bursátil. 

Compren ahora que nos las quitan de las manos!


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

ding, dong ... the last hour begins!


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

SP en máximos y DAX que no puede ni intentarlo. El DAX debería ir a arriba más que el SP generar una fuga falsa. Ahí puede estar el último trade del DAX en "abierto".


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

corto DAX, target 5 pipos


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

me salta el SL, -4 pipos.

Buena jugarreta me ha hecho, el Profit no se ha activado por 0,9 pipos


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

que velas más raras se está marcando el DAX


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Están dejando el modo euforia en ON al cierre. Volvamos la vista a los americanos a ver si al cierre del Viejuno Continente nos dan esas ansiadas alegrías.

Lo poco arramblado esta mañana al servicio del SP, bajista porque me lo pide el cuerpo.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Decir que las Prisa vuelven a estar de moda. Técnicamente presentan un aspecto de vuelta al alza probable mientras no baje de 0,84 euros. Estamos muy próximos al momento en el que deben cerrar su negociación de refinanciación. El hecho de que no esté cayendo (al revés) puede suponer que al menos aún no han tirado la toalla. No descarten calentones varios en los próximos días. En cualquier escenario, stop en 0,835 euros y a dejarle recorrido.

Las Netflix ahí están nuevamente subiendo. Quién entró recientemente, ya debería estar protegido al precio de entrada .....


----------



## Pepe Broz (9 Dic 2011)

ECRI versus S&P 500


----------



## The Hellion (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> me salta el SL, -4 pipos.
> 
> Buena jugarreta me ha hecho, el Profit no se ha activado por 0,9 pipos



Si ya se lo dijo don José, que apareció por aquí de nuevo el otro día, la Koplowich no usa stop loss, y el stop loss es de pobres. 

Si es que no aprenden ustedes ::


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Si ya se lo dijo don José, que apareció por aquí de nuevo el otro día, la Koplowich no usa stop loss, y el stop loss es de pobres.
> 
> Si es que no aprenden ustedes ::



nunca sin SL 

Llevo muchos años en esto como para tenerlo suficientemente claro. Una parte importante del éxito es saber reconocer los errores y como no me fío de mí mismo, pues me lo hace automático el ordenata.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Ahí esta entramos en subasta con los USA a tope de POWER.....

Ahora a ver si esto traía sorpresa. Un ojo en el Euro/Dolar y otro al SP.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> nunca sin SL
> 
> Llevo muchos años en esto como para tenerlo suficientemente claro. Una parte importante del éxito es saber reconocer los errores y como no me fío de mí mismo, pues me lo hace automático el ordenata.



Pos no lleva usted razón ni nada...mas que un Santo.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Qué mal sentimiento tenía el hilo ayer sobre estas horas, objetivos 500 puntos por debajo del spot de ahora, los pájaros-guano bailando, .... qué difícil es estoy más allá del scalping.
Por cierto, hay todavía algún sitio libre en el horno, lo seguirán llenando hasta que esté a reventar, después cierran la puerta y giran el potenciómetro a tope hasta que reviente. Al tiempo.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Como que hasta he dudado quedarme abierto para el fin de semana...en Europe.

Dentro SP corto con Stop en los 1260 , que sea lo que San Guano quiera.


Edito: Error de novato, stop 1260,15 (números redondos yuyu). Gracias por recordarlo


Espero que eso no haya sido barrida de largos, por mi propia integridad.::


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Amigo Guybrush, me he bajado de las Patriots en 9,78$. Algo más de 300 euros de pérdidas.
El chart se ha deteriorado un montón ayer y veo buen punto de salida ahora, reconociendo que ya no se dan las condiciones de probabilidad que me hicieron tomar la decisión de inversión.
Acabo el día nuevamente en verde y por encima de 2000 euros de reward por lo que no me voy a meter en líos.

Disfrute de tan excelsa compañía, con los 2000 euretes, cuantas de esas pibas me cede?, ejem ... limpitas eh!!!!

P.D: Para su culturizacion sectorial, échele un vistazo a Silver Wheaton, Pan American Silver, James River Coal, Alpha Natural Resources, Arch Coal, Peabody Energy y Walter Energy.

Ya sabe dónde hay activos en los que ganar muchísimo dinero en la parte buena del ciclo. Pero mucho .... existiendo el riesgo de que las subtendencias de descanso son muy relevantes por lo que va a tener que acostumbrarse a ver rojos intensos en su P&L.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Hoy quiero ver el informe leoncio en el ibex

Me escama lo de hoy


----------



## The Hellion (9 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> nunca sin SL
> 
> Llevo muchos años en esto como para tenerlo suficientemente claro. Una parte importante del éxito es saber reconocer los errores y como no me fío de mí mismo, pues me lo hace automático el ordenata.



Por supuesto. Es la primera lección que he aprendido aquí. Si te has equivocado, recoges las pérdidas y te vas. Y lo mejor es obligarte a definir qué es un error antes de hacer nada. 

¿Que luego vistos los ******** macho? Claro, nos ha jodido. Pero a la larga, nos salva de más errores que de aciertos.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Cubro entrada y me voy, a la vuelta me encontrare la sorpresita, o igual que entré.

Suerte y nos vemos luego.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2011)

vengo por aquí





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

posible hchi en el ibex
objetivo 8800-8840


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2011)

por cierto, algún alma caritativa me explica lo que hab decidido los perroflautas de la cumbre, no me he enterado de nada::


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Dic 2011)

meteysaca dijo:


> todos sois puta escoria
> pandillita de relamidos estudiaos, asi os pudrais



Tranqui pomperillo!! Tú a lo tuyo, al "mete y saca", que seguro es lo único que sabrás hacer y no muy bien...:XX:


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

meteysaca dijo:


> todos sois puta escoria
> pandillita de relamidos estudiaos, asi os pudrais



Insultar sin solidos argumentos es de una bajeza intelectual sin parangon, si mira usted por su salud y ese comportamiento es reciente ,hagaselo mirar por un especialista , puede que sea un indicador de que algo no le funciona correctamente. Y si usted esta en su sano juicio, de verdad que pena me da , porque otra cosa no pero el tener valores y educacion depende de cada uno, no de su cuenta corriente. Un servidor le desea felices fiestas y si tiene algun problema que eso parece espero que sepa solucionarlo mas pronto que tarde

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Ni caso, ha puesto lo mismo en varios hilos distintos: empezando por ir- y Cuidado con Reino Unido... es un crío que le ha cogido el ordenata a su papá y cree que se lo está pasando bien.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

meteysaca dijo:


> todos sois puta escoria
> pandillita de relamidos estudiaos, asi os pudrais



Cuando te la saquen del culo y tengas la boca limpia, lo mismo puedes aprender cómo se hace .... Mientras tanto, quédate en la barrera con envidia y más quemao que la pipa de un indio, no mereces ni tener nick!, es lo que tiene el social media, que cualquier iluminado puede esconderse en el anonimato. Te baneo!


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

...parece que está siendo "moderado".


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...parece que está siendo "moderado".



Ya lo he dicho y me lo acaba de confirmar este crio. En este pais falta mano dura, educacion y valores. Por eso me gusta este hilo, un % muy alto de los foreros no tiene ninguna de esas deficiencias y eso para mi en la sociedad que vivimos es un valor añadido

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...parece que está siendo "moderado".



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/268690-meteysaca-recibe-un-baneo.html


----------



## Goodbye (9 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/268690-meteysaca-recibe-un-baneo.html



Que cansino el niño ese, por favor... :S


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vengo por aquí










No he podido resistirme... no he podido


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, algún alma caritativa me explica lo que hab decidido los perroflautas de la cumbre, no me he enterado de nada::



Nada, he puesto el informe en otro hilo. Te lo dejo aquí....no,no hago resumen 

http://consilium.europa.eu/uedocs/cms_data/docs/pressdata/en/ec/126714.pdf


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2011)

Yo he cerrado el largo al cierre... este fin de semana quiero dormir a pierna suelta... 


Saludos


----------



## faraico (9 Dic 2011)

Buenas!

Leo por aqui lo que malamente me permite la wifi.

Queda alguien largo?

Quedamos solo el conductor y yo en el bus de la JGA?

Saludos


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Me estoy empezando a poner nervioooosoooo.... todo el mundo se ha ido de vacaciones... el viernes que viene tenemos op-ex.... y esto no caeee.... adivinen a quien a va a venir Chuck Norris a darle una patada voladora de esaaaas.ssss...


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Todos no, alguno quedamos aguardando el guano..esta la cosa mu paradita.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2011)

La hymbocacion anterior funcionó


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Todos no, alguno quedamos aguardando el guano..esta la cosa mu paradita.



Yo vengo de la piscina y vengo con hambre y ganas de jamarme muslo de león!


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2011)

Los leones están cortos así que usted quiere ir largo ¿no? Con lo bien que estaba en la piscina...

Edito: ¿lo ve? si eggg que... como lo haya rotooo...


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

La verdad es que lo mejor que hemos hecho es irnos estas dos horas. 7 miseros puntos de SP de rango.
Vamos valientes!!!!!
Corto en Máximos stop a 1261,15


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los leones están cortos así que usted quiere ir largo ¿no? Con lo bien que estaba en la piscina...
> 
> Edito: ¿lo ve? si eggg que... como lo haya rotooo...



Estoy con el dedo en el gatillo, todavía no hay liebre a la vista en el DAX ...


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy con el dedo en el gatillo, todavía no hay liebre a la vista en el DAX ...



El dax también haciendo ojitos...ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Uy uy

Iba a meterle unos cortos fresquitos al SP pero he visto algo raro y he pasado. Al momento ha aparecido pepon de mi vida.

Menos mal


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Mire las últimas velas a un minuto, merece la pena un intra, controlando los riesgos. Va a pegar un latigazo, la dirección? Eso cada cual.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Mire las últimas velas a un minuto, merece la pena un intra, controlando los riesgos. Va a pegar un latigazo, la dirección? Eso cada cual.



Up ..................!


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Pues ni parriba ni pabajo, nos matan de aburrimiento, debe ser su nueva táctica.

Parece que ya se mueve..en dirección contraria, pero se mueve::

Aguanto el Stop...

(Que también tiene guasa decir que se mueve por 2 puntos de sp, así de malita esta la cosa)


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Ahora viene la última hora mamporrera...


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

He estado leyendo el tema acordado etc... y si la info del informe así como lo que viene en los medios digitales es cierto ... para mierda mierdol. No hay nada en firme.

Si UK, no entra en el acuerdo entonces el tema de la reforma de las transaciones financieras no se va a poder hacer ... y para no poder hacerse ... podrían haber aceptado su petición y así estaría dentro. Han llegado al mismo punto pero sin acuerdo de 27. Vaya melones que son.

Los acuerdos hay que ratificarlos y ponen de plazo hasta marzo. Nada circulen, hasta marzo!!!!, ya verán como alguno dice que donde dijo digo dijo diego ... como los griegos con el referendum que se marcaron despues de aceptar las quitas.

El acuerdo es una concesión brutal a los bancos. La medida de liquidez del ECB les dá rodillo para tres años a espuertas (aceptarán cualquier mierda de colateral) ... pero no se engañen, será exclusivamente para comprar la deuda que los paises necesitan para el rollover del monto global que va venciendo. De ahi, el tema de que no se volverá a pedir quitas a los privados. Los bancos habrán dicho, cabrones nos hicistéis comprar bonos de un montón de paises y después nos queréis entruchar las quitas .... pues para eso, ya no compramos ni un puto bono más. Y como el ECB no quiere comprarlos y los chinos son más mentirosos que los griegos ..... pues nada, a ceder con los bancos. Ahora sí que van a tener negocio de puta madre con el carry trade de pedir al BCE medio regalado para comprar deuda por encima del 5% sin riesgo de quitas.

En fín, mucho ruido y pocas nueces pero en el fondo han ganado bastante tiempo. El problema es que el supuesto dinero tiene que salir de algún sitio. Van a hacer una pelota enorme.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

El "no" acuerdo, ha sido una buena cara a la galería y poco más, pero los acontecimientos siguen su curso y esta pantomima de UK fuera, dos países que tienen que ratificarlo en sus parlamentos y otros países, como España, que deberán apretarse el cinturón mucho mucho, no sirve para nada, un parche temporal que veremos como termina. De momento se ha salvado la situación de liquidez bancaria, a corto plazo, que era lo que buscaban y para eso han apretado y siguen apretando las cuerdas.
En cuanto decidan, derrumban esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2011)

Sr. Janus, yo voy a esperarme un poquito más. Hoy de momento sigo en el tren, que digo, MISIL. Luego repasaré el gráfico al cierre y para el lunes ya tendré tomada la decisión. De momento:


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Y esto más de lo mismo, vuelta al punto de partida, aguantamos la posición corta...a ver si al menos cerca del cierre me saltan stop o alcanzamos objetivo, 1245


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He estado leyendo el tema acordado etc... y si la info del informe así como lo que viene en los medios digitales es cierto ... para mierda mierdol. No hay nada en firme.
> 
> Si UK, no entra en el acuerdo entonces el tema de la reforma de las transaciones financieras no se va a poder hacer ... y para no poder hacerse ... podrían haber aceptado su petición y así estaría dentro. Han llegado al mismo punto pero sin acuerdo de 27. Vaya melones que son.
> 
> ...



eso quiere decir que el lunes la juerga continua :baba:??


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, yo voy a esperarme un poquito más. Hoy de momento sigo en el tren, que digo, MISIL. Luego repasaré el gráfico al cierre y para el lunes ya tendré tomada la decisión. De momento:



Si entró, creo, en 10$ ya lo tiene ahí. Protégalo con un stop dinámico y tire millas, viento en popa cual pirata de linaje.

Este valor lo conozco bien y movimientos mayores del 6% a diario (en cualquier dirección) es lo habitual por lo que si le dá por subir, en cuatro días tiene un 20%, pero también al contrario.

Ojalá le salga bien.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso quiere decir que el lunes la juerga continua :baba:??



No tiene mucho que ver. Es la excusa para poder justificar los movimientos, recuerde ayer a las 15:00 como se manipuló de forma brutal los accesos al horno

Hoy mismo podría perfectamente haberse justificado una bajada del 4% con la incompletitud del acuerdo .... pero ha convenido decir lo contrario. La realidad es que solo hay que ver los gráficos y los volúmenes para ver que se está donde se estaba hace tiempo ... por muchas noticias que se hayan sucedido en el camino.

Demos gracias al momento incomparable que estamos viviendo en la bolsa. La volatilidad y el continuo trasiego en el movimiento de los precios es una oportunidad histórica para que podamos invertir en índices, commodities, valores .... Al final, a eso nos dedicamos en exclusiva o como complemento a sueldos / pensiones.

Sigo manejando el escenario de que seguirán llenando el horno para después hacerlo reventar. De hecho, ahora comienza a calar en las masas la idea de que el tema está en vías de solución ... ya vendrá la excusa de la recesión etc... para dar estopa. El tema de la recesión es muy imporante porque eso sí que afecta a las cuentas de resultados de las empresas ... y hay ingentes actores en el mercado que actúan por fundamentales y replicación de índices.

Lo único que pudiera modificar, en mi humilde opinión, el escenario es en brote de inflacción pero de momento no está en el horizonte ... pero llegará no tengan duda. Eso de estar toda la vida bebiendo cubatas y llegar a viejo como una moto .... es utópico. Los excesos se pagan, y este negocio que es de suma cero, aún más.


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Leo por aqui lo que malamente me permite la wifi.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo. Ghkghk y jc creo q tb siguen?
No estaria mal verlo a 8 y pico en la jga, desde luego seria lo mas inexperado. Esta semana podiamos hacer una encuesta donde termina dic....por debajo de 8000 o por encima de 9000

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo sigo. Ghkghk y jc creo q tb siguen?
> No estaria mal verlo a 8 y pico en la jga, desde luego seria lo mas inexperado. Esta semana podiamos hacer una encuesta donde termina dic....por debajo de 8000 o por encima de 9000
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



Yo apuesto por los 9000

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## J-Z (9 Dic 2011)

9200 se verán este mes creo (suele pasar lo contrario), a 31 dic ni idea igual estamos ya en 6700


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Quien quiera vislumbar una posible oportunidad, que revise Expedia. En charts diarios, tiene un figura de chapeau!, muy poco riesgo en el establecimiento del stop.


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2011)

Fuera pa pipas que cualquiera se queda abierto el finde....

Al final una jornada complicada no ha sido tan mala, lo pescado esta mañana en dax y esta bolsa pipas.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Fuera pa pipas que cualquiera se queda abierto el finde....
> 
> Al final una jornada complicada no ha sido tan mala, lo pescado esta mañana en dax y esta bolsa pipas.
> 
> Buen fin de semana a todos.



Te han entruchado en el corto sobre SP, no?. Mira que pensaba que lo terminabas salvando ... pero el gasoil pepónico que le han metido después del cierre .... vaya perrotes.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2011)

Ummmmm. Velote verde en el DAX y en el SP en el último minuto antes del cierre definitivo de fin de semana. Declaración de intenciones porque no han querido a nadie en ese minuto.


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> 9200 se verán este mes creo (suele pasar lo contrario), a 31 dic ni idea igual estamos ya en 6700



Quien hizo la encuesta la otra vez? Esta vez se podia hacer otra con los votantes debajo.Yo creo que los fondos van a intentar dejar maquillados los indices a final de año. Y el que venga el año que viene que sujete su propio velon

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Quien quiera vislumbar una posible oportunidad, que revise Expedia. En charts diarios, tiene un figura de chapeau!, muy poco riesgo en el establecimiento del stop.



Muy buena, si señor. Agregada a la lista de futuribles.


----------



## faraico (9 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo sigo. Ghkghk y jc creo q tb siguen?
> No estaria mal verlo a 8 y pico en la jga, desde luego seria lo mas inexperado. Esta semana podiamos hacer una encuesta donde termina dic....por debajo de 8000 o por encima de 9000
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



Yo espero todo siga dentro de lo normal y verlo en breve a 8 minimo...no se si endiciembre (no creo) pero si creo que comprando a 5 y poco tenemos muchas probabilidades de sacarle un buen pico.

Y si,apuesto por encima de 9000....me juego una caÑa y pincho tortilla!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2011)

Racion de Janusianas,

*WALTER ENERGY*






*SILVER WHEATON CORP*


----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2011)

Yo sigo largo como ya he dicho en mis cinco yankees (pfizer cayo tras unos impecables servicios prestados) y 300 BME. Dicho esto, al final si todo sube sera a costa de €/$ por lo que al final casi me quedo igual... Estoy ppr comprar unos Bankinter ya que no pago comision a ver si aprovecho un poco el "rally"... Si lo hay...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Racion de Janusianas,
> 
> *WALTER ENERGY*
> 
> ...



!!! que buenos gráficos !!!. Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2011)

Aunque el sr. Janus haya abandonado tan ilustre navío cual rata de agua dulce ( :
ante la primera vía de agua, este fiero pirata se queda, un día o dos mása mandos del timón, a ver como evoluciona este nuestro aliado:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2011)

Respecto a los gráficos es cierto que cada vez me quedan más bonitos y tal. Pero eso, junto con explicar la situación actual juntando tres lineas trazadas con 3 4 puntos pasados es lo fácil. Lo que intento hacer es aprender a plantear escenarios posibles, como una vez dijo el GM Claca, ver aquellos más probables y esperar a que confirmen.

Si os gusta y os ayuda a ganar pasta ya sabéis, a gastar en cosas buenas.

En fin aprendiendo uno está.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Dic 2011)

Up, que casi no te encuentro perdido por la tercera página


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a los gráficos es cierto que cada vez me quedan más bonitos y tal. Pero eso, junto con explicar la situación actual juntando tres lineas trazadas con 3 4 puntos pasados es lo fácil. Lo que intento hacer es aprender a plantear escenarios posibles, como una vez dijo el GM Claca, ver aquellos más probables y esperar a que confirmen.
> 
> Si os gusta y os ayuda a ganar pasta ya sabéis, a gastar en cosas buenas.
> 
> En fin aprendiendo uno está.



Si puedes, pinta el de Expedia para deleite del personal en el hilo!. Tienen que cargar títulos ahí, para que suba, hoiga!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

Nada ha cambiado en el corto,medio y largo plazo (sí, quizás para 2-3 de días)
habrá motivos para tanta euforia, alegría?. Sí, es cierto, esta formación de par de velas, es alcista, se le llama línea penetrante, pero el volumen ha sido el + bajo de estos últimos días y lo ha realizado muy pronto, en zona de nadie, pocas garantías cara a un cambio de tendencia duradero.
Por otra parte, hubiese sido mejor visitar en el intradia el soporte de los 8250 por ejemplo (50% del marubozu del 30/11), algo que sí hizo el Dax, para rebotar haciendo un martillo o algo similar que esta formación (así rebajaba los indicadores para darles recorrido a la sobrecompra, que ahora siguen en ella), que a pesar de ser alcista, no ha cambiado nada (MM200 cada vez más baja: en 8900 y poco en ibex y 6100-6200). La clave es ver lo que hacen si intentan volver a tocarlas y vuelven a recular defintivamente o las atraviesan (recularán definitivamente..creo)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

Gráfico sobre repsol, había avisado, no sé si el lunes o martes, que había activado un 2º alcista hasta la zona de máximos de (24,2-24,3), es cierto que reculó con un pullback hacia zona de desactivación, pero ayer fue de los que mejor vela hizo (nada de línea penetrante como ibex, tef y los bancos, envolvente como Dios manda). Es de los blue chips que mantiene al ibex en su caída junto a inditex (al contrario que telefónica, que será el culpable de enviarlo a los infiernos, también los bancos pondrán su granito de arena en esta misión). Se puede intentar ya que incluso el MACD parece que aún intenta hacer el doble máximo decreciente un poco más arriba.
Bueno, pues eso, yo voy a arriesgar por ese euro que se puede ganar aún...o no (el domingo por la noche, a ver que nos dicen otros mercados)


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si puedes, pinta el de Expedia para deleite del personal en el hilo!. Tienen que cargar títulos ahí, para que suba, hoiga!



Nvidia también tiene buena pinta, hoyga

Hay que cargar Expedias el mismo lunes...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Leo por aqui lo que malamente me permite la wifi.
> 
> ...



Hoygan, no me dejen en tierra.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nvidia también tiene buena pinta, hoyga
> 
> Hay que cargar Expedias el mismo lunes...



Tiene el reto en los 16$. Si lo supera, tendrá un buen suelo y se podrá tradear entre 16 y 20.

Buen ojo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, no me dejen en tierra.



No se preocupe pecata aun somos unos cuantos los valientes esperemos que el bus no derrape por el puerto del escudo.Un servidor aun esta largo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No se preocupe pecata aun somos unos cuantos los valientes esperemos que el bus no derrape por el puerto del escudo.Un servidor aun esta largo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



por el páramo de masa hacia El Escudo ...... preciosa zona y que acojono bajar el puerto :


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

Una vela bien buena, nada de piercing line, una envolvente de libro.
Enagás (que reparte dividendo el 21/12/2011), ha corregido al 38,2% realizando una marubozu envolvente de las sesiones anteriores y activando una 2ª estructura que nos puede enviar 1 € + arriba. El estocástico, además parece que quiere una vuelta más arriba. Cambio lo dicho por repsol y apuesto por enagás (también repsol es buena, pero ésta me parece mejor pq ha acompañado mayor volumen).Por si fuera poco, ha sido de las pocas que ha roto la impenetrable MM200.





objetivos los 14,8-9 y después los 15,4-5.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, no me dejen en tierra.



Pierda cuidado, tiene reservado un autobús con descapotable incorporado que ni ghkghk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

quién sigue pensando que los valores con mayor dividendo (telefónica, San etc) sobre acción se comporta mejor que otros valores?? mucho dividendo puede significar poco crecimiento o miedo a descapitalización. Inditex ha repartido un dividendo de coña estos años y Apple ni ha repartido. Si que es cierto que hay valores con buen dividendo que se comportarán bien: Repsol (pero es que a la par está creciendo e invirtiendo), BME.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> quién sigue pensando que los valores con mayor dividendo (telefónica, San etc) sobre acción se comporta mejor que otros valores?? mucho dividendo puede significar poco crecimiento o miedo a descapitalización. Inditex ha repartido un dividendo de coña estos años y Apple ni ha repartido. Si que es cierto que hay valores con buen dividendo que se comportarán bien: Repsol (pero es que a la par está creciendo e invirtiendo), BME.



No es lo mismo dividendo que bpa.Dentro del bpa hay que ver que hacen con el y si esta va en aumento.Para mi no es lo mismo san que no reparte nada de su payout ya que hace ampliaciones liberadas aunque en comparacion sigifiquen un 60% de payout que tef que paga entre el 80 y 90% payout. Tef tiene poco margen en un posible escenario adverso. En cuanto apple da igual que no de div, mira su bpa y si qcrea valor a los accs

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo dividendo que bpa.Dentro del bpa hay que ver que gace con el y si esta va aunentando.Para mi no es lo mismo san que no reparte nada de su payout ya que hace ampliaciones liberadas aunque en comparacion sigifiquen un 60% de payout que tef que paga entre el 80 y 90% payout. Tef tiene poco margen en un posible escenario adverso. En cuanto apple da igual que no de div, mira su bpa y si qcrea valor a los accs
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



Mucho payout sobre bpa si signigica miedo a descapitalizacion

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo dividendo que bpa.Dentro del bpa hay que ver que gace con el y si esta va aunentando.Para mi no es lo mismo san que no reparte nada de su payout ya que hace ampliaciones liberadas aunque en comparacion sigifiquen un 60% de payout que tef que paga entre el 80 y 90% payout. Tef tiene poco margen en un posible escenario adverso. En cuanto apple da igual que no de div, mira su bpa y si qcrea valor a los accs
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



apple está parando de crecer, por eso precisamente ahora se está replanteando el volver a repartir dividendo (puedes consultarlo si quieres). San tiene que mantener un dividendo alto para no descapitalizarse ahora que necesita mantener unos ratios de solvencia altos e incluso ampliaciones de capital para asegurarse el aprobado (sí, digo bien, el aprobado) en los próximos test de stress, y telefónica va a tener que rebajar el dividendo muy probablemente según advertencia de Goldman Sachs (algo histórico por cierto). El dividendo para mi, es señal en el caso de estar cercano su reparto de una no-debacle de la acción o incluso en bastantes casos, desde un par de semanas antes, de que la acción suba o se mantenga, aunque no siempre y la última liquidación de telefónica, fue un ejemplo. Por lo demás, es insignificativo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> apple está parando de crecer, por eso precisamente ahora se está replanteando el volver a repartir dividendo (puedes consultarlo si quieres). San tiene que mantener un dividendo alto para no descapitalizarse ahora que necesita mantener unos ratios de solvencia altos e incluso ampliaciones de capital para asegurarse el aprobado (sí, digo bien, el aprobado) en los próximos test de stress, y telefónica va a tener que rebajar el dividendo muy probablemente según advertencia de Goldman Sachs (algo histórico por cierto). El dividendo para mi, es señal en el caso de estar cercano su reparto de una no-debacle de la acción o incluso en bastantes casos, desde un par de semanas antes, de que la acción suba o se mantenga, aunque no siempre y la última liquidación de telefónica, fue un ejemplo. Por lo demás, es insignificativo.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Aunque discrepo div no significa q vaya bien ni q vaya mal,cada empresa es un mundo. Y si san esra reduciendo su bpa ( ojo por las ampliaciones y caida del beneficio) hay q dividir entre mas el beneficio. Por eso para mi lo importante es el bpa y q repartan o no va para gustos, aunque si que es verdad q una accion q reparte la gente la ve mejor. Hay tienes la empresa de buffett nunca ha repartido div y cada año su bpa aumenta pq crea valor.Tef los ultimos 15 años al margen de div ha creado valor. Ahora a partir de ahora lo q hagan es otro mundo. Para el que no lo sepa cocacola ha tendo varias crisis y varias veces ha estado a punto de desaparecer desplomandose su bpa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gráfico sobre repsol, había avisado, no sé si el lunes o martes, que había activado un 2º alcista hasta la zona de máximos de (24,2-24,3), es cierto que reculó con un pullback hacia zona de desactivación, pero ayer fue de los que mejor vela hizo (nada de línea penetrante como ibex, tef y los bancos, envolvente como Dios manda). Es de los blue chips que mantiene al ibex en su caída junto a inditex (al contrario que telefónica, que será el culpable de enviarlo a los infiernos, también los bancos pondrán su granito de arena en esta misión). Se puede intentar ya que incluso el MACD parece que aún intenta hacer el doble máximo decreciente un poco más arriba.
> Bueno, pues eso, yo voy a arriesgar por ese euro que se puede ganar aún...o no (el domingo por la noche, a ver que nos dicen otros mercados)



Yo te acompaño en este viaje...


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2011)

Worries grow over IMF loans to Europe | Reuters

Básicamente, que los mayores contribuyentes del FMI empiezan a tener miedo por si sus aportaciones se acaban perdiendo al ayudar a paises como Grecia, España,... En Estados Unidos los republicanos son especialmente crítcos con el papel del país como prestador de último recurso.

The multi-trillion Euro avalanche: would save or destroy the euro zone?| Video | Reuters.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo te acompaño en este viaje...



lo veo mejor en Enagás (todo ese sector va como un tiro, incluido Gas Natural que se ha comportado como un Messi hasta ahora..qué hará hoy Messi??ienso:ienso).
Mira bien, pq Enagás hizo una envolvente de carajo (la envolvente de Repsol es buena, pero es del día anterior mientras que Enagás ha envuelto a todas las sesiones de la semana), al repartir dividendo el 21/12, todavía tendrá más peso el arranque alcista y ha cruzado la MM 200.
Mi apuesta por ahora es Enagás (además, el objetivo del euro es similar y valen mucho menos)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Dic 2011)

*Curiosidades, nada más que curiosidades...:*
Hace 2 meses, el ibex nos recordaba mucho al trazado de finales 2008
Hace 1 mes, el ibex veíamos que podría hacer el mismo pull que a finales de 2008 (lo hizo) y que seguía imitando el trazado de finales de 2008
He vuelto a echar un vistazo, a ver que hizo después del pull y volvió a zonas de mínimos de ese año y recuperó (me suena, me suena eso)..y ya en diciembre, a principios de diciembre de 2008, miremos que formación de velas hizo que nos suena tanto (en circulito). Bueno, la MM 200 estaba más alta (que no más lanzada).
Gráfico de finales de 2008





Es cierto, subimos, pero también caímos...
Voy a poner el gráfico actual de 2011 para permitir una comparación sencilla:


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2011)

POLL: Will the latest deal in Europe solve the debt crisis? | Credit Writedowns

Vean, vean... 

por cierto, interesante publicación la que citan el creditwritedowns. Lástima que no domino la lengua de los bárbaros y tengo que servirme de Google para enterarme.

WirtschaftsWoche Online


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Dic 2011)

traigo Experia a la espera del análisis, de nuestro pirata *guybrush* 
*corto plazo*





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

bueno ha retrocedido al tocar (61% del fibo) se dirige al 50% de nuevo si os fijais en el estocástico la linea K "quiere atravesar a la baja " la D, si el mercado sube puede llegar sin demasiados problemas, a los 29.5$/acc, lo que nos daría de reward 1$/acc

espero no haber metido la pata............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2011)

Venga, ahi la tienen.
*EXPEDIA*






Pero tengan memoria ::


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, ahi la tienen.
> *EXPEDIA*
> 
> 
> ...



Me andaría con mucho cuidado. Tiene buenas probabilidades de profundizar en la corrección.

Los que no la conozcan, que la estudien con detenimiento porque es muy, muy peligrosa.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, ahi la tienen.
> *EXPEDIA*
> 
> 
> ...



disculpa, me he hecho la "pisha" un lio, la bajista a la que te refieres serìan los 30.7$ "linea azul oscuro"
correcto??::
(así lo entiendo yo)::

muy buen gráfico


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2011)

Buenas noches señores, quieren ustedes opar mas alla de nuestras fronteras por lo que veo. Guarden guarden puestos directivos para los compañero del hilo. Al final no se rompio nada, bueno si, las relaciones entre UK y EU, bueno pudo ser peor.


----------



## Claca (10 Dic 2011)

Paso para saludar y agraceder a los foreros que mantienen tan saludable el hilo con sus excelentes aportes. De paso dejo un gráfico del SP500 ya que Janus me preguntó y no respondí nada en concreto:

SP500:







El sp500 tiene dificultades en el entorno de los 1270, por lo que no sería de extrañar que si logra superar sus máximos recientes pueda volver a la baja, lo cual estaría en la línea de lo comentado para el IBEX (supera los 8.800, pero en los 8.900-9.000 encuentra de nuevo un punto de recorte importante). 

Si logra dejar atrás la zona de los 1270, sería posible ver un SP500 sobre los 1.300, aunque si nos fijamos en cómo se mueve el precio -con mucha volatilidad- y el estado de los indicadores, hay que estar ya en alerta, especialmente si durate las próximas semanas van apareciendo buenas noticias. 

Que la cotización se entetenga tanto en esta zona luego de perder la directriz que aseguraba una tendencia alcista impecable es MUY mala señal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2011)

Yo mantengo mi entrada en el sp desde el 1264 y sl 1272. Si bien es cierto que la entrada se debio a la señal de algunos indicadores de giro bajista, y que este de momento de ha frenado [espero que una frenada falsa, pero todo puede pasar y para eso lo que la coplovig no utiliza], pero tampoco creo ni deseo una vuelta al 1300. Que no, que esto ya seria demasie.


----------



## Claca (10 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sigue siendo hipotético, pero mirad donde ha rebotado el VIX.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2011)

Revisando el grafico en diario un 1292 no lo descarto, pero me parece tan surrealista ya todo que igual vemos un 1322. 

Dos cosas buenas saco de la semana pasada, que el euro es una apuesta buena, y que los sl son mis amigos. Como bien dijo el señor Bertok, que supongo andara robando un coche por los madriles con esto del tedioso futbol, donde no llega mi cabeza llega el ordenador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpa, me he hecho la "pisha" un lio, la bajista a la que te refieres serìan los 30.7$ "linea azul oscuro"
> correcto??::
> (así lo entiendo yo)::
> 
> muy buen gráfico



La bajista es la línea roja que antes estaba ejerciendo como techo y ahora parece que lo hace como soporte.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas noches señores, quieren ustedes opar mas alla de nuestras fronteras por lo que veo. Guarden guarden puestos directivos para los compañero del hilo. Al final no se rompio nada, bueno si, las relaciones entre UK y EU, bueno pudo ser peor.



Estaba cantado. Y lo que se vé es lo que todos sabíamos, que los uk se mueven por intereses. Producen una mierda y no van a permitir que les jodan en el chiringuito financiero. Sus aliados naturales son los usa. Por mi se vana tpc con su m**rda de isla.

Bueno los escoceses me caen bien...


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Revisando el grafico en diario un 1292 no lo descarto, pero me parece tan surrealista ya todo que igual vemos un 1322.
> 
> Dos cosas buenas saco de la semana pasada, que el euro es una apuesta buena, y que los sl son mis amigos. Como bien dijo el señor Bertok, que supongo andara robando un coche por los madriles con esto del tedioso futbol, donde no llega mi cabeza llega el ordenador.



Me conecto para decirle que le leo en el descanso del R. Madrid - Farsa.

Los SL le bajarán el ratio de aciertos pero le aumentarán los leuros en la cuenta de trading.

Me vuelvo a retirar a ver si le enculamos al farsa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2011)

Parece encerrado entre las dos medias, espero que salga por arriba.

Y muchas gracias a las aportaciones de los seguidores de la iglesia claquiana del AT, y ya que su apostol nos regala perlitas entre botellon y botellon, pues nos vienen muy bien.

Claca, a ver como pagas las multas por hacer botellon en la calle sin tus operaciones en bolsa, ya vendras, ya. Igual somos todos fundamentalistas, o hacemos un curso de esos para leer libros de cuentas esos que ojea el señor Votin mientras viaja en los autobuses de la jga de XXXXXXXXXXX [inserte aqui cualquier compañia donde este pillado el bueno del señor Votin]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2011)

Vea el futbol, y a ver si el madrid le gana ya un año al barcelona, que esto es como la bolsa, tanto de un color debe cansar, esto lo digo yo que el futbol es para mi como ir a largo plazo para el señor Pollastre. No entiendo naaaaa.


----------



## Claca (10 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo mantengo mi entrada en el sp desde el 1264 y sl 1272. Si bien es cierto que la entrada se debio a la señal de algunos indicadores de giro bajista, y que este de momento de ha frenado [espero que una frenada falsa, pero todo puede pasar y para eso lo que la coplovig no utiliza], pero tampoco creo ni deseo una vuelta al 1300. Que no, que esto ya seria demasie.



En mi opinión, que de poco sirve, aunque se vean los 1.300 -que no afirmo que vaya a ser así, pero tampoco me parecería raro- primero deberíamos tener un nuevo recorte.

En estos momentos entramos en el peligroso juego del "hasta donde". Yo he aprendido que esos últimos euros nunca deben buscarse. Volviendo a mi terreno, pienso que los largos ya sólo tienen sentido con el IBEX superando con fuerza los 9.400 y realizando, por lo tanto, un giro al alza consistente, porque el gráfico pinta horrible. Ello significa renunciar a estos 800 puntos que nos separan hasta la resistencia a menos que nos movamos en el muy corto plazo. Ya no es momento de entrar, así de simple.


----------



## Claca (10 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Parece encerrado entre las dos medias, espero que salga por arriba.
> 
> Y muchas gracias a las aportaciones de los seguidores de la iglesia claquiana del AT, y ya que su apostol nos regala perlitas entre botellon y botellon, pues nos vienen muy bien.
> 
> Claca, a ver como pagas las multas por hacer botellon en la calle sin tus operaciones en bolsa, ya vendras, ya. Igual somos todos fundamentalistas, o hacemos un curso de esos para leer libros de cuentas esos que ojea el señor Votin mientras viaja en los autobuses de la jga de XXXXXXXXXXX [inserte aqui cualquier compañia donde este pillado el bueno del señor Votin]



Si no hice botellón con 9 años, no lo haré ahora con 15 ¿no crees? o

Sobre el VIX, con que poco te conformas, te estoy planteando la posibilidad de ver niveles de 2008 y tú comentas no sé qué de las medias... Demigrante, hoyga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2011)

Niveles de 2008? 

¿Solo? :XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vea el futbol, y a ver si el madrid le gana ya un año al barcelona, que esto es como la bolsa, tanto de un color debe cansar, esto lo digo yo que el futbol es para mi como ir a largo plazo para el señor Pollastre. No entiendo naaaaa.



joder que cafre eres macho.

Te vas a joder porque no te voy a comprar el X6 ::


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si no hice botellón con 9 años, no lo haré ahora con 15 ¿no crees? o
> 
> Sobre el VIX, con que poco te conformas, te estoy planteando la posibilidad de ver niveles de 2008 y tú comentas no sé qué de las medias... Demigrante, hoyga.



Claca tienes 15 años? Bueno y ya tienes cuenta de pago de prorealtime...Como viene apretando la juventud

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> REP ya tiene muy poca fiabilidad. Me explico. Está parando en los máximos más recientes, exactamente aquellos que aparecieron tras excelentes noticias relacionadas con el descubrimiento de nuevos yacimientos de petróleo. Ahí están colocando mucho papel, por lo que de forma muy inmediata, mientras no supere los 22,90 ya casi no tiene recorrido y el riesgo de que meta un bajón fuerte, mira las útlimas semanas lo que ha hecho, sí es muy elevado.
> 
> Además mirando las cosas con más margen, está muy cerca de la zona de máximos, donde parece que se está gestando un techo importante.



REPSOL está aguantando muy bien el tipo contrariamente a lo que pensaba, activando un segundo hasta la zona de techo. Si el IBEX quiere forzar la maquinaria al límite, probablemente este valor acompañe la subida:







Si aguanta los 21,70, todo ok. En los 24 euros REP parece estar realizando un techo, por lo que entonces sí es venta inmediata. 

A disfrutar del finde.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Claca tienes 15 años? Bueno y ya tienes cuenta de pago de prorealtime...Como viene apretando la juventud
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



Pipí, caca, culo, pedo, pis. 

En serio que me parto con este hilo


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pipí, caca, culo, pedo, pis.
> 
> En serio que me parto con este hilo



Para una pregunta que hago. Se os olvida que llevo apenas 2 meses, no os conozco. Es poco creible ver a alguien de esa edad mirando fibos

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Claca tienes 15 años? Bueno y ya tienes cuenta de pago de prorealtime...Como viene apretando la juventud
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



No es tan friki como parece pese a su edad. Después de clase a veces quedamos con chavalillas o vamos al cine :XX:


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

[Hfhdhdhbhfbf


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

Vengo del estadio Santiago Bernabéu. Joder qué frío he pasado pero cómo lo he disfrutado. Visca Barsa.

P.D: A 1000 euros + IVA cada entrada. Supongo que ese dinero no es para pagar a Ronaldo porque el tío no se lo merece. Siempre se anula en las citas importantes.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> [Hfhdhdhbhfbf



¿Eing? Francamente, no veo de dónde ha salido el malentendido, pero por si las moscas te aclaro que estaba, como es habitual, haciendo broma con el más absoluto buen rollo. No hay mala fe en ninguna de mis palabras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Sr. Ponzi, errrr... bueno si, tiene 15, y una vez con nueve años estuvo a puntito de hacer botellón.

*ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES*







Hasta que no supere la directrriz bajista (rojo) sigue bajista a medio plazo. Desde octubre anda metido en un expansivo creciente frenado por la bajista. Si el precio tocase el soporte del expansivo y se apreciase síntomas de cambio podría ser un buen lugar para meterle algo con la esperanza que aguantase el soporte para llegar en primer lugar a los 25.5 y después si la fuerza le acompaña, hasta donde marca la flecha negra. Pero ojete-calor, que cuando lo rompe guanea de lo lindo (circulitos rojos).

Otra cosa curiosa es como ha ido rebotando/frenando en los niveles que posteriormente serían los fibos de la caída. 

Atentos a ver que hace....

PD: Claca no postea porque su nueva novia no le deja.
PD2: Postea ahora porque ella se ha ido de marcha con sus amigas.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es tan friki como parece pese a su edad. Después de clase a veces quedamos con chavalillas o vamos al cine :XX:



Osea q es verdad...teneis 15 años? Todo puede ser, cosas mas raras he visto. Aviso tengo el humor tipico de alguien que la mitad de su familia es vasca y la otra mitad cantabra "vamos como yo lo llamo humor del norte". Me lo tomare a broma, entiendo que estamos entre amigos

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2011)

Apagar la consola y todos a dormir, que mañana no habrá quien os levante para ir al insti


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Apagar la consola y todos a dormir, que mañana no habrá quien os levante para ir al insti



Es usted un malvado o vive en Israel! Mandar a los jóvenes un domingo al instituto..... ver para creer ::

*ARCH COAL INC*







Parecida a la de antes, vigilen si aguanta la alcista.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Eing? Francamente, no veo de dónde ha salido el malentendido, pero por si las moscas te aclaro que estaba, como es habitual, haciendo broma con el más absoluto buen rollo. No hay mala fe en ninguna de mis palabras.



Mis disculpas, a veces no pillo las bromas. Mis felicitaciones, con 15 años eres un crack, un diamante en bruto. Joder ya podian tener los novios de mis primas estas habilidades. Hoy en dia la juventud tira fuerte. La ultima vez que visite aires cantabros, pille a una prima mia y a sus amigas informandose como crear empresas y yo creyendo que estaban jugando.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es tan friki como parece pese a su edad. Después de clase a veces quedamos con chavalillas o vamos al cine :XX:



Si no es mucha indiscrepcion de que ciudad sois?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## tarrito (11 Dic 2011)

uff !! qué filón lo de los 15 años de Claca para los tiempos "muertos" de bolsa 

... a esto hay que sacarle punta


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2011)

De la que tiene acento en todas sus sílabas Zgz


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Mis disculpas, a veces no pillo las bromas. Mis felicitaciones, con 15 años eres un crack, un diamante en bruto. Joder ya podian tener los novios de mis primas estas habilidades. Hoy en dia la juventud tira fuerte. La ultima vez que visite aires cantabros, pille a una prima mia y a sus amigas informandose como crear empresas y yo creyendo que estaban jugando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



No te disculpes y únete a las coñas. Aquí nos las metemos dobladas constantemente, es parte de la gracia. Fíjate que algunas veces la broma dura días o semanas, como cuando le dijimos a uno nuevo que en bolsa perder era ganar. Qué risas, pero pobre Hannibal


----------



## tarrito (11 Dic 2011)

ahora que caigo, ¿te registraste en burbuja con 12 años? :8:

ah! y cuidad con el subforo "veteranos". no se le ocurra mirar en los hilos abiertos por un tal Vlad :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

voy a veteranos....


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo del estadio Santiago Bernabéu. Joder qué frío he pasado pero cómo lo he disfrutado. Visca Barsa.
> 
> P.D: A 1000 euros + IVA cada entrada. Supongo que ese dinero no es para pagar a Ronaldo porque el tío no se lo merece. Siempre se anula en las citas importantes.



Has pagado 1000€ o que has visto entradas a ese precio?


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Si no es mucha indiscrepcion de que ciudad sois?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



De la que hoy se ha meado en el Bernabeu ::


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Dic 2011)

No me creo nada...


----------



## atman (11 Dic 2011)

15 años y en la uni,... tú... 

Estimado Ponzi, aquí somos todos de Bilbao. Sólo que unos somos de Bilbao-centro y otros prefieren vivir a las afueras...


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Has pagado 1000€ o que has visto entradas a ese precio?



Dos a 1180 cada una. Pero ganando el Barsa, hubiera pagado 2000. Es un vicio. Eso sí, el catering una puta mierda, dos puestos más allá uno que no paraba de decir "negro, ******* muérete .... por Abidal", y un frío de aupa.

Eso sí, al final la gente aplaudiendo a Iniesta que se ha salido y les ha hecho mil piruletas (menos intenso que a Ronaldinho el día del 0-3, que también ví en directo y casi le ostian a un catalán porque no paraba de gritar "gaucho, gaucho"). Un baño señores, el Madrid agarrotado y sin hacer ni siquiera faltas estratégicas .... por desánimo, estaban hundidos cuando se les marcó el segundo caracol ... y no digamos el tercero. El mejor del Madrid, sin duda Lass y después Benzema. Ronaldo ni para pipas (apañado va si piensa que va a ganar el Balón de Oro, siempre se anula en los partidos importantes), Pepe para jugar al futbolín y Casillas muy muy ausente (ni siquiera animaba ni espoleaba a sus compañeros). Messi imponente, no sé cómo se ve en la tele pero en directo, increible el tiki taka que se marca cada vez que pilla el balón, arrastra hasta al recogepelotas.

Algunos llamaban HP a Iniesta. Vaya melones, o es que no se acuerdan del partido contra Holanda.

Y ahora leo en el Marca Digital que Pep dice que pensaba que iba a ser más dificil ..... y que Morinho argumenta que han perdido por suerte. Excelente.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Dos a 1180 cada una. Pero ganando el Barsa, hubiera pagado 2000. Es un vicio. Eso sí, el catering una puta mierda, dos puestos más allá uno que no paraba de decir "negro, ******* muérete .... por Abidal", y un frío de aupa.
> 
> Eso sí, al final la gente aplaudiendo a Iniesta que se ha salido y les ha hecho mil piruletas (menos intenso que a Ronaldinho el día del 0-3, que también ví en directo y casi le ostian a un catalán porque no paraba de gritar "gaucho, gaucho"). Un baño señores, el Madrid agarrotado y sin hacer ni siquiera faltas estratégicas .... por desánimo, estaban hundidos cuando se les marcó el segundo caracol ... y no digamos el tercero. El mejor del Madrid, sin duda Lass y después Benzema. Ronaldo ni para pipas (apañado va si piensa que va a ganar el Balón de Oro, siempre se anula en los partidos importantes), Pepe para jugar al futbolín y Casillas muy muy ausente (ni siquiera animaba ni espoleaba a sus compañeros). Messi imponente, no sé cómo se ve en la tele pero en directo, increible el tiki taka que se marca cada vez que pilla el balón, arrastra hasta al recogepelotas.
> 
> ...



Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sigan Prisa, en 0,845 se podría comprar con buenas perspectivas en el medio plazo ... salvo que anule con consabido stop de protección (de saque en 0,795).
> Ya ha conseguido ponerse por encima de la exponencial de 50 sesiones (en diario). Ahora va a por la de 150 (en 1,11) pero primero tiene el gran reto de superar la fortísima resistencia en 1 euro. Si la supera, estará ya en cambio de tendencia medio plazo.



Sr. Janus, una pregunta, ¿sigue viendo con posibilidades a PRISA después del cierre del viernes?.
Cerró a la baja, 0,850, en sentido netamente contrario al IBEX.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Madre mia, pues cuando se entere Sr.Ponzi de la edad de uno de los habituales del hilo. Cerca de los 90 años, y hay dias que sigue diciendo lo del largo plazo y no tiene hijos, es del alcoyano, si.

Sr.Bertok no pudo ser, pero el año que viene habra mas oportunidades tanto para robar coche como para el madrid.

El excelentisimo Janus puede pagar 1200 euros por ver el futbol y no ser tonto, precisamente porque no hay cosa mas lista que gastarse el dinero en algo que te gusta y te hace feliz.

Pirata cualga algun grafico de una accion que me aparezca en el broker, que por mas que busco ninguna de esas las tengo.


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!

Una serie de compromisos ineludibles de última hora me dejaron sin poder poner el volumen de los leoncios del viernes, el lunes volveré a ponerlo.



Monlovi dijo:


> uff !! qué filón lo de los 15 años de Claca para los tiempos "muertos" de bolsa
> 
> ... a esto hay que sacarle punta



A Claca lo cambiamos por un botijo con la esperanza de que entretuviera a los clientes del hilo durante muchos años y al final resulta que nos ha salido un prodigio botellonero y universitario con tan solo 15 años.

Y pensar que otros a esas edades andábamos como los monos, todo el día pelando la banana....

Aunque ahora andamos como los mandriles, tampoco es que hayamos evolucionado mucho...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A)Totalmente de acuerdo. Además, siguiendo el 1er mandamiento del buen forero del HVEI35. Me gasto el dinero en cosas que me hacen feliz (infinitamente mejor que para pagar deudas :: ). Este mandamiento tiene un corolario: A ti que coño te importa donde me gasto MI dinero. Hasta los cojones de los snob _entelertuales_ antifutbol. 

B) Si el broker de ING los tiene, el suyo ha de tenerlo por narices. Emplee el buscador de acciones ya que estas freaky acciones no suelen salir en los indices principales. Si aún así no pudriera encontrarlos, páseme un listado de todas las acciones que su broker le permite operar, tomamos el conjunto común y sólo estudiaremos las de este conjunto, todo sea porque usted no se quede fuera de ganar pastizal y tenga que ponerse a trabajar para irse de vacaciones ::.


edito: Sr Mulder, no se preocupe por lo del informe. Póngalo cuando tenga tiempo. No se lo tome como una obligación. Se agradece el esfuerzo que se toma en hacerlos.

_What do you mean sr. Mulder?_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Acciones del dax, me dice usted el punto de entrada y salida. Del eurostoxx también, y del ibex, pero solo chicharros patrios buenos. A diferencia del honorable solo invierto en acciones en euros.


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.



A ver señores, no ha dicho que las haya pagado.

El que salga un poquito de casa sabe que ese precio es para entradas VIP (o palco cerrado).

El 99% de este tipo de entradas no se compra :: Hay gente que curra los findes ::

Por cierto Janus, efectivamente el catering en una bazofia no acorde al precio.


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Madre mia, pues cuando se entere Sr.Ponzi de la edad de uno de los habituales del hilo. Cerca de los 90 años, y hay dias que sigue diciendo lo del largo plazo y no tiene hijos, es del alcoyano, si.
> 
> Sr.Bertok no pudo ser, pero el año que viene habra mas oportunidades tanto para robar coche como para el madrid.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, aunque no sea el caso de ayer, usted debe saber que el Farsa es como el SP ...... sostenido por la mano de dios. 8:


----------



## judas iskariote (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.



Todo depende de lo que te cueste ganar el dinero. Si 1200 euros son 20 dias de trabajo eres tonto, si son un par de clicks...

Yo si me sobraran 2500 euros los habria metido en Betfair a cuota 5, tras el primero del Madrid. Mas emocionante, sin pasar frio y hubieras ganado 10.000 euretes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Al final todo es como la bolsa. La bolsa es la vida.


----------



## faraico (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.



Ya está la gente opinando sobre lo que no tiene ni idea y además a nadie le importa:Aplauso:


Si Janus tiene en la cuenta 40 Millones de euros, y su hijo (fan del FCB) le dice que como regalo de cumpleaños quiere ver al FCB en el Bernabeu y sólo quedan entradas de ese precio...es tonto??

This is Ejjpain......

Por cierto, la gente habla de Messi e Iniesta, pero a mçi me encantó Alves.

PD: Janus, con los 40 MM de euros, ya me puede invitar al Calderón en su próxima visita.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Dic 2011)

PVI:

Estudio de Vencimientos FIBEX
por D. Enrique Soriano

Se estudian los vencimientos de los últimos 46 meses y se dan pronósticos para el próximo vencimento del día 16.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2011)

El vencimiento más importante del año

Temo de todo esta semana


----------



## ghkghk (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.



Si las operaciones de Janus son ciertas, y lo son porque hay dias que se dedica a cantarlas una tras otra en directo, me da que 1.200 euros para el suponen menos que para muchos las tapas en el bar durante el partido.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> PVI:
> 
> Estudio de Vencimientos FIBEX
> por D. Enrique Soriano
> ...



Es probable, es probable esos 8600, pero yo creo que será de camino de vuelta, es decir, intentará algo por arriba estos días (volver a intentar la MM200, cerrar el gap abierto o un fibo de gran estructura que hay por la zona 8880-8900), pero después comenzará la vuelta.Tengo claro que no subirá mucho pq tef, san etc no tirarán del mismo , aunque si los repsol, enagás sobre todo, gas natural etc.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, ayer el partido me recordó a algunos días guaneros de la bolsa. Es decir, empieza con un gap alcista (Victor Valdés, la gacela que tenemos que soportar los que nos tira algo el barca), se crea sentimiento de euforia madridista, parece que sube, está a punto de romper una resistencia con una oportunidad de CR, pero no la rompe (es decir, el partido había abierto con una estrella fugaz: Patrones de cambio de tendencia y velas japonesas | Análisis Técnico) y después ocurre la llamada formación 3 cuervos negros...(sí, parece un parida lo descrito, pero algo sí que parece visto lo visto)


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.



Sin pretender ofenderte, creo que las últimas 4 palabras te sobran, al no ser que lo seas tú.

Cada uno nos gastamos nuestro dinero en lo que queremos y en este caso concreto atiende a llevar a mi hijo por la ilusión que le hace. Prefiero ver 14 partidos en casa y gastarme el equivalente en uno solo que le "llena" a mi retoño.

Espero que tú le des también un uso a tu dinero que haga feliz a alguien, la forma nadie te la debiera criticar. Si piensas que ayer había 100.000 personas (miles de niños y peñas que se han hecho muchos kilometros) que son *********** por el precio y el frío, es que te faltan dos veranos y el siguiente no es para tí.


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, una pregunta, ¿sigue viendo con posibilidades a PRISA después del cierre del viernes?.
> Cerró a la baja, 0,850, en sentido netamente contrario al IBEX.



Yo creo que merece la pena por el r/r implícito. El stop estaría en 0,83 por lo que la pérdida estaría muy acotada. Ahora bien, es decisión de cada uno.

A mí no me haga caso::


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es probable, es probable esos 8600, pero yo creo que será de camino de vuelta, es decir, intentará algo por arriba estos días (volver a intentar la MM200, cerrar el gap abierto o un fibo de gran estructura que hay por la zona 8880-8900), pero después comenzará la vuelta.Tengo claro que no subirá mucho pq tef, san etc no tirarán del mismo , aunque si los repsol, enagás sobre todo, gas natural etc.



pienso igual... vamos a por esos 8900 pero sin apurar hasta el viernes


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si las operaciones de Janus son ciertas, y lo son porque hay dias que se dedica a cantarlas una tras otra en directo, me da que 1.200 euros para el suponen menos que para muchos las tapas en el bar durante el partido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Y 30 cms y tal... Jajaja


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A ver señores, no ha dicho que las haya pagado.
> 
> El que salga un poquito de casa sabe que ese precio es para entradas VIP (o palco cerrado).
> 
> ...



Yo lo he pagado (2) para ir con mi hijo pequeño, llamando por teléfono al área comercial ... vas al estadio y las recojes sin problema. Ayer había gente pagando barbaridades en la reventa. Si alguno le dá rabia, que sepa que también me voy a ir hoy de comida con mi familia a un sitio de puta madre. Para algo curro un montón de horas y le doy al mercado con un bazoka

Le manda cojones!


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sin pretender ofenderte, creo que las últimas 4 palabras te sobran, al no ser que lo seas tú.
> 
> Cada uno nos gastamos nuestro dinero en lo que queremos y en este caso concreto atiende a llevar a mi hijo por la ilusión que le hace. Prefiero ver 14 partidos en casa y gastarme el equivalente en uno solo que le "llena" a mi retoño.
> 
> Espero que tú le des también un uso a tu dinero que haga feliz a alguien, la forma nadie te la debiera criticar. Si piensas que ayer había 100.000 personas (miles de niños y peñas que se han hecho muchos kilometros) que son *********** por el precio y el frío, es que te faltan dos veranos y el siguiente no es para tí.



Igualico que el palillero que cuenta a sus amigotes en el bar la botella de vino de 600 euros que se ha bebido el otro dia. Te habras gastado eso, pero no demuestras ninguna elegancia al hablar del dinero que te ha costado, y lo sabes...


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Igualico que el palillero que cuenta a sus amigotes en el bar la botella de vino de 600 euros que se ha bebido el otro dia. Te habras gastado eso, pero no demuestras ninguna elegancia al hablar del dinero que te ha costado, y lo sabes...[/QUOTE
> 
> Igualito no, a mí el vino no me gusta pero nunca dudaré de nadie que cuente eso ... por el mero hecho que a mí me quede lejos ... y lo sabes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

Un valor de pocos euros para cuando haga mínimos y como posibilidad de buena inversión a largo. A ver, me explico, es un valor muy coyuntural (no es un chicharro), de subir y bajar según los períodos cíclicos de la economía y al igual que SAN-BBVA, multiplica su valor (la diferencia es que multiplica por 4-5 en vez de 2-3, es decir, mucha mayor rentabilidad, ahora que tanta se escucha eso de "si SAN lo veo por debajo de 5 €, me endeudo hasta las cachas..", sí, eso lo he escuchado..).
Es Fiat, y yo creo que merece la pena estar atentos para cuando haga mínimos o cuando se produzca la inversa del cruce de la muerte (ahora no sé como se llama):


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Igualico que el palillero que cuenta a sus amigotes en el bar la botella de vino de 600 euros que se ha bebido el otro dia. Te habras gastado eso, pero no demuestras ninguna elegancia al hablar del dinero que te ha costado, y lo sabes...



Opiniones expresadas lo suficiente, ya hemos entendido su sentir
Gracias


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> optimistic1985 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Igualico que el palillero que cuenta a sus amigotes en el bar la botella de vino de 600 euros que se ha bebido el otro dia. Te habras gastado eso, pero no demuestras ninguna elegancia al hablar del dinero que te ha costado, y lo sabes...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> optimistic1985 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Igualico que el palillero que cuenta a sus amigotes en el bar la botella de vino de 600 euros que se ha bebido el otro dia. Te habras gastado eso, pero no demuestras ninguna elegancia al hablar del dinero que te ha costado, y lo sabes...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

El TASE subiendo un 2 aprox. A ver si dura y anticipa una semana pepónica ... por cierto de vencimientos.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer el partido me recordó a algunos días guaneros de la bolsa. Es decir, empieza con un gap alcista (Victor Valdés, la gacela que tenemos que soportar los que nos tira algo el barca), se crea sentimiento de euforia madridista, parece que sube, está a punto de romper una resistencia con una oportunidad de CR, pero no la rompe (es decir, el partido había abierto con una estrella fugaz: Patrones de cambio de tendencia y velas japonesas | Análisis Técnico) y después ocurre la llamada formación 3 cuervos negros...(sí, parece un parida lo descrito, pero algo sí que parece visto lo visto)



juas me parto, me parto:XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El TASE subiendo un 2 aprox. A ver si dura y anticipa una semana pepónica ... por cierto de vencimientos.



Disculpe ¿que es el TASE?


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe ¿que es el TASE?



Índice la bolsa de Tel Aviv. Está abierto y en ocasiones ha venido anticipando aperturas overnight pepónicas o guaneras. Su fiabilidad en estos tiempos es para entrecomillarla .... porque a las perroflautadas en el muy corto plazo, es dificil batirlas. Pero siempre es mejor que está subiendo a que esté bajando .... si lo que queremos es que los índices suban.

Adjuto el link: TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe ¿que es el TASE?



La bolsa del país donde ustèc lleva a sus hijos alinstituto ::

edit: Ya le contestó el sr. Janus...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Juass, ese problema no lo tengo yo, ya que al estar mas seco que la mojama de dineros nadie me pregunta ni en el bar, vaya ser que le pida argo.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2011)

Creo que vamos a subir mucho durante las próximas semanas, asi que Expedias y cia bienvenida sea.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> juas me parto, me parto:XX::XX:



Con humildad, con humildad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que vamos a subir mucho durante las próximas semanas, asi que Expedias y cia bienvenida sea.



Venga hombre, súmese y contribuya a subir la acción







Que mi sobrino está encaprichado con el barco pirata, y hoyga: no es barato!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga hombre, súmese y contribuya a subir la acción
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Patriots COAL?

No me mola mucho, lo siento 

Mejor una Expedias o Nvidias fresquitas

p.d. regalele un y**e


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga hombre, súmese y contribuya a subir la acción
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo es que googleando he encontrado esto:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2011)




----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2011)

Aleluya, Aleluuuya:
Por fin me entere de lo que es una envolvente...ienso:ienso:ienso:. 
Ustedes disculpen pero para mi es una gran alegría, 
Ahora me falta pillarle el punto al estocástico 

Les pongo la foto del futuro leoncio (ahora gatito) 
(y aprender a subir fotos que aparezcan con mayor tamaño)


----------



## vigobay (11 Dic 2011)

Aún a pesar de poder ganarme un owned a corto plazo, os diré que estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Fernando Damián y lo que pone en sus artículo Olvídense de los políticos, sigan el precio. 

Como buen seguidor de los análisis de Robert Prechter, su visión de largo plazo es totalmente bajista así que estad "al loro" y si sigue el Rally de Navidad soltad el ancla a tiempo. Os copio lo que creo es más importante del análisis de largo plazo (diferente al del ibex anterior):



Análisis de Robert Prechter de largo plazo 
Una pauta de volumen inconfundible


Viernes, 25 de Noviembre del 2011 - 17:45:57

La tendencia alcista está exhausta, esa es la conclusión de Robert Ptechter respecto de la iniciada en 1982. Es por ello que es más grave de lo que se puede pensar, en tanto no nos estamos refiriendo a lo sucedido en el pasado octubre como referencia. Estamos hablando de algo grande, muy grande... y ya ha comenzado. 

Que el día anterior al de acción de gracias el Dow Jones pierda 236 puntos no es algo habitual. Esta semana no debió ser bajista, pero así es y lo podemos afirmar aunque queden algunas horas para el cierre americano, lo será.

En el gráfico adjunto vemos que el volumen se expandió entre 1982 y el 2000 (vemos medias de 3 meses del volumen total del NYSE) y por el contrario, el volumen se contrajo durante los dos últimos años en el rally alcista (2009-2011).

Robert Prechter dijo recientemente sobre la reducción del volumen: "La maldición del rally 2007-2009 fue el volumen bajo y decreciente. En el año y medio que duró, los comentaristas le restaron importancia a ese hecho, sin embargo, se trata de un hecho sin precedentes en una subida de 26 meses".

Añade: "Muchas personas señalan la similitud entre la situación actual y la de 1920 y principios de 1930, y es cierto salvo por un detalle, la onda actual es de un grado más grande".

La manifestación alcista que siguió a la caída de octubre de 1929 duró 5 meses (noviembre de 1929-abril de 1930) pero la que siguió a la caída 2007-2009 duró 26 meses.

Con esas relaciones podemos tratar de imaginar lo que está delante de nosotros, como diría Ripley.. aunque Usted no lo crea. Si lee este artículo, pues considérese notificado. Estoy seguro que dentro de un tiempo se acordará que lo leyó, dónde y quien lo escribió.

Siendo realmente conocedor del trabajo de Prechter y estudiando sus artículos mes a mes y sus análisis todas las semanas, recomiendo extremar precauciones. El mercado bajista está completamente fundamentado desde el punto de vista técnico y también desde el fundamental. Todos los indicadores de largo plazo apuntan a una sola dirección.

Visita mi sitio: fernandodamian.com 

Fernando Damián
Análisis de los mercados | Bolsa | Divisas
Suscríbase a mi newsletter gratuito 

Sígueme en Twitter: @asesordebolsa

Gráfico de muy largo plazo en escala logarítmica del Dow Jones con el volumen del NYSE hasta el máximo del rally iniciado en marzo de 2009. Clásica formación de hombro derecho.







El Re-guano está cada día más cerca


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

Benner y Elliot (los nostradamus de los fibos) nos llevarían a una porvenir totalmente cuestionable (todo es cuestionable hasta que se cumple o incumple) con los siguientes hitos:
- Minimos relativos en 2012 (en realidad, tendría que haber sido a finales dei 2011, pero demos un margen de error pq ya se produjo ese desfase en otras fechas)
- Máximos 7 años después
- Mínimos en 2021-2022
Por predecir, que no sea.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Como buen seguidor de los análisis de Robert Prechter, su visión de largo plazo es totalmente bajista así que estad "al loro" y si sigue el Rally de Navidad soltad el ancla a tiempo.
> 
> El Re-guano está cada día más cerca



En eso estamos. El caso es adivinar cuando las orcas van a dejar de jugar con la foca muerta.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Dic 2011)

Me voy unos días del hilo porque mi gripazo no me permitía concentrarme en temas bursátiles y ahora releyendo me entero de que Claca es un tierno puber de 15 añitos?


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy unos días del hilo porque mi gripazo no me permitía concentrarme en temas bursátiles y ahora releyendo me entero de que Claca es un tierno puber de 15 añitos?



Bienvenida se te echaba de menos. Espero que estes ya recuperada al 100%. Por cierto felicidades a tu hermano, vaya pelotazo con popular.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Y el señor Pollastre un cuasi nonagenario. Pero es lo bueno de los foros de la internete, que te conecta con gente que en teoria no conocerias jamas.

Por cierto piratilla, como se hace para hacer ver una grafica de dos valores relacionados como las suyas del SAN y BBVA? Muchas gracias por adelantado, tomese un buen ron a mi salud, y que lo pague el señor Janus, que no janus, que es rico heredero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Una opcion para el sector automovilistico es largo daimler, corto bmw. Me cuesta, pero la pela es la pela que dicen los catalanes.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy unos días del hilo porque mi gripazo no me permitía concentrarme en temas bursátiles y ahora releyendo me entero de que Claca es un tierno puber de 15 añitos?



¿Tierno? Eso es lo que me dice el anciano que siempre lleva chuches en los bolsillos... Tito Calopi, tengo miedo :S


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

A tu pregunta Claca no te he podido responder el mp, porque no tengo ni idea de conocimiento del medio.


----------



## faraico (11 Dic 2011)

Me acaba de llamar un familiar.....hace 3 años le encasquetaron unas PReferentes San serie X...me dice que le han llamado que tiene que canjearlas por acciones...sabeis si es asi?

No las puede vender y que le den lo que metió?

En fin...voy a buscar info a ver si encuentro...


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar un familiar.....hace 3 años le encasquetaron unas PReferentes San serie X...me dice que le han llamado que tiene que canjearlas por acciones...sabeis si es asi?
> 
> No las puede vender y que le den lo que metió?
> 
> En fin...voy a buscar info a ver si encuentro...



Las preferentes tienen "muy mala leche". Son uno de los mayores engaños que hacen los bancos al que no sabe lo que compra.
Tienen mil problemas, no pagan intereses si el que las emite "no tiene beneficios", no tienen obligacion (en general) de devolucion al vencimiento,aunque te digan que si, con lo que se pueden convertir en deuda perpetua, incluso sin pago de rendimientos y mil cosas mas.
Cotizan en el mercado secundario, como la renta fija, con lo que si las quieres vender antes de la amortizacion (si la hay ya que el banco puede decir que si, pero luego no querer), tienes que venderlas como cualquier cosa que cotiza en el secundario, al precio que este o te paguen.
Santander ha ofrecido amortizar ahora a cambio de acciones, es otro engaño mas, pero de mi buen consejo, que se deshaga de ellas como sea, aunque sea a perdidas.
En esto pasa como en bolsa, las perdidas a cortarlas. Las preferentes dan muchos, muchos problemas y aunque es dificil vender perdiendo, que no lo dude, o bien en el secundario o bien que amortice a cambio de acciones y que luego venda las acciones.
Pero desde luego, que no se las quede y espere al vencimiento, porque es uno de los engaños que han hecho bancos y cajas con la emision de las preferentes.


----------



## Estilicón (11 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es probable, es probable esos 8600, pero yo creo que será de camino de vuelta, es decir, intentará algo por arriba estos días (volver a intentar la MM200, cerrar el gap abierto o un fibo de gran estructura que hay por la zona 8880-8900), pero después comenzará la vuelta.Tengo claro que no subirá mucho pq tef, san etc no tirarán del mismo , aunque si los repsol, enagás sobre todo, gas natural etc.



No jodas, que yo haciéndome caso a mi mismo y a lo que dije el jueves, entré el viernes por la mañana en cuanto el ibex cayó un poco y voy largo en TEF en 13,56 con objetivo los 9200 del ibex. 

De momento, pongo el SL en 13,67 para no irme de vacío, pero quiero el aguinaldo de navidad.::

De momento, voy a seguir subido hasta esos 9200 o que un SL me lleve por delante. Espero que esta vez te equivoques y que TEF tire del carro.:cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Tiene acciones del san compradas en 12 euros¿?, va si o si a la jga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Le dejo algo que seguro le anima.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Estilicón (11 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le dejo algo que seguro le anima.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Espero que vayamos a cerrar ese gap tan goloso


----------



## atman (11 Dic 2011)

"Carpe Noctem". Los traders yankies se levantan a las 2 de la mañana para seguir los mercados europedos...

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/11/business/awakening-in-the-glow-of-a-bloomberg-terminal.html?_r=2&smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> No jodas, que yo haciéndome caso a mi mismo y a lo que dije el jueves, entré el viernes por la mañana en cuanto el ibex cayó un poco y voy largo en TEF en 13,56 con objetivo los 9200 del ibex.
> 
> De momento, pongo el SL en 13,67 para no irme de vacío, pero quiero el aguinaldo de navidad.::
> 
> De momento, voy a seguir subido hasta esos 9200 o que un SL me lleve por delante. Espero que esta vez te equivoques y que TEF tire del carro.:cook:



Con Enagás ganarías más, bastante más supongo (por ahí he dejado un post donde lo explico). Yo es que telefónica le aplaudo si supera los 14,3-5, pero le aplaudo como esos que se enloquecen después de una opera. También aplaudiré al ibex si llega a esos niveles que citas, en realidad, ya estará en pie soltando vivas si supera los 9000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Aqui les dejo el RTI. En el BRA, el san le ha recortado un 3 y pico a su hermanito del alma. 







Y para que el sr. chinito pueda llevar a su santa esposa de vacaciones a los caños de meca, le dejo 

*LUFTHANSA*







Por el entorno de los 8.3-8.0 sería para pensárselo frenase ahí el precio. Habría recorrido hasta la parte superior del canal. Pero ir contra tendencia ya sabemos todos por experiencia el riego de enculada que ello conlleva. Por debajo están los mínimos de 2009 a 7.5€.

Vamos que nos vamos!

PD: Lo del negro de los patriots no mola nada. Me ha dado un repelú indejcriptible.

Me quedo con esto...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

¿Como se hace el rti? o hagamelo de daimler y bmw. Mejor me lo dice y asi acabamos antes.

Caños de meca, interesting.....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> *Curiosidades, nada más que curiosidades...:*
> Hace 2 meses, el ibex nos recordaba mucho al trazado de finales 2008
> Hace 1 mes, el ibex veíamos que podría hacer el mismo pull que a finales de 2008 (lo hizo) y que seguía imitando el trazado de finales de 2008
> He vuelto a echar un vistazo, a ver que hizo después del pull y volvió a zonas de mínimos de ese año y recuperó (me suena, me suena eso)..y ya en diciembre, a principios de diciembre de 2008, miremos que formación de velas hizo que nos suena tanto (en circulito). Bueno, la MM 200 estaba más alta (que no más lanzada).
> ...



En este post de ayer, comparaba la segunda parte de 2008 y en especial la señalada en las sesiones equivalentes en diciembre (en el círculo) identicándolo con lo realizado el jueves-viernes por el ibex (ya decía, que los meses anteriores había hecho lo mismo que estos meses anteriores, mínimos, pull y vuelta a mínimos con nuevo pull). También veo que sesiones antes 4 o 5, casi las mismas aparecía un marubozu (que en el caso del Dax, se acercó a ese 50%, el dax fue más fiel tecnicamente). Yo creo que las sesiones siguientes a la zona marcada de 2008, nos puede dar una idea, aunque yo veo la barrera de los 8880-8950 bastante compleja de superar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Como se hace el rti? o hagamelo de daimler y bmw. Mejor me lo dice y asi acabamos antes.
> 
> Caños de meca, interesting.....



Regístrese al prorealtime. Es gratuito con los datos a final del día. Emplée el gestor de spreads para definir un spread del precio de bmw entre el de daimler. Luego se represena igual que un valor.

Si no le corre prisa, mañana por la mañana se lo cuelgo.


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y el señor Pollastre un cuasi nonagenario. Pero es lo bueno de los foros de la internete, que te conecta con gente que en teoria no conocerias jamas.
> 
> Por cierto piratilla, como se hace para hacer ver una grafica de dos valores relacionados como las suyas del SAN y BBVA? Muchas gracias por adelantado, tomese un buen ron a mi salud, y que lo pague el señor Janus, que no janus, que es rico heredero.



Lo va a tener que pagar nuestro "pirate" con lo que ganará en las Patriots. Yo ya me quedé pelado y mañana tendré que batirme de nuevo en el market para llegar a fin de mes::


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo va a tener que pagar nuestro "pirate" con lo que ganará en las Patriots. Yo ya me quedé pelado y mañana tendré que batirme de nuevo en el market para llegar a fin de mes::



por la tarde si la plata sube me subiré al tren PCX, me acompaña??::


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por la tarde si la plata sube me subiré al tren PCX, me acompaña??::



De esas me bajé el viernes reconociendo 380 euros de losses debido a que no se daban las condiciones por las que entré. No quiere decir que no vaya a subir, de hecho si mañana hay buen día ... subirán un porrón.

Yo ando montado en Expedia y Prisa again! (ambas cantadas a finales de la semana pasada). Las dos ahora en rojo pero con stops ajustados.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Regístrese al prorealtime. Es gratuito con los datos a final del día. Emplée el gestor de spreads para definir un spread del precio de bmw entre el de daimler. Luego se represena igual que un valor.
> 
> Si no le corre prisa, mañana por la mañana se lo cuelgo.



Lo desconocía, muchas gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo desconocía, muchas gracias.



A mandar!


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mandar!



El chart de Antena 3TV está superinteresante. Ha roto la media exponencial de 50 y la directriz bajista que le sodomizaba. El día 14 libera 22 céntimos de dividendo. Lo miras a ver si ves algo más?.

Claca, what do you think about it?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2011)

Prisa, A3TV....


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2011)

Claca, algún grafiquillo de prisa?
vital no perder los 0.833€


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PD: Lo del negro de los patriots no mola nada. Me ha dado un repelú indejcriptible.[/IMG]



No se queje que por decoro le he puesto una jpg y no un gif animado.

En cualquier caso parece que en el afterhours ha seguido subiendo, con lo que ya tiene unas yardas más ganadas. :fiufiu:

No dude que le deseo lo mejor... como usted pienso que cualquier sobrino ha de tener un barco pirata al menos una vez en la vida (y preferentemente cuando son infantes, porque de mayores son más difíciles de aparcar)


----------



## ghkghk (11 Dic 2011)

Gronkowsky, tight end de los Patriots, con su amiguita estrella del porno. ¿Mejor así?


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2011)

bueno mañana comienza una semana muy importante para los mercados tras la mordaza del pseudo acuerdo alemán.

Apuesto por el colorao.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El chart de Antena 3TV está superinteresante. Ha roto la media exponencial de 50 y la directriz bajista que le sodomizaba. El día 14 libera 22 céntimos de dividendo. Lo miras a ver si ves algo más?.
> 
> Claca, what do you think about it?



Yo no la veo especialmente interesante, pero es porque por mi forma de ver la bolsa descarto de inmediato valores así a menos que tengan una figura de vuelta muy consolidada, hablando de recorridos superiores al 15% y fácilmente identificables en el gráfico. Es muy volátil y por lo tanto puede pegar algún latigazo al alza porque a corto plazo no está mal, pero ahora mismo no tiene pinta de ir muy lejos. En el entorno de los 5 euros tiene una zona de resistencia muy fuerte, pero mientras aguante los 4,40 estará bien.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Dic 2011)

Esperemos ya el guano profundo,que sin cartera me aburro


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperemos ya el guano profundo,que sin cartera me aburro



Ansiosos, esperar al menos que un servidor salga con las botas puestas

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperemos ya el guano profundo,que sin cartera me aburro



Como se nota que estás en liquidez, ahora quieres que se acabe el mundo ::

Deja que otros lleguemos a tu status y luego guano se calzará a Pepón ....

Ten cuidado que estar en liquidez es un arte lleno de tentaciones, no vaya a ser que la impaciencia haga que entres cuando esto se vaya a dar la vuelta.

¿dónde quieres entrar en corto?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ansiosos, esperar al menos que un servidor salga con las botas puestas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



En el pico la llevas amigo
En cuanto aparezcan los rentistas en Enero a cambiar los 2000 mm de euros en acc por la pasta ni a 5 euros esperes que cotize::


----------



## ghkghk (11 Dic 2011)

Janus, creo que a lo que se refiere es a entrar a largo, tanto en tendencia como plazo, desde los 5.000.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Como se nota que estás en liquidez, ahora quieres que se acabe el mundo ::
> 
> Deja que otros lleguemos a tu status y luego guano se calzará a Pepón ....
> 
> ...



No,a mi no me gustan los cfd y eso
yo prefiero comprar acc
Como las que tu compraste del San a 5,2 pero no vendiste a 6,1 por que te fuiste a montar el caballo de prisa


----------



## VOTIN (11 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Janus, creo que a lo que se refiere es a entrar a largo, tanto en tendencia como plazo, desde los 5.000.



Muy bajo es eso no te parece ¿tan mal estaremos?


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,a mi no me gustan los cfd y eso
> yo prefiero comprar acc
> Como las que tu compraste del San a 5,2 pero no vendiste a 6,1 por que te fuiste a montar el caballo de prisa



Qué malvado eres! .... con un pobre servidor de estos mundos de la igbersion ....


----------



## ghkghk (11 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Muy bajo es eso no te parece ¿tan mal estaremos?




No creo que perdamos los 6.700 en todo 2012. Era una forma de hablar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2011)

Les presento....

el indice *FOROCOCHERO*!!!!








la tendencia es que los BMW tiran más....

mañana comento más!!


----------



## VOTIN (11 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Qué malvado eres! .... con un pobre servidor de estos mundos de la igbersion ....



Si....
Un pobre escualo dentro de una pecera que eres tu..


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca, algún grafiquillo de prisa?
> vital no perder los 0.833€



Es que ese es otro valor para no estar en el corto plazo. En mi opinión este tipo de chicharros tienen una filosofía distinta, no se puede ir en busca de un 5%. Un 5% debe ser el stop mínimo en la mayoría de operaciones para ir en busca de un 15% o un 20%. Janus es un crack que se mueve con mucha gracia en plazos muy cortos, pero esas habilidades no las tiene todo el mundo y más nos vale aceptarlo.

PRISA:







Sé que no es lo que esperas, pero me niego a acercar tanto el gráfico en un precio así. Donde realmente se empezarían a poner las cosas interesantes sería por encima de los 1,30. Mientras, sí, habrán oportunidades muy buenas en el corto plazo dentro de una tendencia incuestionablemente bajista. 

De todos modos, va, en el corto plazo, el nivel de referencia como soporte para mí serían los 0,80. Es un 6% desde los niveles de cierre, tela, telita:







Tú sabrás qué esperas de este valor, yo no me atrevo a fijar ningún objetivo.


----------



## Estilicón (11 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperemos ya el guano profundo,que sin cartera me aburro



Esperate a que TEF llegue a 14,50 y me pueda sacar el aguinaldo de navidad, hombre.

Que tengo sobrinos y me piden unos regalos muy caros :S.


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que ese es otro valor para no estar en el corto plazo. En mi opinión este tipo de chicharros tienen una filosofía distinta, no se puede ir en busca de un 5%. Un 5% debe ser el stop mínimo en la mayoría de operaciones para ir en busca de un 15% o un 20%. Janus es un crack que se mueve con mucha gracia en plazos muy cortos, pero esas habilidades no las tiene todo el mundo y más nos vale aceptarlo.
> 
> PRISA:
> 
> ...




Ese stop es muy amplio pero da seguridad ... pero como bien dices, tela telita.

Yo he entrado porque la exponencial de 50 figuras en diario ha venido guiando la bajado previa y lo ha superado recientemente ... y está buscando apoyarse en ella (0,844). No debería bajar de ahí (hay que darle un par de céntimos de filtro). Cuidado con los CDFs en donde los stops ejecutan al precio en compra, no es como en las acciones donde la orden entra cuando se produce un cruce al nivel establecido. Es decir, uno ejecuta en cuando ve pelo y otro ejecuta cuando se toca ese pelo.

Muy bien visto el comportamiento de divergencia alcista en el MACD.

Un nivel muy muy clave son los 1 euros. Fué una magnífica resistencia y posteriormente soporte. El siguiente está en 1,30 si bien a partir de 1,25 ya debería aparecer papel. Este tipo de valores acostumbran a romper resistencias y soportes "del tirón". No es una TEF ni mucho menos. Si pasa del euro, puede ser un buen long-term.

La refinanciación, salvo que los bancos reculen a última hora (hasta el rabo todo es toro). Carlos Slim ha metido pasta porque sabe cómo está en acuerdo, los americanos han metido 150M por los warrants porque saben cómo va el tema (eso sí, condicionado a que efectivamente exista evento de rollover), lo que les está jodiendo es que la cantidad que preveían por la venta de Churro5 va a ser bastante menor y eso está metiendo presión en el roadmap del proceso de refinanciación. Alguien piensa que Slim es bobo?. Y hasta dónde sé, no le han engañado en el mensaje de cómo va el proceso de refinanciación porque lo han pimponeado (la semana que viene les vence un pastón de deuda) con el jefe del banco en representación del pool global (que es enorme y solo para meterlos en una sala, hay que alquilar un estadio de futbol).

Un consejo al quien lo quiera escuchar, mucho ojo con esperar a ver si se recupera. Un stop que vayamos moviendo para que no se haga porque nos dá rabia estar fuera ..... es una ruina. En estos días, lo sé, se juega parte del futuro de la empresa a varios años vista. A largo plazo, lo tienen peor porque con el negocio de hoy ... no se vislumbran soluciones al problema. Dicho de otra forma, el modelo del negocio actual es parte del problema y no de la solución. Sólo que explote en terminos de generación de revenues la orientación a lo digital (contenidos y marketing .... que mueven un margen ebitda enorme) les podría salvar de la quema. Negocios como Santillana etc... son super rentables pero a día de hoy no cubren el problema por lo que no tiene sentido venderlos. Si algún día aparece en prensa que lo venden, hay que salir corriendo en el medio por mucho que la bolsa lo celebrase con subidas. Cuando después baje la marea, verán que todos estaban bañándose en pelotas.

Magnífico chart, maese.


----------



## faraico (11 Dic 2011)

Votín, no me sea usted.....

....Sabe que las SAN las venderemos a 8 mínimo durante 2012....de momento SL en 5,25 para cubrir comisiones y pagarme una cena por si acaso le da por guanear

No esperen güano, el momento de comprar lo tuvieron hace unas semanas o meses....desde ahora....todo para arriba...hasta muy arriba.

Por supuesto Análisis Testicular:Baile:


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2011)

Mmm... ¿han tenido en cuenta los 15.000 millones que le faltan de capital? ¿y que el Propio Santander ha dicho que 10.000 saldrán de la conversión de bonos en acciones? Los otros 5mil y lo que le cuelgen, tendrá que salir de alguna desinversión... Añádanle la caída de las cifras de negocio... el incremento de coste y de capacidad de colocación de la deuda por nuevas bajadas de rating...

Esto tiene que estar listo antes del 1 de julio del 2012... y los inversores están empezando a mirarles muy de reojo...

Y, por favor échenle un ojo a este asunto. Las "hiper-rehipotecas", otra amenaza que puede reducir a escombros el sistema y todo lo que en él se encuentra...

Why The UK Trail Of The MF Global Collapse May Have "Apocalyptic" Consequences For The Eurozone, Canadian Banks, Jefferies And Everyone Else | ZeroHedge

The Denials Begin: Interactive Brokers Is First To Claim It Has Not Engaged In Commingling Rehypothecation | ZeroHedge



> *Rehipothecation* occurs when a bank or broker re-uses collateral posted by clients, such as hedge funds, to back the broker’s own trades and borrowings. The practice of re-hypothecation runs into the trillions of dollars and is perfectly legal. It is justified by brokers on the basis that it is a capital efficient way of financing their operations much to the chagrin of hedge funds





> virtually unlimited leverage via the shadow banking system, in which there are practically no hard assets backing the infinite layers of debt created above, and which when finally unwound, will create a cataclysmic collapse of all financial institutions, where every bank is daisy-chained to each other courtesy of multiple layers of "hypothecation, and re-hypothecation.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que ese es otro valor para no estar en el corto plazo. En mi opinión este tipo de chicharros tienen una filosofía distinta, no se puede ir en busca de un 5%. Un 5% debe ser el stop mínimo en la mayoría de operaciones para ir en busca de un 15% o un 20%. Janus es un crack que se mueve con mucha gracia en plazos muy cortos, pero esas habilidades no las tiene todo el mundo y más nos vale aceptarlo.
> 
> PRISA:
> 
> ...



my friend, me has ayudado mucho de hecho pensaba que por lo menos hasta 0.98 ·inicio de la bajista" no habia nada que rascar......... nuestra encefalógrama plano

prefiero quedarme con Enagas Repsol, Ebro


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2011)

Pollastre, 5 puestas deportivo y le hacemos un favor al chinito:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Esperate a que TEF llegue a 14,50 y me pueda sacar el aguinaldo de navidad, hombre.
> 
> Que tengo sobrinos y me piden unos regalos muy caros :S.



Contacte usted con Guybrush_Threepwood. Quizás puedan instaurar una especie de multipropiedad juguetera sobrinil para reducir costes... y así no nos tienen a todos pendientes.

Nikkei y Hang Seng subiendo pero el dodo-dolar también. A ver que deciden...


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, 5 puestas deportivo y le hacemos un favor al chinito:



Ahora que los de la estrella se han cargado el CLS con el nuevo diseño (ha pasado de muy elegante a mírame-Jenny-como-mola-mi-carro), es una buena opción. Aunque ya puestos me quedo con el Rapide, claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

_Forocoches scent is in the air..._

edito: Plata guaneando... no sr., no quiero conocerle


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

Le veo muy escorado hacia las prácticas chinescas, Sr. GhkGhk... no estará en tratos secretos con el asiático para comprarle algo, ¿eh? ienso:ienso:::



ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, 5 puestas deportivo y le hacemos un favor al chinito:


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si has pagado 1200 euros por ver un partido de futbol, es que eres tonto.



Estas cosas me entristecen muchísimo, porque cíclicamente me las vuelvo a encontrar una y otra vez, y me recuerdan de golpe y porrazo que vivimos en el país de la tiña, la sarna y la puta envidia.

Algo tan obvio como que cada cual gasta su dinero en lo que le sale de las pelotas, no debería ser tan difícil de entender.

Merced a personas como Ud. llevo años evitando hablar en público acerca de mi trabajo; da igual que lo hagas con la intención más sana del mundo de contar lo que haces o a lo que te dedicas... al final del día, siempre aparecen _Uds_. para recordarnos en qué clase de país vivimos, y por qué nos va como nos va.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estas cosas me entristecen muchísimo, porque cíclicamente me las vuelvo a encontrar una y otra vez, y me recuerdan de golpe y porrazo que vivimos en el país de la tiña, la sarna y la puta envidia.
> 
> Algo tan obvio como que cada cual gasta su dinero en lo que le sale de las pelotas, no debería ser tan difícil de entender.
> 
> Merced a personas como Ud. llevo años evitando hablar en público acerca de mi trabajo; da igual que lo hagas con la intención más sana del mundo de contar lo que haces o a lo que te dedicas... al final del día, siempre aparecen _Uds_. para recordarnos en qué clase de país vivimos, y por qué nos va como nos va.



Usted no habla y yo (y algún otro) he llegado a forrar de albal la botella que me estaba bebiendo en el bar. O a esconderla debajo de la barra. Es lamentable, pero es así. 

Por si las moscas se le ocurre a alguien, lo del albal no es buena idea, llama mucho la atención.


----------



## Ilustrador (12 Dic 2011)

Joder, que envidia sana produce leer estos posts de buena mañana.
Habrá gente que por más o menos que tenga, siempre vivirá con esa envidia. Y otros que se alegrarán por vosotros aunque puedan ser "más pobres que una rata".

Al final, no hay que fijarse en lo que la gente piensa de uno, sino de lo que uno piensa de si mismo. Y si hay algo que no funciona, arreglarlo.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2011)

A mi de las primeras cosas que me enseñaron fue a no hablar de dinero en bolsa. "Siempre puntos, porcentajes...no desveles tus cartas, ni levantes recelos innecesarios"

Suerte y buen trading Señores.

P.D. Aparte de que hablar de dinero es poco elegante. (Opinión personal, of course)


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [...] vivimos en el país de la tiña, la sarna y la puta envidia.



No se puede hacer un mejor resumen.


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Buenos días, 

El IBEX empieza con un doble techo con objetivo 534.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2011)

Tengo objetivos muy bajistas del Ibex si perdemos los 500, al igual que el DAX si pierde los 900.

A ver si no aguantan....::::::


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2011)

buenos días Srs.

Les leo pero no participo, me temo que mi trancazo navideño me hizo perderme el momento bueno de entrada.

Aquí me quedo a la espera de reengancharme.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> buenos días Srs.
> 
> Les leo pero no participo, me temo que mi trancazo navideño me hizo perderme el momento bueno de entrada.
> 
> Aquí me quedo a la espera de reengancharme.



Cuídese, ya sabe que todos los dias, salvo madmax, los mercados están abierto.

Pero bueno, si quiere emociones...









::


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> La primera vela de la mañana ...un martillo
> 
> Ojo para quien vaya corto



Hasta los 620, en mi opinión es un pull.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Buenos días,
es mi sensación o hay una "pequeña" volatilidad.


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> buenos días Srs.
> 
> Les leo pero no participo, me temo que mi trancazo navideño me hizo perderme el momento bueno de entrada.
> 
> Aquí me quedo a la espera de reengancharme.



Casi mejor así, pues estas semanas es muy probable que veamos movimientos aparentemente erráticos cargados de volatilidad, ahora las cosas hay que verlas desde la barrera o estar muy encima del mercado -no lo recomiendo-.

Cuídate y ya verás como poco a poco se aclara tu nariz y el panorama bursátil


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hasta los 620, en mi opinión es un pull.



Muchas gracias por la información, en gráficos aun me queda mucho por aprender.

Me andaré con cuidado. Por cierto que velas son mas fiables 
(5 minutos,10minutos,1 hora) 
¿que me recomiendas?


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Buenos días,
> es mi sensación o hay una "pequeña" volatilidad.



Sí, y va a seguir ahí.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, en gráficos aun me queda mucho por aprender.
> 
> Me andaré con cuidado. Por cierto que velas son mas fiables
> (5 minutos,10minutos,1 hora)
> ¿que me recomiendas?



Las mas crujientes son las recién hechas 5 minutos, las otras ya están resecas.
:8: :: ::
Perdón broma.


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, en gráficos aun me queda mucho por aprender.
> 
> Me andaré con cuidado. Por cierto que velas son mas fiables
> (5 minutos,10minutos,1 hora)
> ¿que me recomiendas?



Es que eso depende de la operativa. Con sinceridad, yo no me guio por las velas, aunque las tengo en cuenta. Más que una vela u otra lo importante es el contexto en el que aparecen.

De todos modos y siempre en mi opinión, mínimo velas horarias, otra cosa es para una operativa extremadamente cortoplacista y el intradía es muy mala opción para los que empiezan en este mundo.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Timofonica sigue desde el viernes sin relacionarse con el indice.
¿Discusión de pareja?


----------



## Topongo (12 Dic 2011)

Joder, que tranquilo se vive fuera de San...


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Timofonica sigue desde el viernes sin relacionarse con el indice.
> ¿Discusión de pareja?



¿Por? Yo veo que siguen muy enamorados, como es lógico por ponderación.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que eso depende de la operativa. Con sinceridad, yo no me guio por las velas, aunque las tengo en cuenta. Más que una vela u otra lo importante es el contexto en el que aparecen.
> 
> De todos modos y siempre en mi opinión, mínimo velas horarias, otra cosa es para una operativa extremadamente cortoplacista y el intradía es muy mala opción para los que empiezan en este mundo.



Yo no soy de intradiar, te haré caso y utilizare gráficos de una hora


----------



## clapham (12 Dic 2011)

Cae el ibex 35 casi in 1 % . No es por meter el dedo en la llaga pero pintan negrps nubarrones para blancanieves y sus 25 enanitos .


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder, que tranquilo se vive fuera de San...



¿Ya te has salido?

Quien queda dentro del San?


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Alguien sabe a que hora es la su-pasta italiana?


----------



## Topongo (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Ya te has salido?
> 
> Quien queda dentro del San?



Si, me sali la semana pasada con jugosas minusvalias,
ya comenté que ese dinero ahora se va para amortizar hipoteca, que asi se me revaloriza un 23% y me autoengaño un poco.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Ya te has salido?
> 
> Quien queda dentro del San?



¿La niña de Rajoy?
Que es la misma de THE RING!!!!!
:8:


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, me sali la semana pasada con jugosas minusvalias,
> ya comenté que ese dinero ahora se va para amortizar hipoteca, que asi se me revaloriza un 23% y me autoengaño un poco.



Parece que me quedado solo cual Don Quijote contra molinos bancarios


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> ¿La niña de Rajoy?
> Que es la misma de THE RING!!!!!
> :8:



Habrá querido decir la "prima" de Rajoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

o estas?


----------



## vyk (12 Dic 2011)

clapham dijo:


> Cae el ibex 35 casi in 1 % . No es por meter el dedo en la llaga pero pintan negrps nubarrones para blancanieves y sus 25 enanitos .



Ah...¿que pasa, que la Bolsa de Londres no cae?


----------



## vyk (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Ya te has salido?
> 
> Quien queda dentro del San?



Yo. Si, lo sé, soy un insensato...


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, estaba este fin de semana con mis lucubraciones y pensé, se nos ponemos todos de acuerdo, en entrar en un valor, previo un buen trabajo de marketing con rumores etc… se conseguiría crear una revalorización consistente?


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

TEF:







No debería sorprendernos ver a TEF en entornos cercanos a los 14,45 para las próximas semanas, pues de hecho con la superación del canal bajista tiene un obejtivo alcista pendiente allí. La zona de los 13,30 clave en este valor.

Este gráfico, no el precio, nos dice más de lo que parece. 

PD: telefonica


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Por cierto, estaba este fin de semana con mis lucubraciones y pensé, se nos ponemos todos de acuerdo, en entrar en un valor, previo un buen trabajo de marketing con rumores etc… se conseguiría crear una revalorización consistente?



Hombre, yo creo que si todos los del hilo juntásemos nuestros ahorros en una cuenta común, y los usáramos para hacer una compra conjunta de, digamos, TEF... entonces quizás.... tal vez conseguiríamos... comprar cierto número de TEF ::::::


edit: otro sí digo, mejor olvídese, recoja a su gato blanco de MAD y fragüe un nuevo plan para dominar el mundo... este último suyo ha fracasado


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hasta los 620, en mi opinión es un pull.



Cumplido ;-)

Con el gap bajista y el pull, ese doble techo tenía mucha fiabilidad y nos ofrecía casi 70 puntejos arriesgando muy poco.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> o estas?



Eso debe ser en la inauguración de la torre de Iberdrola... ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo. Si, lo sé, soy un insensato...



Hasta que no vendas no lo sabrás. Yo me propuesto entre ceja y ceja llevarme unas cuantas manzanas y hasta que no lo consiga no voy a parar.
Valientes o insensatos el tiempo lo dirá


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Por cierto, estaba este fin de semana con mis lucubraciones y pensé, se nos ponemos todos de acuerdo, en entrar en un valor, previo un buen trabajo de marketing con rumores etc… se conseguiría crear una revalorización consistente?



1º.- Cuantos millones pone usted?
2º.- Que conste que usted es el cabecilla y que los demás actuamos bajo coacción, porque usted amenaza con matar un gatito cada vez que no le hagamos caso...


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que si todos los del hilo juntásemos nuestros ahorros en una cuenta común, y los usáramos para hacer una compra conjunta de, digamos, TEF... entonces quizás.... tal vez conseguiríamos... comprar cierto número de TEF ::::::
> 
> 
> edit: otro sí digo, mejor olvídese, recoja a su gato blanco de MAD y fragüe un nuevo plan para dominar el mundo... este último suyo ha fracasado



:XX: :XX: :XX:
Nada pues, a seguir sufriendo.


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

¿Qué hora es?


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

A ver si consigo esta vez frenar el Eyaculación precoz y no salirme ante de la cuenta.
La bolsa es como el sexo hay que sacar y meter, pero de buena gacelilla hago muchas muy rápidas y sin control.
Hommmmm que Buda me inspire.

P.D. me perdonen las mujeres.
:cook:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

parece que el BCE ha empezado a comprar bonini... pero como decía la mia mamma: Tarde piace!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Calle calle, tener que lidiar en un dp con el honorable ghkghk, que posee junto con la banca judia la otra mitad del ibex. Fijese que BME la retira, no quedan acciones ya, las tiene todas el.

Mira mama he conocido un aspirante a leoncio.
Yo aporto un par de milloncejos que me deje en la cuenta de interdin.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Estoy ojeando compañias en el continuo...

¿Que os parece Unipapel?

UNIPAPEL SA (UPL:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Cotiza a 14 y su BPA es 3'59 y sus ventas no paran de aumentar. Un roe del 28% , margen bruto del 13% y su deuda es un 65% del activo.

Y si no me equivoco la compañía entera vale unos 175 mill euros

¿Que tal se os da ensobrar?


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

¿Estamos en un momento estratégico o no?
Si rompe los 8500 el IBEX a donde nos llevan?


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que si todos los del hilo juntásemos nuestros ahorros en una cuenta común, y los usáramos para hacer una compra conjunta de, digamos, TEF... entonces quizás.... tal vez conseguiríamos... comprar cierto número de TEF ::::::
> 
> 
> edit: otro sí digo, mejor olvídese, recoja a su gato blanco de MAD y fragüe un nuevo plan para dominar el mundo... este último suyo ha fracasado



Discrepo.

Yo creo que si todos nos pusiesemos de acuerdo para hacer una compra conjunta de TEF, conseguiríamos comprar cierto número de TEF...menos Votín que habría comprado SAN.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Calle calle, tener que lidiar en un dp con el honorable ghkghk, que posee junto con la banca judia la otra mitad del ibex. Fijese que BME la retira, no quedan acciones ya, las tiene todas el.
> 
> Mira mama he conocido un aspirante a leoncio.
> Yo aporto un par de milloncejos que me deje en la cuenta de interdin.



Ninguna trasferencia nos ponemos de acuerdo el día y la hora para entrar.
Hacemos tres tranche durante la semana, objectivo mínimo de revalorización 30%. Todo previo trabajo de rumores (fusiones, innovaciones, etc..) en distintos foros.
Solo no somos nadie pero todos juntos …..(nos matamos) ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Otras que estoy mirando

Prim (Parece que sus ventas se mantienen estables. 

Cotiza a 3'6
BPA a 0.63
ROA 8'45%
ROE 11'77%
Margen bruto 58%
Deuda 23% del activo

Parece que hacen bien las cosas ¿Que os parece? Algún entendido en sanidad ¿que tal es la compañia?

La compañía cotiza a 63 mill 

Pescanova (Cifra de negocio no para de aumentar) (Para mi gusto tiene demasiados costes fijos) Ademas su deuda es el 130% de su activo

Cotiza a 25'77
BPA a 2'41


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Discrepo.
> 
> Yo creo que si todos nos pusiesemos de acuerdo para hacer una compra conjunta de TEF, conseguiríamos comprar cierto número de TEF...menos Votín que habría comprado SAN.
> 
> :XX::XX:



No se que les parecerá a los señores foreros pero creo que sería mas fácil controlar un % de alguna empresa del continuo que sea eficiente


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> ¿Estamos en un momento estratégico o no?
> Si rompe los 8500 el IBEX a donde nos llevan?




donde haya más comida... 8:


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> donde haya más comida... 8:



:8:
oh más prosbitut@s, ya se sabe que a los leoncios por naturaleza le gusta mucho el mete y saca, sin hacer distinción de sexo.ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Señore Pollastre prepare la niña que vamos a necesitar de sus servicios, hagamonos con el control del SAN, no hay huevos.

Necesitaremos:
-Un modulo de dispersion-ocultacion de la niña.
-La cuenta corriente del honorable.
-Y mucha mala leche.

Me pido el puesto de Saenz.


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señore Pollastre prepare la niña que vamos a necesitar de sus servicios, hagamonos con el control del SAN, no hay huevos.




Menos mal que este hilo no lo lee _casi nadie_, de lo contrario estaban llamando ya a los servicios sociales, a que vinieran a por nosotros con las camisas de fuerza ::::


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señore Pollastre prepare la niña que vamos a necesitar de sus servicios, hagamonos con el control del SAN, no hay huevos.
> 
> Necesitaremos:
> -Un modulo de dispersion-ocultacion de la niña.
> ...



San es un muerto viviente cargado de pisos.

¿Que os parece Prim?

PRIM -- LÍDERES EN SUMINISTROS MÉDICOS.

home_es

Llevan desde 1870

Lo malo los recortes que existirán en sanidad. Siempre se pueden vender las prótesis en otros países


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Menos mal que este hilo no lo lee _casi nadie_, de lo contrario estaban llamando ya a los servicios sociales, a que vinieran a por nosotros con las camisas de fuerza ::::



No se por quien lo dice....

NOMBRES!!! QUIERO NOMBRES!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2011)

dejénse de Ibex ... lo que hay que hacer es irse a las biopharma del Nasdaq, escoger una al "azar" :fiufiu: y mover la acción según nos convenga ... con las plusvalias y para celebrarlo, se organiza una quedada en un y*t* con TODO lujo :ouch:







::


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

A mi me hablaron muy bien de tubacex....son unos gallegos o algo así bastante serios...por dar ideas....


----------



## Seren (12 Dic 2011)

Bueno pues los especuladores con el culebron europeo se han quedado por el momento sin carnaza, aunque si hay suficiente gente que quiere que siga pues seguirá. ¿y si no ahora que? Pues nada, deberíamos ir a un reflejo de la situación económica real, cada empresa con la parte que le toca y sin guanos apocalípticos ni excesivas euforias fiel al leve o nulo crecimiento que tenemos y a la espera de nuevas previsiones.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> A mi me hablaron muy bien de tubacex....son unos gallegos o algo así bastante serios...por dar ideas....



Tubacex tiene unos costes fijos muy elevados, lleva dos años consecutivos perdiendo dinero.
Yo voto por Prim y de paso le pedimos a Calopez que nos haga unas paginas web para distribuir las protesis por EEUU )


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

Fue "él".... aquel cuyo nombre no puede ser pronunciado... ¡ Fue GhkGhk, él me obligó !

Yo nunca hubiera dudado de su plan, le habría seguido sin pestañear hasta el M5. Pero esa voz... se me metía en la cabeza...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se por quien lo dice....
> 
> NOMBRES!!! QUIERO NOMBRES!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

PRIM SA (PRM:Continuous): Financial Ratios - BusinessWeek

Mirar que ratios, pide a gritos ser comprada y que alguien expanda su negocio fuera de las fronteras de hispakistan

Ademas tenemos delegaciones repartidas por España para que no haya peleas

Madrid
Barcelona
Valencia
Sevilla
A coruña
Las palmas


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Largo en TEF.
A ver que pasa!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

Orden de compra Enagas a 14 a ver si entra

Les presento Juno, (nuevo avatar) la capital de Alaska, curiosa ciudad a la que solo se puede llegar por mar. Allí pienso ir este verano con las ganancias que me proporcionará esta compra 
Como ven el cuento de la lechera tiene mil versiones


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Shhhh silencio, 
la actividad del hilo es, inversamente proporcional, a las actividades de las cuentas de los Brokers.
Ala aquí lo é dicho!!!!!


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Claca si puedes objetivos.
repito si puedes


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Prim Hospitales

Parece que distribuyen bastante material


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Claca si puedes objetivos.
> repito si puedes



¿Bajistas, quieres decir? 

Para TEF, con tranquilidad, los 14,45 mientras aguanten los 13,30, pero no hay que estar pegado a la pantalla, al contrario. Estos días son para estar lejos del ordenador con los stops introducidos.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Dic 2011)

'Plymouth Gin', el trago con ms herencia del mundo | Tendencias | elmundo.es para los ginebreros

tenga cuidado en juno, no se vaya a encontrar a sara palin  (el paisaje parece bonito pero aunq sea la capital tiene pinta de pueblo grande)


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre, empieze a soltar niveles


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Largo en TEF.
> A ver que pasa!!!



Pues que te vas a dar un buena torta
Eso pasara
Espero que no entres con mucho,salvo perroflautada politica el fin de año economico es de lo mas desastroso de los ultimos 15 años,solo los que se dedican a la exportacion se salvan


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

El momento bueno para entrar pienso que es cuando gamesa marque el 2,5 ,MTS los 12....
los canarios de la mina marcaran el camino


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues que te vas a dar un buena torta
> Eso pasara
> Espero que no entres con mucho,salvo perroflautada politica el fin de año economico es de lo mas desastroso de los ultimos 15 años,solo los que se dedican a la exportacion se salvan



A ver cruzamos los dedos.


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre, empieze a soltar niveles




Hum...

SL 5865


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> A ver cruzamos los dedos.



Todos los dicursos politicos de estas semanas es para animar ,pero los signos de
recuperacion no existen
Estan muy bien,pero si no vienen acompañados de signos reales de expectativas de dinero son solo fuego artificiales


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

En ibe creo que la caida se puede frenar entre 4'83 y 4'75 y aun seguiría un canal alcista


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum...
> 
> SL 5865


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Por cierto a pesar de la caída , en profundidad de mercado en bastantes valores se esta acumulando


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tenga cuidado en juno, no se vaya a encontrar a sara palin  (el paisaje parece bonito pero aunq sea la capital tiene pinta de pueblo grande)



Sarah Palin en verano viaja más al norte por miedo al deshielo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Alguien se ha fijado que ferrovial esta ganando 3'13 BPA cotizando a 9'40
Eso si para aventureros crédito propulsados (deuda sobre el activo 373%)


FERROVIAL SA (FER:Continuous): Financial Ratios - BusinessWeek


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum...
> 
> SL 5865



Si alguien hizo caso de esto, ahora llevará unos 25 pips en el Dax.

Sugiero que cierre y recoja beneficios, la AI está empezando a dar señales raritttas.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

Quedan 2 días para los 10700 en el ibex...


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Otra del continuo que no tiene malos ratios

LINGOTES ESPECIALES S.A. (LGT:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Y toda la empresa vale 29 mill

ROE15%
Margen bruto 57%
Deuda sobre el activo 30%

LINGOTES ESPECIALES S.A. (LGT:Continuous): Financial Ratios - BusinessWeek


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sarah Palin en verano viaja más al norte por miedo al deshielo.



En la piscina con rifles y cervezas, combinación explosiva. Capaces de haber metido un escualo en la piscina y pretender cazarlo a tiros.... Uf estoy desistiendo si me voy a encontrar con esta panda igual me quedo en cubierta y disfruto del paisaje


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si alguien hizo caso de esto, ahora llevará unos 25 pips en el Dax.
> 
> Sugiero que cierre y recoja beneficios, la AI está empezando a dar señales raritttas.



Cortos papi Pollastre.


----------



## rosonero (12 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Quedan 2 días para los 10700 en el ibex...



Si Robotic tiene a mano la rueda de prensa de Mourinho (que si el azar, la suerte, es un juego bla bla bla) ya tiene una excusa más para venir a darnos ::

Pd. Buenos día y tal


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Quedan 2 días para los 10700 en el ibex...



De hecho ya han empezado a generar el agujero negro que nos llevará a los cientosietecientos a través de un agujero de gusano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

IBEX 35®	8.520,50	

hasta el 10700 quedan unos 2200 puntos, 1100 por dia. Saldra en los telediarios, subidas de mas del 12% dos dias consecutivos, la leche.


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cortos papi Pollastre.



15 pips para abajo desde el aviso... hoy no se me podrá quejar Ud. :cook:


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se ha fijado que ferrovial esta ganando 3'13 BPA cotizando a 9'40
> Eso si para aventureros crédito propulsados (deuda sobre el activo 373%)
> 
> 
> FERROVIAL SA (FER:Continuous): Financial Ratios - BusinessWeek



Yo te aconsejaria que dejaras de leer las paginas usanas o te volveras medio loco confundiendo ratios y demas historias,las del economista por lo general no estan mal,aunque un poco intencionada la informacion
Cotizacion de FERROVIAL - Empresa - elEconomista.es

De 0,25 a 3,13 BPA hay mucho trecho........


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Esta si que es buena

Iberpapel

IBERPAPEL GESTION SA (IBG:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Iberpapel

Cotiza a 13,21 
price to book 0'7
price to sales 0'7
Incremento de ventas los ultimos 4 años así como reduccion de costes
ROE 12%
Margen bruto 60%
*Casi sin deuda*
Precio de la empresa 150 mill euros


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo te aconsejaria que dejaras de leer las paginas usanas o te volveras medio loco confundiendo ratios y demas historias,las del economista por lo general no estan mal,aunque un poco intencionada la informacion
> Cotizacion de FERROVIAL - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> 
> De 0,25 a 3,13 BPA hay mucho trecho........



jojojo vaya diferencia con estos usanos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Hoy no me quejo, mañana ya veremos. 

He leido que no le gusta el ofrecimiento del honorable, diantres, es usted es muy exigente. Cuando nos hagamos con el control de la compañia, haremos un serie Pollastre, a su gusto, una linea de produccion para una solo unidad.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo te aconsejaria que dejaras de leer las paginas usanas o te volveras medio loco confundiendo ratios y demas historias,las del economista por lo general no estan mal,aunque un poco intencionada la informacion
> Cotizacion de FERROVIAL - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> 
> De 0,25 a 3,13 BPA hay mucho trecho........



¿que te parece iberpapel y prim?

Me retracto iberpapel estoy mirando el informe de la cnmv y tiene tres créditos a compañías del grupo pero bueno están al 1'92%. A ver si me bajo los informes completos y le hecho una ojeada


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2011)

lo que va estar de moda es el Níquel ... y cortos en petroleo 

LENR is widely replicated and the answer to our prayers « Cold Fusion Now


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Por cierto, estaba este fin de semana con mis lucubraciones y pensé, se nos ponemos todos de acuerdo, en entrar en un valor, previo un buen trabajo de marketing con rumores etc… se conseguiría crear una revalorización consistente?



Yo tengo un dinero ocioso. ¿Apple le parece bien? Me resultaría divertido con el depósito que me vence subir Apple 40 ó 50 dólares.


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Dic 2011)

Bueno, aquí uno que entró en ENAGAS a 14,41 . Creo que elegí mal día, pero bueno, aguantaremos el SL hasta los 13,8.

Pregunta de novato, ¿como la veis a medio plazo?


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo que va estar de moda es el Níquel ... y cortos en petroleo
> 
> LENR is widely replicated and the answer to our prayers « Cold Fusion Now



Joer... voy a empezar a guardar los nanas viejis.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

_Bueno, aquí uno que entró en ENAGAS a 14,41 . Creo que elegí mal día, pero bueno, aguantaremos el SL hasta los 13,8.

Pregunta de novato, ¿como la veis a medio plazo?
_



Yo bien, de hecho tengo orden de compra a 14 y estoy pendiente de confirmar que entra hoy, pero si no seguro que entrará mañana... esto me parece que va a seguir un par de días....
Pero de mi no te fíes, soy una gacelilla muy novata... si buscas en los post del sábado o domingo hay algún gráfico.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Vaya lucha gacelaria.

Da gusto ver como esconden las ordenes los leones. Desde luego todo un arte


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

Jo, todo el mundo ha huido del foro 
Sera el Gran guano que está llegando ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo, todo el mundo ha huido del foro
> Sera el Gran guano que está llegando ::



Aun queda. Estamos en un corrección o eso espero para no perder hasta la chaqueta)


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> bueno mañana comienza una semana muy importante para los mercados tras la mordaza del pseudo acuerdo alemán.
> 
> Apuesto por el colorao.



colorao intenso.


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo, todo el mundo ha huido del foro
> Sera el Gran guano que está llegando ::



Lo de hoy no es güano y por eso habrá poco movimiento.

Espere usted a que un día haya güano del bueno (-5% o más) y ya verá como por aquí empiezan a abrir cervezas, las latitas de olivas, sus patatitas y todos a comentar como si estuviesemos viendo un desfile de Miss Culito Bronceado 2011.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2011)

Los mercados QUIEREN eurobonos y hasta que no los consigan no van a parar.

El SAN sigue por debajo de 6 euros jojojo


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

El pre-market de PCX (Patriot Coal) da escozor...


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El SAN sigue por debajo de 6 euros jojojo



Imagino que a partir del 14 la subirán a efectos de que la ampliación de capital les cueste menos acciones.


Para luego dejarla caer y que no vendan los empurados por el canje de preferentes por acciones.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tengo un dinero ocioso. ¿Apple le parece bien? Me resultaría divertido con el depósito que me vence subir Apple 40 ó 50 dólares.



Apple se nos queda corta …………… ::
Algo mas, mas ……….. ienso:
Hay que pensar en grande.

Trato da Forrest Gump,
—Hola soy Forrest, Forrest Gump 
—¿Y qué cojones le importa a nadie quién seas tú, capullo? Tú no eres más que un asqueroso gusano de mierda, siéntate de una vez maricón. Ahora estás en el ejército.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Imagino que a partir del 14 la subirán a efectos de que la ampliación de capital les cueste menos acciones.
> 
> 
> Para luego dejarla caer y que no vendan los empurados por el canje de preferentes por acciones.



Si,eso mismo paso con lo de los dividendos por acciones,ese rollo lo llevan muy bien
El mejor momento para vender sera el de la semana de referencia para valorar el canje y el mejor momento para comprar ni se sabe......pero se intuye que sera despues de que la manada que realice el cambio los saque a bolsa para venderlas o sea finales o mitad de Enero.....
Salvo mejor guano::


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Apple se nos queda corta …………… ::
> Algo mas, mas ……….. ienso:



mmm ... ¿qué le parece el Bund o el €/$ o el oro?, ¿nos falta ambición? 
entre tod@s P O D E M O S


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,eso mismo paso con lo de los dividendos por acciones,ese rollo lo llevan muy bien
> El mejor momento para vender sera el de la semana de referencia para valorar el canje y el mejor momento para comprar ni se sabe......pero se intuye que sera despues de que la manada que realice el cambio los saque a bolsa para venderlas o sea finales o mitad de Enero.....
> Salvo mejor guano::



Votin, me parece que tengo que darte la razón, esto no levanta cabeza.
Espero a los gusanos a ver que hacen y después cierro.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

¿Atmannnnnnn estas hay?


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Votin, me parece que tengo que darte la razón, esto no levanta cabeza.
> Espero a los gusanos a ver que hacen y después cierro.



Los usanos vendran de culo,pero por lo poco que he visto creo que nosotros ya lo descontamos media hora antes,salvo guano mayor claro esta
Tu no te preocupes,que aqui todos hemos aprendido perdiendo pasta,lo que no hay es que jugar mucha .
Ya sabremos cuando viene el megaguano por el baile de tounuel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> ¿Atmannnnnnn estas hay?



Ay que dolor.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay que dolor.



Sorry ahí.:8:
Italianini.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

El SP cerquita de minimos, o doble suelo, o guano extremo. Sera lo primero, pero que bueno seria lo segundo.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Dic 2011)

Hablando de perder pasta hamijos. Cual es la mayor burrada de pasta que habéis perdido en bolsa? venga, yo me mojo : 40.000 € aprox.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Si
Hay hoy ahi mucho aigh!!aigh!! ........::


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> El pre-market de PCX (Patriot Coal) da escozor...



menos mal..............

por la tarde *si la plata sube* me subiré al tren PCX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> El pre-market de PCX (Patriot Coal) da escozor...



Oido cocina! SL 9.3 hasta ahí aguantamos el tipo.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si
> Hay hoy ahi mucho aigh!!aigh!! ........::



   
Tenéis un idioma mas raro ………. ::


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hablando de perder pasta hamijos. Cual es la mayor burrada de pasta que habéis perdido en bolsa? venga, yo me mojo : 40.000 € aprox.



No es lo mismo perder que dejar de ganar o que se pierdan 40k,pero antes ganaste 30k,etc
El Sr pollastre en sus malos dias ni se sabe la de ceros detras de un uno que pierde::
Y ahi tenemos su mesa que lo aguanta todo
...y su parienta que esos dias no se entera porque lo correria a escobazos::


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hablando de perder pasta hamijos. Cual es la mayor burrada de pasta que habéis perdido en bolsa? venga, yo me mojo : 40.000 € aprox.



mi peor operación en términos porcentuales es Zeltia...metí 2.000 euros y tengo ahora 450.

Otra mala tal vez sea sos....compre a 0,62 y ahora están a 0,46:ouch: 3 o 4 mil pavos abajo.



En cambio gloriosas operaciones también ha habido....en concreto Barclays....cuando estuvo a 0,40 y vendí a 2,80:Baile:


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

votin dijo:


> no es lo mismo perder que dejar de ganar o que se pierdan 40k,pero antes ganaste 30k,etc
> el sr pollastre en sus malos dias ni se sabe la de ceros detras de un uno que pierde::
> Y ahi tenemos su mesa que lo aguanta todo:d
> ...y su parienta que esos dias no se entera porque lo correria a escobazos::



:8:
:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## burbujas (12 Dic 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hablando de perder pasta hamijos. Cual es la mayor burrada de pasta que habéis perdido en bolsa? venga, yo me mojo : 40.000 € aprox.



Yo estoy empezando y manejo pocas cantidades, así que en % lo diré porque en absoluto es una miseria.


Del dinero destinado a empezar en la bolsa, en los primeros meses he llegado en un momento puntual al -22%. Sigo negativo pero casi lo he recuperado.


Saludos


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,eso mismo paso con lo de los dividendos por acciones,ese rollo lo llevan muy bien
> El mejor momento para vender sera el de la semana de referencia para valorar el canje y el mejor momento para comprar ni se sabe......pero se intuye que sera despues de que la manada que realice el cambio los saque a bolsa para venderlas o sea finales o mitad de Enero.....
> Salvo mejor guano::



Creo que el 5 de enero ya se pueden vender....ese día va a ser gracioso...:fiufiu:

PD: Mi familiar las venderá...y como él, mucha más gente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Yo hoy como solo, asi que me entretengo con las graficas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Telef esta ahora a 13,64
yo hasta que no este a 12 no compro


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

Que vela mas bonita de Navidad roja roja.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Claro
El ibex esta rojo para saludar a Santa Claus la navidad,tendremos que esperar a que este verde en primavera o a que anuncie el corte ingles la primavera.........


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

ohmmmm,
pepón llegará
ohmmmm,
la salsiccia enseñara,
ohmmmm,


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

El rojo, por el SAN. El bueno del botas junto con TEF son los que llevaran al ibex por debajo de los 6miles, es solo el aperitivo.


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

Vaya guano marrano a este paso liquido las SAN para pillarlas a 5


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

De estos movimientos de corto plazo no hay que sacar ninguna conclusión. Mi recomendación es estar fuera, pero quién esté dentro, lo mejor que puede hacer es alejarse del ordenador.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El rojo, por el SAN. El bueno del botas junto con TEF son los que llevaran al ibex por debajo de los 6miles, es solo el aperitivo.



No olvide usted al gemelo,que ese tambien ira detras
Los dos son uno


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Recuerden:







Take it like a man!!!


----------



## The Hellion (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De estos movimientos de corto plazo no hay que sacar ninguna conclusión. Mi recomendación es estar fuera, pero *quién esté dentro, lo mejor que puede hacer es alejarse del ordenador*.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De estos movimientos de corto plazo no hay que sacar ninguna conclusión. Mi recomendación es estar fuera, pero quién esté dentro, lo mejor que puede hacer es alejarse del ordenador.



Bah!!!
como decia un forero mas arriba,
--40k arriba o abajo es igual::

PD
No decia si era o no de Bilbao, por cierto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

Nada, to controlao

Possible Bullish Inside Day Candle Pattern Detected for Patriot Coal (NYSECX) | FINANCIAL NEWS NETWORK ONLINE

PD: La santísima del sr. Pollastre debe ser más de 







no me quiero imaginar el efecto de tal artefacto sobre ciertas partes....


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2011)

A veeerrrr... ya estoy aquí... Estaban desenjuiciándome... otro 25%...

Artik ¿me llamaba usteq? Mire que yo después de una hora de potro... vengo ligero de sesera... vamos le prevengo... pero si es usted moza de buen ver y tal... no se preocupe que no muerdo...

Fíjense si me pone malo la anestisia, que me parece ver a mis cortos dándome algo de dinero... que contentos están los jodíos... lo que no saben es que le queda sufrimiento aún... pero no les voy a estropear la fiesta... ahora que empieza el striptease...

NO pares, sigue, sigue... no pares, sigue, sigue....
un poquito más duro.... un poquito más durooooo...

:XX: :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Yo soy de Bilbao, la cantidad mas grande perdida en bolsa no se la puedo decir, solo les digo que me lleve por delante a mi banco, uno de los hermanos Leman.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> A veeerrrr... ya estoy aquí... Estaban desenjuiciándome... otro 25%...
> 
> Artik ¿me llamaba usteq? Mire que yo después de una hora de potro... vengo ligero de sesera... vamos le prevengo... pero si es usted moza de buen ver y tal... no se preocupe que no muerdo...
> 
> ...



Ultimamante lo noto, no sé, distinto.



Spoiler


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Ahora entran los usanos ,va a correr la sangre


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bah!!!
> como decia un forero mas arriba,
> --40k arriba o abajo es igual::
> 
> ...



Con los stops en orden no tiene ningún sentido contemplar el festival de volatilidad que muy probablemente vamos a tener estos días. Y, recuerdo, la volatilidad también permite movimientos al alza amplios en una o dos sesiones.

Ahora hay que alejar el gráfico, no acercarlo.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

Este fin de semana conocí a una "vella signorina" llamada Envolvente Alcista de delicada y estremecedora figura, me la presentó Enagás. 
Aunque me facilitó su teléfono decidí, por precaución, no llamarla e inmediatamente curse orden de compra previendo una bajada del 3,5% y que tras su vella figura se escondía un "alma traisionera".
La orden de compra entró, ah:Aplauso:ora a ver como reponde mi amiga Enagas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con los stops en orden no tiene ningún sentido contemplar el festival de volatilidad que muy probablemente vamos a tener estos días. Y, recuerdo, la volatilidad también permite movimientos al alza amplios en una o dos sesiones.
> 
> Ahora hay que alejar el gráfico, no acercarlo.



Si
Pero como te pegue uno de esos dias GRACIOSOS que te baje de golpe el valor que llevas un 10%,pues puede que no te levantes del dolor de culo y que dure,dure.....porque esas bajadas tan fuertes vienen tambien esos dias:cook:


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con los stops en orden no tiene ningún sentido contemplar el festival de volatilidad que muy probablemente vamos a tener estos días. Y, recuerdo, la volatilidad también permite movimientos al alza amplios en una o dos sesiones.
> 
> Ahora hay que alejar el gráfico, no acercarlo.



Y sin volatilidad.

Yo meto el SL y el SP y a mirar otras cosas.

Si no me da un ataque al corazón o algo¡


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora hay que alejar el gráfico, no acercarlo.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo soy de Bilbao, la cantidad mas grande perdida en bolsa no se la puedo decir, solo les digo que me lleve por delante a mi banco, uno de los hermanos Leman.



Eso por andar con chocholadas de bancos. Aquí con BBK hacemos, y bien nos va. 

Pregunte ahí afuera a ese que lleva la foto de Juanjo, que le explica bien.


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si
> Pero como te pegue uno de esos dias GRACIOSOS que te baje de golpe el valor que llevas un 10%,pues puede que no te levantes del dolor de culo y que dure,dure.....porque esas bajadas tan fuertes vienen tambien esos dias:cook:



Por eso el stop siempre es imprescindible. Si te refieres a un gap de -5%, bueno, eso ya es otra historia, pero por ahora el nivel de nerviosismo no está como considerar esa posibilidad. Volveremos a ello, pero todavía no.


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> A veeerrrr... ya estoy aquí... Estaban desenjuiciándome... otro 25%...
> 
> Artik ¿me llamaba usteq? Mire que yo después de una hora de potro... vengo ligero de sesera... vamos le prevengo... pero si es usted moza de buen ver y tal... no se preocupe que no muerdo...
> 
> ...



Llamame Samantha con hache.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Dic 2011)

BME se pone en verde, Ghkghk está haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> BME se pone en verde, Ghkghk está haciendo de las suyas.



No,esta a -1.22%
Sera otra bolsa


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,esta a -1.22%
> Sera otra bolsa



Ahora si, pero había subido de forma bastante "brusca".


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Llamame Samantha con hace.



Esos últimos tortellini que Ud. amasó... los rellenó con setas alucinógenas, dígame la verdad ::::


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

Este Arcelor es peligroso,peligroso, ya lleva un -5,37% y es de los que uno piensa "puff,tanto ha bajado que no puede bajar mas" y de repente te baja un 8%-10%


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

Esto va camino de tocar otra vez los 7600, rally navideño sí pero bajista


----------



## Artik (12 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esos últimos tortellini que Ud. amasó... los rellenó con setas alucinógenas, dígame la verdad ::::



Me perdonen ustedes es con hache.
:XX: :XX:


----------



## rosonero (12 Dic 2011)

Los usanos con ganas de guano (que bonito pareado ) mientras los europedos luchan con uñas y dientes para no caer más. Veremos :

Por cierto, yo también soy de Bilbao, he nacido y vivido siempre en Catalunya pero ya se sabe ... los de bilbao somos así de chulos :XX:

P.d. ¿Un soporte del SP? ¿1220? ¿algo más cercano? gracias


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Esto va camino de tocar otra vez los 7600, rally navideño sí pero bajista



Tranquilo,Gamesa y el POP todavia estan por encima de 3
cuando bajen sera el momento de comprar::


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

El € da pena verlo va camino de irse a 1,2X.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Creo que hay malas noticias de las Patriot. Le mando ánimos a nuestro pirata favorito. Recuerde lo apuntado esta mañana: ni que le des con trilita... ni que le des dinamita... ni que... ni que... níquel!


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tranquilo,Gamesa y el POP todavia estan por encima de 3
> cuando bajen sera el momento de comprar::



Dejate de chicharros, BBVA a 5,50 mete ya la orden que esta semana entras ::

Indra tiene un 11% de cortos, así que a 9,20 o así.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Dejate de chicharros, BBVA a 5,50 mete ya la orden que esta semana entras ::
> 
> Indra tiene un 11% de cortos, así que a 9,20 o así.



Si hombre,tu lo que quieres es que palme pasta


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si hombre,tu lo que quieres es que palme pasta



A esos niveles sin SL y te garantizo un € por acción.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A esos niveles sin SL y te garantizo un € por acción.



No te lo discuto
pero te en cuenta que el año que viene el san puede andar por 3 y este a su vez arrastra al gemelo...
Operando entre semana puede sacarse resultados pero es que este mes y el que viene los veo jodios,jodios...
Cuando gamesa entre a 2,5 pienso que podria ser la señal de mirar bancos


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

SAN a 3? pues el churribex a 5000 o menos, no creo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Zona critica del dax. Yo apuro el sp de los cortos. Buscando la ruptura hacia abajo.


----------



## Topongo (12 Dic 2011)

Lo de Mittal es un escándalo.


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2011)

hellouuuuuu.... :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> SAN a 3? pues el churribex a 5000 o menos, no creo.



No necesariamente,ten en cuenta las ampliaciones de capital...........
y los pagos de dividendos.......
y los muchos y,y,y....que vendran::
Este arrastrara al gemelo,pero yo creo que sobre los 6000 en Mayo podria ser...


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> hellouuuuuu.... :Baile:



Hombre!!!!
Se le echa de menos su baile de los pajaritos para animar al ibexguano::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo que va estar de moda es el Níquel ... y cortos en petroleo
> 
> LENR is widely replicated and the answer to our prayers « Cold Fusion Now



muy bueno el articulo de la fusion y el niquel.

la banda sonora de la fusion fria tiene nombre propio: remember????
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DdoRdK6_bsg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> hellouuuuuu.... :Baile:



Horrorrrr!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Horrorrrr!!!



duele sólo de verlo::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo de Mittal es un escándalo.



Mittal nos tiene acostumbrados a variaciones escandalosas, en verde y en rojo, no hay que sorprenderse a estas alturas.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo objetivos muy bajistas del Ibex si perdemos los 500, al igual que el DAX si pierde los 900.
> 
> A ver si no aguantan....::::::



Los objetivos aún quedan lejos, veremos si todavía no nos queda un tramo a la baja...vamos una hora final de estas que dejan huella.


----------



## rosonero (12 Dic 2011)

Parece que no tienen claro si cerrar la jornada en mínimos, para deleite de los osos, o maquillando el guano de hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

5386 es suficientemente lejano o busco uno mas lejano?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Menuda zona esta. Ay señor que rompa esto yaaaaaaa.


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

Madre mia el euro...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que no tienen claro si cerrar la jornada en mínimos, para deleite de los osos, o maquillando el guano de hoy.



¿Guano?

Comprad insensatos


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

Esta descontada ampliacin del san o aun hay que restarle 4%?

Creo que se ha comportado a la par que su gemelo despues del anuncio,no?


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

Entrada en san SL 5,70 pero con muy poquitas


----------



## rosonero (12 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que no tienen claro si cerrar la jornada en mínimos, para deleite de los osos, o maquillando el guano de hoy.



Parece que ya lo han decidido :abajo:


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2011)

mecagoenlaprohibicióndeloscortosyentodoloquesemenea... 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Rompen pero sin hacer pupa. Sigo bajando el sp de los cortos, para asegurar 50 pipos del daxie.


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2011)

los 3000 están ahí fuera... :S


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

Espera, espera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Se ha visto que no rompian con fuerza en el dax, igual mañana lo hacen con el gap, o lo veremos en los futuros. Hasta mañana señores, cierro cortos con 54 pipos.


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2011)

Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note




y la rentabilidad de los bonos hispanistanies bajando... ¿qué está pasando Mulder... es la impresora del BCE...???? :


Saludos )


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2011)

Yo diría que el SP500 está completando un primer tramo bajista donde nos hará un "Loco Iván" para seguir bajando... y Japón y China todavía tienen malas noticas que descontar... más las que lleguen...así que... yo diría que mañana Europa abre con Gap a la baja...


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

DIA entra al churribex barato barato, BME o Sacyr saldrán, si es Sacyr su suelo es el infierno.


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Sigo liado pero hoy al menos puedo comentar que han hecho nuestras manos fuertes patrias...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Día guanero en el Ibex, llegamos a semana de vencimiento y empieza la guerra de contratos de nuevo, el volumen sube entre 5 y 6 veces lo que es normal durante otras semanas. Hoy no daré cifras pero baste decir que el saldo mínimo diario ha sido al final de la subasta, es decir que hoy el saldo ha hecho una pendiente descendente, prácticamente constante.

En subasta se han vendido nada más y nada menos que 600 contratos.

En resumen, todo pinta muy negativo, el precio, el saldo, la subasta. No hay nada que indique que mañana subiremos, pero esta semana hay que tomarse las cosas con cautela porque es vencimiento, una entrada de 300-500 contratos en cualquier dirección es de lo más normal y con eso giran el Ibex como si nada.


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2011)

Bankinter tb en la quiniela, mantendrán 36 en el ibex por la prohibición de cortos.


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2011)

Ufff. que tranquilo está esto.. debe de venirse un rebote...


----------



## faraico (12 Dic 2011)

Asi es....estamos todos tomando posiciones para el brrrrrutal rallyyyyyy arrrcijjjjtaaaa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Yo entre que llega la hora y descanso de ver paginas de guarrillas, ojeo guanos guanos.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TEF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso mismo pensaba yo, pero esto anda muy volatil y....

¡me han petado el stop! 







Al menos he sacado para comprar el mario kart 3 ds para mi sobrino.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Al menos he sacado para comprar el mario kart 3 ds para mi sobrino.



Todavía no ha salido Chinito para que le compres a tu sobrino un Kart...pero de los de verdad?::


----------



## vyk (12 Dic 2011)

Joer...vaya p.m. Yo sigo largo pero la verdad es que no levanto cabeza.:: *¡Quiero mi brrrrrrutal raly alcista!*


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Eso mismo pensaba yo, pero esto anda muy volatil y....
> 
> ¡me han petado el stop!
> 
> ...



Pues no lo entiendo, si eso mismo pensabas tú, pero te han saltado el stop, es que eso mismo no pensabas tú 

La referencia son los 13,30 en gráfico diario, además, y para estas semanas es para estas semanas. Con la volatilidad que hay no se puede meter sólo la patita, hay que arriesgar con stops muy amplios, pero con poca carga. No podemos tener un objetivo a semanas vista planteando una entrada en el corto plazo.

De todos modos hoy era un día de cortos desde el primer momento, así que si le has sacado algo con los largos, enhorabuena.


----------



## burbujas (12 Dic 2011)

el euro/dólar a 1.318, el mínimo desde febrero... a ver si revienta el soporte de una vez...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Todavía no ha salido Chinito para que le compres a tu sobrino un Kart...pero de los de verdad?::



No no un kart no, un bmw kart si.







Señorita silenciosa no le gusta el x1 en blanquito gusta mucho a las chicas. O si prefiere un mini tambien me puede decir algo, por lo que le he leido se merece usted un capricho, porque se lo ha ganado.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2011)

Aun cabe gente en McD camino de los 100. Cuando todo baja ella plana, cuando todo sube ella sube sin atracones y el cruce euro/dolar hace el resto... Any takers?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo, si eso mismo pensabas tú, pero te han saltado el stop, es que eso mismo no pensabas tú
> 
> La referencia son los 13,30 en gráfico diario, además, y para estas semanas es para estas semanas. Con la volatilidad que hay no se puede meter sólo la patita, hay que arriesgar con stops muy amplios, pero con poca carga. No podemos tener un objetivo a semanas vista planteando una entrada en el corto plazo.
> 
> De todos modos hoy era un día de cortos desde el primer momento, así que si le has sacado algo con los largos, enhorabuena.



Iba largo el viernes en 13,56. Tras el cierre a 13,90 puse el SL a 13,67 dejando un 1.5% de margen y me lo han levantado :´(.

Coincidía en lo de los 14,4X y eso buscaba. No me esperaba que el ibex perdiera todo lo ganado el viernes. Igual vuelvo a probar en 13,3X. Los 13,30 coincidirían aprox. con los 8250 del ibex.

Si se entra en los 8250 y se diera el escenario de que se perdieran los 8150 ¿sería recomendable salir por patas?: ¿O todavía esos 14,40 de TEF serían factibles?.


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aun cabe gente en McD camino de los 100. Cuando todo baja ella plana, cuando todo sube ella sube sin atracones y el cruce euro/dolar hace el resto... Any takers?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Tampoco es que le falte mucho, si me dijera a principios de año, que rondaba los 70 y pico...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Tampoco es que le falte mucho, si me dijera a principios de año, que rondaba los 70 y pico...



Es que despues van los 110... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Iba largo el viernes en 13,56. Tras el cierre a 13,90 puse el SL a 13,67 dejando un 1.5% de margen y me lo han levantado :´(.
> 
> Coincidía en lo de los 14,4X y eso buscaba. No me esperaba que el ibex perdiera todo lo ganado el viernes. Igual vuelvo a probar en 13,3X. Los 13,30 coincidirían aprox. con los 8250 del ibex.
> 
> Si se entra en los 8250 y se diera el escenario de que se perdieran los 8150 ¿sería recomendable salir por patas?: ¿O todavía esos 14,40 de TEF serían factibles?.



Habría que revisar y replantear el escenario según hiciera el precio. Perder ese punto de apoyo no sería precisamente una buena señal. No sería guano inmediato, pero sí una llamada a la prudencia y a la liquidez.


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que despues van los 110...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Eso ya mola más xD


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Eso ya mola más xD



El objetivo sobre los 100$ lleva comentado desde verano, creo. Los 110$ a ver si nos explica ghkghk de donde salen...


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Joer...vaya p.m. Yo sigo largo pero la verdad es que no levanto cabeza.:: *¡Quiero mi brrrrrrutal raly alcista!*



Pues preparate de aqui a fin de año que vas a flipar,pero cuesta abajo del todo


----------



## The Hellion (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El objetivo sobre los 100$ lleva comentado desde verano, creo. Los 110$ a ver si nos explica ghkghk de donde salen...



Como a usted no le gustan los fundamentales, no se ha enterado de que han nombrado a ghkghk director ejecutivo de producto. Los 110 los piensan alcanzar gracias al nuevo producto innovador que van a lanzar: hamburguesa de gacela.


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El objetivo sobre los 100$ lleva comentado desde verano, creo. Los 110$ a ver si nos explica ghkghk de donde salen...



Ya, si es que fui un poco melón y no lo miré seriamente en su momento :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

Hay tenemos al san en tierra de nadie


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Ya, si es que fui un poco melón y no lo miré seriamente en su momento :ouch:



Pues hace poco la comenté de nuevo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-132.html#post5353247


----------



## aksarben (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues hace poco la comenté de nuevo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-132.html#post5353247



Doblemente melón :ouch:


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los niveles para tenerlos a mano.
> 
> Con el euro/dolar seguimos agarrados, esperemos que siga desplomándose hasta el infinito y más allá. Objetivo 1.315



El objetivo del viernes del Euro Dólar casi casi. Esto huele a guanazo total, supongo que el jefe sigue con sus posiciones, si no ya sabe denos una señal::::


----------



## atlanterra (12 Dic 2011)

Joder, aqui como te despistes te despluman. Yo hoy me he puesto largo. :::: Espero poder dormir...


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El objetivo del viernes del Euro Dólar casi casi. Esto huele a guanazo total, supongo que el jefe sigue con sus posiciones, si no ya sabe denos una señal::::



Que sigue, está claro y no es el único. Mi problema son los objetivos con la opex tan cerca... y los "brincos". Esta noche me saltaron un SL en un cortito que había dejado "por afición" en 1262 y ya ve como estamos. 

Si leyeron algunos de los enlaces que les puse el finde... técnicamente podemos estar cerca del flash boom por el cierre masivo de cortos, seguido, lógicamente de la hecatombe.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El objetivo sobre los 100$ lleva comentado desde verano, creo. Los 110$ a ver si nos explica ghkghk de donde salen...



Hoyga, sabe que yo no se AT. Simplemente, si veo un globo de helio subir 2 metros, luego 3 mas, luego 5 mas, una rafaga de aire lo baja medio metro pero en seguida sube 4 mas... Intuyo que, entre las dos opciones, subir o bajar, lo mas probable es que siga subiendo. Cuando baje 4 metros pensare que no es una rafaga de aire adverso sino que pierde presion y quiza ya no siga subiendo. Estos son mis conocimientos de bolsa, junto con algun hch que creo vislumbrar cuando cojo y miro valor tras valor.

Pd. El minirrally navideño le hara romper los 100.X tras chocar un par de sesiones.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vigobay (12 Dic 2011)

FREE FALL IS COMING!!! Parece que los peores pronósticos se cumplen y en cuanto la gente no crea en el rally de navidad esto puede ser tremendo. Los acontecimientos se pueden precipitar y aún quedan el tema iraní que no creo que pase de enero sin tener movidita...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/269041-free-fall-si-lee-este-hilo-considerese-notificado.html#post5423248

Saludos metaleros o mejor dicho guaneros!! ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Nada ha cambiado en el corto,medio y largo plazo (sí, quizás para 2-3 de días)
> habrá motivos para tanta euforia, alegría?. Sí, es cierto, esta formación de par de velas, es alcista, se le llama línea penetrante, pero el volumen ha sido el + bajo de estos últimos días y lo ha realizado muy pronto, en zona de nadie, pocas garantías cara a un cambio de tendencia duradero.
> Por otra parte, hubiese sido mejor visitar en el intradia el soporte de los 8250 por ejemplo (50% del marubozu del 30/11), algo que sí hizo el Dax, para rebotar haciendo un martillo o algo similar que esta formación (así rebajaba los indicadores para darles recorrido a la sobrecompra, que ahora siguen en ella), que a pesar de ser alcista, no ha cambiado nada (MM200 cada vez más baja: en 8900 y poco en ibex y 6100-6200). La clave es ver lo que hacen si intentan volver a tocarlas y vuelven a recular defintivamente o las atraviesan (recularán definitivamente..creo)






El viernes decíamos que nada había cambiado, que si había motivos para tanta euforia que se leía, pensabamos que no, que sí había una linea penetrante con poco volumen etc. Se decía que nos ibamos a los 10.000, a los 9500 etc. Bueno, hoy, la sesión, no nos dice nada, no ha entrado volumen y sin embargo, al contrario, para esta semana soy relativamente optimista, creo que no toca ir a mínimos y que aún puede hacer la intentona de tocar la MM200, pero nada, nada ha cambiado en cuanto a tendencia (bajista en el corto, medio y largo plazo, pero no en el muy corto plazo)
Gráfico del ibex y enagás





Es cierto, aconsejé Enagás, y sigo aconsejándolo aún a pesar del alto riesgo en equivocarme, por qué? 1ª la vela que ha realizado ha sido incapaz de bajar del mínimo del viernes, sigue envuelta en la vela del viernes como las velas anteriores. El volumen ha sido bajo y sobre todo, se ha frenado en la MM 50, está entre la dos medias principales, hacia donde rompa, decidirá parte de su camino, pero sigo siendo optimista en cuanto a los objetivos de este valor. Dios dirá, mejor dicho, el mercado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Dic 2011)

Momento muy importante en el año en el euro_dólar , muy importante, aunque creo que no va a romper los 1,313, en caso de romper, con algo de holgura mejor, es decir, los 1,31, nos vamos a los 1,24 ya que activariamos una segunda estructura bajista como la que realizó desde mayo y que corrigió perfectamente el 61,8% (y perfectamente es al tick)





De todas formas, creo que aún no la va romper, que queda el último tonteo


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> colorao intenso.



A los larguistas: *"os han pillao con el carrito de los helaos"*.

Los mercados quieren eurobonos ....... y hasta que no tuerzan el brazo de la Merkel no van a parar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Este fin de semana conocí a una "vella signorina" llamada Envolvente Alcista de delicada y estremecedora figura, me la presentó Enagás.
> Aunque me facilitó su teléfono decidí, por precaución, no llamarla e inmediatamente curse orden de compra previendo una bajada del 3,5% y que tras su vella figura se escondía un "alma traisionera".
> La orden de compra entró, ah:Aplauso:ora a ver como reponde mi amiga Enagas



Tranquilo..


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

A lo tonto, los usanos se están entonando verdes...


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A los larguistas: *"os han pillao con el carrito de los helaos"*.
> 
> Los mercados quieren eurobonos ....... y hasta que no tuerzan el brazo de la Merkel no van a parar.



Pues a mi todos los indicadores me muestran lo mismo. No ha cambiado ni un apice el escenario. Yo lo veo como una recogida de benefocios. Mientras no rompa los canales a corto y los indicadores no muestren lo contrario yo seguire dentro

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A lo tonto, los usanos se están entonando verdes...



Eso parece ya solo caen un 1.6%... el final puede ser bonito...a ver si hacen un picado


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues a mi todos los indicadores me muestran lo mismo. No ha cambiado ni un apice el escenario. Yo lo veo como una recogida de benefocios. Mientras no rompa los canales a corto y los indicadores no muestren lo contrario yo seguire dentro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



Todas las tendencias bajistas comienzan con recogidas de beneficios ::

No estoy diciendo que venga ya la tendencia bajista (creo que todavía queda volver a testar los 8800) pero que tenía ganas de corregir estaba bastante claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

Venga ese rally navideño, ya

Le han metido caña para que subiera en la recta final


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Tranquilo..



Estoy con usted... es una buena opción... Como todavía no domino los fibuchini esos, (me suena a pasta italiana) le pongo los soportes que da mi broker para la sesión de mañana
Soportes 13,83 / 13,58
Resistencia 14,24 / 14,40


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Dic 2011)

Enagás (alguna explicación debo..):





Yo también estoy dentro, también estoy perdiendo, hoy, si me baja de 13,85, me salgo, y si no, espero a ver hasta donde me la lleva.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A los larguistas: *"os han pillao con el carrito de los helaos"*.
> 
> Los mercados quieren eurobonos ....... y hasta que no tuerzan el brazo de la Merkel no van a parar.



Os imagináis lo que debe sentir la Merkel?

Sabe que mañana se puede levantar y decir..."um, me estoy pensando lo de decir que si a los Eurobonos" y pumbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa patadón pa´arriba.

O decir, definitivamente nunca aceptaremos los eurobonos...y bajón que te cagas.

Según Berlusconi será infollable pero ella se puede "follar" los ahorros de millones de personas en un minuto.


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, sabe que yo no se AT. Simplemente, si veo un globo de helio subir 2 metros, luego 3 mas, luego 5 mas, una rafaga de aire lo baja medio metro pero en seguida sube 4 mas... Intuyo que, entre las dos opciones, subir o bajar, lo mas probable es que siga subiendo. Cuando baje 4 metros pensare que no es una rafaga de aire adverso sino que pierde presion y quiza ya no siga subiendo. Estos son mis conocimientos de bolsa, junto con algun hch que creo vislumbrar cuando cojo y miro valor tras valor.
> 
> Pd. El minirrally navideño le hara romper los 100.X tras chocar un par de sesiones.
> 
> ...



Comprendo lo que quieres decir, pero en mi opinión este tipo de comentarios merecen más rigor que lo puramente tendencial, más que nada porque podemos confundir sin querer a los nuevos que realizan las cuentas en función de unos objetivos poco realistas. Al fin y al cabo el cálculo más básico y extendido en bolsa es el ratio de pérdidas/ objetivo (aunque ni de lejos el más importante) y, claro, si ya empezamos inventando cifras, al final nos quedará una chapuza contable del estilo de la CAM y similares.

Siempre hay que ir de menos a más, siempre. El globo podrá subir lo que quiera, pero ahora mismo el objetivo realista son los 100-102$ y es en base a ello que debemos ponderar las compras. Y por AT, lo que tiene pinta, en principio, es de como mínimo frenar durante una buena temporada luego de alcanzar el objetivo (ese gran segundo bien demanda una corrección).

;-)


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Os imagináis lo que debe sentir la Merkel?
> 
> Sabe que mañana se puede levantar y decir..."um, me estoy pensando lo de decir que si a los Eurobonos" y pumbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa patadón pa´arriba.
> 
> ...



Lo jodido es que ella no quiere eurobonos ........ y los tendrá que aceptar como un mal menor.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Todas las tendencias bajistas comienzan con recogidas de beneficios ::
> 
> No estoy diciendo que venga ya la tendencia bajista (creo que todavía queda volver a testar los 8800) pero que tenía ganas de corregir estaba bastante claro.



Yo hasta q no rompa el canal tengo como objetivo los 9000 antes de enero y si rompe el canal pues tendre que cambiar de estrategia.Es lo que tiene operar a medio plazo.Desde luego cuando entre sabia el riesgo que asumia

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Enagás (alguna explicación debo..):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo la en tenía en mente pero la ví muy sobrecomprada y no entre tampoco lo hice en Grupo Ezentis por lo mismo y me perdí un 20% esta está en un momento delicado::


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo jodido es que ella no quiere eurobonos ........ y los tendrá que aceptar como un mal menor.



Quiere decir que habrá que fo*llar*l..aunque no le guste?:´(


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo la en tenía en mente pero la ví muy sobrecomprada y no entre tampoco lo hice en Grupo Ezentis por lo mismo y me perdí un 20% esta está en un momento delicado::



El problema es que estas 2 últimas sesiones fueron de despiste. El viernes teníamos que haber ido a por los 8200-8250 como hizo el dax a primera de ese día y nos sorprendieron con una envolvente de libro. Hoy hace lo contrario pero con menos fuerza. No creo que sea el tema de los eurobonos, vamos a hablar de eurobonos hasta bien entrado el 2012 y hasta que sean totalmente necesarios, nel..parlamentos de por medio y demás. Va a haber rebote, el último rebote, pienso, después no creo que haya ni ganas de nuevas intentonas ni motivos para seguir aguantando los niveles actuales.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

Mañana nos plantamos en los 1260 en el SP y aquí no ha pasado nada


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana nos plantamos en los 1260 en el SP y aquí no ha pasado nada



Hamijo Pepitoria, sí que pasa.

Lo que ocurre es que el SP anda muy alto y los bancos españoles están hundidos en bolsa.

Lo que ocurre es que hemos visto un rebote muy violento y los bancos españoles están hundidos en bolsa.

Lo que ocurre es que es que el chulibex siempre se queda atrás (salvo días concretos).

Estos son los ingredientes que más daño hacen a una cartera a medio plazo. Estas son las caidas que llenan de pérdidas las carteras de inversión y no las caidas en picado.

Cada día tiene peor pinta .... hasta que a Merkel se la hinchen los webox y se tenga que tragar los eurobonos y entonces todos para arriba. El problema que tiene es TIEMPO para poder dejar muy atado todo lo que va a demandar a sus vecinos del sur.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Os imagináis lo que debe sentir la Merkel?
> 
> Sabe que mañana se puede levantar y decir..."um, me estoy pensando lo de decir que si a los Eurobonos" y pumbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa patadón pa´arriba.
> 
> ...









Me hago una idea...



Y con respecto al símil del globo: o le dan gas... o tiran a la gorda.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo Pepitoria, sí que pasa.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que el SP anda muy alto y los bancos españoles están hundidos en bolsa.
> 
> ...



El ibex a su sitio obviamente: Un largo guano o lateral bajista durante años. Por tanto , *no tener nada (pero nada ) del mercado español* porque no va a aprovechar casi nada la subida que nos espera, y porque es un mierdo iliquido infumable. Mirar otros mercados, anda que no hay oportunidades.

Pero el rally navideño no lo quita nadie; lease eurobono, subasta encubierta, merkel se pone ciega a ginebras,... la noticia mamporrera de por medio me da exactamente igual. 

A partir de Mayo ya empezamos a cortar cabezas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2011)

Fin de mi aventura en patriots por el momento, guanazo brutal hoy, al final sali en 9,43. Entrada en 10.0 :: 

Pudo ser peor! 

Mañana por la mañana como penitencia (he roto algunas de mis normas en esta operación) me curraré algunos gráficos. Serán alemanes y franceses en principio ( a veces con los del chulibex no se me ocurre por donde meterles mano), pero se aceptan propuestas.

Por cierto, sepan que el broker de ing no tiene SL en el mercado americano. No me canso de mandarles mails diciéndoles lo cutre que eso es. He estado mirando el broede bankinter, alguo de aqui lo usa. La primeracosa que me tira para atrás es que cobran un 1% extra al tipo de cambio. Mientras que <ing es el 0.15. Ya veré que me compensa más.

Mr. Claca,desdeel prorealtime no se puede operar, ¿que broker usa?


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2011)

os hago un resumen de la jornada de mañana... 






Saludos


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

BME amplía el Ibex a 36 valores para evitar su salida


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fin de mi aventura en patriots por el momento, guanazo brutal hoy, al final sali en 9,43. Entrada en 10.0 ::
> 
> Pudo ser peor!
> 
> ...



Entre las francesas me permito sugerirle Gdf Suez


----------



## pepinox (13 Dic 2011)

Este pasado lunes 12 a las 8_:_00 a.m. en Radio Intereconomía salía el asesor que habla del pronóstico bursátil para el día (uno que habla como una metralleta y que parece que desayuna coca sin cortar) y decía el cachondo que él venía "movimiento lateral con tendencia alcista".

:XX:

Bwahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## Docma (13 Dic 2011)

Ya me jodieron la profecía de los 8.500 - 8.700 ::

Solo aguanto una semana y tenía pronosticado dos....... 

Mal signo lo de hoy, se desequilibra la balanza (aún más.......).

Ilustrisimo Pirata de los mares del sur, amante de la briosa Elaine y azote del infame LeChuck, tal y como veo el "patio", por ahora, no se me ocurren sugerencias para nuestro querido, entrañable y tirandoabajista Ibex.

Quizás mañana lo vea más claro y humildemente, pueda dar alguna orientación, pero hoy no.

Quizás no sea mala idea esperar un poquitín aunque a "río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores" pero también, a la par, me viene aquello que decía Napoleón : "Visteme despacio, que tengo prisa".

Mañana, más....... o


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fin de mi aventura en patriots por el momento, guanazo brutal hoy, al final sali en 9,43. Entrada en 10.0 ::
> 
> Pudo ser peor!
> 
> ...



Para bolsa americana merece mas la pena bk. Ese 1% es la diferencia sobre el spot al precio de compra y venta de una divisa. Todos los bancos lo realizan. El tema de bk es que tiene comisiones trimestrales por custodia y comision por dividendos, pero a poco que realices operaciones mayores a 3000 eu ya te habra compensado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## tarrito (13 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> os hago un resumen de la jornada de mañana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]Rob Zombie - Superbeast - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2011)

Para los foreros mas usanos. ¿Precio de entrada en cocacola a muy largo plazo? Sin importar si tengo que esperar 1,3,6 meses o un año para la entrada

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2011)

Tengan cuidado con los cortos en DAX.


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

Reuters avisa de que los yankies han llegado a un acuerdo para el presupuesto de 2012. No tengo más detalles... ay, mamita...!

Edito: Detalles por fín: 

Deal reached to fund government in 2012: aides | Reuters

Re-edito: nada de detalles, llegarán mañana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Reuters avisa de que los yankies han llegado a un acuerdo para el presupuesto de 2012. No tengo más detalles... ay, mamita...!
> 
> Edito: Detalles por fín:
> 
> ...



El EUR/USD sigue igual


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

Sip y el nikkei tampoco se mueve del -1,4% de la apertura. Probablemente les pesa más noticia de que las ventas de electrónica minorista han caído un 60% anual en nov.

Más lectura (corta):



> "Soon we will hold a military manoeuvre on how to close the Strait of Hormuz. If the world wants to make the region insecure, we will make the world insecure."



Iran Military Practicing Straits Of Hormuz Closure | ZeroHedge

Sólo para consumo interno? para tomar la temperatura de "las aguas"? órdago serio?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2011)

Subo el hilo del oro que se está pegando una torta....


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Dic 2011)

Nikkei y Hang Seng recuperan, el dólar aflojando y los futuros yankees en verde pero con pinzas... y a poco que mami bce nos traiga un tupper y salga buena la subasta quizás tengamos un respiro para llegar a vencimientos. Parece un poco pronto para en guanazo final.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fin de mi aventura en patriots por el momento, guanazo brutal hoy, al final sali en 9,43. Entrada en 10.0 ::
> 
> Pudo ser peor!
> 
> ...



Sobre ING, que yo sepa, tampoco tiene SL en Europa. Y en España no tienen SL dinámicos. Es uno de los trucos que uso para justificar el talegazo que llevo con las AMD. 

Supongo que te contestarán que no son un broker para operar, sino para guardar acciones semigratuitamente (a partir del año que viene cobran una pequeña comisión cada 6 meses si no has hecho ninguna operación de compra o venta). 

Estas navidades, que espero tener algo de tiempo disponible por primera vez desde el verano, miraré en serio clicktrade, que es aún más barato que ING, que está cubierto por el fondo de garantía de brokers de bolsa españoles (que no servirá de nada, pero mejor que esté que que no esté) y que debe ser algo más completo que ING (esto no es difícil). Aunque su página web es innavegable con chrome.

Edito para añadir: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/269121-mf-global-great-wall-st-re-hypothecation-scandal.html Rehipotecas basura: Cuando Hypo encontró a Hedge.

El montón de mierda sobre el que estamos flotando es acongojante. Ya empiezan a hablar sobre la banca en la sombra. Y algún día, aunque ya trataron de controlarlo, deberían empezar a hablar sobre la banca de corresponsalía y demás tropelías. He visto cosas que no creeríais (sí, además de los rayos c en la Puerta de Tannhäuser).


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> El montón de mierda sobre el que estamos flotando es acongojante. Ya empiezan a hablar sobre la banca en la sombra. Y algún día, aunque ya trataron de controlarlo, deberían empezar a hablar sobre la banca de corresponsalía y demás tropelías. He visto cosas que no creeríais (sí, además de los rayos c en la Puerta de Tannhäuser).



...Todos esos largos se perderán en el tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de guanear.».

Como bien dice Claca mejor alejarse de la pantalla. No puedo pasarme el día dandole al F5... suerte a todos.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ...Todos esos largos se perderán en el tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de guanear.».
> 
> Como bien dice Claca mejor alejarse de la pantalla. No puedo pasarme el día dandole al F5... suerte a todos.



No, pero en serio. A veces podemos pensar que los pufos solo son en instrumentos financieros. Pero es que yo, sin entrar en muchos detalles, he visto llegar a sucursales medianas a extranjeros, con papelitos de un banco canadiense en los que decía que el menda había depositado allí efectos (escrituras de propiedad de bienes inmuebles en Portugal) por valor de un gritón de euros, y la sucursal de aquí, a cambio de su correspondiente fee, acreditaba que el caballero era propietario de un papel que decía que había dejado un papel en un banquito en el que decía que era propietario de un fincón en Portugal. Y, al final de la cadena, eso se usaba como prueba del poderío patrimonial del menda. 

O garantías bancarias por importes millonarios emitidas por Banco Famoso SCoop. (en vez de SA), con domicilio en (bendito GoogleMaps) un tugurio andrajoso de un callejón infecto, sí, efectivamente, en UK. 

La cantidad de mierda que circula por el sistema bancario es acongojante. Y basta tener un contacto lejano y esporádico con el sistema para darse cuenta.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Buenos días, desde las 8 llevo currando.

Eso es síntoma de guano? ::


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2011)

Buenos días señores.

El DAX para hoy, si se mantiene por debajo de 5799 más rato de la cuenta 5.702 con proyección a 5.666.

Por arriba los 5898 sería objetivo a largo, si aguantamos los 800.

El IBEX por abajo tiene un 8158 la mar de atractivo, perdiéndose la posibilidad de guano en los 8.606, es decir, huele a guano de momento.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días, desde las 8 llevo currando.
> 
> Eso es síntoma de guano? ::



Es sintoma de que eres currante


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2011)

El dax empieza tonteando con nivel relevante pre-guano....


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Dic 2011)

He visto el movimiento del oro, y menuda leche. ¿Puede ser que el dinero se esté yendo a otro sitio o es una toma de beneficio? Agradecería que algún forero lo aclarase, puesto que no estoy metido en el tema de los metales.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Parece que los fundamentales han levantado su fea cabezota en NH.
NH Hoteles se hunde tras la ruptura con el grupo chino HNA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## monicagt (13 Dic 2011)

Esto pinta verde, el porqué? Ni idea, yo soy gacelilla y no entiendo, es una corazonada )


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Esto pinta verde, el porqué? Ni idea, yo soy gacelilla y no entiendo, es una corazonada )



Pinta verde?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Tiene el pensamiento daltonico o sabe algo que el resto no sabemos, cuente señorita cuente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Primera penitencia:

*GDF SUEZ*







Parece que está completando el HCH. El pullback ha sido algo exagerado, así que tomaremos esta figura con prudencia. Mientras no rompa al alza la directriz bajista (roja trazo grueso) pienso que corregirá hasta niveles entre el 50% y el 61.8% del B.R.A (*). Si sigue guaneando, siguiente estación 17.5x€. Y la pregunta del millón...tendrá huevos de llegar al objetivo POR TÉCNICO del HCH?

(*) Nota para los no-iniciados. B.R.A. No son las siglas de Bananian Region of Andalucia. Son las de.... BRRRRRRRRRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA


----------



## darwinn (13 Dic 2011)

Muy buenas, llevo unos días desconectado. 

Alguien me puede decir qué ha pasado con NHH? Joder, estuve a punto de quitármelas el otro día, y ahora bajan un 14%


----------



## rosonero (13 Dic 2011)

Buenos días a la forería

Un día más los 5800 del DAX echando humo de tanto pasarle por encima arriba y abajo.

Je je , ha sido escribirlo y decidirse.


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Muy buenas, llevo unos días desconectado.
> 
> Alguien me puede decir qué ha pasado con NHH? Joder, estuve a punto de quitármelas el otro día, y ahora bajan un 14%



Los chinos se han echado para atrás. No compran.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Los chinos se han echado para atrás. No compran.



Les han "indemnizado" con 15 millones de euros.

Vamos, que les han hecho un ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Los fibos del chulibex, al dax hasta el 5370 no lo suelten.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Dic 2011)

Sr. Chinito, ojalá se cumpla su proyección.
Sería como un sueño húmedo y compensaría las perdidas acumuladas en las últimas jornadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Que no van de hoteles sus señorias, un 14% de caida. La leche Merche.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

2ª Penitencia

*CARREFUR*







Me gusta, en el sentido que hay mucho por decidir. Como ya puse en otro post, está en un expansivo alcista. O estaba, ya que los máximos del _Bgggutal ggralie alsista_ no han superado los de noviembre, lo cual no es muy buena señal. Así que planteo dos posibles escenarios, _Ovaparriba _ y _Ovapabajo_ ::. 

_ovaparriba_ Ahora estaría tomándose un pausa realizando un triángulo. Objetivo por técnico ( :XX: ) Entorno de 24€.

_Ovapabajo_ Doble techo, objetivo 13€.

¿La clave? Ver que hace el precio en la zona marcada con una circunferencia. Cuidadiín con las fugas falsas y estaremos atentos a indicios o no de cambio de tendencia.
Con dos ******** ¿eh?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

Desde el trabajo, pues yo veo una señal muy buena de largos en el Dax para unas cuantas horas, quizás días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Sr. Chinito... ¿Usando escala logarítmica para NHH? Es ustéc malo, muy malo! ::



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Desde el trabajo, pues yo veo una señal muy buena de largos en el Dax para unas cuantas horas, quizás días.



Deje de trabajar hombre! Que nos hace sentir culpables! :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Dentro en TEF a 13,49.

SL 13,29.

SP: 14,35

Si hay que estar loco para entrar ahora pero yo nunca dije que estuviese muy cuerda


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Me ha molado el salvavidas que le han lanzado a los índices

Ahora a disfrutar en plan MM


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Dentro en TEF a 13,49.
> 
> SL 13,29.
> 
> ...









(estará ya recuperada, verdad?)

SUERTE!


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Sr. ghkghk, todos los miembros del HVEI35-6 estamos sanos y robustos, pero si necesitamos alguna medicina, nos la suministrará, ¿verdad?

Porque leyendo cosas como estas, uno se acongoja.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (estará ya recuperada, verdad?)
> 
> SUERTE!



No mucho...por eso no he entrado fuerte.

Es sólo una entrada pequeñita.

Como dirían ustedes sólo con la puntita. :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como dirían ustedes sólo con la puntita. :XX:



Pero, alma cándida, eso _siempre_ es mentira :XX::XX:


----------



## tatur (13 Dic 2011)

Señores, soy una gacela que tiene el secreto del exito para encontrar niveles.

Es un metodo que nunca les fallara.

Consiste en entrar donde servidor ponga el SL, en ese momento automaticamente se dara la vuelta y volara cual gaviota surca el cielo.

Van 3 seguidas en las que se me da la vuelta justo al tocar el SL, ni siquiera tiene la decencia de guanear un poco antes, no, tocar , vender y parriba.


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, soy una gacela que tiene el secreto del exito para encontrar niveles.
> 
> Es un metodo que nunca les fallara.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, pasa en las mejores familias, ya encontrará una compañía casadera y de buen ver que le de a usted unas alegrías. No se desanime, que las empresas son como los peces...


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, soy una gacela que tiene el secreto del exito para encontrar niveles.
> 
> Es un metodo que nunca les fallara.
> 
> ...



Si le sirve de consuelo a mi me pasa similar pero directamente con la entrada.

Entro en un nivel, un nivel que considero bueno y en la dirección correcta y según doy orden de entrada el gráfico da la vuelta buscando mi SL, da igual lo lejano que lo ponga. Una vez reventado(a veces al tick) se vuelve en el sentido que yo pensé en un primer momento.

Yo no llego a gacela...que tristeza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, soy una gacela que tiene el secreto del exito para encontrar niveles.
> 
> Es un metodo que nunca les fallara.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe, a la cuarta, entrará usted donde pensó anteriormente que debía colocar el SL. Guaneará, y luego se girará donde puso el SL. Las cosas son asínnnn. )


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Tranquilo, pasa en las mejores familias, ya encontrará una compañía casadera y de buen ver que le de a usted unas alegrías. No se desanime, que las empresas son como los peces...



... “Tú no haces al pez, tú capturas al pez. Ahora puedes cocinarlo, bien o mal, pero hasta ahí. El pez viene de algún otro lugar. Y a veces… a veces te habla, te dice cómo quiere que lo cocines”.

David Lynch, Las-ideas-son-como-los-peces

Y diga usted, Sr. Atman, ¿qué hace usted con las empresas? ¿También le hablan? ¿Le ha preguntado a su dentista con qué le anestesia?


----------



## darwinn (13 Dic 2011)

Bueno pues yo también entro largo en TEF (con poca carga eso sí)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ... “Tú no haces al pez, tú capturas al pez. Ahora puedes cocinarlo, bien o mal, pero hasta ahí. El pez viene de algún otro lugar. Y a veces… a veces te habla, te dice cómo quiere que lo cocines”.
> 
> David Lynch, Las-ideas-son-como-los-peces
> 
> Y diga usted, Sr. Atman, ¿qué hace usted con las empresas? ¿También le hablan? ¿Le ha preguntado a su dentista con qué le anestesia?



[YOUTUBE]DduAbLpZDHg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vX1CvW38cHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno pues yo también entro largo en TEF (con poca carga eso sí)



Por la mañana se ha levantado pepon el ibex,pero tranquilo que cuando llegue la tarde guaneara de lo lindo


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

pollastre de niveles, sólo si puede, gracias


----------



## Seren (13 Dic 2011)

No esta el tema para tocarlo ni largo ni corto ni por en medio, tras las subidas de la semana pasada ahora nos encontramos en una indefinición absoluta que hasta al más avezado trader le pueden freir.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Ahora esta en verde,en +0.35, es como el pito ese para atraer a los patos,pero en este caso son gacelas.
En cuanto llene el zurron pegara otra espanta para abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Pues yo voy largo...no sé si me pillaran los 10700 pronosticados para mañana en el ibex


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo voy largo...no sé si me pillaran los 10700 pronosticados para mañana en el ibex



Y en que va usted largo alma de Dios??
cumpla el mandato divino de enseñar al que no sabe::


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

No sé si habíamos comentado lo suficiente que somos IBEX 36.

BME ampla el Ibex a 36 valores para evitar su salida - Cotizalia.com

Nuestro _leoncio opador_ no para: consigue que su empresa no salga del IBEX, aunque sea de aquella manera, desarrolla novedosas técnicas de proyección bursátil basadas en aerostatos que ríase usted de Bollinger y las velas chinas... 

En cuanto tenga interlocutor, las farmacéuticas están salvadas; no sólo les pagarán lo que les deben, sino que les pagarán por adelantado las medicinas de un año.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y en que va usted largo alma de Dios??
> cumpla el mandato divino de enseñar al que no sabe::



En SP, nada de guarribex, pero poca cosa

yo aprovecharía hasta que tocara los 1260, que no sé si sera hoy, mañana,...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

joer...........
que aburrimiento


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)




----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En SP, nada de guarribex, pero poca cosa
> 
> yo aprovecharía hasta que tocara los 1260, que no sé si sera hoy, mañana,...



Bueno,ahi estas ganando por el cambio de moneda que favorece al dolar,pero no por incrementos de valor de las acciones


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

El euro quiere volar un rato...


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Se ha parado la cotizacion continua en tiempo real en mi broker ¿ a vosotros tambien?


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Ande está hoy todo el mundo?

Es festivo y no nos hemos enterado?


----------



## rosonero (13 Dic 2011)

Todos atentos a si el DAX rompe máximos del día y vuela.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ande está hoy todo el mundo?
> 
> Es festivo y no nos hemos enterado?



El hilo es bajista. Ya se ha comprobado, a la gente le gusta el color rojo y que corra la sangre.

Cuando hay subidas, esto se convierte en un after a las 2 de la tarde un martes


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Todos atentos a si el DAX rompe máximos del día y vuela.



Yo esperando que no los rompa y se hunda.

Vamos, hoy se va a los 6400 seguro.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Mientras gamesa y el pop no bajen de 3 aqui no hay guano,hoy es dia aburrido


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

me gustaria saber que está viendo ahora mismo pollastre en el escaner termal hace 10 minutos el bajón fue considerable


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (*) Nota para los no-iniciados. B.R.A. No son las siglas de Bananian Region of Andalucia. Son las de.... BRRRRRRRRRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA



Y si quieren más datos metan BRA en Google imagenes... verán como todos los resultados coinciden en lo alcista...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Hoy toca barbas, por cierto

Como sugiera algo de QE3 ya digo yo donde manda las bolsas...


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me gustaria saber que está viendo ahora mismo pollastre en el escaner termal hace 10 minutos el bajón fue considerable



A mi me gustaría estar dentro de la cabeza de Pollastre un día.

Eso tiene que ser bestial¡.

Los traders son mis ídolos.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Hacen falta ya las declaraciones del mariano de como nos van a azotar despues de navidades para mandar el ibex al 7500 o asi y comprar algo 
joder!! que uno se aburre
Lo grande es que el BB baje y el San suba,como se nota la patilla de los cuidadores para la conversion de las futuras preferentes


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi me gustaría estar dentro de la cabeza de Pollastre un día.
> 
> Eso tiene que ser bestial¡.
> 
> Los traders son mis ídolos.



No se fie usted,que cuentan las batallas victoriosas pero de las perdidas no sueltan ni mu,y esas tambien cuentan


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy toca barbas, por cierto
> 
> Como sugiera algo de QE3 ya digo yo donde manda las bolsas...



OK........
a las 20:15???


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, soy una gacela que tiene el secreto del exito para encontrar niveles.
> 
> Es un metodo que nunca les fallara.
> 
> ...



Tan dificil es acertar una quiniela de 14 como no acertar ningún resultado. No reniegue de su talento. Pero sobre todo no utilice sentimiento contrario con usted mismo... esas cosas no suelen acabar bien.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se fie usted,que cuentan las batallas victoriosas pero de las perdidas no sueltan ni mu,y esas tambien cuentan



Pues no se crea, por aquí tampoco se farolea mucho, y casi todos han narrado emboladas de muchos ceros. 

Normalmente, de lo que más orgullosos suelen estar nuestros traders, más que de sus trades generadoras de plusvalías, es de su _gestión de dinero_... y sobre eso dan pocas pistas, los muy puñeteros...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> OK........
> a las 20:15???



Eso es
.
.
.
.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

3ª estación de la penitencia, vamos a por las alemanas que son menos lorealistas!

*HOTCHIEF*







Bajista se mire por donde se mire. Como prodigio de oscurantismo y videncia, me aventuro que aterrizará sobre los 37.1€. Todo esto sin contar lo que parece, pero no me atrevía pintar como un HCH, con más cabeza que un puesto de muñequitos que la mandaría a mínimos de 2009..._Floreeeeeeen!! hay alguien ahi????_
Esta tarde más, que-vamo-a-comé.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Que silencio


----------



## darwinn (13 Dic 2011)

yo ando mordiéndome las uñas con TEF


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Estan comiendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que silencio


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Esperaremos la entrada usana para ver el guano de hoy,TLF a 12 euros.......


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

Yo preocupada por mi hija que esta justo en el epicentro del atentado de Lieja... paso de bolsa hasta que detengan al que ha tirado las granadas y anda suelto por las calles del casco histórico


PD Ya dejan salir a la gente de las tiendas y cafeterias y circular peatones por el centro... Ufff si es que... al final la bolsa será un remanso de paz


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo preocupada por mi hija que esta justo en el epicentro del atentado de Lieja... paso de bolsa hasta que detengan al que ha tirado las granadas y anda suelto por las calles del casco histórico



Espero esté todo bien. Hay que ser un desalmado hdlp para hacer una cosa así. En fin.


----------



## tatur (13 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo preocupada por mi hija que esta justo en el epicentro del atentado de Lieja... paso de bolsa hasta que detengan al que ha tirado las granadas y anda suelto por las calles del casco histórico
> 
> 
> PD Ya dejan salir a la gente de las tiendas y cafeterias y circular peatones por el centro... Ufff si es que... al final la bolsa será un remanso de paz



Acabo de enterarme, veras como todo es un susto y ya esta. 
Desgraciadamente hay gente que esta muy mal de la cabeza y creo que esto va a peor.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Esperemos que el forero que llevaba NH HOTELES vendiera.............


----------



## tatur (13 Dic 2011)

Parece que los usanos salen pepones, aguantaran?


----------



## darwinn (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperemos que el forero que llevaba NH HOTELES vendiera.............



Pues no, no vendí. Y lo que mal empieza mal acaba, decidí quitarme de encima GAM. El resultado es que GAM subió y esta bajonazo. 

Es lo que tiene el entrar cuando no se debe, luego todo sale mal


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Peponazos en usa sobre todo

Europa está tímido


----------



## rosonero (13 Dic 2011)

El DAX de nuevo contra máximos, ahora con la ayuda usana. Primer intento ... nulo


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues no, no vendí. Y lo que mal empieza mal acaba, decidí quitarme de encima GAM. El resultado es que GAM subió y esta bajonazo.
> 
> Es lo que tiene el entrar cuando no se debe, luego todo sale mal



Pero GAM es alquiler de maquinaria y esta tecnicamente quebrada y nh se puede recuperar con el turismo,yo he mandado una orden de compra aunque no creo que entre


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi me gustaría estar dentro de la cabeza de Pollastre un día.
> 
> Eso tiene que ser bestial¡.
> 
> Los traders son mis ídolos.




No se pierde Ud. gran cosa... al final del día, esto no deja de ser un trabajo, con sus peculiaridades varias. 

Muy exigente, sí.... que peleas contra lo mejorcito del puto planeta, sí.... pero trabajo, al fin y al cabo. Importa el llegar a final de mes con la cuenta en positivo, cuanto más mejor... como en cualquier trabajo 

Así que, antes de que te des cuenta, ya has cogido cierta rutina... como en cualquier trabajo 

Ahora bien, que lo que a mí me aporta este trabajo, como reto profesional y como recompensa económica, no me lo podría aportar _ningún otro trabajo_... pues también


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

Bueno, ahora, salimos bien de los largos en dax de la mañana.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sr. ghkghk, todos los miembros del HVEI35-6 estamos sanos y robustos, pero si necesitamos alguna medicina, nos la suministrará, ¿verdad?
> 
> Porque leyendo cosas como estas, uno se acongoja.



Sabe que haré lo que esté en mi mano, pero la situación es CAÓTICA. En 2012 si las cosas no varían muy mucho alguna grande va a dejar de suministrar en España.

El copago lo tenemos en 3, 2, 1... Y no es necesario, sino lo siguiente.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No se pierde Ud. gran cosa... al final del día, esto no deja de ser un trabajo, con sus peculiaridades varias.
> 
> Muy exigente, sí.... que peleas contra lo mejorcito del puto planeta, sí.... pero trabajo, al fin y al cabo. Importa el llegar a final de mes con la cuenta en positivo, cuanto más mejor... como en cualquier trabajo
> 
> ...



No me lie :no:

Usted tiene un control emocional que no es lo "normal", eso o es el peor trader del mundo :XX:

Yo os admiro¡¡ no por mover más o menos dinero si no por el equilibro y la capacidad analítica que requiere vuestro curro.


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2011)

Pero si estamos diciendo la misma cosa... fíjese, Ud. me habla de control emocional, y yo le hablo de rutina.

Qué mejor control emocional hay, que tomarse sus operaciones diarias como "cosa de rutina".

En ese punto, desaparece todo vestigio de trading emocional, y sólo queda... bueno, el trading.




Silenciosa dijo:


> No me lie :no:
> 
> Usted tiene un control emocional que no es lo "normal", eso o es el peor trader del mundo :XX:
> 
> Yo os admiro¡¡ no por mover más o menos dinero si no por el equilibro y la capacidad analítica que requiere vuestro curro.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

Ay ay ay ... que coño les pasa hoy a BBVA y caixabank . Será que les van a endosar Bankia a uno de los dos.... Que dolor con los malditos BBVAs... y lo que va a durar esto antes de poder salir sin perdidas estridentes.....


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2011)

A que esperan para sacar los gansos, esto se desploma ya.....

Por cierto, buenas tardes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Bernanke no anunciara nuevas medidas. Señor Carpatosmulder diga algo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

4ª Estación de penitencia....solo me queda una :S

*FRESENIUS MEDICAL CARE*







Desde mínimos 2009 ha estado en peponic mode hasta julio de este año siguiendo una directriz hasta los 55€. Después se ha apoyado hasta, oops!. la siguiente línea de velocidad. Esta ahora se ha convertido en resistencia (vemos que ha chocado un par de veces con ella). Ahora está dentro de un canal bajista (verde y rojo trazo fino) y acercándose a la directriz alcista (verde trazo grueso) siguiendo máximo y mínimos decrecientes:

a) En mi opinión más probale porque mi sentimiento es guanoso. Debería romper la directriz, luego esa zona de soportes marcada en verde, para despues encontrarse con su bienamada 2ª linea de velocidad de nuevo. 

b) En este caso debería primero romper la bajista de trazo fino en rojo para intentar tocar la otra bajista. En mi opinión menos probable, pero quizás a la tercera va la vencida.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Bueno,yo me he metio en NH a 2,38,

Nota
Voy palmando,como siempre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,yo me he metio en NH a 2,38,
> 
> Nota
> Voy palmando,como siempre



Por curiosidad. ¿Como son los fundamentales de NHH?


----------



## Mulder (13 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bernanke no anunciara nuevas medidas. Señor Carpatosmulder diga algo.



Pues que casualidad que andaba por aquí poniéndome al día entre lio y lio...

A las 13:13 (curiosa hora) en punto han metido un mangerazo vendedor de 2859 contratos, algo normal en un día martes y 13 como hoy ¿verdad?


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Ala que bajón han pegado las TEF.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por curiosidad. ¿Como son los fundamentales de NHH?



La verdad es que no la he estudiado,ha sido un amor a primera vista
pero ya que soy accionista voy a mirarlo y ahora vuelvo


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> A que esperan para sacar los gansos, esto se desploma ya.....
> 
> Por cierto, buenas tardes



Tonuel:  Queremos bailar ar ar


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2011)

El Euro/Dólar ya ha tocado el objetivo de 1.315, habrá que buscar cotas más ambiciosas ¿1.28¿


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo preocupada por mi hija que esta justo en el epicentro del atentado de Lieja... paso de bolsa hasta que detengan al que ha tirado las granadas y anda suelto por las calles del casco histórico
> 
> 
> PD Ya dejan salir a la gente de las tiendas y cafeterias y circular peatones por el centro... Ufff si es que... al final la bolsa será un remanso de paz



Bueno, pues menos mal. Coincido con nuestro aspirante a pirata, mucho HDLGP anda suelto por ahí, aunque parece que este ya no va a joder más. Lástima que no les da solo por matarse ellos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La verdad es que no la he estudiado,ha sido un amor a primera vista
> pero ya que soy accionista voy a mirarlo y ahora vuelvo



Sr Votin, tenía un gráfico de NHH. Joer me admiro :o ::







Miren que la opción a) siempre es la que primero elijo. 
No si es que el gráfico ya estaba descontando (ay que me lol, que me da algo!) la noticia de los chinos.

El gráfico (datos de ayer) decía que esto se iba para los 2.5x € y mire por donde anda hoy. Hay un soporte por 2.3x€, lo siguiente: el infierno de marzo de 2009 sobre los 1.55€.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Está bueno el Cárpatos...

Toda esta bajada de las bolsas y más rápida aún en el euro que se ha ido a mínimos de 11 meses, lo ha causado la Doctora Merkel, tras decir que no rotundo a cualquier incremento del fondo de rescate.


----------



## Misterio (13 Dic 2011)

Bueno mañana es el día en que llegamos a 10.700 puntos, supongo que va a ser un día histórico .

Aunque bueno supongo que viendo su firma habrá que darle de margen hasta el 31 por si mañana no pasa.



> Bolsa Mística
> tras el éxito del místico 7.700... empieza un viaje alcista al místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011
> http://diasdebolsa.com/foros-bolsa/f...o-10700-a.html


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

La doctora la vuelve a liar. Nein, nein y nein. *Muchos economistas empiezan a dudar de la capacidad de la doctora* (en física), para afrontar temas económicos tan delicados. Otros directamente dicen que no se entera de nada. La ortodoxia es una cosa, y ser más papista que el Papa es otra. Tiene muchos asesores pero no les hace caso. Hay que recordar que le recomendaron una especie de eurobonos por lo que pasaran del 60% todos los países, ella dijo que no. *En uno de estos nein, nos manda a todos a mejor vida.*


----------



## DeCafeina (13 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sabe que haré lo que esté en mi mano, pero la situación es CAÓTICA. En 2012 si las cosas no varían muy mucho alguna grande va a dejar de suministrar en España.
> 
> El *copago* lo tenemos en 3, 2, 1... Y no es necesario, sino lo siguiente.



Disculpe que le corrija, pero quería usted decir el *re-pago*, ¿verdad?. Porque yo que nunca voy al médico el día que tenga que ir lo voy a tener que pagar dos veces. 

Perdon por el enfurruñamiento, pero es que me toca un poco las albóndigas.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Entonces...lo que me perdí cuando estaba malita era el famoso rally navideño que pronosticábais?


----------



## Misterio (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> La doctora la vuelve a liar. Nein, nein y nein. *Muchos economistas empiezan a dudar de la capacidad de la doctora* (en física), para afrontar temas económicos tan delicados. Otros directamente dicen que no se entera de nada. La ortodoxia es una cosa, y ser más papista que el Papa es otra. Tiene muchos asesores pero no les hace caso. Hay que recordar que le recomendaron una especie de eurobonos por lo que pasaran del 60% todos los países, ella dijo que no. *En uno de estos nein, nos manda a todos a mejor vida.*



Se me acaban las palabras :8: .


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

A punto de q me salte el SL

Que fuerte¡¡¡


----------



## tatur (13 Dic 2011)

Ha sido flaquear los usanos y entrar en modus guanus operandi. Se ve que en europa habia ganas de guanear.


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

Sobre estos niveles es cuando debemos estar atentos para ver si se puede entrar largos.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por curiosidad. ¿Como son los fundamentales de NHH?



Por su valor patrimonial deberia estar por 4.6 la accion,el doble de lo que cotiza
aunque yo la pondria cerca de 5,todo dependera de su valor de especulacion
Hay mucho banco o caja de Ahorros como accionistas de por medio


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Dic 2011)

Guanas tardes


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

In Barbas we trust

Sólo un QE3 nos podrá salvar


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Dic 2011)

Esta no es una "perroflauta"???????????? Porque tambien la esta liando...... O esta bien hecho, ya que como son alemanes y saben mucho... (modo irónico)


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Esta no es una "perroflauta"???????????? Porque tambien la esta liando...... O esta bien hecho, ya que como son alemanes y saben mucho... (modo irónico)



La madre que la pario a la tipa...

Una bocachancla mamporrera está hecha


----------



## Seren (13 Dic 2011)

Las europeas arrastran literalmente al todopoderoso SP que aguanta aún plano como puede, y el euro en 1,30. Vaya final de sesión,y aún quedan 15 min ::


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr Votin, tenía un gráfico de NHH. Joer me admiro :o ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen un patrimonio impresionante,ni de coña vale a 1.55,pero vamos que casi lo mismo que he visto en su balance de la cnmv


----------



## Estilicón (13 Dic 2011)

Y renta 4 caído y no puedo ver nada , ni intentar entrar al final en algo.

Sus muelas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El Euro/Dólar ya ha tocado el objetivo de 1.315, habrá que buscar cotas más ambiciosas ¿1.28¿



Mi opinión a largo plazo...







¿Después? a por los 1.75 $/€ ::


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Y renta 4 caído y no puedo ver nada , ni intentar entrar al final en algo.
> 
> Sus muelas.



No te preocupes, yo te actualizo.


----------



## Estilicón (13 Dic 2011)

Me cago en todo. TEF cayó a 13,35 y no he podido entrar porque estaba caído el servidor.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Venga barbas, portate bien

Suelta algo, dí que tu marca de cereales preferida es "QE3"


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mi opinión a largo plazo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-142.html#post5355129

Para ver otros puntos de vista ;-)


----------



## tatur (13 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Me cago en todo. TEF cayó a 13,35 y no he podido entrar porque estaba caído el servidor.



creo que vas a tener otra oportunidad


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Bueno

mañana ¿cuanto tiene que subir el ibex (en %) para llegar a los 10700?


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Me cago en todo. TEF cayó a 13,35 y no he podido entrar porque estaba caído el servidor.



13,39 ahora


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Ya estamos recuperando...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-142.html#post5355129
> 
> Para ver otros puntos de vista ;-)



Me doy besos! Si hasta le di un thanks!


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno
> 
> mañana ¿cuanto tiene que subir el ibex (en %) para llegar a los 10700?



Si mañana llega el Ibex a los 10700 les cuelgo un video de "Silenciosa bailando muiñeiras en pelota picada".


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre estos niveles es cuando debemos estar atentos para ver si se puede entrar largos.



y cuales serían esos niveles 8233-8360??


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Pues NH estara bajando,pero hay lista de espera a lo bestia para comprar 131k contra 11k


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno
> 
> mañana ¿cuanto tiene que subir el ibex (en %) para llegar a los 10700?



NAN ::


----------



## tatur (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si mañana llega el Ibex a los 10700 les cuelgo un video de "Silenciosa bailando muiñeiras en pelota picada".




cuidado que dos mil y pico puntos para el chulibex son minucias como tenga el dia tonto


----------



## Estilicón (13 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> creo que vas a tener otra oportunidad



Me da que aunque vuelva no lo pillo. Se ha vuelto a caer 

Con la suerte que tengo, lo mismo era la buena. Como mañana llegue pepón les mando a tomar por c...:cook:


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y cuales serían esos niveles 8200-8300??



Sí, aunque el giro al alza no está realizado todavía.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Que puta ruina la que ha montado la Merkel en dos minutos...


----------



## Estilicón (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si mañana llega el Ibex a los 10700 les cuelgo un video de "Silenciosa bailando muiñeiras en pelota picada".



¡Que llegue!, ¡que llegue!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Mañana tiene que subir aproximadamente, un 28% de "ná" en el ibex para llegar a la predicción.

Vendemos una cosa por allí, privatizamos otra, y...facilísimo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que puta ruina la que ha montado la Merkel en dos minutos...



Pero vamos a ver sr. Pepitoria. ¿Que quiere que diga? Si bueno vale, nosotros pagamos la fieshhhta. Yo haría lo mismo que ella. Si hemos de pagar, pagaremos. Pero el cotarro lo vamos a manejar nosotros. Así que _preparensen_ los _machen_.


----------



## vyk (13 Dic 2011)

Bueno, al final pudo haber sido peor...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Señor, mañana el ibex subira un 28%, jojojo. Que festival. Yo ya me he puesto largo...


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana tiene que subir aproximadamente, un 28% de "ná" en el ibex para llegar a la predicción.
> 
> Vendemos una cosa por allí, privatizamos otra, y...facilísimo.



Sí, pero la broma habrá costado más de algún disgusto a los pobres incautos que se fiaron del oráculo. Aquí estamos de coña, pero el tema de fondo es serio. Un mínimo de rigor es imprescindible cuando decimos ciertas cosas, si no, mejor estar callado, porque una cosa es equivocarse y otra muy distinta inventarse una opinión para pasar el rato.


----------



## faraico (13 Dic 2011)

Jeje,es la leche este foro....ya no se cuando alguien dice:"podria haber sido ppeor" lo dice desde punto de vista corto o largo....

Veremos maniana,pero la semana se presenta larga....


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, pero la broma habrá costado más de algún disgusto a los pobres incautos que se fiaron del oráculo. Aquí estamos de coña, pero el tema de fondo es serio. Un mínimo de rigor es imprescindible cuando decimos ciertas cosas, si no, mejor estar callado, porque una cosa es equivocarse y otra muy distinta inventarse una opinión para pasar el rato.



Yo creo que más de uno le vió el diente al tipo este,




¿ o no ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Claca espero que tu control de conocimiento del medio lo aprobaras. Cuelga un grafico del ibex y te distraes. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¡Que llegue!, ¡que llegue!



Venga va

Vamos a apalancarnos con todo lo gordo y tocamos la cifra aunque sea por unos segundos. 

Forocoches rulesss!! (ah, no, que esto no es FC) ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, pero la broma habrá costado más de algún disgusto a los pobres incautos que se fiaron del oráculo. Aquí estamos de coña, pero el tema de fondo es serio. Un mínimo de rigor es imprescindible cuando decimos ciertas cosas, si no, mejor estar callado, porque una cosa es equivocarse y otra muy distinta inventarse una opinión para pasar el rato.



El "justo castigo" sería si él mismo se ha fiado de su oráculo, cosa que dudo. Y ni aún así le deseo ese mal. Ni a él ni a nadie.


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, pero la broma habrá costado más de algún disgusto a los pobres incautos que se fiaron del oráculo. Aquí estamos de coña, pero el tema de fondo es serio. Un mínimo de rigor es imprescindible cuando decimos ciertas cosas, si no, mejor estar callado, porque una cosa es equivocarse y otra muy distinta inventarse una opinión para pasar el rato.



Pero vamos quien le hiciera caso se lo tiene bien merecido y le servirá de escarmiento (espero que no haya sido mucho dinero, si alguien ha perdido). Así también se aprende.

Es lo mismo que hacerle caso a Carlos Jesús y prepararse para un viaje a Raticulí.::::


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que ese es otro valor para no estar en el corto plazo. En mi opinión este tipo de chicharros tienen una filosofía distinta, no se puede ir en busca de un 5%. Un 5% debe ser el stop mínimo en la mayoría de operaciones para ir en busca de un 15% o un 20%. Janus es un crack que se mueve con mucha gracia en plazos muy cortos, pero esas habilidades no las tiene todo el mundo y más nos vale aceptarlo.
> 
> PRISA:
> 
> ...



Sólo ilustrar que cada valor tiene su stop. No hay _mucho_ o _poco_ porcentaje, sólo el necesario:







Si las cuentas no salen, no salen, pero nunca debemos adaptar un precio a nuestra operativa, siempre debe ser al revés.


----------



## Estilicón (13 Dic 2011)

En fin, que se le va a hacer, ya habrá mas oportunidades. 

Me voy a hacer deporte para relajarme. Suerte mañana a los que estais dentro. 

Cuidado si se pierden de nuevo los 8200. Los 8150 es para pensarse el seguir dentro en largo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

La mañana de hoy iba normal con su guerra de contratos por todo lo alto, fruto de la semana de vencimiento que tenemos en marcha, aunque entraban órdenes grandes en todas direcciones todo aparentaba normal y el saldo no se escoraba demasiado hacia ninguna dirección. A las 13:13 en punto han colocado 2859 órdenes a la venta y desde entonces el saldo ya no se ha vuelto a recuperar, se ha alcanzado el mínimo diario poco antes del cierre de hoy.

En subasta han comprado unos 200 contratos.

En resumen, el día ha quedado lateral pero algo bajista en el precio y las ventas han sido bastante duras aunque la subasta parece dar un destello de luz, yo no me fiaría sigo viéndolo todo con sesgo negativo, pero durante esta semana podemos ver cualquier cosa, tras el manguerazo de órdenes se ha seguido vendiendo. Para mañana deberíamos seguir bajando ya que el lateral-bajista de hoy parece tener el objetivo de distribuir sin que se note mucho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Telefonica, junto con san, bbva tienen recorrido a la baja todavia.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Y con el grafico anterior, el dax hasta el 5370 no lo suelto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Y última estación de mi penitencia.

*RWE*





Guaneando desde el 2010, y a mi entender, más guaneará.
Discúlpen el escueto comentario, pero cansado estoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Spoiler



El tipo de arriba me visitó ayer. Un sr. muy amable!


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Entonces...lo que me perdí cuando estaba malita era el famoso rally navideño que pronosticábais?



Sí, más que un rally, resultó ser una carrera de F1; ya sabe lo que dice el pelma de Lobato: "si parpadean, se lo pierden". :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



QE3 más eurobonos más subida de un 4% del crecimiento esperado en China... quién sabe!


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y última estación de mi penitencia.
> 
> *RWE*
> 
> ...



El último guarrazo de estos se debe a que han colocado algo así como 2.100 millones de euros entre institucionales (acciones nueva) y accionistas (autocartera) con derecho a cobrar dividendos retroactivamente desde enero de este año.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Disculpe que le corrija, pero quería usted decir el *re-pago*, ¿verdad?. Porque yo que nunca voy al médico el día que tenga que ir lo voy a tener que pagar dos veces.
> 
> Perdon por el enfurruñamiento, pero es que me toca un poco las albóndigas.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Sí, quizá esté mejor expresado repago. Aunque realmente lo que debería ser es, simplemente, pago. Así llamamos al pago en el metro o el autobús. Se construye con dinero público, pero aun así se cobra uno o dos euros por su uso, que sin duda no dan para mantenerlo sólo por sus usuarios.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, quizá esté mejor expresado repago. Aunque realmente lo que debería ser es, simplemente, pago. Así llamamos al pago en el metro o el autobús. Se construye con dinero público, pero aun así se cobra uno o dos euros por su uso, que sin duda no dan para mantenerlo sólo por sus usuarios.



disculpe, me parece que ha dicho que una empresa farmaceútica se pira ¿puede decirnos si es europea o americana?


----------



## ddddd (13 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo seguís viendo la posibilidad de entrada en Nvidia en estos momentos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpe, me parece que ha dicho que una empresa farmaceútica se pira ¿puede decirnos si es europea o americana?




No, no. He querido decir que apostaría por que alguna se va a ir. Se oye el runrún (¿se escribe así? : de muchas, pero no hay una candidata clara. Pero ya no pagan a las farmacias (y estas a sus distribuidores) en muchas comunidades, y más que vendrán. Por ahora los distribuidores aguantan a costa de los bancos, pero está el vaso a falta de una simple gota para que estos digan: "basta". Y en ese momento los laboratorios van a tener que tomar una decisión, porque vía hospitales tampoco cobran...


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo seguís viendo la posibilidad de entrada en Nvidia en estos momentos?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Yo le hago un refrito de noticias, porque soy de letras y el dibujo técnico no es lo mío. 

El chip Tegra 3 parece que no ha salido especialmente bueno, pero siguen siendo los que mejores chips tienen para tablets y smartphones.

Las tarjetas gráficas están de capa caída, y además parece que AMD/ATI tiene mejor producto actualmente. 

Apple va a volver a utilizar sus chips gráficos en los airbooks o como se llamen. 

De todas formas, el sector de los micros parecía ir de cine hasta ayer, cuando Intel publicó un relevante diciendo que no va a alcanzar las previsiones de beneficios por culpa de la escasez de discos duros derivada de las inundaciones en las fábricas de discos duros de Tailandia. Intel se ha dado un trompazo mediano, y hay analistas que creen que detrás de esa noticia huele a cuco, porque lo de las inundaciones se sabía hace tiempo.

Personalmente yo no entraría ahora ni loco. Tiene que haber mejores sitios en los que meter el dinero. Y se lo digo yo, que estoy :::: dentro de AMD, a 7,06.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo seguís viendo la posibilidad de entrada en Nvidia en estos momentos?
> 
> Muchas gracias.









Yo la veo bajista. El recorrido marcado por las flechas blancas es mi hipótesis de trabajo.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sólo ilustrar que cada valor tiene su stop. No hay _mucho_ o _poco_ porcentaje, sólo el necesario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Equilecue!. Ahí estamos montados y subiendo el stop tras el rebote.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

Venga, venga

Ya está aquí el barbas


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, tengan cuidado los cortos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

Y respecto a

*AMD*







También la veo bajista. Si no la detienen los 5$ se debería dar un paseo hasta los 4.3$


----------



## The Hellion (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y respecto a
> 
> *AMD*
> 
> ...



Y mire que he estado a punto de repetir las famosas palabras de Fernando Alonso cuando con el coche hecho unos zorros, se le acercaba Hamilton: 

No quiero saberlo... :XX::XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]g2sNCvAXgec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

el barbas ha dicho que no hay QE3,?
mi inglés no es muy bueno::

ha propuesto medicina::, creo que no?


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

Ya está... si es que ya está... es sentir que la Urraca Barbuda empieza a graznar y a todos se les hacen los dedos gominolas. Señores que los QEs no arreglaron nada, que la relajación de tipos tampoco consiguió nada. Que la economía se va a tomar por culo, si no es hoy es mañana y si no pasado. Que queriendo evitar los errores del 29-38, están cometiendo otros aún mayores... que a la vista de lo que hay, creo que era GS estaba pensando en crear un "nuevo" instrumento derivado esta vez... ya-me-pierdo-de-que-era... 

Déjennos ir aterrizando, porque si no el día que esto explote, que explotará... no va a quedar en pie ni la bandera de Iwo Jima...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2011)

el barbas 

*guano de mi corazón*


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

La economía se expande moderadamente a pesar del enfriamiento mundial. Las tensiones actuales creen que supone riesgos para la economía de EEUU. El empleo mejora pero el paro sigue alto. 

La votación 9 a 1. Evans se ha opouesto, y pedía expansión extra. 

Dicen que mantendrán tipos muy bajos hasta como poco mediados de 2.013. Siguen tipos igual.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

*RTI RELOADED*


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

Evans lo de siempre, dale a la maquinita... es de la Fed de Chicago, ya saben... la famiglia nunca desapareció del todo... sólo que ahora tienen otros nombres.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Dic 2011)

toma ostia!


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

sí, es lo que pasa cuando a un drogadicto le dices que hoy no hay dosis. se encabrona, pero poquito, a ver si mañana hay más suerte...

que conste que todo esto que digo no tiene NADA que ver con el hecho que de que yo esté corto...

de verdad que no...

en serio...








:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Equilecue!. Ahí estamos montados y subiendo el stop tras el rebote.



Hoy he sido un niño malo y estando en liquidez no he resistido el mono y me he comprado 5000 acc de NH Hoteles a 2,38 si,ademas ha cerrado a 2,30 para mas inri::
¿como lo ves?
¿he pecado?:cook:
¿saldre de esta sin rasguños?::


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

NO puede ser en serio... ¿ahora arman un rebote sobre los mínimos del pasado viernes? Que ayer estuvieron en el juego y fueron débiles... por favor...


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy he sido un niño malo y estando en liquidez no he resistido el mono y me he comprado 5000 acc de NH Hoteles a 2,38 si,ademas ha cerrado a 2,30 para mas inri::
> ¿como lo ves?
> ¿he pecado?:cook:
> ¿saldre de esta sin rasguños?::



Regalan estancias a los accionistas? No, por nada...

Bueno, en serio. Caída creo que hoy del 18%... yo diría que algo lo arreglarán, pero... en general esto se va a donde se tiene que ir...


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Regalan estancias a los accionistas? No, por nada...



El caso es que por fundamentales cotiza a la mitad del valor de libros,pero,pero...tiene una deudilla de 300 mm de euracos de dificil refinanciacion y los tiempos para vender patrimonio no son buenos....
Eso si,si vendiera parte de su patrimonio a su valor se pondria a 5 euracos al tiron


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2011)

De momento sigue aguantando


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2011)

cuidado con el canario de la mina: EUR/USD.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2011)

Dejemos que el guano se acerque a nosotros.

Hoy estoy patriota.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy he sido un niño malo y estando en liquidez no he resistido el mono y me he comprado 5000 acc de NH Hoteles a 2,38 si,ademas ha cerrado a 2,30 para mas inri::
> ¿como lo ves?
> ¿he pecado?:cook:
> ¿saldre de esta sin rasguños?::



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/266856-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-225.html#post5433375

Es ustec un rácano con los _thanks_. Se lo pinto, le clavo el soporte, ¿que más quiere?

Se lo actualizo.






En mi opinión mientras no pierda los 2.3€ debería estar tranquilo. Otra cosa es el brrrrrutal volumen de hoy. Amén que los osciladores están en guano mode. Pero esto último podría ser debido a las brrrrrrutales bajadas de estos dias. Si aguanta en 2.3. se podría dar un paseo hasta los 2.7s, que supondría llegar hasta el 50% de la brrrrrutal caida y cerrar parcialmente el gap de hoy.

Anda, estírese y deme un thanks!


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/266856-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-225.html#post5433375
> 
> Es ustec un rácano con los _thanks_. Se lo pinto, le clavo el soporte, ¿que más quiere?
> 
> ...



Le doy yo el thanks aunque los míos estén más devaluados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dejemos que el guano se acerque a nosotros.
> 
> Hoy estoy patriota.



Eso es algún tipo de agitador, ¿verdad? No es una pajita, ¿a que no? ¿A que ustéc no bebe con pajita? ::



Silenciosa dijo:


> Le doy yo el thanks aunque los míos estén más devaluados.



Aqui todos valen igual, Srta. Silenciosa. Menos los del sr. MV que son de _horo_, 0 thanks el tio cab*ón! (_no personal ofense_)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

Hola, mi resumen de la jornada (incluido enagás, mi penitencia temporal).
El ibex parece que después del señuelo del viernes, está realizando un retroceso a zonas correctas, el que hizo por cierto el dax esa mañana del viernes y que ha sondeado de nuevo (debería haber ido creo tecnicamente incluso a la zona de 5700+-).
Aqui hay una serie de circunstancias. El escenario probable está ya dentro del margen, es decir, los 8250 y a lo sumo, los 8070 que nos enviaría en un 2º alcista de 1250 sobre los 9320-9350 haciendo un doble techo (los 9400 no los contemplo ya pq activariamos un doble suelo realizado en 7600, con clavicular en los 9300 y pico y con un rango de esos 1700 hasta 11000 ptos, pero ese escenario es 100% imposible pienso o 100% improbable vamos). Yo creo que estamos en niveles (quizás nos vamos algo más abajo) de soltar el último suspiro hacia arriba y luego el tobogán (el eu/dólar, que lleva un mes de adelanto en activación de estructuras, hay activado algo que me parece muy importante, señala un objetivo en torno a los 1,24). Por otra parte, hay un gap abierto en 8940-8950 +- que deberíamos cerrar en poco tiempo (pq creo que la próxima vez que visitemos estos niveles será en 2013) antes de caminar hasta los infiernos
Enagás soy más optimista para los próximos días, no se atreve a romper la media de 50 sesiones,ha tocado el fibo del 50% que coincide tb con el 50% del marubozu y pienso que rebotará hasta como primer objetivo los 14,8-14,9 como primer objetivo.


----------



## atlanterra (13 Dic 2011)

El SP está guaneando de lo lindo....:ouch:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

Un largo en el dax ahora (joder, parece que me ha querido poner a prueba lo escrito hace 25 minutos) con sl en los 5690 no estaría de más, no?


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/266856-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-225.html#post5433375
> 
> Es ustec un rácano con los _thanks_. Se lo pinto, le clavo el soporte, ¿que más quiere?
> 
> ...



He puesto el automatico de venta a 2,50
si lo recupera esta semana sera suficiente
Muy buen trabajo con el grafico,lo que me extraña es que janus no surfeara esta mañana con nh,hacia unas olas de cine 
Me ha parecido ver ordenes de compra de hasta 83k camufladas en los niveles
mas bajos y retirandose conforme bajaba 
Alguien ha comprado mucho en subasta
PD
Por cierto,el volumen de nh ha sido muy MUY alto,mas que arcelor que capitaliza 40 veces mas


----------



## DeCafeina (13 Dic 2011)

Qué divertido el final en USA. En el dow han volado abajo y arriba 50 puntos en cosa de dos minutos.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Alguien me puede explicar como una empresa que mueve normalmente 400k al dia pasa a 8 millones de volumen de un dia para otro?????

SON 20 VECES MAS DE VOLUMEN de un dia para otro en NH


----------



## llaveenmano (13 Dic 2011)




----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como una empresa que mueve normalmente 400k al dia pasa a 8 millones de volumen de un dia para otro?????
> 
> SON 20 VECES MAS DE VOLUMEN de un dia para otro en NH



No entiendo mucho pero ¿La esta comprando alguien de tapadillo? 
Será una obviedad pero es lo primero que se me ocurre y como maldad, la estará recomprando AC


----------



## Mulder (13 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola, mi resumen de la jornada (incluido enagás, mi penitencia temporal).
> El ibex parece que después del señuelo del viernes, está realizando un retroceso a zonas correctas, el que hizo por cierto el dax esa mañana del viernes y que ha sondeado de nuevo (debería haber ido creo tecnicamente incluso a la zona de 5700+-).
> Aqui hay una serie de circunstancias. El escenario probable está ya dentro del margen, es decir, los 8250 y a lo sumo, los 8070 que nos enviaría en un 2º alcista de 1250 sobre los 9320-9350 haciendo un doble techo (los 9400 no los contemplo ya pq activariamos un doble suelo realizado en 7600, con clavicular en los 9300 y pico y con un rango de esos 1700 hasta 11000 ptos, pero ese escenario es 100% imposible pienso o 100% improbable vamos). Yo creo que estamos en niveles (quizás nos vamos algo más abajo) de soltar el último suspiro hacia arriba y luego el tobogán (el eu/dólar, que lleva un mes de adelanto en activación de estructuras, hay activado algo que me parece muy importante, señala un objetivo en torno a los 1,24). Por otra parte, hay un gap abierto en 8940-8950 +- que deberíamos cerrar en poco tiempo (pq creo que la próxima vez que visitemos estos niveles será en 2013) antes de caminar hasta los infiernos
> Enagás soy más optimista para los próximos días, no se atreve a romper la media de 50 sesiones,ha tocado el fibo del 50% que coincide tb con el 50% del marubozu y pienso que rebotará hasta como primer objetivo los 14,8-14,9 como primer objetivo.



Aunque le haya dado un thanks sepa que normalmente no lleo sus posts por el abigarramiento de letras que hay en ellos.

¿Sería posible que pulsara el intro un par de veces en vez de una?


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque le haya dado un thanks sepa que normalmente no lleo sus posts por el abigarramiento de letras que hay en ellos.
> 
> ¿Sería posible que pulsara el intro un par de veces en vez de una?



Dile que saque la bola
es mas rapido y se entiende mejor::


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2011)

Pulse el intro un par de veces pero siga escribiendo que a mi me sirve para aprender....


----------



## vigobay (13 Dic 2011)

Os copio otro artículo interesante del blog de Fernando Damián

El Ibex nació el 29 de diciembre de 1989 con un nivel base de 3000 puntos. Es demasiado joven para ser analizado con sólo los datos disponibles. Quien trace unas líneas desde los mínimos de esos días, se equivocará. No obtendrá la línea de tendencia.

Los años de inicio de la tendencia que hoy se recorta son 1982 y 1974.

Sería insensato estimar que el Ibex35 es el ombligo de las bolsas mundiales. Así dicho, con dureza, ya se habrá dado cuenta del error.

Para ver una buena tendencia de largo plazo, hay que analizar indiscutiblemente al Dow Jones, en tanto estamos actualmente en la necesidad de hacer un poco de memoria. De otra forma no se van a entender estos tiempos.

Este es un gráfico desde principios del siglo XX, ajustado por inflación. Esta es la tendencia correctamente analizada. Alcista de muy largo plazo pero con necesidades correctivas recurrentes cada ciertas décadas. A este gráfico le falta la caída hasta 2009, pero lo adelantó (eso y mucho más) al utilizarse la técnica de los fractales descubiertos por Elliott.

En 2007 acabó un gran ciclo alcista. Que que no haya una corrección o que tal corrección sea de sólo 2 años (como sostienen los que dicen que en 2009 nació un mercado alcista de ciclo) es síntoma de una ansiedad importante, de intereses que no se señalan por parte de los comunicadores, o de ambas cosas.

Ya se sostenga que el actual ciclo bajista comenzó en el año 2000 con el estallido de la burbuja “punto com” en el mercado más sobrevalorado de la historia de la humanidad, o en el año 2007,… todavía habrá que armarse de mucha paciencia.

No se trata de ser bajista, se trata de no ser tonto.

Pueden hacerse comentarios.

Un saludo

Fernando Damián


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy he sido un niño malo y estando en liquidez no he resistido el mono y me he comprado 5000 acc de NH Hoteles a 2,38 si,ademas ha cerrado a 2,30 para mas inri::
> ¿como lo ves?
> ¿he pecado?:cook:
> ¿saldre de esta sin rasguños?::



Ponte un stop aunque lo cierto es que no sé en qué referencia ... y respétalo. Yo pondría 2,15 y cruzaría los dedos.

El valor está en mínimos exactos del anterior ciclo y pudiera ser que rebote, ¿por qué no?. Si no lo hace, ahí estará el stop para evitar que te quedes limpio.

Es una operación en la que el r/r no es malo, sobre todo porque repito, está en mínimos del anterior ciclo.

Yo veré que hace mañana y decidiré si persiste el r/r.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2011)

Repito, cuidado con los cortos en los índices. No digo que haya que estar largo de momento, pero sí que mucho ojo con los shorts.


----------



## J-Z (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como una empresa que mueve normalmente 400k al dia pasa a 8 millones de volumen de un dia para otro?????
> 
> SON 20 VECES MAS DE VOLUMEN de un dia para otro en NH



Has invertido en NH sin enterarte que los chinos les dejan con el culo al aire o qué? has cogido un cuchillo cayendo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

Por qué todo el mundo invierte en telefónica?
Ultimamente, es curioso, pero como otro blue chip muy conocido-invertido, cuando sube el mercado, es de los que menos suben y cuando baja, va a cañón, como los chicharros casi casi.
Mi visión:
Este valor ha estado este año por encima de los 18,5 €, llevan toda la banca de inversión de los bancos españoles (no de los de fuera ehh), el último, la Caixa hace un par de meses, que lo enviaba a los 19 €..pues sí, en el 2013 o 2014 o tal. 
El planteamiento mío es el siguiente:





Este valor después de realizar 2 estructuras alcistas de pequeño tamaño (siempre tienen que ser idénticos en rango). Hizo una pequeña dilatación, y luego comienza a bajar realizando una estructura bajista, que corrige al 61,8 % + o - perfecto, y las últimas sesiones ha empezado a bajar. Es más, parece que su resistencia es la MM50, no la de MM200 del resto por ejemplo.
Yo creo que si cae de la zona 12,5-12,6, se activa un 2º bajista desde los 14,19-14,21 hasta los 11,6, pero para eso tendría que bajar de su mínimo, aunque yo lo veo muy muy probable, no sé si con esta estructura o con un doble techo anterior que no dibujo etc, incluso hay una estructura mayor que lo activaría a un menor importe.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Repito, cuidado con los cortos en los índices. No digo que haya que estar largo de momento, pero sí que mucho ojo con los shorts.



Algún consejo para el eur/usd ?

Gracias


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Os copio otro artículo interesante del blog de Fernando Damián
> 
> El Ibex nació el 29 de diciembre de 1989 con un nivel base de 3000 puntos. Es demasiado joven para ser analizado con sólo los datos disponibles. Quien trace unas líneas desde los mínimos de esos días, se equivocará. No obtendrá la línea de tendencia.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el histórico del ibex si que se puede interpretar (y que lo hagan con el BBVA y otros que incluso saldría más perfecto). Lo voy a hacer con fibos..como de costumbre.





Vamos a tomar los mínimos del 92, y en torno a ese mínimo, dibujemos grandes estructuras idénticas en rango plurianuales siempre que tengan un retroceso entre el 38,2-50 y 61,8&. Cada vez que se supere el máximo de una, dibujemos otra desde el lugar del retroceso. En el ibex, tendriamos 3 seguidas (que es lo el AT marca como máximas) y luego lo que se llama estructura de dilatación, que se dibuja simplemente, llevando el primer fibo alcista (61,8) al final de la primera estructura, creas la estructura y voilá..nos lleva hasta los máximos históricos. Luego hace una bajsta, y dentro de esa bajista corrige y hace otras bajistas. En los últimos años hemos realizado 2 de 3500 ptos, si caemos de los 7500 podriamos activar una 3ª estructura desde los 9300 hasta otros 3500 ptos más abajo..
Todo esto son cábalas (ya que el AT te indica que seguras son casi siempre 2, la 3º tiene un % de error variable en función de la tendencia), pero quién sabe..


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

Sobre NHH:



Claca dijo:


> NNH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gráfico lo han quitado, pero el comentario ahí está. Terrible, y terrible ha sido:







Este descuelgue pienso que es de los que tienen continuidad. El objetivo bajista que nos deja es senillamente descomunal. Eso sí, teniendo en cuenta la volatilidad del valor y la importancia de la zona 1,80 - 1,60 es muy probable que sea capaz de deshacer la estructura. Mientras, como hace meses que viene siendo así, ni con un palo... ¡HOYGAAAAA!

PD: nhhoteles


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2011)

a mi me parece un gráfico la mar de bonito... 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dejemos que el guano se acerque a nosotros.
> 
> Hoy estoy patriota.



Si quiere su gin tonic más patriota pruébelo con una rodaja de pepino... que esos limones seguros que son chinos.


Noticia de última hora: lo tenemos todo mal. Lo que va a estar mañana a 10.700 no es el ibex sino el dax

La prueba: 







Raticulín, raticulín...


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2011)

Buenas noches,

Hace unas semanas me dieron hora poder vender hoy unos largos en 10.700, pero el comprador no se ha presentado ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún consejo para el eur/usd ?
> 
> Gracias



creo que se irá con el tiempo a los 1,24-1,25. Hoy, echando un vistazo al gráfico a lo que hizo desde máximos de este año, luego mínimo, luego hasta donde había corregido (por cierto, un fibo clave y al tick) y por donde anda hoy..pues yo creo, y es una opinión personal, que hoy ha enseñado el camino o parte del mismo.


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-127.html#post5349705

Y este, ha funcionado perfectamente, llegando hasta la zona de resistencias. Mientras no pierda los 3,64 seguirá bien. No espero que llegue muy lejos -en el gráfico se ve que por encima de los 4 euros se le complica la vida-, pero está bastante saludable teniendo en cuenta el estado del mercado.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Has invertido en NH sin enterarte que los chinos les dejan con el culo al aire o qué? has cogido un cuchillo cayendo.



Si::

Ya estudiando el tema ,el saldo de los leoncios ha sido positivo en su conjunto en comprar por mayoria NH,solo un leoncio,CAPITAL MARKETS presenta un saldo negativo de 1 millon de acc de saldo negativo y 4300 euros en perdidas
O este leoncio es muy tonto o es el mas listo de la manada
O mas bien entro el ultimo en el festin y con mala entrada y vendio presentiendo 
la llegada a 2,30 del valor,teniendo compradas a 2,36....
Uhm
Uhm
Tendremos rebote ,los leoncios tienen llena la tripa y venderan
El tema de la refinanciacion depende de los bancos Y ELLOS SON LOS BANCOS

pd
AT-analisis testicular::


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/266856-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-225.html#post5433375
> 
> Es ustec un rácano con los _thanks_. Se lo pinto, le clavo el soporte, ¿que más quiere?
> 
> ...



Aquí, ojo, porque normalmente tras un descuelgue así se puede estar de todo menos tranquilo. Tiene un objetivo bajista inmediato en los 2,04. Que rompa con tanta fuerza una zona de soporte es muy mala señal, aunque haya parado en esos importantes 2,30. La inercia que lleva es MUY bajista y da bastante fiabilidad al movimiento, independientemente de rebotes.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún consejo para el eur/usd ?
> 
> Gracias



Bajista sin paliativos. Bajista en series de horas y en series de diario, en todos los indicadores.
En concreto, para la serie diaria, se estampanó con una directriz bajista recientemente y se fué para abajo con fuerza. Se puede definir un canal bajista que marca sobre los 1,28. La pega es que siendo bajista, puede subir dos dolares y seguir siéndolo. El canal bajista es muy abrupto, para ser una divisa aunque en peores plazas se ha visto, lo que le puede restar un poco de fiabilidad.
En series de horas, está marcando ahora el objetivo de una especie de bajada en dos ondas por lo que pudiera haber un rebote.

Todo lo anterior en el caso de estar pensando entrar en corto. En el caso de estar ya dentro en corto, sin duda el nivel de stop debería estar en 1,329, nótese que la línea de resistencia del canal bajista es muy pendiente por lo que ese stop irá bajando con fuerza día a día.

Good luck,


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bajista sin paliativos. Bajista en series de horas y en series de diario, en todos los indicadores.
> En concreto, para la serie diaria, se estampanó con una directriz bajista recientemente y se fué para abajo con fuerza. Se puede definir un canal bajista que marca sobre los 1,28. La pega es que siendo bajista, puede subir dos dolares y seguir siéndolo. El canal bajista es muy abrupto, para ser una divisa aunque en peores plazas se ha visto, lo que le puede restar un poco de fiabilidad.
> En series de horas, está marcando ahora el objetivo de una especie de bajada en dos ondas por lo que pudiera haber un rebote.
> 
> ...



Janus, el jueves pasado recuerdo que algunos veíamos al Dax con 2 soportes claves (fibos y parte inferior de algún canal en algún caso). Poniamos los 5700 y ya como peor retroceso los 5500. Creo que hasta Pollastre citaba esos niveles al comenzar ese día (fue lo único lógico de ese día, luego empezaron con la parida de si que R.Unido fuera, unión fiscal y tal y todo cambió) e ibamos pero creo que chocó con los 5740-50 (no lo sé). Yo, no sé, pero creo que se ha puesto a huevo para un largo a última hora con sl en 5690, si lo rebaja, pues lo esperamos más abajo. Tú qué opinas?


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Datos leoncio Morgan Stanley
Importe diario de operaciones--304 millones eur
Mayores compras-
Ibe-2,2 millones
Nh-740k

Mayores Ventas
Telef-2,4 mill
San-7,2 mill

Estos tienen claro los dos que suben y los dos que bajan


----------



## The Hellion (14 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si quiere su gin tonic más patriota pruébelo con una rodaja de pepino... que esos limones seguros que son chinos.
> 
> 
> Noticia de última hora: lo tenemos todo mal. Lo que va a estar mañana a 10.700 no es el ibex sino el dax
> ...



No me extraña que estén todo el día con perroflautadas, con tanta mano en ojiva, tanto triángulo de MV y tanta zarandaja masónica. 

Hasta que no aprendan a saludar como Dio manda, esto no se arreglará.



















Halford puede hacer lo que quiera






Sarah Palin, no


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el jueves pasado recuerdo que algunos veíamos al Dax con 2 soportes claves (fibos y parte inferior de algún canal en algún caso). Poniamos los 5700 y ya como peor retroceso los 5500. Creo que hasta Pollastre citaba esos niveles al comenzar ese día (fue lo único lógico de ese día, luego empezaron con la parida de si que R.Unido fuera, unión fiscal y tal y todo cambió) e ibamos pero creo que chocó con los 5740-50 (no lo sé). Yo, no sé, pero creo que se ha puesto a huevo para un largo a última hora con sl en 5690, si lo rebaja, pues lo esperamos más abajo. Tú qué opinas?



Los charts son todos bajistas, se mire el que se mire ... son tremendos y muchos de ellos con precipicio enfrente. Por ello, largos ninguno al no ser que se esté intentando acertar en una vuelta ... que ya sabemos que es como la lotería.
Ahora bien, yo veo una vuelta probable .... y ese probable lo voy a utilizar para esperar a verlo y entrar fuerte, pero cuando lo vea.
Un ejemplo (no me gusta mucho que sea este índice porque es un mandado y no genera liderazgo sobre ninguno otro ... pero para lo que quiero expresar sirve) en el IBEX, en 8938 tiene una resistencia precioso que coincide con la directriz bajista perfecta que le está guiando y con diversas medias exponenciales. Ahora está al borde del precipicio en 8250 pero lo cierto es que los minimos anteriores ya no son menores que los más anteriores. Esto es el primer paso que anticipa un posible cambio de vuelta (que no es lo mismo que una recomendación de ir largo). No descarto la probabilidad de que se fuge de esa directriz y comienzo un cierto rally (ni idea de hasta donde pero los 9400 en primera instancia son fáciles y si los consolida y supera ... los 10000).
Ahora viene mi excusa, NO estoy haciendo recomendaciones al estilo de MV, digo que ojo a ver si se dá la vuelta para poder subirnos. Pero de momento, apeados y desde luego, nada de cortos que vamos a ser los que paguemos los postres.

Otros índices como el SP, que es el que manda de verdad, decir que es bajista sin duda --en el corto plazo-- pero no olvidemos que está en 1220 y eso no creo que sea motivo para que se hable de tanto tanto guano. Si lo poco visto pensamos que es guano, cuando llegue (que lo hará probablemente) va a ser tremendo. No hace tanto estábamos hablando de que estábamos en soportes de 1120 ....
En concreto, tiene un muy buen soporte en una directriz alcista que pasa por 1180.
Ahora bien, la visión a un poco más de tiempo, el SP es alcista por mucho que extrañe. El mínimo del 25/11 está por encima del mínimo del 04/10 ... y los máximos consiguientes también por lo que se puede trazar un canal alcista. Es cierto que el último máximo es débil y no superior al anterior y eso alerta de la debilidad a corto plazo que comentaba ... pero en un día lo puede dar la vuelta perfectamente por lo que "cuidado con los cortos".

Sigo pensando que el que ahora se fuera con fuerza hacia abajo es demasiado evidente para ser cierto. Tienen que llenar más el horno por lo que no descarto, y lo he expresado varias veces en el hilo, que exista un latigazo hacia los máximos.

Ya puestos, quería comentar hay valores a los que seguir desde la liquidez porque pueden dar una buena oportunidad:
Societe Generale: Confunde bastante que se ven movimientos muy amplios que dan la sensación de euforia cuando sube y desastre cuando baja. La realidad es que ya no rompe tan fácil los mínimos anteriores. A vigilar para cuando llegue el momento.
Prisa: Manda la exponencial de 50 figuras en horas. Muy fiable. Merece la pena seguirla porque puede ser un pepinazo hacia arriba. El r/r es muy favorable. Basta con ver el chart dibujado en diario desde septiembre. Con ese gráfico no se puede decir que es bajista. Si lo pintamos desde hace dos años, entonces sí dá la sensación de bajista (igual que es alcista el SP pintado desde 1960).
NH Hoteles: El r/r es magnífico. Es probable que sea risk en vez de reward, pero es muy acotado porque está en los mínimos anteriores. Creo que merece la pena para quienes han entrado ahí (que ha estado medio día en 2,33!!!!). Mañana veremos.
Patriot Coal Corporation: Muy muy fácil. Se entra cuando tiene un patrón interesante (en cualquiera de los dos sentidos). Si en dos días no se comporta como se esperaba, SE LIQUIDA sin pensarlo. Aquí el esperar, cuesta mucha pasta. Es muy noble porque hace lo que le toca y si no lo hace, se le ve a distancia.
Expedia: Está en un punto en el que el r/r es inmejorable. Está pegado al punto (más filtro) en el que tiene que rebotar. Si no lo hace, se sale y punto pelota.
Gamesa: De momento ni tocarlo. Llegará el día que sea una buena opción de largo, pero ahora tiene mucho curro para establecer un suelo, asentarlo y luego emanciparse.
Amazon: Otro con r/r excelente. Está justo en el mínimo del 22/08 y con una especie de techo que requeriría otra subida para generar la simetría esperada. Si no sube, se liquida y punto pelota.
Netflix: Vigílenla bien sobre todo si rebota en 70 aprox. Tiene muy buena pinta en el corto plazo si consigue eso. La subida de ayer fué muy potente con volumen. Hoy era día de guano pero no pasa nada si mañana se genera una buena vela.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el jueves pasado recuerdo que algunos veíamos al Dax con 2 soportes claves (fibos y parte inferior de algún canal en algún caso). Poniamos los 5700 y ya como peor retroceso los 5500. Creo que hasta Pollastre citaba esos niveles al comenzar ese día (fue lo único lógico de ese día, luego empezaron con la parida de si que R.Unido fuera, unión fiscal y tal y todo cambió) e ibamos pero creo que chocó con los 5740-50 (no lo sé). Yo, no sé, pero creo que se ha puesto a huevo para un largo a última hora con sl en 5690, si lo rebaja, pues lo esperamos más abajo. Tú qué opinas?



Contestando en concreto, en horas puedes ver que está en un canal bajista perfecto en donde la base está en 5700 aprox. Además la pendiente no es muy abrupta lo que le dá probabilidad de rebote. Sí que es un largo muy claro con stop ... r/r positivo. Si no se dá ese escenario, se pierde el stop que es el coste del ticket de jugar esta mano.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Datos leoncio Morgan Stanley
> Importe diario de operaciones--304 millones eur
> Mayores compras-
> Ibe-2,2 millones
> ...



¿dónde se pueden ver esos datos ?¿puedes poner el link? gracias


----------



## vyk (14 Dic 2011)

Nikkei -0,33


----------



## The Hellion (14 Dic 2011)

¿Se acabó la triangulación ING - Ibanesto - Popular-e?
¿Se acabó tener cuentas en varios brokers?
¿Lo harán también aquí?

Los italianos pagarán un impuesto de 34 euros por cada cuenta corriente

En el caso de empresas, la broma sube a 100 euros por cuenta.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Buenos días señores, aquí, por si sirven de ayuda los niveles aleatorio-sientifico de la jornada.

IBEX
8.334-8.388 canal principal, muy estrecho que nos hará dispararnos hacia donde rompa...

Por abajo, que es lo que espero...8.170

Por arriba 8.606

DAX

Canal principal 5758-5812

Abajo visita obligada al romper niveles al 5.668, para los alcistas de pro...la ruptura del nivel superior....5.993.


Hace casi tres meses dije que el trimestre era alcista, ahora mismo andamos a la par, en estas sesiones nos da tiempo a tener una buena bajada a los confines de los 7.000 Ibex y luego recuperar "milagrosamente" parece que se está preparando el escenario.

Suerte y plusvis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aquí, ojo, porque normalmente tras un descuelgue así se puede estar de todo menos tranquilo. Tiene un objetivo bajista inmediato en los 2,04. Que rompa con tanta fuerza una zona de soporte es muy mala señal, aunque haya parado en esos importantes 2,30. La inercia que lleva es MUY bajista y da bastante fiabilidad al movimiento, independientemente de rebotes.



Si por eso decía mientras no pierda los 2,3€. Pero tiene razón, un movimiento de -18% no se detiene tan fácil, por muy importante que sea el soporte. Quizás me haya equivocado considerando los 2,3 como suelo, que no lo es hasta que se realice, en lugar de zona de soporte.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno hoy llegó el gran día de la profecía


----------



## ponzi (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno hoy llegó el gran día de la profecía



Buenos días 

Hoy he madrugado exclusivamente para contemplar el día de la profecía en todo su esplendor :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Rotonic y MV, aunque no hayáis acertado por mas de 2000 puntos , al menos dejar un saludillo por el foro::


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Que emoción, yo viví el día profetico.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

creo que tiene un hilo en Rankia..podemos visitarlo allí


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> DAX
> 
> Canal principal 5758-5812
> 
> Abajo visita obligada al romper niveles al 5.668, para los alcistas de pro...la ruptura del nivel superior....5.993.



Hoy le veo algo difuso... como mantequilla untada sobre demasiado pan


----------



## ponzi (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> creo que tiene un hilo en Rankia..podemos visitarlo allí



Pon el enlace :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Pon el en enlace :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

no era rankia


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy le veo algo difuso... como mantequilla untada sobre demasiado pan



Como acierte de casualidad le invito a un bocata polvorones....:::: y ya sabe que los regalos no se pueden rechazar.::


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores, aquí, por si sirven de ayuda los niveles aleatorio-sientifico de la jornada.
> 
> IBEX
> 8.334-8.388 canal principal, muy estrecho que nos hará dispararnos hacia donde rompa...
> ...



Dándolo así de detalladito casi mejor te ingreso el dinero directamente y me vas pasando las plusvis xd.

Gracias por los niveles


----------



## ponzi (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> no era rankia



La bolsa como un mapa topográfico (o me lo parece a mi o esta en función de la volatilidad, los mas verdes son los menos volátiles y los alejados al contrario)
Solo por esto, el día de hoy ya ha merecido la pena...

Aunque este perdiendo mis ahorros


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

"Llevamos unos cuantos pasos para atrás, Camino del Místico 10.700, ya van quedando pocas oportunidades para la recuperación... 

Las espectativas están muy deprimidas, no me extraña viendo el futuro que se nos viene encima con la victoria de Rajoy, hecho que el mercado está descontando...

S2s"

Este es el último mensaje de rbotic en días de bolsa. Se ve que el día 10 de noviembre ya no confiaba en su predicción, Rajoy tiene la curpita:XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto he visitado su perfil y solo tiene 7 mensajes?
Ha borrado sus predicciones?::

Edit...perdón, debe haber 2 rbotic


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

El resto de foreros en ese hilo, o están de cachondeo y entran a mercado para pasar el rato, o son las personas más tolerantes que he visto en mucho tiempo, o han adoptado al Malvado Robotnik cariñosamente como mascota para su solaz entretenimiento y por eso no lo apalean :ouch::ouch:







FranR dijo:


> Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> no era rankia


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

No, no... es aún mejor, siga leyendo, el mismísimo Malvado y Topógrafo Robotnik da la explicación unos posts más abajo.

El mapa en cuestión es un mapa topográfico[sic], según el cual las montañas (zonas marrones) son los valores más castigados, y los verdes prados son los valores menos castigados.

Exactamente qué significa "castigado" en el lenguaje místico, es algo que está más allá de mi concupiscencia.

Madre mía, lo que se puede llegar a inventar un tipo con estudios de geografía de 1º de BUP para llamar la atención.




ponzi dijo:


> La bolsa como un mapa topográfico (o me lo parece a mi o esta en función de la volatilidad, los mas verdes son los menos volátiles y los alejados al contrario)
> Solo por esto, el día de hoy ya ha merecido la pena...
> 
> Aunque este perdiendo mis ahorros


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

TEF tocando el soporte...como lo rompa tobogannnn.

Joer Robotnik, no se quedó ni cerca el tio


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> TEF tocando el soporte...como lo rompa tobogannnn.
> 
> *Joer Robotnik, no se quedó ni cerca el tio*



No se crea 2500 puntos del ibex es un margen aceptable.

Piense que post atrás hablaban que el inicio del ibex fueron 3.000 puntos, desde ahí hasta los 8500 ya han ganado mucho XD


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Madre mía no he terminado la primera página del foro y me caen lágrimas como máquinas de escribir....

Por cierto, parece que los 5700 le quedan poco, a ver si hay un poco de potra.

Le gustan los de la estepeña señor Pollastre?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno, algo más de susto (pero poquito más) y algo de subidita navideña para luego ir a por los místicos 700 (o 6700 o 5700). Por profecías que no quede.
Hasta la noche.


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno hoy llegó el gran día de la profecía



A lo mejor drogan a la Merkel y aboga hoy por los eurobonos en el Bundestag. :XX:


----------



## ponzi (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no... es aún mejor, siga leyendo, el mismísimo Malvado y Topógrafo Robotnik da la explicación unos posts más abajo.
> 
> El mapa en cuestión es un mapa topográfico[sic], según el cual las montañas (zonas marrones) son los valores más castigados, y los verdes prados son los valores menos castigados.
> 
> ...



Os dejo algunas perlas 

Yo desde luego he pasado uno de los mejores desayunos de mi vida.:XX::XX::XX:


_De momento, me habéis comentado:

San, BBVA, Grifols, TL5, SYV, ABE, GAM...

Luego los pinto en el mapa de otro color, a ver si me inspiran...

De verdad, muchas gracias... seguid opinando.

S2s_
_
Picoteo ahora REE/GAS/GAM/TL5

Añano ING (EUROSTOXX)/NOKIA (NYSE)

Perdón en la lista faltaba REP

He picoteado de todas las regiones del mapa... 
Veremos quien se comporta mejor..._


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> A lo mejor drogan a la Merkel y aboga hoy por los eurobonos en el Bundestag. :XX:



A lo mejor lo sustituye rbotic ::


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

La imagen que deja un seguidor después de haber recibido una mandrilada..:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


AHIIIIII QUE ME LOL:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Dax e Ibex en la parte baja de canal principal. Empieza el partido


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

El hilo es un lolazo continuo

12-Ago-2011
_Si es así yo de BBVA voy hasta las trancas.
_


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Ya le dije que estaba Ud. un poco difuso esta mañana ::

Mejor creo que le mando yo unos roscos de vino, para que se vaya calentando Ud. xDD




FranR dijo:


> La imagen que deja un seguidor después de haber recibido una mandrilada..:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> AHIIIIII QUE ME LOL:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Sr. Pollastre el 7758 funciona de momento....lo están saboreando.
Nueva ruptura abajo perdemos los 700...al menos eso espero.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2011)

¿Un mapa topográfico? LOL
Además tiene seguidores en el hilo de diasdebolsa. Es un auténtico mesías.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Un mapa topográfico? LOL
> Además tiene seguidores en el hilo de diasdebolsa. Es un auténtico mesías.



Ponga link por favor¡

Los seguidores deben estar hoy llorando como magdalenas.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> no era rankia



Este es....


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Este es....



Los de este foro tienen menos idea de bolsa que yo.

Por qué le hacen preguntas serias a Robotnik???


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Estoy escuchando en la radio que se está esperando comparecencia del BCE.

Ay dios que perdemos hasta la camisa hoy¡


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre el 7758 funciona de momento....lo están saboreando.
> Nueva ruptura abajo perdemos los 700...al menos eso espero.



Uhi que suerte....encargo una caja en Estepa bien grande.


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

A lo que me refería es que el canal para hoy era mucho más amplio de lo que había puesto Ud. ... y hágame el favor de no regalarme polvorones, que luego tengo que salir a correr para neutralizarlos :o



FranR dijo:


> Uhi que suerte....encargo una caja en Estepa bien grande.


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2011)

Parece que va a ser un día movidito, el DAX 50 arriba, 50 abajo como si nada. :8:


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Joder TF ha roto los 13,29.

Estoy fuera

Caca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

*AMAZON*







Si eso fuese un HCH, su objetivo serían los 160$, con un paseico a los 150$ para apoyarse en la tercera línea de velocidad. Si rompiese hacia arriba tiene resistencias en 192 y 206 (amén de la prolongación de la clavicular que no la he pintado :s).

edit: He cambiado la figura modificando la línea clavicular, ahora parece más un HCH  El pullback se frena en ella y el precio guanea de nuevo. En mi opinión, basándome en que eso es un HCH, creo que le queda, al menos, un 10% de caida.


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno, ENAGAS rompió los 13,8 donde tenía el SL.

Creo que ahora debe ser buen momento para invertir, seguro que empieza a subir tal que ya xDxD


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Al respecto de su pregunta sobre por qué la gente hace preguntas serias al Malvado Robotnik...

Leí en un libro de psicología que, en momentos de dificultad, crisis o desconocimiento acerca de a lo que nos estamos enfrentando, el cerebro humano "baja la guardia" y es más propenso a agarrarse a charlatanes, chamanes, y demás gente del inframundo. Es una especie de comportamiento defensivo y/o hacia la supervivencia del individual, potenciando su faceta gregaria.

Esta "bajada de defensas" provocaba que la gente fuese más receptiva a dejarse embaucar por charlatanes a los cuales, en épocas normales, jamás hubieran siquiera escuchado.

Vamos, en lengua vernácula, lo que llamamos "agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo".

Generalmente, la gente suele estar muy desorientada en bolsa. Pero es que ahora, con la época convulsa que vivimos en los mercados, pues imagínese, todavía están más perdidos si cabe.

En esta tesitura, cabe la posibilidad de que los filtros de la gente estén tan por los suelos, que hasta consideren la opción de hacer preguntas serias al Malvado Robotnik, a pesar de las increíbles chaladuras (evidentes incluso para un escolar de la ESO, y ya es decir) que postea cíclicamente.




Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder TF ha roto los 13,29.
> 
> Estoy fuera
> 
> Caca.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Jo Jo

Aquí uno ardiendo...

_Venga déjate de guasa con el asunto …….., el problema no ha sido solo el tiempo, eso aun seria entendible, pero el tema es que te metieron encima mas de 2.500 puntos en contra, si lo llevas diciendo desde los 8.566 de 2.010 (2.500 puntos en contra durante mucho mas de un año, para luego bajar al 7070, 1.496 puntos desde donde ya dabas por saco con los 7.700) PEOR imposible, ¿ahora que? 2.500 puntos en contra antes de ver los 10.700, venga no me hagas reír,
Además coño si hasta tu mismo has reconocido que no has comprado nada aun, es decir que no te lo crees ni tu (el otro dia comenta que te pillo por sorpresa, anda que no tienes guasa). Déjate de bobadas que esto puede hacer mucho daño al que te lee y no tiene ni idea._


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias, 

malvado saluda, que un desliz lo tiene cualquiera.

Sigo con los fibos del chamanibex



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Al que me descubra en ese foro le doy un pin. Pista: Le sigo la broma cosa mala.


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Ese forero debe ser *Sonic *o *Tails* (enemigos acérrimos del Malvado Robotnik en la "vida real") :XX::XX: 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> Aquí uno ardiendo...
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno, así es la vida y los ATS... el corto no se ha activado por tres puntos, se ha quedado en 5772 y la AI decía que nones, que hasta 5775 no lo abría.

Así que una operación de 60 piponacci perdutta. 

Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Algunos seran como mi personaje alli, porque no me creo que nadie le siga el cuento de manera real tras haberle leido dos dias seguidos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

*Sjctac 
*

Ingreso: ago-2011
Mensajes: 31 14-ago-2011, 11:36 #63 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo creo que rbotic tiene que ser de otro planeta, a mi mec dejo asombrado cuando vi el suelo de los 7700 y según se habla tb adivino el suelo anterior, a si que sin palabras.
Seguro que tiene que estar forrado con ese don.
Ya nos dirás que acciones compramos mañana hasta los 10700, para sacar la máxima rentabilidad.

Muchas gracias rbotic.


rbotic 




Ingreso: abr-2010
Mensajes: 2.576 18-ago-2011, 12:47 #107 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cita:
Iniciado por Sjctac 
Bueno si te sirve de consuelo yo he empezado a principios de la bajada con CFDS, hace 15 días mas o menos. Me puse con lo del miniibex, que si corto que si largo, la cuestión es que no daba una y con los vaivenes de esta semana pues me saltaban los stops ( i a quien no con la volatilidad que teñí el ibex estos días). La cuestión es que de los 1000€ que puse para probar con los CFDS me jodi 800€ y con los 200€ que quedan cerré la cuenta y me los pegare en lo que sea ya que pintaba a que tb. Los iba a perder. 
Con lo que e perdido a sido con los Cfds sobre el miniibex. Por otro lado enganchaba que no veas esto del miniibex.
Yo siempre había jugado con acciones normales y siempre había ganado algo hasta ahora que me han dado, pero bueno habrá que animarse y la próxima vez lo haremos con acciones normales y haber si va mejor, pq cuando ganas sienta muy bien pero cuando pierdes te entra una malaostia que no veas co lo que cuesta ganar la pasta

Bueno esperaremos que hagamos un suelo en el ibex y entonces compraremos unas Santander o telefonica

Suerte 

No entiendo porqué os aventuráis en las historias de CFDs de chiringuitos hacedores de mercado... con lo fácil que es comprar y vender acciones.

Supongo que es aquello de que si no operas en derivados eres un mindundi en temas de Bolsa...... *pues no, los mejores operamos sólo con acciones!* 

S2s


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, así es la vida y los ATS... el corto no se ha activado por tres puntos, se ha quedado en 5772 y la AI decía que nones, que hasta 5775 no lo abría.
> 
> Así que una operación de 60 piponacci perdutta.
> 
> Seguimos para bingo.



A mi me entró en 58.....ya hemos recolectado algo.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Crecimiento de un 0,4 Alemania el año que viene??

Tenía razón Bertok, Merkel va a tener que decir que si a los eurobonos, quiera o no quiera.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

_El poder del místico 7.700 ha sido enorme...
Ahora además estamos protegidos por el místico 8.100...

El viaje al místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011 está iniciado... están invitados a la gran fiesta...

S2s_


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2011)

Ahora el DAX parece estar en el día de la marmota entre los 5715 - 5740. Si repite voy a por 15 pipos más, en mi caso del Ibex.

Edito. Media vuelta a medio camino y el Ibex peponeando listo para volar si el DAX rompe.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _El poder del místico 7.700 ha sido enorme...
> Ahora además estamos protegidos por el místico 8.100...
> 
> El viaje al místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011 está iniciado... están invitados a la gran fiesta...
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Tranquilos,Gamesa todavia no ha bajado de tres
Nh se mantiene
El San y Tel siguen su bajada continua


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

JO JO

_O me he perdido algo o es que soy más novato de lo que creía.

*¿Me estais diciendo que la gráfica que ha puesto eaglecros AL REVÉS sirve para realizar un análisis técnico?*

Porque creo que si giramos el gráfico correctamente la figura de murciélago no coincide.

Alguien me lo puede aclarar, gracias_


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

LaBolsa.com : Foro de Bolsa de Madrid : Perfil de rbotic

En otro foro opinan de Rbotic::::

"A partir de aqui expones algo que me suena a que este forista actúa tipo "Bolinches", que a base de decir que caeríamos, al final a conseguido tener razon, aunque despues de subir 3.000 puntos mas..¿ alguien aguanta sus cortos con 3.000 puntos de perdidas ?." RBOTIC EL MÍSTICO - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Madre del amor hermoso que tiene perfil en facebook...no puede ser. Rbotic Mistico


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

> si se confirma la ruptura del místico 8.100... no nos salva ni el elegido!
> 
> Sres... lamento mi error, nunca puede imaginar que Rajoy fuera a generar tan pocas expectativas ni en campaña ni una vez a resultado electo con mayoría... esta vez el traidor no es un nivel místico...
> 
> S2s





> menudo desaguisado ha montado el Sr.Rajoy... ¿no decía que iba a generar confianza?
> 
> Record Guiness en menor tiempo en incumplir una promesa electoral.
> 
> S2s





> Las espectativas del nuevo gobierno del PP son malas o ...
> muy malas... quizás el mercado está descontando un gobierno con mayoría absoluta de Rajoy... la gran esperanza blanca, pero que parece que sólo lo es a nivel interno, en el exterior parece que ya les está llegando el currículum de tan magno dirigente!
> 
> S2s



Maldito Rajoy, ha diso el culpable de no llegar a la cifra prometida. Y ya podia haberse pasado, porque desde el 28 de noviembre dijo que no se llegaba, y nosotros aqui haciendo numeros...:XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> LaBolsa.com : Foro de Bolsa de Madrid : Perfil de rbotic
> 
> En otro foro opinan de Rbotic::::
> 
> "A partir de aqui expones algo que me suena a que este forista actúa tipo "Bolinches", que a base de decir que caeríamos, al final a conseguido tener razon, aunque despues de subir 3.000 puntos mas..¿ alguien aguanta sus cortos con 3.000 puntos de perdidas ?." RBOTIC EL MÍSTICO - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA



Con un mini ibex son 75.000€ en contra nada más, el que no lo aguanta es porque no quiere.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

A lo mejor el amigo Rbotic es un leoncio, en un rato mete una orden de compra que te matas y sube el solito el Ibex.

A que no lo habíais pensado?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> LaBolsa.com : Foro de Bolsa de Madrid : Perfil de rbotic
> 
> En otro foro opinan de Rbotic::::
> 
> "A partir de aqui expones algo que me suena a que este forista actúa tipo "Bolinches", que a base de decir que caeríamos, al final a conseguido tener razon, aunque despues de subir 3.000 puntos mas..¿ alguien aguanta sus cortos con 3.000 puntos de perdidas ?." RBOTIC EL MÍSTICO - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA



_De momento has acertado, *pero con un margen de un año pronosticando lo contrario....*_

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre detecta moviniento?


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2011)

¿Y este peponazo? :


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Dic 2011)

Los que están en TEF 
El brker de La Caixa zarandea a Telefnica: vende el 0,4% del capital en diciembre - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Y los que quedan....

espero

como superen los 1236 en el sp nos vamos a reir


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Peponazo¿

Que volatilidad, la virgen¡


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Estamos muy tímidos para el rango que tenemos en las proyecciones para hoy... espero _bastante_ más baile que esto que llevamos hasta ahora, la verdad.



vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre detecta moviniento?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Menudo flipado...y sus gacelillas seguidoras a la bolsa de basura

12-sep

_Buenas... no ha podido ser... el místico 7.700 no ha aguantado

tanta presión bajista... era un punto importante desde el que iniciar una recuperación, era un nivel místico, ahora quien sabe... si me fío de lo visto en la lejanía, y si se confirma que nos despedimos del 7.700... tocaría darle la razón al gran kami y vernos en el místico 7.500 o incluso ir más allá al místico 6.450

nada preocupante el 7.500, total son 200 puntos... pero en verdad si que lo es.. estaba en juego nada menos que la recuperación en W, era la última oportunidad... se pueden recuperar los 7.700, claro!... pero la W se ha ido para siempre... nos toca una crisis larga y duradera... lo que va a dar más valor a aquellos mensajes iniciados en Mayo2007, los días negros, la vivienda semi-gratuita, la crisis buscada, la prohibición de derivados, el fin de la bolsa como la hemos conocido hasta ahora, etc...

Vosotros sabréis! ... 7640, lo habéis dicho claro! 

S2s_


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo flipado...y sus gacelillas seguidoras a la bolsa de basura
> 
> [/I]




"_Si me fío de lo visto en la lejanía...._" dice el andoba, jaaajaajjajaaa!!

Madre mía, pero cómo puede ser tan cutre y casposo jojojojo.....

Ay Señor....

Qué sería de nuestros sinsabores, sin estos momentos.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos muy tímidos para el rango que tenemos en las proyecciones para hoy... espero _bastante_ más baile que esto que llevamos hasta ahora, la verdad.



baile al alza o la baja


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Los que están en TEF
> El brker de La Caixa zarandea a Telefnica: vende el 0,4% del capital en diciembre - Cotizalia.com



Bueno, no intervengo más hasta la noche, pero es que me ha hecho gracia (nos deben leer, seguro).
Esta recomendación de ellos es de mayo:
TELEFNICA La Caixa aconseja comprar Telefnica. Noticias en Invertia
Y si buscáis en google, hay una recomendación de ellos hace un par de meses o menos en torno a precios objetivos de 19-20 € (podéis buscarla).
Es de chiste la n.p.i. general que hay en este país (o la mala leche, claro).


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Tiene que dejar la bebida, pero ya...

_Seguimos camino del místico 10.700 de diciembre de 2011.
Para ello hay que superar una resistencia importante, el místico 9.200, a partir de ahí todo puede ser mucho más fácil...

[AUTOBOMBO ON]
Se sigue confirmando el suelo de largo plazo en el místico 7.700-7.500, predicho con mucha antelación (demasiada, estaba previsto llegar mucho antes).

Ahora con el rebote iniciado, el camino al místico 10.700 no se ve como algo excepcional, pero uno tiene en el recuerdo las risas que provocaba cuando fue anunciado, porque era evidente que nos íbamos a los infiernos...

Nada nuevo, siempre mis mensajes suelen tomarse a chufla y paradójicamente a posteriori son de lo más acertado...
[AUTOBOMBO OFF]

Espero que la gran mayoría os hayais sumado a este importante viaje alcista... 

S2s_


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

Más brotes verdes esta vez aquí en el norte peninsular, que hasta ahora íbamos capeando el temporal... 

Eroski liquida todo lo que tiene en Francia, la cooperativa tambien está desmantelando Seguros LagunAro. 

¿Recuerdan que les comenté que estaba en venta? ¿que Kaxkamel se enfadó porque rebelé esta información porque parece que sólo debe ser accesible a la "secta"? bueno, pues después de tener el acuerdo casi cerrado con Groupama primero y con Helvetia después.... todos interesados en la cartera pero...

El problema es qué hacemos con los cooperativistas, porque al personal por cuenta ajena se le despide, a las subcontratadas se les recinden los contratos... y listo. Pero los compradores no necesitan ni quieren la carga de asumir a esos cooperativstas y los derechos adquiridos. 

A lo largo de este año se fueron cerrando oficinas propias y ahora parece que ya "cae" todo. Parece que una parte de los cooperativistas se integran en Caja Laboral y pasan a trabajar en sucursales, barajan incluso que desaparezca la marca y que a partir de ahora sea Seguros Caja Laboral. Pero la idea última es que Caja Laboral vaya reajustando esa plantilla que absorve para finalmente vender la cartera "limpia" y así hacer caja y enjugar unos resultados que ya no hay "contabilidad creativa" que consiga maquillar.

Es una lástima porque Caja Laboral per-sé, no estaba mal y teniendo que comerse esto... pues... no es que vaya a estar mal, pero tampoco bien.

Si la cooperativa va mal... Euskadi puede verse muy mal. Así que esperemos que consigan salvar los muebles...

PD: ni idea de lo que harán con las EPSV... es de suponer que eso no puede fallar...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Señor Pollastre niveles por arriba, por abajo ya los tengo mas menos claros.


----------



## Greco (14 Dic 2011)

¿Ande puñetas va el IBEX si todos van para abajo?


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2011)

Respecto a los niveles y las direcciones (hacia arriba o hacia abajo): hoy tenemos una sesión un poco chuflas, porque llevamos haciendo el tonto en el centro exacto del canal intradiario... pues como dos horas y media.

Por arriba tenemos aire hasta los 5850. Y por abajo, está el 5K6 con una convergencia a dos. Así que de momento, al menos en mi opinión, no veo una entrada ganadora clara.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Respecto a los niveles y las direcciones (hacia arriba o hacia abajo): hoy tenemos una sesión un poco chuflas, porque llevamos haciendo el tonto en el centro exacto del canal intradiario... pues como dos horas y media.
> 
> Por arriba tenemos aire hasta los 5850. Y por abajo, está el 5K6 con una convergencia a dos. Así que de momento, al menos en mi opinión, no veo una entrada ganadora clara.



That's right, un auténtico tostón de momento sin movimientos seguibles.
Hoy era un día para aprovechar a dormir la mañana ...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Respecto a los niveles y las direcciones (hacia arriba o hacia abajo): hoy tenemos una sesión un poco chuflas, porque llevamos haciendo el tonto en el centro exacto del canal intradiario... pues como dos horas y media.
> 
> Por arriba tenemos aire hasta los 5850. Y por abajo, está el 5K6 con una convergencia a dos. Así que de momento, al menos en mi opinión, no veo una entrada ganadora clara.



avise en cuanto la vea


----------



## Space Pope (14 Dic 2011)

En 2008 la palabra de moda fue MBS y CDS. En 2012 será REPO.

MF Global y el gran escándalo de las rehipotecas de Wall Street: MF Global y el gran escándalo de las rehipotecas de Wall Street

ienso: : :S  ::

y luego dicen que el dinero de MFGlobal desapareció ::


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

Una consultita, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar....

Se puede poner corto en cualuier valor del mercado continuo??

Entiendo que en los financieros no, pero...en los otros??

En todos???

saludos


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

Space Pope, esa noticia ya es vieja por aquí...


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Una consultita, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar....
> 
> Se puede poner corto en cualuier valor del mercado continuo??
> 
> ...



Pues... creo que sí, pero la cuestión será encontrar las acciones en préstamo... y cuidadín ande se mete..


----------



## Space Pope (14 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Space Pope, esa noticia ya es vieja por aquí...



Esta en castellano, y se explica bastante bien la ingeniería financiera que ejecutan algunas entidades.
Lo más interesante es saber que en UK, parece ser que no existe el límite del 140% de repo sobre los activos AAA como en USA. 

Solo es info, que a mi particularmente me gustaría saber. Los que estén doctorados pueden seguir disfrutando de sus refrescos y pasar por alto esta ofensa


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues... creo que sí, pero la cuestión será encontrar las acciones en préstamo... y cuidadín ande se mete..




Gracias, no dude que me andaré con ojo!!


----------



## tatur (14 Dic 2011)

Una pregunta a todos a ver si me podeis dar un poco de luz:

Este año vendi mi vivienda y obtuve una plusvalias de 100 k aprox.

Mi idea es vivir durante una larga temporada de alquiler y ese dinero tenerlo invertido pagandome parte del alquiler.

Actualmente lo tengo a un deposito al 4% que acaba en Enero.

¿Veriais una locura meter esos 100 k en telefonica a estos precios y tenerlas a muy largo plazo y recuperar la inversion via dividendo? 

Teoricamente es muy buena opcion pero mi duda es si el dividendo es sostenible en el tiempo y si le queda mucho por guanear. (Con un dividendo de 1 € anual si ademas guanea en 5 años valdria casi 0)

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

Al ataqueeerrrr...!!!


----------



## Space Pope (14 Dic 2011)

De hecho, solo pasaba a bendecir los 10.700 

y dar un poco de vidilla hasta que el daxxie decida que hacer hoy.

(Recuerden, en año mariano habrá apariciones de la virgen y milagros como el del pan y los peces pero esta vez en versión el milagro de los títulos de deuda y los desempleados)

Les leo casi cada día, aunque últimamente esta difícil seguir el hilo al día.


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Una pregunta a todos a ver si me podeis dar un poco de luz:
> 
> Este año vendi mi vivienda y obtuve una plusvalias de 100 k aprox.
> 
> ...



Depende de tu nivel de ingresos....si necesitas esto para pagarte el alquiler, no lo veo conveniente dado el alto riesgo de la bolsa.

Sin embargo, si puedes aguantar unos años sin necesitar la pasta, si puede ser rentable....siempre que no nos vayamos al guano más absoluto:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

*PRISA*







Parece que está realizando un cambio de tendencia con un HCH invertido. Estaremos atentos al estocástico. De momento orden de compra a 0.76 por si suena la flauta. Recompensa si todo sale bien... 1.3-1.4 € :baba: 

[mode cuento-de-la-lechera off]


----------



## Greco (14 Dic 2011)

Preguntita de novato... ¿Donde se pueden ver los futuros del Dow y demas americanos? Gracias...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Que me da un chungo. 
$/€ por debajo de 1.3 ...._1.16$/€ are waiting_
edito: a por los 1.28 de cabeza!


----------



## Space Pope (14 Dic 2011)

ya me voy, ya pueden volver a postear fotos de gatos, botellas de alcohol y mecanos de metal valorados en cientos de miles de euros.

a los de los gráficos, gracias 

y a los de las churris


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Dic 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> ya me voy, ya pueden volver a postear fotos de gatos, botellas de alcohol y mecanos de metal valorados en cientos de miles de euros.
> 
> a los de los gráficos, gracias
> 
> y a los de las churris



.

Ahí vamos, 2x1, pregunta de Quiz:


¿En que coche va montado la señorita Lindsay?:






​


----------



## The Hellion (14 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Una pregunta a todos a ver si me podeis dar un poco de luz:
> 
> Este año vendi mi vivienda y obtuve una plusvalias de 100 k aprox.
> 
> ...



Déle un vistazo a Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME). 

Si ghkghk ha dejado alguna acción en el mercado, pagan aproximadamente un 10% de la cotización en dividendo (2 euros al año, y la cotización suele oscilar entre 18 y 22 euros). Parece menos volátil que telefónica, y si se trata de cobrar dividendo, porcentualmente no es tan atractivo, pero parece más sostenible. 

Yo entré hace quince días a 19.95 y ahora está a 20.7X, pero bajará en cuanto paguen el dividendo parcial (0,60, de aquí a fin de mes). 

Ahora, claro, cada uno consigo mismo y su mecanismo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Dic 2011)

Buenos días. Llevo unos días sin operar por temas familiares y veo que casi mejor no haber podido estar por aquí :ouch:
En fin, hoy creo que tampoco haré nada y me alegro de haber dormido hasta tarde como decía Janus 



Greco dijo:


> Preguntita de novato... ¿Donde se pueden ver los futuros del Dow y demas americanos? Gracias...



Graficos de Futuros | Graficos en tiempo real Futuros


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Una consultita, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar....
> 
> Se puede poner corto en cualuier valor del mercado continuo??
> 
> ...



Teóricamente si. 

Mediante CFDs, por lo que yo he visto en diferentes brokers (renta 4, Interdin, Ig Markets), en la práctica hay muchos valores en los que no te permiten ponerte corto (porque no operan con ellos...).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Señor Space no se vaya, cuelguenos un grafico, una prediccion, o las tetas de alguna guarrilla.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Dic 2011)

Hey, Mr. B, me alegro de leerte de nuevo


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

a las dos habla Merkel no?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hey, Mr. B, me alegro de leerte de nuevo



Muchas gracias, igualmente.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Una pregunta a todos a ver si me podeis dar un poco de luz:
> 
> Este año vendi mi vivienda y obtuve una plusvalias de 100 k aprox.
> 
> ...



un consejo, de momento en un depósito tampoco es que este mal y yo esperaria al guano en serio, por otra parte porque no te planteas invertir a más corto plazo, si quieres pueddes seguir las indicaciones foreras aquí mucha materia gris, por último, invertir por un dividendo, bueno es, como acostarse con una mujer por sexo pero insoportable de cáracter :o
que me perdonen las churris::


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Preguntita de novato... ¿Donde se pueden ver los futuros del Dow y demas americanos? Gracias...



igmarkets....a la derecha del todo

CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> a las dos habla Merkel no?



¿En serio? Entonces confirmado, hoy me quedo fuera, que tengo deberes que hacer de mis dos cursos de idiomas, y seguro que saco más beneficio aprobándolos que operando hoy )

Esta noche me paso a ver como ha quedado la sabana... ::


----------



## Seren (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que me da un chungo.
> $/€ por debajo de 1.3 ...._1.16$/€ are waiting_
> edito: a por los 1.28 de cabeza!



Es infinitamente bueno que siga bajando para la eurozona, es el camino de salida a la crisis de deuda. Deberíamos ir a la tercera pata desde el 2007 que quizás rompería el 1,20.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿En serio? Entonces confirmado, hoy me quedo fuera, que tengo deberes que hacer de mis dos cursos de idiomas, y seguro que saco más beneficio aprobándolos que operando hoy )
> 
> Esta noche me paso a ver como ha quedado la sabana... ::



Cobardica ::




Seren dijo:


> Es infinitamente bueno que siga bajando para la eurozona, es el camino de salida a la crisis de deuda. Deberíamos ir a la tercera pata desde el 2007 que quizás rompería el 1,20.










Si no me equivoco, los paises netamente deudores, piigs mismamente, le deben una burrada a los acreedores (Ale-Fra-RU). Supongo que esta deuda estará en €, así que da = lo que haga el $/€. Otra cosa son las exportaciones fuera de la zona euro. Lo que no sé es cual es el balance neto de la zona euro, si debe o no debe pasta. Entonces quizás tenga usted razón.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Teóricamente si.
> 
> Mediante CFDs, por lo que yo he visto en diferentes brokers (renta 4, Interdin, Ig Markets), en la práctica hay muchos valores en los que no te permiten ponerte corto (porque no operan con ellos...).



que bien, bienvenido de nuevo
¿qué tal el examén?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Habla Merkel?

Nein nein guanen nein muchon guanen. Eurobonen nein, guanen sien, y todas esas cosas.

Ah, y el señor MulderCarpatos llorando.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Habla Merkel?
> 
> Nein nein guanen nein muchon guanen. Eurobonen nein, guanen sien, y todas esas cosas.
> 
> Ah, y el señor MulderCarpatos llorando.


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2011)

¿Estará Rbotic de ujier en el Bundestag?
¿Logrará servirle el agua en el púlpito y que acepte los eurobonos?


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Ya sabéis, a votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Votado
¿Sr. Claca como va el Bund?


----------



## random8429 (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que me da un chungo.
> $/€ por debajo de 1.3 ...._1.16$/€ are waiting_
> edito: a por los 1.28 de cabeza!



Dios te oiga


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Votado
> ¿Sr. Claca como va el Bund?



A corto, acumulando divergencias bajistas, pero todavía no hay giro, como en las bolsas. Yo de hecho acabo de cerrar un largo con unos pocos puntos en vista de que no puede con las resistencias más inmediatas.

El IBEX mejoraría mucho si superase la zona 8.370, con una primera zona de resistencias relevantes para el intradía en 8.320.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso que tiene perfil en facebook...no puede ser. Rbotic Mistico



De su perfil de Facebook:




Rbotic Mistico
.

Vive en Barcelona
De Almería


Información básica.

Acerca de Rbotic

Soy profesor de mistica cuantica en la universidad de barcelona. Mis amigos me llaman cariñosamente el del armario.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me interesan

Hombres


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sexo

Hombre


----------



## aksarben (14 Dic 2011)

Para ghkghk y demás habituales del NYSE, échenle un ojo a Best Buy (BBY), seguro que ven cosicas interesantes .


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Dic 2011)

¿Que ha dicho la Merkel?


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

IBEX:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Vamos pepon enseña la patita


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno, eso ya es otra cosa. Por encima de 8.370 confirmaría el giro.

Y como no, acababa de cerrar largos jajaja.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Que ha dicho la Merkel?



Con que diga eurobono basta ::


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Dic 2011)

vaya emboscada han preparado........ como los futuros del S&P se pongan por encima de 1230.............. pepon rules y a 1260


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vaya emboscada han preparado........ como los futuros del S&P se pongan por encima de 1230.............. pepon rules y a 1260



1235 está la llave, y diría que se puede ir más arriba aún


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

El ibex debe estar en verde por las palabrad e la Merkel, si sera eso, como no entendemos el aleman por eso estamos en verde, porque si lo entendieramos. Crisis por a long time.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Doctora NEIN

Merkel	[Imprimir]	


La doctora dice que Europa se ha embarcado en un proceso irreversible de unión fiscal. Si llegamos a tiempo y no desaparecemos antes por no tomar medidas a corto es evidente que sí. Asegura que UK es un importante socio de la UE a pesar de que rechaza los nuevos planes. 

No hay soluciones fáciles, ni rápidas para la crisis, llevará años solucionarlo todo. Cree que Europa saldrá adelante se si muestra paciente con el plan de unión fiscal. Hay no estoy de acuerdo, quien tiene que tener paciencia no es Europa, son los mercados y ahí hay gente de todo el mundo.


----------



## tatur (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Doctora NEIN
> 
> Merkel	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...




en resumen que modus guanus ON


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Claca, tu gráfico de TEF sigue vigente?

Ha roto varias los 13.30 que ponías de soporte pero se ha vuelto a ir por encima...y ya no se..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

El mensaje ha sido el mismo de hace un par de dias. Tiempo y mas tiempo, no soluciones magicas, union fiscal, union y mas union. No hay recursos magicos, la crisis de deuda sera larga....


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Doctora NEIN
> 
> Merkel	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Lo fuerte es que con toda la que está cayendo, el euro, en el peor de los casos, se iría sobre los 1,14... Cómo tiene que estar el dólar, madre mía :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Dic 2011)

por como cerro ayer el S&P, estamos en un punto q o deciden ponerse laterales para unos dias o llega guano del bueno............ la mañana ha sido sosa pero la tarde puede tener mucho q contarnos

mucho cuidado, la proxima hora sera de locura, a ver q bando leoncio gana


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, tu gráfico de TEF sigue vigente?
> 
> Ha roto varias los 13.30 que ponías de soporte pero se ha vuelto a ir por encima...y ya no se..



Sí, y si te fijas comenté "en cierres diarios". La verdad es que llegados a este punto la están frenando mucho, como era de esperar. Si yo las tuviera en cartera las aguantaba un poquito más, hasta los 13,10. Piensa que cuando dije lo que dije la corrección no había madurado y no podía saber qué cariz tomaría el asunto. Ahora, afinando un poco más, me inclino por ese nivel como stop de referencia, y lo digo mojándome más de lo que me gusta teniendo en cuenta que por el momento las posiciones largas van a la contra.

De todos modos, como dije ayer, estos son los niveles para plantearse largos, antes no tocaba estar dentro. Fíjate como el IBEX trata de dibujar una figura de vuelta y como la caída se ha desacelerado mucho estas dos sesiones. En este gráfico que colgué días atrás, ya se ve que la zona de los 250 la tenía fichada 







Esta debería ser la zona (entorno de los 8.200).


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

A ver, a ver

Alemania ha acordado reactivar el fondo de rescate bancario "SoFFin" - elEconomista.es


----------



## tatur (14 Dic 2011)

me salto el sl en arcelor en 13,09 hagan sus apuestas, peponazo? serian 4 de 4 y entonces ya me retiro porque esto no es para mi.

Entren insensatos, es una apuesta segura


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> me salto el sl en arcelor en 13,09 hagan sus apuestas, peponazo? serian 4 de 4 y entonces ya me retiro porque esto no es para mi.
> 
> Entren insensatos, es una apuesta segura



No será que pones los SL muy cortos?

Con esta volatilidad o los pones largos o vas a salir en pérdidas en todo.


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

El colega de las MAPFRE, demigrante, hoyga ustec. Tiene a tito Claca chivándole semanalmente entradas y salidas y ni caso. En 2,50 era venta. Venta. VENTA.

Hoy estarían un 9% más baratas. Entre tanto cabreo, creo que viene siendo hora de la siesta, que esta noche le he prometido a una colega que la llevaba a una piscina de bolas... o en bolas, no me acuerdo. 

Por la tarde colgaré algún gráfico de TEF para silenciosa y le echaré un par de piropos a nuestra funcionaria favorita, que hay que cuidar a nuestro preciado y poco extendido sector femenino. Tal vez compre algunas acciones de COCACOLA y se las regale a nuestras princesas, en el epítome del pagafanismo moderno.

Suerte, gente.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> me salto el sl en arcelor en 13,09 hagan sus apuestas, peponazo? serian 4 de 4 y entonces ya me retiro porque esto no es para mi.
> 
> Entren insensatos, es una apuesta segura



En Arcelor es tonteria los sl,un dia esta a 12,7 y en tres dias pasa a 14,7


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El colega de las MAPFRE, demigrante, hoyga ustec. Tiene a tito Claca chivándole semanalmente entradas y salidas y ni caso. En 2,50 era venta. Venta. VENTA.
> 
> Hoy estarían un 9% más baratas. Entre tanto cabreo, creo que viene siendo hora de la siesta, que esta noche le he prometido a una colega que la llevaba a una piscina de bolas... o en bolas, no me acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Como soy dueño de nh hoteles si quieres llamo para reservarte una suit::
Aunque no estoy seguro si saldre yo sin arañazos de este hotel:cook:
como lo ves?


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

El IBEX se ha quedado a medio camino del guaneo, el Dax casi ha cumplido, una ayudita USA y la tarde puede ser gloriosa.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El colega de las MAPFRE, demigrante, hoyga ustec. Tiene a tito Claca chivándole semanalmente entradas y salidas y ni caso. En 2,50 era venta. Venta. VENTA.
> 
> Hoy estarían un 9% más baratas. Entre tanto cabreo, creo que viene siendo hora de la siesta, que esta noche le he prometido a una colega que la llevaba a una piscina de bolas... o en bolas, no me acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Está usted hecho un "lletraferit" que dicen los catalanes, he tenido que ir al diccionario para saber si me estaba llamando visillera


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como soy dueño de nh hoteles si quieres llamo para reservarte una suit::
> Aunque no estoy seguro si saldre yo sin arañazos de este hotel:cook:
> como lo ves?



Lo comenté:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-236.html#post5435911

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-236.html#post5436018

Objetivo bajista en 2,04. Pinta fatal. Rebotar, rebotará seguro en algún momento, pero ahora mismo a corto, medio y largo plazo es un cultivo de guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia, que perdería su triple A - elEconomista.es

Tenemos excusa ya para el guaneo, dejar que el rojo se acerque a mi.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

El Claca es un genio del AT, el chico se merece una mujer fiel y buena, señora en la calle y puta en la cama.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El Claca es un genio del AT, el chico se merece una mujer fiel y buena, señora en la calle y puta en la cama.



En la cama de quien?
La pongo yo ,antes que me arruinen los hoteles estos::


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

Claca, estuve viendo ayer a Pfizer todavía tiene recorrido o no lo ví en proreal en diario (gratis)

¿qué te parece a tí


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Los Hoteles se van a menos de 2 € a final de semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Pelea a machete ahora mismo


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El Claca es un genio del AT, el chico se merece una mujer fiel y buena, señora en la calle y puta en la cama.



Pero cuando cumpla los 18 que ahora con 15 aún es muy joven :XX:

Además de un genio de AT es un tipo generoso...eso es una cualidad escasa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

Señor Chinito, pinte usted los fibos sobre el chulibex, para que se vea para que sirven... 

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Ahora van...


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Los Hoteles se van a menos de 2 € a final de semana.



En tu casa todos bien???::
Tiene un patrimonio neto de 1200 mm,eso deducidas las deudas de 300mm
capitaliza por 550 mm,seria una ganga poder comprarla entera por ese precio
a 2 eur acc,que es el nomimal por cierto
Ademas, a trocitos todavia valdria mas


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero cuando cumpla los 18 que ahora con 15 aún es muy joven :XX:
> 
> Además de un genio de AT es un tipo generoso...eso es una cualidad escasa.



Si es que así, como puedo negar un gráfico :_ )







La estructura correctiva de TEF, según parece. Vemos como esos 13,30 rechazan en numerosas ocasiones el precio. La putada de anticiparnos al giro es que es muy difícil separar el trigo de la paja y todo resulta hipotético. Si yo me tuviera que mojar, apostaría por lo trazado en el gráfico, con un último stop a la pérdida con claridad de los 13,10.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Con esta simple grafica y el igmarkets, esta semana tambien me voy de vacaciones.


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En tu casa todos bien???::
> Tiene un patrimonio neto de 1200 mm,eso deducidas las deudas de 300mm
> capitaliza por 550 mm,seria una ganga poder comprarla entera por ese precio
> a 2 eur acc,que es el nomimal por cierto
> Ademas, a trocitos todavia valdria mas



Ok a 1,5€ igual le meto 1000 acciones :XX:


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El Claca es un genio del AT, el chico se merece una mujer fiel y buena, señora en la calle y puta en la cama.



Bueno, no será para tanto en serio, que todavía soy pobre. Si te refieres a NHH, es que hoy además nos dibujaba una figura de continuidad bajista.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Dic 2011)

hace hora y media la pelea era por lograr una tarde pepona............. ahora mismo esta la cosa q como nos falle un poco el pie llega un guano considerable

parece q 1215 en el S&P es la ultima frontera


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ok a 1,5€ igual le meto 1000 acciones :XX:



Ya,ya te dire luego que ha hecho Morgan stanley,si sigue acumulando o no
ayer se quedo con 750k acc


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Como rompa el 8200 nos vamos a 79xx.

Rally guanista de navidad, llegan las rebajas haré un all-in BBVA a 5,40/50.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Claca lo decia porque presentas graficas con sus respectivas explicaciones que hacen ver las cosas de la bolsa desde una optica nada mistica. Ademas lo haces de forma altruista, pero esto es ahora que no tienes edad para montar un sociedad limitada, ja, cuando cumplas los 18 se van a tirar de los pelos algunos aqui.

Señor Votin, digame un hotelito en cadiz.


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca, estuve viendo ayer a Pfizer todavía tiene recorrido o no lo ví en proreal en diario (gratis)
> 
> ¿qué te parece a tí



Que no está mal, para nada, pero tampoco veo que tenga en principio mucho más recorrido. El objetivo alcista son los 21,24. Luego recuérdamelo y le echo un vistazo con calma si realmente estás interesado en el valor ;-)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Ya estan otra vez tocando a la puerta del fibo50. Abreme que soy el guano.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca lo decia porque presentas graficas con sus respectivas explicaciones que hacen ver las cosas de la bolsa desde una optica nada mistica. Ademas lo haces de forma altruista, pero esto es ahora que no tienes edad para montar un sociedad limitada, ja, cuando cumplas los 18 se van a tirar de los pelos algunos aqui.
> 
> Señor Votin, digame un hotelito en cadiz.



Casa Pepa,una cama un polvo
Desde 1812


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Esto pinta guaneo no?


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Saquen al ganso que yo saco al oso.







Vamos que nos vamos de rally!!!








:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Sr. Claca, acicálese como la dama merece y váyase a la cama en bolas. No ve usted que hay mucho engatusador por aqui que le lía, que luego lo tenemos un par de semanas desaparecido y el sr chinito venga a perder billetes :no: :XX:

edito: no lo había visto pero... *ay oma! que piñazo de los horos y las platas!*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Juasssss, no me hace falta que no este Claca para perder billetes. Es lo unico que se hacer solo, perder billetes. A veces a cambio de cosas, otras veces ni eso. Que pena ser probe.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Dic 2011)

No diran que no tienen ahora operaciones con buen R/r... pero pongan SL por debajo del fibo50%, no vaya a ser que nos vayamos al 61,8%... ::

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Porque si fuera rico podria perder mas billetes.

Pirata ha visto usted la ultima de Tom Cruise, sale un BMW, le interesa alguno?

De momento no le abren la puerta al guano, pero le abriran, es como las universitarias a las que pagafantea el señor Optimista bien informado haciendose pasar por maduro atractivo, al final caen despues de unas cuantas copas.


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca lo decia porque presentas graficas con sus respectivas explicaciones que hacen ver las cosas de la bolsa desde una optica nada mistica. Ademas lo haces de forma altruista, pero esto es ahora que no tienes edad para montar un sociedad limitada, ja, cuando cumplas los 18 se van a tirar de los pelos algunos aqui.
> 
> Señor Votin, digame un hotelito en cadiz.



Es que como bien sabes la bolsa no tiene nada de mísitica. 

Por lo demás, tarde o temprano las aportaciones altruistas acabarán, como es lógico, porque realmente estoy ofreciendo mi trabajo por amor al arte, que buenas horas me cuesta. Cuando planteo una operativa por aquí (el caso más reciente creo que fue MTS, que dio un 10%) estoy compartiendo mis cartas, sin truco ni cartón, porque yo no tengo detrás módulos informáticos que apoyen mis decisiones, jugamos exactamente en las mismas condiciones, sólo que yo probablemente tenga menos ceros en la cuenta 

Si lo hago es porque me da la gana, faltaría más, y de momento no me disgusta esta situación, así que no hay nada que hablar. Cuando me canse me cansaré y punto, pero detrás del cachondeo y el buen rollo es evidente que hay mucho trabajo. En bolsa no existe el conocimiento délfico, a menos, claro está, que tengas el número de teléfono adecuado. No es mi caso :/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Porque si fuera rico podria perder mas billetes.
> 
> Pirata ha visto usted la ultima de Tom Cruise, sale un BMW, le interesa alguno?
> 
> De momento no le abren la puerta al guano, pero le abriran, es como las universitarias a las que pagafantea el señor Optimista bien informado haciendose pasar por maduro atractivo, al final caen despues de unas cuantas copas.



Yo los pierdo y no lo soy :XX:. Menos mal que salí de la aventura patriota (hoy 8.58) Rebotando en la alcista, me pone ojitos...

Respecto al coche. Bonito es. Si me lo envuelve con la moza de un par de páginas atrás, se lo cambio por un bergantín que no lo uso mucho. Muy marinero eh?.

Que depravado el sr. OBI. Le gustan las jóvenes alegres. Muy mal! :no:


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

TRanquilo Claca el teléfono se lo dejo yo. Apunte... el broker sexy, 906......


----------



## Docma (14 Dic 2011)

Ufff, como veo los animos por aquí.......

Paciencia y templanza, dejad que pase el temporal :rolleye:.

Con bandera roja es dificil nadar en el mar ::.

Cuando arquímedes estaba inquieto porque al día siguiente el rey le iba a pedir que demostrara la proporción de oro que había en la corona, sin tener que fundirla, su mujer le dijo que se tomara un baño y se relajara un poco.......

(así fue como descubrió la forma de hallar "el volumen de un objeto irregular").


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Que mala pinta tiene Indra camino de los 9 figura, va cargadita de cortos.


----------



## Greco (14 Dic 2011)

Mmmm, yo creo que mucho mas abajo no vamos a ir no¿? Me estoy pensando tomar posiciones en TEF casi desde ya, tengo una orden a 13, pero no se si es mucho pedir...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> TRanquilo Claca el teléfono se lo dejo yo. Apunte... el *broker sexy*, 906......



A ver que dice google imagenes ...














mmmm no está mal, no.

¿Y como dice que ese número de teléfono?



edito: La rubia esta flotando en la biblioteca????? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Esta insinuando que el señor Votien se ahogue en la bañera para no maldecir su incursion en los hoteles?


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrusk, de verdad... que poco trabajo teneis algunos... jajaja.... mira que ponerse a buscar en google... jajaja...


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Mmmm, yo creo que mucho mas abajo no vamos a ir no¿? Me estoy pensando tomar posiciones en TEF casi desde ya, tengo una orden a 13, pero no se si es mucho pedir...



Estamos en zona de resistencias, los 8200 muy fuertes hay que esperar si rompen o no.

BBVA lo están sujetando en el soporte 6,05 los cabrones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Guybrusk, de verdad... que poco trabajo teneis algunos... jajaja.... mira que ponerse a buscar en google... jajaja...



¿Tra que? mande?

:XX:



j-z dijo:


> Estamos en zona de resistencias, los 8200 muy fuertes hay que esperar si rompen o no.
> 
> BBVA lo están sujetando en el soporte 6,05 los cabrones.




Si fuese usted un estudiose del RTI. Sabría que esto eso predecible. Esta semana toca guanear al SAN más que al BBVA. 

Estoy sospechando que los cuidadores van repartiendo la polvora que les queda entre uno y otro como van pudiendo. de ahí los patrones del TRI. [mode mítico off]


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2011)

Es la hora de la verdad, niñas... póngase sus cositas más cortitas... que vamos a tener fiesta...!! :XX:

Lo malo es que me tengo que marchar... leches...


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Estamos en zona de resistencias, los 8200 muy fuertes hay que esperar si rompen o no.
> 
> BBVA lo están sujetando en el soporte 6,05 los cabrones.



De cabrones nada, que el BBVA esté por encima de 6,05 es justo y necesario, es nuestro deber y salvación..... que llegue a los 7 alguna vez antes de fin de año y pueda librarme de unas cuantas........


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> De cabrones nada, que el BBVA esté por encima de 6,05 es justo y necesario, es nuestro deber y salvación..... que llegue a los 7 alguna vez antes de fin de año y pueda librarme de unas cuantas........



Ya llegó a 6,8x la semana pasada, tocan los 5,xx.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Dic 2011)

Ya decía yo que me pitaban los oídos ::


chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> es como las universitarias a las que pagafantea el señor Optimista bien informado haciendose pasar por maduro atractivo, al final caen despues de unas cuantas copas.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que depravado el sr. OBI. Le gustan las jóvenes alegres. Muy mal! :no:



_Hoygan_, ¿de donde sacan lo de las universitarias? Que los cursos a los que me referí son relacionados con mi trabajo (e impartidos en él, no en ningún campus lleno de veinteañeras) así que no tergiversen que, con la reciente noticia de que mi señora está en estado de buena esperanza, me buscan un jaleo de tres pares con esos rumores )

PD: Lo de maduro atractivo tendré que negarlo también, no sólo por lo de maduro ::


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> De cabrones nada, que el BBVA esté por encima de 6,05 es justo y necesario, es nuestro deber y salvación..... que llegue a los 7 alguna vez antes de fin de año y pueda librarme de unas cuantas........



pues no te queda na...
Eso y el retorno de cristo los dos mayores misterios


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores, aquí, por si sirven de ayuda los niveles aleatorio-sientifico de la jornada.
> 
> IBEX
> 8.334-8.388 canal principal, muy estrecho que nos hará dispararnos hacia donde rompa...
> ...



Casi, casi en nivel inferior del canal...objetivos casi cumplidos....


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

NH HOTELES 2,105 baja -8,48%


----------



## Greco (14 Dic 2011)

No me aguanto, acabo de entrar en Penagas, Ibertrola y Timofonica,


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> NH HOTELES 2,105 baja -8,48%



Arruinao estoy......
Esos son unos gorrones que nunca pagan....:


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Guano, guano...

Menudo hilo, todos perdiendo pasta y pasando el rato tan contentos.

El que nos lea flipa.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> NH HOTELES 2,105 baja -8,48%
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*1ª regla*, no tocar las pelotas cuando se sabe que otro conforero esta dentro de una acción ganeadora. Muy mal sr. j-z, muy mal :no:

Pero si no ha sido ese su ánimo, ya le pido disculpas por adelantado.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> No me aguanto, acabo de entrar en Penagas, Ibertrola y Timofonica,



Espero que no te duela mucho::


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Es de colegueo Votin y yo somos hamijos.

Yo voy palmando 200 con SAN y quiero que baje más pa comprar en rebajas.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *1ª regla*, no tocar las pelotas cuando se sabe que otro conforero esta dentro de una acción ganeadora. Muy mal sr. j-z, muy mal :no:



Dejeje,dejele ,los paper gayer son asin


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

JAjaja paper gayer buena esa :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Es de colegueo Votin y yo somos hamijos.
> 
> Yo voy palmando 200 con SAN y quiero que baje más pa comprar en rebajas.



jo,jo,jo eso es de pobres,menos de 1000 euros ni nos molestamos en reirnos::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


>



Le falta el pan )


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Es que soy pauper tío, quiero hacerme rico cual pollastre con el invento este.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Es de colegueo Votin y yo somos hamijos.
> 
> Yo voy palmando 200 con SAN y quiero que baje más pa comprar en rebajas.



¿Usted es el Rothschild reencarnado? 
¿No se les acaba nunca la pasta para seguir entrando?...
Que envidia... ::


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Jo,jo,jo
NHH en 2,04
Me parto,la rebaja es de hoteles a fondas
La que han liao los chinos


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le falta el pan )




Y esto para brindar, que estamos casi en Navidad


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

TEF ha roto definitivamnte los 13.3

En fins...hasta los 13.10 hay camino.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Me quedan 5 minutos para decidir si meto 90.000 en TEF pre-subasta... Y me da que no me voy a atrever y el +5% en las proximas 3 sesiones me va a hacer cagarme en todo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

NH:

En 1,83 tiene un soporte relevante, rebotó 2 pavos en 2009.


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Dic 2011)

Se va a los 7XXX o todavia es una figura de vuelta y subira en los proximos dias ibex?
Es "drogadiccion" leeros, vaya dias divertidos
Sigue Enagas para entrar? ahora parece que esta todo para entrar, y en unos dias, volvera la gente a decir por que no entre? o al reves, entran y lloran, vaya usted a saber
Gracias a todos por estas horas


----------



## Greco (14 Dic 2011)

> Me quedan 5 minutos para decidir si meto 90.000 en TEF pre-subasta... Y me da que no me voy a atrever y el +5% en las proximas 3 sesiones me va a hacer cagarme en todo...



Montese al tren que nos vamos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *AMAZON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto posteado esta mañana. -5% ahora. Otro -5% y ver si intenta dar la vuelta 8:


edito: ver a los bancos franceses perder un 7% me da una paz interior.... :XX:


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

There will be guano tumorrou.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> Montese al tren que nos vamos....



3.035 acciones como homenaje el hilo. Eso si, a poco que pierda se van por el aire...

PD. Mierda... Ahora somos 36...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Seren (14 Dic 2011)

El gráfico de NH a largo plazo es espectacular para entrar pero esas noticias chinas y al no ser un blue chip da que pensar.

Por otro lado el oro cae y rompe los 1600, evidente ante la subida del dolar y 

SAN ahora en el conocido soporte de 5,50, oportunidad de compra con SL ceñido por si se fuera a 5,15


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Espectacular para entrar? coño digamos lo mismo de GAM entonces


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Veo que me ha saltado el SL dinamico de Texaco... Otros que pasan a engrosar mi lista de buenos recuerdos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Greco (14 Dic 2011)

Manejan Uds. una barbaridad de pasta, espero llegar pronto a esas cantidades (^_^)


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Pufffffffffffffffffffff que día.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

La ultima hora y media demuestra porque el ibex, es una cosa infecta muy lejana a un mercado bursatil. Y eso que he ganado, pero no es nada serio.


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

aguantan los 8200....8:


----------



## Misterio (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno al final no se cumplieron los 10.700 por una pequeña diferencia de 2.500, pero si algún día se llega sea mañana o en el 2050 ahí tendremos al oráculo diciendo que SIYALODECÍAYO.


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Por debajo de 8200, se vienen los 7miles.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Mon deiu... He perdido 6 centimos por 3.035 acciones en 3 minutos... Menos mal que les voy a ganar un euro en los proximos 2 dias, porque el inicio ha sido espantoso.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mon deiu... He perdido 6 centimos por 3.035 acciones en 3 minutos... Menos mal que les voy a ganar un euro en los proximos 2 dias, porque el inicio ha sido espantoso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Le va a ganar un euro?

A cuando aspira que estén el viernes?

Y lo más importante...me lo promete?

:Baile::Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Le va a ganar un euro?
> 
> A cuando aspira que estén el viernes?
> 
> ...



Yo me esperare a 12,el 13 trae mala suerte y tal
Estaremos a 12 en tel el viernes


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

Amigos, sigo largo, y estos tres días me han breado pero bien.

Le dejan a uno la moral "bien alta".


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

TEF 12,7 el viernes.


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, sigo largo, y estos tres días me han breado pero bien.
> 
> Le dejan a uno la moral "bien alta".



Ande andas metido, SAN?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

Y en estos tres días el comportamiento ha sido guanero especialmente a cierre, lo que le deja a uno peor cuerpo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ande andas metido, SAN?



SAN y TEF, que ha sido meterme y convertirlas de "blue chips" a red chips.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Eon esta en una zona donde ha hecho cuadrople suelo en los ultimos 2/3 meses. Creo que bien puede valer la pena un intento de pillar rebote, y si pierde los 16.30 vender. Pasa parecido en el Ibex: 8.200, con TEF en el entorno de 13.10 y SAN en 5.5... Zonas que han ejercido de soporte, y que creo que bien valen un intento. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Espectacular para entrar? coño digamos lo mismo de GAM entonces



Ni punto de comparacion
Para que coño van a entrar los chinos con el 20% por 300 mm,si por 500 compran toda la cadena en bolsa?
50 mm de acc ,que es el 20%, lo compran los chinos a este paso en una semana
y por 100 y pico mill
Luego vendra el patadon


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> SAN y TEF, que ha sido meterme y convertirlas de "blue chips" a red chips.



A medio plazo ganas seguro.


----------



## vyk (14 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> SAN y TEF, que ha sido meterme y convertirlas de "blue chips" a red chips.



Pues yo tengo esas mismas y desde más arriba.:: Se le queda a uno un cuerpo cojonudo...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Le va a ganar un euro?
> 
> A cuando aspira que estén el viernes?
> 
> ...



Le respondo por orden para que no se mezclen las respuestas: no, me da igual porque con un 3% las vedere y ni de coña.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Desde luego tiene razón el chinito cuando dice que el Ibex es un índice de mierda viendo lo que ha ocurrido hoy en el volumen. El día ha sido mayoritariamente alcista en el volumen hasta las 15, donde a pesar del lateral el saldo andaba muy positivo y haciendo el máximo diario.

A las 16:25 ha empezado un repentino recital que ha sido tan bajista como aislado, han vendido una tanda de 1000 contratos que ha llevado rápidamente el saldo diario a terreno negativo, a las 16:55 otra tanda de 1000 contratos de nuevo. Ambas órdenes se han ejecutado en 2333. 

Todo esto entre otras pocas operaciones de menor cuantía, a pesar de esto la tarde ha sido bastante inactiva y apenas se han cruzado operaciones. A partir de las 17:15 se han puesto a comprar de nuevo y han logrado pasar del saldo negativo al verde pálido de nuevo.

En subasta han vendido unos 95 contratos, una cantidad pobre para lo que se mueve estos días.

En resumen, seguimos bajistas con el precio cerrando en mínimos del día y la subasta vendedora, pero me escama que el saldo haya estado todo el día por las alturas mientras el precio bajaba, o era una trampa para capturar gacelillas o ha sido un solo leoncio el que se lo ha cargado todo porque el lo valía riéndose de los demás. Lo cierto es que estábamos en soportes cuando han aparecido esas órdenes tan grandes, podría ser salto de stops, pero no ha habido un acompañamiento de volumen que lo justifique porque las órdenes han sido bastante aisladas y repentinas.

En fin, hoy no se que pensar pero algo me huele mal aquí, sospecho que la caída por debajo de 8200 al cierre es un 'fake' para meter gacelas bajistas en el horno, aunque insisto, es solo una sospecha, mañana lo veremos más claro.

PD: ahora si que lo entiendo, el señor Brightside largo en blue chips :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Le respondo por orden para que no se mezclen las respuestas: no, me da igual porque con un 3% las vedere y ni de coña.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo una vez pasé del gráfico de Clacla..y todaía me estoy dando de cabezazos.

Salvo un cambio de tendencia si las aguantas creo que las veremos en 14.40.

Y si no...pues recordemos que es sólo dinero..lo jodido es perder la salud o la gente a la que quieres...el dinero se repone, lo digo totalmente en serio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Telefónica bajará su dividendo en 2012 y pagará parte del de 2011 en acciones - elEconomista.es


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Telefónica bajará su dividendo en 2012 y pagará parte del de 2011 en acciones 

G

U

A

N

O


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo una vez pasé del gráfico de Clacla..y todaía me estoy dando de cabezazos.
> 
> Salvo un cambio de tendencia si las aguantas creo que las veremos en 14.40.
> 
> Y si no...pues recordemos que es sólo dinero..lo jodido es perder la salud o la gente a la que quieres...el dinero se repone, lo digo totalmente en serio.



Admito donaciones.

Quien quiera mi cuenta bancaria se la paso por privado.


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

ufff....al final el Sr. Bertok tendrá razón y las veremos por debajo de 11


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> telefónica bajará su dividendo en 2012 y pagará parte del de 2011 en acciones - eleconomista.es



Muy mal Alierta, muy mal. :no: :no: :no:


----------



## J-Z (14 Dic 2011)

Directo a probar el 1,83

NH HOTELES 2,000 baja -13,04% -0,300 8.433.155 47,89 

PER de 48, Espectacular para entrar

Con lo de TEF yo creo que nos vamos a mínimos anuales, will see.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

11? mucho me parece a mi eso, por debajo de dos unidades, ya vera, ya vera.

Lo siento por el señor Holgazan, aunque pensandolo bien, ahora no tendra que ir a la caja de ahorros a comprar mas acciones tras el dividendo, se las daran directamente en el dividendo. Honorable, si su stop esta ajustado, palmara.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo una vez pasé del gráfico de Clacla..y todaía me estoy dando de cabezazos.
> 
> Salvo un cambio de tendencia si las aguantas creo que las veremos en 14.40.
> 
> Y si no...pues recordemos que es sólo dinero..lo jodido es perder la salud o la gente a la que quieres...el dinero se repone, lo digo totalmente en serio.



Yo es que con este volumen solo entro a San o a Tef... Y dices que Claca ha colgado un grafico de Tef?? Es que con el tapatalk este no me entero de nada, ni leo todos los posts ni me espero a que carguen las imagenes.... ¿Entonces nos vamos a mas de 14? No aguantare tanto yo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

Pobre el que se haya metido en NH sin stops.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo es que con este volumen solo entro a San o a Tef... Y dices que Claca ha colgado un grafico de Tef?? Es que con el tapatalk este no me entero de nada, ni leo todos los posts ni me espero a que carguen las imagenes.... ¿Entonces nos vamos a mas de 14? No aguantare tanto yo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Posiblemente tengas muy buen móvil, pero con un móvil tipo iPhone se ve la página de maravilla, sin necesidad de Tapatalks... 

Saludos.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 11? mucho me parece a mi eso, por debajo de dos unidades, ya vera, ya vera.
> 
> Lo siento por el señor Holgazan, aunque pensandolo bien, ahora no tendra que ir a la caja de ahorros a comprar mas acciones tras el dividendo, se las daran directamente en el dividendo. Honorable, si su stop esta ajustado, palmara.



SL 2,5%, venta sera sobre el 3-4% arriba depende de como vea el mercado. Igual hasta con un 2% las vendo. Confio en que el 8.200 ejerza de semi soporte, al menos una jornada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Posiblemente tengas muy buen móvil, pero con un móvil tipo iPhone se ve la página de maravilla, sin necesidad de Tapatalks...
> 
> Saludos.



Es un galaxy scl de esos y se ve razonablemente bien, pero con tapatalk va mucho mas rapido cuando tiras de descarga de datos, si es wifi ya si me espero a ver imagenes y demas. Ademas en la empresa tengo limite de 200mb mensuales, luego va muy lento asi que intento evitar descargas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## holgazan (14 Dic 2011)

La leche.
Me veo con 60 años, buscando trabajo de jefe. )

Alierta: Cabrón.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 11? mucho me parece a mi eso, por debajo de dos unidades, ya vera, ya vera.
> 
> Lo siento por el señor Holgazan, aunque pensandolo bien, ahora no tendra que ir a la caja de ahorros a comprar mas acciones tras el dividendo, se las daran directamente en el dividendo. Honorable, si su stop esta ajustado, palmara.



Sospecho que el señor zen-tao, se habrá levan-tao :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muy mal Alierta, muy mal. :no: :no: :no:



A tomar por saco el precio mañana.

Mamá duele.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Estaba cantado, y mas cuando salio no se quien a decir lo contrario. La negacion es la confirmacion. Y se demuestra una vez mas, que tipo accion es TEF.

Escucho comentarios de que mañana venden, pues si es por esto deberian haber vendido hace ya un tiempo. 

Piensen que peor seria haber invertido en plata.


----------



## holgazan (14 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Sospecho que el señor zen-tao, se habrá levan-tao :XX:



Por aquí "meando", cabreado con el mugroso, cierrabares, abrazafarolas, tontolaba del Alierta. Que no tié palabra.
Prometió que NUNCA iba a bajar el dividendo.

Alierta: ¡VESTE A LA MIERDA!


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Dic 2011)

joer ghkghk...vaya momento para meterse en TELF. I sorry..


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

He quitado el stop en TEF. Mañana huida de gacelas de buena mañana y a mediodia subida apoyandose en los 8.200 del Ibex.

Soportes, estaba descontado, el grafico lo refleja todo, sentimiento contrario... Ni el Long Island Ice Tea tiene tantos ingredientes para una borrachera de plusvalias mañana.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

Están llenando el horno de gacelas,... cualquier día se plantan una subida tipo lanza del 4% o más

p.d. el guarribex y sus chicharritos no cuentan


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están llenando el horno de gacelas,... cualquier día se plantan una subida tipo lanza del 4% o más
> 
> p.d. el guarribex y sus chicharritos no cuentan



Según mi cuenta de la vieha, hay guano hasta el viernes, en mayor o menor medida, pero hasta el viernes.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> joer ghkghk...vaya momento para meterse en TELF. I sorry..



Si los periodicos ya habian redactado y publicado su noticia a las 17.50, los leoncios ya lo sabian a las 17.30... He comprado post-anuncio. Con esta me forro.

Y si no, pues pierdo mil euros que es lo ganado en Texaco. Tengo mcd, pfizer, jnj, procter... Todas en verde menos KO, ademas de haber sido compradas con el euro a casi 1.38. No todo van a ser ganacias!! No se preocupe que a tef le sacaremos plusvalias!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

El euro ya está por encima del 1,3


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> He quitado el stop en TEF. Mañana huida de gacelas de buena mañana y a mediodia subida apoyandose en los 8.200 del Ibex.
> 
> Soportes, estaba descontado, el grafico lo refleja todo, sentimiento contrario... Ni el Long Island Ice Tea tiene tantos ingredientes para una borrachera de plusvalias mañana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Me ha leido el pensamiento...orden de 1000 acciones a 12,85:cook:


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Dic 2011)

Telefónica bajará su dividendo en 2012 y pagará parte del de 2011 en acciones - elEconomista.es

Esto no provocara mas huida?
Y si ademas esta noche rebajan el rating a Francia?

Estas son las noticias que indica que se dara la vuelta y subira, seguro


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Dic 2011)

Si Ghkghk ha comprado TEF, me quedo mucho más tranquilo. Empieza un rally alcista para TEF.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Pero alguien en su sano juicio creia que Tef iba a seguir dando mas de euro y medio de dividendo anual en efectivo por los siglos de los siglos???? Entonces quien no estuviera dentro esta majareta... Si en este hilo ya sabiamos todos que lo iba a bajar, imaginense los que de verdad manejan en cotarro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (14 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Una pregunta a todos a ver si me podeis dar un poco de luz:
> 
> Este año vendi mi vivienda y obtuve una plusvalias de 100 k aprox.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, yo no metía esos 100k en bolsa. Yo metía el dinero obtenido de la venta del piso en depósitos de unos 90k, por no meter más de 100k en cada banco por si las moscas . Iría al banco y negociaría, ya que con esa cifra podrías conseguir un interés algo más alto de lo que dan 'por norma'.

Dejaría ese dinero en depósitos 12 o 18 meses, esperaría a que cayera el precio de los pisos y me metería en otro, siempre que se den las condiciones para ello. Teniendo el dinero en efectivo, se puede esperar a ver caer el precio de los pisos, y si llega a un punto en que la inversión puede ser factible, por ejemplo, cuando en este hilo comenté que a mi me parecía factible si el precio era tal que, para un precio X + la suma del coste de oportunidad el VAN sea 0 para un plazo de 25 años , tomando como flujos de caja lo que te cuesta el alquiler anual, para mi ya sería algo factible. No sé si me he explicado bien. Es difícil de explicarlo así y eso se ve mejor haciendo cuentas con un caso concreto.

También tienes que considerar que de esos 100k de plusvalías, si no lo reinviertes en otra vivienda antes de 2 años, hacienda te va a chupar unos 20k. Sería otra cosa a valorar.

Pero eso ya eres tu el que tiene que mirar mejor por sus cuentas. Yo desde luego que en bolsa no lo metía.

Joder, lo que escribis


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si Ghkghk ha comprado TEF, me quedo mucho más tranquilo. Empieza un rally alcista para TEF.



Aun queda un 2-3% de dolor. La orden de entrada de Faraico es buenisima, aunque creo que no le entrara por poco, porque la estampida de gacelas le dejara en el entorno del 12.9x, siendo x menor que 5.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Yo sigo confiando en que las venderé en 14.XX

Cuando me saltó el SL volví a entrar por cabezonería, lo veo clarísimo.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sinceramente, yo no metía esos 100k en bolsa. Yo metía el dinero obtenido de la venta del piso en depósitos de unos 90k, por no meter más de 100k en cada banco por si las moscas . Iría al banco y negociaría, ya que con esa cifra podrías conseguir un interés algo más alto de lo que dan 'por norma'.
> 
> Dejaría ese dinero en depósitos 12 o 18 meses, esperaría a que cayera el precio de los pisos y me metería en otro, siempre que se den las condiciones para ello. Teniendo el dinero en efectivo, se puede esperar a ver caer el precio de los pisos, y si llega a un punto en que la inversión puede ser factible, por ejemplo, cuando en este hilo comenté que a mi me parecía factible si el precio era tal que, para un precio X + la suma del coste de oportunidad el VAN sea 0 para un plazo de 25 años , tomando como flujos de caja lo que te cuesta el alquiler anual, para mi ya sería algo factible. No sé si me he explicado bien. Es difícil de explicarlo así y eso se ve mejor haciendo cuentas con un caso concreto.
> 
> ...



Recomendar a alguien entrar en bolsa es un poco osado, aunque yo a largo plazo creo que con una cartera diversificada de buenos valores ganara dinero, y si el largo plazo son 10 años.... mucho. Cabe decir que TEF no es lo que yo denominaria un buen valor. 

De cualquier modo, recordar que las perdidas de bolsa compensan las plusvalias del piso, por lo que un 20% de lo que invierta en bolsa se lo "regala" hacienda.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo sigo confiando en que las venderé en 14.XX
> 
> Cuando me saltó el SL volví a entrar por cabezonería, lo veo clarísimo.



Ando con un montón de curro, fin de año , inventarios y tal... y no kles sigo tanto como me gustaría, además mi sitio en el curro no es el mejor 
pero que bien se ve todo sin SAN 
Aun asi por cabezonería volveré a entrar... 
en esa y Mittal con ghkghk
aun así las TEF no me arevi a venderlas cuando me quite de SAN y maldita la hora...
ahora comparto sus esperanzas...


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Primero, NHH:



Claca dijo:


> Sobre NHH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Aquí, ojo, porque normalmente tras un descuelgue así se puede estar de todo menos tranquilo. Tiene un objetivo bajista inmediato en los 2,04. Que rompa con tanta fuerza una zona de soporte es muy mala señal, aunque haya parado en esos importantes 2,30. La inercia que lleva es MUY bajista y da bastante fiabilidad al movimiento, independientemente de rebotes.



En el pecado está la penitencia, cada precio tiene su filosofía y este posee la enorme virtud de joder la vida a sus inversores. Otro 13% que se descuelga hasta llegar al objetivo que proponía... ayer. Terrible es poco.


----------



## holgazan (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero alguien en su sano juicio creia que Tef iba a seguir dando mas de euro y medio de dividendo anual en efectivo por los siglos de los siglos???? Entonces quien no estuviera dentro esta majareta... Si en este hilo ya sabiamos todos que lo iba a bajar, imaginense los que de verdad manejan en cotarro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Pues tienes razón. 
1,75€ era una locura. Y 1,3€ en efectivo mas 0,2€ en amortización de acciones tampoco está mal.

Yo tengo casi todas a 13,6€ desde hace un 5 o 6 años, y seguro que si hago cuentas ya las tengo amortizadas o poco me falta.

Entrar a los precios de hoy es el "más mejor" negocio del mundo mundial. Enhorabuena a los afortunados.


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Sobre TEF, la han parado donde tocaba (mirad el gráfico que he colgado, y donde cerraba), pero todavía no hay giro. Todo lo que he comentado está pillado con pinzas. 

Los 13,10 indispensables: si vemos que los pierde con muchas ganas, hay que salir pitando. Esto quiere decir que hay que pensar en introducir ya un stop en máquina teniendo en cuenta que los 13,10 son el nivel de referencia.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, tu gráfico de TEF sigue vigente?
> 
> Ha roto varias los 13.30 que ponías de soporte pero se ha vuelto a ir por encima...y ya no se..



TEF no ha roto el soporte hasta última hora, al menos como yo lo veo. Para que un soporte se rompa tiene que haber pasado como mínimo, mínimo, un 0.5%. Si hay un soporte en 13.30 y pones el SL pensando en ese soporte, yo pondría el SL alejado de esos 13,30 porque los leoncios saben que ahí hay un soporte y si quieren hacer una barridita de stops para luego volver a subir, lo tiran justo un pelo por debajo de esos 13,30 y se llevan por delante a unas cuantas gacelas. Les ha bastado tirarlo a 29 para que el precio via saltada de SL se fuera a 26 y volviera a subir. 

Yo siempre lo pongo con cierto margen al soporte y nunca en una cifra acabada en 0 o 9, porque los 0s actuan muchas veces de soporte 'psicológico' y mucha gente pone el SL ahí. Siempre lo pongo acabado en un número medio. Yo hoy por ejemplo entré en TEF en 13.31 y puse el SL en 13.14. Al final me pasó lo del otro día. Subió, subí el SL para garantizar no pérdidas (13.34) y se volvió para abajo, saltándome el SL again. Resultado: espectaculares ganancias tras comisiones de nada más y nada menos que un euro y 51 céntimos .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2011)

Cuelgo el grafico del dax 2008-2009, porque es identico al actual.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Dic 2011)

Llamando a sabios:::

Lo de hoy es un marabuzu negro en una tendencia bajista?
Según mis apuntes es un indicador de cambio de tendencia


PD: Me suspendo a mi misma, pero en realidad estaba mirando en cotizalia y no se veía bien la sombra. Disculpen


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> TEF no ha roto el soporte hasta última hora, al menos como yo lo veo. Para que un soporte se rompa tiene que haber pasado como mínimo, mínimo, un 0.5%. Si hay un soporte en 13.30 y pones el SL pensando en ese soporte, yo pondría el SL alejado de esos 13,30 porque los leoncios saben que ahí hay un soporte y si quieren hacer una barridita de stops para luego volver a subir, lo tiran justo un pelo por debajo de esos 13,30 y se llevan por delante a unas cuantas gacelas. Les ha bastado tirarlo a 29 para que el precio via saltada de SL se fuera a 26 y volviera a subir.
> 
> Yo siempre lo pongo con cierto margen al soporte y nunca en una cifra acabada en 0 o 9, porque los 0s actuan muchas veces de soporte 'psicológico' y mucha gente pone el SL ahí. Siempre lo pongo acabado en un número medio. Yo hoy por ejemplo entré en TEF en 13.31 y puse el SL en 13.14. Al final me pasó lo del otro día. Subió, subí el SL para garantizar no pérdidas (13.34) y se volvió para abajo, saltándome el SL again. Resultado: *espectaculares ganancias tras comisiones de nada más y nada menos que un euro y 51 céntimos :*p.



Invitate a algo con semejante fortunón¡


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2011)

SP sólo cae ya un 0,55%


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Pues tienes razón.
> 1,75€ era una locura. Y 1,3€ en efectivo mas 0,2€ en amortización de acciones tampoco está mal.
> 
> Yo tengo casi todas a 13,6€ desde hace un 5 o 6 años, y seguro que si hago cuentas ya las tengo amortizadas o poco me falta.
> ...



Es que aunque lo bajaran a 1... o a 0.80... Seguiria siendo un dividendo sensacional a estos precios. ¿Que se va a poder comprar a 10? Pues casi seguro (aunque a saber cuando) pero si alguien de verdad compra hoy para el largo plazo, ya dije que me juego el meñique que a 10 años no le pierde dinero.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre TEF, la han parado donde tocaba (mirad el gráfico que he colgado, y donde cerraba), pero todavía no hay giro. Todo lo que he comentado está pillado con pinzas.
> 
> Los 13,10 indispensables: si vemos que los pierde con muchas ganas, hay que salir pitando. Esto quiere decir que hay que pensar en introducir ya un stop en máquina teniendo en cuenta que los 13,10 son el nivel de referencia.



¿dónde estaría ese giro? 
13.38?


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (14 Dic 2011)

Ahora mismo TEF en xnys a 16,83$ que aplicando el cambio EURUSD:1.299 da 12.95 EUR.

Supongo que mañana la cosa abrirá por ahí.


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde estaría ese giro?
> 13.38?



Si esta es la figura...



Claca dijo:


> Si es que así, como puedo negar un gráfico :_ )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La bajista es la resistencia más importante, luego los 13,65.


----------



## holgazan (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que aunque lo bajaran a 1... o a 0.80... Seguiria siendo un dividendo sensacional a estos precios. ¿Que se va a poder comprar a 10? Pues casi seguro (aunque a saber cuando) pero si alguien de verdad compra hoy para el largo plazo, ya dije que me juego el meñique que a 10 años no le pierde dinero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



¿A 10€?

Melosplique.

-tipos de interés bajos durante unos cuantos años: Refinanciación barata de la deuda.
-sustitución de ingenieros de 60.000€ por ingenieros jóvenes de 40.000€.
-negocio redondo en Latinoamérica.

No creo que baje de 12€, en el peor de los casos.

A no ser que todo explote y haya una guerra mundial, o toda la economía se vaya al carajo.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Con respecto a TELF y a SAN,ya comente ayer,esta escrito ,que un leoncio grande habia vendido una burrada de acc ayer y comprado de IBE y NHH
Esta noche mirare su volumen de operaciones y que ha hecho

Lo de Telf ya lo sabrian los leoncios grandes ,es su trabajo


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> ¿A 10€?
> 
> Melosplique.
> 
> ...



Si mañana siguen vendiendo a lo burro los leoncios telf,es que seguira bajanado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo los pierdo y no lo soy :XX:. Menos mal que salí de la aventura patriota (hoy *8.58*) Rebotando en la alcista, me pone ojitos...
> 
> Respecto al coche. Bonito es. Si me lo envuelve con la moza de un par de páginas atrás, se lo cambio por un bergantín que no lo uso mucho. Muy marinero eh?.
> 
> Que depravado el sr. OBI. Le gustan las jóvenes alegres. Muy mal! :no:



Patriots 9.31 +8.5% :ouch: Lo peor de todo? que es donde pasa la alcista que tengo trazada. Maldita sea! 
Trust in AT! Trust in AT! Trust in AT!


----------



## Estilicón (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De cualquier modo, recordar que las perdidas de bolsa compensan las plusvalias del piso, por lo que un 20% de lo que invierta en bolsa se lo "regala" hacienda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Cierto, no caí en ese momento. Lo compensas en ganancias y perdidas patrimoniales. :ouch:

Pero ten en cuenta que el hablaba de dejarlo ahí 5 años y si cayera la bolsa solo le computaría la pérdida una vez cerrada la operación por lo que hacienda pasaría a recoger lo 'suyo' a los 2 años y luego ya se vería (creo).

También tengo las dudas de que si palmas 20000 euros en bolsa de esos 100k, los compense totalmente con los 20k que hacienda se llevaría por las plusvalías. Creo que si pones como pérdida patrimonial 20000 euros en acciones te aplican un 'factor de corrección' que hace que cuente como menos a la hora de compensar. Pero no lo sé seguro. No tengo el programa padre a mano y de memoria ni mucho menos me sé los cálculos.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Dic 2011)

En cuanto a TEF, no tengo el gráfico a mano, pero juraría que hay una directriz alcista que une los 2 mínimos de los últimos meses y que ahora mismo pasa por los 12,81 y que podría ser un punto a tener como referencia a la hora de vislumbrar 'el infierno' o tomar una decisión a la hora de posicionarse para entrar o salir.

Mirar el estupendo gráfico de claca que creo que se puede ver ahí. Y si estoy equivocado, decirlo.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Cierto, no caí en ese momento. Lo compensas en ganancias y perdidas patrimoniales. :ouch:
> 
> Pero ten en cuenta que el hablaba de dejarlo ahí 5 años y si cayera la bolsa solo le computaría la pérdida una vez cerrada la operación por lo que hacienda pasaría a recoger lo 'suyo' a los 2 años y luego ya se vería (creo).
> 
> También tengo las dudas de que si palmas 20000 euros en bolsa de esos 100k, los compense totalmente con los 20k que hacienda se llevaría por las plusvalías. Creo que si pones como pérdida patrimonial 20000 euros en acciones te aplican un 'factor de corrección' que hace que cuente como menos a la hora de compensar. Pero no lo sé seguro. No tengo el programa padre a mano y de memoria ni mucho menos me sé los cálculos.



Creo que son 4 años. Si gana, fabuloso, y si pierde "menos pierde". Si gana 100.000 del piso le tocaba pagar 20, pero si pierde 20 de bolsa, sus ganancias serian 80 por lo que a hacienda le tendria que pagar "solo" 16. Vamos, que invierte con un 20% de ventaja con respecto a usted y a mi. 

Si gana muchisimo, pues imagino que estara encantado de pagar 20 por el piso y otros 20 por plusvalias en bolsa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si esta es la figura...
> 
> 
> 
> La bajista es la resistencia más importante, luego los 13,65.



muy agradecido, por cierto, he votado::


----------



## locoAC (14 Dic 2011)

Quizás me lo haya saltado, pero con el ritmo que lleva el hilo del HVEI35 no hay quien pueda, jejeje...

¿Qué os parece lo de GAMESA? A puntito de marcar mínimos históricos, con el Ibex aún bastante alejado de hacer lo propio (al menos en el mismo periodo, 2003-2011). Es cierto que en cierto momento su valor se multiplicó por 6-7, ¿pero véis normal tanto castigo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Quizás me lo haya saltado, pero con el ritmo que lleva el hilo del HVEI35 no hay quien pueda, jejeje...
> 
> ¿Qué os parece lo de GAMESA? A puntito de marcar mínimos históricos, con el Ibex aún bastante alejado de hacer lo propio (al menos en el mismo periodo, 2003-2011). Es cierto que en cierto momento su valor se multiplicó por 6-7, ¿pero véis normal tanto castigo?



Esa se la sabe el sr. Votin 

Lo que yo le digo es que si está así, será por algo. (y si no, para cuendo lo sea :XX


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa se la sabe el sr. Votin
> 
> Lo que yo le digo es que si está así, será por algo. (y si no, para cuendo lo sea :XX



Es la mejor frase que he escuchado nunca para definir la bolsa y sus acciones: si esta asi, sera por algo.

Cuantos disgustos ahorraria a mucho inversor, empezando por mi, pensar eso al ver las cotizaciones.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa se la sabe el sr. Votin
> 
> Lo que yo le digo es que si está así, será por algo. (y si no, para cuendo lo sea :XX



Yo con gamesa me oli el mochuelo y sali con 20 euros de plusvis
Ahora estamos liados con nhh::
Estamos mas rojos que la compresa de una coja


----------



## Topongo (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo con gamesa me oli el mochuelo y sali con 20 euros de plusvis
> Ahora estamos liados con nhh::
> Estamos mas rojos que la compresa de una coja



y como lleva sus SAN?
he de agradecerle aquel consejo que me dio ...
yo la verdad es que tengo la suerte de tener media cartera con BME que encima tendré que vender para al menos quitarme parte de la perdida de SAN de cara a hacienda para volverla a comprar el dia 2 de enero...
de TEF no hablaré, desde 15 las llevo.... e IBE desde 5.05... a este paso tendré que liquidar todo BME


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aun queda un 2-3% de dolor. La orden de entrada de Faraico es buenisima, aunque creo que no le entrara por poco, porque la estampida de gacelas le dejara en el entorno del 12.9x, siendo x menor que 5.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



La idea es que guanee hoy el SP y mañana entre este guaneo resultante y el del dividendo se abra con gap a la baja....y siga bajando....cuanto? Pues no lo sé hoyga, pero con que baje con 2,5% vale para que se cruce la orden, no lo veo tan descabellado....peores cosas de han visto.


También es verdad que si el SP sigue bajando hasta un 2% reconsideraría la orden y me quedaría a ver los osos desde la barrera


----------



## SunZi (14 Dic 2011)

No he seguido todos los mensajes del día, pero no he visto comentado esto:

*El bróker de La Caixa zarandea a Telefónica: vende el 0,4% del capital en diciembre
*


El mayor valor de la bolsa española se mueve en diciembre. Y lo hace de la mano de uno de sus accionistas de referencia, CaixaBank. El bróker de la entidad catalana se ha desprendido durante las nueve últimas sesiones 18 millones de acciones de la operadora que preside César Alierta y que representan el 0,4% del capital.

Las ventas netas –es decir, restadas las acciones compradas en el mismo período- superan los 250 millones de euros y podrían crecer en los próximos días ya que la operación no parece cerrada. Ayer mismo, el brazo bursátil de La Caixa volvió a vender más títulos de los que compró. En diciembre, la acción de Telefónica se ha dejado en el camino un 4%. 

Fuentes de CaixaBank no han querido pronunciarse sobre el origen de estas operaciones. Aseguran que la participación del 5,01% en Telefónica es estable y que la política del grupo que preside Isidro Fainé es gestionar activamente la cartera de participadas.

En junio de 2009, el tercer grupo financiero español por volumen de activos vendió el mercado un 1% de Telefónica, una operación en la que obtuvo unas plusvalías de 249 millones de euros. De esta cifra, La Caixa destinó más de 200 millones a dotaciones cautelares por insolvencias y otros 39 a dotar la cartera de participadas.

Pero la venta de acciones de la operadora no supuso una rebaja de la participación en Telefónica ya que, al mismo tiempo que vendió, La Caixa adquirió otro 1% el capital a través de un contrato de equity swap, lo que supuso la pérdida de derechos económicos de ese paquete. Es decir, que no generó dividendo.

Cuestionada sobre la posibilidad de que la orden ahora en marcha –ayer prosiguieron las ventas del bróker- obedezca a una estrategia similar para apoyar las cuentas del grupo a un paso ya del cierre del ejercicio, CaixaBank ni afirma ni desmiente y se limita a reiterar el carácter estratégico de la operación. 

En lo que va de año, la cotización de Telefónica acumula una pérdida del 22% frente al 15,53% del Ibex en el mismo período. 

El brker de La Caixa zarandea a Telefnica: vende el 0,4% del capital en diciembre - Cotizalia.com


¿Habrán vendido todo lo previsto?

De momento TEF en el NYSE a 16,70$ (12,87€ al cambio)


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> y como lleva sus SAN?
> he de agradecerle aquel consejo que me dio ...
> yo la verdad es que tengo la suerte de tener media cartera con BME que encima tendré que vender para al menos quitarme parte de la perdida de SAN de cara a hacienda para volverla a comprar el dia 2 de enero...
> de TEF no hablaré, desde 15 las llevo.... e IBE desde 5.05... a este paso tendré que liquidar todo BME



San las vendi a 6,10 la semana pasada
Ahora solo tengo nhh,palmando pasta a trapo
Eso si,me tranquiliza que el saldo de compras de los leoncios es positivo en este valor ,no asi en telef que han soltado papel a toda leche


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> San las vendi a 6,10 la semana pasada
> Ahora solo tengo nhh,palmando pasta a trapo
> *Eso si,me tranquiliza que el saldo de compras de los leoncios es positivo en este valor ,no asi en telef que han soltado papel a toda leche*



Deje de fastidiarnos a los que llevamos matildas...que ya estamos bastante fastidiados :´(


----------



## Topongo (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> San las vendi a 6,10 la semana pasada
> Ahora solo tengo nhh,palmando pasta a trapo
> Eso si,me tranquiliza que el saldo de compras de los leoncios es positivo en este valor ,no asi en telef que han soltado papel a toda leche



Yo le hice caso en su Stop a 5,9 y venderé parte de bme para quedarme a cero con hacienda.
lo de tef pues con sileciosa me quedo :Baile:
aun asi tendré que buscarme nueva camiseta...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

Sorprendente noticia de telefónica (parece inaúdito no? ha rebajado dividendo, algo insólito a pesar de Alierta, su director financier etc). Bueno, aquí lo hemos dicho hace 3 (cuando ni se pensaba, hace 2, hace 1 mes etc..por cierto, algunos de aquí nos llamaron fantasma..aplicaron lo de la vivienda nunca baja al dividendo..y sí, siempre hay un primera vez). Después de la subidita que creo que tendremos proximamente, bajaremos escalonadamente, entiendo que primero a 11,6 y posteriormente hay un objetivo +- factible sobre 9,8..aunque es un poco arriesgado con su rentabilidad, pronosticar tal objetivo, pero está ahí, y puedo demostrarlo y de telefónica no voy a escribir durante un tiempo pq es un valor que no me atrae (ahora y casi siempre).
Al tema de hoy, el ibex (la explicación valdrá para enagás. Siento, la bajada temporal de este valor que presentaba un buen objetivo (aunque siempre es mejor que los impulsos se hagan desde fibos + abajos que desde el 38,2%, pero creo que recuperará bien su valor anterior a la compra), de verdad que lo siento, pero estoy seguro que recuperaremos (en todo caso, el dividendo es importante para el precio al que se ha comprado, pero recuperaremos en varios días, entiendo).





El ibex está en zona de comenzar un nuevo tramo alcista (dijimos el viernes que nada había cambiado, que parecía un señuelo y que su retroceso natural como hizo el dax ese viernes, eran los 8250). Los 8250 eran el soporte del 50% del marubozu del 30/11 y entre esta zona y el fibo del 61,8 (+-8070) debería hacer un pequeño suelo para subir de nuevo. Esperemos a ver que hace. Ayer decíamos y hoy a primera hora (desde el trabajo) que quedaba un poco de susto para luego subir y tapar definitivamente el gap de los 8950 o el fibo de los 8880 antes de la gran caída. Si respeta los 8050-8070, lo veo francamente factible, en caso contrario, el objetivo creo que sería cerrar el gap abierto entre 7880 y 7780 en principio..
Como siempre, a ver que pasa.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Pongo los niveles para mañana, aprovecho que los he actualizado en el blog


BEX jornada complicada....

Si no aguantamos los 8186 nos vamos a los 7978

Mientras no superemos los 8278 no salimos de zona peligrosa. 

Para donde va? Me tiro a la piscina. Bajamos a la apertura y luego recuperamos, así que podemos tener un buen intra. (Hasta 8398)


DAX


Por debajo de 5.692 abajo, primero un suelo fuerte en 5.606 y luego no hay nada hasta 5530

Fuera de zona de peligro los 5736 pero con poco recorrido.

Por si a alguien le interesa, en el blog dije hace unos días que había un intra en BBVA sobre los 6.05, para mañana empieza a ser interesante sobre los 6.02 (por debajo)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

El cruce eur/dólar:
Bueno, ayer hizo un pequeño paso para él, pero un gran paso para muchos.. Salvo muy improbable fallo del AT (y las segundas estructuras suelen ser muy muy seguras, aunque no 100%), se irá casi casi al tick a la zona de 1,24 +-.
Podrá hacer pequeños pulls o entrar incluso en zonas de desactivación (tb lo hacen los dobles techos y suelos, que vuelven a entrar en zona desactivada muchas veces) pero ya con una alta probabilidad, nos iremos a ese valor, además, el fibo de corrección fue muy bueno (61,8%) no fue acelerado (38,2%).
A ver qué pasa.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo le hice caso en su Stop a 5,9 y venderé parte de bme para quedarme a cero con hacienda.
> lo de tef pues con sileciosa me quedo :Baile:
> aun asi tendré que buscarme nueva camiseta...



No se si estoy entendiendo su operativa, pero para conpensar minusvalias creo que tiene 4 años. Mas de 2 seguro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Como dato curioso el leoncio Deutche Morgan ha vendido 3,7 mm de acc de telef con 1,6 millones de euros de perdidas a 13,3/accion
Para que luego os quejeis de que los leoncios no lloran

¿que se sentira cuando se aprieta un boton y se pierden 1,6 millones?


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como dato curioso el leoncio Deutche Morgan ha vendido 3,7 mm de acc de telef con 1,6 millones de euros de perdidas a 13,3/accion
> Para que luego os quejeis de que los leoncios no lloran
> 
> ¿que se sentira cuando se aprieta un boton y se pierden 1,6 millones?



Nada, cuando sabes que si no pulsas pasas a 8 cifras de pérdidas. O cuando tienes operaciones que cubren esa pérdida.

El leoncio gordote nunca pierde...


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como dato curioso el leoncio Deutche Morgan ha vendido 3,7 mm de acc de telef con 1,6 millones de euros de perdidas a 13,3/accion
> Para que luego os quejeis de que los leoncios no lloran
> 
> ¿que se sentira cuando se aprieta un boton y se pierden 1,6 millones?



Cuando no son tuyos, si no que te juegas la pasta de otros, me imagino que se apreta la tecla con mayor alegría.

La comisión se la siguen llevando igual.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como dato curioso el leoncio Deutche Morgan ha vendido 3,7 mm de acc de telef con 1,6 millones de euros de perdidas a 13,3/accion
> Para que luego os quejeis de que los leoncios no lloran
> 
> ¿que se sentira cuando se aprieta un boton y se pierden 1,6 millones?



Yo no cene. Y hasta pasados dos dias aun le daba vueltas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (14 Dic 2011)

que cabrones como suben el SP!!


----------



## holgazan (14 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> que cabrones como suben el SP!!



¡Bien!

Mañana, subida BRUTAL de Telefónica.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

A mi lo de telefónica, me recuerda a CR7 desde hace un tiempo..(y creo que el Madrid por hambre, será el campeón de liga este año, aunque no será mejor equip..jeje..como jode decir esto jeje). 
Un valor, muy piropeado sin argumentos en AT, desde hace tiempo, aquellos que lo criticabamos, nos ponían a caer de un burro (y algunos que están escribiendo ahora criticando el valor, eran del grupo de sumisos totales). Lo del dividendo, lo debe estar descontando mucha mano fuerte desde hace tiempo, ahora falta descontar otras cosas (pérdida de mercado, desaceleración del crec. en latinoamerica, la no ansiada salida a bolsa por ahora y parece que por después de Atento (y ya van dos anunciaciones jeje), encarecimiento de la financiación por tener el riesgo-país etc etc). En todo caso, en breve, vendrá un pequeño rally donde se montará todo kiski para luego..


----------



## sarkweber (14 Dic 2011)

Antena 3 confirma fusión por absorción de La Sexta-CNMV


----------



## sarkweber (14 Dic 2011)

Accionistas La Sexta recibirán 7% del capital de Antena 3-CNMV


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A mi lo de telefónica, me recuerda a CR7 desde hace un tiempo..(y creo que el Madrid por hambre, será el campeón de liga este año, aunque no será mejor equip..jeje..como jode decir esto jeje).
> Un valor, muy piropeado sin argumentos en AT, desde hace tiempo, aquellos que lo criticabamos, nos ponían a caer de un burro (y algunos que están escribiendo ahora criticando el valor, eran del grupo de sumisos totales). Lo del dividendo, lo debe estar descontando mucha mano fuerte desde hace tiempo, ahora falta descontar otras cosas (pérdida de mercado, desaceleración del crec. en latinoamerica, la no ansiada salida a bolsa por ahora y parece que por después de Atento (y ya van dos anunciaciones jeje), encarecimiento de la financiación por tener el riesgo-país etc etc). *En todo caso, en breve, vendrá un pequeño rally donde se montará todo kiski para luego*..



¡Ojalá!

A ver si me saco algunas plusvis...serán bien utilizadas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¡Ojalá!
> 
> A ver si me saco algunas plusvis...serán bien utilizadas



si mañana el ibex no cae de ciertas zonas (8070 o por ahí), lo veo muy probable (ahora, tampoco se te va a ir a 15 y por encima de 14 o 14,1-2, pues eso, saldría).


----------



## atlanterra (14 Dic 2011)

¿Donde está Janus?....Se le echa de menos...

El panorama invita a ponerse corto...pero algo me dice que me esté quieto hasta Enero por lo menos.

Desde luego el "brutal rally alcista" ni está ni se le espera...


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2011)

Recordatorio:

Sentimiento de Mercado

A votaaaaaaar


----------



## sarkweber (14 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Recordatorio:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> A votaaaaaaar



votado ::


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2011)

Cortos los pedía desde hace unas jornadas, el que no este subido ahora ya se lo tiene que pensar un poquito. Los primeros son los que mas se la juegan, pero los que mas tienen que ganar.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> si mañana el ibex no cae de ciertas zonas (8070 o por ahí), lo veo muy probable (ahora, tampoco se te va a ir a 15 y por encima de 14 o 14,1-2, pues eso, saldría).



En 14 sacaría sus buenas plusvalías.

Que si llegan van a ir parte a una buena causa y parte para mi señora madre.

Y si no llegan, irá la misma cantidad..que al fin y al cabo es navidad¡¡


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

Mañana empezara Telf a 12,9
seguira el gacelio de compras ,subira y a media tarde los leoncios volveran a soltar otra vez papel a chorros
La historia de siempre,hasta el viernes que acabe en 12,50


----------



## holgazan (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana empezara Telf a 12,9
> seguira el gacelio de compras ,subira y a media tarde los leoncios volveran a soltar otra vez papel a chorros
> La historia de siempre,hasta el viernes que acabe en 12,50



¿Algún día podré vender mis Matildes a 26€, y retirarme a Benidorm a ver chavalas de 60 primaveras?


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Donde está Janus?....Se le echa de menos...
> 
> El panorama invita a ponerse corto...pero algo me dice que me esté quieto hasta Enero por lo menos.
> 
> Desde luego el "brutal rally alcista" ni está ni se le espera...



Llego ahora pero durante el día he ido leyendo a partes.

Varios comentarios rápidos:
Votín: Simplemente, lo siento por NH Hoteles. Es tremendo lo que están haciendo ahí, con tiempo (salvo que quiebre) el precio estará por encima de la cotización de ahora. Pero es triste estar condenado al largo, por no tener stop.
Telefónica: Sinceramente, no sé por qué se sorprende. Estos señores son capaces de vender hasta a su madre por sus intereses. Y engañar, que es gratis, ni se lo imaginan. El señor Vila ha hecho un debut espectacular.
Expedia: Me saltó el stop. Me caguen en ...., pero sin dolor porque iba ajustado. Da rabia por el excelente aspecto técnico que tenía. Aún podría hacerse realidad la subida, pero yo no quiero asumir un stop más amplio. Estamos de cierre de año.
Patriot Coal Corporation: Sin comentarios, está peligros tras perder los 10 euros.
SP y DAX: Siguen como ayer, bajistas. Muy atentos a posibles vueltas probables en algún momento cercano ... pero de momento basta con verlo desde la barrera para los largos. Los cortos, no los recomiendo.
Plata: Sin duda el rey del día. Vaya empapelada que le han dado. En 2840 tiene un soporte que debería funcionar pero visto el nerviosismo, puede pasar cualquier escenario.
Societe Generale: Hay que seguir esperando, claro ejemplo de lo que supone entrar al revés. Es un error mayúsculo hacerlo. Hay que esperar, dará buenas opciones.
Arcelor: Bajista, nada de mariconadas ahí que es muy peligrosa. Marca un escenario muy peligroso en lo macro, recesión. Las usanas, todas iguales.

Por última, la estrella del mambo: PRISA. Sigo dentro y buen feeling. Stop en 0,80 que no se ha activado hoy de milagro pero subiéndolo ya. Si aguanta jueves y viernes .... puede tener una vuelta de aupa. Es el number one.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Dic 2011)

A mi por fundamentales prisa me huele a gran mierda,pero es el mercado quien manda
Lo de NHH va a ser una comida de fieras,acumulacion de papel para luego soltarlo ganando pasta a espuertas,vendra de dos formas, o bien porque sobornen al chino perdonandole el pago de los 15 mm para maquillar una operacion falsa o por fundamentales
No la veo quebrada,en todo caso dividida
Al tiempo,antes de Enero la veremos a 2,5 o cerca de 3
Yo saldre en 2,5 antes de Enero

PD
me fijare todos los dias para ver cuando el balance de compras de los leoncios deja de ser positivo para preparar la salida


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi por fundamentales prisa me huele a gran mierda,pero es el mercado quien manda
> Lo de NHH va a ser una comida de fieras,acumulacion de papel para luego soltarlo ganando pasta a espuertas,vendra de dos formas, o bien porque sobornen al chino perdonandole el pago de los 15 mm para maquillar una operacion falsa o por fundamentales
> No la veo quebrada,en todo caso dividida
> Al tiempo,antes de Enero la veremos a 2,5 o cerca de 3
> ...



Eso es el mercado, PRISA no está bajando con la prisa de otras. No se trata de entenderlo, sólo de aprovecharlo.

Yo sigo pensando que el escenario en el que los índices se desploman, rápido o despacio, no toca ahora. Es probable, a vigilar para montarse cuando toque, un subidón para llenar autobuses .... para que una vez que todos estén acomodados, se les hipnotiza y que se chupen un buen paseo bajista.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es el mercado, PRISA no está bajando con la prisa de otras. No se trata de entenderlo, sólo de aprovecharlo.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que el escenario en el que los índices se desploman, rápido o despacio, no toca ahora. *Es probable, a vigilar para montarse cuando toque, un subidón para llenar autobuses .... para que una vez que todos estén acomodados, se les hipnotiza y que se chupen un buen paseo bajista.*



Brillante

Es que ya me lo imagino y todo


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

Bueno, ya he analizado el tema de Telefónica.

Lo que decía, no sé de qué se extrañan los foreros. Estos señores viven de gestionar expectativas y actuar después según sus intereses. Dicen que "la situación del mercado ha cambiado significativamente". Y un huevo!!!, está como estaba hace dos meses y no es que ellos no lo vieran. Tocaba decir lo que tocaba y ahora toca decir lo que toca.
Son decisiones muy del estilo de ciertos personajes que históricamente estaban en la empresa. Muy del estilo del antiguo DG OP, ya jubilado, que era un señor muy de "se hace por cojones y porque lo digo yo, lo que decía ayer ya no vale". El mismo que en un Comité de Dirección dijo "vamos a cambiar la Telefónica y no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió". Y tanto amigo, y tanto.

El tema no es la noticia de la rebaja y el pago compartido vía acciones. El tema es lo que esto significa y el por qué se motiva el desvelo de una mentira de este calibre.
Vamos a ello. El tema es que el dividendo es una parte de los beneficios ... que están jodiéndose. El trile de comprar e incorporar Vivo en el perímetro, no ha sido suficiente y de ahi que se desvela la mentira.
El tema es que la capacidad de generación de la caja ya no es suficiente para dar tantas bocas a contentar ... y primero está el pagar la ingente deuda con la que han financiado el chiringo. Ya no vale el dejar de invertir en red, ese gap a favor (hoy porque es hambre para mañana), ya no cubre las miserias del negocio.
Han tenido que ser los entrantes (quién se lo iba a decir al Comité de Dirección que suele, solía, nadar en la soberbia de "somos mejores y el cliente lo paga, ya nos encargaremos de ello"). Yo le oí una vez a un Director General aquello de "la gente siempre va a elegir Telefónica porque tenemos una calidad de servicio muy por encima de la competencia". Y un huevo, no pueden con los OMVs ni con Jazztel que simplemente se conforma con tener menos margen operativo y esa renuncia sirve para ser más competivo en precio.

Señores, ahora bien lo bueno. La pérdida contínua de cuota (que es lo que realmente preocupa en la Dirección) va, ya está, a forzar tener que bajar precios con lo que implícitamente significa bajar el margen de operación .... es decir que el beneficio neto porcentual va a bajar mucho (ni Brasil ni la casi-ausencia de inversión en red lo pueden contrarrestar). Y el drama es que los ingresos bajan porque donde cobraban 5, van a cobrar 4 y además cada vez menos clientes porque no pueden con la competencia. Todo ello, con un pastizal de deuda que les come patas arriba y con un parque de gasto operativo difícilmente disminuible porque literalmente ya han dejado cosas de hacer para ahorrar (si algo se rompe, a aguantar chaparrón). Es difícil apretar más a los proveedores ya que han tocado hueso. Los hay que el precio por hora es casi el equivalente al de una asistente del hogar sin papeles y a destajo. Y evidentemente, como la gente no es gilipollas ... tanto me pagas, tanto te hago ... con lo que lo que antes era un sinónimo de calidad, ahora es una garantía de defecto. De hecho, van a conseguir que nadie se dé de baja de un servicio porque no hay cojones a conseguir que alguien de Movistar te atienda en el canal de atencion al cliente.

Hasta por análisis técnico tienen un problema, tienen un target de 10 euros.

Y lo peor, son incapaces (decía Einstein que es de estúpidos pretender cambiar a base de hacer lo mismo) de darlo la vuelta. No entienden qué falla si ellos son los mejores de la clase. En adelante, se pagará cada vez menos dividendo y la parte de acciones (dilutivo) cada vez más grande. Salida constante de inversores a largo y sobre todo los grandes players americanos (a éstos no se les engaña con un dividendo dilutivo en acciones). Es alucinante que alguien se trage el tema de cobrar en acciones. Se deben pensar, de hecho lo hacen, que el personal es gilipollas.

Suelo cantar muchas operaciones y cantar opciones. Y suelo decir que no me hagan caso. Pero en este caso, salgan de ahí salvo en las estrategias de corto plazo buscando movimientos intermedios. Desde luego, a largo nada.

GAME OVER.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

A no ser que se inventen alguna mierda como cobrar un canón a Google por el uso de sus redes...

Pero, vamos lo llevan crudo


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

El dia que internet vaya por el cable electrico se iran todas al guano directo


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Fitch rebaja el rating de cinco bancos europeos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A no ser que se inventen alguna mierda como cobrar un canón a Google por el uso de sus redes...
> 
> Pero, vamos lo llevan crudo



Ni eso les vale. No es conseguible y desde luego es triste que aspiren a ser un utility.
En tráfico de voz están jodidos, en tarifas de interconexión aún más jodidos por la tendencia a minimizarlas por directiva europea al máximo, en servicios a empresas es cuestión de tiempo que "casquen", en Brasil el ratio de penetracion ya es muy alto (y la crisis llegará por lo que se impactarán sus P&Ls).

Y la competencia, ojo con ello. Google ya está invirtiendo en su propia red de fibra (Alemania y alguna ciudad americana). Esto va para largo, pero ya saben que la inversión en bolsa de los grandes fondos atiende a la visión long-term del negocio. El problema, piénselo bien, es qué venden en esta empresa. Traten de decirlo y verán que tienen dificultad en contestar algo sólido en largo plazo.
Voz?, será gratis vía VoIP.
Datos?, salvo para empresas, será una simple cuota mensual. No se atreven a cobrar por volumen porque el resto no lo hacen (resulta, que se conforman con ganar menos de un 40% en Ebitda, no como esta empresa).
Nuevos modelos de negocio en red?. Directamente son incapaces de entender qué es eso. Cuando lo han intentado, han comprado Lycos por 11MM y lo han vendido sin valor.

Ya saben, GAME OVER.


----------



## holgazan (15 Dic 2011)

Cuando llegue la primavera, la hierba volverá a crecer sin necesidad de regarla.

Seguiremos sentados tranquilamente, sin hacer nada.

Om Mani Padme Hum.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El dia que internet vaya por el cable electrico se iran todas al guano directo



El PLC (Power Line Comunication) tiene la ventaja para las eléctricas que se ahorran el despliegue de la red (las obras son muy costosas en dinero pero sobre todo en tiempo y trámites administrativos con los entes locales, que se lo digan a ONO) pero tiene el gran inconveniente que el alcance y caudal soportado depende mucho de la calidad de las instalaciones .... y ya ven ustedes como están las casas en España (las viejas porque eran viejas ... y las nuevas porque aportan unas calidades que en muchos casos eran una estafa).

La amenaza es el Wimax y en general las tecnologías inhalámbricas.

En cualquier caso, la amenaza es que se van a quedar solamente cobrando la red ya desplegada (y amortizada por todos los españoles cuando era pública). Es un negocio que tiene mucho que perder (por qué pagar una cuota mensual?, por qué pagar un establecimiento de llamada?).
Su problema es que no saben innovar en la conceptualización de nuevos modelos de negocio. No saben crear casos empresariales de éxito sobre la red. Su limitación es su propia historia. Ahora lanzan Telefonica Digital para comprar empresas innovadoras para incorporar ese offering a la oferta de la matriz. Pero el problema ahi tambien es grande. Tiene poca humildad (nadie les ha tosido en el pasado) y les va a joder tener que pagar alto por los nuevos negocios. Estos señores son de intentar cobrar mucho y pagar poco a terceros.::


----------



## Le Truhan (15 Dic 2011)

Yo creo que Apple, Google y compañia se quedarán con la faena de Telefonica y compañia en 10 años, como Wall Mart puede con los pequeños comercios.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, ya he analizado el tema de Telefónica.
> 
> Lo que decía, no sé de qué se extrañan los foreros. Estos señores viven de gestionar expectativas y actuar después según sus intereses. Dicen que "la situación del mercado ha cambiado significativamente". Y un huevo!!!, está como estaba hace dos meses y no es que ellos no lo vieran. Tocaba decir lo que tocaba y ahora toca decir lo que toca.
> Son decisiones muy del estilo de ciertos personajes que históricamente estaban en la empresa. Muy del estilo del antiguo DG OP, ya jubilado, que era un señor muy de "se hace por cojones y porque lo digo yo, lo que decía ayer ya no vale". El mismo que en un Comité de Dirección dijo "vamos a cambiar la Telefónica y no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió". Y tanto amigo, y tanto.
> ...



explicate
no llevan a cabo instalaciones de fibra ? entonces dónde meten la deúda que tienen encima.........

gracias


----------



## Cantor (15 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El PLC (Power Line Comunication) tiene la ventaja para las eléctricas que se ahorran el despliegue de la red (las obras son muy costosas en dinero pero sobre todo en tiempo y trámites administrativos con los entes locales, que se lo digan a ONO) pero tiene el gran inconveniente que el alcance y caudal soportado depende mucho de la calidad de las instalaciones .... y ya ven ustedes como están las casas en España (las viejas porque eran viejas ... y las nuevas porque aportan unas calidades que en muchos casos eran una estafa).
> 
> La amenaza es el Wimax y en general las tecnologías inhalámbricas.
> 
> ...



Las electricas no se van a dedicar a ese negocio. Ya lo intentaron pero no esta en su ADN ese tipo de negocio, no lo entienden y tienen mucha inercia. Hoy en dia las electricas solo estan interesadas en lo que se llama narrow-band para baja velocidad, tipo control, contadores, lo del coche electrico etc...

Hoy en dia el camino del PLC esta en las redes inhome y seran los operadores los que lo utilicen, en principio llegaria fibra hasta el edificio y luego los datos se llevan por cable electrico a cada casa y se distribuye dentro de casa

Las tecnologias inalambricas... pues si, pero no, no esta claro, wimax tal cual no, pero bueno, puede que las proximas generaciones de tecnologia puedan, aunque yo creo que se impondra la fibra.

(no puedo poner tildes)


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate
> no llevan a cabo instalaciones de fibra ? entonces dónde meten la deúda que tienen encima.........
> 
> gracias



Cuando digo que no invierten en red, me refiero que no invierten en la medida que se requiere para aumentar la capacidad prevista a futuro. Los datos en las redes móviles están creciendo a tal velocidad que las redes se están sobresaturando (esto ocurre también en Vodafone) .... y no se están preparando para esto.

El desarrollo de fibra óptica, en las acometidas a cliente final (porque las redes troncales ya son de fibra en tecnología DWDM) es cara y no les salen los números debido a que la situación de mercado no es la precisa para que el personal se gasten 60 pavos al mes en cuotas etc...

De hecho, he de decir que tuvieron suerte hace años porque apostaron por el ADSL en el cobre y eso tenía fecha de caducidad por limitaciones técnicas ... pero la innovacion de los fabricantes y la mejora increible de las prestaciones de nuevos modelos de modulación digital .... ha conseguido obtener prestaciones excelentes para la comunicación de datos en simples pares de cobre. Ello, les ha permitido seguir en la brecha de la banda ancha sin tener que invertir en una red nueva de cable coaxial ... como tuvo que hacer ONO.

Donde se han gastado la deuda?. En crecer y comprar P&Ls de otras compañías. Piénselo bien, TeleSP lo compraron, O2 lo compraron, Vivo lo han comprado, Lycos lo compraron, ... lo han comprado todo, absolutamente todo en la confianza de que tenían totalmente asegurado el acceso al crédito, en la confianza de la enorme capacidad de eficientar los costes (venían de ser una empresa pública totalmente sobredimensionada en recursos), en la confianza de que tenían un patrimonio inmobiliario extensísimo (una central digital actual cabe en una maleta, una central analógica antigua necesitaba de un edificio completo ... de hecho han aprovechado el exceso de espacio libre para generar revenues vía alquiler de infraestructura de otras telcos), en la confianza del enorme poder de ahorro en la compra por volumen, en la confianza de los enormes ahorros de meter en la red a empresas como Huawei que son la mitad en precio respecto a sus competidores europeos conservando, si no mejorando, las prestaciones técnicas ....
Pero todos esos nichos de ahorro ya no existen, y el festival de compras hay que pagarlos asumiendo que el negocio ya no va como iba. Es como comprarse una casa y pagar la hipoteca con el dinero que se obtiene por alquilarla. El problema, es que el alquilado ya no paga o se ha ido con lo que el piso está vacío.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Dic 2011)

Venga, otra más para la saca de noticias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...con-cancelar-el-contrato-del-ave-la-meca.html

¿Qué empresa tuvo el subidón cuando se aprobó el contrato? :rolleye:


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si los periodicos ya habian redactado y publicado su noticia a las 17.50, los leoncios ya lo sabian a las 17.30... He comprado post-anuncio. Con esta me forro.
> 
> Y si no, pues pierdo mil euros que es lo ganado en Texaco. Tengo mcd, pfizer, jnj, procter... Todas en verde menos KO, ademas de haber sido compradas con el euro a casi 1.38. No todo van a ser ganacias!! No se preocupe que a tef le sacaremos plusvalias!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



buena cartera ghkghk, si viene de largo me extraña no ver en ella cosas como MA. Este año se pegado un estirón bueno...

Toy poniendome al día desde que me marche y aún no he llegado, pero si acaso, el NIkkei ha abierto bajando un 1%. Allí van a bajar las pensiones durante los 3 próximos años, para ajustarlas a la deflación. Y tambien tienen que lidiar con la encuesta de grandes productores industriales que ha salido muy negativa...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> buena cartera ghkghk, si viene de largo me extraña no ver en ella cosas como MA. Este año se pegado un estirón bueno...
> 
> Toy poniendome al día desde que me marche y aún no he llegado, pero si acaso, el NIkkei ha abierto bajando un 1%. Allí van a bajar las pensiones durante los 3 próximos años, para ajustarlas a la deflación. Y tambien tienen que lidiar con la encuesta de grandes productores industriales que ha salido muy negativa...



disculpa que es MA?
gracias

.PD: mastercard


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2011)

Greek Bankruptcy Imminent? | ZeroHedge

Citi Near Term Stock Forecast: 9300 In The DJIA; 985 In The S&P; Sees Chart Analogs To Pre-World War Periods | ZeroHedge

Para los que buscan valores USA largos para largo... All Together Now: 10 Stocks For 2012 | The Big Picture
Me gusta Altria y me ha llamado la atención verla varias veces en la lista. Cuando se den la gran torta que vaticina Citi en el link anterior, igual hay que planteárselo...


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Greek Bankruptcy Imminent? | ZeroHedge
> 
> Citi Near Term Stock Forecast: 9300 In The DJIA; 985 In The S&P; Sees Chart Analogs To Pre-World War Periods | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



Pues cuando éstos hablan (Citi) sube el pan. En castellano, a ver si va a subir la bolsa .....


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2011)

Lo último de hoy. Decir que veo una opinión generalizada "aún" de que tendremos un gran rally de navidad para luego darnos una galleta de las que hacen historia (en un lapso de tiempo variable, según la opinión de cada cual). Y empieza a ser demasiado consensuada. Las cosas están muy muy mal y la fluidez en la toma de decisiones se ha terminado. Es más las decisiones de apoyo que sean unilaterales NO van a tener más que un efecto puntual y hablo de pocas horas.

Yo digo que nos comemos las uvas con los deberes bajistas hechos... Nikkei -1,2%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpa que es *MA*?
> gracias
> 
> .PD: mastercard


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> buena cartera ghkghk, si viene de largo me extraña no ver en ella cosas como MA. Este año se pegado un estirón bueno...
> 
> Toy poniendome al día desde que me marche y aún no he llegado, pero si acaso, el NIkkei ha abierto bajando un 1%. Allí van a bajar las pensiones durante los 3 próximos años, para ajustarlas a la deflación. Y tambien tienen que lidiar con la encuesta de grandes productores industriales que ha salido muy negativa...



Qué va, apenas tiene 6 semanas o así... Mastercard (MA) era también buena opción, pero cuantos más valores las comisiones me hacía polvo, así que opté por 5 ó 6 que me encantan como "defensivos"... aunque Pfizer y Texaco no lo sean tanto.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Dic 2011)

q verde viene la mañana......


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Buenos días


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Hola hamijos¡


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días



buenos dias  ya marchando para la uni? :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q verde viene la mañana......



Parece que vaya a durar poco 

Buenos días y tal.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Joder... 800 euros abajo entre las 17.29 de ayer y las 9.00 de hoy, un minutos real de marcado... Vaya momento de entrada...


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

Buenos días.

Aviso...estoy tentado a comprar a estos niveles....el 90% de las veces que hago eso baja considerablemente...conclusión....que nadie compre ;-)


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pongo los niveles para mañana, aprovecho que los he actualizado en el blog
> 
> 
> BEX jornada complicada....
> ...




Todo está escrito :Aplauso:
Nada de peponear antes de caer.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Tef camino de lo expuesto ayer. Abre en rojo, no le entra la orden a Faraico porque se queda en 12.93 (textualmente dije que _frenaría en 12,9X siendo X menor que 5_) y de ahí remonta...


----------



## darwinn (15 Dic 2011)

dentro de TEF a 13


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> dentro de TEF a 13




Qué buenos 23 céntimos me has ganado...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tef camino de lo expuesto ayer. Abre en rojo, no le entra la orden a Faraico porque se queda en 12.93 (textualmente dije que _frenaría en 12,9X siendo X menor que 5_) y de ahí remonta...



Eso espero....porque la ostia que llevo ahora mismo es épica.

:´(


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

Cantor dijo:


> Hoy en dia el camino del PLC esta en las redes inhome y seran los operadores los que lo utilicen, en principio llegaria fibra hasta el edificio y luego los datos se llevan por cable electrico a cada casa y se distribuye dentro de casa
> 
> 
> (no puedo poner tildes)




PLC para clientes residenciales no tiene ningún camino, está muerto y enterrado desde hace ya años, cuando las primeras pruebas piloto demostraron que su funcionamiento era tan dependiente de la calidad de la instalación eléctrica. 

Incluso con una [razonablemente] buena instalación en una casa moderna, el rendimiento es abismal (de malo) en cuanto conectas un par de nodos simultáneamente (no es precisamente la tecnología que mejor gestiona las colisiones, no...) y los separas más allá de dos habitaciones. 

Demasiadas incertidumbres para hacer de ello un producto comercial robusto. Por eso quedó en la cuneta hace ya tiempo.

Lo de usarlo en el tramo final (digamos, los edificios de los clientes) de los despliegues, ni pensarlo: aparte de los problemas anteriormente mencionados, realmente lo que cuesta dinero a las operadoras es la llamada "milla de oro", esto es, el tramo que va desde las centrales hasta las acometidas de los edificios. 

Una vez que se ha llegado allí, no tiene sentido ahorrarse cuatro duros y usar PLC para llevar la conexión a los clientes en los últimos metros, metiendo un cambio de capa física y arriesgándote a destrozar la calidad del servicio por los problemas que tiene PLC. 

De hecho, todas las tecnologías que tenemos actualmente en mercado como productos comerciales tienen solucionado ese tema: ADSL sobre par de cobre llega directamente al PTR, y respecto a la fibra, o bien el tramo completo es óptico (FTTH) o bien en las redes híbridas HFC se usa coaxial en los últimos metros para llevar la señal a la casa del usuario.

Eso sí, como curiosidad de laboratorio, o como tema de control/automatización industrial en narrowband como señalaba otro forero, hay que reconocer que PLC sí tiene sus usos.

Respecto


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

Buenos días señores, entro mi orden(puesta anoche) en 13. SL 12,81 SP 14€

Espero que el viaje dure poco, no quiero ir buscando camisetas de accionista XD


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tef camino de lo expuesto ayer. Abre en rojo, no le entra la orden a Faraico porque se queda en 12.93 (textualmente dije que _frenaría en 12,9X siendo X menor que 5_) y de ahí remonta...



Sinceramente, me esperaba hoy esto en rojo tras el rojo de los americanos, y no subiendo....pero claro, los soportes están ahí.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder... 800 euros abajo entre las 17.29 de ayer y las 9.00 de hoy, un minutos real de marcado... Vaya momento de entrada...



Ya son 400 y poco de TEF...

Dentro con 9.000 acciones de SAN a 5,68.

EDITO: No sé ni dónde tengo la cabeza: 8.000 5,569	EUR	Ejecutada total


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Venga, otra más para la saca de noticias:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...con-cancelar-el-contrato-del-ave-la-meca.html
> 
> ¿Qué empresa tuvo el subidón cuando se aprobó el contrato? :rolleye:



Economía/AVE.- (Ampl.2) Un consorcio español logra el AVE La Meca-Medina por 6.736 millones

OHL, INDRA y ACS.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Buffff... TEF está en el suelo del que parece ser un canal, pero ha caído con mucha fuerza perforando una zona de soporte muy importante. A contra tendencia es muy difícil garantizar nada, pero lo que es evidente es que las cosas no han salido como esperaba.

El planteamieto ha resultado erróneo y este dice que toca aceptarlo, aún cuando no hay indicios de continuidad en la bajada y la posibilidad de un giro en el corto plazo sigue ahí. Por mi parte, lamento haber infundido esperanzas en niveles que no han aguantado, pero a priori era lo que el gráfico ofrecía teniendo en cuenta la poca verticalidad de la bajada y la fuerte zona de soportes, siempre hablando de posiciones a la contra. Si yo hubiera estado en TEF habría dejado ese margen y habría perdido.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buffff... TEF está en el suelo del que parece ser un canal, pero ha caído con mucha fuerza perforando una zona de soporte muy importante. A contra tendencia es muy difícil garantizar nada, pero lo que es evidente es que las cosas no han salido como esperaba.
> 
> El planteamieto ha resultado erróneo y este dice que toca aceptarlo, aún cuando no hay indicios de continuidad en la bajada y la posibilidad de un giro en el corto plazo sigue ahí. Por mi parte, lamento haber infundido esperanzas en niveles que no han aguantado, pero a priori era lo que el gráfico ofrecía teniendo en cuenta la poca verticalidad de la bajada y la fuerte zona de soportes, siempre hablando de posiciones a la contra. Si yo hubiera estado en TEF habría dejado ese margen y habría perdido.




No sufra...si el AT fuese 100% de aciertos..todos ustedes serían tan ricos como se pueda imaginar...digo ustedes porque mis conocimientos son rudimentarios aún.

Aquí todos sabemos, o deberíamos saber, lo que podemos arriesgar y hasta donde podemos llegar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Sr. Claca, nada que no se arregle con un par de latigazos ::

¿Por cierto que las las bolas en la piscina?
(dejo la broma porque se que fué (o fue coj*nes con los cambios de regla) con una menor de edad ... :XX


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

Claca tu no debes disculparte, bastante haces.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2011)

Buenos días compañeros

Otra del san:

Filial de consumo de Santander crea sociedad conjunta con china JAC 
MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--El gigante bancario español Banco Santander SA (STD) anunció el miércoles que su filial Santander Consumer Finance ha firmado un acuerdo para crear una sociedad conjunta con el fabricante chino de automóviles Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co., Ltd. (600418.SH) para operar una compañía de financiación en ese país asiático.

Santander dijo en un comunicado que la sociedad conjunta tendrá un capital inicial de unos EUR58 millones. Santander tendrá un 50% de la nueva sociedad, que ofrecerá productos financieros a través de la red de JAC, que tiene más de 1.000 establecimientos.

JAC es el séptimo fabricante de automóviles de China, con unas ventas de más de 400.000 vehículos en 2010.

Pd: Sr Calopez puede ponerme algún avatar aunque sea "gacelilla que sobrevivió al san". Da mucha pena ver solo asteriscos


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

TEF va a volver donde estaba más pronto que tarde. Esto son 4 abuelos vendiendo sus matildes por lo del dividendo. Yo ayer entré sin ver su gráfico y me explotó la noticia en la cara, pero mi entrada y su gráfico son buenos.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No sufra...si el AT fuese 100% de aciertos..todos ustedes serían tan ricos como se pueda imaginar...digo ustedes porque mis conocimientos son rudimentarios aún.
> 
> Aquí todos sabemos, o deberíamos saber, lo que podemos arriesgar y hasta donde podemos llegar.



Es que eso es lo que me jode más... ir a contra tendencia es ignorar la primera regla del AT, pero si se me pregunta doy mi opinión, y en estos casos el porcentaje de aciertos baja mucho


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Rusia	
Se compromete a dar 10.000 millones de dólares a la zona euro a través del FMI


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rusia
> Se compromete a dar 10.000 millones de dólares a la zona euro a través del FMI



Se acabó hablar de pucherazo. Que jrande Putin. Que GHDLGP


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> TEF va a volver donde estaba más pronto que tarde. Esto son 4 abuelos vendiendo sus matildes por lo del dividendo. Yo ayer entré sin ver su gráfico y me explotó la noticia en la cara, pero mi entrada y su gráfico son buenos.



Yo también pienso que va a subir... pero es que estamos en lo de siempre, hasta que no haya un giro, no hay giro. Cuando el IBEX se fostió hasta los 7.600, recientemente, yo tampoco pensaba que llegaría tan abajo, pero el gráfico en todo momento decía "bajista, bajista", cosa que comenté, porque una cosa es mi opinión y otra muy distinta las pautas que, fallen o no, aparecen en el gráfico. Hasta la fecha no tenemos ningún gesto alcista, sólo mi impresión de que no vamos a caer mucho más (y lo poco que sirve como se ha demostrado).


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rusia
> Se compromete a dar 10.000 millones de dólares a la zona euro a través del FMI



Ostrás¡¡ Y esto??

Necesitan vendernos algo desesperadamente?


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rusia
> Se compromete a dar 10.000 millones de dólares a la zona euro a través del FMI



Es cojonudo, sale esta noticia y vuelve a tirar a la baja el eur/usd XD

No se supone que será buena noticia?

Paso de intentar entender la bolsa...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es cojonudo, sale esta noticia y vuelve a tirar a la baja el eur/usd XD
> 
> No se supone que será buena noticia?
> 
> *Paso de intentar entender la bolsa*...



Ni lo intentes.

Creo que en Guantánamo una forma de tortura es hacerles buscar a los prisioneros un sentido común a los movimientos del IBEX.


----------



## Artik (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también pienso que va a subir... pero es que estamos en lo de siempre, hasta que no haya un giro, no hay giro. Cuando el IBEX se fostió hasta los 7.600, recientemente, yo tampoco pensaba que llegaría tan abajo, pero el gráfico en todo momento decía "bajista, bajista", cosa que comenté, porque una cosa es mi opinión y otra muy distinta las pautas que, fallen o no, aparecen en el gráfico. Hasta la fecha no tenemos ningún gesto alcista, sólo mi impresión de que no vamos a caer mucho más (y lo poco que sirve como se ha demostrado).



Señ. Claca, tenemos que darle solo gracias, por sus gráficos y resumidas análisis, que permiten aclarar un poco esta selva llamada Bolsa, por lo cual siga así.
Firmado gacela lechera.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también pienso que va a subir... pero es que estamos en lo de siempre, hasta que no haya un giro, no hay giro. Cuando el IBEX se fostió hasta los 7.600, recientemente, yo tampoco pensaba que llegaría tan abajo, pero el gráfico en todo momento decía "bajista, bajista", cosa que comenté, porque una cosa es mi opinión y otra muy distinta las pautas que, fallen o no, aparecen en el gráfico. Hasta la fecha no tenemos ningún gesto alcista, sólo mi impresión de que no vamos a caer mucho más (y lo poco que sirve como se ha demostrado).



no se coma la cabeza, usted plantea los escenarios mas lógicos y ellos....... hacen lo q les sale de las pelotas :XX:

quien le sigue a usted en el computo general, gana pasta, asi q deje el latigo y siga tirando rayajos


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

TEF:







Que puede girar, claro está, pero en estos momentos el gráfico dice lo que dice. Este descuelgue no entraba dentro de lo que tenía en mente.

PD: Es posible que sea el canal el que mande y no la cuña que proponía ayer, por eso es tan importante esperar a un gesto de confirmación para plantear entradas con el máximo sentido. Lo que pierdes de recorrido lo ganas en seguridad y eso es lo que termina pesando en la cuenta.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es cojonudo, sale esta noticia y vuelve a tirar a la baja el eur/usd XD
> 
> No se supone que será buena noticia?
> 
> Paso de intentar entender la bolsa...



La noticia creo que salio sobre las 9:25h y ahí si subió...pero vamos me creo todo también


----------



## Defcon (15 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es cojonudo, sale esta noticia y vuelve a tirar a la baja el eur/usd XD
> 
> No se supone que será buena noticia?
> 
> Paso de intentar entender la bolsa...



Esa noticia probablemente lleve ya 2 horas o 3 desde que se enteraron los leoncios, justo con la subida del eur/usd la cosa era enganchar a pequeñines para que metieran largos y fundirse sus S/L como están haciendo ahora.


----------



## Cantor (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> PLC para clientes residenciales no tiene ningún camino, está muerto y enterrado desde hace ya años, cuando las primeras pruebas piloto demostraron que su funcionamiento era tan dependiente de la calidad de la instalación eléctrica.
> 
> Incluso con una [razonablemente] buena instalación en una casa moderna, el rendimiento es abismal (de malo) en cuanto conectas un par de nodos simultáneamente (no es precisamente la tecnología que mejor gestiona las colisiones, no...) y los separas más allá de dos habitaciones.
> 
> ...



Señor Pollastre, no osare discutirle nunca sobre trading o similares, ni siquiera sobre vino, pero con el PLC... Primero aclarar que el "otro forero" que dijo lo de la narrowband era yo 

Y vamos al tema, PLC (hablo de banda ancha) es verdad que es una solucion regular, de hecho no debe ser la unica a usar, pero no son cuatro duros el distribuir dentro de edificio, lo que se vislumbra en el futuro es el combo wireless+plc en el mismo equipo y crear meshed networks. Hoy en dia las nuevas tecnologias de plc (bueno, las que hay hoy en las tiendas no del todo, aunque negare haber dicho esto , sino las que se estan gestando con los nuevos standares que ya incluyen mimo como el wifi) si que van mejor dentro de casa que las que usted dice. No sere yo el que la defienda como mejor tecnologia, en absoluto, de hecho el canal electrico es de los peores, pero por temas de coste si que compensa, aunque bien es cierto que todavia no se han lanzado los operadores.

Habra que ver si al final el mercado plc es grande o no, eso no lo se y no esta claro todavia, pero la tecnologia per se si que funcionara, con limitaciones pero tambien a buen precio.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya son 400 y poco de TEF...
> 
> Dentro con 9.000 acciones de SAN a 5,68.
> 
> EDITO: No sé ni dónde tengo la cabeza: 8.000 5,569	EUR	Ejecutada total



El señor Ghkghk con SAN y TEF. 

Ya no hace falta ni que siga la cotización, puedo dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

Defcon dijo:


> Esa noticia probablemente lleve ya 2 horas o 3 desde que se enteraron los leoncios, justo con la subida del eur/usd la cosa era enganchar a pequeñines para que metieran largos y fundirse sus S/L como están haciendo ahora.



A mi solo se me pusieron los pelos de la nuca erizados esta mañana al ver que subía con cierta fuerza.

Pero al ver que coinciden los grandes gurús del foro en la caída del par (Claca, Janus, ANHQV...).

Considero que los cortos son buenos.

De echo ayer recuperé un 25% de las perdidas acumuladas en las últimas dos semanas.

Leer por aquí que un pensamiento tuyo en una operación lo comparten mentes tan buenas en el trading da una sensación de relajación y bienestar sorprendente...


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también pienso que va a subir... pero es que estamos en lo de siempre, hasta que no haya un giro, no hay giro. Cuando el IBEX se fostió hasta los 7.600, recientemente, yo tampoco pensaba que llegaría tan abajo, pero el gráfico en todo momento decía "bajista, bajista", cosa que comenté, porque una cosa es mi opinión y otra muy distinta las pautas que, fallen o no, aparecen en el gráfico. Hasta la fecha no tenemos ningún gesto alcista, sólo mi impresión de que no vamos a caer mucho más (y lo poco que sirve como se ha demostrado).



Mil gracias siempre, su erudición es para mi agua fresca en agosto.

Yo estoy absolutamente "pillado" con TEF a 15,09. Si esto no cambia, mi hija ya tiene una parte de su herencia en matildes.

Me recuerda a cuando yo era pequeñito, con el anuncio de las susodichas.


----------



## Space Pope (15 Dic 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Ahí vamos, 2x1, pregunta de Quiz:
> 
> ...



@ neutron

Impresionante el color de la madera de la foto, ese rojizo/rosado caoba que asoma es precioso.  y ya puestos, diría que debe tratarse de algún Jaguar, Bentley o Aston Martin. El modelo ni idea.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Dic 2011)

Cantor dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, no osare discutirle nunca sobre trading o similares, ni siquiera sobre vino, pero con el PLC... Primero aclarar que el "otro forero" que dijo lo de la narrowband era yo
> 
> Y vamos al tema, PLC (hablo de banda ancha) es verdad que es una solucion regular, de hecho no debe ser la unica a usar, pero no son cuatro duros el distribuir dentro de edificio, lo que se vislumbra en el futuro es el combo wireless+plc en el mismo equipo y crear meshed networks. Hoy en dia las nuevas tecnologias de plc (bueno, las que hay hoy en las tiendas no del todo, aunque negare haber dicho esto , sino las que se estan gestando con los nuevos standares que ya incluyen mimo como el wifi) si que van mejor dentro de casa que las que usted dice. No sere yo el que la defienda como mejor tecnologia, en absoluto, de hecho el canal electrico es de los peores, pero por temas de coste si que compensa, aunque bien es cierto que todavia no se han lanzado los operadores.
> 
> Habra que ver si al final el mercado plc es grande o no, eso no lo se y no esta claro todavia, pero la tecnologia per se si que funcionara, con limitaciones pero tambien a buen precio.



Doy fe de la utilidad de los PLCs, conozco colegios que, a partir de un ADSL han dado servicio a todas las clases vía PLC. Evidentemente, no da toda la velocidad que se recibe en conexión directa, pero su funcionalidad es adecuada.

Hablamos de edificios grandes, con dos o tres plantas, y unas 20 conexiones.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

"Si no aguantamos los 8186 nos vamos a los 7978"
Se supone que tiene que llegar el momento "zuzto"..



Buenos días


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pongo los niveles para mañana, aprovecho que los he actualizado en el blog
> 
> 
> BEX jornada complicada....
> ...




El Dax también en zona "complicadilla"....BBVA ha rebotado en el 6.02.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

TEF ha roto los 13 por abajo ya claramente.

Que alguien ponga al oso que a mi no me deja


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

Su proyección de apertura me ha reportado un beneficio simpático(y no he aprovechado todo el movimiento por acojonao).

Gracias sr Fran R

Como el resto de pastores del ibex nos manda puntualmente algún € a casa.

Muy agradecido!


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Dic 2011)

Veo guano, el precio del brent esta bajando de los eternos 107 y se va a 104 105, eso si no se da la vuelta es rojo, y si sigue para abajo mas rojo.


----------



## Greco (15 Dic 2011)

Upaa, peligroooooo


----------



## Yo2k1 (15 Dic 2011)

Esos 8186 los rompio bajo, ahora sube, esto como siempre loco.
No debia haberse ido mas abajo al romper ese nivel?
O solo es un tic, vuelta y otra vez arriba?
O mejor ni pensarlo


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El señor Ghkghk con SAN y TEF.
> 
> Ya no hace falta ni que siga la cotización, puedo dormir tranquilo.



SAN no... me la que quitado al ganar un 1%. Ahí les dejo solos...


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Su proyección de apertura me ha reportado un beneficio simpático(y no he aprovechado todo el movimiento por acojonao).
> 
> Gracias sr Fran R
> 
> ...



Pero hombre no me haga caso, no ve que lo van a enmandrilar. Los datos que pongo solo orientativos y como "curiositee"


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Revisando el IBEX, el nivel más relevante desde mi punto de vista son los 8.150. Como se descuelgue de ese nivel, entonces mal, mientras la posibilidad de giro en estos niveles sigue ahí, pero eso, posibilidad, de momento sin ninguna garantía.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Revisando el IBEX, el nivel más relevante desde mi punto de vista son los 8.150. Como se descuelgue de ese nivel, entonces mal, mientras la posibilidad de giro en estos niveles sigue ahí, pero eso, posibilidad, de momento sin ninguna garantía.



Lo veo Sr. Claca, no me he tirado de cabeza a por BBVA hasta que no rompa esa zona...


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pero hombre no me haga caso, no ve que lo van a enmandrilar. Los datos que pongo solo orientativos y como "curiositee"



Era evidente decir que los datos no los sigo al pie de la letra(más que nada porque no sabría donde está la entrada correcta) pero están MUY bien como apoyo y poder situar un buen Stop.

Y tranquilo, en mis primeras semanas ya me visito en diversas ocasiones el negro de Zuloman, además una de las visitas se olvido el lubricante y fue muy doloroso.

Ahora ya no me asusta


----------



## Silvertown (15 Dic 2011)

En dias como estos son en los que me alegro de andar todavía con simuladores. Ojo no lo digo con animo de machacar a los que estais perdiendo pasta de verdad. Animo y gracias por hacerme pasar tan buenos momentos y hacerme ver realmente de lo que va esta pelicula.


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Revisando el IBEX, el nivel más relevante desde mi punto de vista son los 8.150. Como se descuelgue de ese nivel, entonces mal, mientras la posibilidad de giro en estos niveles sigue ahí, pero eso, posibilidad, de momento sin ninguna garantía.



Pregunta de pardillo, no es mas el soporte 8200, rota ya que el 8150?


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

Silvertown dijo:


> En dias como estos son en los que me alegro de andar todavía con simuladores. Ojo no lo digo con animo de machacar a los que estais perdiendo pasta de verdad. Animo y gracias por hacerme pasar tan buenos momentos y hacerme ver realmente de lo que va esta pelicula.



Después de estar unos meses con simuladores diré que la emoción no es la misma XD


----------



## Seren (15 Dic 2011)

jajaja, estamos en zona de soportes y las europeas no saben que hacer, si para arriba, pa abajo, nos quedamos quietos...la Merkel ha dicho neim eurobonen y no se hable más, ya podeis ir al mismimo señor de los guanos que me la repampinfla, que esto es un proceso de años. 

1 Merkel-0 mercados, quien lo iba a decir, yo creo que si hay un nuevo ataque guanero volverá a negar y entonces empezará la etapa de resignación, y como no habrá que vender, pues subidas. Si es que la resignación no está comenzado ya.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No sufra...si el AT fuese 100% de aciertos..todos ustedes serían tan ricos como se pueda imaginar...digo ustedes porque mis conocimientos son rudimentarios aún.
> 
> Aquí todos sabemos, o deberíamos saber, lo que podemos arriesgar y hasta donde podemos llegar.



Sobre lo que dices de la ganancia eterna, sí, es imposible, seríamos los reyes del universo, pero hay métodos más ganadores que otros. Hace no mucho, indiqué un método de scalping intradiario que entendía como razonablemente óptimo por cierta experiencia previa. Ahora, lo veo más que óptimo en lo que llevo simulado en pruebas en varios días en el dax, por la noche os daré un ejemplo de representación de entradas y salidas diarias en intervalos 10 min-60 min en 2 pantallas (el martes alguna indiqué) aunque casi casi, que prefiero enviarlo en un privado a quién me lo solicite, ya que entonces recibí algún comentario que no venía a cuento (quiero dar las gracias a Bertok por ese motivo).
Siento el tema de Enagás aunque no tanto, yo estoy dentro aguantando pq está respetando los niveles fibos de corrección, hay margen suficiente de 4 días para superar esta caída.
Hasta la noche.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pregunta de pardillo, no es mas el soporte 8200, rota ya que el 8150?



En el intradía se forman lo que podemos llamar niveles de ruptura (le hablo de mi caso particular), que solo algunas veces y de casualidad coinciden con el análisis técnico al uso.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pregunta de pardillo, no es mas el soporte 8200, rota ya que el 8150?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-147.html#post5411269

Mi nivel de referencia siempre fue este, lo que pasa es que antes, a partir de los 260 aprox, ya había que entender que la zona era de soporte y de posible giro:







Si lo pierde, yo creo que se folla el fibo sobradamente.


----------



## Silvertown (15 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Después de estar unos meses con simuladores diré que la emoción no es la misma XD



Eso lo doy por descontado. Llevo con el simulador desde septiembre y pienso que no me ha ido mal........pero pensar que tras vender SAN a 5.96habiendolas comprado a 5.12 la semana pasada estuve muyyyyyyyyy tentado de dar el salto......


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Se están haciendo de rogar. El Ibex lleva mucho rato en nivel de ruptura, cuando lo hagan me parece que va a llevar mucha pólvora. Habrá susto gordo...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

El soporte aguanta, el soporte aguanta!! 

Hasta que deja de hacerlo...








Aunque creo que viene giro.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Marejada en las bolsas...

Hulk Hogan tuvo una relación homosexual con Brutus 'El Barbero'







La ex esposa del legendario luchador Hulk Hogan ha sorprendido a Estados Unidos con unas declaraciones que ha sorprendido al mundo del 'wrestling'.

Linda Hogan habló en la hora feliz de 'Matty P's Radio' para decir que su ex esposo mantuvo relaciones homosexuales con el luchador Ed Leslie, más conocido como Brutus El Barbero.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Marejada en las bolsas...
> 
> Hulk Hogan tuvo una relación homosexual con Brutus 'El Barbero'.



¡Noooo! ¿Cómo pudo hacerle eso a "El último guerrero"? Si eran la pareja ideal... :´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

*I can't believe it!*


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Eso de cotizar en la bolsa de NY no le va a venir bien a TLF cuando abra esta
tarde,alli hay mucho HLGP ,como siga en rojo aqui a esa hora bajara mas al abrir


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre puede cantarnos niveles


----------



## Silvertown (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Marejada en las bolsas...
> 
> Hulk Hogan tuvo una relación homosexual con Brutus 'El Barbero'
> 
> ...



Aqui teneis las pruebas del delito. 69 invertido lo llaman ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Dic 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> @ neutron
> 
> Impresionante el color de la madera de la foto, ese rojizo/rosado caoba que asoma es precioso.  y ya puestos, diría que debe tratarse de algún Jaguar, Bentley o Aston Martin. El modelo ni idea.



.
Aston Martin no es, lo hubiera reconocido Pollastre ...


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Aston Martin no es, lo hubiera reconocido Pollastre ...



BMW


+10 caracteres


----------



## diosmercado (15 Dic 2011)

Rompiendo parriba... o eso parece, se estan animando. A ver como se da la tarde.

El leuro ya esta de nuevo en 1,30. Que jodida locura.


----------



## Greco (15 Dic 2011)

Vamonos volando al siguiente peponazo!!!!!! "\(^_^)/"


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> En el intradía se forman lo que podemos llamar niveles de ruptura (le hablo de mi caso particular), que solo algunas veces y de casualidad coinciden con el análisis técnico al uso.



Un párrafo muy breve y de apariencia inocente, que sin embargo esconde una gran verdad y mucho trabajo detrás.

Yo nunca he operado por AT, como saben... pues bien, hará cosa de un año, empecé a notar algunas coincidencias ocasionales entre ciertos relevantes calculados mediante métodos numéricos/cuantitativos, y algunos de los niveles que daba la Iglesia Claquista.

Sucedía, como bien dice el Sr. FranR, que los métodos numéricos proyectaban ("cazaban") todos los niveles claquistas. Pero no se cumplía al revés: los niveles claquistas se "perdían" muchos relevantes numéricos.

Aquello llamó mi atención, y recuerdo haberle dedicado cosa de un mes de cálculos, simulaciones y ecuaciones varias. No voy a extenderme en toda la que lié para investigar esta curiosa relación, pero baste decir como conclusión que el Sr. FranR tiene razón: las ecuaciones no mienten, y el resultado inapelable fue que el AT representa un pequeño subconjunto de los relevantes "de verdad" que se forman en el intradiario conforme la sesión avanza. A veces coinciden (los menos), y la mayoría de las veces, no.

La impresión que me dejó aquello es que el AT es parecido a la teoría de la gravitación de Newton: esencialmente y en superficie parece que funciona, nos resuelve algunos problemas de la vida cotidiana y parece que lo hace razonablemente bien, pero no deja de ser una mera aproximación tosca (debido a nuestras limitaciones actuales) a un nivel más profundo y "real" como es la teoría de la gravedad cuántica que se sospecha es como funciona realmente el tema de la gravedad.

Existen otras consideraciones, otros métodos y otras fuerzas que mueven el mercado, pero ninguno de ellos es el AT. Cuando no comprendemos cuales son esos métodos o fuerzas, recurrimos al AT como nuestra mejor aproximación posible. Según esta opinión absolutamente personal, el AT es a las gacelas, lo que la teoría de la gravedad de Newton es para los estudiantes de bachillerato: una aproximación superficial a la verdad de la situación.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un párrafo muy breve y de apariencia inocente, que sin embargo esconde una gran verdad y mucho trabajo detrás.
> 
> Yo nunca he operado por AT, como saben... pues bien, hará cosa de un año, empecé a notar algunas coincidencias ocasionales entre ciertos relevantes calculados mediante métodos numéricos/cuantitativos, y algunos de los niveles que daba la Iglesia Claquista.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


>




_No tié cuernoh el jodío del FranR_, como dicen en mi pueblo


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

¿En BME se pueden cortos? Porque creo que lleva 39 techos en 21 en los últimos 4 meses.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Así rápidamente, mire el gráfico dax a un minuto y el nivel que di para hoy. 5736, el trabajo sobre esa zona es evidente, al igual que en los 8186 del Ibex. Se crea un nivel relevante y ahí se desarrolla lo que podríamos llamar "el partido".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, es lo que le comentaba el otro día sobre los factores de escala. En trazos gordos que no tengo tiempo: La impresión que me da, tras meditarlo con tres o cuatro cervezas, es que el AT no puede con el ruido del intradía. En el largo-medio plazo, amén que todos muertos, el ruido intradía es irrelevante. 

Por lo demás, de acuerdo con lo que dice, pero cuando usted se pone en ese tono me recuerda, no se...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Telef se debate en los 13 arriba o abajo,arriba o abajo
Hay una gran resistencia,como la rompa o se hunde a los 12.9 o salta a los 13.10
Yo me inclino mas bien por los 12,8


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

Entonces... me está diciendo que le gusta cuando me pongo místico ? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, es lo que le comentaba el otro día sobre los factores de escala. En trazos gordos que no tengo tiempo: La impresión que me da, tras meditarlo con tres o cuatro cervezas, es que el AT no puede con el ruido del intradía. En el largo-medio plazo, amén que todos muertos, el ruido intradía es irrelevante.
> 
> Por lo demás, de acuerdo con lo que dice, pero cuando usted se pone en ese tono me recuerda, no se...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces... me está diciendo que le gusta cuando me pongo místico ? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Bah, no voy a negar que algo se aprende.


----------



## Space Pope (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> BMW
> 
> 
> +10 caracteres



Querrá decir 2-0 a favor del FCB. 

Reconozco que a freaks por los carros me ganan. Como es posible saber que es un bmw "solo" con lo que se ve?


----------



## Silvertown (15 Dic 2011)

Pues yo lo unico que he sacado en claro de la relación entre los niveles en la bolsa, el AT y la ley de Newton para bachilleres es esto :


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Telef se debate en los 13 arriba o abajo,arriba o abajo
> Hay una gran resistencia,como la rompa o se hunde a los 12.9 o salta a los 13.10
> Yo me inclino mas bien por los 12,8


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> Querrá decir 2-0 a favor del FCB.
> 
> Reconozco que a freaks por los carros me ganan. Como es posible saber que es un bmw "solo" con lo que se ve?









la pista es quien postea!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Existen otras consideraciones, otros métodos y otras fuerzas que mueven el mercado, pero ninguno de ellos es el AT. Cuando no comprendemos cuales son esos métodos o fuerzas, recurrimos al AT como nuestra mejor aproximación posible. Según esta opinión absolutamente personal, el AT es a las gacelas, lo que la teoría de la gravedad de Newton es para los estudiantes de bachillerato: una aproximación superficial a la verdad de la situación.



.
SI la aproximación superficial a la verdad es suficiente para obtener un beneficio de su uso, entonces me vale.

Ya sé que mi AT es como una redecita con la que intentar sacar algún que otro pez, y también que hay por ahí grandes buques-factorías, que los sacan por miles de Tm.

No podemos comparar cosas que se aplican a niveles absolutamente distintos.

El único criterio válido es si sirven para lo que se utilizan, en su contexto.


----------



## Space Pope (15 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> la pista es quien postea!



no me confunda, el de los bmw es chinito!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> no me confunda, el de los bmw es chinito!!!



no fue originalmente posteado por mr. chinito?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Dic 2011)

.
OS estáis liando, el mensaje original era un test Voight-Kampff, el coche era la excusa para discriminar.


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

No tengo tiempo, solo he podido leer la ultima pagina.

Pero cumplo con mi deber diario de una imagen de BMW.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> Querrá decir 2-0 a favor del FCB.
> 
> Reconozco que a freaks por los carros me ganan. Como es posible saber que es un bmw "solo" con lo que se ve?



















Le gusta BMW a la chiquilla.....


Hemos coincidido en la respuesta....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

A la vista del dia del ibex, menos mal que hoy tengo trabajo. A la noche les leo. Dejen que el guano se acerque.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

La señorita LL tiene buen gusto, como el señor Faraico, que se aburre hoy mirando la bolsa pero no conduciendo su coche. Si si ya paro, pero es que hoy con tanto curro estoy en plan vendedor total.


----------



## Space Pope (15 Dic 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> OS estáis liando, el mensaje original era un test Voight-Kampff, el coche era la excusa para discriminar.



Prueba Voight-Kampff - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 


> El test Voight-Kampff, también llamado test de empatía, es un examen científico-psicológico ficticio que aparece en la novela de ciencia ficción ¿Sueñan los androides con ovejas eléctricas? de Philip K. Dick, así como en su adaptación cinematográfica (Blade Runner).
> 
> La prueba requiere una máquina y permite comprobar si alguien es un humano o un replicante (androide Nexus 6). La máquina mide la variación de funciones corporales tales como la respiración, el rubor, el ritmo cardíaco y el movimiento de los ojos, en respuesta a una serie de preguntas, así como el tiempo de reacción. Las cuestiones del test desencadenan una respuesta emocional cuando el sujeto es un humano, es decir, la ausencia de empatía permite identificar a los replicantes.
> 
> ...





FRANR es un módulo HFT de un leoncio!!!!! :XX:

ps: con todo el cariño del mundo


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

Pobre Villa, fractura de tibia....dicen que 6 meses de baja, que putada


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> Prueba Voight-Kampff - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ahí va el tío saliendo de la oficina....


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Vaya... No llega a la euro... Turno de Soldado, que pese a todo está para ser delantero titular visto lo visto.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Vale,vale 
no se ponga usted asi
que ya va subiendo


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vale,vale
> no se ponga usted asi
> que ya va subiendo



Va, cómpreme a cambio unas BME que no rompemos los 21 ni con katana...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va, cómpreme a cambio unas BME que no rompemos los 21 ni con katana...



Se las cambio por mis hoteles .................::

Ay que dolol,!!!!!!!!!!!!Ay que dolol de hoteles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se las cambio por mis hoteles .................::
> 
> Ay que dolol,!!!!!!!!!!!!Ay que dolol de hoteles!!!!!!!!!



Pues qué quiere que le diga...si bajan un poco más le acompañaré en el viaje, es una empresa que me gustaba cuando estaban a 8 incluso::


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se las cambio por mis hoteles .................::
> 
> Ay que dolol,!!!!!!!!!!!!Ay que dolol de hoteles!!!!!!!!!



11 a 1? Hecho...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



una pregunta ¿de dónde sacais los gifs?
gracias


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿de dónde sacais los gifs?
> gracias



Yo de aquí:

Let me google that for you


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Pues qué quiere que le diga...si bajan un poco más le acompañaré en el viaje, es una empresa que me gustaba cuando estaban a 8 incluso::



A llenar el autobús de "hinversores" y el cuidata te pregunta...


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo de aquí:
> 
> Let me google that for you



jjajjaajaja, buenísimo....:Aplauso:

guardado en favoritos


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A llenar el autobús de "hinversores" y el cuidata te pregunta...



Oiga, no le digo yo que no me haya pasado eso como en Zeltia, primeras acciones que compré.

Pero a estas alturas, tal como está la situación, y siendo el valor que es....entrada a 1,80 y SL en 1,75 y au, como dicen en levante


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿de dónde sacais los gifs?
> gracias



Lo que se suele poner es "animated gif" o "gif"

y luego una descripción de lo que quieras que vaya el gif

este si no recuerdo mal es con algo de "claro claro" 

mira, he buscado....era "gif si claro"

animated gif claro claro - Buscar con Google


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

A las 14:30h tenemos amplio surtido de datos

Me huelo saltada de stops de una y otra parte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Lo que se suele poner es "animated gif" o "gif"
> 
> y luego una descripción de lo que quieras que vaya el gif
> 
> ...



Lo que se aprende en este foro.... :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que se aprende en este foro.... :XX:



Let me google that for you


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Dic 2011)

Están ustedes sembrados


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Mira!!,mira!! parece que TELF se anima


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

Voooootiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!!! 

Que las TEF aun nos cierran en verde...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mira!!,mira!! parece que TELF se anima





ghkghk dijo:


> Voooootiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!
> 
> Que las TEF aun nos cierran en verde...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Le cuesta mucho subir de 13,sale mucho papel vendedor en telf
El 13 es la clave de ruptura y rebote
¿hacia arriba o hacia abajo?


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le cuesta mucho subir de 13,sale mucho papel vendedor en telf
> El 13 es la clave de ruptura y rebote
> ¿hacia arriba o hacia abajo?


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿En BME se pueden cortos? Porque creo que lleva 39 techos en 21 en los últimos 4 meses.



Sí, de hecho hay un leon con unos cuantos cortos a bme declarados en la cnmv 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Primer objetivo cumplido ahora solo queda el lejano oeste.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Fitch rebaja el rating de cinco grandes bancos europeos mejor valorados - elEconomista.es

Hoy me huelo que va a ser la rebaja de rating de Francia


----------



## diosmercado (15 Dic 2011)

Vaya bajada de peticiones de paro en usa, que artimaña usaran esta semana?? en el dato completo hace unas semanas eliminaron casi 400.000 parados por la historia esa de no ser demandantes o algo asi.

El empire state +9.66, frente a +3 esperado. Siguen vomitando mierda contra la EU y falseando sus cifras?

Y lo mas curioso, ante "tan" buenos datos... el eur/usd sigue subiendo, me da que pensar.

Hoy estaba programado que tocaba subir y listo.


----------



## diosmercado (15 Dic 2011)

Patapum del dax, a tomar vientos. A ver donde lo paran. Brutall rally alcijjjjtah!

::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Los 1260 los hacemos en dos tardes

[mode palillero ON]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Dic 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI la aproximación superficial a la verdad es suficiente para obtener un beneficio de su uso, entonces me vale.
> 
> Ya sé que mi AT es como una redecita con la que intentar sacar algún que otro pez, y también que hay por ahí grandes buques-factorías, que los sacan por miles de Tm.
> ...



Es que todo es más sencillo. Comparemos ganancias en métodos, yo estoy dispuesto. Por cierto, los traders utilizan fibos en intradiario y media triangulares-exponenciales, eso os lo puedo asegurar, el resto me imagino que los pierden (que por cierto, muchos banco tienen sus mesas de tesorería practicamente a modo de adorno, pq queda mal no tener a unos 3-5 o 20 pollos ahí, pero que no generan apenas plusvalía a la entidad). Me hace gracia los que critican el AT cuando los mayores inversores-ganadores de este mundo bursátil lo han empleado y han escrito libros de ellos. A mi que me digan bajo que programación de sistemas, se mueve los cruces de divisas si no tienen una base en AT, parece que el eur/dólar se paro en una corrección de una estructura realizada desde mayo, en un determinado punto de 10.000 posibles (61,8% perfecto) por coincidencia nada más, porque pasaba por ahí un fibo. En este foro no, pero hace tiempo, he conocido algún tío bastante apañado en Elliot en AT que acertaba el cierre diario (previo a la subasta) en rangos de 10 pipos con tropecientas ondas de por medio pero acertaba, se puede creer o no, yo os lo aseguró que lo veía, lo que ocurría es que hacía apariciones esporádicas, muy para fardar, porque estamos hablando de dinero y ahora está en un servicio privado (bastante caro, por cierto, compensa en altas cantidades, pero efectivo, usando el AT (el que quiera le digo la dirección)). O eso, o le pones tu dinero a la banca de inversión a producirte minusvalías de media (está ahí la prensa para demostrar la media de ganancia de la mayoría de los fondos) con sus métodos ultratécnicos.
Claro, no es perfecto, es que seríamos la coña si fuera perfecto, en todo caso, los que lo manejan bien, viven extraordinariamente bien, el tema es llegar o intentar llegar a la virtud de conocer el AT con el tiempo.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2011)

¡¡Halluda!!

Tenía un mini-ibex comprado, puse orden de venta ayer en 10700 y no se me ha ejecutado. Voy a llamar a Interdin y les voy a poner de vuelta y media.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Halluda!!
> 
> Tenía un mini-ibex comprado, puse orden de venta ayer en 10700 y no se me ha ejecutado. Voy a llamar a Interdin y les voy a poner de vuelta y media.



_Hoyga_, que era punto-arriba-punto-abajo, debió poner la orden a 10699 )


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2011)

en el ibex creo que va a cerrar el hueco 8268 .......


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Robotnik no apareció ni a saludar

Que mal


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, en el blog dije hace unos días que había un intra en BBVA sobre los 6.05, para mañana empieza a ser interesante sobre los 6.02 (por debajo)



Miren donde ha rebotado BBVA y por donde anda. 

Pues no he entrado teniendo clara la entrada....esa me la ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Halluda!!
> 
> Tenía un mini-ibex comprado, puse orden de venta ayer en 10700 y no se me ha ejecutado. Voy a llamar a Interdin y les voy a poner de vuelta y media.



:XX: :XX: .... y yo que lo he tenido que leer dos veces..... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

> Eran ellos... sí... un grupo de valientes montañeros...
> que quisieron burlar el sino del mercado escalando las más altas cumbres... ignorando las advertencias de los que teníamos los pies en el suelo ( o buscándolo).... llenaron sus alforjas de gorros.. de equiparon de botas y piolets y siguiendo al "profesor del Frasco" iniciaron una aventura que será recordada en el tiempo...
> Pasarán a los libros de historia como el cálculo matemático menos preciso del mundo... no en vano provino de un ingeniero que alardea de sus conocimientos numéricos y no ha logrado más que mostrar que con un 6 y un 4 es capaz de hacer una cara un garabato...
> A 2518 puntos de un objetivo.... 10700.... todo un alarde de inteligencia bolsística... incomparable en cuanto a una precisión que sólo los osciladores inversos han podido batir.... a años luz de las cumbres del planeta Venus que fueron capaces de aventurar autodenóminándose astronautas mientras se jactaban del dolor que causaría ésa subida al espacio sideral...
> ...



y responde:



> Como dices hoy(mañana) es un gran día... disfrútalo, pásalo bien! esperemos que el día sea muy bajista y así el disfrute sea completo... eso querrá decir que otro místico el 8.100 no ha actuado y por lo tanto sumaras más errores a disfrutar...
> 
> Tus cuentos infantiles van a menos, quizás si es verdad lo de tu nick, lo de vamos a por el suelo... pero en tus escritos.
> 
> S2s



Malvado saluda, que un error lo tienen cualquiera.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es que todo es más sencillo.



No, nada de eso. Esto no tiene nada de sencillo.



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> parece que el eur/dólar se paro en una corrección de una estructura realizada desde mayo, en un determinado punto de 10.000 posibles (61,8% perfecto) por coincidencia nada más, porque pasaba por ahí un fibo.



No, si verá, si cuando funciona, el AT es fantástico y los niveles se clavan. Pura poesía, muy bonito, eso de los fibos, triángulos y demás charangadas geométricas.

El problema es que para una que funciona, te deja tirado tres. O funciona pero requiere unos SL como un caballo percherón de grandes. Y como Ud. sabe, una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, y otra muy distinta es _ganarse la vida con la bolsa_. Que es algo muy distinto.

Esto último requiere una regularidad en las operaciones ganadoras. La ortodoxia dice que un 70% de operaciones ganadoras te garantiza el ganarte la vida con los mercados. En mi experiencia, mejor será que procure rozar el 80%, porque luego ocurren siempre cosas inesperadas.

Por desgracia, el AT "seco", sin más apoyos, no puede proporcionar esa regularidad sin más. Si pudiera hacerlo, tres cuartas partes de este hilo, Ud. y yo incluídos, seríamos millonarios a estas alturas. Obviamente eso no ocurre.

Lo que a mí sí me resulta gracioso de verdad, es que se defienda a muerte un método de trading por parte de personas que no se ganan la vida con él, sino que tienen un trabajo que les da un sueldo calentito a final de mes, y utilizan esto como complemento o como diversión. Cuando hay que pagar facturas a final de mes, uno tiende a ser más crítico y/o objetivo al juzgar a los sistemas que "funcionan a sólo a veces". Hace mucho frío ahí afuera.

No tengo interés alguno en que nadie abandone el AT, Dios me libre; cada cual haga lo que crea conveniente, faltaría más, y a mí no podría importarme menos. Pero no intenten convencerme de que el AT "funciona" (entendiendo por funcionar que te puedas ganar la vida con él) porque tenemos experiencia directa y diaria que demuestra lo contrario.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

He odio duelo alli al fondo? Quieren compararse el tamaño de sus carteras? Yo me apunto, cuando alguien me de argo que estoy mu probe.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> He odio duelo alli al fondo? Quieren compararse el tamaño de sus carteras? Yo me apunto, cuando alguien me de argo que estoy mu probe.



En tamaño de cartera no se si ganare pero sensación de amplitud seguro... Siempre va vacía..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)




----------



## Greco (15 Dic 2011)

La mia es la mas pequeña, alrededor de 30k


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2011)

...empezando por el hecho de que el AT puede y de hecho es usado por las manos fuertes CONTRA el resto. Tal vez dentro de unos meses les hablo de un caso concreto que estoy siguiendo y que va a ser la mar de interesante (si es que estoy en lo cierto), y probablemente desesperante para el afectado. Pero ese ya es otro asunto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Señor GallinaceoMortadelo, ha escrito usted hoy 3 veces y ni un solo numero, solo le leo letras, sin cifras. Mal muy mal Zeus.

Yo les pongo los fibos de EL INDICE en plan zoom x3.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...empezando por el hecho de que el AT puede y de hecho es usado por las manos fuertes CONTRA el resto. Tal vez dentro de unos meses les hablo de un caso concreto que estoy siguiendo y que va a ser la mar de interesante (si es que estoy en lo cierto), y probablemente desesperante para el afectado. Pero ese ya es otro asunto.



Ya....
Pero ellos saben que tu sabes que utilizaran el AT en tu contra por lo que no lo usan para pillar gacelas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> La mia es la mas pequeña, alrededor de 30k



:no:

Siento comunicarle que no se acerca ni por asomo a los requisitos para postear, haga el favor y abandone en silencio.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor GallinaceoMortadelo, ha escrito usted hoy 3 veces y ni un solo numero, solo le leo letras, sin cifras. Mal muy mal Zeus.
> 
> Yo les pongo los fibos de EL INDICE en plan zoom x3.
> 
> ...



Que coche mas feo,es feo hasta en el color


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> La mia es la mas pequeña, alrededor de 30k



No,si esta bien
la mayoria de los foreros solo gastamos 20cm::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

No hay problema, le puedo buscar uno mas bonito.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No hay problema, le puedo buscar uno mas bonito.



Vale,pero no mas de 2000 o 3000 euros ,que la cosa esta jodia


----------



## Greco (15 Dic 2011)

> Siento comunicarle que no se acerca ni por asomo a los requisitos para postear, haga el favor y abandone en silencio.



:S::´(


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, nada de eso. Esto no tiene nada de sencillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero de verdad que piensas eso? el AT es la única opción ganadora. Lo único complejo del AT es interpretarlo perfectamente: hacia donde tendría que ir un retroceso por ejemplo, teniendo en cuenta el canal x con el corte de tales medias y lo que indicaba un oscilador ADX por ejemplo con un Elder o CCI o 50 más. Pero es bastante preciso en rangos y lo más importante, en tendencia. Yo a los otros sistemas no los veo "mojarse" hacia donde podremos ir en semanas, meses, años ni tan siquiera en días u horas, dicen que sí, que entró tal x en tal y que nos iremos en breve a tal pero vamos, sin objetivos ambiciosos ni tan siquiera muy precisos a veces por lo que veo.
El AT es muy muy complejo, no es unicamente lo que indicamos aquí, pero es fiable (por cierto, la fiabilidad de dobles-triples techos-suelos y su activación está comprobado que supera el 90%, igual que los triángulos simétricos en función de la intensidad del ADX también andan alrededor de esa probabilidad, las 2ª estructuras, los HCH en máximos anuales y sus inversos etc teniendo en cuenta igualmente ADX o indicadores tendenciales.
Yo no sé esa expresión de por cada una que funciona, palmas 3, no lo sé, puede ocurrir, pero no es lo regular. En todo caso, se puede tener un método muy ganador funcionando 1 de 5 por ejemplo, si te basas en objetivos importante y tienes alertas para salir rápido rápido en las perdedoras, y repito que no es el caso, que más bien es la revés.
Bueno, son puntos de vista distinto. De todas formas, aquí la gente agradece muchos los gráficos de algunos componentes (no míos, de otros mejores). Digo yo que por algo será?
Pero lo dicho, puntos de vista distintos de interpretar el mercado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vale,pero no mas de 2000 o 3000 euros ,que la cosa esta jodia



¿Que le parece?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BMW Premium Selection. Vehculos de Ocasin Certificados. Coches de segunda mano certificados.


----------



## Estilicón (15 Dic 2011)

Estoy dentro en IBE desde los 4,71. He subido el SL a 4,74 pero quiero mi brrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuttttttaaallll rally alcista.

Dale pepón!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Que le parece?
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



Pues que con el 7% que lleva de subida hoy no cubro todavia perdidas::
Pero vamos,peor se esta en TLF


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Los leones estan soltando lentamente el papel comprado en NHH.............
y aun asi sube un 7.5 %....
¿Querran comprar mas?

Esta en 2,15
suelo de rebote abajo o arriba


----------



## Estilicón (15 Dic 2011)

Ay, dios. Por tercer día seguido no :S.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ay, dios. Por tercer día seguido no :S.



Bah!!
Seguro que no cae un 10% como otras


----------



## Estilicón (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bah!!
> Seguro que no cae un 10% como otras



Pues a tomar por culo en este momento. 0.5% de pírricas ganancias. Con estas ganancias, en cuanto llegue una operación fail (que llegará) a palmar pasta.

Y es que esto no está para entrar, asegurarte no perder y esperar a ver si sigue la tendencia porque se vuelve cagando hostias. Pensaba que no volvería a los 8250 y otra en la frente.

Y ahora va el hijoputa y vuelve a subir :´(.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Pero de verdad que piensas eso?



Es lo que intentaba explicarle en el anterior post. 

Verá, no es sólo que lo piense: es que todos los meses como de ello. Considero ese "_detalle_" como un indicador más o menos válido 

Al margen de los métodos numéricos que uso en mi trabajo real del día a día, he realizado muchas simulaciones con AT, y siempre llego al mismo sitio: no podría ganarme la vida con él. No es lo suficientemente regular, ni fiable.

Como no podría ser de otra manera, sólamente atendiendo a la versión débil de la *EMH*... y eso sólo por citar un detalle.

Un _edge _(ventaja, técnica) conocido por muchos participantes de mercado, diluye su eficacia hasta hacerla inexistente y acercarla prácticamente al nivel del azar. Es de cajón, pura lógica.

De lo contrario, insisto, muchos en este hilo seríamos ricos a estas alturas. Este argumento creo que va a tener Ud. algún que otro problema para rebatirlo, no cree.

Si el AT fuera "la única estrategia ganadora"[sic] entonces eso serían terribles noticias para mí, pues tendría que hacer lo típico: buscarme un trabajo "convencional", el que fuera, y usar el trading como diversión o complemento al sueldo de ese trabajo.



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Pero lo dicho, puntos de vista distintos de interpretar el mercado.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Dic 2011)

ya no se si esto sube o baja o planea o bucea.........q dia

ese 1225-1220 del S&P parece durillo a ver si rompe pronto


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya no se si esto sube o baja o planea o bucea.........q dia
> 
> ese 1225-1220 del S&P parece durillo a ver si rompe pronto



No sé, a lo mejor para hoy no


----------



## davidautentico (15 Dic 2011)

No me quiero meter en la discusión pero el Stock Market no es un EMH, ahora no tengo a mano los papers dónde he visto las demostraciones, cuando las encuentre los pondré. Creo que el último que vi era de Princeton.



pollastre dijo:


> Es lo que intentaba explicarle en el anterior post.
> 
> Verá, no es sólo que lo piense: es que todos los meses como de ello. Considero ese "_detalle_" como un indicador más o menos válido
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

Puesssss... tiene Ud. toda la razón.

Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.

El caso es que ya de poco le sirvo. Con tanta charla mística, hemos quemado ya los relevantes superiores que teníamos para hoy (5703, 5730, 5750, este último ha dado bastante guerra). 

Y por abajo tenemos lo de siempre, el 5K6 esperando su oportunidad. No parece que hoy esté la cosa para mucha diversión...

Por otra parte, tenga cuidado porque el día es un poco raro: llevan toda la mañana haciendo "trasvases" de saldo positivo, conteniendo mucho para no disparar el precio, y a duras penas lo están manteniendo. Tiene su mérito, porque estábamos a saldo positivo con +3400 Daxies, una cifra neta muy alta para lo normal en el intradiario.

Lo que quiera que estuvieran haciendo (vencimientos de hora bruja, supongo) parece que ya han terminado, porque hemos bajado ligeritos hasta neto +1800 en la última hora.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor GallinaceoMortadelo, ha escrito usted hoy 3 veces y ni un solo numero, solo le leo letras, sin cifras. Mal muy mal Zeus.
> 
> Yo les pongo los fibos de EL INDICE en plan zoom x3.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

He tenido varias reuniones esta mañana y venía yo con la esperanza de ver mis TEF en 26 euros pero esto arranca menos que el coche de Carlos Sainz.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> No me quiero meter en la discusión pero el Stock Market no es un EMH, ahora no tengo a mano los papers dónde he visto las demostraciones, cuando las encuentre los pondré. Creo que el último que vi era de Princeton.



Si lo encuentra, se lo agradeceré mucho. Me encantaría echarle un ojo... porque yo habré leído al menos tres estudios que decían lo contrario, y siempre me gusta contrastar puntos de opinión.


----------



## davidautentico (15 Dic 2011)

Para el que le resulte interesante:

Newsletter 1110

Un método para detectar comportamientos "non-Random"

Literatura al respecto: 

Lo, A.W. and MacKinlay, A.C.: A Non-Random Walk Down Wall Street.
Amazon.com: A Non-Random Walk Down Wall Street (9780691092560): Andrew W. Lo, A. Craig MacKinlay: Books

Tengo el pdf por ahí, es duro, el que no le guste las mates...

The Profitability of Technical Analysis: A Review by Cheol-Ho Park, Scott Irwin :: SSRN
Es del 2004 recopila varios estudios hasta finales de los 90, recopilación de estudios y tabla con resultados. 

SSRN-id1656460
http://www.nowandfutures.com/large/TA_profitability_ssrn-id1656460.pdf
Dmuestra como un simple cruce de medias, mejora la estrategia de "buy & hold" ( el pdf es de la version 2010, yo tengo la de 2011)

http://www.federalreserve.gov/pubs/ifdp/2008/956/ifdp956.pdf
paper de la reserva federal

Bueno y he visto más..

Un foro de profesionales:

Trader's Roundtable :: Index

En ese foro he visto como gente empezó sin saber nada y acabó montando su propio fund, y hay de todo, incluso usando simples cruces de medias, con los más variados filtros y demás. Son traders sistemáticos, no se si entra en lo que aqui se entiende por análisis técnico, pero ahí hay gente que come de esto.

saludos


----------



## davidautentico (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si lo encuentra, se lo agradeceré mucho. Me encantaría echarle un ojo... porque yo habré leído al menos tres estudios que decían lo contrario, y siempre me gusta contrastar puntos de opinión.



he leido bastantes, de una lado y otro, hay bastante controversia, ahora ando bastante ocupado, pero los buscaré


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2011)

Tito Cárpatos dijo:


> *Se mueve la deuda española *
> 
> 
> Muy atentos a los movimientos de la deuda española porque el miedo parece que se está difuminando.




Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note (GSPG3YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note (GSPG5YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note (GSPG10YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg


y cuando se acabe de difuminar será el momento de salir por patas.... )


Saludos )


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note (GSPG3YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note (GSPG5YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note (GSPG10YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Saque el ganso bailaor..nos vamos al 5606 del dax


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Dic 2011)

Me está comenzando a tocar la moral que en estos últimos días el Ibex guanee justo próximo al cierre. Preferiría más nobleza, que comienze a guanear antes si es necesario, pero que se comporte de forma más noble.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Vaya panda de frikazos que hay en este foro! 
Hablando así, ¿acaso esperáis que alguien os tome en serio?
Aprended del MR o MV. Lenguaje llano, sencillo. Parriba, pabajo.



Spoiler



::


----------



## Greco (15 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien me explica porque se ha puesto a bajar a plomo?


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica porque se ha puesto a bajar a plomo?



Espérate al post de Mulder pero esto va a ser el leoncio guarro que ayer se puso a soltar papel a la misma hora como si estuviese contaminado.

Todos los días la misma historia.

Luego bajón en la robasta y mañana a seguir sudando.

Yo lo que no se es pa que nos metemos?


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Saque el ganso bailaor..nos vamos al 5606 del dax



:no:


Hasta que el rojillo no tiña los indices nada... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica porque se ha puesto a bajar a plomo?





se lo podría contar... pero luego tendría que matarle... 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

5600
5606
venga me falta otro forero con una cifra parecida, y make it happens.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, nada de eso. Esto no tiene nada de sencillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuanta sabiduria. El AT por si solo puede hacerte comprar empresas que no valen nada. Por mi experiencia los mercados son bastante complejos e ineficientes. Dentro de mi ignorancia creo que la virtud como todo en la vida esta en el punto medio. Un buen analisis fundamental, tecnico, una mente fria y un sistema que te permita tener posiciones ganadoras un 80% de las veces( En mi opinion muy dificil,si no todos seriamos warren buffett) .Solo alguien que viva de esto puede saberlo. El resto si metemos la gamba y no mucho podemos ahorrar y reponernos, alguien que paga las facturas solo de esto es un lujo que no deberia permitirse. Con que falles 2 o 3 veces al principio y vendas con perdidas superiores al 30% ya estaras fuera de mercado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 5600
> 5606
> venga me falta otro forero con una cifra parecida, y make it happens.



No os flipeis


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Dic 2011)

Enagas resiste


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 5600
> 5606
> venga me falta otro forero con una cifra parecida, y make it happens.



Primero hay que fulminar el 692 y no se atreven.

El euro dólar ha hecho movimientos ayudando, pero nada....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica porque se ha puesto a bajar a plomo?



Vuelvo a repetir la frase de ayer que tanto le gustó a ghkghk (creo)

Si baja será por algo. Y si no, pues para cuando sea.


----------



## Estilicón (15 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Saque el ganso bailaor..nos vamos al 5606 del dax



A falta de ganso, te pongo al perro bailaor 







Por cierto, no sé si fue bertok o janus el que dijo que estos días mejor no entrar y de hacerlo que fuera solo para hacer scalping. Y que razón tenía.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> A falta de ganso, te pongo al perro bailaor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa que nunca les hacemos caso...así nos va.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo que pasa que nunca les hacemos caso...así nos va.



Tlf aguanta el soporte de 13
es posible el rebote


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tlf aguanta el soporte de 13
> es posible el rebote


----------



## davidautentico (15 Dic 2011)

Por si alguien dice que no aporto nada 



davidautentico dijo:


> Para el que le resulte interesante:
> 
> Newsletter 1110
> 
> ...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tlf aguanta el soporte de 13
> es posible el rebote



Eso lo dice porque le doy pena :´(

Qué tal van sus NH?? no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada más que lo mío hoy.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Eso lo dice porque le doy pena :´(
> 
> Qué tal van sus NH?? no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada más que lo mío hoy.



Suben un 6%,pero claro ,todavia palmo::


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> A falta de ganso, te pongo al perro bailaor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No os pongáis nervios@s, dejadlas caer con tranquilidad y disfrutad de la escabechina (estas caidas menos violentas que los desplomes son las que realmente hacen daño. Hay muchos que están con el "vamos que ya hemos llegado al suelo" ó "simplemente están recogiendo beneficios" ó ......).

Aprovechad el 4% de la banca on-line y el que sepa que saque lo que pueda en scalping. Esto está así.

A los que llevan Timofónica, lo lamento ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

::


----------



## aksarben (15 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::



Ocón de Oro estaría orgulloso :: xD


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el día en el volumen ha sido lateral por la mañana y muy alcista por la tarde, hemos empezado el día con volumen ligeramente vendedor pero poco antes de las 10 hemos pasado a saldo comprador, aunque muy moderado, a las 11:25 hemos pasado de nuevo a vendedor, y a las 13:20 hemos vuelto a compradores definitivamente hasta el final de sesión.

El saldo mínimo del día se ha hecho a las 9:30 aproximadamente y el máximo ha sido ya en subasta. Las cuatro operaciones más grandes del día, la más pequeña de 464 contratos y la más grande de 2239 contratos, han sido todas compradoras, además todas ellas se han hecho a partir de las 14:55.

En subasta han comprado 328 contratos.

En resumen, aunque el precio no ha quedado en zonas de certeza, el volumen nos dice que mañana toca subir, al menos en el gap y/o durante la primera parte de la mañana, se han acumulado muchos contratos largos y parece que de momento hay ganas de subir, supongo que de cara al vencimiento de mañana o al menos esa impresión nos quieren dar.

Como todas las semanas de vencimiento esta información hay que cogerla con pinzas porque aunque se cumpla lo previsto en cualquier momento nos meten un paquetón abajo y dejan lisiado a más de uno.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Tonuel, abra el champán

CAM: las cuotas valen cero y los cuotapratícipes pueden perder todo - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, abra el champán
> 
> CAM: las cuotas valen cero y los cuotapratícipes pueden perder todo - elEconomista.es



vaya, vaya ........... veo un montón de viejunos en plan manifa :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Quepasahoyquetolmundosecompraunbmw, estoy cansado de currar, ha tocado la loteria en Malaga?

Señor Bertok como lo ve? como canta el jilguero?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, abra el champán
> 
> CAM: las cuotas valen cero y los cuotapratícipes pueden perder todo - elEconomista.es



...y escalera de color

S&P: rebaja generalizada de calificación a la banca española - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y escalera de color
> 
> S&P: rebaja generalizada de calificación a la banca española - elEconomista.es



ay! que no me va a dar tiempo preparar dibuhitoh!






















menos mal que tenía unos guardados...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Lo bueno es que llegara un dia que no puedan rebajar mas, eso les pasa por usar letras, si usaran numeros seria otra cosa.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, abra el champán
> 
> CAM: las cuotas valen cero y los cuotapratícipes pueden perder todo - elEconomista.es



Va a tener que inventarse un certificado nuevo 

PD: de procesar a la antigua directiva ni una sola palabra.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo bueno es que llegara un dia que no puedan rebajar mas, eso les pasa por usar letras, si usaran numeros seria otra cosa.



Jajajaja deje deje no de ideas que estos son capaces de inventarse las letras poniendolas al reves y llamarlo subabecedario

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2011)

Joer. aquí uno no se puede perder ni ripio... rebajón... afortunadamente el mercado se mueve en la dirección correcta... pero ganas dan de meterle tambien cortos a corto al DAX, a ver qué cae...


----------



## telele (15 Dic 2011)

Los alternativos destronan a Telefónica: pierde el 50% de la cuota de mercado por primera vez

Lo que parecía imposible hace tan solo cuatro años ha ocurrido. La fuga de clientes de Telefónica hacia otros operadores producida mes a mes desde que se inició la crisis, ha producido un vuelco histórico inédito desde la llegada del ADSL a nuestro país.

La presión constante durante los últimos cuatro años de los operadores alternativos ha acabado por destronar a Telefónica de su lugar histórico como operador con la mayoría absoluta de clientes. La erosión mes a mes que suponen las portabilidades desde el exmonopolio hacia otros operadores hace mella en la tarta del reparto del mercado de la banda ancha.

Según la nota mensual de la CMT correspondiente a octubre, Movistar reduce su cuota al 49,64%. Se trata de la primera ocasión, desde que la banda ancha llegó a nuestro país en 1999, que Telefónica baja del 50%. Esto significa que por primera vez los operadores alternativos, uniendo a los de ADSL y las cableras, reúnen más clientes que Telefónica.

El principal motor de este cambio han sido las operadoras ADSL, con Jazztel a la cabeza. Durante octubre estos ganaron 70.030 altas netas, seguidos por el cable con 13.240. Telefónica mientras tanto siguió perdiendo clientes, con 4.710 menos.

Durante el 2011, en terminos netos, 129.661 clientes de banda ancha han abandonado la compañía, lo que le ha hecho perder 3 puntos de cuota de mercado.
Se asegura el dominio de la banda ancha del futuro

Pero mientras Telefónica pierde fuelle en el ADSL, aprovecha para asegurarse el dominio futuro en el FTTH, tecnología que en unos años desempeñará un papel protagonista en la banda ancha. Y en ese campo es la única que crece con fuerza, con un total de 146.455 líneas, un 227% más que hace un año.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quepasahoyquetolmundosecompraunbmw, estoy cansado de currar, ha tocado la loteria en Malaga?
> 
> Señor Bertok como lo ve? como canta el jilguero?



Tiene pinta de girar al alza pero es muy peligroso. Está para scalping y poco más.

A semanas vista soy guanista convencido ..... hasta que a la Merkel la saquen los eurobonos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Dic 2011)

Mi resumen del día (tanto IBEX, como Enagás):





Poco que decir, igual que ayer, aunque conservando zonas de rebote. Hay un aspecto importante de estos días y es que los indicadores van poco a poco relajándose a niveles intermedios y los 8250 los tocamos practicamente hace 2 días con varios indicadores en sobrecompra (CCI y RSI, además de estocástico) y los 2 primeros ya los vamos estabilizando a niveles intermedios (no lo pongo en pantalla pq me imagino que tendréis una plataforma). No sé, pero creo que si mañana respeta durante el primer vencimiento (hasta antes de las 12:00) los niveles fibos, el último impulso del año vendría para las próximas fechas.
Sobre Enagás, bueno, lo ha hecho mejor que el mercado realizando una buena vela, creo que las envolventes alcistas en mínimos o en minitendencias bajistas tienen más importancia, yo esperaría unas sesiones más a ver hacia donde vamos si respeta los fibos marcados.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Dic 2011)

.............


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Bueno, momento crítico para los usanos

Se están jugando ahora mucho


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios usanos es negativo en este momento, en el Ibex nos han timado bien porque ha parecido que hemos tenido un cierre alcista pero en el Stoxx el volumen se ha desplomado hacia abajo alrededor de las 18 :00.

Así que una de tres:

1.- han engañado a los leoncios patrios <-- factible (son unos pardillos)
2.- el volumen comprador alto del cierre ha sido teatro.
3.- el Ibex va a su bola ignorando a los demás índices por que el vencimiento está cerca <-- la más factible porque aunque los usanos tengan vencimiento mañana el volumen ya está en el siguiente contrato, aunque esto no explica que ocurre en el Stoxx.


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

qué cognazo el Sr. Pepón


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios usanos es negativo en este momento, en el Ibex nos han timado bien porque ha parecido que hemos tenido un cierre alcista pero en el Stoxx el volumen se ha desplomado hacia abajo alrededor de las 18 :00.
> 
> Así que una de tres:
> 
> ...



ienso: y ahora que sentimiento contrario tengo que tomarme de usted?

Porque lleva algunos dias que no fallaba, si decia positivo era gap a la baja, y si era negativo era al alza.

 de compadreo señor Mulder. Yo me apunto a la 1. El ibex es tan malo que ni la niña del señor GallinaceoMortadelero puede dar niveles. Va a su bola.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

En NHH el saldo de los leoncios esta equilibrado practicamente,han parado de recoger papel
Ahora tiene que empezar la distribucion
En teoria a partir de mañana el volumen se reducira a la mitad para empezar a llevar el valor a su precio,deberia mañana ser alcista


----------



## vyk (15 Dic 2011)

Bueno, pues al final el palo a Telefónica no ha sido tal. Mi aquí ni al otro lado del charco.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios usanos es negativo en este momento, en el Ibex nos han timado bien porque ha parecido que hemos tenido un cierre alcista pero en el Stoxx el volumen se ha desplomado hacia abajo alrededor de las 18 :00.
> 
> Así que una de tres:
> 
> ...



A ver si el after usano nos despeja las dudas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver si el after usano nos despeja las dudas



Los americanos en los after suelen pasárselo bien...


Spoiler


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

Guenas!!!!

Cuidado con los shorts.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Guenas!!!!
> 
> Cuidado con los shorts.



Esta usted desaparecido cual pepinillo verde

como ves nhh?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Mañana como aparezca MM por el hilo no digan que no les avisaron...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

MM, MR, MV. Cuantos acrónimos se deben aprender para comprender este hilo.


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

Me acaban de pasar un gif de la relación que tienen los foreros del HVEI35 con los leoncios.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana como aparezca MM por el hilo no digan que no les avisaron...



La prudencia debe ser compañera de viaje :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Hay que personificar los soportes. 

Ya tenemos nuestros Gandalf, para las resistencias.

Yo apuesto por este:


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana como aparezca MM por el hilo no digan que no les avisaron...



¿Pero no estaba corto aguantando una posición que nuestro cerebro gacelil no puede comprender? :/


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Pero no estaba corto aguantando una posición que nuestro cerebro gacelil no puede comprender? :/


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Pero no estaba corto aguantando una posición que nuestro cerebro gacelil no puede comprender? :/



Mañana tendremos tlf en verde o seguira mas roja que la compresa de una coja?


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta usted desaparecido cual pepinillo verde
> 
> como ves nhh?



Pero he leido durante el día, todo el hilo y sus comentarios sobre NHH. Veo que sigues sin stop ::, si no es está en alguna otra te la liarán. Date por seguro.

Respecto a NHH, la vela de hoy es de rebote pero la duración no viene escrita en ningún reverso. Si dura dos días, podrás salir más o menos entero, si no ... te van a entruchar pero vamos a ver si los índices tiran unos días hacia arriba y te consigues salvar.
Por supuesto que te recomiendo que si sube de tu precio de entrada (qué barato parecían 2,3X y qué lejanos ahora), protege la posición.

Mira el reloj una sola vez y dime qué ves, quiero saber si tienes buena memoria y de paso darte un nuevo mensaje.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Observando esta configuración....







mañana nos visita pepón


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Observando esta configuración....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que hay que tener cuidado pero meterse largo sin muchas referencias válidas para fijar los stops ....es un poco peligroso.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Dic 2011)

A las buenas noches

¿Alguien ha leído algo de David Dreman, el de Contrarian Investment Strategies?


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pero he leido durante el día, todo el hilo y sus comentarios sobre NHH. Veo que sigues sin stop ::, si no es está en alguna otra te la liarán. Date por seguro.
> 
> Respecto a NHH, la vela de hoy es de rebote pero la duración no viene escrita en ningún reverso. Si dura dos días, podrás salir más o menos entero, si no ... te van a entruchar pero vamos a ver si los índices tiran unos días hacia arriba y te consigues salvar.
> Por supuesto que te recomiendo que si sube de tu precio de entrada (qué barato parecían 2,3X y qué lejanos ahora), protege la posición.
> ...



22:13
Tu es que operas solo intradia,tienes buen olfato para entrar,pero para salir no tanto.Tu te precipitas para salir y yo para entrar
La sociedad no parece mala en libros y esta en minimos anuales,ademas los leoncios han acumulado mucho papel estos dias,menos hoy que se ha equilibrado
Pero claro,yo pregunto porque mi ignorancia es mi segundo apellido
¿tu no crees que llegara a 2,50 antes de Enero?
Si se va a los infiernos sera porque ya nadie cree en nosotros como pais,ni siquiera los chinos.Ademas me da la impresion que los leoncios foraneos estan soltando mucho papel de empresas españolas


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Es lo que me parece recordar, que era una posición táctica para presionar a los bancos centrales... el equivalente de las gacelas de decirle al broker "o me bajas las comisiones, o me apalanco tanto que te dejo deudas" ::

Puede que lo entendiera mal, pero si Blas pone esa cara... El lenguaje de los leoncios no es para las gacelas.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Se está convirtiendo en un clásico, al cierre ristra de bajadas.

Fitch rebaja la calificación de Barclays, Deutsche Bank, Credit Suisse, BNP Paribas y Societe Generale - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2011)

Yo recuerdo lo mismo que el Sr. Clackerty... además, en su momento me pareció una postura muy lógica (lógica desde el punto de vista "de ellos", de quien tiene más millones que pelos en la melena, y te aguanta 500 pips a contra sin pestañear, claro :fiufiu::fiufiu: )



Claca dijo:


> Es lo que me parece recordar, que era una posición táctica para presionar a los bancos centrales... el equivalente de las gacelas de decirle al broker "o me bajas las comisiones, o me apalanco tanto que te dejo deudas" ::
> 
> Puede que lo entendiera mal, pero si Blas pone esa cara... El lenguaje de los leoncios no es para las gacelas.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana tendremos tlf en verde o seguira mas roja que la compresa de una coja?



Pues ni idea. Mirando los gráficos del IBEX y de TEF, lo que veo es que o hacen un suelo cerca de los mínimos, o se descuelgan un tramo majo. En el IBEX ya comenté días atrás que el nivel de referencia eran los 8.150 apróximadamente. En TEF no me esperaba tanto castigo -ya he admitido que de tenerlas en cartera habría palmado-, aunque tiene sentido porque después de tantas noticias negativas sobre el sector financiero las gacelas habrán aparcado los bancos en favor de la gorda del IBEX.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> 22:13
> Tu es que operas solo intradia,tienes buen olfato para entrar,pero para salir no tanto.Tu te precipitas para salir y yo para entrar
> La sociedad no parece mala en libros y esta en minimos anuales,ademas los leoncios han acumulado mucho papel estos dias,menos hoy que se ha equilibrado
> Pero claro,yo pregunto porque mi ignorancia es mi segundo apellido
> ...



Ese valor es superbajista y te van a llevar hasta el reverso del último céntimo. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es lo que me parece recordar, que era una posición táctica para presionar a los bancos centrales... el equivalente de las gacelas de decirle al broker "o me bajas las comisiones, o me apalanco tanto que te dejo deudas" ::
> 
> Puede que lo entendiera mal, pero si Blas pone esa cara... El lenguaje de los leoncios no es para las gacelas.



Me dejas de piedra, como la cara de Blas 

En realidad son como un Zuloman pero con pelas como castigo, y por sus "bowlings" tiran los mercados o los dejan caer por inanición

Trading Testicular a lo bestia


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me dejas de piedra, como la cara de Blas
> 
> En realidad son como un Zuloman pero con pelas como castigo, y por sus "bowlings" tiran los mercados o los dejan caer por inanición
> 
> Trading Testicular a lo bestia



Pues eso, a mí me suena a chino. Es otra liga y prácticamente otro juego.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> 22:13
> Tu es que operas solo intradia,tienes buen olfato para entrar,pero para salir no tanto.Tu te precipitas para salir y yo para entrar
> La sociedad no parece mala en libros y esta en minimos anuales,ademas los leoncios han acumulado mucho papel estos dias,menos hoy que se ha equilibrado
> Pero claro,yo pregunto porque mi ignorancia es mi segundo apellido
> ...



Joder, 2.50?, antes de enero? ... too many questions, sir. Si te pones en verde, protege la posición y déjala que se lo trabaje. Muy improbable parece que suba del tirón hasta ahí. De todas formas, mal negocio asumir 40 céntimos en contra para aspirar a ganar 20 centimos. Be careful, my friend. Ahora están cotizando nervios y tendencias, no los libros. A día de hoy es una empresa, seguro que a futuro no será así, peculiar. Cuanto más trabaja más pierde. Tiene un chocho societario de aupa.
No te has precipitado en entrar, si no en no querer salir vía un stop. Te canté un 2,15 que te hubiera dado la opción de entrar por debajo de 2. Esa diferencia no la tendrías ahora en contra.

P.D: Gracias por la hora, pero no me has dado la fecha, supongo que no tendrás un Patek con calendario perpétuo. Amigo, mañana es el último día de negociación en Prisa antes de que se resuelva, en teoría, cómo queda el tema de la renegociación de la deuda. Estoy dentro.

P.D: Salgo cuando i) se marca el objetivo o ii) cuando se deshace el motivo / pauta por la que entré. Nunca por impulso, así funciona mi técnica y no me va mal. Lo que dejo de ganar creo que es mejor que lo que se esfuma por no respetar los stop profits si utilizase una técnica "wait and see".

P.D: Um, lo de lal sociedad no suena mal, a cuanto pagas? :XX: Siempre te daré una opinión (y la coletilla de que no me hagas caso) si me la pides, of course.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Puesssss... tiene Ud. toda la razón.
> 
> Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.
> 
> ...



perdón por la ignorancia, Daxie= contrato (futuro)


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ese valor es superbajista y te van a llevar hasta el reverso del último céntimo. 8:



Lo curioso es que ahora vale casi igual que iban a pagar los chinos por el 20% del capital y vale mas su deuda que su capitalizacion::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2011)

Juasssss, si resulta que vamos en el mismo tren el señor MM y yo. Y a corto, sera esta la señal divina, si debe se.

Y el va corto para ganarle un pulso a los bancos centrales¿? ::, si, si esa es mi motivacion tambien :fiufiu: 

Mi lucha contra Bernanke llega hasta estos extremos 

Bueno espero que el señor Mulder haga de contrarian feeling en su primer pronostico de hoy, y dejen que el guano se acerque a los indices.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Estáis aumentando la productividad del hilo?

Me tenéis aquí leyendo como loca.


----------



## faraico (15 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ese valor es superbajista y te van a llevar hasta el reverso del último céntimo. 8:



VOTIN, lo que dice el Sr. Bertok puede ocurrir o no, ninguno somos adivinos.

Lo que sí le puedo asegurar porque los hechos están ahí, es que hay muchas empresas que se han comportado con NHH, de 16 euros a 10, de ahi a 8, de ahi a 4, de ahi a 2 y de ahi a céntimos.


Ojo, ni idea de los fundamentales, pero como se dice aquí..."si se comporta así, será por algo..."

Léase zeltia, avanzit, ezentis, sos....


Le dolerá, pero póngase un stop en 1,95 por ejemplo y si se cruza a otra cosa...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> VOTIN, lo que dice el Sr. Bertok puede ocurrir o no, ninguno somos adivinos.
> 
> Lo que sí le puedo asegurar porque los hechos están ahí, es que hay muchas empresas que se han comportado con NHH, de 16 euros a 10, de ahi a 8, de ahi a 4, de ahi a 2 y de ahi a céntimos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo,es el caso de prisa que cotiza a 0,8
en esos casos las empresas en libros estan quebradas y deben 3 veces mas que patrimonio tienen ,pero en este caso vendiendo parte de la empresa se eliminarian las deudas ,seria viable y ganaria dinero.
No obstante todo es posible


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Están llenando autobuses de gacelillas a tope en el mercado español,...por lo demás, ya sabe donde acaba


----------



## ddddd (15 Dic 2011)

Buenas noches.

¿Cómo ven la evolución del Dow Jones y S&P a corto plazo? En principio la bajada de hoy al final de la sesión no auguraría nada bueno, ¿o puede ser una trampa para los cortos y acabar con buen tono la semana?

Un saludo.


----------



## ddddd (15 Dic 2011)

Por otro lado si me pudieran dar el aspecto técnico de Citigroup les estaría muy agradecido.

Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2011)

Sr. Atman, usted que es asiduo al SP. Lleva dos dias tonteando con el 50% de la subida ¿aguantará?


----------



## << 49 >> (15 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios usanos es negativo en este momento, en el Ibex nos han timado bien porque ha parecido que hemos tenido un cierre alcista pero en el Stoxx el volumen se ha desplomado hacia abajo alrededor de las 18 :00.
> 
> Así que una de tres:
> 
> ...



No veo yo que el Ibex vaya a su bola. Estos son los cierres de hoy:

Ibex35: +0,84%
EuroStoxx50: +0,86%


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> VOTIN, lo que dice el Sr. Bertok puede ocurrir o no, ninguno somos adivinos.
> 
> Lo que sí le puedo asegurar porque los hechos están ahí, es que hay muchas empresas que se han comportado con NHH, de 16 euros a 10, de ahi a 8, de ahi a 4, de ahi a 2 y de ahi a céntimos.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que el aspecto técnico ni fundamental acompañan a la acción.

Es carne de cañón. Por supuesto que puede subir y llegar a 800 leuros, que unos indios lo paguen a precio de oro, ........ pero las probabilidades no están a favor.

Este es un juego de probabilidades 8:


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo,es el caso de prisa que cotiza a 0,8
> en esos casos las empresas en libros estan quebradas y deben 3 veces mas que patrimonio tienen ,pero en este caso vendiendo parte de la empresa se eliminarian las deudas ,seria viable y ganaria dinero.
> No obstante todo es posible



Amigo pero no he entrado un 10% por encima (de hecho está en 0,85 no en 0,8 ... que para la carga que se ha tirado, es mucho dinero) y estoy protegido con muy poco dinero en contra, y en cuanto suba ... ya estaré protegido y ganando pasta. Si no, perderé un poquito pero muy poquito (menos que el tarde de un scalp con 1 daxie).

Podré decir, joder! se estaba hundiendo y me llevó algunos trastos antes de que no quedara nada .... pero usía podrá decir cuando se aloje en algún hotel de NH "joder, ese ventanal igual lo pagué yo!". Hoiga, desde el carino ... que ya vemos que no se le saca un stop ni con TNT ...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2011)

Votín, nunca usas los stops? Nunca?


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo pero no he entrado un 10% por encima (de hecho está en 0,85 no en 0,8 ... que para la carga que se ha tirado, es mucho dinero) y estoy protegido con muy poco dinero en contra, y en cuanto suba ... ya estaré protegido y ganando pasta. Si no, perderé un poquito pero muy poquito (menos que el tarde de un scalp con 1 daxie).
> 
> Podré decir, joder! se estaba hundiendo y me llevó algunos trastos antes de que no quedara nada .... pero usía podrá decir cuando se aloje en algún hotel de NH "joder, ese ventanal igual lo pagué yo!". Hoiga, desde el carino ... que ya vemos que no se le saca un stop ni con TNT ...



Uhmm
Las partipaciones de la cam hace unas semanas valian 1,x y hoy es 0
Si mañana prisa no se refinancia su valor seria suspendido o valdria cero porque podrian haber presentado por la mañana en el juzgado concurso de acreedores a las 9 
Si bien reconozco la opinion de bertok por AT por fundamentales esta equivocado pues la empresa (segun la informacion que conozco)tiene un patrimonio neto ,y cuando digo neto me refiero a deduciendo deudas,de 1200
mm o sea 2,5 veces su capitalizacion
Pero claro,seria cosa de leer mas para saber mas
No trato de convencer si no de contrastar....y aprender de uds por supuesto


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Dic 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Por otro lado si me pudieran dar el aspecto técnico de Citigroup les estaría muy agradecido.
> 
> Gracias.



no tengo en visual citigroup, por lo que no haría el análisis que me gustaría, pero en la plataforma de cmc veo lo siguiente a largo plazo en velas semanales:





bueno, a simple vista, vemos que en mayo de 2011 hizo una gran vela marubozu que le llevo cerca de los máximos de los últimos 10 años. Corrigió al 50% de la vela marubozu (típico soporte/resistencia técnica). Creo que intentará otra vez los mínimos actuales (es decir, otra vez el 50% del marubozu), si los rompe, activaría una segunda bajista desde los 33,73 a 21-22 $ más abajo. En caso de respetarlo, podría tener a partir de marzo una figura de vuelta a máximos (previa activación de doble suelo).
En todo caso, tuvo un momento de embolsamiento del MACD en gráfico semanal que coincidía con altos valores de sobrecompra en CCI-RSI y Estocástico muy claros para entrar en cortos (lo indico con una línea vertical).
Siento no tenerlo en Visual, podría hacer una interpretación más seria.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Votín, nunca usas los stops? Nunca?



Los SP si::

De hecho los he puesto en NHH en 2,5 antes de Enero

PD

Es que soy masoca


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Uhmm
> Las partipaciones de la cam hace unas semanas valian 1,x y hoy es 0
> Si mañana prisa no se refinancia su valor seria suspendido o valdria cero porque podrian haber presentado por la mañana en el juzgado concurso de acreedores a las 9
> Si bien reconozco la opinion de bertok por AT por fundamentales esta equivocado pues la empresa (segun la informacion que conozco)tiene un patrimonio neto ,y cuando digo neto me refiero a deduciendo deudas,de 1200
> ...



Seguramente esté cotizando que en los próximos 3 años no dormirá en sus habitaciones ni pirri :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no tengo en visual citigroup, por lo que no haría el análisis que me gustaría, pero en la plataforma de cmc veo lo siguiente a largo plazo en velas semanales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






yo lo que veo es un contrasplit de 10 por 1... 8:


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Uhmm
> Las partipaciones de la cam hace unas semanas valian 1,x y hoy es 0
> Si mañana prisa no se refinancia su valor seria suspendido o valdria cero porque podrian haber presentado por la mañana en el juzgado concurso de acreedores a las 9
> Si bien reconozco la opinion de bertok por AT por fundamentales esta equivocado pues la empresa (segun la informacion que conozco)tiene un patrimonio neto ,y cuando digo neto me refiero a deduciendo deudas,de 1200
> ...



Gráficos de quiebras tienes unos cuantos, y ninguno, creo, es fulminante. Todos empiezan con bajadas que se van acelerando, porque las manos fuertes, que saben de sobras lo que muy probablemente sucederá, tienen que colocar papel. Cuando un valor no para de bajar, lo que tienes que pensar es qué sabrá el cuidador que tú no sabes, porque eso no lo dudes, a ti las noticias te llegan con semanas o meses de retraso, creer que puedes anticipar un giro que las manos fuertes no ven es buscarse 4 años para compensar pérdidas muy severas.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Seguramente esté cotizando que en los próximos 3 años no dormirá en sus habitaciones ni pirri :ouch::ouch::ouch:



je,je,je
Al final me vais a hacer estudiar a la NHH por cojones hasta saber cuanto detergente se gasta y porque es ineficiente en su gestion,aunque alguien por ahi me soplo algo de que tenia al antiguo gestor de deoleo,arruinador profesional::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> yo lo que veo es un contrasplit de 10 por 1... 8:



Citigroup announces 1-for-10 reverse stock split - Mar. 21, 2011

Citigroup on Monday announced a 1-for-10 reverse stock split of the company's common shares, and the bank will also reinstate its quarterly dividend.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Gráficos de quiebras tienes unos cuantos, y ninguno, creo, es fulminante. Todos empiezan con bajadas que se van acelerando, porque las manos fuertes, que saben de sobras lo que muy probablemente sucederá, tienen que colocar papel. Cuando un valor no para de bajar, lo que tienes que pensar es qué sabrá el cuidador que tú no sabes, porque eso no lo dudes, a ti las noticias te llegan con semanas o meses de retraso, creer que puedes anticipar un giro que las manos fuertes no ven es buscarse 4 años para compensar pérdidas muy severas.



Lo has explicado genial

Cuando una acción huele a cadáver, estás tú junto con un tropel de gacelillas (a las cuales les pueden dejar pillado hasta que suelten el último duro) y Otto conduciendo con los cascos puestos para no escuchar sus gritos.

Los chicharros son mundo aparte: te frien con subidas y bajadas sin ningún tipo de relación con los mercados, pero el sentido es siempre hacia abajo. Son muy sensibles a rumores, noticias,... y el dinero cada vez va desapareciendo más. Pero ,por seguro, si los leoncios han mirado para otro lado puedes darte por jodido.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Uhmm
> Las partipaciones de la cam hace unas semanas valian 1,x y hoy es 0
> Si mañana prisa no se refinancia su valor seria suspendido o valdria cero porque podrian haber presentado por la mañana en el juzgado concurso de acreedores a las 9
> Si bien reconozco la opinion de bertok por AT por fundamentales esta equivocado pues la empresa (segun la informacion que conozco)tiene un patrimonio neto ,y cuando digo neto me refiero a deduciendo deudas,de 1200
> ...



Información confidencial, HNA deja a NH en la cuenta para invertir en Prisa. Se hará oficial el lunes 19 a primera hora de la mañana antes de la apertura de los mercados. A cambio, Prisa entregará 1 acción a cambio de 400 millones.

Please, don't tell it anyone, ok?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Información confidencial, HNA deja a NH en la cuenta para invertir en Prisa. Se hará oficial el lunes 19 a primera hora de la mañana antes de la apertura de los mercados. A cambio, Prisa entregará 1 acción a cambio de 400 millones.
> 
> Please, don't tell it anyone, ok?



Gracias. ¿Cuál es la fiabilidad de la información?


----------



## Livrac (16 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es que todo es más sencillo. Comparemos ganancias en métodos, yo estoy dispuesto. Por cierto, los traders utilizan fibos en intradiario y media triangulares-exponenciales, eso os lo puedo asegurar, el resto me imagino que los pierden (que por cierto, muchos banco tienen sus mesas de tesorería practicamente a modo de adorno, pq queda mal no tener a unos 3-5 o 20 pollos ahí, pero que no generan apenas plusvalía a la entidad). Me hace gracia los que critican el AT cuando los mayores inversores-ganadores de este mundo bursátil lo han empleado y han escrito libros de ellos. A mi que me digan bajo que programación de sistemas, se mueve los cruces de divisas si no tienen una base en AT, parece que el eur/dólar se paro en una corrección de una estructura realizada desde mayo, en un determinado punto de 10.000 posibles (61,8% perfecto) por coincidencia nada más, porque pasaba por ahí un fibo. En este foro no, pero hace tiempo, he conocido algún tío bastante apañado en Elliot en AT que acertaba el cierre diario (previo a la subasta) en rangos de 10 pipos con tropecientas ondas de por medio pero acertaba, se puede creer o no, yo os lo aseguró que lo veía, lo que ocurría es que hacía apariciones esporádicas, muy para fardar, porque estamos hablando de dinero y ahora está en un servicio privado (bastante caro, por cierto, compensa en altas cantidades, pero efectivo, usando el AT (el que quiera le digo la dirección)). O eso, o le pones tu dinero a la banca de inversión a producirte minusvalías de media (está ahí la prensa para demostrar la media de ganancia de la mayoría de los fondos) con sus métodos ultratécnicos.
> Claro, no es perfecto, es que seríamos la coña si fuera perfecto, en todo caso, los que lo manejan bien, viven extraordinariamente bien, el tema es llegar o intentar llegar a la virtud de conocer el AT con el tiempo.



Es correcto, siempre las entradas con el chart delante, para las salidas (Es lo complejo) hay que trabajar el volúmen.


Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Dic 2011)

Veo que se cita mucho NHH, no es un valor que siga, pero voy a decir algo: tiene bastante buen aspecto pienso de recuperación (y no es un valor que he seguido ultimamente, quizás más en la primera parte del año y si, es cierto, venía de 14 o más y es hiperbajista en casi todos los plazos (pero no el muy corto plazo).
Me explico:





Después de un suelo en octubre y un impulso previo, inición una estructura de impulso bajista desde los 3,89 hasta los 2,56, corrigió al fibo +- claro del 50% en 3,23 e y al romper los mínimos de la 1ª estructura, realizó otra del mismo tamaño desde los 3,23 a los 1,90 donde justamente se frenó (como dirían algunos, pq pasaba por ahí una señal de stop..).
Independientemente de que tenga alguna dilatación bajista y pruebe mañana la sombra inferior, tiene que retroceder esta estructura en torno al 38,2-61,8% de la misma. Al realizarla, chocaría con la MM50 (bajista a esa altura) y cerraría un gap abierto muy claro en torno a los 2,8. No sé, pero me parece bastante posible esta opción (a muy muy corto plazo, no me parece bajista, además, ha realizado una buena vela en forma de martillo).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Dic 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Es correcto, siempre las entradas con el chart delante, para las salidas (Es lo complejo) hay que trabajar el volúmen.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Yo tengo mi método de salidas +- precisas entiendo, no de máxima holgura en ganancia, pero si en función del rango de tiempo que estoy dentro (3-5 entradas-salidas diarias) trabajando con osciladores rápidos (sin ver el gráfico de precios incluso). Ya lo explicaré el fin de semana pq hoy estoy muerto, a mi me parece ganador, bastante ganador en índices (y a mi me está siendo, y eso que trabajo con alertas, a ciegas desde el trabajo, pero últimamente prefiero poner alertas que sl pero en este método, no como comportamiento general de entrada-salida). Para el finde, pero en privado, para él que lo quiera claro.


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Cuál es la fiabilidad de la información?



Pues depende de la jeta de susto que nuestro bien intencionado amigo, Mr Votin, It's only a joke.:XX:


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo tengo mi método de salidas +- precisas entiendo, no de máxima holgura en ganancia, pero si en función del rango de tiempo que estoy dentro (3-5 entradas-salidas diarias) trabajando con osciladores rápidos (sin ver el gráfico de precios incluso). Ya lo explicaré el fin de semana pq hoy estoy muerto, a mi me parece ganador, bastante ganador en índices (y a mi me está siendo, y eso que trabajo con alertas, a ciegas desde el trabajo, pero últimamente prefiero poner alertas que sl pero en este método, no como comportamiento general de entrada-salida). Para el finde, pero en privado, para él que lo quiera claro.



Un lujazo que ofrezcas la posibilidad de compartir tus conocimientos :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Defcon (16 Dic 2011)

¿Sabeis a que hora habla mañana Draghi?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Un lujazo que ofrezcas la posibilidad de compartir tus conocimientos :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Muchas gracias.
pues el finde, el finde (ya expliqué algo del mismo).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Dic 2011)

En todo caso, recordármelo (mañana me voy de cena de empresa y creo que hasta el sábado de tarde no estaré muy cristiano..), aunque prefiero privados (cuando encuentro algo que vale la pena, se lo ofrezco a la gente que vale la pena, y muchos aportáis bastante a este foro).
En todo caso, ya lo probaréis y después de hacer mil pruebas (digo mil, por no decir 10), ya me contaréis vuestras impresiones.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo tengo mi método de salidas +- precisas entiendo, no de máxima holgura en ganancia, pero si en función del rango de tiempo que estoy dentro (3-5 entradas-salidas diarias) trabajando con osciladores rápidos (sin ver el gráfico de precios incluso). Ya lo explicaré el fin de semana pq hoy estoy muerto, a mi me parece ganador, bastante ganador en índices (y a mi me está siendo, y eso que trabajo con alertas, a ciegas desde el trabajo, pero últimamente prefiero poner alertas que sl pero en este método, no como comportamiento general de entrada-salida). Para el finde, pero en privado, para él que lo quiera claro.



un lujazo con contar con foreros como tú, hablamos el finde


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

Defcon dijo:


> ¿Sabeis a que hora habla mañana Draghi?



si a las 09:30h


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> un lujazo con contar con foreros como tú, hablamos el finde



Muchas gracias, algunos de vosotros sois tan bien un auténtico lujo de gratitud y tolerancia.
Nos vemos.ehhhehhh


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush me pregunta como veo el SP... pues voy ciego de cortos. He aguantado un tironcito en contra estos pasados días. Me saltó un SL y lo dejé porque esa liquidez me ha servido para aguantar sin miedo. Ahora tengo ganada la posición y no me apeo hasta los 750 (o los 1320) ....

... o hasta que cambie la dirección del viento.

Si tuviera que entrar ahora.... lo haría con más tiento. Los niveles actuales no me resultan agradables en ninguna dirección.

Mi lectura: la casta política a nivel mundial es una panda de necios, creo que no salvo a nadie. En un par de artículos que les colgé estos pasados días está para mí la interpretación de la toma de posición en corto. Soros estuvo atacando al BoE hasta que la cosa estalló y vencieron los euroescépticos. Ahora podemos estar en una similar. El interés es de los cortos y mantendrán la presión hasta conseguir lo que buscan. Primero porque pueden, y segundo y sobre todo, porque lo necesitan no pueden permitirse el lujo de perder esa jugada.

La excepción sería que aparecieran nuevos elementos que modificaran el escenario y presentaran una posibilidad más provechosa incluso que la actual apuesta. Y no lo veo.


----------



## vyk (16 Dic 2011)

Bueno, parece que el Nikkei abre al alza y se apunta a estas horas un +0,66%


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están llenando autobuses de gacelillas a tope en el mercado español,...por lo demás, ya sabe donde acaba



gacelillas, por supuesto, pero cortas o largas::


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Guybrush me pregunta como veo el SP... pues voy ciego de cortos. He aguantado un tironcito en contra estos pasados días. Me saltó un SL y lo dejé porque esa liquidez me ha servido para aguantar sin miedo. Ahora tengo ganada la posición y no me apeo hasta los 750 (o los 1320) ....
> 
> ... o hasta que cambie la dirección del viento.
> 
> ...



SP500:







Canal o cuña, por ahora ganan los cortos. El planteamiento cambiaría por encima de los 1.235, rompiendo con la estructura correctiva.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Salvo catastrofe, en 24 horas sere propietario. Mas de un 55% de descuento respecto a promotora.

Bankia y BBVA ya son uno (bueno, como tal lo seran en 15 meses). FG acabara de gobernador del BdE porque no hay huevos para hacerlo ministro de economia y que aplique recortes con la indemnizacion que se va a llevar. Rato presidente de BBVAnkia.

Y estaba pensando, ¿soy el unico de todo el hilo que lleva o ha llevado Procter? De hecho, nadie habla de acciones concretas del DJ.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y estaba pensando, ¿soy el unico de todo el hilo que lleva o ha llevado Procter? De hecho, nadie habla de acciones concretas del DJ.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



A mi me gusta, al igual que Wall-Mart. Lo que pasa es que nunca me acabo de decidir. El cambio euro-dolar siempre me echa para atrás.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> A mi me gusta, al igual que Wall-Mart. Lo que pasa es que nunca me acabo de decidir. El cambio euro-dolar siempre me echa para atrás.



Doble riesgo, para doble perdida o doble beneficio. Bueno, o no... a veces sube la divisa pero la baja la accion o a la inversa. 4 escenarios es vez de 2, mas divertido!

Yo entre en 6 americanas hace bastantes semanas. Animese que me siento solo!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Doble riesgo, para doble perdida o doble beneficio. Bueno, o no... a veces sube la divisa pero la baja la accion o a la inversa. 4 escenarios es vez de 2, mas divertido!
> 
> Yo entre en 6 americanas hace bastantes semanas. Animese que me siento solo!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Repe por error.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Dic 2011)

TGIF

Bolsas asiáticas suben, materias primas suben, futuros americanos suben y euro sube. Si no dejamos atrás los 8250 será porque no quieren. Añadan un poco de Draghi, algo de acuerdo de gasto americano y un buen chorreón de vencimientos y el plato está servido: verde pasto de la pradera...

edito: patadón en las bolsas chinas. Parece que ha habido intervención del yuan... eso sí que les pone como motos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

*PROCTER*







Por arriba tiene poco recorrido ya que tiene el Gandalf de la bajista. Los osciladores están girando, y que me corrijan por favor si me equivoco, se aprecian divergencias en estos. Podría estirarse un poco más antes de caer hasta el entorno de los 63,3$


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Salvo catastrofe, *en 24 horas sere propietario*. Mas de un 55% de descuento respecto a promotora.
> 
> Bankia y BBVA ya son uno (bueno, como tal lo seran en 15 meses). FG acabara de gobernador del BdE porque no hay huevos para hacerlo ministro de economia y que aplique recortes con la indemnizacion que se va a llevar. Rato presidente de BBVAnkia.
> 
> ...



Parece que nadie le felicita; seré yo el primero

Ánimo wapppíííísssssiiiimo. Ya verá como en unos años ni lo nota. 

Lo de andar por la vida sin meñiques, sin embargo, lo veo más jodido. 

Ahora en serio, si el piso le gusta y el precio le parece sensato, disfrútelo. Nunca se sabe lo que va a pasar en el futuro, y llega un momento en la vida en el que seguir esperando empieza a ser desesperante. Cuando yo compré mi piso pensaba que estaba haciendo la de Cagancho en Almagro, y ahora me daría vergüenza decir lo que me costó, porque mucha gente se enfadaría. Aún así, pagué bastante más que mis vecinos que habían comprado cuatro-cinco años antes. Ellos compraron justo en el desplome del 92-93, y yo en el 97. Desde entonces, ha sido una montaña rusa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Tanto hablarde prisa y nh...

<mirad la noticia de finales de noviembre:

30/11/2011 09:09 Banesto incluye a *Prisa *y *NH *en favoritos 

...


por cierto sr. ghkghk 

una halludica


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Buenos días


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Mis TEF siguen en los abismos.

Que jartura.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2011)

Para ghkghk y otros aficionados a los relojes, aquí tienen este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/270080-galeria-del-dia-coleccion-de-relojes-de-ricardo-costa.html

Como se nota cuando este señor va con miedo a ser detenido 

PD: parece que viene un día lateral y aburrido...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Esta es mi favorita:







Vaya verguenza. Y me fastidia más su indigencia intelectual que sus robos. Prefiero que me robe un señor con un cociente de 140 a que me mangonee y gobierne un memo.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *PROCTER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cierto, pero vamos, se lleva moviendo todo el año en menos de $10 de oscilación. Acciones así son las que quiero para largo. Bueno, prefiero que hagan años estilo McD pero eso no es fácil de encontrar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tanto hablarde prisa y nh...
> 
> <mirad la noticia de finales de noviembre:
> 
> ...



NH según ví en la pg. 297, tiene buen aspecto técnico y si el ajuste por AT alcanza los objetivos marcados, la revalorización sería muy importante (pero fuera de vencimiento entiendo).
Hasta mañana


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Parece que nadie le felicita; seré yo el primero
> 
> Ánimo wapppíííísssssiiiimo. Ya verá como en unos años ni lo nota.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el precio es imbatible, y además el piso me encanta. Además cumple lo de 4 años de salario, y equivale a lo que pago de alquiler en unos 16-17... He tirado un montón de balas en estos dos años, buscando rebajas de mínimo el 60% y a las quincuagésimo novena ha dado diana.

Gracias por los ánimos ::


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que el precio es imbatible, y además el piso me encanta. Además cumple lo de 4 años de salario, y equivale a lo que pago de alquiler en unos 16-17... He tirado un montón de balas en estos dos años, buscando rebajas de mínimo el 60% y a las quincuagésimo novena ha dado diana.
> 
> Gracias por los ánimos ::



Pues nada, nada, ya nos enseñará los visillos :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

Como pasemos los 1230 en el SP se puede animar el tema...

y hasta la TEF subir


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Yo TEF en cuanto toque los 16 las vendo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo TEF en cuanto toque los 16 las vendo.



Con dos cojones...
Yo también tengo esa intención.

Por cierto, que disfrute de su nueva vivienda.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

esto parece un rodeo........q meneos

nadie opina de lo q esta pasando en las ultimas subastas????? ya se nota lo q aprobaron la semana pasada........ 

no mas quitas privadas + barra libre en el BCE para los proximos años= los bankios compran toda su mierda a los estados y ya empiezan a bajar los diferenciales (mi opinion)


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

Esperen que llamo a Zuloman...

Respecto a Procter, yo tengo roce con una división de la compañía en España. Y sinceramente, como todo marche igual en todas partes, van a tener problemas. Tambien por fundamentales pero en general, P&G puede sufrir mucho la retracción de las expectativas de consumo y técnicamente yo la veo lateral y más plana que las tetas de una novicia desde hace dos años. Si las quiere para dejar en herencia, yo esperaría un poco más y luego "tal vez" compraría. Porque históricamente lo ha estado haciendo muy bien y cabe pensar que seguirá así, pero se ha pegado hostiones bíblicos.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena ghkghk por el piso. Ahora te toca lo más difícil, la elección de los visillos.

Aprovecho lonchafinistamente el mismo mensaje para felicitar también a Optimista Bien Informado, que dijo que iba a ser papá.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

Aló, Comidista: "¿Cuánto le queda a la insufrible moda de los gin-tonics premium?" >> El Comidista >> Blogs EL PAÍS


para mi, el limite en el S&P es el 1225, q no pudo ayer superarlos


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esta es mi favorita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vamos, vamos, sólo representa al pueblo que le vota::


----------



## diosmercado (16 Dic 2011)

Le estan metiendo pasta al bono español a 10, pero a camiones. 5,44 --> 5,16.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

A mi es que me van las emociones fuertes....

*IVANHOE*







Entrada 0.88 SL 0.84 Objetivo... the sky


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2011)

Sus gráficos últimamente tienen más colorines, líneas y barritas que los míos. Empieza Ud. a caerme gordo ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi es que me van las emociones fuertes....
> 
> *IVANHOE*
> 
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sus gráficos últimamente tienen más colorines, líneas y barritas que los míos. Empieza Ud. a caerme gordo ::



estos ricos son todos unos envidiosos ::


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Esperen que llamo a Zuloman...
> 
> Respecto a Procter, yo tengo roce con una división de la compañía en España. Y sinceramente, como todo marche igual en todas partes, van a tener problemas. Tambien por fundamentales pero en general, P&G puede sufrir mucho la retracción de las expectativas de consumo y técnicamente yo la veo lateral y más plana que las tetas de una novicia desde hace dos años. Si las quiere para dejar en herencia, yo esperaría un poco más y luego "tal vez" compraría. Porque históricamente lo ha estado haciendo muy bien y cabe pensar que seguirá así, pero se ha pegado hostiones bíblicos.




Gracias por su apreciación! Que esté plana de un tiempo a esta parte no es necesariamente malo... Tomo nota.

No sabía lo de Optimista padre, pero enhorabuena!


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Dic 2011)

Hoy no he visto ningún nivel del club de sabios de HVEI35

Nos tienen desamparados ante la fiereza de los mercados...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

Muy buenos días y muchas felicidades al nuevo padre y al nuevo propietario de este nuestro hilo. Os deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sus gráficos últimamente tienen más colorines, líneas y barritas que los míos. Empieza Ud. a caerme gordo ::



Tengo que sacar el _Michelangelo _que tengo dentro para olvidarme de la pasta que palmo ::

PD: Como verá, he cambiado a colores más _neopunkindustriakes _::

Añado:

Me gusta la pinta de 
*PRISA*







Padentro 0.835 SL 0.8 objetivo: BMW precio amigo 


edito: ¿Que O.B.I. tiene un padawancito? Enhorabuena!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

pollastre puede dar niveles, si puede eh


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

A-mi-que-me-lo-explique-alguien-que-no-lo-entiendo 

_*FCC recorta su dividendo*_

_FCC ha aprobado repartir un dividendo bruto de 0,650 euros por acción a cuenta de los resultados del grupo de 2011, importe que supone un descenso del 9% en comparación con el abonado también a cuenta el pasado año._

*FCC +1.93%*


(ahhhh ya, es que se esperaban que lo bajara un 11% :


----------



## aksarben (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi es que me van las emociones fuertes....
> 
> *IVANHOE*
> 
> Entrada 0.88 SL 0.84 Objetivo... the sky



Habrá que echarle un ojo, pero mirando los colorines parece estar muriendo lentamente...

Ya veo que mi sugerencia de Best Buy no caló, hasta ghkghk diciendo que nadie da valores gringos... :S


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre puede dar niveles, si puede eh



Zona de techo para hoy en 5860-5875. En ese intervalo hay tres relevantes en convergencia, parece una zona bastante fuerte.

Muy importante era también el 5740, que lleva funcionando bien toda la mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Habrá que echarle un ojo, pero mirando los colorines parece estar muriendo lentamente...
> 
> Ya veo que mi sugerencia de Best Buy no caló, hasta ghkghk diciendo que nadie da valores gringos... :S



Si la miramos desde más lejos, parece que le gusta montarse en la noria...







Pero vamos, como yo soy rico, pongo SL y ya se verá.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edito: ¿Que O.B.I. tiene un padawancito? Enhorabuena!!!!



No, no, aún está en camino, al principio del camino. 

Ya para finales de julio les cuento que tal )


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Zona de techo para hoy en 5860-5875. En ese intervalo hay tres relevantes en convergencia, parece una zona bastante fuerte.
> 
> Muy importante era también el 5740, que lleva funcionando bien toda la mañana.



peponismo incoming?? mmmmm :S


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> peponismo incoming?? mmmmm :S



Ojete-calor, que una zona sea relevante no significa que nos vayamos a ir con total seguridad hacia ella. 

Para asegurar eso, hay que seguir observando los datos de la sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> peponismo incoming?? mmmmm :S



No sé, no sé. Si el leoncio de ghkghk se ha comprado vivienda





no creo que tenga *tiempo*, para empeponizar el mercado.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sé, no sé. Si el leoncio de ghkghk se ha comprado vivienda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



demasiado blanco en esa foto........el es che no merengue !!!!!

nadie puede hacer un montaje con esta foto y la de la zagala con la camisa del valencia? ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

Ghkghk, denos más datos de su mansión, por favor. Queremos saber. 

¿Cuándo hace la fiesta de inauguración? ¿Qué vestimenta debemos llevar?


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor, que una zona sea relevante no significa que nos vayamos a ir con total seguridad hacia ella.
> 
> Para asegurar eso, hay que seguir observando los datos de la sesión.



pues siga observando y cantando


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2011)

Vaya manirrotas, como dejaron NH, Votin yo me andaría con cuidado con Claver todas las empresas que coge todas las descapitaliza, habrá que ver como deja hotelitos. Si por mi fuese quitaba la mitad que tienen en España, muchos en ubicaciones pésimas, sobre todo en Madrid.Por lo demás me parece una buena empresa, si quita los hoteles que sobran y reduce deuda puede tener bastante futuro quien sabe inclus volver a cotizar en el churriibex. El camino puede ser largo y arduo ::::

http://corporate-information.nh-hotels.com/wda/esp/pdfs/nhwa5accionistas.pdf


Balance 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009
Total del balance	2.142 2.716 3.325 3.294 3.535
Deudas finacieras	735 879 1.155 1.199 1.337

2007	2008 2009	2010 2011	2012
BPA (en €) 0,44 0,15 -0,39	-0,13 0,06 0,09

Claver forma parte del consejo de administración de las entidades cotizadas Realia, Mecalux, Bolsas y Mercados, e Indra Sistemas.

Mira como ha quedado....

*sos cuetara:*

Deoleo lider en aceites de oliva. Adiós arroz y galletas.Aunque bueno tiene su lógica centrarse en un solo mercado donde se tiene una ventaja competitiva.

Cotizando por 40 centimillos

http://www.gruposos.com/web/ficheros/accionistas_participaciones/doc_56.pdf

Curiosa trayectoria.
Todas las empresas que ha pisado, Caja Madrid tenia un % bastante amplio de votos. En plan Juan palomo yo me lo guiso yo me lo como.

Viendo las futuras fusiones bancarias habrá que ver como queda el IBEX de aquí a 2 años

Por cierto ¿Por que empresas votáis, como posibles entradas en el indice de aquí a dos años?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> demasiado blanco en esa foto........el es che no merengue !!!!!
> 
> nadie puede hacer un montaje con esta foto y la de la zagala con la camisa del valencia? ::












Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ghkghk, denos más datos de su mansión, por favor. Queremos saber.
> 
> ¿Cuándo hace la fiesta de inauguración? ¿Qué vestimenta debemos llevar?



Como ustéc quiera, solo vaya bien acompañado


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

Ponte el traje de gala Pepon y sal a torear


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No, no, aún está en camino, al principio del camino.
> 
> Ya para finales de julio les cuento que tal )



Enhorabuena ;-)

Creo que ya podemos colgar una placa honorífica bajo el título del hilo con las palabras "_HVEI35, haciendo papis desde 2008. Aquí sí se folla."_

PD: 2012 no podía ser malo para todo, cuestión de estadística.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como ustéc quiera, solo vaya bien acompañado



asi mejor, un toque che a la casa 

con una anfitriona asi quien no tiene ganas de ir a la inaguracion de cualquier casa o cosa 

gracias pirata !!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2011)

Mis felicitaciones a ghkghk y a Optimista_bien_informado. Yo por mi parte, estuve mirando bastante tiempo el tema de la compra, y realmente vi unas bajadas enormes. A precio real (descontando inflación), llegué a ver precios de finales de los 80... Pero al final, no me acabó de cuadrar y elegí un alquiler que ni en mis mejores sueños hubiera soñado. Un piso, por el que pedían (en una ciudad de 130K habitantes) en 2007, 900K€. Un ático de 300m2 con sauna y piscina propia y en la terraza... :baba:

Saludos...

PD: Mulder acuérdate de cambiar al contrato de enero
PD2: Lascositasasucaucito sigue bien, hoy tocan vacunas, mañana hace 6 meses... como pasa el tiempo! :ouch:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones a ghkghk y a Optimista_bien_informado. Yo por mi parte, estuve mirando bastante tiempo el tema de la compra, y realmente vi unas bajadas enormes. A precio real (descontando inflación), llegué a ver precios de finales de los 80... Pero al final, no me acabó de cuadrar y elegí un alquiler que ni en mis mejores sueños hubiera soñado. Un piso, por el que pedían (en una ciudad de 130K habitantes) en 2007, 900K€. Un ático de 300m2 con sauna y piscina propia y en la terraza... :baba:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



.
LA vacuna de los seis meses no suele molestarles mucho.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones a ghkghk y a Optimista_bien_informado. Yo por mi parte, estuve mirando bastante tiempo el tema de la compra, y realmente vi unas bajadas enormes. A precio real (descontando inflación), llegué a ver precios de finales de los 80... Pero al final, no me acabó de cuadrar y *elegí un alquiler que ni en mis mejores sueños hubiera soñado. Un piso, por el que pedían (en una ciudad de 130K habitantes) en 2007, 900K€. Un ático de 300m2 con sauna y piscina propia y en la terraza... :baba:*
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...




Y la cuota de alquiler es....

PD. Todo lo que sea por debajo de 2.000 euros sería un chollo.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

En ocasiones veo elipses...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ghkghk, denos más datos de su mansión, por favor. Queremos saber.
> 
> ¿Cuándo hace la fiesta de inauguración? ¿Qué vestimenta debemos llevar?



Let me google that for you


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En ocasiones veo elipses...



Hoy a sido una jornada dura en el cole y dices cosas raras?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En ocasiones veo elipses...



En ocasiones entiendo a Claca...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En ocasiones veo elipses...









Veo que al final no los rechazaste. En el pecado tienes la penitencia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y la cuota de alquiler es....
> 
> PD. Todo lo que sea por debajo de 2.000 euros sería un chollo.



1000€/mes. Hilo musical bang&olufsen en toda la casa, 2 plazas de parking, armarios empotrados en toda la casa, fuego a tierra, barbacoa, hidromasaje... agua incluida (con piscina e hidromasaje viene bien... :. Y lo mejor de todo, es que está justo en el centro de la ciudad, en una calle principal y encarado a sur... de aquí no me mueven ni con H2O caliente... o

Saludos...


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya manirrotas, como dejaron NH, Votin yo me andaría con cuidado con Claver todas las empresas que coge todas las descapitaliza, habrá que ver como deja hotelitos. Si por mi fuese quitaba la mitad que tienen en España, muchos en ubicaciones pésimas, sobre todo en Madrid.Por lo demás me parece una buena empresa, si quita los hoteles que sobran y reduce deuda puede tener bastante futuro quien sabe inclus volver a cotizar en el churriibex. El camino puede ser largo y arduo ::::
> 
> http://corporate-information.nh-hotels.com/wda/esp/pdfs/nhwa5accionistas.pdf
> 
> ...



Si,algo asi me temia,pero creo que el mercado ya tiene descontado la gestion de este tio
Es peligroso,lo que no entiendo es como con tan malos credenciales todavia trabaja


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Cabrones >: (







Llevo un día de vencimientos que madre mía jajaja


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cabrones >: (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un dia? los ultimos dias han tenido mas señales falsas q facturas falsas la empresa de urdangarin.......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, creo que hay una buena entrada ahora con SL en mínimos del día en el chulibex... si salta pues a otra cosa...

Saludos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

A todo esto, menuda montaña rusa acaba de formar el Ibex, en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> un dia? los ultimos dias han tenido mas señales falsas q facturas falsas la empresa de urdangarin.......



Lo decía porque le estoy sacando hasta el tuétano...


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> A todo esto, menuda montaña rusa acaba de formar el Ibex, en cuestión de minutos.



Mira el gráfico que he colgado, se ve perfectamente el por qué.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Dic 2011)

Así mejor Claca.

LCAC en que ciudad es eso? No es en Madrid ni cerca(25km a la redonda) no?


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mira el gráfico que he colgado, se ve perfectamente el por qué.



felicidades !!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

¿Claca, es verdad lo de que eres un adolescente, o es una broma del foro? Que crack, en cualquier caso.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

Hoy Saenz del Castillo ha llamado ceporro a uno que quería comprar NH Hoteles, 
"¿no ve que es bajista?"

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. BS = gacelón :XX:

(sin acritú, es que me parto de risa que todavía haya gente que piense que el sr. claca es un púber. Jóven es, pero.... :XX


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Que se descuelga... debería ir bastante abajo, pues el objetivo son 100 puntos de caída, hasta los 8.140.


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,algo asi me temia,pero creo que el mercado ya tiene descontado la gestion de este tio
> Es peligroso,lo que no entiendo es como con tan malos credenciales todavia trabaja



En cuanto Bankia sea absorbida a este se le acabo el chollo. Lo que no se es que hará BBVA, La caixa o futuro dueño "ban*K*ero" con todas las participaciones que tiene CM. Lo de Deoleo quien sabe igual hasta sale bien, la especialización de un negocio si se sabe llevar puede dar economías de escala nada despreciables.Curioso futuro el de prisa, NH y deoleo.

Pd: Felicidades a ghkghk por su nuevo hogar y a Optimista bien informado por su retoño


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy Saenz del Castillo ha llamado ceporro a uno que quería comprar NH Hoteles,
> "¿no ve que es bajista?"
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Os dejo un video que no tiene desperdicio ...PRE crisis de Sáez del Castillo

Antonio Sáez del Castillo en Intereconomia.com - YouTube

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Claca, es verdad lo de que eres un adolescente, o es una broma del foro? Que crack, en cualquier caso.



Guybrush ya ha respondido, pero de todos modos te aclaro que puedes estar tranquilo, no estoy haciendo campana ni se me espera en el instituto


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Os dejo un video que no tiene desperdicio ...PRE crisis de Sáez del Castillo
> 
> Antonio Sáez del Castillo en Intereconomia.com - YouTube
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX:



POSICIONES CORTAS

NHH-----0.895

PRISA------1554

Lo de Nhh esta jodio pero lo de PRISA NO TIENE NOMBRE::

Lo mas curioso es que paso el 2 del 12 NH de 0,5 cortas A 0.895
Aqui hay mucho tomate y la mayoria nos enteramos cuando nos lo tiran a la cara
Justamente a partir del dia 3 de DIC dejo de subir( 3 euros) y empezo a ir de culo soltando papel,deberiamos alguno estar buscando esas informaciones ,porque son las que dan dinero


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> POSICIONES CORTAS
> (...)
> deberiamos alguno estar buscando esas informaciones ,porque son las que dan dinero



Creo que aquí se pueden consultar: CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de comunicaciones

PD: Acabo de mirar GAMESA por curiosidad y...

Titular de la posición - - % sobre el capital - - Fecha de comunicación
ALTAIR INVESTMENT MANAGEMENT LIMITED 0,564 - -	31/10/2011	
HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT, LLC	1,289	- - *15/12/2011*

Voy a ver como se comporta...


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que aquí se pueden consultar: CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de comunicaciones
> 
> PD: Acabo de mirar GAMESA por curiosidad y...
> 
> ...



Jo,jo,jo....
Me parece que vamos a ver a gamesa a 2,5 en Enero
nada menos que 10 millones de euros le han metido de cortos......

Aunque viendo los datos esta medio Ibex podrido a cortos.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Dic 2011)

Me subo al bus de TEF... largo 13,005, a ver si araño para la cuota de ONO de este mes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Banca Cívica financia a empleados para que compren sus acciones

LOLailo lailo LOLailo lailo :XX:


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, yo no puedo felicitar a ghkghk por el piso. Saber que es forocochero fue traumático y casi imperdonable, admitir que abandona la fe burbujista es ya... lo siento, no puedo continuar :_ (


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

Por simple curiosidad, ¿alguien conoce algun broker en el que te puedas poner corto en NH, Prisa y similares?
No conozco ninguno que en la práctica te permita...


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me subo al bus de TEF... largo 13,005, a ver si araño para la cuota de ONO de este mes



Suerte
Con la de papel que hay en el mercado por arriba................
No estaria mal saber los cortos de telef,aunque solo se declaran si lleva mas del 0,5 del capital
¿a lo mejor no tiene?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, yo no puedo felicitar a ghkghk por el piso. Saber que es forocochero fue traumático y casi imperdonable, admitir que abandona la fe burbujista es ya... lo siento, no puedo continuar :_ (



Bueno, Claca, no sabía yo que la fe burbujista repudiara la compra razonable 



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por simple curiosidad, ¿alguien conoce algun broker en el que te puedas poner corto en NH, Prisa y similares?
> No conozco ninguno que en la práctica te permita...



En Clicktrade sí que puedo a Prisa. (no he probado en los otros)



VOTIN dijo:


> *Suerte
> Con la de papel que hay en el mercado por arriba................*
> No estaria mal saber los cortos de telef,aunque solo se declaran si lleva mas del 0,5 del capital
> ¿a lo mejor no tiene?



Nah, es para unos pocos céntimos.

(No sé cuando deben comunicarlo, pero quizá puedan hacerlo al cierre...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por simple curiosidad, ¿alguien conoce algun broker en el que te puedas poner corto en NH, *Prisa *y similares?
> No conozco ninguno que en la práctica te permita...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, yo no puedo felicitar a ghkghk por el piso. Saber que es forocochero fue traumático y casi imperdonable, admitir que abandona la fe burbujista es ya... lo siento, no puedo continuar :_ (



En este mismo hilo hay un mínimo de 5 forococheros que tengo identificados... aunque no voy a revelar sus alter ego...

La fe burbujista nunca habló de no comprar casa; hablaba de precios justos, no hipotecas imposibles (en mi caso ni un céntimo)... Más burbujista que he sido y soy yo no es nadie. Le aseguro que no hay ni una sola persona que se crea el precio que, si todo sale bien, voy a pagar por el piso. Dicen que es hasta ridículo que piense que se lo van siquiera a plantear, mucho menos a aprobar. Pero hay filtraciones de insiders... y va a ser que sí. El tocatejismo es la clave. 

¿Si Vd. comprara este piso por 40.000 euros dejaría de ser burbujista?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones a ghkghk y a Optimista_bien_informado. Yo por mi parte, estuve mirando bastante tiempo el tema de la compra, y realmente vi unas bajadas enormes. A precio real (descontando inflación), llegué a ver precios de finales de los 80... Pero al final, no me acabó de cuadrar y elegí un alquiler que ni en mis mejores sueños hubiera soñado. Un piso, por el que pedían (en una ciudad de 130K habitantes) en 2007, 900K€. Un ático de 300m2 con sauna y piscina propia y en la terraza... :baba:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Que envidia de piso, madre mía. ¿No es muy cansado limpiar 300 m2? ¿O me va a decir que el alquiler incluye pornochacha 3 días por semana? 

Pecatita recibió su dosis de vacuna el lunes, lloró un poco pero un biberón a tiempo alivió su dolor. 7,800 kg y 68 cm, está estupenda. La única pega, que no la hemos visto reirse todavía. Sonreir si, reirse no. Va a tener mala leche, como buena vasca.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

BME hormiguita style...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que ya podemos colgar una placa honorífica bajo el título del hilo con las palabras "_HVEI35, haciendo papis desde 2008. Aquí sí se folla."_



Y después corregiré yo su placa, añadiendo "ba" a la última palabra.
No vea como cambia la vida cuando tiene un bebé... la prioridad nº1 es dormir y descansar.
Pero bueno, usted no tiene edad de eso todavía, dediquese a estudiar los parciales, que febrero está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En este mismo hilo hay un mínimo de 5 forococheros que tengo identificados... aunque no voy a revelar sus alter ego...
> 
> La fe burbujista nunca habló de no comprar casa; hablaba de precios justos, no hipotecas imposibles (en mi caso ni un céntimo)... Más burbujista que he sido y soy yo no es nadie. Le aseguro que no hay ni una sola persona que se crea el precio que, si todo sale bien, voy a pagar por el piso. Dicen que es hasta ridículo que piense que se lo van siquiera a plantear, mucho menos a aprobar. Pero hay filtraciones de insiders... y va a ser que sí. El tocatejismo es la clave.
> 
> ¿Si Vd. comprara este piso por 40.000 euros dejaría de ser burbujista?



Yo ahí no veo ningún piso, sólo un surtido de divanes desde los que el psicoanalista tratará mis fobias... Un mínimo de 5 forococheros :vomito:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Hoyga, que en FC hay hilos interesantes de economía, vivienda, relojes y coches! A ver si creen que allí es sólo tunning.

De hecho, hay varios en este hilo que escriben también allí, pero de los más insignes foreros del principal... la mayoría diría.

PD. He puesto ático y ha salido eso, pero sabe a lo que me refiero. Bien podría poner esto:








¿Comprarla por 50.000 euros sería renunciar al burbujismo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo ahí no veo ningún piso, sólo un surtido de divanes desde los que el psicoanalista tratará mis fobias... Un mínimo de 5 forococheros :vomito:




Descuide, que yo se lo amueblo mejor....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

¿Cómo has identificado a los foreros de forocoches, Ghkghk?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cómo has identificado a los foreros de forocoches, Ghkghk?



Varios no cambian el nick como yo, y otros por cosas que dicen en uno u otro foro, o presentaciones por MP... Pero vamos, que no pasa nada. En FC hay muchos temas muy, muy interesantes y varios de los grandes foreros de aquí participan en ambos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Si Vd. comprara este piso por 40.000 euros dejaría de ser burbujista?



Hombre, llamar piso a eso... ¡Si el dormitorio no tiene paredes! :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que envidia de piso, madre mía. ¿No es muy cansado limpiar 300 m2? ¿O me va a decir que el alquiler incluye pornochacha 3 días por semana?
> 
> Pecatita recibió su dosis de vacuna el lunes, lloró un poco pero un biberón a tiempo alivió su dolor. 7,800 kg y 68 cm, está estupenda. La única pega, que no la hemos visto reirse todavía. Sonreir si, reirse no. Va a tener mala leche, como buena vasca.



Pues mi pequeñajo pasó los 9kgs hace 15 días... a ver cuanto pesa hoy... ienso:

El mio se rie muchísimo, que pena que esto sea un foro público y no podamos subir videos, porque está para comérselo... :X

Saludos...

PD: Y piense un poco en el marido pecata, piense un poco... o
PD2: Ghkghk, MUY GRANDES foreros no serán... que sepa yo no tengo cuenta en forocoches... ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Ghkghk, MUY GRANDES foreros no serán... que sepa yo no tengo cuenta en forocoches... ienso:



Sutil, muy sutil...

¿La dirección de correo para la invitación a FC la pone aquí o por MP? :XX:


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que en FC hay hilos interesantes de economía, vivienda, relojes y coches! A ver si creen que allí es sólo tunning.
> 
> De hecho, hay varios en este hilo que escriben también allí, pero de los más insignes foreros del principal... la mayoría diría.
> 
> ...



Si es para meter cizaña, hombre. Lo del piso lo entiendo. Lo de forocoches, no.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Sé que es un poquito por malmeter... de buen rollo.

Digamos que FC y burbuja es lo mismo pero invertido, allí veteranos es el principal y luego hay buenos posts diseminados...


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> POSICIONES CORTAS
> 
> NHH-----0.895
> 
> ...



Yo las suelo mirar aunque reconozco que debería hacerlo mas a menudo.Sobre todo me fijo en las tendencias ciclicas. Hace como dos semanas dije que había cortos en gamesa, iberdrola, bankinter y que habian quitado los cortos del san.Gran erro no mirar prisa y NH. No se preocupe Votin esos cortos tendrán que recomprarse


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Ponzi, usted siga informando por favor de lo de los cortos esos que una vez recuerdo que le seguí y me dio dinero. Pero no sé seguir el calendario de recompras ese que usted tan bien lleva.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues mi pequeñajo pasó los 9kgs hace 15 días... a ver cuanto pesa hoy... ienso:
> 
> El mio se rie muchísimo, que pena que esto sea un foro público y no podamos subir videos, porque está para comérselo... :X



Tenga cuidado, igual está para comerselo, pero con más de 9 kgs (virgen santa), ¡¡ese os come a vosotros!!!

Espero que a nadie le moleste el off-topic este de bebés, pero que coño, yo me trago páginas y páginas de chicas, coches, relojes y ginebras.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, igual está para comerselo, pero con más de 9 kgs (virgen santa), ¡¡ese os come a vosotros!!!
> 
> Espero que a nadie le moleste el off-topic este de bebés, pero que coño, yo me trago páginas y páginas de chicas, coches, relojes y ginebras.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9yzQXkHHR_s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Claro que no molesta a nadie el tema de los bebés. Hacen falta muchos. Eso sí, para que crezcan sanos y fuertes nada como darles McD trituradito y Coca Colas sin cafeina... Y, por supuesto, cosas que que no pueden faltar en su entorno:







P&G España División de Belleza 
P&G España División de Cuidado Del Hogar 
P&G España División de Salud y Bienestar


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claro que no molesta a nadie el tema de los bebés. Hacen falta muchos. Eso sí, para que crezcan sanos y fuertes nada como darles McD trituradito y Coca Colas sin cafeina... Y, por supuesto, cosas que que no pueden faltar en su entorno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además de una cuenta en el SAN y una conexión ADSL con telefónica.


----------



## aksarben (16 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Además de una cuenta en el SAN y una conexión ADSL con telefónica.



¡Y un router wifi Cisco!


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Además de una cuenta en el SAN y una conexión ADSL con telefónica.



Lo de SAN no es necesario ya, que le estafarán :Baile:

Por cierto, pese a estar seguro de que va a gozar de buenísima salud, para esos pequeños resfriados, Pfizer ofrece una gama de productos sensacionales.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes,

felicidades al señor OBI por la mejor inversion de su vida. Y tambien al honorable por su nueva casa. Forocochero eh? :no: forocochero...de ahora en adelante no se extrañe si no le hablo mas 

Bueno feliciades a todos los papis y mamis [si es que de verdad hay mujeres en la internete] por esas pequeñas personitas, y mucha salud para ell@s.

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿QUE HAY 5 FOROCOCHEROS????????????
¿Quienes son? No, esta ya si que no, :ouch: estoy confundido tengo que retirarme a consultas para con este hilo:ouch: ienso:

Adios.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Let me google that for you



Usted verá, pero estos, que son los que ocupan el primer lugar de ese _let me google that for you_, le van a dejar el piso hecho unos zorros. 

[YOUTUBE]zYaXhCXFBok[/YOUTUBE]

En mi casa preferiría una fiesta con foreros que con el Yosi y su cuadrilla...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2011)

Pues yo los he visto dos veces en directo. Son unos grandes de la historia de la música española. Invitados están si nos leen!


----------



## olafien (16 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, igual está para comerselo, pero con más de 9 kgs (virgen santa), ¡¡ese os come a vosotros!!!
> 
> Espero que a nadie le moleste el off-topic este de bebés, pero que coño, yo me trago páginas y páginas de chicas, coches, relojes y ginebras.




Aprovecho para presentarme en la sección "Parque Infantil". Aquí un orgulloso padre de un bebazo de dos meses. Ayer en el pediatra, 5,8 Kg y 63 cm.

De niños bien  . De bolsa no tanto... :|


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Dic 2011)

En forocoches solo se entra para ver la masa humana comportando se con pocas reglas...he de reconocer que cuando los pensamientos profundos me levantan dolor de cabeza, leo un rato estupideces y me relaja bastante...


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Aprovecho para presentarme en la sección "Parque Infantil". Aquí un orgulloso padre de un bebazo de dos meses. Ayer en el pediatra, 5,8 Kg y 63 cm.
> 
> De niños bien  . De bolsa no tanto... :|



Pilla sitio. Si de niños vas bien, que es lo que importa, lo otro se puede solucionar poco a poco, así que no te preocupes. Por aquí a veces se aprende y siempre te echas unas risas.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Además de una cuenta en el SAN y una conexión ADSL con telefónica.



Ya, y para dormir, le lee de corrido los cierres diarios del SP500... 

Por cierto, que si quiere verla usted reir, ahora que aún tiene pañales y no hay peligro, quedamos un día y verá lo que tarda. No necesito ni cogerla. De hecho, como no tiene confianza es mejor y más rápido si la tiene usted en brazos.

No sé porqué pero desde que nació mi ahijada... su madre se empeña en que me llame tío-padrino, o tío Atman... la niña, con 30 meses, prefiere llamarme tío payasete... 

El caso es que ahora... me pasa con tooodos los nenes pequeños. NO puedo evitarlo, oiga, tengo que hacer alguna tontería... y yo diría que ellos en cuanto me ven... jajaja...


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Banca Cívica financia a empleados para que compren sus acciones
> 
> LOLailo lailo LOLailo lailo :XX:



En los comentarios hablan de que los empleados de Banesto tuvieron que aceptar un préstamo para comprar acciones, y después palmaron todo con la intervención. 

En el Santander pasó lo mismo, _tuvieron_ que aceptar un préstamo, para comprar acciones hace ya bastantes años. En principio se les dijo que era una especie de aparcamiento de la autocartera, pero al revés que en la ORA, cuando querías desaparcar te tocaba pagar...:XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

JO JO

Santander podría sumarse a Telefónica y ser el siguiente en recortar el dividendo - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JO JO
> 
> Santander podría sumarse a Telefónica y ser el siguiente en recortar el dividendo - elEconomista.es



JA, Ja
este país se cae a cachos y sus elefantes blancos también, mientras tanto votando a indigentes de la peor calaña y viendo barsa-madrid

ni nos damos cuenta de lo pobres que somos, *pero la culpa esde los mercados*::


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

Viene el guano.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

No me van a dejar hacer siesta... Recordad lo que vengo comentando estos días de la importancia de los 8.150. Se pueden perforar intradía porque hay mucha recogida, pero debe haber recuperación, si no vamos a caer otro tramo majo. En el mejor de los casos, giro al alza no lo contemplo hasta el lunes, aunque en un escenario alcista esto podría suponer hacer hoy el mínimo.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

he tenido que salir, ya tenía fe yo de que estuviera la bolsa por encima de los 10.000

Nada, que no me llevo una alegría¡


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

IBEX:







El inteto de suelo es de libro, veremos si cuaja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Para los que tengan acciones que coticen en el BATS

IVAN - BATS Exchange Book Viewer



Mr. Claca, como toquenlos 8150 voy a empezar a pensar malde ustéc.


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

El mismo suelo que intentó el mes pasado y acabó yéndose a 7600.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes...
El galeno me ha dicho que durante el próximo mes podré seguir aprendiendo con ustedes... Pie inmovilizado 


Por lo que veo hoy toca infantes... (Claca excluido que ya va al instituto)
Y para ambientar el ibex parece el laberinto del parque infantil..arriba abajo, arriba abajo...uf,,,


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los que tengan acciones que coticen en el BATS
> 
> IVAN - BATS Exchange Book Viewer
> 
> ...



Hay un objetivo bajista sobre los 8.140, confirmado con pull y todo. Yo ya me he salido, pero no descarto para nada aterrizar sobre esos niveles. Lo importante va a ser lo que venga después.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

Vamos Pepon empuja


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

La semana que viene entra guano mariano, le tienen que recibir con una buena bajadita como después de las elecciones.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El mismo suelo que intentó el mes pasado y acabó yéndose a 7600.



Claro, por algo he puesto intento y hasta me he permitido el lujo de definir un nivel de confirmación, como hice en el último recorte, advirtiendo en todo momento que no había giro consolidado. Eso sí, cuando se formó avisé con antelación de la figura de vuelta y di el nivel de salida. Esta vez estoy haciendo exactamente lo mismo: 370, dejando atrás el canal y la elipse.

Para los que no tenemos bola de cristal, lo único que podemos hacer es plantear escenarios para actuar en un sentido u otro si se dan las condiciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Sr j-z, sobrestima la importancia de MR, que digo! Sobrestima usted la importancia de quien sea el monigote que esté en moncloa.


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

El lunes se supone que toma medidas guaneras favorables a los mercados, precisamente aplico sentimiento contrario pa decir que bajaremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

Como rebajen el rating a Francia al acabar la sesión...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No me van a dejar hacer siesta... Recordad lo que vengo comentando estos días de la importancia de los 8.150. Se pueden perforar intradía porque hay mucha recogida, pero debe haber recuperación, si no vamos a caer otro tramo majo. En el mejor de los casos, giro al alza no lo contemplo hasta el lunes, aunque en un escenario alcista esto podría suponer hacer hoy el mínimo.



esperaremos sus indicaciones, gráficos *maestro*

recuerda Luke la fuerza......::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El lunes se supone que toma medidas guaneras favorables a los mercados, precisamente aplico sentimiento contrario pa decir que bajaremos.



Jrande! Yo le aplicaré el sentimiento contrario a usted! 

Nada personal, solo que he comprado un par de billetes larga distancia ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como rebajen el rating a Francia al acabar la sesión...



Ay, ay que me lol y no-lo-pueo-scribí

Eso está descontaaaaaooo


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como rebajen el rating a Francia al acabar la sesión...



Es muy probable, los fines de semana, siempre dan que si, y a diferencia de España medio mundo tiene deuda francesa.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esperaremos sus indicaciones, gráficos *maestro*
> 
> recuerda Luke la fuerza......::



El gráfico lo tienes en el siguiente mensaje 

Lo de maestro... ehem... dame tiempo. Llevo muy poco en el mundillo, ni siquiera sé que es una tendencia alcista sostenida, simplemente estoy becado.

Maestros los encuentras en el foro de dias de bolsa. Una vez más, recomiendo encarecidamente su lectura. Ahí, por ejemplo, el responsable del foro tiene una operativa abierta en el DAX con más de 1.500 puntos de beneficio desde verano, que no está nada mal para un tiralíneas ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Es periodo de REBAJAS, segun sea la rebaja me compro la FRANCIA entera, toa pa mi. A los franceses los expulso, toda FRANCIA y las FRANCESAS pa mi. Voy a ver cuanto tengo en el calcetin.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El gráfico lo tienes en el siguiente mensaje
> 
> Lo de maestro... ehem... dame tiempo. Llevo muy poco en el mundillo, ni siquiera sé que es una tendencia alcista sostenida, simplemente estoy becado.
> 
> Maestros los encuentras en el foro de dias de bolsa. Una vez más, recomiendo encarecidamente su lectura. Ahí, por ejemplo, el responsable del foro tiene una operativa abierta en el DAX con más de 1.500 puntos de beneficio desde verano, que no está nada mal para un tiralíneas ¿no?



Puyas veo puyas el GallinaceoMortadelero por todos lados. Duelo a muerte.


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

Quiero mis BBVA a 5,50 la semana que viene ya joder.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Puyas veo puyas el GallinaceoMortadelero por todos lados. Duelo a muerte.



Qué malo es usted :no:

Que más quisiera yo tener la estrella de la muerte en mi escritorio...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay, ay que me lol y no-lo-pueo-scribí
> 
> Eso está descontaaaaaooo



¿la muerte de chanquete también está descontado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Acabo de echarle un vistazo al foro, me registraré esta semana. Hay un hilo de PRISA!!!
Hay un tal _tio de la vara_ que o bien lee este hilo y ha visto mi graf de PRISA o ambos llegamos a la misma conclusión (HCHi).


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

Ala... tócate los pies... ahora resulta que el mejor foro de bolsa de españa se va a instalar en forocoches... pa mear y no echar gota. Pues yo ni he ido ni voy a ir. Nein!


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de echarle un vistazo al foro, me registraré esta semana. Hay un hilo de PRISA!!!
> Hay un tal _tio de la vara_ que o bien lee este hilo y ha visto mi graf de PRISA o ambos llegamos a la misma conclusión (HCHi).



Es fácil llegar a la misma conclusión en según que gráficos. No hay problema mientras no seais muchos viendo lo mismo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

Que rabia, ¿por qué esta semana está guaneando siempre más a cierre?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es fácil llegar a la misma conclusión en según que gráficos. No hay problema mientras no seais muchos viendo lo mismo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que rabia, ¿por qué esta semana está guaneando siempre más a cierre?



No se pregunte el porque, aprovechese. 

Yo llegue a forocoches desde bmwfaq, y despues de calentarme mas de la cuenta en alguna ocasion deje aquello por imposible. Tengo muy mal recuerdo de forocoches. Espero que no se vayan, de momento nos quedamos Claca, Atman, Gallina, Mulder y un servidor.


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

Recesión UE incoming.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

He de confesar que también soy forocochero, pero uno de los raros, soy casi tan respetuoso como en la vida real.

Pero no importa en mi caso, como soy un "gacelón"...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Meanwhile in Cárpatosland

_Carpatos:
"Es un hecho que muchos operadores temen que S&P aproveche el fin de semana para alguna rebaja de rating. Impresionante y desmedido el poder que tienen estas compañías, pero hay que recordar que cuando S&P rebajó a EEUU, se pensaba que sería el fin del mundo, y ahora mismo no se acuerda nadie."

Habría que despellajarlos y echarlos a los leones a los de los rumores. No está obligado a comunicarlo antes al país en cuestión....?_


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Guanooooooooooooooooo 

Que ostia más gorda se están pegando mis TEF

Si consigo salir de esta bien no entro más hasta mediados del 2012.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Hasta 12,80 no me sorprende, perderlos si que seria preocupante.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los que tengan acciones que coticen en el BATS
> 
> IVAN - BATS Exchange Book Viewer
> 
> ...



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Seren (16 Dic 2011)

Pocas veces hay tanta diferencia entre las europeas y americanas, como se le puede seguir haciendo tanto caso a las agencias de rating.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Yo veo 815*3* :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

8153

Mal, muy mal Claca, asi no. Asi las ordenes no entran. ¿Como te paso el numero de cuenta para que me compenses la perdida?


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo veo 815*3* :XX:



Eso no es un 3 es un mosquito que se le ha quedado pegado en las gafas, por ir sin casco en la moto..

Minipunto para Claca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Eso no es un 3 es un mosquito que se le ha quedado pegado en las gafas, por ir sin casco en la moto..
> 
> Minipunto para Claca.



¿Como que minipunto? O se acierta o no se acierta. Que las ordenes obedecen a física clásica. O estás dentro o no. A ver si vamos a tener que inventar la entrada cuántica con una nube de probabilidad asociada.

Repito. 

MAL CLACA,MUY MAL!!!


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Que todos los días acabemos pidiendo la hora...

Y temo al lunes...lo temo¡


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

Que mal se pasa desde la blackberry leyendo a silenciosa que si guano....luego q si el 8153 que me vislumbra un rebote.....en fin....

Saludos a todos


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2011)

En el chulibex, a 1 - 2 sesiones vista dan ganas de jugar con un largo pero es bastante peligroso.

Más allá veo caídas fuertes y consistentes al menos hasta los 7800.

No me hagan ni puto caso ::


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

Aún podemos ver mínimos del año.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Que mal se pasa desde la blackberry leyendo a silenciosa que si guano....luego q si el 8153 que me vislumbra un rebote.....en fin....
> 
> Saludos a todos



Yo he asumido ya el leñazo.

Si hay suerte y rebota un "argo" entre lunes y el martes, saldré como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que todos los días acabemos pidiendo la hora...
> 
> Y temo al lunes...lo temo¡



En 12,855 TEF terminaría un minisegundo impulso bajista... desde ahí, a ver si se decide a subir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Señortia Silenciosa no sera que no ha leido aqui que a TEF le quedaba caida. Hasta el 12,80 se puede ir sin problemas.


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

12,50 y 12,60 anteriores mínimos, toca el 12,70  aunque está tan próximo que no será raro ver unos mínimos anuales en TEF.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Ya dije que telf o rebotaba de 13 o se iba a 12,8
Proxima parada 12,5
esa sera mas facil de alcanzar

PD
mi cruz ya la llevo yo con nhh


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Pues me están animando ustedes.

Bueno, lo tomaré como una inversión a largo plazo a ver si algún día vuelve a subir...mis nietos heredarán Matildes jajaja


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

TLF hoy se va a 12.745, tiene 30 mm de acc en venta


----------



## plusvis (16 Dic 2011)

curiosamente se ha quedado en 12.85...
veremos lo que hacen en la subasta y este fin de semana a rezar para el lunes


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Dic 2011)

SAN y TEF se han comportado al contrario a cierre.
Cerramos otra semanita para olvidar. 

Feliz fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya dije que telf o rebotaba de 13 o se iba a 12,8
> Proxima parada 12,5
> esa sera mas facil de alcanzar
> 
> ...



Acabo de revisar NHH. Hoy ha hecho un gesto técnico muy particular, de esos que se ven pocas veces, pero de mucha relevancia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Ánimo tropa!


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Acabo de revisar NHH. Hoy ha hecho un gesto técnico muy particular, de esos que se ven pocas veces, pero de mucha relevancia.



cuente, cuente 
aunque yo no sea el feliz propietario de ninguna::

hoy casi pifio en caixabank, tome una opción sensata, permanecer en liquidez:cook::cook:


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ánimo tropa!



Di que si :XX:


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuente, cuente
> aunque yo no sea el feliz propietario de ninguna::
> 
> hoy casi pifio en caixabank, tome una poción permanecer en liquidez:cook::cook:



No era nada, en serio. Sólo para aumentar la tensión del hilo, que, por cierto, es muy buena señal. Y como los yankis hagan un mal cierre y haya noticia, todavía mejor.


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

El cierre del san es de cara a el pago de preferentes....cuanto mas alto cierre mas alta es la media de canje y menos acciones dan a los clientes


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Acabo de revisar NHH. Hoy ha hecho un gesto técnico muy particular, de esos que se ven pocas veces, pero de mucha relevancia.



Estertores finales :abajo::abajo:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Acabo de revisar NHH. Hoy ha hecho un gesto técnico muy particular, de esos que se ven pocas veces, pero de mucha relevancia.



A nh le metieron el dia 2 de este mes un paqueton de cortos de 7 mm de euros
y han estado vendiendo como locos,estos tres ultimos dias han sido de compras de leoncios,tendran que volver a dar el papel 
Subir debe ser subir y en corto este mes a finales ,cuando deshagan posiciones
Yo creo que el limite de subida sera 2,5-2,7........no mas
PD

Analisis testicular cosecha propia::


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

Pues de los tres grandes, a la hora de rebotar, yo probablemente me quedaba con el SAN.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

El volumen comentado hoy es el del contrato de enero.

La sesión ha sido completamente bajista, sin treguas de ningún tipo, ni siquiera en las subidas que ha provocado el vencimiento del Stoxx se ha visto volumen positivo. Además hemos vuelto a los niveles normales de volumen de otras semanas, así que las operaciones más grandes del día han sido 100 contratos vendidos a las 9:15 en 8182 y 211 contratos a las 15:07 en 8133.

El resto de operaciones del día han tenido un saldo muy por debajo de estas cifras.

En subasta han comprado 200 contratos, algo bastante significativo para el día que ha sido hoy.

En resumen, parece que hayamos llegado a un límite donde rebotar porque una subasta así en un día como hoy resulta extraña, aunque podría haber sido cierre de cortos a última hora para no quedarse abiertos el fin de semana. En cualquier caso parece que han esperado al final de la sesión para llevarnos lo más abajo que han podido y luego cerrarlo todo.

De todos modos tampoco es seguro, pero el volumen ha sido tan direccional hacia abajo durante toda la sesión y la subasta tan diferente que huele a extremación del dolor y rebote, creo que el lunes tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la sesión, más allá ya no puedo saber que va a pasar con estos datos.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A nh le metieron el dia 2 de este mes un paqueton de cortos de 7 mm de euros
> y han estado vendiendo como locos,estos tres ultimos dias han sido de compras de leoncios,tendran que volver a dar el papel
> Subir debe ser subir y en corto este mes a finales ,cuando deshagan posiciones
> Yo creo que el limite de subida sera 2,5-2,7........no mas
> ...



Siendo realistas, mejor pensar en la zona 2,40-50.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Veamos
2000 mm de cambio de preferentes a acc,en Enero........
Pago del dividendo en acc en Enero.........

La cosa esta muy jodida para rebote en SAN,yo la veo guaneando en 5 otra vez


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> El cierre del san es de cara a el pago de preferentes....cuanto mas alto cierre mas alta es la media de canje y menos acciones dan a los clientes



menuda tropa lo han subido un 1% en la robasca::

me pida la curiosidad por el informe mulder::


----------



## J-Z (16 Dic 2011)

NH va a 1,83.


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

Sr. Votin...lo que comenta....como es???



Ah,si....que esta descontado!!!jeje


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Sr. Votin...lo que comenta....como es???
> 
> 
> 
> Ah,si....que esta descontado!!!jeje



El volumen de los leoncios ha sido alto en NH,con saldo equilibrado
salvo uno que ha vendido 1.000.000 de acc
Tengo dudas


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Usted verá, pero estos, que son los que ocupan el primer lugar de ese _let me google that for you_, le van a dejar el piso hecho unos zorros.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zYaXhCXFBok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> En mi casa preferiría una fiesta con foreros que con el Yosi y su cuadrilla...



HEY QUE RECUERDOS!!!. Aquí un fan de los Suaves!! 10, 12 veces que los habré visto en directo. Si tocan en el parqué madrileño seguro que sube la bolsa:XX:


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

Votin disculpa,me refiero a lo comentado del san


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Votin disculpa,me refiero a lo comentado del san



Yo veo el san a 5 euros en Enero,en cuanto realizen las ampliaciones ,bajadas
y cuando los rentistas inunden,mas bajadas

Claro
Es AT propio tipo MV


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

MaMá,Mudo me estoy quedando... en serio...


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mamá,Mudo me estoy quedando... en serio...



¿por? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mamá,Mudo me estoy quedando... en serio...


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

Yo tambien quiero poner "frigoríficos" de esos que pone usted... pero el mío es obvio. Simplemente, estoy siguiendo el SP500... (que tal vez ustedes ya estén de finde... pero aquí el menda sigue en la oficina con dos ojos en una ventana y otros dos en otra -hay que ir cerrando el año-).


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mamá,Mudo me estoy quedando... en serio...



Esperese que algun dia vera las TELEF a 9,8 el año que viene::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

si yo tb estoy por aqui viendo como cierran los periquitos estos, 3horas _antobía _:s


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> HEY QUE RECUERDOS!!!. Aquí un fan de los Suaves!! 10, 12 veces que los habré visto en directo. Si tocan en el parqué madrileño seguro que sube la bolsa:XX:



NO, van a tocar en la fiesta de inauguración de la casa de ghkghk. 

Eso sí que va a ser místico, que digo místico, míxtico, y no los 10.700 :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> NO, van a tocar en la fiesta de inauguración de la casa de ghkghk.
> 
> Eso sí que va a ser místico, que digo místico, míxtico, y no los 10.700 :XX::XX:



Si van jovenzuelas como las de la camiseta del valencia, ya puede tocar la decada prodigiosa que la verbena sería épica! ::


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> POSICIONES CORTAS
> 
> NHH-----0.895
> 
> ...




Joder!, todo lo que hay por recomprar. Si se ponen a cerrar cortos por una noticia alcista .... va a ser la bomba. Hands on!, hands on!:XX:


----------



## Estilicón (16 Dic 2011)

No he podido seguir la sesión hoy y andaba mirando ahora y no entiendo nada.

¿Que ha pasado a las 16 horas para que los bancos que andaban palmando hayan dado ese rebotón?. He visto que POP subió un 5 y algo% desde mínimos a las 16 horas, SAB lo mismo, y todos los bancos en positivo.

Si no es por eso, hoy el ibex se hubiera ido por debajo de 8100. 

Sin embargo el ibex sigue en 8200 y TEF ha cerrado en mínimos.No entiendo. A ver si se para en los 12,80 y rebota para que podais salir los que andais pillados. 

Creo que no voy a volver a entrar en lo que queda de año. Me acojona :cook:.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!, todo lo que hay por recomprar. Si se ponen a cerrar cortos por una noticia alcista .... va a ser la bomba. Hands on!, hands on!:XX:



bienavenuradosloojos que le leen!

Hoy no era el dia de prisa? Sepa que en dias de bolsa hay un hilo exclusivo de esta acción. El volumen de hoy 14.6M de acciones nos deparará un lunes movido... 

I'm on the boat!


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!, todo lo que hay por recomprar. Si se ponen a cerrar cortos por una noticia alcista .... va a ser la bomba. Hands on!, hands on!:XX:



Falta un punto
1,554
claro.......
Pero gamesa si tiene 6,8 en cortos
Esa lo tiene todavia peor


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bienavenuradosloojos que le leen!
> 
> Hoy no era el dia de prisa? Sepa que en dias de bolsa hay un hilo exclusivo de esta acción. El volumen de hoy 14.6M de acciones nos deparará un lunes movido...
> 
> I'm on the boat!



Muy liado entre curro y scalping, no puedo con tres (de estos!) a la vez. Ya sabía que estaba en Ivanhoe. Es bajista de pelotas pero entiendo que usted entra viendo una determinada jugada y se protege con un stop. Por lo tanto, perfecto.

En Prisa han habido muchas aplicaciones, pero el resto de volumen ha sido muy bajo, muy bajo. Se estrecha el momento importante que en teoría debe ser el lunes (el día 19 creo que vence el pago de una "letra" de 290 millones). Que no se haya disparado hoy no es bueno pero hay que esperar y ver. Supongo que el finde aparecerá alguna info al respecto. En cualquier caso, vamos cubiertos salvo gap de apertura bajista brutal.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bienavenuradosloojos que le leen!
> 
> Hoy no era el dia de prisa? Sepa que en dias de bolsa hay un hilo exclusivo de esta acción. El volumen de hoy 14.6M de acciones nos deparará un lunes movido...
> 
> I'm on the boat!



Gam,prisa,Banco Valencia ,son empresas quebradas en libros,como las participaciones preferentes de cam,su valor contable es CERO

Yo no entiendo a la gente que compra eso,por mucho que janus diga que esto va de otra cosa

Supongo que eso es lo que podria pasarle a nhh,pero no es su momento,en libros parece sana:::cook:


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

...y pregunto yo, en el SP.... ¿no es el momento propicio para aguantar a toda costa y darle un patadón parriba aprovechando los vencimientos? Pienso que luego, la caída sería colosal, pero los pillados de verdad habrían salvado la honrilla al menos... me preocupa... mucho...


----------



## Estilicón (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Maestros los encuentras en el foro de dias de bolsa. Una vez más, recomiendo encarecidamente su lectura. Ahí, por ejemplo, el responsable del foro tiene una operativa abierta en el DAX con más de 1.500 puntos de beneficio desde verano, que no está nada mal para un tiralíneas ¿no?



Sí, pero en las últimas 3 sesiones ha palmado 150 puntos con sus operaciones (y aún así +1515 a favor). Señal que anda la cosa para que palme hasta el más pintado y que la cosa está muy rara.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muy liado entre curro y scalping, no puedo con tres (de estos!) a la vez. Ya sabía que estaba en Ivanhoe. Es bajista de pelotas pero entiendo que usted entra viendo una determinada jugada y se protege con un stop. Por lo tanto, perfecto.
> 
> En Prisa han habido muchas aplicaciones, pero el resto de volumen ha sido muy bajo, muy bajo. Se estrecha el momento importante que en teoría debe ser el lunes (el día 19 creo que vence el pago de una "letra" de 290 millones). Que no se haya disparado hoy no es bueno pero hay que esperar y ver. Supongo que el finde aparecerá alguna info al respecto. En cualquier caso, vamos cubiertos salvo gap de apertura bajista brutal.



Que te crees tu eso jua,juau
A estos si no le refinancian presentan el concurso de acreedores,suspenden cotizacion y a la porra
Estando ya el pp por cuatro años seria el momento de que estos se quitaran la gacetilla de la oposicion
Seria un buen presente de BOTIN a RAJOY presentarle en bandeja la cabeza del enemigo para romper el amor de este hacia el BBVA:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muy liado entre curro y scalping, no puedo con tres (de estos!) a la vez. Ya sabía que estaba en Ivanhoe. Es bajista de pelotas pero entiendo que usted entra viendo una determinada jugada y se protege con un stop. Por lo tanto, perfecto.
> 
> En Prisa han habido muchas aplicaciones, pero el resto de volumen ha sido muy bajo, muy bajo. Se estrecha el momento importante que en teoría debe ser el lunes (el día 19 creo que vence el pago de una "letra" de 290 millones). Que no se haya disparado hoy no es bueno pero hay que esperar y ver. Supongo que el finde aparecerá alguna info al respecto. En cualquier caso, vamos cubiertos salvo gap de apertura bajista brutal.



Sip, de hecho acabo de ver una cosa que no me gusta nada. Ha desaparecido una orden gorda a 0.86 que mantníael precio. A puntico salir...


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo veo el san a 5 euros en Enero,en cuanto realizen las ampliaciones ,bajadas
> y cuando los rentistas inunden,mas bajadas
> 
> Claro
> Es AT propio tipo MV



Hoyga, que yo opino igual que usted...pero las bajadas las veo después de Reyes....que es cuando los preferentistas puedan vender.

Me juego un huevo a que el día 5 de enero la acción está por debajo de la media entre el día 13 y el 24 de diciembre.

Ni AT ni maquinitas ni leches...experiencia pura y dura. 

Desde que me gusta este mundillo, el SAN jamás ha ofrecido a sus clientes un producto (no garantizado) en el que no pierdan pasta.

Ocurrió con las Convertibles y creo que va a ocurrir con esto.

Me sorprendería el caso contrario:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

goodbye ivanhoe esta visita a 0.85 era inesperada
0.88->0.851 hasta otra!


----------



## Cantor (16 Dic 2011)

solo entro para felicitar a Optimista por la buena nueva y a ghkghk por su piso, que lo disfrute!


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

SP tocando rojo....a ver si se anima


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2011)

Se paró exactamente en 1215,20. exactamente en el momento que Fitch decía que mantenía la perspectiva negativa de Francia pero que no perdía la AAA.


----------



## olafien (16 Dic 2011)

Petición para el sr. Claca, perdón, para el muchacho Claca:

Si tienes que mirar gráficos y no sabes que acciones mirar, mírate Zurich Financials, B.Sabadell y/o Abertis.

A ver si me puedes cantar buenos puntos de salida. Para materializar plusvis... :baba:

Muy agradecido por todos los gráficos que pones.

Saludos


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, manejan ustedes algun broker donde ponerse corto en zeltia, urbas o deoleo?

Gracias


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

Bueno, tras horas de discusiones, broncas, gritos, amenazas y bastantes improperios por mi parte he conseguido dejar 7 despidos en 2.

Ahora lo de mis TEF no me parece tan malo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Como diria el señor Tonuel, me estoy forrando.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, tras horas de discusiones, broncas, gritos, amenazas y bastantes improperios por mi parte he conseguido dejar 7 despidos en 2.
> 
> Ahora lo de mis TEF no me parece tan malo.



Hoyga, dos cosas, muy bie hecho y espero que selo agradezcan. Y que diántres,que el lunes peponeen las matildes!


edito:con que forrándose,eh? Yo llevo dos leves mandriladas seguidas. Bueno para salir por patas estoy siendo, a ver si mejoro las entradas ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, tras horas de discusiones, broncas, gritos, amenazas y bastantes improperios por mi parte he conseguido dejar 7 despidos en 2.
> 
> Ahora lo de mis TEF no me parece tan malo.



Despedir gente es muy desagradable, para las dos personas, y muy doloroso para el despedido. Animo.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, tras horas de discusiones, broncas, gritos, amenazas y bastantes improperios por mi parte he conseguido dejar 7 despidos en 2.
> 
> Ahora lo de mis TEF no me parece tan malo.



Hasta el mes que viene
Por desgracia la realidad se impondra
Y la realidad es una mierda 
Y cada vez peor,la mayoria de la gente no sabe la que se le viene
Estamos bastante peor que el año pasado,solo aguantaran las empresas sanas ,sin alquileres y con mas dinero en efectivo que deudas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Si les sirve de consuelo yo tengo puesta una orden de entrada en 12,72. Por su bien espero que no entre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hasta el mes que viene
> Por desgracia la realidad se impondra
> Y la realidad es una mierda
> Y cada vez peor,la mayoria de la gente no sabe la que se le viene
> Estamos bastante peor que el año pasado,solo aguantaran las empresas sanas ,sin alquileres y con mas dinero en efectivo que deudas



Lo de los alquileres es que me hace una gracia. 

Vivo en una ciudad del sur, conocida por tener un castillo rojo en una de sus colinas. Pues bien, hay decenas de locales en las vías antaño más comerciales, VACIOS! Fui, por una cuestion que no viene al caso, a investigar uno de estos. Pues preguntando por aqui y por allá me enteré que el propietario, de la capital del reino, es un señor pudiente que dice que no lo quiere alquilar, que no le compensa.

Otra chica joven, vecina de mi bloque, ha tenido que cerrar la tienda que tenía. Conversando con ella un día me comentó que entre alquiler, más de 2000€ por un local de menos de 70m, otra chica que tenía contratada y demás cosas apenas llegaba a cubrir costes.

Así nos vá. Y así nos irá
Bajando los costes inmobiliarios a la mitad se crearían un porrón de empleos.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, tras horas de discusiones, broncas, gritos, amenazas y bastantes improperios por mi parte he conseguido dejar 7 despidos en 2.
> 
> Ahora lo de mis TEF no me parece tan malo.



Aunque nunca he sido empleado, le agradezco el esfuerzo. 

He visto que lo más fácil es dejarse llevar por la corriente y no hacer un esfuerzo por salvar a los demás, así que desgañitarse por salvar el puesto de trabajo de cinco personas, cuando lo fácil habría sido echarle la culpa al mercado y descargar de gastos a la empresa, es muy meritorio. 

Ahora bien, espero que la otra parte también sepa estimar el esfuerzo, y si llegado el momento tiene que acabar pasando lo que no ha pasado hoy, que no obstante sepan agradecer que se ha hecho todo lo posible. 

Ahora, tómese algo que le guste, y pase un buen fin de semana. Se lo ha ganado.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hasta el mes que viene
> Por desgracia la realidad se impondra
> Y la realidad es una mierda
> Y cada vez peor,la mayoria de la gente no sabe la que se le viene
> Estamos bastante peor que el año pasado,solo aguantaran las empresas sanas ,sin alquileres y con mas dinero en efectivo que deudas



No, lo que me jode es que mi empresa está muy bien.

Baja sobre la cifra de crecimiento, pero claro antes de reducir las comilonas o renunciar a los bonus..pues mejor echamos a unos cuantos mileuristas.

A veces dan ganas de mandarlo todo al guano...pero no hablo de la bolsa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

El pirata es granaino, cucha con el pollica. Niño por alli que tapas ponen :baba:

Del barrio la chana.

Estan bien y despiden gente? Una de dos, o la empresa se gestionaba muy mal antes o no estan tan bien como usted cree.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de los alquileres es que me hace una gracia.
> 
> Vivo en una ciudad del sur, conocida por tener un castillo rojo en una de sus colinas. Pues bien, hay decenas de locales en las vías antaño más comerciales, VACIOS! Fui, por una cuestion que no viene al caso, a investigar uno de estos. Pues preguntando por aqui y por allá me enteré que el propietario, de la capital del reino, es un señor pudiente que dice que no lo quiere alquilar, que no le compensa.
> 
> ...



Y sin embargo, yo que soy de una ciudad famosa por tener un perro delante de una lata grande de tomate espachurrá, tengo un amigo al que le acaban de echar de la lonja en la que tenía el negocio, porque le imponían una subida salvaje, a una renta ya de por sí desquiciada, y, no obstante, parece que el propietario ya la tiene alquilada. Todo en menos de siete días, como el despido de djcualifayin de Toro Rosso. 

Mi amigo ha chapado el negocio, cuatro personas a la calle y todo por alguien que probablemente acabará teniendo el mismo éxito empresarial que la sexta. 

Cuando veo los botarates que nos han gobernado (y no digo que nos gobiernan porque hay que darles un poco de tiempo a que enseñen la patita), reflexiono sobre la estructura de la administración pública que nos hemos dado y veo los negocios delirantes que se montan en el sector privado (y que aguantan el triple de lo que sería razonable, con el consiguiente agujero que crean en alguna parte), me convenzo de que este país enloqueció en algún momento y que esto es una pesadilla como la de los zombies esos de la sexta. 

Estamos rodeados de muertos vivientes. En el foro y fuera de él.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa, ojalá el karma te lo recompense, no ya con peponazo en TEF sino con cosas más chulis (como un bonito amanecer o la risa de un bebé




).

Mientras tanto, en casa de Accusatio Manifesta, se sigue disfrutando de una sensacional entrada en Société Générale a 18,55 y esperando el rebote... Un día les pediré un par de brokers con virguerías esas de SL, no como el de mi banco...


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Petición para el sr. Claca, perdón, para el muchacho Claca:
> 
> Si tienes que mirar gráficos y no sabes que acciones mirar, mírate Zurich Financials, B.Sabadell y/o Abertis.
> 
> ...



Joder, y luego dirán de los deberes del cole. No sé qué es peor :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y sin embargo, yo que soy de una ciudad famosa por tener un perro delante de una lata grande de tomate espachurrá, tengo un amigo al que le acaban de echar de la lonja en la que tenía el negocio, porque le imponían una subida salvaje, a una renta ya de por sí desquiciada, y, no obstante, parece que el propietario ya la tiene alquilada. Todo en menos de siete días, como el despido de *djcualifayin de Toro Rosso*.
> 
> Mi amigo ha chapado el negocio, cuatro personas a la calle y todo por alguien que probablemente acabará teniendo el mismo éxito empresarial que la sexta.
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos a otro forocochero. ¿Donde esta el boton de reportar?:fiufiu:

Es Bilbao, con eso ya esta todo dicho. Una vez mire un piso y me pidieron tal cantidad que aqui estoy al laico del mediterraneo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El pirata es granaino, cucha con el pollica. Niño por alli que tapas ponen :baba:
> 
> Del barrio la chana.
> 
> Estan bien y despiden gente? Una de dos, o la empresa se gestionaba muy mal antes o no estan tan bien como usted cree.



Las de la chana son de pobres inocho: :XX:

Y ustéc a ver si canta algunas entradas, tanto forrarse uno solo no tiéquese ni bueno ni ná.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No, lo que me jode es que mi empresa está muy bien.
> 
> Baja sobre la cifra de crecimiento, pero claro antes de reducir las comilonas o renunciar a los bonus..pues mejor echamos a unos cuantos mileuristas.
> 
> A veces dan ganas de mandarlo todo al guano...pero no hablo de la bolsa.



¿pero que dices?
si se plantea despedir es porque no hacen falta,si cumplieran un proposito no se les despediria
Si la empresa va igual con ellos que sin ellos solo hay una salida,la puta calle

Elegir entre una comilona o un empleado es de gilis,no por la comida,sino por que no son necesarios

Por supuesto que deben ser despedidos y si tu no haces bien tu trabajo tambien deberias de ser despedida
El trabajo es un derecho que con lleva beneficios para la empresa ,las empresas no son ong eternamente,los trabajadores deben ganarse su puesto

PD
Tlf a 12,5 en Enero y a 10 en JUNIO


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, y luego dirán de los deberes del cole. No sé qué es peor :XX:



Cuando acabes. Me revisas el dax. Dos veces. En diario y semanal. Para antes del cine del sabado tarde.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estan bien y despiden gente? Una de dos, o la empresa se gestionaba muy mal antes o no estan tan bien como usted cree.



Es posible. El problema es que se miden los resultados en función del incremento de beneficios respecto a ejercicios anteriores. Si el año pasado ganaste 1000 millones, al año siguiente tienes que ganar más de 1000. Y si no, hay que meter la tijera y recortar porque los resultados según ellos, no son buenos.

Esta es una de las razones por la que creo que el sistema basado en estas premisas no puede ser sostenible. Un sistema basado en que para que vaya bien, tiene que haber 'crecimientos infinitos de beneficios' no puede sostenerse por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Es posible. El problema es que se miden los resultados en función del incremento de beneficios respecto a ejercicios anteriores. Si el año pasado ganaste 1000 millones, al año siguiente tienes que ganar más de 1000. Y si no, hay que meter la tijera y recortar porque los resultados según ellos, no son buenos.
> 
> Esta es una de las razones por la que creo que el sistema basado en estas premisas no puede ser sostenible. Un sistema basado en que para que vaya bien, tiene que haber 'crecimientos infinitos de beneficios' no puede sostenerse por los siglos de los siglos.



Ese es el objetivo de la empresa

GANAR DINERO

y si se puede ganar y no se gana se aplica lo que se tenga que aplicar

Las empresas estan para ganar todo el dinero que puedan,para gastarlo ya estaba ZP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Silenciosa, ojalá el karma te lo recompense, no ya con peponazo en TEF sino con cosas más chulis (como un bonito amanecer o la risa de un bebé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le deseamos lo mejor a Srta. Silenciosa, pero eso ha superado el nivel cursi del hilo. Lo siento, está ustéc reportado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Uhm no se. Yo cuando he tenido que tomar esas medidas ha sido porque no habia otro remedio posible. Ya digo que mi vision es la de gestionar pequeñas pymes de hasta 30 empleados, asi que no se como sera en empresas de mayor tamaño en numero de empleados donde la circulacion de personal sera mas alta y variable.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uhm no se. Yo cuando he tenido que tomar esas medidas ha sido porque no habia otro remedio posible. Ya digo que mi vision es la de gestionar pequeñas pymes de hasta 30 empleados, asi que no se como sera en empresas de mayor tamaño en numero de empleados donde la circulacion de personal sera mas alta y variable.



Mucho lobo vestido con piel de oveja circula por aqui8:


----------



## Estilicón (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ese es el objetivo de la empresa
> 
> GANAR DINERO
> 
> ...



No, si en eso te doy la razón. Pero si un año tienes un beneficio de 1000 millones, y al año siguiente de 200, estás ganando dinero igual.

El tema es que si ganas 200 se estima que los resultados no son buenos y se mete la tijera y a echar gente. El empresario de turno tiene que ganar cada año más y más de beneficios, y eso a la larga, hace que el sistema, al menos a mi, no me parezca sostenible.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Cuando bajamos [nota para principiantes, plural mayestatico siempre que hagamos referencia a decisiones comprometidas donde tengamos si lo requisiera la situacion que escaquearnos, escurrir el bulto, endiñarle el problema a otro, decir yonoesioasioelotro] el numero de comerciales y de mecanicos fue una decision puramente debida al volumen de negocio, que mas quisiera yo que tener a 40 comerciales y 20 mecanicos, y 30 coches en exposicion, ojala, pero el emprendedor busca sacar un rendimiento a su dinero por encima del de un misero deposito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mucho lobo vestido con piel de oveja circula por aqui8:



Preguntele al honorable, una de sus cuentas, es la que mueve los millones de acciones que usted vigila en su operativa. El no se ha comprado un piso, no hombre, eso es un eufemismo para con nosotros, el se ha comprado la parcela del ValenciaCF, ahi se hara la casa.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

Bien 
Centremonos en bolsa

Por favor,señor janus,pronosticos para nhh
comandante claca prepare las graficas antes del aterrizaje


----------



## vyk (16 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de los alquileres es que me hace una gracia.
> 
> Vivo en una ciudad del sur, conocida por tener un castillo rojo en una de sus colinas. Pues bien, hay decenas de locales en las vías antaño más comerciales, VACIOS! Fui, por una cuestion que no viene al caso, a investigar uno de estos. Pues preguntando por aqui y por allá me enteré que el propietario, de la capital del reino, es un señor pudiente que dice que no lo quiere alquilar, que no le compensa.
> 
> ...



Pues yo como arrendador de un local comercial, desde el inicio de la crisis he bajado la renta un 30%. Es lo que toca.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando bajamos [nota para principiantes, plural mayestatico siempre que hagamos referencia a decisiones comprometidas donde tengamos si lo requisiera la situacion que escaquearnos, escurrir el bulto, endiñarle el problema a otro, decir yonoesioasioelotro] el numero de comerciales y de mecanicos fue una decision puramente debida al volumen de negocio, que mas quisiera yo que tener a 40 comerciales y 20 mecanicos, y *30 coches en exposicion*, ojala, pero el emprendedor busca sacar un rendimiento a su dinero por encima del de un misero deposito.



¿Para qué quiere usted los coches en la exposición? Llévelos al Ascari y estírese, una invitación al hilo a una prueba vertical de BMWs, desde el 1 al 8. 

Luego, para los que empiezan con X, ya reservamos un resort en alguna estación de esquí. Pregúntele al Sr. Votin, que se va a quedar con unos cuantos hoteles, a ver dónde tienen uno bueno para el trail.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Off topic solo pulsar quien tenga niños y/o amantes de BMW, avisados estan.


Spoiler



primero la inocencia de los niños:
"Mira papi! las orejas de Mickye Mouse!"

luego una visita al museo de bmw
BMW Museum (teaser)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo como arrendador de un local comercial, desde el inicio de la crisis he bajado la renta un 30%. Es lo que toca.



A ver,no era una alegato contra propietarios. Al final es cuestión de oferta y demanda. Si lo ha rebajado, será porque las circunstancias son las que son. 
Pero eso deprefiero tenerlo cerrado antes que bajarel precio me suena a "antes que dárselo al banco lo quemo". Pu*+ orgullo hispánico. Aceptar pérdidas, primera lección para ganar.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Para qué quiere usted los coches en la exposición? Llévelos al Ascari y estírese, una invitación al hilo a una prueba vertical de BMWs, desde el 1 al 8.
> 
> Luego, para los que empiezan con X, ya reservamos un resort en alguna estación de esquí. Pregúntele al Sr. Votin, que se va a quedar con unos cuantos hoteles, a ver dónde tienen uno bueno para el trail.



Bueno
tampoco nos pasemos,que 5000 acc no dan mas que para pagar una suite en nochevieja
Eso si,podemos ampliar el negocio de los hoteles a pornosuite de low cost


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> A)¿Para qué quiere usted los coches en la exposición?
> 
> B)Llévelos al Ascari y estírese, una invitación al hilo a una prueba vertical de BMWs, desde el 1 al 8.
> 
> C)Luego, para los que empiezan con X, ya reservamos un resort en alguna estación de esquí. Pregúntele al Sr. Votin, que se va a quedar con unos cuantos hoteles, a ver dónde tienen uno bueno para el trail.



A) Para lo mismo que invertimos en bolsa, ganar mas dinero.
B) Eso ya lo hacemos, pero ninguno de ustedes es cliente, aun, asi que no estan invitados de momento.
C)Me gusta la idea. Cbis) Y me gusta mas aun con eso de porno suite.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Off topic solo pulsar quien tenga niños y/o amantes de BMW, avisados estan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Por cierto, el otro día coincidí en una cena con dos propietarios de Buzo, que habían quedado para enseñárselos a un administrador de ese foro. 

Me invitaron a un aquelarre de Buzos que iban a organizar, pero estoy hasta las orejas de mikimouse de trabajo y no he podido ir. 

En ese foro sí que saben; relojes para reconocerse en los aquelarres, quedadas en txokos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

Jajaja, que coincidencia. El proyecto de ese reloj se creo y lo llevaron a cabo integrantes de ese foro y los propietarios estan orgullosisimos del trabajo realizado.

No se cuidan mal, pero le cuento el secreto, y es que las carteras abrigaitas estan. Si le interesa el mundo y ya conoce algun asiduo le animo a que vaya a una kdd porque se pasa del carajo y se come y se bebe hasta que duele.


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jajaja, que coincidencia. El proyecto de ese reloj se creo y lo llevaron a cabo integrantes de ese foro y los propietarios estan orgullosisimos del trabajo realizado.
> 
> No se cuidan mal, pero le cuento el secreto, y es que las carteras abrigaitas estan. Si le interesa el mundo y ya conoce algun asiduo le animo a que vaya a una kdd porque se pasa del carajo y se come y se bebe hasta que duele.



No me gusta dar nombres, pero ya sea por activa (si ha ido a alguna quedada de esas por el sur) o pasiva (misma profesión, misma casa, no sé si misma zona...) seguro conoce al "Maehtro"....todo un dios en RE en el subforo Rolex...qué arte tiene...si no sabe a quién me refiero...olvide todo lo que he dicho


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2011)

A_____o, mu grande. Eso si, no hay quien le haga comprarse un ceramico ni a palos.


----------



## faraico (16 Dic 2011)

Chinito, a ver si me hace usted un favor....no se crea que le hago la competencia, ni mucho menos....por todos es sabido que usted sólo vende coches de +60.000.

Con todo el dolor de mi corazón me veo obligado a malvender mi BMW.

DIgo malvender porque por lo que me van a dar no me compro otro igual ni de coña.

El caso es que el user y password de bmwfaq lo perdí hace tiempo, vamos, que no recuerdo la cuenta de correo a la que estaba vinculada.

Y me meto en la página ahora y veo que no hay subforo compra venta....o es que está oculto y sólo es legible para registrados??


----------



## VOTIN (16 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Chinito, a ver si me hace usted un favor....no se crea que le hago la competencia, ni mucho menos....por todos es sabido que usted sólo vende coches de +60.000.
> 
> Con todo el dolor de mi corazón me veo obligado a malvender mi BMW.
> 
> ...



¿Tu que quieres vender un coche viejo y sacar para comprar uno nuevo?
los coches no son casas,son chatarra con fecha de caducidad
y si son bmburras ni te cuento


----------



## faraico (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Tu que quieres vender un coche viejo y sacar para comprar uno nuevo?
> los coches no son casas,son chatarra con fecha de caducidad
> y si son bmburras ni te cuento




No me importaría vender y sacar para otro nuevo, no me importaría....pero lo vendo porque me voy de Ejjjpaña....abandono el barco:cook:

A lo que voy, lo que me da rabia, es que me pueden dar 8,9,10 o 12.000 euros...pues ni con el doble de eso me compro un coche mejor (nuevo).

De acuerdo con usted en el segundo párrafo, son chatarras sí, al igual que la mortadela y el ibérico de bellota son alimento...pero por favor, póngame un BMW y jamoncito ibérico de bellota...

En el último párrafo no estoy de acuerdo, de hechoh creo que despùes de porsche y mercedes los BMW son los de mayor valor residual, pero de esto no estoy muy seguro, creo que chinito se lo sabrá mejor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Dic 2011)

BMW Foro - Foros Mercado BMW - Comprar BMW - Mercado Vehiculos BMW en BMW FAQ

Suerte con la venta.


----------



## faraico (17 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BMW Foro - Foros Mercado BMW - Comprar BMW - Mercado Vehiculos BMW en BMW FAQ
> 
> Suerte con la venta.



Jooder, estoy en la parra...no sé por qué he pensado que sólo era un subforo para vehículos de importadores o colaboradores de bmwfaq...en fin...echemos un ojo


gracias


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BMW Foro - Foros Mercado BMW - Comprar BMW - Mercado Vehiculos BMW en BMW FAQ
> 
> Suerte con la venta.



A mi no me gustan los coches de segunda mano,eso de llevar un coche que otro tio esta harto ya de tirarse pedos en el asiento no me gusta
Prefiero por ese dinero un coche peor pero nuevo y el asiento lo estreno yo a pedos


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2011)

Votín, me has creado un problema...ahora cuando veo Botín escrito con "B" me suena mal.

Te voy a pedir una indemnización¡


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Votín, me has creado un problema...ahora cuando veo Botín escrito con "B" me suena mal.
> 
> Te voy a pedir una indemnización¡



Yo me puse Votin porque el dia que me coloque el nick solo leia cosas de Botin::
Siento haber sido duro contigo


----------



## The Hellion (17 Dic 2011)

Qué bonita es la amistad. 

Yo iba a quedarme a trabajar como casi toda esta quincena, hasta las tantas y luego a dormir un rato. 

Han pasado unos amigos, han visto la luz en la ventana y me han llamado. 

ATPC. Me voy a tomar gintonics. ¿Cómo es eso que dice el chinito? A jierro? Pues, eso, a jierro. Y que salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Así nos vá. Y así nos irá
> Bajando los costes inmobiliarios a la mitad se crearían un porrón de empleos.



Estoy de acuerdo con usted. Pero hoy por hoy ese mensaje es subversivo. 

Si hay que ayudar a los bancos, que sea por liquidar los activos y no para que los mantengan mientras los colocan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con usted. Pero hoy por hoy ese mensaje es subversivo.
> 
> Si hay que ayudar a los bancos, que sea por liquidar los activos y no para que los mantengan mientras los colocan.



Pues si que lo es. E incluso entre mi grupo de amigos. Fíjese, dos de ellos pisitos de treinta y pocos :: defendiendo a capa y espada que NO PUEDE bajar (ahora añaden _más_) el precio de la vivienda porque dejará a mucha gente en la ruina. Muchos no saben todavía que están en el bando perdedor. No es que yo esté en el ganador, pero al menos en el menos perdedor.

Esto último sin contar mis últimas incursiones en bolsa, :´( :XX: , que lo único bueno que he hecho en las últimas 4 operaciones ha sido salirme a tiempo. Hasta el año qur viene dedito en la nariz


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que lo es. E incluso entre mi grupo de amigos. Fíjese, dos de ellos pisitos de treinta y pocos :: defendiendo a capa y espada que NO PUEDE bajar (ahora añaden _más_) el precio de la vivienda porque dejará a mucha gente en la ruina. Muchos no saben todavía que están en el bando perdedor. No es que yo esté en el ganador, pero al menos en el menos perdedor.
> 
> Esto último sin contar mis últimas incursiones en bolsa, :´( :XX: , que lo único bueno que he hecho en las últimas 4 operaciones ha sido salirme a tiempo. Hasta el año qur viene dedito en la nariz



La excusa de que dejará a mucha gente ne la ruina es falaz. Además ¿y qué está pasando ahora mismo? ¿que pasaría si la vivienda no bajara? Se quedarán en la ruina igualmente. Lo que pasa es que quieren morir matando. Nada más.

Después de todo, ahora saben que están equivocados y que deberían asumir las consecuencias de sus errores. Pero son mezquinos...


----------



## Caos (17 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...y pregunto yo, en el SP.... ¿no es el momento propicio para aguantar a toda costa y darle un patadón parriba aprovechando los vencimientos? Pienso que luego, la caída sería colosal, pero los pillados de verdad habrían salvado la honrilla al menos... me preocupa... mucho...



Es bastante probable una última subida que llegue incluso por encima del top de Octubre (1289) durante la semana que viene, de no darse es una señal muy bajista (aunque ya dije que el objetivo final del año era SP500 entre 1975-1225, pero tal y como se han desarrollado las cosas veo esta subida probable), hoy no cabía esperar gran cosa precisamente por los vencimientos (el día del año que más vencimientos acumulados había, sólo respecto al SP500 unos 900.000 mill. de nocional). La posición preferente a tomar en mi opinión son cortos en bonos a 10 años más que posiciones largas en bolsas, más que nada por una cuestión de riesgo, aunque el potencial de beneficio sea probablemente menor (otra opción es ponerse largo en el EUR/USD o el AUD/USD). Como el año está básicamente cerrado respecto a lo que nuevas operaciones se trata es un trade que vamos a ignorar pero ahí está la posibilidad.

La última jugada del año fue muy bien (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-65.html#post5383549), tanto el oro como el crudo han caído alrededor de un 8% en 10 días lo cual no está mal pero ya hemos cerrado las posiciones y ahora a observar (seguramente a ponerse corto de nuevo desde más arriba a partir de Enero).

EDIT: Matizo, no necesariamente la semana que viene se tiene que dar toda la subida, sino que es posible que empiece a subir a partir de la semana que viene.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien
> Centremonos en bolsa
> 
> Por favor,señor janus,pronosticos para nhh
> comandante claca prepare las graficas antes del aterrizaje



La siguiente vela es muy importante. Si cierra por encima del máximo de hoy (2,15 aprox) entonces va a tener una oportunidad probable de ver su ruina en verde y poder proteger la inversión. No se piense que aquí va a salir justo en el máximo antes de darse de nuevo la vuelta hacia abajo (como en SAN que clavó el céntimo del máximo cuando salió).

Si la vela es roja y cierra más abajo del nivel de hoy (2,08) ... es probable que adquiera un look&feel de "bandera de Japón". Vaya poniéndose un stop para que no pase de "bandera de Japón" a "brocheta de salchicha".::

A nivel de índices, el SP --que es el que manda-- tiene pinta de que pudiera irse hacia abajo para buscar la base del canal alcista en el que viene desarrollando su pauta de precios. Aún así no está para cortos más allá del scalping, porque puede pegar un latigazo pepónico sin mucho esfuerzo a poco que se den las circunstancias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Es bastante probable una última subida que llegue incluso por encima del top de Octubre (1289) durante la semana que viene, de no darse es una señal muy bajista (aunque ya dije que el objetivo final del año era SP500 entre 1975-1225, pero tal y como se han desarrollado las cosas veo esta subida probable), hoy no cabía esperar gran cosa precisamente por los vencimientos (el día del año que más vencimientos acumulados había, sólo respecto al SP500 unos 900.000 mill. de nocional). La posición preferente a tomar en mi opinión son cortos en bonos a 10 años más que posiciones largas en bolsas, más que nada por una cuestión de riesgo, aunque el potencial de beneficio sea probablemente menor (otra opción es ponerse largo en el EUR/USD o el AUD/USD). Como el año está básicamente cerrado respecto a lo que nuevas operaciones se trata es un trade que vamos a ignorar pero ahí está la posibilidad.
> 
> La última jugada del año fue muy bien (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-65.html#post5383549), tanto el oro como el crudo han caído alrededor de un 8% en 10 días lo cual no está mal pero ya hemos cerrado las posiciones y ahora a observar (seguramente a ponerse corto de nuevo desde más arriba a partir de Enero).



Sr. Caos, dichosos los _hogos_. Cuando _jostiaban _los _horos _me acordé de su comentario. Pásese más a menudo, se aprecian mucho sus aportes.


Ahhh, sr. Janus salí agil con leve arañazo del ataque de Ivanhoe, lo suavón que llevaba estos días. Ha sido oler que perdía los 0.85 y salir por patas. 0.79me parece que ha cerrado. Se va el chaval se va por el barranquillo.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Es bastante probable una última subida que llegue incluso por encima del top de Octubre (1289) durante la semana que viene, de no darse es una señal muy bajista (aunque ya dije que el objetivo final del año era SP500 entre 1975-1225, pero tal y como se han desarrollado las cosas veo esta subida probable), hoy no cabía esperar gran cosa precisamente por los vencimientos (el día del año que más vencimientos acumulados había, sólo respecto al SP500 unos 900.000 mill. de nocional). La posición preferente a tomar en mi opinión son cortos en bonos a 10 años más que posiciones largas en bolsas, más que nada por una cuestión de riesgo, aunque el potencial de beneficio sea probablemente menor (otra opción es ponerse largo en el EUR/USD o el AUD/USD). Como el año está básicamente cerrado respecto a lo que nuevas operaciones se trata es un trade que vamos a ignorar pero ahí está la posibilidad.
> 
> La última jugada del año fue muy bien (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-65.html#post5383549), tanto el oro como el crudo han caído alrededor de un 8% en 10 días lo cual no está mal pero ya hemos cerrado las posiciones y ahora a observar (seguramente a ponerse corto de nuevo desde más arriba a partir de Enero).



Subir en plan latigazo pepónico e incluso simular una fuga sobre los máximos de 1294 en SP, es el escenario que vengo manejando y avisando con el mensaje "cuidado con los cortos". Ya no me atrevo a dar un timming.

Al euro-dolar lo veo que está intentando darse la vuelta hacia arriba pero el recorrido está bastante comprometido porque tiene una resistencia potente muy próxima.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Caos, dichosos los _hogos_. Cuando _jostiaban _los _horos _me acordé de su comentario. Pásese más a menudo, se aprecian mucho sus aportes.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, sr. Janus salí agil con leve arañazo del ataque de Ivanhoe, lo suavón que llevaba estos días. Ha sido oler que perdía los 0.85 y salir por patas. 0.79me parece que ha cerrado. Se va el chaval se va por el barranquillo.



No descansas! pero siempre se agradece tu "always on". Bueno, ya has visto en primera persona lo que es Ivanhoe y Patriot. Los listados que recientemente fuí incluyendo, contienen todos ellos a valores del mismo tono o comportamiento. Vamos que cortados por el mismo patrón.
Movimientos muy muy fuertes en la dirección que tomen. Son muy cíclicos por lo que no engañan mucho. Cuando están en tendencia, son una bicoca para ganar dinero, y mucho. Pero equivocarse es una buena birlada del wallet. Si finalmente hay recesión, van a bajar bastante más. De hecho, son un indicador (están todas por el estilo) adelantado del ciclo. Parece pretencioso, pero son muy fiables en ello.
Deles su tiempo y verá cómo llega el momento de invertir para ganar pastota gansota.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, sigue con las netflix? he leido que verizon (?) se está buscando otra novia....


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, sigue con las netflix? he leido que verizon (?) se está buscando otra novia....



Las tuve y canté la salida ganando y asegurando un buen jornal. Ya no digo cifras, que luego aparece algún pollo diciendo que eso denota que no hay estilo.

La sigo a diario, días después se fugó de los 71,9 que eran la clave ... hasta 76 creo. Al dia siguiente se leía que Verizon estaba viendo si comprarla o no. Curiosamente después bajó y nada más se supo. De todos modos, sigue sin perder los 69 .... cuando recomendábamos entrar estaba un poco más abajo. Ahora hay que esperar, quien esté fuera, a ver qué está pensando ...


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

Tengan cuidado y disfruten de los depósitos de alta rentabilidad.

El espejismo del largo plazo y la trampa de valor - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com

A la vuelta de un tiempo, veremos las mejores oportunidades de inversión de las últimas décadas. Espero que cuando lleguen, tengan la liquidez suficiente ....... el resto es paciencia y al final del camino está el yate de Don Pepito


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La siguiente vela es muy importante. Si cierra por encima del máximo de hoy (2,15 aprox) entonces va a tener una oportunidad probable de ver su ruina en verde y poder proteger la inversión. No se piense que aquí va a salir justo en el máximo antes de darse de nuevo la vuelta hacia abajo (como en SAN que clavó el céntimo del máximo cuando salió).
> 
> Si la vela es roja y cierra más abajo del nivel de hoy (2,08) ... es probable que adquiera un look&feel de "bandera de Japón". Vaya poniéndose un stop para que no pase de "bandera de Japón" a "brocheta de salchicha".::
> 
> A nivel de índices, el SP --que es el que manda-- tiene pinta de que pudiera irse hacia abajo para buscar la base del canal alcista en el que viene desarrollando su pauta de precios. Aún así no está para cortos más allá del scalping, porque puede pegar un latigazo pepónico sin mucho esfuerzo a poco que se den las circunstancias.



Gracias por tu opinion,la considero de las mas valiosas del foro
Aunque tecnicamente creo que tienes razon en tu opinion,no la seguire
¿por que?
Porque NH hasta lo que consigo leer no es una empresa ni quebrada ni sobrevalorada,en libros tecnicamente vale el triple
Ese es muelle que espero para saltar
Si de otras empresas se tratara que cotizan muy por encima de su valor real,prisa,gamesa,gam,etc seguro que tu planteamiento seria irrefutable.

Por eso estimo en punto basico de salida 2,5
Aunque bajara a 1,5 si siguieran acumulando papel no me importaria
El problema vendra cuando los saldos de los leoncios en este valor pase a ser claramente negativo y ademas baje,entonces si habria que amarrarse los machos y decidir para donde tirar
Espero alguna noticia perroflautica en navidades para que deshagan los cortos
del dia 2 que lanzaron sobre NHH y suba la accion,aunque hubo un leoncio
que solto 1mm de acc ayer y eso me mosqueo,los leoncios patrios siguen comprando y los extranjeros vendiendo.
Es cuestion de vigilar las actuacciones de la Morgan
Mi error ha sido ,como siempre ,el punto de entrada por que entre por impulso
pero el de salida me lo he currado y creo que tengo razon


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinion,la considero de las mas valiosas del foro
> Aunque tecnicamente creo que tienes razon en tu opinion,no la seguire
> ¿por que?
> Porque NH hasta lo que consigo leer no es una empresa ni quebrada ni sobrevalorada,en libros tecnicamente vale el triple
> ...



Yo mismo, cuando me quedé enganchado en el pasado, seguí los mismos razonamientos que indicas. Terminó en desastre.

Finalmente he aprendido a fiarme más de lo que dice el mercado (charts) que de mi propia opinión seguramente tergiversada por la realidad que quiero ver ::

En cualquier caso, suerte


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo mismo, cuando me quedé enganchado en el pasado, seguí los mismos razonamientos que indicas. Terminó en desastre.
> 
> Finalmente he aprendido a fiarme más de lo que dice el mercado (charts) que de mi propia opinión seguramente tergiversada por la realidad que quiero ver ::
> 
> En cualquier caso, suerte



El mercado nos dice que es bajista,pero no vamos a estar un año esperando comprar y vender ¿algo tendremos que hacer?
Podremos comprar en las bajadas y vender en los picos de subida,eso si no nos viene el achuchon y la cagamos
Le tengo echado el ojo a Telf y a San para Enero en 12,5 y 5(4.8)
¿tu como lo ves?
llegados a esos puntos deberia repuntar otra vez ligeramente hacia arriba


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El mercado nos dice que es bajista,pero no vamos a estar un año esperando comprar y vender ¿algo tendremos que hacer?
> Podremos comprar en las bajadas y vender en los picos de subida,eso si no nos viene el achuchon y la cagamos
> Le tengo echado el ojo a Telf y a San para Enero en 12,5 y 5(4.8)
> ¿tu como lo ves?
> llegados a esos puntos deberia repuntar otra vez ligeramente hacia arriba



Creo que lo mejor es estar fuera.

Salvo que Merkel lance los eurobonos antes, espero que veamos TEF a 8 leuros y SAN a 3 leuros. Habrá que esperar pero merecerá la pena.

Si la cosa cambia por el camino, nos subimos al tren sin problema.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Dic 2011)

¿Hasta qué punto, sin tener acceso directo y sin cortapisas a la contabilidad de la empresa, se puede hacer uno una idea de su salud financiera?

Cuando lees en tochos como el Inversor Inteligente que Graham descubrió empresas cuya deuda cotizaba muy por debajo del valor de liquidación y amasó una fortuna, no puedo dejar de pensar que en aquella época gente como Graham había menos, y que aún así, era más un leoncio que una gacela. 

En mi opinión, y puedo estar equivocado, al margen de fraudes, simplemente con las técnicas de contabilidad creativa legales o cuando menos no manifiestamente fraudulentas, el estado de salud de una empresa puede maquillarse hasta extremos que lo hagan irreconocible a un outsider. 

De hecho, es uno de los motivos por los que creo que las empresas se gastan millonadas en procesos de due diligence, cuando quieren opar a otras, y por los que las candidatas a opadas tienen que dar acceso a sus "tripas" a las opadoras. 

No digo yo que mirar las memorias de una empresa, para hacerte una idea general de su situación, sea una pérdida de tiempo. Al contrario. Pero me parece a mí, y vuelvo a decir que puedo estar radicalmente equivocado, que tratar de descubrir una perla oculta desde nuestra casa, con la información pública que está a disposición de todo el mundo, es una tarea que tiene pocos visos de tener éxito. 

¿Opiniones?


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Hasta qué punto, sin tener acceso directo y sin cortapisas a la contabilidad de la empresa, se puede hacer uno una idea de su salud financiera?
> 
> Cuando lees en tochos como el Inversor Inteligente que Graham descubrió empresas cuya deuda cotizaba muy por debajo del valor de liquidación y amasó una fortuna, no puedo dejar de pensar que en aquella época gente como Graham había menos, y que aún así, era más un leoncio que una gacela.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, cualquier parecido con la realidad puede ser una casualidad.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Hasta qué punto, sin tener acceso directo y sin cortapisas a la contabilidad de la empresa, se puede hacer uno una idea de su salud financiera?
> 
> Cuando lees en tochos como el Inversor Inteligente que Graham descubrió empresas cuya deuda cotizaba muy por debajo del valor de liquidación y amasó una fortuna, no puedo dejar de pensar que en aquella época gente como Graham había menos, y que aún así, era más un leoncio que una gacela.
> 
> ...



Esa es solo una informacion relevante mas que sumadas a otras te hace decidir,lo jodio es comprar acc de una empresa que ya en libros esta quebrada
por lo menos leyendo los libros te evitas errores de entrada
El caso de prisa,si debe 3 veces mas que patrimonio neto tiene

¿como es que cotiza en positivo?

lo logico seria no tenerlas

El caso de NH

1º-Los libros te dicen que esta bien
2º-Los leoncios presentan signos de gran volumen de compras( los nacionales)
los foraneos estan vendiendo,algun leoncio se va a llevar una sorpresa como no baje la accion a 1,5 y tenga que devolver las prestadas dentro de poco,va a pagar muy caros sus cortos

Toda la informacion suma un totum revolutum que hay que intentar entender

Ahora bien,el mercado es el mercado
Todo es factible de que pase ,alla cada cual con su postura y su dinero


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El caso de NH
> 
> 1º-Los libros te dicen que esta bien
> 2º-Los leoncios presentan signos de gran volumen de compras( los nacionales)
> los foraneos estan vendiendo,algun leoncio se va a llevar una sorpresa como no baje la accion a 1,5 y tenga que devolver las prestadas dentro de poco,va a pagar muy caros sus cortos



1º-¿qué te hace pensar que los libros están bien?
2º-No te creas todo lo que ves.

Súbete a uno que esté en tendencia alcista y deja pasar el tiempo. Es bastante más rentable que estar asumiendo pérdidas y convenciéndote que tienes razón y que el resto de inversores no son capaces de ver el valor que tú ves.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Me voy de españa.

La sexta dixit "La cerveza con tapa a 1€ también es un motor económico"

Esto me pasa por ver la tele.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinion,la considero de las mas valiosas del foro
> Aunque tecnicamente creo que tienes razon en tu opinion,no la seguire
> ¿por que?
> Porque NH hasta lo que consigo leer no es una empresa ni quebrada ni sobrevalorada,en libros tecnicamente vale el triple
> ...



Perfecto, si sigues esa opinión que tienes, no deberías revisar la cotización todos los días. Quítate esa presión y asume que estás en formato "long investor". Y si es así, no tendría sentido que te salgas en 2,50 euros por acción, ya que a ese precio ... los múltiplos que comentas seguirían siendo parecidos.

No mires el saldo de los leoncios, si crees en los resultados de la empresa ... creételos de verdad y apuesta por ello. Yo no lo haría porque aún estando en lo cierto, asumes coste de oportunidad. Yo esperaría a que se diese la vuelta y entonces montarme en un buen sitio del bus::

Deberías sentir la experiencia de ser accionista en Prisa para que esos demonios que se intuyen desaparezca. Aún quedándome fuera el lunes, está protegida (excepto ante un gap brutal) y es mejor que estar "al aire" en un chicharrillo como NH sin stop. En fín, opiniones divergentes que dan sentido de progreso a la vida ...

Gracias por tus siempre (generalmente) amables palabras. Soy un humilde escualo como me decías recientemente:XX:


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Hasta qué punto, sin tener acceso directo y sin cortapisas a la contabilidad de la empresa, se puede hacer uno una idea de su salud financiera?
> 
> Cuando lees en tochos como el Inversor Inteligente que Graham descubrió empresas cuya deuda cotizaba muy por debajo del valor de liquidación y amasó una fortuna, no puedo dejar de pensar que en aquella época gente como Graham había menos, y que aún así, era más un leoncio que una gacela.
> 
> ...



Una empresa muestra en las cuentas ... lo que quiere que se vea, nada más. Es puro interés.

Luego van de pulcras ... como FCC que no paga a sus proveedores bajo la excusa de prodecimientos internos ... y terminan convirtiendo los 85 días legales (fecha cobro desde emisión) en más de 6 meses. Eso no sale en los resultados pero sí que aún bajando los ingresos, han mejorado algún puntejo el margen sobre ebitda.

Ya no cuento nada sobre las trampas que se hacen en cuanto a reconocimiento de ingresos ....


----------



## The Hellion (17 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Una empresa muestra en las cuentas ... lo que quiere que se vea, nada más. Es puro interés.
> 
> Luego van de pulcras ... *como FCC que no paga a sus proveedores bajo la excusa de prodecimientos internos ... y terminan convirtiendo los 85 días legales (fecha cobro desde emisión) en más de 6 meses.* Eso no sale en los resultados pero sí que aún bajando los ingresos, han mejorado algún puntejo el margen sobre ebitda.
> 
> Ya no cuento nada sobre las trampas que se hacen en cuanto a reconocimiento de ingresos ....



No, si soy autónomo, y siempre me ha sorprendido cómo yo, sin tecnología y sin tanto departamento para todo, soy capaz de pagar las facturas en la fecha en que devienen exigibles, y las grandes empresas necesitan cuatro meses para recepcionar la factura, y luego otros cuatro para pagarla. Debe ser lo que llaman excelencia en la ejecución. :XX:


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, si soy autónomo, y siempre me ha sorprendido cómo yo, sin tecnología y sin tanto departamento para todo, soy capaz de pagar las facturas en la fecha en que devienen exigibles, y las grandes empresas necesitan cuatro meses para recepcionar la factura, y luego otros cuatro para pagarla. Debe ser lo que llaman excelencia en la ejecución. :XX:



Sinverguenzas e HDLGP diría yo::


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, si soy autónomo, y siempre me ha sorprendido cómo yo, sin tecnología y sin tanto departamento para todo, soy capaz de pagar las facturas en la fecha en que devienen exigibles, y las grandes empresas necesitan cuatro meses para recepcionar la factura, y luego otros cuatro para pagarla. Debe ser lo que llaman excelencia en la ejecución. :XX:



No es cuestión de tecnología, es cuestión de ser decente.

El tema de los pagos en este país es una puta verguenza. A 30 días los ponía yo más una penalización del 5% por cada día que superaran la fecha de pago (a 30 días).

País de mierda.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> 1º-¿qué te hace pensar que los libros están bien?
> 2º-No te creas todo lo que ves.
> 
> Súbete a uno que esté en tendencia alcista y deja pasar el tiempo. Es bastante más rentable que estar asumiendo pérdidas y convenciéndote que tienes razón y que el resto de inversores no son capaces de ver el valor que tú ves.



Seguire sus consejos y me subire en........apple::


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Seguire sus consejos y me subire en........apple::



no jodas, en eso no.

De momento, depósitos de alta rentabilidad y a disfrutar.

Para quitar el mono del trading, algunos scalps y poco más.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Perfecto, si sigues esa opinión que tienes, no deberías revisar la cotización todos los días. Quítate esa presión y asume que estás en formato "long investor". Y si es así, no tendría sentido que te salgas en 2,50 euros por acción, ya que a ese precio ... los múltiplos que comentas seguirían siendo parecidos.
> 
> No mires el saldo de los leoncios, si crees en los resultados de la empresa ... creételos de verdad y apuesta por ello. Yo no lo haría porque aún estando en lo cierto, asumes coste de oportunidad. Yo esperaría a que se diese la vuelta y entonces montarme en un buen sitio del bus::
> 
> ...



Los malos siempre me los creo,pero pueden ser peores y los buenos los pongo en duda
Yo no tengo demonios,tengo los balances que dicen que esta en quiebra tecnica
http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13179.pdf
Otra cosa es que como medio importante de comunicacion se mantenga por otros intereses,eso ya es politica no finanzas
De todas formas mis expectativas son humildes,con un 5% de beneficio me saldre::
De todas formas veremos quien de los dos sale mas entero al final cada uno de su historia:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

A ver si Mercadona sale a Bolsa. Es un valor seguro.

Hitler se entera de que en Mercadona van a cobrar las bolsas - YouTube


----------



## The Hellion (17 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si Mercadona sale a Bolsa. Es un valor seguro.
> 
> Hitler se entera de que en Mercadona van a cobrar las bolsas - YouTube



Para los que vivimos en Eroski Herria, es tan exótico como Wal-Mart. 

Se organizan, literalmente, excursiones para comprar productos Hacendado. Probablemente más de la mitad de las ventas del Mercadona de Reinosa y el de Haro serán a gente del País Vasco. :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Para los que vivimos en Eroski Herria, es tan exótico como Wal-Mart.
> 
> Se organizan, literalmente, excursiones para comprar productos Hacendado. Probablemente más de la mitad de las ventas del Mercadona de Reinosa y el de Haro serán a gente del País Vasco. :8:



Que extraña gente habita en el norte ::


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que extraña gente habita en el norte ::



¿ahg?
Yo pensaba que eran renos::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿ahg?
> Yo pensaba que eran renos::



quienes los vascos? :XX:

(sin acritú ehh?)


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Para los que vivimos en Eroski Herria, es tan exótico como Wal-Mart.
> 
> Se organizan, literalmente, excursiones para comprar productos Hacendado. Probablemente más de la mitad de las ventas del Mercadona de Reinosa y el de Haro serán a gente del País Vasco. :8:



Será una nueva estrategia de marketing ienso:


----------



## The Hellion (17 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Será una nueva estrategia de marketing ienso:



¡¡Qué coño!!:XX::XX:

No son los de Mercadona los que lo organizan, es la gente, que se llama "oye la semana que viene voy al Mercadona, qué quieres que te traiga".


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Es bastante probable una última subida que llegue incluso por encima del top de Octubre (1289) durante la semana que viene, de no darse es una señal muy bajista (aunque ya dije que el objetivo final del año era SP500 entre 1975-1225, pero tal y como se han desarrollado las cosas veo esta subida probable), hoy no cabía esperar gran cosa precisamente por los vencimientos (el día del año que más vencimientos acumulados había, sólo respecto al SP500 unos 900.000 mill. de nocional). La posición preferente a tomar en mi opinión son cortos en bonos a 10 años más que posiciones largas en bolsas, más que nada por una cuestión de riesgo, aunque el potencial de beneficio sea probablemente menor (otra opción es ponerse largo en el EUR/USD o el AUD/USD). Como el año está básicamente cerrado respecto a lo que nuevas operaciones se trata es un trade que vamos a ignorar pero ahí está la posibilidad.
> 
> La última jugada del año fue muy bien (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-65.html#post5383549), tanto el oro como el crudo han caído alrededor de un 8% en 10 días lo cual no está mal pero ya hemos cerrado las posiciones y ahora a observar (seguramente a ponerse corto de nuevo desde más arriba a partir de Enero).
> 
> EDIT: Matizo, no necesariamente la semana que viene se tiene que dar toda la subida, sino que es posible que empiece a subir a partir de la semana que viene.



Vaya, se le he echaba de menos. O yo ando mu loco o hacía unos cuantos días que no aparecía por aquí...

Yo creo que lunes e incluso tal vez quien sabe si martes, podemos tener bajadas e incluso un guanazo en condiciones. Luego... veremos...

Por otro lado ¿está usteq seguro en esos largos sobre el euro? Yo es que lo veo complicado, que quiere que le diga...


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Subir en plan latigazo pepónico e incluso simular una fuga sobre los máximos de 1294 en SP, es el escenario que vengo manejando y avisando con el mensaje "cuidado con los cortos". Ya no me atrevo a dar un timming.



Me están empezando a acojonar... que todavía no tengo las plusvis que esperaba... y pensaba aguantarlo hasta algo más abajo... y 1294 está un poco arriba..


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinion,la considero de las mas valiosas del foro
> Aunque tecnicamente creo que tienes razon en tu opinion,no la seguire
> ¿por que?
> Porque NH hasta lo que consigo leer no es una empresa ni quebrada ni sobrevalorada,en libros tecnicamente vale el triple
> ...



Mire usted, me parece que se ha cegado usted por el valor en libros... ¿quien le dice a usted que la valoración que se hace en ellos de los activos es la correcta? Aclaro que esto es pura especulación por mi parte. Pero, por ejemplo, el NH que abrieron en Zaragoza para la Expo... ¿cuanto costó ponerlo en marcha? ¿y cuanto valdría ahora? ¿qué valoración tendrá en libros?

Y si la empresa empieza a tener dificultades serias, el precio de mercado sólo será una referencia para fijar el precio de liquidación...


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que lo mejor es estar fuera.
> 
> Salvo que Merkel lance los eurobonos antes, espero que veamos TEF a 8 leuros y *SAN a 3 leuros*. Habrá que esperar pero merecerá la pena.
> 
> Si la cosa cambia por el camino, nos subimos al tren sin problema.



Gracias... ya no soy el único que lo dice sin tapujos, miedos o medias tintas...


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Una empresa muestra en las cuentas ... lo que quiere que se vea, nada más. Es puro interés.
> 
> Luego van de pulcras ... como FCC que no paga a sus proveedores bajo la excusa de prodecimientos internos ... y terminan convirtiendo los 85 días legales (fecha cobro desde emisión) en más de 6 meses. Eso no sale en los resultados pero sí que aún bajando los ingresos, han mejorado algún puntejo el margen sobre ebitda.
> 
> Ya no cuento nada sobre las trampas que se hacen en cuanto a reconocimiento de ingresos ....



Ummm... Ratio pago a prov: [Saldo proveedores]/[Compras anuales]*365

Evidentemente se puede "tocar". Pero los efectos son detectables. Es suficiente con conseguir cuentas ex-grupo.

Las jugadas son de otro tipo...


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mire usted, me parece que se ha cegado usted por el valor en libros... ¿quien le dice a usted que la valoración que se hace en ellos de los activos es la correcta? Aclaro que esto es pura especulación por mi parte. Pero, por ejemplo, el NH que abrieron en Zaragoza para la Expo... ¿cuanto costó ponerlo en marcha? ¿y cuanto valdría ahora? ¿qué valoración tendrá en libros?
> 
> Y si la empresa empieza a tener dificultades serias, el precio de mercado sólo será una referencia para fijar el precio de liquidación...



¿Y quien le dice a usted que el rollo ese de los chinos no ha sido un bulo para
bajar las acc a 2 y desplumar a los minoritarios y ese 20% que querian los chinos
no lo estan comprando a peo puta ?
En vez de pagar a 5 estarian pagando a 2 y se ahorrarian sobre 150 mm ::

Aqui todo es verdad y todo mentira
Solo ganara quien lleve la mejor jugada de poker


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Gracias... ya no soy el único que lo dice sin tapujos, miedos o medias tintas...



Hay quien ademas apuesta ya a que estara a 3,8......y es leoncio::
Bonus BNP Paribas Bonus Cap U0017 sobre BANCO SANTANDER


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Y quien le dice a usted que el rollo ese de los chinos no ha sido un bulo para
> bajar las acc a 2 y desplumar a los minoritarios y ese 20% que querian los chinos
> no lo estan comprando a peo puta ?
> En vez de pagar a 5 estarian pagando a 2 y se ahorrarian sobre 150 mm ::
> ...



Nadie, por supuesto. Y puede usted tener razón. Pero como no lo sé, me quedo fuera. EN parte este tipo de cosas son las que me hacen estar fuera de las acciones y operar sólo índices, comodities y alguna divisa muy de cuando en cuando. Me resulta más fácil evadirme de esos fundamentales "dicharacheros".


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay quien ademas apuesta ya a que estara a 3,8......y es leoncio::
> Bonus BNP Paribas Bonus Cap U0017 sobre BANCO SANTANDER



Jo petaka, 
menos mal que para este leoncio los gemelos dejan de serlo, al menos por unos días


----------



## J-Z (17 Dic 2011)

Cuando rompa el soporte de 1,83 aterrizará en 50 cent, ahí sería el momento de entrar en los hostels.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Cuando rompa el soporte de 1,83 aterrizará en 50 cent, ahí sería el momento de entrar en los hostels.



Jo,jo,jo..
Por ese precio al unico hotel que va a usted a entrar es a este
¿prefiere vista pasillo o patio?
Eso si, para cuando llege a ese precio Janus ya tendra el periodico de suscripcion gratuita y se lo llevara gratis a la habitacion::


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo petaka,
> menos mal que para este leoncio los gemelos dejan de serlo, al menos por unos días



Si,para el otro gemelo se lo ponen peor....3,1::
Bonus BNP Paribas Bonus Cap U0016 sobre BBVA

¿sabrian ya que se fusiona con bankia?::


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Cuando rompa el soporte de 1,83 aterrizará en 50 cent, ahí sería el momento de entrar en los hostels.



Aun estas a tiempo,te cambio mis nhh por tus bbva a pelo 1/1


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2011)

Llegando al cierre del ejercicio puede venir bien hacer una pequeña comparación:

SP, Footsie, Dax y Nikkei


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Buen aporte sr Atman, entremos ahora en valoraciones. Anglos soblevalorados, resto sobrecastigados, o todas put@s?

Por cierto *GAMESA*







Me da a mi que como no aguante los 3€, nuestro _fundamelista_ sr. Votín va a tener razón y la veamos por el entorno de los 2€...

¿Y unos cortitos a 
*VISCOFAN*?


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,para el otro gemelo se lo ponen peor....3,1::
> Bonus BNP Paribas Bonus Cap U0016 sobre BBVA
> 
> Bueno, el vencimiento es el 21/12 a partir del 22 BRA.
> ...



Tuve noticias de casorio, aunque no recibí invitación, la lastima es que en este caso no habrá divorcio exprés. 

Ay si a Pedro Toledo no se lo hubiera llevado la parka!!! 

Respecto al cambio 1/1 mejor se lo ofrece al de prisa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Vale ya de cachondeito con Prisa ::, el lunes sabremos si vamos en caballo ganador o a lomos de la jaca paca. 

Y no os cuesta nada pnchar un par de anuncios en _el pis _o en _has_!!!


:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen aporte sr Atman, entremos ahora en valoraciones. Anglos soblevalorados, resto sobrecastigados, o todas put@s?
> 
> Por cierto *GAMESA*
> 
> ...



Viscofan parece sana,con buen patrimonio,buena gestion,y buen rendimiento
pero esta tremendamente sobrevalorada en cotizacion
Parece no afectarle la crisis ni en ventas ni en nada,pero tiene ya un techo 
demasiado alto de cotizacion y por eso hace ese lateral continuo de bajada y subida


----------



## J-Z (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aun estas a tiempo,te cambio mis nhh por tus bbva a pelo 1/1



Mis BBVA volaron, estoy esperando al 5,50 para meterle.

Y por las SAN no te las cambio a no ser 5 a 1.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen aporte sr Atman, entremos ahora en valoraciones. Anglos soblevalorados, resto sobrecastigados, o todas put@s?
> 
> 
> 
> Me da a mi que como no aguante los 3€, *nuestro fundamelista* sr. Votín va a tener razón y la veamos por el entorno de los 2€...



[YOUTUBE]_WNjxcR4YZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2011)

Merece la pena seguir la distribución que llevan haciendo durante un año en Viscofán y que corona una tendencia alcista impecable y extensa.

Es de libro.

Esa la termino cazando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]_WNjxcR4YZc[/YOUTUBE]



Vaya hombre, ya salió el de la RAE!!!!

:XX:


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, y luego dirán de los deberes del cole. No sé qué es peor :XX:



Deberes:

ZURN:







De momento sigue bien, aunque tampoco se pueden esperar grandes subidas. Por abajo la volatilidad del valor obliga a plantearse la salida en los 192,5, que quedan lejos. La posibilidad del segundo alcista está ahí, pero el punto de venta óptimo y realista son los 215. Sólo si los supera se podrá pensar en ese nuevo impulso.

SAB:







Está muy fuerte, con un objetivo nada despreciable en los 3,23 euros, que justo coinciden con la fuerte resistencia horizontal que ahora se verá reforzada por la bajista. Puede recortar, pero en el corto plazo mientras esté por encima de los 2,78 no habrá ningún problema.

De ABERTIS ya veremos si me animo a hacer algún comentario, pero sí quiero aclarar una cosa. Hará unas semanas dije que quería tomarme un respiro y, creedme, este tipo de "deberes" es lo primero que quiero dejar de hacer. Así que, por el momento, mis aportaciones se limitarán a los análisis o comentarios que en cada momento tenga ganas de realizar. Tened en cuenta que cuando digo algo intento hacerlo con fundamento, lo cual me obliga a invertir un tiempo considerable en cada análisis. Para comentar las cosas por encima prefiero callarme, y como en estos momentos ando muy liado y no quiero priorizar el foro sobre otros asuntos, entended que de ahora en adelante evite este tipo de encargos, sin ningún tipo de resentimiento o mala sangre por mi parte


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes.

Aunque el viernes no dejé por aquí niveles si los puse por el blog y me los traigo, aunque sea a toro pasado para puntualizar algún detalle que pude ver. Lo mismo ayuda un poco a dilucidar que puede pasar esta semana que entra. También algo de BBVA que me sale una entrada, posiblemente válida para un intra rapidito.


Estos los niveles que había para el viernes:


IBEX

Canal principal: 8.184-8.286

Ruptura abajo: 7.994

Arriba: 8.404


DAX:

Canal principal: 5.704-5.754

Pérdida por abajo: 5.622
Arriba: 5.790


*El gráfico del Ibex y volumen del Viernes junto con el comentario del blog.*







Recordamos que el canal principal se encontraba en los niveles 8.286-8184.

El aumento de volumen, como siempre, en estos niveles es evidente, especialmente en el 8.286. En este caso actúa para frenar la subida y enviarnos al nivel inferior del canal. En este punto aumenta el volumen, pero solo levemente por encima del volumen medio.
Podemos pensar que no entraron manos fuertes para defender esa barrera. ¿Continuidad de caídas?

Como adelanto, diré que el BBVA tiene un nivel para intra por debajo de 5.88


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Pero que pesado eres Claca, que ya sabemos que tienes novia. No te justifiques. Como castigo sólo se te permiten postear chorradas, insultos a chinito y odas poéticas.

Por cierto saludos sr. Nico. El ala lírica del hilo le echa de menos. 

Otra para unos cortitos?
*UNIPAPEL*


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2011)

http://www.gameboysite.com/flash/Shooting/20101113/862.html

ha sido ver el jueguecito y acordarme del hilo del Ibex35 y de las Himbersiones en bolsa ... si te descuidas, te dan Puyuyuu !!! :XX:

::


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien
> Centremonos en bolsa
> 
> Por favor,señor janus,pronosticos para nhh
> comandante claca prepare las graficas antes del aterrizaje



Sobre NHH, ya lo comenté:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-263.html#post5440645

Está bajista. Es inútil intentar acotar un valor tan histérico. En el último comentario hablé de un objetivo bajista en los 2,04, que cumplió el día siguiente, pero es que el fono es rabiosamente guanista, con un segundo activado que lo manda a los 0,37 euros. Puede parecer mucha caída, pero no sería la primera vez que un valor se desploma de ese modo. En cualquier caso, aún cuando es muy probable que logre deshacer la estructura bajista, lo que no tiene sentido es plantearse lo contrario mientras siga metido en ella. Es la diferencia entre el "pienso que" y "el precio hace". Ahora la mayoría pensamos que no cumplirá, pero el precio sigue cumpliendo, no sé si me explico...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> http://www.gameboysite.com/flash/Shooting/20101113/862.html
> 
> ha sido ver el jueguecito y acordarme del hilo del Ibex35 y de las Himbersiones en bolsa ... si te descuidas, te dan Puyuyuu !!! :XX:
> 
> ::



Cuando he leido gameboysite creí que se trataba de un simulador de la maquinita de pollastre.... :XX:


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando he leido gameboysite creí que se trataba de un simulador de la maquinita de pollastre.... :XX:



usted juegue una partidita, después me dice si es como un día normal de bolsa o no :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> usted juegue una partidita, después me dice si es como un día normal de bolsa o no :ouch:



Ya jugué, 

Les debo parecer resultón....n::

¿como demonios se recarga la recortada?


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya jugué,
> 
> Les debo parecer resultón....n::
> 
> ¿como demonios se recarga la recortada?



jajajajajaja, eso me pregunto yo 

juegas un par de veces y te fockean a base de bien ... cuando crees que le pillas el tranquillo, piensas ok he visto munición, voy a por ella ... recargo la escopeta y ... jajajajaja te vuelven a dar lo tuyo :XX:

por eso le decía que es como la bolsa misma )


----------



## Estilicón (17 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya jugué,
> 
> Les debo parecer resultón....n::
> 
> ¿como demonios se recarga la recortada?



Yo también. No sé que hacer para quitármelos de encima.

Tienes que coger los cargadores, y cuando te quedes sin cartuchos darle al enter para recargar.

Yo he llegado a una que me acosaban por todos lados. Al final me he quedado sin balas, no he podido escapar y me han pillado 4 mancebos por banda:S.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena seguir la distribución que llevan haciendo durante un año en Viscofán y que corona una tendencia alcista impecable y extensa.
> 
> Es de libro.
> 
> Esa la termino cazando.



Está en techo.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre NHH, ya lo comenté:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-263.html#post5440645
> 
> Está bajista. Es inútil intentar acotar un valor tan histérico. En el último comentario hablé de un objetivo bajista en los 2,04, que cumplió el día siguiente, pero es que el fono es rabiosamente guanista, con un segundo activado que lo manda a los 0,37 euros. Puede parecer mucha caída, pero no sería la primera vez que un valor se desploma de ese modo. En cualquier caso, aún cuando es muy probable que logre deshacer la estructura bajista, lo que no tiene sentido es plantearse lo contrario mientras siga metido en ella. Es la diferencia entre el "pienso que" y "el precio hace". Ahora la mayoría pensamos que no cumplirá, pero el precio sigue cumpliendo, no sé si me explico...



A ver si entre todos conseguimos que ponga un stop. Se va a quedar sin perras .... y dejará de cantar inversiones::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si entre todos conseguimos que ponga un stop. Se va a quedar sin perras .... y dejará de cantar inversiones::



El sr Votín es un cachondo, lo pondría en 0,56€ ::


*TUBOS REUNIDOS*







Los tubitos han abandonado el canal bajista. Desde octubre viene recuperando algo pero...como pierda el soprte se va por el barranquillo de nuevo a los 1.4€.

himboco a votín para que nos comente como hace esta gente los tubos.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hará unas semanas dije que quería tomarme un respiro y, creedme, este tipo de "deberes" es lo primero que quiero dejar de hacer. Así que, por el momento, mis aportaciones se limitarán a los análisis o comentarios que en cada momento tenga ganas de realizar. Tened en cuenta que cuando digo algo intento hacerlo con fundamento, lo cual me obliga a invertir un tiempo considerable en cada análisis. Para comentar las cosas por encima prefiero callarme, y como en estos momentos ando muy liado y no quiero priorizar el foro sobre otros asuntos, entended que de ahora en adelante evite este tipo de encargos, sin ningún tipo de resentimiento o mala sangre por mi parte



Di que sí, los estudios son lo primero. Hay que asegurar un buen final del primer trimestre.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sr Votín es un cachondo, lo pondría en 0,56€ ::
> 
> 
> *TUBOS REUNIDOS*
> ...



No me gusta esta de tubos
Le estan metiendo cortos todo el año cada 15 dias y se los renuevan,los ultimos del dia 2-Dic casi los duplican
Esta debil y lo saben los leones,le estan comiendo por las patas
Su actividad decrece y los beneficios son malos,cuando presente el balance
del 2011 posiblemente caiga hacia abajo y de golpe
Las subidas y bajadas coinciden con la liquidaciones de los cortos cada 15 dias
Esa dejara enganchado de golpe a alguno
Patrimonialmente la veo cuesta abajo,capitaliza por 4 veces su valor,podria
descolgarse de pronto un 50%

Te vas a quemar como juegues con esta

En 2010 perdio 14 mm y sus ventas pasaron de 167 mm a CERO,se mantuvo algo por los servicios,la informacion que presenta en los balances auditados del 2010 no me coincide con la informaciones que manda intermedia a la cnmv
Por ejemplo,el balance auditado dice que tuvo un patrimonio neto en 2009 de 114 mm y paso a 2010 a 67 mm,ahora en la informacion que manda al mercado dice que paso de 211 en 2009 a 233 en 2010::

No me voy a estrujar los sesos leyendo todo completamente porque no voy a meter un duro ahi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por la información sr votín. En todo caso le metería un larguito sobre los 1.4, con SL ajustadico, si viese que intenta darse la vuelta.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la información sr votín. En todo caso le metería un larguito sobre los 1.4, con SL ajustadico, si viese que intenta darse la vuelta.



Tu procura no estar dentro cuando envie los balances auditados a la cnmv::
Aunque la verdad,no se para que cojones envian esa informacion si luego es cuestion de graficos y rayas lo que utilizan para decidir

Ahora tocan cortos no largos,el dia 2 empezaron y si ha subido estos dias es por que habran deshecho posiciones,deberian declarar el lunes si tiene posiciones cortas de nuevo


----------



## The Hellion (18 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu procura no estar dentro cuando envie los balances auditados a la cnmv::
> A*unque la verdad,no se para que cojones envian esa informacion *si luego es cuestion de graficos y rayas lo que utilizan para decidir
> 
> Ahora tocan cortos no largos,el dia 2 empezaron y si ha subido estos dias es por que habran deshecho posiciones,deberian declarar el lunes si tiene posiciones cortas de nuevo



Hombre, de algo tendrá que vivir Mr. Brightside cuando se saque la licencia. Y hay más gente que vive de eso: bufetes, bancos de inversión, asesores varios para trampearlas primero y para detectar las trampas después, los de la CMNV... 

Además, luego hay algún zumbao que las lee como si sirviesen para algo...


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2011)

Funeral por el dividendo y rquiem por sus prximas vctimas - A Corazn Abierto - Cotizalia.com


----------



## The Hellion (18 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Funeral por el dividendo y rquiem por sus prximas vctimas - A Corazn Abierto - Cotizalia.com



No entiendo por qué nadie menciona a BME cuando hablan de empresas que pagan un pastón en dividendo. 

Pero lo digo en voz baja, porque espero comprar más dentro de unos meses, cuando coticen a 15-16. Pienso pelearle a ghkghk la condición de mayoritario.:XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> No entiendo por qué nadie menciona a BME cuando hablan de empresas que pagan un pastón en dividendo.
> 
> Pero lo digo en voz baja, porque espero comprar más dentro de unos meses, cuando coticen a 15-16. Pienso pelearle a ghkghk la condición de mayoritario.:XX::XX:



Seguirán bajando los dividendos. No van a permitir a TEF, SAN, ..... abonar dividendos del 15% - 20%.

En cualquier caso seguirán siendo dividendos elevados sobre acciones en tendencia bajista.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2011)

Esto finalizará como el rosario de la aurora. Es probable que llegado un momento, haya paises que SE VAYAN de la zona euro y que hagan reset a su deuda.

La crisis en Grecia hace renacer el fantasma del hambre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2011)

Acabo d ver unas fotos de Sarkozy y no me extraña que le quiten la triple A a Francia, la Merkel le ha chupado la sangre.... está envejecido y arrugado... 

Fue madre hace dos meses - Carla Bruni reaparece en un acto oficial tras su maternidad - Celebrities - MSN Mujer

Pobre Carla ... snifff 
:´´(

Un poco de marujeo para los domingos tampoco está mal, recordar que estos líos luego tienen su aquél


----------



## atman (18 Dic 2011)

En la edicion U.S. de Reuters:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> En la edicion U.S. de Reuters:



Me imagino que este ha sido el genio publicista creador del eslogan


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Esta noche Josef en Salvados....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Esta noche Josef en Salvados....



Algo he visto anunciado. ¿cree usted que merece la pena verlo? Perdóneme la ignorancia, pero ¿es el tal Josef conocido?


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Esta noche Josef en Salvados....



Menos ver la tele y mas niveles xd

(podría añadir proyección para mañana del eur/dólar)


Gracias!


----------



## olafien (18 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Deberes:
> 
> ZURN:
> 
> ...





Thanks multiplicadas por mil.

Y lamento que hayas pensado que eran "deberes". Eran sólo sugerencias por si te aburrías... ::

De verdad: GRACIAS (y si necesitas algo me envías PM)


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2011)

¿Como va el TASE?


----------



## faraico (18 Dic 2011)

iba bajando un 0,6 hace una hora o así...

el domingo pasado subio un 2% y el lunes el ibex bajó eso o más...:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2011)

Otra de las que le encantan al sr. Votín

*Técnicas Rehundidas*







Como estoy en guano mode on, a medio plazo la veo más pabajo que parriba. Ha caido más del 61.8% fibo, con las implicaciones bajistas que esto tiene, por lo que intuyo que la salida del triángulo será hacia abajo. Tiene por ahí una zona de cachulis (antónimo de Gandalf) :: que si se rompen llevará al precio a mínimos cercanos a los de 2009.


----------



## atman (18 Dic 2011)

Copiado de otro hilo... pa pensárselo... y asegurarse antes de hacer nada. Que ya sabemos lo hay muchas veces detrás de esas bicocas...

ASTON MARTIN V8 vatange en València - Segundamano.es - 28407785

Perdón el anuncio es de octubre!!! a olvidar...


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Copiado de otro hilo... pa pensárselo... y asegurarse antes de hacer nada. Que ya sabemos lo hay muchas veces detrás de esas bicocas...
> 
> ASTON MARTIN V8 vatange en València - Segundamano.es - 28407785
> 
> Perdón el anuncio es de octubre!!! a olvidar...



Ese coche no dá más que gastos 8:


----------



## atman (18 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ese coche no dá más que gastos 8:



Cochina envidia es lo que da... )

Pero algún día... quien sabe... algún día...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cochina envidia es lo que da... )
> 
> Pero algún día... quien sabe... algún día...



Y a mi que me parecían ustedes sensatos y de mente fría !!!
Que raros son los hombres con los coches


----------



## atman (18 Dic 2011)

Somos de mente fría, porque calentarla nos cuesta dinero... jajaja....

Que conste que no es una de mis prioridades. Pero si tuviera el dinero suficiente para permitírmelo... no dude que tendría un AstonMartin como coche de recreo. Mientras tanto, me conformo con envidiar...


----------



## aksarben (18 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ese coche no dá más que gastos 8:



Pero hay gastos que duelen más que otros... :baba:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algo he visto anunciado. ¿cree usted que merece la pena verlo? Perdóneme la ignorancia, pero ¿es el tal Josef conocido?



ActivoTrade Valores S.A.

Josef Ajram, deportista y broker, presenta su libro "Ganar en la Bolsa es posible. El método Ajram" en mp3 (12/04 a las 17:16:00) 25:50 612579 - iVoox







No es malo el chaval, a parecer le gusta "cerrar el puesto" antes de las 10 de la mañana. Además se vende muy bien. Lo mismo suelta alguna perla interesante.


"Podría decirse que soy un tipo afortunado y esto no necesariamente está asociado a la suerte, confío más en la disciplina y en el cálculo que en el azar. Me gustaban los números y encontré en la Bolsa un lugar donde los números bailan su propia danza y allí estoy desde hace más de una década."


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, a este si merece la pena echarle pasta encima.









Si alguien termina de ver todas las fotos y en algún momento no ha suspirado, es que no tiene sangre en las venas.

Post your favorite Ferrari Pre 1976 (PHOTOS ONLY)


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Entrevista a Josef...para abrir boca


JOSEP-MARIA URETA
BARCELONA
Alessio Rastani, un supuesto broker londinense que hizo declaraciones incendiarias en la BBC ocupó ayer a muchos medios de comunicación de todo el mundo. El hecho de que explicara con toda naturalidad que su objetivo era solo ganar dinero y la recesión es ante todo un buen negocio, con independencia de sus consecuencias, sembraron la duda de si era un impostor o un bolsista en un arrebato de sinceridad. Ayuda a aclararlo alguien que, cuando se dio a conocer hace unos años, ya causó sorpresa por la singularidad de su manera de operar en el día a día de la bolsa y por sus aficiones deportivas.


El trader-atleta nos habla sobre el polémico 'broker' Rastani. RICARD FADRIQUE Josef Ajram, ayer, bromea con la similitud del metro de carpintero y las gráficas diarias de la bolsa. ELISENDA PONS Más informaciónContribución equitativa del sector financieroEuropa mantiene el freno a la especulación con acciones bancariasLa UE quiere cobrar una tasa a la especulación financieraDesconcierto europeoLa debilidad de Merkel limita la capacidad europea contra la crisisTags: Economía Edición Impresa Versión en .PDF Información publicada en la página 5 de la sección de Tema del día de la edición impresa del día 29 de septiembre de 2011 VER ARCHIVO (.PDF)
-¿Rastani es un impostor?

-Ahora mismo ese no es el problema. Puede ser alguien que se les haya ido de las manos y ahora ponga freno diciendo que solo hace operaciones por afición, o quizá sea un actor. No es la cuestión de fondo.

-Pero hay que identificarlo.

-Es un trader, no un broker. Es alguien que opera en el día a día por su cuenta: lo único que sabe hacer es comprar barato y vender caro y viceversa. No le preocupa ni la economía ni como está una empresa. Un broker es una agencia que opera con capitales de terceros.

-La confusión es importante.

-No sé quién tiene menos ética, si Rastani en algunas cosas de lo que dice o la BBC al elegirlo. Los medios han de reflexionar sobre si hay que crear miedo constantemente.

-Discrepe de Rastani.

-Ha tenido sus cuatro minutos, pero tampoco se va a enriquecer. Se equivoca exagerando y asegurando que la gente va a perder sus ahorros.

-Coincida.

-Los bancos de inversión, como Goldman Sachs, gobiernan a los políticos. Eso es cierto. Y más desde que en 1992, uno de esos bancos, J.P. Morgan, creó los CDS, credit default swap, seguros de riesgo de impago.

-Explíquelo.

-El CDS es un indicador en el que se refleja el miedo que puede provocar un país o una empresa. Ahora se llama riesgo-país. Los CDS los creó una empresa privada, no los políticos, y mediante ellos se crea miedo para hacer reaccionar a los gobiernos.

-¿Y qué debería hacerse?

-Parecerá que tiro piedras sobre mi tejado, pero tengo mi ética. Hay que ir al virus: no se puede permitir que ahora mismo, entre cuatro compañías españolas, tengan 2.600 millones de acciones vendidas sin haberlas comprado. Prohibir posiciones bajistas no sirve de nada. Hay que obligarles a recomprar esas acciones hasta que se recupere el valor real de las empresas, que hoy no se ve reflejado en la bolsa. Hace falta un político valiente que diga que vender cosas que no se tienen carece de sentido.

- Aunque a usted le perjudique.

-Yo opero en el día a día, estoy entre los 12 más importantes de España. En la bolsa es impredecible qué va a pasar. Cada mañana empiezo con una estrategia nueva.

-Hoy [por ayer] no habrá tenido tiempo, con tanta entrevista.

-Sí, he dedicado el par de horas habitual. He operado con Metrovacesa, Quabit Inmobiliaria y Mediaset (Telecinco). He ganado un poco.


----------



## aksarben (18 Dic 2011)

Me pregunto si la IA de Pollastre reconocerá la marca del pollo este, en caso de que tradee de verdad... ienso:


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Me pregunto si la IA de Pollastre reconocerá la marca del pollo este, en caso de que tradee de verdad... ienso:



Tradea de verdad y te aseguro que es muy, muy bueno en esto


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Menos ver la tele y mas niveles xd
> 
> (podría añadir proyección para mañana del eur/dólar)
> 
> ...




IBEX
El canal principal de cotización se sitúa entre los niveles: 8.210-8.326

La ruptura de 8210 con volumen marca un nuevo nivel dentro del canal inferior en 7.954. Lo que nos dejaría en buena situación para buscar en las siguientes sesiones los 7.800 e intentar rebotar hacia los 8650.

Rompiendo por arriba el canal, tenemos el 8.404. Superando ese 8.404 entraría de nuevo dinero en largo hasta los 8.600.
Según el gráfico del post anterior la visita sería abajo en primer lugar.


DAX

5.794-5.714

Abajo: Suelo bastante sólido en 5.642

Arriba: 5.827-5.867


BBVA Intra rabioso en 5.88

Respecto al eur/dólar voy a empezar a probar el algoritmo final o como se llame eso hoy. Llevo varias sesiones operando con un resultado aceptable. 

Voy a trabajarlo un rato antes de que empiece a funcionar y si sale algo paso datos.

Por cierto ayer puse un gráfico con los niveles del IBEX y el aumento del volumen y un comentario para tener en cuenta, como siempre resumido al máximo. Para dar datos mas concienzudos ya tenemos a buenos expertos en el foro.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Dic 2011)

Gracias sir, en el ibex me descompasan, yo quería una caída mas abultada, de verdad pensé que esta era la semana en la que bertok nos recomendaría salir de la liquidez aburrida...


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias sir, en el ibex me descompasan, yo quería una caída mas abultada, de verdad pensé que esta era la semana en la que bertok nos recomendaría salir de la liquidez aburrida...



Una ruptura del canal inferior sin parada a repostar y creando nuevas zonas de negociación nos pueden llevar a suelos muy profundos. Los datos son día a día.

Lo mismo mañana las zonas de cotización creadas nos anuncian los 7400, aunque mi proyección (perdón, predicción ) a medio es que cerramos las últimas sesiones con alegría para el cuerpo. Alegrías alcistas digo....

No le extrañe que mañana tengamos uno de esos días que recorremos el campo de cabo a rabo, lo mismo la charla de Rajoy sirve de excusa...

P.D. Una cosa, tengo mucho miedo a la zona de los 1194 del SP a partir de ese momento, ya si que nos la jugamos con los cortos.


EUR/DOL 1.3108-1.3014 (1.2988).


----------



## J-Z (18 Dic 2011)

El punki ese lo vi en CA, pero ahí explicaba su afición que era hacer el iron man 7 veces seguidas o no sé que gaitas, total el pibe curra en activotrade imagino que mandrileando a los propios clientes pues ve sus SL ::


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias sir, en el ibex me descompasan, yo quería una caída mas abultada, de verdad pensé que esta era la semana en la que bertok nos recomendaría salir de la liquidez aburrida...



La liquidez es muy sana, y para no aburrirte algún scalp quita el mono.

Preveo bajadas muy, muy duras aunque el timing no lo tengo seguro. A día de hoy preveo algún pequeño rebote para luego caer a plomo con una caida muy dura.

Si comienza a caer sin hacer ese rebote, que dios pille a las gacelas confesadas.


----------



## mcd (18 Dic 2011)

por si es de vuestro interes

¿Subida de Bolsa a la vista?.

QUANTITATIVE EASING EN EUROPA y patada pa'lante


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Una ruptura del canal inferior sin parada a repostar y creando nuevas zonas de negociación nos pueden llevar a suelos muy profundos. Los datos son día a día.
> 
> Lo mismo mañana las zonas de cotización creadas nos anuncian los 7400, aunque mi proyección (perdón, predicción ) a medio es que cerramos las últimas sesiones con alegría para el cuerpo. Alegrías alcistas digo....
> 
> ...



¿quiere decir dolor y después verde?
¿en que se basa el algoritmo que esta desarrollando?8:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *¿quiere decir dolor y después verde?* Podría ser una opción, a ver como abren los futus.
> ¿en que se basa el algoritmo que esta desarrollando?8:










Está desarrollado pero para cada valor, índice, cruce tengo que ajustar algunos parámetros.

Por cierto todo esto lo subo a un blog para tenerlo a mano si salgo de casa, pero sin publicitarlo tengo visitas continuadas desde, sobre todo, USA, Alemania, R. Unido y Rusia (Algunas las tengo controladas ) pero el resto me escaman que se repitan a diario visitas. :

Los leoncios nos vigilan...o visitantes usan un "bouncer" o algo de eso. (Como no entiendo de informática en exceso, alguien que controle ¿puede ser que visitantes desde Ejpain hagan como que visitan desde el Cáucaso?)


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Entrevista a Josef...para abrir boca
> 
> 
> JOSEP-MARIA URETA
> ...



Aquí dejo el link del maestro Saez, superinteresante y al lorete! con lo que dice.

El Blog de WallStreet


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí dejo el link del maestro Saez, superinteresante y al lorete! con lo que dice.
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet



Buff es que se enrolla mucho, cuando ya te has chupado algún vídeo de él cansa. Por que no va al grano, me recuerda a un vendedor de feria, aunque sabe mucho de lo que está hablando.


17.08 habla de NH

18.30 Eur/Dólar

22.50 B. Valencia


----------



## VOTIN (18 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buff es que se enrolla mucho, cuando ya te has chupado algún vídeo de él cansa. Por que no va al grano, me recuerda a un vendedor de feria, aunque sabe mucho de lo que está hablando.
> 
> 
> 17.08 habla de NH
> ...



No habla,generaliza,no mas,no mas,.....::
Hay que ver la mania que le habeis cogido 
Esperemos que Janus tenga un buen dia mañana,aunque estoy seguro que la habran refinanciado y no quebrara


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2011)

Yo no sé ustedes, pero cuanto más veo el chart de Antena 3TV, más pienso que va a salir disparada hacia arriba.

Ha roto la directriz bajista con volumen y como mandan los cánones, está retrocediendo hacia ella con una acumulación muy notable en el volumen. Muy notable.

Con su debido stop, puede ser una opción de largo plazo. Si no se comporta bien, el stop hará su trabajo.

P.D: Si el gobierno le da por cerrar canales autonómicos, va a comenzar a generar más y mejores ingresos en publicidad. La Sexta desaparece y alguna más vendrá con el tema de la concentración (Telecinco ...).


----------



## J-Z (18 Dic 2011)

NH según Saez está "aparatosamente bajista" ya sabe sr Votin 

A3 con la compra de lasecta debería subir se supone.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no sé ustedes, pero cuanto más veo el chart de Antena 3TV, más pienso que va a salir disparada hacia arriba.
> 
> Ha roto la directriz bajista con volumen y como mandan los cánones, está retrocediendo hacia ella con una acumulación muy notable en el volumen. Muy notable.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que la sigo. Tiene unos ratios muy buenos.Roe y roa de los mas altos y un margen nada despreciable y creo q no estaba demasiado credito propulsada. Ahora estoy con el movil, mñn miro los datos en el excell y en el grafico y te lo digo con mas seguridad. Creo q tenia alguna alerta puesta a raiz de un excell que hice con los parametros del libro de galbraith( 1/per + roe) añadiendo alguno mas como deuda y cifra de negocio en funcion de su cotizacion.Lo malo la incertidumbre del sector.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no sé ustedes, pero cuanto más veo el chart de Antena 3TV, más pienso que va a salir disparada hacia arriba.
> 
> Ha roto la directriz bajista con volumen y como mandan los cánones, está retrocediendo hacia ella con una acumulación muy notable en el volumen. Muy notable.
> 
> ...



Pues mire usted que después de lo que se comentaba aquí el viernes, ayer tambien se me encendió esa lucecita... una de las "medidas" que anuncie Rajoy mañana... aunque luego quede en nada, para variar...


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Parece que los futuros vienen pidiendo guano...


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

No pude ver todo el programa ese de Salvados, pero ví un trozo donde salía Josef... lo explicó muy bien. ¿cuando lo pondrán el la web? ¿alguien sabe?

Recuerdan los anuncios del Tesoro que le puse antes... no sólo están en la ed. Americana de Reuters (y no en otras). Tambien me salen en Bloomberg.


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2011)

para mi gusto lo ha explicado regulero ... y lo del apalacamiento 400:1 (¿?) yo he llegado a ver (que no usar, ni de coña) 200:1 en forex. 

también debería haber comentado algo sobre los peligros del apalancamiento y lo rápido que se volatiliza el dinero si la posición va en tu contra.

que conste que me cae bien ... le tengo visto en varios vídeos deportivos


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Dic 2011)

Good Morning, Korea.

Ya tenemos la casa patas arriba sin habernos levantado aún. Los ministros de conferencia telefónica esta tarde. Esperemos que todos lleven suficiente cambio para la cabina. Y en Madrid el Sr. Rajoy dando explicaciones al pueblo alemán...







Es que hemos sido muy maaaaaalooooooos...

Última oportunidad para recuperar niveles con la esperanza que desde aquí no tengan altura suficiente para el triple mortal con tirabuzón que planean...

Por cierto: ¿alguien sabe cómo se dice "cocer habas" en alemán? > German president in peril over use of private villas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

*Antena3*

tal y como yo la veo







En mi opinión la entrada estaría sobre los 3.95€-3.90€. Los indicadores están giradospor lo que creo que seguirá corrigiendo. Ahí está un nivel que ha servido de soporte y también está el 61.9% fibo del BRA. ¿donde pondría el SL? Pues, sobre los 3,71€. Objetivos: 4.6->4.96->5.39

edito: olvidé comentar que para la consecución de los objetivos es condición _sine qua non_ superar la bajista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Sobre el sr. Ajram ¿Nos leera?¿posteará?

Ya sabemos que Mulder=Cárpatos ::

¿Que sabemos de este hombre?

Que hace mucho deporte, se gana la vida con esto y muchos tatuajes.

Candidatos foreros.

- yo hago deporte pero no gano un p. duro.
- chinito ese es más de levantamiento de peso en barra fija :XX:.
- Mr Claca, va al gym, pero su intención es más prosaica .
- FranR, mmm saco el tema. ¿megalomanía encubierta? ::
- Comte Pollastre? Se gana la vida con esto, le gusta correr, gustos neopunkindustrailes...:XX:
- MM too much lion for that?
- Bertok, aseveró que Ajram era muy bueno tradeando, ¿autobombo?
- D. Janus, nop, este está en hemisferio sur (creo) y no me lo imaginolleno de tatuajes
- Exc. Nico, encaja en algunos aspectos pero no me convence.


¿propuestas?

disclaimer: estoy enfermo con algo de fiebre....


----------



## Mulder (19 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre el sr. Ajram ¿Nos leera?¿posteará?
> 
> Ya sabemos que Mulder=Cárpatos ::
> 
> ...



Tómese algo, rápido, está ud. delirando :XX:


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Aunque el viernes no dejé por aquí niveles si los puse por el blog y me los traigo, aunque sea a toro pasado para puntualizar algún detalle que pude ver. Lo mismo ayuda un poco a dilucidar que puede pasar esta semana que entra. También algo de BBVA que me sale una entrada, posiblemente válida para un intra rapidito.
> 
> ...




Me lo traigo para acá...de momento parece que lo visto en el gráfico se cumple, ahora a ver los niveles, los del Eur/dol pese a estar en pruebas han medio funcionado.

Buenos días.

La cosa complicada el DAX casi en suelo de canal, esto tiene una pinta horrible.


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2011)

Buenos días,

Hemos cumplido el objetivo bajista pendiente del viernes.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

TEF ya ha tocado los 12,80.

Rebote o guano.

En finssssss

Buenos días por cierto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hemos cumplido el objetivo bajista pendiente del viernes.



¿se refiere a su humillante error de 3pts en el ibex? ::



:XX: :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿se refiere a su humillante error de 3pts en el ibex? ::
> 
> 
> 
> :XX: :Aplauso:



Correcto, pero de hecho el objetivo eran los 140. Los 150 el nivel de referencia como soporte, y mira lo rápido que se ha recuperado. Como comenté el viernes, pueden perderse intradía, pero no deben perforarse con ganas.

Y, por cierto, cuídate, que en la Iglesia somos pocos y la defensa de la fe no puede permitirse el lujo de perder uno de sus paladines.


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> DAX
> 
> 5.794-5.714
> 
> ...



El nivel inferior del canal bajista ha aguantado como un campeón, enviando la cotización a la parte alta. Ahora que enseñen las cartas...


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2011)

Que haya volatilidad en estos niveles es normal y yo diría que casi deseable, porque para hacer un suelo es necesario que muchos inversores deshagan posiciones con miedo, lo cual menea la cotización arriba y abajo. Lo importante es que al final rompa al alza.

Recuerdo que el nivel de confirmación para ir tranquilos son los 8.370.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre el sr. Ajram ¿Nos leera?¿posteará?
> 
> Ya sabemos que Mulder=Cárpatos ::
> 
> ...



Madrid ................


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Dic 2011)

Janus se arriesga con unas cifras hoy? O una tendencia?

Al Sr. FranR ya le debo un par de cañas solo de hoy


----------



## aksarben (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Madrid ................



Entiéndale, la fiebre, ya se sabe ::


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Janus se arriesga con unas cifras hoy? O una tendencia?
> 
> Al Sr. FranR ya le debo un par de cañas solo de hoy



Estoy saliendo de viaje, en un rato, por dos días. Va a costar estar al tanto más que por el movil (complicado de postear).

Antena 3TV pinta bien con la debida protección.

Por lo que veo, muchísimo cuidado con los cortos. Se percibe una vuelta importante pero aún no hay señal confirmada. El SP lo podría posponer yendose a la zona de los 1180 aprox. Si no lo hace, tendremos una vuelta importante.

Prisa .... a ver si se deciden ya de una puñetera vez!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Madrid ................



Casi!

Por sus comentarios le imaginaba por alli.

¿estaré tomando medicina equivocada?







edito: buen viaje sr. Janus. 
No tenga prisa con las prisas ::


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Prisa, la supuesta bajada de barrida de stops ya está hecha. Si tiene que subir, salvo otra barrida, debería comenzar asap!.

Ánimo compradores, no miréis los libros!


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Casi!
> 
> Por sus comentarios le imaginaba por alli.
> 
> ¿estaré tomando medicina equivocada?



No se preocupe porque en cierta medida ha acertado. Estoy al sur del norte.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Prisa, le está entrando pasta y están desapareciendo posiciones de venta que se veían en el libro de órdenes L2.


----------



## aksarben (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Casi!
> 
> Por sus comentarios le imaginaba por alli.
> 
> ¿estaré tomando medicina equivocada?



Si la pastilla tiene dibujitos, desconfíe xD


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Se acabo me lo he montado de Pollastre, he pillado subida y dejo la bajada con stop perseguidor....señores hasta la tarde.

P.D. Dejo orden en el BBVA, por lo de la Junta y tal...


----------



## pollastre (19 Dic 2011)

Bravissimo bambino,


yo cierro un par de asuntos y me quito de enmedio también, máximo media hora... que me voy a casa, hoy me toca montaje de árbol navideño (este año voy con un "ligero" retraso debido a viajes y asuntos varios).

El año pasado las luces del exterior aguantaron... no las robaron (para mi gran sorpresa, debo añadir). Veamos si éste año, con el recrudecimiento de la crisis, aguantan también.




FranR dijo:


> Se acabo me lo he montado de Pollastre, he pillado subida y dejo la bajada con stop perseguidor....señores hasta la tarde.
> 
> P.D. Dejo orden en el BBVA, por lo de la Junta y tal...


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bravissimo bambino,
> 
> 
> yo cierro un par de asuntos y me quito de enmedio también, máximo media hora... que me voy a casa, hoy me toca montaje de árbol navideño (este año voy con un "ligero" retraso debido a viajes y asuntos varios).
> ...



No robaron las bombillas porque lo que necesitan robar es la electricidad... y no se puede llevar en una cantimplora.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, le está entrando pasta y están desapareciendo posiciones de venta que se veían en el libro de órdenes L2.



Sigue entrando dinero, hands on!, hands on!

Esta mejor, en las posiciones de compra comienzan a haber órdenes redondas y grandes, de los que saben lo que hacen. En el dinero, órdenes pequeñas, ni siquiera órdenes fantasma se ven.

Venga que no lo joda una noticia contraria.


----------



## pollastre (19 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No robaron las bombillas porque lo que necesitan robar es la electricidad... y no se puede llevar en una cantimplora.



No sé, no sé... había tres ristras de luces de las grandes (24€ cada una) además de una base de enchufes especial para exteriores (18€). No las tenía todas conmigo de que no "volasen"...

En un arranque de Rambo de los Cárpatos, disimulé la base de enchufes tapándola con hojas secas :::: y bueno, ya digo, al final pasaron todas las navidades sin "volar".

Ahora, este año.... veremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé, no sé... había tres ristras de luces de las grandes (24€ cada una) además de una base de enchufes especial para exteriores (18€). No las tenía todas conmigo de que no "volasen"...
> 
> En un arranque de Rambo de los Cárpatos, disimulé la base de enchufes tapándola con hojas secas :::: y bueno, ya digo, al final pasaron todas las navidades sin "volar".
> 
> Ahora, este año.... veremos.



Me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de rambo de los cárpatos. Si pasar de nivel a Comando de la penibética, enrolle un hilo metalico alrededor de los cables de las luces, conéctelo a sus camu-enchufes y ya verá que nadie le toca sus luces navideñas. No olvide poner una pequeña resistencia para evitar cortocircuitos. Ya nos contará los villancicos que se oyen...


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé, no sé... había tres ristras de luces de las grandes (24€ cada una) además de una base de enchufes especial para exteriores (18€). No las tenía todas conmigo de que no "volasen"...
> 
> *En un arranque de Rambo de los Cárpatos, disimulé la base de enchufes tapándola con hojas secas* :::: y bueno, ya digo, al final pasaron todas las navidades sin "volar".
> 
> Ahora, este año.... veremos.



Se nota(porque este año volverá a ponerlas) que de manera sorprendente no hecho a arder...


----------



## pollastre (19 Dic 2011)

Hum... wise, wise.... 

Pero la resistencia amortiguaría el poder disuasorio de ese invento...

Tal vez no pondría la resistencia, y en su lugar instalaría un magnetotérmico al principio de ese cable, ya dentro de casa. El ínclito caco se freirá igual, y a mí no me tirará esa línea de potencia en casa, a la que por cierto también tengo conectada la vinoteca. 

Sería una tragedia que un día, al volver a casa, me encontrase con que esa línea ha saltado y los vinos están por encima de 17ºC.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de rambo de los cárpatos. Si pasar de nivel a Comando de la penibética, enrolle un hilo metalico alrededor de los cables de las luces, conéctelo a sus camu-enchufes y ya verá que nadie le toca sus luces navideñas. No olvide poner una pequeña resistencia para evitar cortocircuitos. Ya nos contará los villancicos que se oyen...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... wise, wise....
> 
> Pero la resistencia amortiguaría el poder disuasorio de ese invento...
> 
> ...



Entiendo sus miedos, pero vea que si el maleante, que hay que ser malvado para robar luces navideñas, es tenaz, la capacidad disuasoria del dispositivo habrá desaparecido al haber saltado el magnetotérmico. En su caso sería como la picadura de una abeja, _only one shot_.

Si quiere, para añadir poder destructor al invento, conecte algunos condensadores en serie y empape el suelo... entonces..... MUAHAHAHAHAAH


Voy a por la medicina...

edito: bueno si lo que quiere es matar a base de bien, póngalos en paralelo :XX:


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Prisa, veo el libro de órdenes congelado desde hace un buen rato pero no veo que esté suspendida. What's happening?, oh my god, pepon's presence.

Edito: Ya se ha movido, falsa alarma ... pero apenas hay cruce de órdenes ... y eso que venía moviéndose ...

Edito: Sigue apareciendo mucha pasta en el lado del dinero ... y el lado del papel está bastante flojo. No quiere decir nada porque en un pis pas lo dan la vuelta ... pero es bueno.


----------



## pollastre (19 Dic 2011)

Llegados a este punto de sofisticación, yo añadiría también un sistema de backup. La seguridad de mis adornos navideños off-shore (exteriores) depende demasiado de la electricidad.

Un despliegue zapador de cepos para osos convenientemente ocultos con hojas secas, bastará para el caso de interrupción del suministro eléctrico.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entiendo sus miedos, pero vea que si el maleante, que hay que ser malvado para robar luces navideñas, es tenaz, la capacidad disuasoria del dispositivo habrá desaparecido al haber saltado el magnetotérmico. En su caso sería como la picadura de una abeja, _only one shot_.
> 
> Si quiere, para añadir poder destructor al invento, conecte algunos condensadores en serie y empape el suelo... entonces..... MUAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

sr guybrush, particularmente le agradeceria que incluyese el volumen en los graficos que cuelga. 

obrigado!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, veo el libro de órdenes congelado desde hace un buen rato pero no veo que esté suspendida. What's happening?, oh my god, pepon's presence.



[YOUTUBE]L8V0Kai98wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2011)

Tienen ganas de carne asada con tanto artilugio anticaco.
Piense que el olor de "pollo sucarrrado" que dejará el caco le impedirá degustar los vinos durante unos días...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

por cierto, alguien sabe a que hora dan el show de angela merkel y su teleñeco mariguano?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sr guybrush, particularmente le agradeceria que incluyese el volumen en los graficos que cuelga.
> 
> obrigado!



Últimamente lo estoy haciendo, mire el de a3 por ejemplo. Lo que pasa es que estoy en casa con el netbook y si pongo los nombres de los indicadores no veo nádená 

Por cierto, la canción del video que he colgado va a ser mi canción de las plusvis GÜENISIMA!

Sr Janus, el hecho de que no guanee después del volumen del viernes no es mala noticia. Esperemos. Caso guani, pues SL y a buscarme otra canción ::


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> por cierto, alguien sabe a que hora dan el show de angela merkel y su teleñeco mariguano?



Si la dá por no decir nada contrario (ya no digo que diga algo positivo), vendría la vuelta, o el vueltón.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Últimamente lo estoy haciendo, mire el de a3 por ejemplo. Lo que pasa es que estoy en casa con el netbook y si pongo los nombres de los indicadores no veo nádená
> 
> Por ciero, la canción del video que he colgado va a ser mi canción de las plusvis GÜENISIMA!



en propiedades graficos se puede escojer si uno quiere que aparezca el nombre del indicador: siempre, nunca o solo al paso del cursor.

gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si la dá por no decir nada contrario (ya no digo que diga algo positivo), vendría la vuelta, o el vueltón.



Otra vez para abajo?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si la dá por no decir nada contrario (ya no digo que diga algo positivo), vendría la vuelta, o el vueltón.



precisamente, cuando hablan los perroflautas, mejor estar fuera de mercado.

no valoro la posible reaccion del mercado, no me atrevo, me conformo con saber cuando estar fuera de mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> en propiedades graficos se puede escojer si uno quiere que aparezca el nombre del indicador: siempre, nunca o solo al paso del cursor.
> 
> gracias de todos modos.



Eso lo sabía, gracias de todas formas. Mi comentario iba con la intencion de mostrarle que últimamente si lo vengo usando, aunque no muestre a veces el nombre del indicador.

Del hilo de PRISA en diasdebolsa

_El retraso en el acuerdo puede suponer caídas adicionales
Prisa no ha conseguido cerrar el acuerdo definitivo antes del vencimiento de hoy, creemos que por la complejidad del proceso dado el elevado número de entidades con las que negociar. Sin embargo, apostamos por que sí se firmará la refinanciación puesto que, según nuestras estimaciones, los flujos de caja de Prisa garantizan el repago de su deuda. Por ello, creemos que Prisa tendrá que pedir un waiver (dispensa temporal a cambio de una comisión) para este vencimiento pero que el acuerdo llegará. Aprovecharíamos una reacción negativa de la cotización por este retraso para tomar posiciones en el valor. _

Compra con el rumor....


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2011)

No sé para qué os complicais la vida viendo cómo ganar dinero, si existe algo llamado BME.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Otra vez para abajo?



Para arriba, para arriba ....


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso lo sabía, gracias de todas formas. Mi comentario iba con la intencion de mostrarle que últimamente si lo vengo usando, aunque no muestre a veces el nombre del indicador.
> 
> Del hilo de PRISA en diasdebolsa
> 
> ...



Han metido una subida ahora con órdenes redondas y grandes.
Un waiver sería buena noticia porque supone un OK muy probable. Para decir que no, ya lo hubieran hecho y hubieran roto la baraja.:8:

Vean ustedes la vela en horas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

GT, ahora lo vi. mejor me voy a quitar las legañas de los hogos..


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2011)

Parece que estan activando el turbo mode.

Por cierto, preciosos datos de españa, para disfrutarlos lo que de de si el dia.


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2011)

diosmercado dijo:


> Parece que estan activando el turbo mode.
> 
> Por cierto, preciosos datos de españa, para disfrutarlos lo que de de si el dia.



No te creas, hasta que no haya un giro claro esto son sólo bandazos.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

Venga preciosa ...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Hoy toca que janus se pague unas cañas,llevan una subida de casi el 5%
El rocinante se esta convirtiendo en Babieca


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2011)

pollastre los niveles para hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

[YOUTUBE]L8V0Kai98wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Pues yo no termino de ver esto rebotar.

Hace ligeros intentos pero nada firme.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2011)

Buenos días

Como saben,, tan solo llevo un mes mirando esto de la bolsa, pues tengo el pie "estropeado" y este negocio me entretiene mucho y con dos operaciones pequeñas para probar.

Bien hoy haciendo cuentas he descubierto que el banco se lleva el 1,47%, Así, tan pancho... si gano como si pierdo....Conclusión lógica cambiar de banco.

He leído en post anteriores que ING tiene tarifas moderadas. Yo por ahora solo pretendo comprar y vender acc, nada más (1º regla: solo aquello que entiendes y no del todo porque nunca se entiende porque suben o bajan)... 
Asi que si alguien me quiere hacer alguna recomendación, lo agradeceré, de momento con oraciones que mis ganancias no dan para más


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

[Gutural mode=ON]
Pronostico los 10700 antes de que acabe el año...
[Gutural mode=OFF]


Satanás, SAL de ese cuerpo... :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Como saben,, tan solo llevo un mes mirando esto de la bolsa, pues tengo el pie "estropeado" y este negocio me entretiene mucho y con dos operaciones pequeñas para probar.
> 
> ...



Bankinter.................................................


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> [Gutural mode=ON]
> Pronostico los 10700 antes de que acabe el año...
> [Gutural mode=OFF]
> 
> ...



Querra usted decir SATANAS, SAN de ese cuerpo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Como saben,, tan solo llevo un mes mirando esto de la bolsa, pues tengo el pie "estropeado" y este negocio me entretiene mucho y con dos operaciones pequeñas para probar.
> 
> ...



El de ing está bien en cuantoa comisiones. Pero es un broker tipo salpicadero de un panda. Ej. no SL en mercaos fuera de españa (desconozco la razón), no se puede poner un SL y a la vez una orden de venta, gráficos regulares (eso no esproblema si te abres cuenta en prorealtime gratuita).

Espero que te sirva la info, y ya otros foreros te darán su opinión.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Venga preciosa ...



Me uno a sus plegarias, yo también estoy embarcado en esta empresa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

DAXX, me parece que estan:


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

¿a que se debe el volumen bajisimo de Nhh?
¿Habra tocado fondo?
Comandante Janus,informe de daños en las suites del ala de proa


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankinter.................................................



Disculpe mi ignorancia, pero Bankinter no es del Santander???


Uy, uy uy a mi que el señor Botin and company, se pasen la década en los tribunales por tramposos y chanchulleros, la verdad es que mucha confianza no dan. Es san lo tengo prohibido por motivos genéticos


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy toca que janus se pague unas cañas,llevan una subida de casi el 5%
> El rocinante se esta convirtiendo en Babieca



Venga con las antenas 3TV.

Si contratan en exclusiva :XX: los partidos del Barsa ... tendrán audiencia mundial :XX:


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Dic 2011)

Yo opero con ING y para empezar está bien.

Pero si vas a corto plazo (máximo semana) las comisiones de compra/venta no compensan. Mejor un broker de verdad. Aunque para ir a largo plazo si está bien, pero creo que no es el momento de comprar las acciones y dejarlas dormir.

A parte, si le faltan cosillas. El SL dinámico por ejemplo.

Lo de los graficos, yo tengo cuenta gratuita en prorealtime (datos a cierre de sesión) y es cierto que no hay color. El problema es que es MUY complejo. Yo estoy empezando a ver que es lo del análisis técnico, y hasta que no tienes una referencia que te ayude un poco, todo te suena a chino.

Yo me estoy planteando buscar otro, sobre todo para ahorrar algo en comisiones. Pero primero tengo que aprender bastante más, eso es lo fundamental.

PD: estoy dentro de PRISA y de ENAGAS, tras las perdidas de la semana pasada parece que esta me estoy empezando a reponer un poco.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿a que se debe el volumen bajisimo de Nhh?
> ¿Habra tocado fondo?
> Comandante Janus,informe de daños en las suites del ala de proa



Pues no lo sé. Supongo que no habrá incautos que quieran montarse en ese autobús. Estoy a puntito de salir de viaje y esta noche duermo en un hotel de ellos. Por si ... me llevo una manta en la maleta no sea que terminemos si calefacción.

Decíamos ayer este fin de semana que el tema está jodido y que las dos próximas velas con importantes. De momento, sale rana por lo que ya pueden ir pidiendo un crédito para hacer compras masivas a ver si lo enchufan.

Voy a revisar el gráfico ..... hostía, se le está cayendo una de las Hs. En cuanto se le caiga la otra ya solo quedarán escombros::

Edito: cruce los dedos para que no pierda los 2,05. Salve los muebles para poder volver a la JGA de su tocayo Botín.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

TEF no termina de romper los 13 por arriba, llega a 12,99 y se da la vuelta.

Así lleva toda la mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Venga con las antenas 3TV.
> 
> Si contratan en exclusiva :XX: los partidos del Barsa ... tendrán audiencia mundial :XX:



También va montado en A3...es ustéc el ghkghk de los medios de _des_información!!!


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues no lo sé. Supongo que no habrá incautos que quieran montarse en ese autobús. Estoy a puntito de salir de viaje y esta noche duermo en un hotel de ellos. Por si ... me llevo una manta en la maleta no sea que terminemos si calefacción.
> 
> Decíamos ayer este fin de semana que el tema está jodido y que las dos próximas velas con importantes. De momento, sale rana por lo que ya pueden ir pidiendo un crédito para hacer compras masivas a ver si lo enchufan.
> 
> ...



Comandante!!!!!!!!!
Estamos en 2.05
NIVEL CRITICO
Toda la tripulacion se dispone a abandonar el barco
Solo yo permanecere en el o sobrevive el barco o nos hundimos juntos

La gacetilla sigue aguantuando la subida


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Joder con el discurso de Rajoy...tengo mis dudas de que la bolsa vaya a subir después de estooooo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

mariguano en tve 24h en directo.

ha dicho algo importgante o aun va por la parte de autobombo y platillo, QUE NO ESTAMOS TAN MAL!!!!


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Joer yo hoy no soy capaz de seguir... es cosa mía o el euro está remolón??


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

1º estabilidad presupuestaria
2º saneamiento del sector financiero
3º reformas estructurales


es como una fanta que la abres con ilusion y te das cuenta que no tiene gas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

jojoojo lo de ahora si que es bueno...

_Rajoy prevé sanear los balances con la venta de viviendas en manos de la banca
El futuro presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, ha asegurado que la primera medida en el sector financiero será el saneamiento de los balances, para lo que es necesario la venta de los inmuebles terminados en manos de las entidades financieras._

_Rajoy confirma que autónomos y pymes no pagarán IVA
Rajoy confirma que autónomos y pymes no pagarán IVA hasta que cobren las facturas correspondientes._


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> jojoojo lo de ahora si que es bueno...
> 
> _Rajoy prevé sanear los balances con la venta de viviendas en manos de la banca
> El futuro presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, ha asegurado que la primera medida en el sector financiero será el saneamiento de los balances, para lo que es necesario la venta de los inmuebles terminados en manos de las entidades financieras._
> ...



bueno y que esperabas de un registrados con *5 viviendas*::


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

conclusiones?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 Dic 2011)

Tratar de sostener mercado inmo.
Nucleares.
Oposiciones 0 salvo FCSE.
Turismo de calidad en chanclas.
Viejunocracia rules.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 Dic 2011)

Mamadas gratis...ah no, eso no ha dicho.


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2011)

me ha quedado todo muy muy clarito 
:


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2011)

Carpatos me sorprende, casi alegrandose de la deduccion y tal y tal.

No se salva ni un puto politico en este pais, ZP por inutil y Rajao por mentiroso. Tambien puede valer al reves en un futuro proximo.


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

Janus dónde ves el tiempo real de Prisa?

He entrado esta mañana a 0,83.

SL a 0,815


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Janus dónde ves el tiempo real de Prisa?
> 
> He entrado esta mañana a 0,83.
> 
> SL a 0,815



SL demasiado ajustado, ¿no cree?

Yo voy desde 0.835 el viernes y, como ya comenté, SL 0.8


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Por fin una medida competente, pero se ha equivocado de verbo... No es un 'saneamiento' de los balances, sino una destrucción total de los balance :XX: E igual tiene el permiso de la Merkel y el ex-GS, Draghi, porque sino ya me explicará como lo va a hacer.
> 
> ¿No se lo dejaron ya clarito a los banquitos las firmas de capital riesgo guiris especializadas en el mercado inmobiliario? Reducciones del 60% sobre el precio actual en balance y "empezamos a hablar". Que dejen caer a plomo el precio y a lo mejor aparecen compradores, como cualquier mercado en fase depresiva-muerte los precios tienen que bajar mucho para que haya un atisbo de recuperación.
> 
> Si lo que pretenden es vender al precio actual van apañados.



Considero que esa medida, y la de no pagar el iva de las facturas hasta que no se salden las deudas con la administración, eran necesarias desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SL demasiado ajustado, ¿no cree?
> 
> Yo voy desde 0.835 el viernes y, como ya comenté, SL 0.8



Tal vez, tal vez...si le digo la verdad lo he puesto esta mañana al ver que había tocado 0.805 y que esto iba "parriba"...si no va "parriba" igual le daba por bajar y bajar....por lo que mejor salirse antes.

Ahora está en calma, valoraré lo del stop.

Usted lo ve por su broker? Que se me va por los cerros de Úbeda


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

Otra medida interesante es la de las prejubilaciones....había gente prejubilandose con 50 años....no me jodais


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Tal vez, tal vez...si le digo la verdad lo he puesto esta mañana al ver que había tocado 0.805 y que esto iba "parriba"...si no va "parriba" igual le daba por bajar y bajar....por lo que mejor salirse antes.
> 
> Ahora está en calma, valoraré lo del stop.
> 
> Usted lo ve por su broker? Que se me va por los cerros de Úbeda



Cuando caiga caera de golpe,el gacelio no podra escapar de los corrales
La realidad economica se impondra
y la realidad es que esta quebrada

De prisa vendran muchas prisas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2011)

Buenas prisas, que digo, tardes.

¿Como andan ustedes, largos, cortos, liquidez?






Esta montaña rusa me marea. 

Funciono la entrada en TEF 12,78€ salida 13€. 

Estoy ultimando un nuevo proyecto que me retirara un tiempo de este mundo, les seguire leyendo, y que obtengan muchas plusvalias. Alguien dijo que los de este hilo estabamos como cabras, pues tengo que darle la razon, porque hay que estarlo para emprender un negocio en España en estos momentos.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas prisas, que digo, tardes.
> 
> ¿Como andan ustedes, largos, cortos, liquidez?
> 
> ...



Tambien se podia haber ido a los 12,5
algunos la esperabamos por ahi


----------



## The Hellion (19 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas prisas, que digo, tardes.
> 
> ¿Como andan ustedes, largos, cortos, liquidez?
> 
> ...



Le encontraremos entonces en el subforo de emprendedores, hablando con lorca, ¿no?

Ese sí que es un foro de gente sensata, y no esta jaula de grillos. :XX::XX:

Cuando haya acabado la financiación triple F (friends, family and fools), acuérdese de sus viejos amigos del hilo, que ghkghk puede ser muy buen ángel.


----------



## Topongo (19 Dic 2011)

fff a donde se nos va BME?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Por fin una medida competente, pero se ha equivocado de verbo... No es un 'saneamiento' de los balances, sino una destrucción total de los balance :XX: E igual tiene el permiso de la Merkel y el ex-GS, Draghi, porque sino ya me explicará como lo va a hacer.



banco malo?


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2011)

Hellion, entre BME, las americanas, el piso y las coronas noruegas cash... Me queda para esto:

Para todos aquellos fanáticos de la trilogía Back to Future y que soñamos con tener el _DeLorean DMC 12 , les tengo una gran noticia, la compañía DMC en asociación con la firma Epic EV anunció que para el 2013 el mítico vehículo regresará a la línea de producción. El nuevo DeLorean DMC 12 podrá acelerar de 0 a 100 kilómetrosen menos de 8 segundos y alcanzar una velocidad de 200Km/h.

Al exterior, conserva la imagen retro y las puertas de ala de gaviota que posicionaron al DeLorean DMC 12 en la década de los ochenta. En el interior se integra dispositivos de navegación GPS y sistema de entretenimiento con conectividad para iPod/iPhone. Todo por 90.000 dólares._













y algunas ginebras. Así que muy buena debe ser la idea de Chinito para que renuncie al DeLorean.


----------



## J-Z (19 Dic 2011)

Estamos de rally.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Estamos de rally.



Investor Sentiment: Santa Claus Rally | ZeroHedge


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2011)

Vamos ya con el rally, que estamos de Navidad


----------



## burbufilia (19 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Como saben,, tan solo llevo un mes mirando esto de la bolsa, pues tengo el pie "estropeado" y este negocio me entretiene mucho y con dos operaciones pequeñas para probar.
> 
> ...




ING para buy to hold. La compraventa no es barata en ING. Lo barato es el mantenimiento. 

Para cobertura o especulación, Renta4, aunque para gustos, colores.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Venga,venga!!!!!
suban a los autobuses que esto va pa" rriba!!!!!
compren que se acaban!!!!1


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Venga,venga!!!!!
> suban a los autobuses que esto va pa" rriba!!!!!
> compren que se acaban!!!!1


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Dic 2011)

De Carpatos:


Intradía	
En general la mayoría de operadores coincide en que el volumen que se está viendo en todas las bolsas europeas está claramente por debajo de lo normal.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hellion, entre BME, las americanas, el piso y las coronas noruegas cash... Me queda para esto:
> 
> Para todos aquellos fanáticos de la trilogía Back to Future y que soñamos con tener el _DeLorean DMC 12 , les tengo una gran noticia, la compañía DMC en asociación con la firma Epic EV anunció que para el 2013 el mítico vehículo regresará a la línea de producción. El nuevo DeLorean DMC 12 podrá acelerar de 0 a 100 kilómetrosen menos de 8 segundos y alcanzar una velocidad de 200Km/h.
> 
> ...



Vehículos de ocasión : De Lorean, DE LOREAN, DMC-12 AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo







Porque más vale de delorean clásico en mano que futuro con conectividad iphone volando...

Eso sí, el motor de fluzo lo tiene que poner usted.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Yo sólo quería salirme de TEF sin muchos daños...como lo ven ustedes?


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo sólo quería salirme de TEF sin muchos daños...como lo ven ustedes?



sin muchos daños o sin muchos años... ??

espere un pelín a ver qué manda el jefe...


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> sin muchos daños o sin muchos años... ??
> 
> espere un pelín a ver qué manda el jefe...



Juasssssssssssssss

Que malvado¡


----------



## aksarben (19 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El nuevo DeLorean DMC 12 podrá acelerar de 0 a 100 kilómetrosen menos de 8 segundos y alcanzar una velocidad de 200Km/h.



¿200 km/h? ¿No salta a los 140? ¿El nuevo viene con el condensador de fluzo roto? ::


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿200 km/h? ¿No salta a los 140? ¿El nuevo viene con el condensador de fluzo roto? ::



le iba a dar un zankiu ... pero ¿no serían 140 miilas/horas?

aahh! qué gran duda 

firkazos del hilo, os Himvoco :XX:


----------



## holgazan (19 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo sólo quería salirme de TEF sin muchos daños...como lo ven ustedes?



¿Que cómo lo vemos?

Pues muy jodido.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> ¿Que cómo lo vemos?
> 
> Pues muy jodido.



Yo tb..por eso pregunto :´´(


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> ¿Que cómo lo vemos?
> 
> Pues muy jodido.



pues yo lo veo todo muy bien y cito de un nosequién de este mediodía:

"Desaparecerán los nubarrones, levantaremos la cabeza y llegará el día en el que se hablará de España para bien, el día en que volvamos la vista atrás y no recordemos los sacrificios. Ese es nuestro deber"

:: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> le iba a dar un zankiu ... pero ¿no serían 140 miilas/horas?
> 
> aahh! qué gran duda
> 
> firkazos del hilo, os Himvoco :XX:



Let me google that for you


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let me google that for you



me lo tengo bien merecido ::


resuelvo la pregunta trivial de la tarde: 
88 millas por hora; en el Sistema Internacional de Unidades equivale aproximadamente a 141 kilómetros por hora


----------



## aksarben (19 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> le iba a dar un zankiu ... pero ¿no serían 140 miilas/horas?
> 
> aahh! qué gran duda
> 
> firkazos del hilo, os Himvoco :XX:



Su carencia de frikismo resulta molesta.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Menudo Rally corto no?


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2011)

El gallegismo mariano se apodera del ibex, no se si subimos o bajamos


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

con ZP andábamos perdidos... y con Rajoy no nos encontramos...


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Videoconferencia del eurogrupo. Momento volátil..... A ver que deciden los prendas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Dic 2011)

Primero el frikismo:


ghkghk dijo:


> Hellion, entre BME, las americanas, el piso y las coronas noruegas cash... Me queda para esto:
> 
> Para todos aquellos fanáticos de la trilogía Back to Future y que soñamos con tener el _DeLorean DMC 12 , les tengo una gran noticia, la compañía DMC en asociación con la firma Epic EV anunció que para el 2013 el mítico vehículo regresará a la línea de producción. El nuevo DeLorean DMC 12 podrá acelerar de 0 a 100 kilómetrosen menos de 8 segundos y alcanzar una velocidad de 200Km/h.
> 
> ...





The Hellion dijo:


> Vehículos de ocasión : De Lorean, DE LOREAN, DMC-12 AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Para recordarles que el nuevo DeLorean además de todo, es eléctrico:


> Su apariencia externa se mantendrá intacta (más les conviene), *pero en su interior tendrá un motor eléctrico capaz de entregar 260 caballos*, con una velocidad máxima de 201 kilómetros por hora.



Sólo falta adaptarlo para que genere la electricidad con basura y a volar (metafóricamente hablando ) )

Y ahora un post que leí el otro día y que no pude comentar en su momento...


The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Para qué quiere usted los coches en la exposición? Llévelos al Ascari y estírese, una invitación al hilo a una prueba vertical de BMWs, desde el 1 al 8.
> 
> Luego, *para los que empiezan con X*, *ya reservamos un resort en alguna estación de esquí*. Pregúntele al Sr. Votin, que se va a quedar con unos cuantos hoteles, a ver dónde tienen uno bueno para el trail.



... espero que no esté pensando en un X6... quisiera colgar el vídeo de la prueba que hicieron en TopGear, pero no lo consigo ni siquiera en su web. El caso es que era bastante "curioso"

Dejo aquí los enlaces por si se soluciona el error:
Clarkson tests the BMW X6 part 1 (series 14, episode 7) - BBC Top Gear
Clarkson tests the BMW X6 part 2 (series 14, episode 7) - BBC Top Gear

(No sale muy bien parado, aunque reconozco que Clarkson tiene muy mala baba para según que coches...  )

PD: Edito, aquí una parte de lo que sale en esos vídeos: Jeremy CLARKSON tests the new BMW X6 offroad, on grass and snow | Facebook :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Videoconferencia del eurogrupo. Momento volátil..... A ver que deciden los prendas.



¿dónde se puede seguir?


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde se puede seguir?



Ni idea supongo que luego habrá rueda de prensa. Como saquen el tema del papelón de Rajoy..habrá sangre...bueno los primeros latigazos ya han llegado


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde se puede seguir?



Lo siento, no está invitado a la videoconferencia... ¿o es usted MAriano?


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Dic 2011)

Que velotes se está marcando el IBEX, así da gusto ver este Rally!


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

El Sp... lo van a volver a clavar en los 1215... como si lo viera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde se puede seguir?



Es un chat privado y ustéc un voyeur ::

Por cierto, viendo como cotizan los bancos franchutes, me reafirmo en cual de ellos huele a avestruz... Esta tarde colgaré una grafiquita


----------



## Seren (19 Dic 2011)

Bueno bueno, a más de un largo le han pillado en calzoncillos


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Tiene cojones de acabar en rojo despues del dia lechuguero que lleva


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Bueno bueno, a más de un largo le han pillado en calzoncillos



Pues la voz de alarma de lo que iba a pasar se ha dado, es lo que tiene el foro "no se nos escapa una"::


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Dic 2011)

llevamos unos dias raros raros o es q ha vuelto al trabajo el broker q confunde la b con la m?


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene cojones de acabar en rojo despues del dia lechuguero que lleva



Ya les decía yo que este era el rally de los micromachines..


----------



## Mulder (19 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Las prisa se quedan en 0
A los hoteles los estan sujetando y empujando a la baja
Las demas ni fu ni fa
Estan animando a entrar pero no hay volumen


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Dic 2011)

de todas maneras aun no hemos roto nada (en gUSA), asi q no panda el cunico

el DAX, por decir, podia estar haciendo hasta un doble suelo........ tengan cuidado en las lonjas de pescado (explicacion en el video de salvados)


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

veremos la subasta...


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> de todas maneras aun no hemos roto nada (en gUSA), asi q no panda el cunico
> 
> el DAX, por decir, podia estar haciendo hasta un doble suelo........ tengan cuidado en las lonjas de pescado (explicacion en el video de salvados)



Los dobles suelos son figuras validas en intradia?
No tiene que darse en periodos más largos para tener algo de efectividad?


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las prisa se quedan en 0
> A los hoteles los estan sujetando y empujando a la baja
> Las demas ni fu ni fa
> Estan animando a entrar pero no hay volumen



Votín, donde mira usted la cotización en tiempo real de prisa y nhh?


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Los dobles suelos son figuras validas en intradia?
> No tiene que darse en periodos más largos para tener algo de efectividad?



No tengo ni idea pero tal como está el patio creo que la válidez anterior no garantiza la validez actual,  esto esta trucado

PD qe me regañan los técnicos por mi osadia


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Votín, donde mira usted la cotización en tiempo real de prisa y nhh?



En el broker de bankinter


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene cojones de acabar en rojo despues del dia lechuguero que lleva





Claca dijo:


> No te creas, hasta que no haya un giro claro esto son sólo bandazos.



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Es volatilidad, y como también apuntaba antes, no tiene por qué ser especialmente mala simpre que se respeten niveles y logre romper al alza los ya comentados 8.370 puntos:







Seguimos en el mismo guión de la semana pasada.


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

¿Tiene mala pinta o solo me lo parece?::::::


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> ...
> 
> P.D. Una cosa, tengo mucho miedo a la zona de los 1194 del SP a partir de ese momento, ya si que nos la jugamos con los cortos.
> 
> ...



Objetivo del SP primero, porqueyolovalgo...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Es volatilidad, y como también apuntaba antes, no tiene por qué ser especialmente mala simpre que se respeten niveles y logre romper al alza los ya comentados 8.370 puntos:
> 
> ...



Teniente claca,analisis de daños en la sala de maquinas de nhh
poco volumen y ordenes de venta muy gordas a ciertos niveles
2,035 150k y 172k a 2,06
Estamos llegando al final para girar hacia arriba o me hundire con el navio? ???


----------



## J-Z (19 Dic 2011)

1,83 votin y si rompe a 0,50.


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Según el Del Castillo del vídeo de ayer le pueden hacer un TODO INCLUIDO.


----------



## Mulder (19 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Jornada gacelera donde no hemos tenido absolutamente nada destacable salvo que ha sido un día donde el saldo ha ido subiendo cuesta arriba sin apenas escalones bajistas salvo uno a las 10:15 y otro que ha ocurrido a lo largo de las 16 pero con solo 3 operaciones que, además, ni siquiera son de leoncio. De hecho no hemos tenido en todo el día ninguna operación digna de tal nombre.

Metiéndome en camisa de 11 varas, es decir bajando a un nivel donde nunca suelo bajar para descubrir órdenes camufladas, si que veo una operación de 181 contratos de compra a las 9:05, 97 órdenes de compra a las 10:00 y finalmente 108 contratos a las 17:28, justo antes del final de la sesión. No he visto ninguna operación de venta camuflada que llegase a estos rangos de contratación. Creo que tendré que automatizarme este sistema de prospección a más bajo nivel porque se ven cosas muy interesantes por aquí, parece que los leoncios del Ibex van aprendiendo a ocultar compras y ventas 

En subasta han comprado 51 contratos, una cifra alta teniendo en cuenta como ha estado el volumen hoy.

En resumen, parece que estén acumulando sin que se note demasiado. No nos podemos fiar mucho del lugar donde ha quedado el precio pero si de estas compras ocultas y de la subasta. Así que para mañana espero una sesión con gap al alza de inicio y/o primera parte de la mañana alcista.


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

bajo stop de prisa a 0,79.

tengo miedo


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ..... y otro que ha ocurrido a lo largo de las 16 pero con solo 3 operaciones que, además, ni siquiera son de leoncio. De hecho no hemos tenido en todo el día ninguna operación digna de tal nombre.
> 
> .....



QUIEN HA SIDO...QUE LEVANTE LA MANO (Además justo al empezar la videoconferencia de los Europeos que puse en un post a esas horas)


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Teniente claca,analisis de daños en la sala de maquinas de nhh
> poco volumen y ordenes de venta muy gordas a ciertos niveles
> 2,035 150k y 172k a 2,06
> Estamos llegando al final para girar hacia arriba o me hundire con el navio? ???



Ya te lo comenté, está muy bajista, y siendo así, hasta que no haya giro no se puede adivinar dónde girará. Ahora bien, a nivel de soportes y resistencias...







Ha desarrollado una figura de continuidad bajista, que lo manda cerca del soporte en los 1,79. Ahí hasta los 1,60 tiene una zona de soporte muy fuerte y es lógico que encuentre un punto de apoyo más importante (y sí, es entre un 10% y un 20% de caída adicional). Por arriba tiene la resistencia más fuerte en los 2,40 apróximadamente (rosada discontinua), con lo cual margen de rebote tiene sin cambiar el sesgo bajista. Para finalizar la tendencia debería batir la directriz bajista roja, desde la cual se ha iniciado el devastador, perdón, el MUY DEVASTADOR segundo impulso bajista.

Realmente le queda mucho trabajo antes de que pueda ofrecer un aspecto mínimamente aceptable.

Edito: a muy corto tal vez si rompe por arriba el canal en el que está metido -no sale en el gráfico-, se puedan ver los 2,30.


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Al rebote del Sp en los mínimos del miércoles pasado, no le veo ni de lejos las ganas que tuvo entonces... tiene toda la pinta de fallar...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> bajo stop de prisa a 0,79.
> 
> tengo miedo



Comportese como una gacela!!!!!!!!
aqui no aceptamos gallinas!!!!!!!
Fijese en el recluta Janus


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

jajaja.... esa foto no tiene precio...


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

cri-cri...


cri-cri...


Debe de venirse encima un rebotón del carajo....


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Hoy es un dia tranquilo
los profetas descansan
Cuando el dia se tiña de rojo esto parecera el metro en hora punta


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre el sr. Ajram ¿Nos leera?¿posteará?
> 
> Ya sabemos que Mulder=Cárpatos ::
> 
> ...



Me autodescarto, no tengo el chofguer que dice el pollo :XX::XX::XX:

Lo del apalancamiento de X400 jojojo, estaría pensando en las nubes.

Tampoco tengo tatuajes pero confieso que lo he valorado 8:


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Supongo que se refería a cfds, donde sí que hay 1:400 en divisas y 1:50 en indices y hasta 1:100-150 en metales. Especialmente diseñados para el que guste de echar dinero a las tragaperras.


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2011)

Interesante

El abrazo del koala - ¿Quién perderá su patrimonio, el deudor o el acreedor? - Cotizalia.com


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> jajaja.... esa foto no tiene precio...



offtopic

*¿sabe usted cuál es el antepasado fósil más parecido al pollo?
*
*El T-REX* si, un dinosaurio::
ojo a quien comemos en pepitoria::

para que vean que no bromeo
El Escéptico Digital - FAQ: LA GALLINA NO VIENE DEL TIRANOSAURIO Y TIRANOPOLLO: SEGUNDO FAQ


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> offtopic
> 
> *¿sabe usted cuál es el antepasado fósil más parecido al pollo?
> *
> ...



Eso que se lo expliquen al pollo...


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

No les veo animados, les veo como alicaidos y tristes....les falta guano.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No les veo animados, les veo como alicaidos y tristes....les falta guano.



esas proyecciones *FranR*


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

*Katacrock!!!*


----------



## Estilicón (19 Dic 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> ING para buy to hold. La compraventa no es barata en ING. Lo barato es el mantenimiento.



Tengo entendido que a partir de enero ING va a cobrar comisiones de custodia. No sé si es cierto, pero me ha parecido leer eso.

Edito: efectivamente.

ING va a cobrar comisión de custodia a partir de 2012


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2011)

La Eurozona acuerda aportar 150.000 millones al FMI: 14.800 corresponden a España - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Los minitsros de la UE no llegan a un acuerdo...!!!


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

franr dijo:


> no les veo animados, les veo como alicaidos y tristes....les falta guano.



alegriaaaa alegriaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Pues que quieren que les diga, estoy viendo ya más de una, y más de dos acciones que se prestan a unos larguitos apañaos. 

De esas tocando la base del canal alcista y sus osciladores girando. Pero vamos, no seré el primero que se meta que me enculan fijo.


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Estoooo... ¿y ya está? Ya nos damos la vueltaa...^Pero esto que es... ya me están empujando el carro que lo quiero 10 puntos más a bajo como mínimo... cuando llegemos allí ya les digo si llega o hacen falta otros 10...

Panda vagos... =^_^=


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que quieren que les diga, estoy viendo ya más de una, y más de dos acciones que se prestan a unos larguitos apañaos.
> 
> De esas tocando la base del canal alcista y sus osciladores girando. Pero vamos, no seré el primero que se meta que me enculan fijo.



¿qué tal la fiebre?

cuente, cuente.. de que acciones se trata


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que quieren que les diga, estoy viendo ya más de una, y más de dos acciones que se prestan a unos larguitos apañaos.
> 
> De esas tocando la base del canal alcista y sus osciladores girando. Pero vamos, no seré el primero que se meta que me enculan fijo.



Mucho cuidado con los largos.

Se está gestando un recorte muy fuerte, la duda es si antes tendrá un rebotillo.

La debilidad de la sesión de hoy da muy mala espina ::


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Gráfico de volumen del Ibex en los niveles clave. Interesante el aumento de volumen desde el nivel superior anticipando caídas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Si, bueno la fiebre bien, y el objetivo parriba 5%. Mejor estarse tranquilito.

Con prisas y a lo loco,


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que quieren que les diga, estoy viendo ya más de una, y más de dos acciones que se prestan a unos larguitos apañaos.
> 
> De esas tocando la base del canal alcista y sus osciladores girando. Pero vamos, no seré el primero que se meta que me enculan fijo.



Pero cuente mas buen hombre!!!!!!!!!!!
ya le quitaremos las ganas los demas!!!!

no sera gamesa????
nhh??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero cuente mas buen hombre!!!!!!!!!!!
> ya le quitaremos las ganas los demas!!!!
> 
> no sera gamesa????
> nhh??



NHH la podría subir en plan leoncio uno o dos centimos :XX:
Gamesa, desde que cruzando un par de lineas me salió el objetivo que usted comentó, ni con un palo, como usted dice.

¿A alguien le sale a los 496x del dax a medio plazo?

edito: medio plazo --> enero-febrero (MV, MR sal de mi cuerpo!!!)


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NHH la podría subir en plan leoncio uno o dos centimos :XX:
> Gamesa, desde que cruzando un par de lineas me salió el objetivo que usted comentó, ni con un palo, como usted dice.
> 
> ¿A alguien le sale a los 496x del dax a medio plazo?
> ...



De momento un 5.4xx y un 5.2xx que tengo apartado....


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Dic 2011)

q no nos fastidien el guano en los minutos finales......


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2011)

Como dije ayer me preocupa el 1196. A partir de aquí en cualquier momento pueden hacer de las suyas. Hasta aquí mas o menos confiaba en la caída y más desde que el jefe dejo su señal de que mantenía posiciones. (Pág 293 un gracias a Claca, por ahí escondido lo dejó)


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Como dije ayer me preocupa el 1196. A partir de aquí en cualquier momento pueden hacer de las suyas. Hasta aquí mas o menos confiaba en la caída y más desde que el jefe dejo su señal de que mantenía posiciones.



Y avisó de que si la situación variaba se pasaría a una visita rápida...

Con lo cual esas posiciones siguen abiertas, entiendo.


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2011)

Tampoco hace falta contarlo todo-todo...


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Dic 2011)

Ataque a los 1200, a ver como defienden


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

Maniana con las prisas nos van a hacer una mandrilada de las que marcan epoca....

Bueno,con las prisas,los hoteles-chabola (lo digo por el precio), los bancos,las telecos y su pm....


Y el pirata hablando del dax a 4xxx....me voy a tomar una copa a su salud!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Maniana con las prisas nos van a hacer una mandrilada de las que marcan epoca....
> 
> Bueno,con las prisas,los hoteles-chabola (lo digo por el precio), los bancos,las telecos y su pm....
> 
> ...



Que sea de Grog


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, viendo como cotizan los bancos franchutes, me reafirmo en cual de ellos huele a avestruz... Esta tarde colgaré una grafiquita



Por favor, que no sea Société, que no sea Société...


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Claca, el gráfico que colgaste hace algunos días de TEF me imagino que ya no vale porque ha roto los 13.10...vive dios que los ha roto 

Me podrías dar alguna pista de como queda el tema?

Anda porfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Maniana con las prisas nos van a hacer una mandrilada de las que marcan epoca....
> 
> Bueno,con las prisas,los hoteles-chabola (lo digo por el precio), los bancos,las telecos y su pm....
> 
> ...



Prisa ha comunicado a la cnmv la solicitud del aplazamiento del vencimiento de sus creditos hasta el dia 30 de sus bancos acreedores

No,no creo que al mercado le siente muy bien
Pero a lo mejor no se entera nadie
Yo creo que se los renovaran
pero si no........no estaria yo en el cuello de los accionistas
::


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

No sea cenizo Mr.Votin....

No olvide que es la noticia la que sigue al grafico y no al reves.....y maniana toca subidon!!!!


Mardito johnnie walker!!!


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No sea cenizo Mr.Votin....
> 
> No olvide que es la noticia la que sigue al grafico y no al reves.....y maniana toca subidon!!!!
> 
> ...



Criatura........
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={f16c13d9-d1ff-436b-abbc-45714e104c1f}

Comunicado a las 20:33

Dele un buen trago al johnnie walker antes del galp de mañana


----------



## The Hellion (19 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Criatura........
> http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={f16c13d9-d1ff-436b-abbc-45714e104c1f}
> 
> Comunicado a las 20:33
> ...



Ya que anda usted por aquí, ¿no le interesará dar un toque high-tech a sus hoteles?

Se me había ocurrido que tal vez podrían alicatar los baños con chips AMD; eso daría un toque "nerdy" a sus hoteles, y seguro que tenían gran éxito entre freaks de todo tipo. 

Probablemente una alianza AMD - NHH sería beneficiosa para ambas empresas (reconozcámoslo, mucho peor no nos puede ir). Y usted y yo sólo tendríamos que convencer a janus para que nos hiciera precio en las campañas de publicidad... 

Se me había olvidado comentarle que los chips son más lentos que la generación anterior, pero generan mucho calor, así que además de un toque high-tech, permiten crear un ambiente acogedor (y te fríen los huevos si te pones el portátil en las piernas; HDLGP, cinco años diseñando una castaña peor que el Phenom, y yo ahí pillado). 

AMD, 4,85 $ ::::


----------



## VOTIN (19 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya que anda usted por aquí, ¿no le interesará dar un toque high-tech a sus hoteles?
> 
> Se me había ocurrido que tal vez podrían alicatar los baños con chips AMD; eso daría un toque "nerdy" a sus hoteles, y seguro que tenían gran éxito entre freaks de todo tipo.
> 
> ...



Es que la verdad,tenia pensados venderlos antes de fin de año
para cambiarlas por acciones de prisa el dia 30


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

Estamos todas las gacelillas del foro enganchados en algún desastre??


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2011)

TASE cierra hoy subiendo un 1,2%. A ver si anticipa subida mañana o va a su aire pasando del fail-acuerdo europeo y el cierre usano.


----------



## faraico (19 Dic 2011)

Hoygan,que hablamos con prisa y el digital plus y elpais a disposicion de clientes del hotel...

Bendito sl que puse en amd...


----------



## vyk (19 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estamos todas las gacelillas del foro enganchados en algún desastre??



Yo sí me he ganado a pulso mi título de gacela.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hoygan,que hablamos con prisa y el digital plus y elpais a disposicion de clientes del hotel...
> 
> Bendito sl que puse en amd...



Y por supuesto toda la telefonía suministrada por Telefonica.

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Por favor, que no sea Société, que no sea Société...



dos gráficas SocGen/banksters y SAN/banksters. [banksers= STXE 600 banks]













O bien socgen es un truño,que bien puede serlo y el san es la maravilla de la bankk europea. O al SAN le queda pegarse el jostión para igualarse a sus shurmanos europeos.

y esta de regalo


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (19 Dic 2011)

me incorporo y cojo sitio. 

Alguien me hace un resumen de 1-2 lineas? he leido paginas anteriores y no me enterao de ná


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> me incorporo y cojo sitio.
> 
> Alguien me hace un resumen de 1-2 lineas? he leido paginas anteriores y no me enterao de ná



Hasta que no aparezca MM nada que hacer. Si quiere enterarse de algo, pregunte a MV o MR sobre el BRA ya extinto.



Spoiler



:XX:


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Prisa ha comunicado a la cnmv la solicitud del aplazamiento del vencimiento de sus creditos hasta el dia 30 de sus bancos acreedores
> 
> No,no creo que al mercado le siente muy bien
> Pero a lo mejor no se entera nadie
> ...



Una cosa es como usted lo pinta, y otra cómo lo pinta la "prensa"...)

Prisa alcanza un acuerdo con "casi la totalidad" de sus acreedores sobre la deuda


Me encanta lo de "casi totalidad"...eso suena muy bien.

Mañana gap al alza de un 16,8%8:


----------



## vyk (20 Dic 2011)

Nikkei abre al alza: +0.39%


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, el gráfico que colgaste hace algunos días de TEF me imagino que ya no vale porque ha roto los 13.10...vive dios que los ha roto
> 
> Me podrías dar alguna pista de como queda el tema?
> 
> Anda porfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Correcto. Yo ya dije que ahí me habría salido mal la jugada, por lo que asumiría pérdidas. Ahora bien, el gráfico no es descartable del todo porque el canal bajista sigue ahí e igual de bueno:







TEF está en modo goteo bajista. No tiene una pinta especialmente guanista, pero lo cierto es que lleva el peso de las caídas y seguirá con ese rol. Al estar tan lateral tenemos muchos soportes y resistencias, lo cual dificulta enormemente el análisis y me impide definir una referencia que ofrezca las suficientes garantías como stop. 

El movimiento que ejecuta el precio es de machacagacelas, con un recorte tampoco no muy vertical, pero sí marcando nuevos mínimos para barrer posiciones. Esto tiene su razón porque las noticias que nos llegan del sector financiero son muy negativas y el pequeño inversor tiende a buscar refugio en TELEFONCA evitando los bancos, que en realidad están mucho mejor en estos momentos.

Es una situación complicada, porque aunque en el horizonte no parece vislumbrarse guano sostenido, eso no impide que la cotización siga el doloroso descenso a la baja. Por ello, hasta que no haya giro, lamentablemente no me atrevo a hacer ningún planteamiento a nivel de operativa. El lado bueno son esas divergencias que están apareciendo en el precio y el sentimiento pesimista que empieza a aparecer en el ambiente.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Nikkei abre al alza. A esta hora +0,62%

China y Japón han alcanzado un acuerdo bilateral financiero y cambiario. Para empezar, Japón comprara Bonos chinos en yuanes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

vaya hombre, suspendida cotizació de repsol y sacyr.... ::


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Correcto. Yo ya dije que ahí me habría salido mal la jugada, por lo que asumiría pérdidas. Ahora bien, el gráfico no es descartable del todo porque el canal bajista sigue ahí e igual de bueno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que las heredarán mis nietos jeje.

Bueno me esperaré un poco a ver que pasa, con cualquier mínimo rebote me podría salir sin palmar la vida.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya hombre, suspendida cotizació de repsol y sacyr.... ::



Quien de las 2 saldrá mejor parada???


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

no entiendo mucho pero en prisa esto es bueno, no??


Volumen Oferta	Oferta	Demanda	Volumen Demanda
1.840	0,850	0,845	28.627
7.800	0,860	0,840	26.430
3.000	0,865	0,825	10.000

Ve usted Votín? Ni gap a la baja ni nada, el limite es el cieloo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

[YOUTUBE]L8V0Kai98wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

IBEX

Canal principal:
8.266-8.122

Nivel superior: 8.328

Nivel inferior: 7.954


DAX

5660 es un nivel importante a mantener. Por debajo lo más cercano son los 5.466 


Buenos días.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

No me abre el Visual, me podéis decir como va el tema?

Voy a mandarles un mail quejándome amargamente...ya van dos veces que me falla esta semana.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No me abre el Visual, me podéis decir como va el tema?
> 
> Voy a mandarles un mail quejándome amargamente...ya van dos veces que me falla esta semana.



Ibex +0.25%
Dax +0.06%
Stoxx +0.05%
TEF +0.08%
BME +0.70%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

TEF 12,9
chuki-bex 8275


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

Don GT, qué precio tiene pensado para salirse de prisa?ienso:

Me tientan los 0,90:cook:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Don GT, qué precio tiene pensado para salirse de prisa?ienso:
> 
> Me tientan los 0,90:cook:



Yo, por tener prisas con las "PRISA", tenía puesto desde ayer la salida a 0,865. A primera hora me han saltado, bueno, no he perdido y he ganado un poquete.

Esto es así.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Don GT, qué precio tiene pensado para salirse de prisa?ienso:
> 
> Me tientan los 0,90:cook:





Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo, por tener prisas con las "PRISA", tenía puesto desde ayer la salida a 0,865. A primera hora me han saltado, bueno, no he perdido y he ganado un poquete.
> 
> Esto es así.



Cada maestrillo con su librillo. Yo tengo una apuesta, y la apuesta se llama onvro-kavesa-onvro himbertido







Objetivo 1.4 :baba: aproximadamente. Habrá que comprobar con cuan fuerza supera la clavicular, si lo hace. Si la veo débil, pues me saldré por esa zona, ¿que sigue en plan locomotora de la economía española', pues ya veré si salirma antes del pullback o seguir hasta el objetivo.

Pero no me hagan caso que es plan cuento de la lechera. Lo primero es llegar con ganas hasta los 0.95. Todo sin prisas ::

Así


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo, por tener prisas con las "PRISA", tenía puesto desde ayer la salida a 0,865. A primera hora me han saltado, bueno, no he perdido y he ganado un poquete.
> 
> Esto es así.



Enhorabuena, por lo menos se echa algo al bolsillo:Aplauso:

Yo estoy por hacer lo mismo, dejar la orden a 0,875. Tengo que irme y estar fuera de casa todo el dia. Hoy, justo hoy:no:


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

tocados 0,88

Volumen Oferta	Oferta	Demanda	Volumen Demanda
40.278	0,880	0,875	100.289
20.000	0,885	0,870	129.959
34.100	0,890	0,865	109.611


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Enhorabuena, por lo menos se echa algo al bolsillo:Aplauso:
> 
> Yo estoy por hacer lo mismo, dejar la orden a 0,875. Tengo que irme y estar fuera de casa todo el dia. Hoy, justo hoy:no:



El 0,875 ya lo ha rebasado, ha llegado al 0,88.


----------



## AssGaper (20 Dic 2011)

bloomberg afirma que repsol comprara un 10 de sus propias acciones a sacyr segun brufau - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

¿nos han dejado solos al sr janus y a mi en prisa?

gacelones!!!!! ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿nos han dejado solos al sr janus y a mi en prisa?
> 
> gacelones!!!!! ::



Yo sigo también. Se que escribo poco y tal, pero todavía estoy en proceso de aprendizaje y no llego ni a gacelilla.


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿nos han dejado solos al sr janus y a mi en prisa?
> 
> gacelones!!!!! ::



No hoyga, no, que yo sigo aquí...pensando qué hacer, si dejar orden puesta o no y sufrir viendo la cotización desde la blackberry durante este largo día que se me presentaienso:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> tocados 0,88
> 
> Volumen Oferta	Oferta	Demanda	Volumen Demanda
> 40.278	0,880	0,875	100.289
> ...



Me alegro por la subida,el mercado se ha tomado a bien la espera hasta el dia 30
Si se mantiene asi hasta el dia 30 y cierran la refinanciacion con exito deberia
subir bastante mas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo sigo también. Se que escribo poco y tal, pero todavía estoy en proceso de aprendizaje y no llego ni a gacelilla.



He aqui un valiente. Si cierra por encima 0.87, a subir el SL al precio de mi entrada 0.835 y a contactar con el Sr. chinito para elegir el color del utilitario de ligoteo. 

@ Sr. Votín
En mi opinión, la clave estuvo el viernes con el paquetón de dinero que entró, equivalente a la participación de Slim. ¿las ha vendido?¿alguien a comprado más? Parece,y digo parece porque ya se sabe como funciona esto, que son compras, ya que el precio no se ha desplomado sino todo lo contrario.

Esperemos a ver como evoluciona la cosa. Paso a paso, vigilando que hace el precio.

_In the Church we trust, by the Church we prevail.​_


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2011)

Bon jorno per la matine
¿Quien me ha robado mi Brrrrrrrrrrrutal Rally Alcista??:´´´(


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bon jorno per la matine
> ¿Quien me ha robado mi Brrrrrrrrrrrutal Rally Alcista??:´´´(



El brutal Rally Alcista, ni está ni se le espera.

:



::


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Dic 2011)

Del eur/dolar alguna luz?

Me han clavado un peponazo a pie cambiado a las 9:34 y me ha dejado desorientado y con el miedo en el cuerpo...(SL en 1,3060)

Mi objetivo era modesto (1,2880), ¿seguirá siendo viable?


Edito para añadir... volado stop, salgo magullado.

Que leche, sniff...


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

no hay prisa por parte del grupo de comunicaciones....0,85 y no se mueveeee


----------



## VOTIN (20 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> no hay prisa por parte del grupo de comunicaciones....0,85 y no se mueveeee



Pero tiene mucho volumen,algo se cuece
Fijate en nhh,no mueve una mierda,malo,malo::


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Largo al DAX en 5702... SP 5900... ::


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero tiene mucho volumen,algo se cuece
> Fijate en nhh,no mueve una mierda,malo,malo::



Me siento en bolas sin entrar al visual.

Como va el tema hamijo Votín? Se se está acumulando o soltando papel..en general digo?


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero tiene mucho volumen,algo se cuece
> Fijate en nhh,no mueve una mierda,malo,malo::



y tanto....

prisa


Volumen Oferta	Oferta	Demanda	Volumen Demanda
48.698	0,855	0,850	6.076
90.000	0,860	0,845	152.661
63.000	0,865	0,840	103.109



y nhh


Volumen Oferta	Oferta	Demanda	Volumen Demanda
2.082	2,040	2,030	2.000
4.125	2,045	2,025	2.481
8.886	2,050	2,020	2.600

venga coño, que el rally de navidad aun no ha empezado, aun no es navidad...empieza el 27::


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Mmmm... ahora vendría bien que Pollastre nos hablara un poco del agarre de los neumaticos... porque esun muy poca subida para lo que debería ¿no? Tal parece que patina... o que alguien está esperando a dar un hachazo en condiciones...

Ahora que lo pienso... tambien puede que haya mucho papel por medio y no deja mover demasiado el precio... cuando termine, si queda mecha... ufff...


----------



## VOTIN (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me siento en bolas sin entrar al visual.
> 
> Como va el tema hamijo Votín? Se se está acumulando o soltando papel..en general digo?



No se mueve casi nada
movimientos gaceleros,los leones estan dormidos

pd

Repsol la que mas se mueve,con mucha diferencia


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Dic 2011)

ya casi están esos 8.328... vamos... vamos...


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2011)

Acojonante que este hombre comente esto asi:



> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> De nuevo espectacular la subasta de deuda española. Parece que está funcionando, al menos en este aspecto la táctica del BCE de dar dinero para que los bancos compren deuda.




Tremendo, vale los intereses han bajado una brutalidad pero... algrarse de que el BCE preste para comprar deuda y tengan a medio puto pais en la mayor de las ruinas...


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2011)

Los contribuyentes europeos pagando el rescate del sur y haciendo que los bancos se lucren. Y Cárpatos haciendo palmas con las orejas.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Meh, cerrado. mejor 8 pips en mano que 20 volando...

Joer, está claro que el DAx está en un relevante donde ya hemos hecho varias paradas, pero creí que la subasta ehpañola iba a dar para algo más... en fins,... somos lo que somos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Mister Pollastre, yo lo himboco!
No por niveles o derrapaje ni paparruchadas de esas. La gacelería esta preocupada por si su juego de luces navideñas le han atacado vía descarga eléctrica ::


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Otra vez largo al DAx a ver si esta vez le dan con más ganas...


----------



## tarrito (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mister Pollastre, yo lo himboco!
> No por niveles o derrapaje ni paparruchadas de esas. La gacelería esta preocupada por si su juego de luces navideñas le han atacado vía descarga eléctrica ::



me empecé a preocupar al leer lo de los cepos para osos :S + condensadores en paralelo :8:

que no sea ná


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2011)

Parece que pisan el acelerador. Los 8400 cada vez mas cerca.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Otra vez largo al DAx a ver si esta vez le dan con más ganas...



Coge la pasta y corre.... 21 pips. ::


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

justo ahora le metería un corto. pero me voy a aguantar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)




----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2011)

Cuelgo los datos con un poco de retraso debido a un pequeño miniaccidente que he tenido " Una caida sin importancia" pero que hace que me cueste mover el hombro.Los datos creo que son de finales de septiembre








Antena 3 es junto con Inditex una de las compañias con mayor ROA


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Lástima de corto... hubieran sido 8 o 10 pips más...


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Dic 2011)

http://www.forexpros.com/indices/world-indices para silenciosa

a Italia no le estan comprando la deuda como a nosotros, asi q lo unico q el BCE-bancos estan haciendo es la tactica de palo-zanahoria......... yo tambien quiero guano y lo vamos a tener pq la economia real va to hell, pero no me parece mal q se haya encontrado una solución (momentanea) para puentear a las agencias de rating (los eurobonos no son la solucion definitiva tampoco)

ahora mismo tenemos un QE diferente....


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

mira, mira, mira... corto, ahora sí...


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuelgo los datos con un poco de retraso debido a un pequeño miniaccidente que he tenido " Un caida sin importancia" pero que hace que me cueste mover el hombro.Los datos creo que son de finales de septiembre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 46385
> 
> ...



De momento sigue cumpliendo el canal bajista. De romperse, es probable que entre con usted Janus


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> mira, mira, mira... corto, ahora sí...





habra que estar atentos por si es el fin de la subida para hoy y nos toca bajar como ayer.


edit off-topic: mariguano dijo ayer quer nada de banco malo. asi pues, supongo que estara esperando a que lleguen los marcianos para venderles los pisos que sobran y solares, o sera que sabe de donde sacar el dinero para cubrir el agujero que dejaria en los bancos y cajas una valoracion mark-to-market.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> habra que estar atentos por si es el fin de la subida para hoy y nos toca bajar como ayer.



a ello estoy... a ello estoy... debería de haber recogido los 10 pips de rigor cuando ha marcado... pero voy esperar un pelín...


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Dic 2011)

Señores, hora de ponerse la protección...


----------



## VOTIN (20 Dic 2011)

los hoteles en 2,000
momento bajista
.................o rebote o mas guano


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

kk... cerrado a la par...


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> los hoteles en 2,000
> momento bajista
> .................o rebote o mas guano




Desde que entre agosto y noviembre HNH ha tanteado a la baja la alcista principal perdiéndola no deberías estar dentro. Una vez dentro, teniendo en cuenta que sigue un canal bajista clarisimo, creo debería intentar tocar la zona de los 2'4, aunque cualquiera sabe. No le costo nada romper a la baja los 2'35




Suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2011)

A ver si Pepon se pone ya de una vez el traje de Santa Claus

De todas formas pienso que veremos una paradita para recoger a los leoncios más rezagados


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mister Pollastre, yo lo himboco!
> No por niveles o derrapaje ni paparruchadas de esas. La gacelería esta preocupada por si su juego de luces navideñas le han atacado vía descarga eléctrica ::



Las luces "off-shore" han pasado su primera noche al exterior... sin incidentes relevantes que reportar.

Aguantamos bien la crisis de momento.

Pero la Navidad es muy larga....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Dic 2011)

off topic: el vacio que le hace la gran media a ron paul es escandaloso. en fin, es lo que hay.

Mainstream Media Discover Ron Paul | ZeroHedge

no coincido en lo del patron oro, pero igualmente lo votaria si pudiese.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> kk... cerrado a la par...



despues de mucho marear la perdiz, creo que nos vamos pabajo.

edit: (aunque lo mas probable sea que el leoncio de turno este esperando para hincarme el diente)

edit2: me cuelgo la medalla yo mismo 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las luces "off-shore" han pasado su primera noche al exterior... sin incidentes relevantes que reportar.
> 
> Aguantamos bien la crisis de momento.
> 
> Pero la Navidad es muy larga....



Ni un juramento malsonante a horas en las que los ciudadanos de bien deben estar durmiendo, copulando o bebiendo? (o las tres en el orden que se quiera!)


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> despues de mucho marear la perdiz, creo que nos vamos pabajo.
> 
> edit: (aunque lo mas probable sea que el leoncio de turno este esperando para hincarme el diente)
> 
> edit2: me cuelgo la medalla yo mismo 8:



Cachis... supongo que al final estaba en lo cierto. Pero perdí el hilo y ya no puedo ponerme a ello otra vez... a ver si a la tarde...


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ni un juramento malsonante a horas en las que los ciudadanos de bien deben estar durmiendo, copulando o bebiendo? (o las tres en el orden que se quiera!)



Hombre, solo es el primer día... no hay que perder la esperanza :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, solo es el primer día... no hay que perder la esperanza :fiufiu:



Ya nos contará.

Por cierto, hoy parece un dia de esos tranquilitos para su maquinita, ¿o me equivoco? Es que tengo la impresión, por lo que le leo, que los días anodinos son los favorito de _ella_.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Dic 2011)

Consulta de novato. Estoy metido en ENAGAS, supuestamente mañana reparte dividendos. ¿En que momento se realiza el pago? ¿Apertura? ¿Cierre? ¿Alguna hora determinada?

Tras la descapitalización imagino que la acción bajará, ¿como se aconseja realizar la venta? ¿Pillar el dinero del dividendo y correr o dejarlo algo más?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Pues no sabría que decirle, Sr B., de impuestos le van a crujir igual. Si tiene curiosidad acerca de como se comporta esa acción en particular mire la cotización en los días de reparto de dividendo. Pero vamos, que la impresión que me dan los dividendos hoy en día es que son el chocolate del loro. Fíjese que hay empresillas como el SAN que no tienen parné para pagarlos....

edito<. cuando haga el estudio pásese y nos cuenta


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Consulta de novato. Estoy metido en ENAGAS, supuestamente mañana reparte dividendos. ¿En que momento se realiza el pago? ¿Apertura? ¿Cierre? ¿Alguna hora determinada?
> 
> Tras la descapitalización imagino que la acción bajará, ¿como se aconseja realizar la venta? ¿Pillar el dinero del dividendo y correr o dejarlo algo más?



Es un buen valor y esta alcista a medio y largo plazo. Yo le pondría un SL muy amplio (13,30)


----------



## tarrito (20 Dic 2011)

da gusto ver como "un no habitual" hace una pregunta y se le responde de tan buena gana.

SON UD´s MUY JRANDES 

a los que comparten info/comentarios de normal, también lo son.

GRACIAS

*me invade el espíritu navideño


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> da gusto ver como "un no habitual" hace una pregunta y se le responde de tan buena gana.
> 
> SON UD´s MUY JRANDES
> 
> ...



Usted tb es jrande hombre :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Por cierto, sigo a ciegas...sólo veo el Rally bajista de mis TEF en el broker...alguna información más para una pobre marginada?


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted tb es jrande hombre :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Por cierto, sigo a ciegas...sólo veo el Rally bajista de mis TEF en el broker...alguna información más para una pobre marginada?



ienso: me tendra en su lista de ignorados? :

::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-360.html#post5473720


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ienso: me tendra en su lista de ignorados? :
> 
> ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-360.html#post5473720



Cómo le voy a tener ignorado?? no hijo, no¡ )

Por cierto, más que un razonamiento un deseo...si los Leoncios están acumuladndo a la chita callando...en algún momento tendrá que subir para vender y dejarlo caer no?

:´(


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las luces "off-shore" han pasado su primera noche al exterior... sin incidentes relevantes que reportar.
> 
> Aguantamos bien la crisis de momento.
> 
> Pero la Navidad es muy larga....



.
SE rumorea que este era el buga de pollastre antes del Aston Martin. 
Harto de que le robasen las luces ... ¡se las llevaba puestas!:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya nos contará.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy parece un dia de esos tranquilitos para su maquinita, ¿o me equivoco? Es que tengo la impresión, por lo que le leo, que los días anodinos son los favorito de _ella_.



.
NO creo, porque cuando yo tengo un buen día maese pollastre se queja, y el día que yo las paso putas luego aparece él para decir:

- "Hoy ha sido un día bellamente algorítmico" (o similar)

Y yo hoy he tenido un día bueno.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Consulta de novato. Estoy metido en ENAGAS, supuestamente mañana reparte dividendos. ¿En que momento se realiza el pago? ¿Apertura? ¿Cierre? ¿Alguna hora determinada?
> 
> Tras la descapitalización imagino que la acción bajará, ¿como se aconseja realizar la venta? ¿Pillar el dinero del dividendo y correr o dejarlo algo más?



Oiga que no se entere nadie, que desde que ha posteado Enagas ha comenzado a bajar a lo loco... :bla:

Salgo de casa un par de horas y se ha girado.. Brrrr

Yo creo que las conservaré conmigo unos cuantos días más hasta que se cumplan las predicciones de Muerto Viviente, que debe andar en uno de los universos paralelos y de cuando en cuando se pierde por aquí


----------



## The Hellion (20 Dic 2011)

Caramba, caramba

Daimler looking for Chinese investor - magazine | Reuters

¿Su nuevo proyecto consistía en saltar de barco y seguir la estela de ghkghk, opando blue chips, sr. Chinito?


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Dic 2011)

llevamos desde el 14 de diciembre q parece esto el dia de la marmota !!!!!!


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

¿No es un poco sospechoso que estos días pollastre esté desaparecido y muy 'liado'? Yo no quiero decir nada, pero alguien que le da a la bebida, con mascotas, que nunca revela a sus conocidos de qué trabaja y con un sorprendente espíritu navideño...







:fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted tb es jrande hombre :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Por cierto, sigo a ciegas...sólo veo el Rally bajista de mis TEF en el broker...alguna información más para una pobre marginada?



En serio, la situación no es tan mala y en esta sesión está mejorando mucho.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2011)

CLaca en lugar de 8370 como giro, se aceptaria 8405


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> CLaca en lugar de 8370 como giro, se aceptaria 8405



Para mí, realmente, corresponden al mismo nivel, pero de momento ya ves que lo han parado justo en esos 370.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Dic 2011)

Gracias por la info de ENAGAS, en cuanto vea el timing del pago del dividendo lo posteo por aquí. La verdad es que es algo por lo que tengo bastante curiosidad.



Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga que no se entere nadie, que desde que ha posteado Enagas ha comenzado a bajar a lo loco... :bla:
> 
> Salgo de casa un par de horas y se ha girado.. Brrrr
> 
> Yo creo que las conservaré conmigo unos cuantos días más hasta que se cumplan las predicciones de Muerto Viviente, que debe andar en uno de los universos paralelos y de cuando en cuando se pierde por aquí



¿Le he contado lo que ha pasado hoy en la subasta de letras del tesoro en la que también había invertido? Hoy hago pleno ::::


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

IBEX:







El proceso de suelo parece muy maduro. Aunque todavía podría dar un susto a la baja, mientras no haga nuevos mínimos, podríamos estar ya en el canal de reestructuración al alza.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2011)

bueno lo han parado en 8392, el nivel clave es como bien dices 8370-8405


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ni un juramento malsonante a horas en las que los ciudadanos de bien deben estar durmiendo, copulando o bebiendo? (o las tres en el orden que se quiera!)



ah!...¿pero es que hay otro que el orden alfabético para tales menesteres?

Claro que supongo que para los leoncios debe ser el orden inverso...


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

En TEF también parece que lo peor ha quedado atrás:


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno lo han parado en 8392, el nivel clave es como bien dices 8370-8405



A mí el máximo me sale en 8.368. 

De todos modos da igual. Lo importante es que tome fuerza cuando rompa la zona que comentamos.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿No es un poco sospechoso que estos días pollastre esté desaparecido y muy 'liado'? Yo no quiero decir nada, pero alguien que le da a la bebida, con mascotas, que nunca revela a sus conocidos de qué trabaja y con un sorprendente espíritu navideño...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es lo mejor que he leido en este hilo :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Y mira que el hilo es bueno pero esto si que me ha roto¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Pollastreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, traeme muchos regalitos el sábado.


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Dic 2011)

todos los futuros americanos vienen creciditos... a ver si la apertura americana nos ayuda a romper esos 8370


----------



## monicagt (20 Dic 2011)

Bueno con Sacyr ....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En TEF también parece que lo peor ha quedado atrás:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Que sepas que "Claca" empieza a sonar como candidato para la lista de posibles nombres... de momento bautizaré así a mi próximo cánido o felino


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Los usanos en el techo del canal, ahora a ver si van en serio o no.


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Que sepas que "Claca" empieza a sonar como candidato para la lista de posibles nombres... de momento bautizaré así a mi próximo cánido o felino



Qué honor, aunque vigila, que con ese nombre se te escapa de casa por la noche seguro


----------



## Estilicón (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En TEF también parece que lo peor ha quedado atrás:



Mirando a un poco más a largo plazo a mi me salía una directriz alcista que unía los mínimos de Septiembre y Noviembre y que en estos días pasaba por 12,7X y que ha respetado en cuanto la ha tocado. Por arriba los 13,10 y los 13,30 son próximas resistencias y de momento con la de 13,10 no ha podido. Tengo mis dudas. Ojalá que vaya para arriba.

A ver si con el efecto Mariano







Silenciosa, para ver TEF en tiempo real puedes usar mynorte.com . Ahí puedes ver todos los indices mundiales en tiempo real y algunos valores como SAN o TEF.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Gracias por la info de ENAGAS, en cuanto vea el timing del pago del dividendo lo posteo por aquí. La verdad es que es algo por lo que tengo bastante curiosidad.



Si no me equivoco los dividendos los suelen cobrar quienes son accionistas al cierre del mercado el día fijado. Es decir, si dice que toca mañana, aquel que tenga acciones después del cierre, cobrará. Y se descontará de la cotización al iniciar la pre-apertura (así que puede pasar cualquier cosa en la apertura, incluso abrir por encima del cierre anterior a pesar del pago)

PD: Aunque el cobro puede que se haga efectivo otro día, los derechos de cobro se adquieren ese "día fijado"


----------



## Misterio (20 Dic 2011)

Bueno parece ser que el verdadero rally de Navidad ha llegado.

A ver donde llega.......


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Estilicón dijo:


> A ver si con el efecto Mariano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2011)

Mulder como va el volumen, este chicharro no termina de arrancar


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen, este chicharro no termina de arrancar



El volumen no ha parado de subir todo el día, está claro que hasta este momento siguen acumulando, el saldo diario ha hecho máximo hace unos 30 minutos.

¡Corred insensatos!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2011)

Han dejado pa el arrastre a los cortos


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Mirando a un poco más a largo plazo a mi me salía una directriz alcista que unía los mínimos de Septiembre y Noviembre y que en estos días pasaba por 12,7X y que ha respetado en cuanto la ha tocado. Por arriba los 13,10 y los 13,30 son próximas resistencias y de momento con la de 13,10 no ha podido. Tengo mis dudas. Ojalá que vaya para arriba.
> 
> A ver si con el efecto Mariano
> 
> ...



Mira que eres majo¡¡¡


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

No han dado respiro ni para un miserable corto. Lo realmente doloroso sería un cierre USA en rojo. Al cierre a cortos al euro/dólar y hasta al mismísimo sp.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Dic 2011)

Go TEF, Go! :Aplauso:

PD: (Subo SL a punto de entrada+comisiones)


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Cierre USa en rojoooo??? lo dice usted en seriooo...??

BUenas tardes, ya toy aqui. Saltada de stops en el SP. PLusvis regulares para lo esperado, pero sigue siendo dinero que entra y no que sale... Estoy todo en liquidez. A ver por ande sale la cosa...


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Personalmente, cierro largos en este punto (8.440).


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

La cosa pinta muy bien, pero ya cerramos. Parece que hemos girado ya.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cierre USa en rojoooo??? lo dice usted en seriooo...??
> 
> BUenas tardes, ya toy aqui. Saltada de stops en el SP. PLusvis regulares para lo esperado, pero sigue siendo dinero que entra y no que sale... Estoy todo en liquidez. A ver por ande sale la cosa...



Completamente, le hablo desde la oficina....






Ahora estoy con ustedes es la hora la pastillita.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Dic 2011)

Me acojoné y me salgo en 13,145 con 14cents/acc.

Algún día, algún día, dejaré correr las ganancias. :ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La cosa pinta muy bien, pero ya cerramos. Parece que hemos girado ya.



Si consigo saltar con beneficios les contaré porque me preocupaba tanto.

Es que es Navidad y hay que hacer cosas buenas con el dinerito


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Han visto esas velas del Eur/Dól en los últimos minutos?


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si consigo saltar con beneficios les contaré porque me preocupaba tanto.
> 
> Es que es Navidad y hay que hacer cosas buenas con el dinerito



Pues ya tenemos un primer objetivo alcista en TEF. Los 13,47 ;-)


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2011)

Mañana llega la Merkel y te comes dos Neins y esto vuelve otra vez abajo.

Y Cárpatos cabreado como una mona


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Sr. Mulder denos la mala noticia..... please


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2011)

Tiene mala pinta el euro, si


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos un primer objetivo alcista en TEF. Los 13,47 ;-)



Vaya, está visto que no se gana pasta siendo un :cook:


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene mala pinta el euro, si



Pues yo le veo una pinta estupenda....::::8:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Personalmente, cierro largos en este punto (8.440).



por ................

perdona claca, juro que no di cuenta que había 2 páginas más


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por ................



Lo he dicho, porque finaliza la sesión. No hay más, psicología, no el gráfico. Ahora comento cómo queda el IBEX


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Tenemos otro día gacelero con volumen bajo y donde solo hemos tenido una operación relevante de 114 contratos en 8253 a las 15:00, de la cual no se exactamente la dirección porque tras meter tamaño paquete han mantenido el precio, aunque enseguida el precio se ha puesto a subir muy rápidamente. De todas formas la orden no ha tenido mucha incidencia en el diario porque cualquier efecto que tuviera se lo ha 'comido' el resto de volumen del día.

Hoy no hemos tenido más incidencias ni siquiera camufladas, aunque si que he visto varias veces bastante volumen (sin llegar a leoncio) en una dirección para salir inmediatamente con más volumen en la dirección opuesta, normalmente han sido carreras bajistas para girarse inmediatamente al alza.

El día ha sido una cuesta arriba constante con volumen creciente todo el rato, sin escalones ni hundimientos apreciables, el saldo máximo diario se ha hecho al final de la subasta.

En subasta han comprado 133 contratos, lo cual no está nada mal para la sesión de hoy.

En resumen, seguimos como ayer, entrada de dinero constante sin demasiadas pausas aunque con volumen bajo, es decir la volatilidad no amenaza ahora mismo y tendemos a subir poco a poco, aunque el precio lo haga a veces a 'golpes' el volumen lo hace de una forma más constante. La subasta y el precio en máximos no dejan lugar a dudas, mientras no aumente la volatilidad aun nos queda subida. Mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas en la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

IBEX:

A falta que durante las próximas sesiones los hechos me quiten la razón, por el momento el planteamiento en el IBEX se cumple a la perfección. Apoyo en los 8.150 (recordad como comenté que podían perforarse intradía), abandonar el canal bajista, respetar la elipse y, finalmente, romper los 370. Así queda:







Ahora mientras no pierda los 8.300 son largos hasta el primer objetivo en los 8.586 puntos. Los recortes deben ser ya aprovechados para incorporarse largos.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Vela de las 17.50 a un minuto del SP.....sin comentarios


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2011)

Y ahora TEF... (edito). Ya:

Ahora sí puedo hablar de este valor y dar niveles. Antes, aunque yo considerase que no debía caer mucho más, no tenía suficientes garantías para hacerlo, especialmente cuando mi zona de stop fue volatilizada.







Tenemos ya un giro realizado que nos permite proponer la operativa expuesta en el gráfico.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ................. Mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas en la primera parte de la mañana.



Pues si que han sido malas noticias....:|:S


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Estoy leyendo un foro no tiene desperdicio atentos a esta perla:

"Subo el tema con una duda-pregunta.

Tengo un poquito de dinero ahorrado (1500€) y con la noticia de la entrada de *Inditex* en el Stoxx 50 tengo las ganas de meter este dinero ahí, se que son pocas acciones pero... es un valor que se mantiene estable y sus bajadas no son muy fuertes.Ahora va a vender ropa online en el restos de marcas y eso tambien supondrá más beneficios.

Que os parece?? En el curro podría *pedir un anticipo de 2400€ a devolver en 12 o 24 mensualidades.*

Saludos."

Aunque le hubiera sacado algo, esto es de principios de septiembre. Lo mismo se anima a pedir más anticipos, incluso uno a Cofidis al 24%..total gana más en bolsa...:::::::8::8::8:


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

pues... toy pensando en volver a abrir los cortos que se cerraron...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Exc. Claca, siga usted regalando dinero, que alguno va pensar que es duendecillo de Pollastre хаан. 

_Great graph_, mañana intentaré meter una entradilla, si sale bien, recitaré 100.000 odas en su honor. Ahora colgaré un par de grafs a ver que le parece.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy leyendo un foro no tiene desperdicio atentos a esta perla:
> 
> "Subo el tema con una duda-pregunta.
> 
> ...



Ponga el link del foro porfa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que buenas están las alemanas.
> *Allianz*
> 
> 
> ...



Como dice mi prima yanki....


OMAGAAAAAH (oh my god)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

*Prisa*







Las cosas marchan bien...

*CARREFUR*







¿Le meto mañana candela?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ponga el link del foro porfa



Es de forocoches milady.

Voy a INVERTIR los ahorros de TODA MI VIDA en la BOLSA ESPAÑOLA [hilo para ownearme] - Página 2 - ForoCoches


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2011)

GT, digamos que si nuestra PRISA pierde los 0,80...estamos jodidos, no??


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2011)

Cuando las llaman defensivas, desde luego que aciertan. Bajan poquísimo, pero cuando todo va bien McD, JNJ, PG, Pfizer, KO... no van cara al aire


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2011)

Buenas compis, acabo de incorporarme ahora y veo subidas de 3% y tal... cuanto creeis que dara de si esto?? veremos mañana a Mr. MV vaticinando el brutal rally...


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Sigo pensando en cortos... y se me están calentando los dedos... Mira que me repito... "atman, el rally navideño, atman, cuidado con el rally, que tragan tooodos..." pero claro, luego ves algunas velas... que...


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Dic 2011)

Buenas,

Ya tenéis la carta del Magic de Burbuja del hilo del IBEX:







La incluyo en su hilo


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Pero bueno, MV??? Pone usted a MV???? junto a GuyBrush y Clacaa???

NI por 16.000, ni por 1.600...

Haga el favor de sustituir la uve por otra eme.


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pero bueno, MV??? Pone usted a MV???? junto a GuyBrush y Clacaa???
> 
> NI por 16.000, ni por 1.600...
> 
> Haga el favor de sustituir la uve por otra eme.



Uys, MarketMaker!
Corrijo, y además, voy a ponerle una cosa extra, eso si: ¿Quién era el de los Místicos 9600 o asi?


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Ese debió ser MV, yo es que paso de escucharle... por más folcklore que le ponga... y por mucho que adorne el hilo.


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Dic 2011)

Corregida.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2011)

Vale, se ha salvado usted del baneo... jajaja...

Y gracias...!!! igual la pondría de firma, aunque demasiado "real state". tal vez reduciéndole un pelín... bueno ya veré en un ratín, en casa...


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2011)

Bueno, es seguro que el rebote ya está en marcha.

Es cuestión de disfrutarlo pero con mucho cuidado. Al primer revés, salir es aconsejable porque si llegara una pata bajista sería muy dura.

Por mi parte, tengo el año cerrado para operaciones salvo scalp.

Repito, cuidado y disfrutad del viaje mientras dure.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2011)

Puede ser que den reentrada mañana, pero sólo es una posibilidad


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, es seguro que el rebote ya está en marcha.
> 
> Es cuestión de disfrutarlo pero con mucho cuidado. Al primer revés, salir es aconsejable porque si llegara una pata bajista sería muy dura.
> 
> ...



A pesar de que las cosas vienen chungas en lo fundamental creo que enero tendrá un principio alcista hasta la mitad o casi final del mes, donde empezaríamos una corrección breve.

Lo realmente chungo creo que llegará en primavera.

Pero no me hagan mucho caso, son elucubraciones de bola de cristal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Corregida.




OMAGAAAAAHHH!!!! Tengo mi carta MAGIC!!!!! Y al lado de MM, el profeta y Mulder!! 

¿Donde he de mandarle el Joselito,donde?

Sr. Ilustrador, a sus pies y a los de su señora.

edito: Jrande es ustéc, si me ha incluido porque me tiene en alguna estima o le cree que le he ayudado en algo, creo que debe ir a psiquiatra, está ustéd peor que yo. Y eso es grave, muy grave.


faraico dijo:


> GT, digamos que si nuestra PRISA pierde los 0,80...estamos jodidos, no??



Mi stop loss está en 0.795. De momento mucha pasta entrando, cuando toca los 0.805 sale pitando como si viese al negro zulomán llegando a su casa.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A pesar de que las cosas vienen chungas en lo fundamental creo que enero tendrá un principio alcista hasta la mitad o casi final del mes, donde empezaríamos una corrección breve.
> 
> Lo realmente chungo creo que llegará en primavera.
> 
> Pero no me hagan mucho caso, son elucubraciones de bola de cristal









??????????


----------



## octan (20 Dic 2011)

*Que os parece?*

Hola a todos

Despues de unos años pasando por aqui a leeros de vez en cuando y unas semanas leyendos compulsivamente he llegado a la conclusión de que no se si sabréis de bolsa pero locos y cachondos lo sois un rato.

Ya que saludo y os agradezco vuestra labor que menos que preguntar vuestra opinión sobre los valores que me interesan y en los que invierto a largo plazo (intradia, que estres señor)
Repsol (menudo susto hoy, madre), y de fuera de Españistan, E.ON, Bayer, Microsoft

Ala, despellejarme si veis que tal y disculpar la intromisión de una gacelilla

Salu2

Octan


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OMAGAAAAAHHH!!!! Tengo mi carta MAGIC!!!!! Y al lado de MM, el profeta y Mulder!!
> 
> ¿Donde he de mandarle el Joselito,donde?
> 
> ...



Jajaja. Gracias, pero he puesto los nombres que más me sonaban y me ha faltado espacio: Tonuel, Silenciosa, Ghkghk, etc.... Incluso Rbotnik y sus míticos 9600. Lo que pasa es que estos últimos días había visto unos gráficos suyos, los comentarios de Claca y el típico hilo "Mulder": Hoy el volumen de los leoncios ha sido x.....

De todos y cada uno de los foreros aprendo. No posteo casi nunca por que no considero que tenga absolutamente nada que aportar.

A sus pies (de todos ustedes) me postro


----------



## Estilicón (20 Dic 2011)

Mira que la voz me lo decía. Pon una orden en TEF a 12,80, pon una orden en TEF a 12,80.

Y yo diciéndole que no porque ya había cerrado por este año :´(.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2011)

a una hora del cierre USA







Mulder, lo siento::


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a una hora del cierre USA
> 
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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



stupendo!

:XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Mira que la voz me lo decía. Pon una orden en TEF a 12,80, pon una orden en TEF a 12,80.
> 
> Y yo diciéndole que no porque ya había cerrado por este año :´(.



Ni te agobies, yo porque estoy dentro pero no sabemos lo que va a durar esto....

Si sube a los borricos (perdonadme compañeros) que entramos a dehora nos dejará salir más o menos bien parados y habremos aprendido la lección.

Yo una vez que salga voy a meter la pasta que uso para la bolsa a 3 meses en un depósito.

A ver que pasa con los meses que no lo veo nada claro.


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A pesar de que las cosas vienen chungas en lo fundamental creo que enero tendrá un principio alcista hasta la mitad o casi final del mes, donde empezaríamos una corrección breve.
> 
> Lo realmente chungo creo que llegará en primavera.
> 
> Pero no me hagan mucho caso, son elucubraciones de bola de cristal



Maestro ya sabes que de tu bola me fío mucho. En este caso, si se reactivan las caidas o se manifiesta una clara debilidad en la subida, veo cosas muy chungas en los gráficos con escenarios tremendos a la baja.

Pero lo dicho, mientras esté el rebote en marcha lo que procede es disfrutarlo los que estén montados en el tren.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy leyendo un foro no tiene desperdicio atentos a esta perla:
> 
> "Subo el tema con una duda-pregunta.
> 
> ...




Pues eso, el foro es FC y han abierto un hilo sobre el plus500...han empezado todos animados, ganando sus euretes y cuando han cogido confianza....


"Bueno, me han cerrado la posicion y me quedan 0.73centimos, ha sido un placer, nos vemos"

"Vaya ruina, si lo se no me levanto a ver la bolsa"

"Mi carrera finalizo, me han cerrado posición, tengo 1.13€.

No hay otro software similar con bono? "


"Pues que Dios/Alá/Buda te oiga...porque, como el lunes siga así la cosa a mi me deja arruinado totalmente.

Tenía que haber cerrao a las 04AM..que llevaba casi 300e de beneficio...ahora me encuentro con -1350"


"Ostias... otro que se ha desplomado hoy, me he quedado sin dinero, tengo 3'20 de capital.

Unas acciones han llegado a -35€ casi todo lo que tenía...

Que hago?"

"Suerte has tenido...yo compre a 1,3884 y me da que ese nivel no lo veo en semanas...teniendo en cuenta que me clavan 17e dia por mantener posicion abierta imagina como voy a tenr que cerrar..."

Todos el mismo día....

::::::::


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Maestro ya sabes que de tu bola me fío mucho. En este caso, si se reactivan las caidas o se manifiesta una clara debilidad en la subida, veo cosas muy chungas en los gráficos con escenarios tremendos a la baja.
> 
> Pero lo dicho, mientras esté el rebote en marcha lo que procede es disfrutarlo los que estén montados en el tren.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Yo sigo confiando en los cortos desde aquí, el SP me saltó al poco de meterme al cierre Europeo con lo suficiente pa un bocata jamón, en el Eur/dólar sigo a galope esperando cotas mas bajas en próximas horas


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo sigo confiando en los cortos desde aquí, el SP me saltó al poco de meterme al cierre Europeo con lo suficiente pa un bocata jamón, en el Eur/dólar sigo a galope esperando cotas mas bajas en próximas horas



Yo no confío nada en la subida. Sin embargo, mientras esté en marcha lo que procede es cabalgarla con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso, el foro es FC y han abierto un hilo sobre el plus500...han empezado todos animados, ganando sus euretes y cuando han cogido confianza....
> 
> 
> "Bueno, me han cerrado la posicion y me quedan 0.73centimos, ha sido un placer, nos vemos"
> ...



¿Saldos negativos? ¿Posiciones cerradas por el broker? ...

Pero estos tios se han metido apalancados sin tener NPI de bolsa... ::

A veces uno reconoce que la selección natural hace su labor, sobre todo con los lemmings...

Edito para auto-corregirme: he estado echando un ojillo y la mayoría que he leido se han metido con los 25 leuros gratis que les regalaban. No he localizado "grandes perdidas". Vamos, en plan tragaperras de bar, ninguna locura. Aunque no deja de ser bastante "discutible" la política del broker regalando 25 euros y anunciandose como algo muy sencillote cuando con ese dinero y un apalancamiento de 1:50 puedes llegar a palmar más de 1000 euros, intereses del prestamo por apalancamiento a parte.


----------



## Estilicón (20 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ni te agobies, yo porque estoy dentro pero no sabemos lo que va a durar esto....
> 
> Si sube a los borricos (perdonadme compañeros) que entramos a dehora nos dejará salir más o menos bien parados y habremos aprendido la lección.
> 
> ...



Na, no me agobio. Además, estos días ando a tope de curro y ando bastante desconectado, solo lo que veo por la tarde.

Yo después de esta subida pondría el SL en 12,90 o 12,90 y poco. Si desde donde está se deja un 2% es que no hay ganas de subir. Si sube a 13,30 se puede vender o jugártela a poner el SL en 13,10 y esperar algo más. En 13,40 si ya ganas algo, yo las largaba. Sacar beneficio de una operación donde la entrada está claro que no fue buena, aunque luego subiera más,ya puede considerarse éxito.

Hay unos buenos depósitos a 3 meses ahora al 4-4.5%. Yo he pillado uno de ING .


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo sigo confiando en los cortos desde aquí, el SP me saltó al poco de meterme al cierre Europeo con lo suficiente pa un bocata jamón, en el *Eur/dólar sigo a galope esperando cotas mas bajas en próximas horas*



Alguna proyección de las suyas?

A mi me mandrilearon esta mañana la mitad de la posición(cortos), la otra la mantengo (ahora plana) pero lleva unas horas de tontuna buenas(desde las 19).


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Prisa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, llego ahora de viaje desde ayer por la mañana. Algo, poco, he podido leer desde la BB o un iPad.

Esto marcha bien, la resistencia relevante y de cambio de tendencia secular está en 1 pavo, Y LO VA A SUPERAR!. Vamos a ver si no lo jode ninguna perroflautada por los índices van bien y dando una vuelta que es importante.

Antena 3TV, la veo muy bien y alcista.

Sigo leyendo el resto del hilo.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguna proyección de las suyas?
> 
> A mi me mandrilearon esta mañana la mitad de la posición(cortos), la otra la mantengo (ahora plana) pero lleva unas horas de tontuna buenas(desde las 19).



El techo del canal casi clavado, era un poco superior al de ayer...así que confío una visita a los 1.032.

Yo esta mañana una mandrilada en el dax, corto al tocar el nivel de ruptura. 15 puntos volados. Luego todo el día out, hasta el cierre europedo, donde vi claro un picado del eur/dólar y ahí seguimos.


----------



## Estilicón (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso, el foro es FC y han abierto un hilo sobre el plus500...han empezado todos animados, ganando sus euretes y cuando han cogido confianza....
> 
> 
> "Bueno, me han cerrado la posicion y me quedan 0.73centimos, ha sido un placer, nos vemos"
> ...


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Saldos negativos? ¿Posiciones cerradas por el broker? ...
> 
> Pero estos tios se han metido apalancados sin tener NPI de bolsa... ::
> 
> A veces uno reconoce que la selección natural hace su labor, sobre todo con los lemmings...



Mira que perla....


"¿Alguien me explica como vender? He invertido hace 5 dias y ahora no me deja venderlas"

Respuesta

"Le tienes que dar a cerrar posicion" :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::::::::8::8::XX::XX:



"Si doy mi numero de telefono, juego apalancado y pierdo mas de lo que tengo hay alguna manera de que me exijan el dinero perdido o puedo cerrar la cuenta y punto?" AHIIIII QuE ME LOL!!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga que no se entere nadie, que desde que ha posteado Enagas ha comenzado a bajar a lo loco... :bla:
> 
> Salgo de casa un par de horas y se ha girado.. Brrrr
> 
> Yo creo que las conservaré conmigo unos cuantos días más hasta que se cumplan las predicciones de Muerto Viviente, que debe andar en uno de los universos paralelos y de cuando en cuando se pierde por aquí



Yo aguantaría hasta alcanzar el último máximo.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El techo del canal casi clavado, era un poco superior al de ayer...así que confío una visita a los *1.032*.
> 
> Yo esta mañana una mandrilada en el dax, corto al tocar el nivel de ruptura. 15 puntos volados. Luego todo el día out, hasta el cierre europedo, donde vi claro un picado del eur/dólar y ahí seguimos.



Se refiere a 1,3020

Porque si se va 1,0xx me hace feliz(y al Sr. Chinito, que le hago pedido).


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se refiere a 1,3020
> 
> Porque si se va 1,0xx me hace feliz(y al Sr. Chinito, que le hago pedido).



claro, se me ha ido el dedo, eso de leer FC y estar atento al Gráfico es una mezcla explosiva.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2011)

ATENCION ATENCION:

A alguno se le ha cerrado la posición por los vencimientos...se le ha quedado la cara tal que asín...:


Al loro:

"como haceis para que no caduque? me ha jodido porque se ha cerrado de noche y en perdidas"

Anda!!! acabo de descubrir que nos leen. A ver que levante la mano el que postea en lo del plus500

"Para los noobs, leed comentarios aquí, y en www.burbuja.info"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> ATENCION ATENCION:
> 
> A alguno se le ha cerrado la posición por los vencimientos...se le ha quedado la cara tal que asín...:
> 
> ...



Joer que fáuna. Supongo que pensaría que el plus500 es como el betwin o alguna casas de apuestas. 

El que postea seguro que es ghkghk o alguno de los _ilustres_ que postean en FC. 

::


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo aguantaría hasta alcanzar el último máximo.



seguro que no tiene un privado por ahí??


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2011)

Para Semana Santa iremos todos los del foro invitados Verdad Señor Votín????

NH Hoteles ganó 25,6 millones hasta noviembre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> seguro que no tiene un privado por ahí??



No, perdona vmmp29 pero he estado muy liado en el trabajo.
De todas formas, no creo que entre tan habitualmente por aquí porque estoy con un compañero haciendo un blog de este tema (a algunos jefillos del banco les ha ido bien con nuestras recomendaciones y para ganar puntos con ellos..bueno, y para algunos de vosotros que me parecéis majillos). Ahí colgaré regularmente como veo las cosas (si puedo a diario) y mi apuesta por algunos valores. Repito que entraré por aquí también, pero menos. Por cierto, en el blog explico mi método (bastante óptimo por ahora) que os citaba el viernes creo. Quién lo quiera ver que entré aquí: CABALAS ESPECULATIVAS
(estamos empezando desde hace poco y dándole forma y esas cosas).


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joer que fáuna. Supongo que pensaría que el plus500 es como el betwin o alguna casas de apuestas.
> 
> El que postea seguro que es ghkghk o alguno de los _ilustres_ que postean en FC.
> 
> ::



Amigo, las Patriot vuelven a estar de moda y a llevarme en sus posaderas. El aspecto gráfico es muy bueno, ha rebotado en la línea de soporte del triángulo que lo gobierna y podría repuntar, si el la serie acompaña, hasta los 11 dolares.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (20 Dic 2011)

:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Dic 2011)

En el hilo del PLUS500 hay algunos comentarios enternecedores:

"*Por que van 13 euros en perdidas y me estoy empezando a desesperar.. *"

Entiendo que 13 de 25 es un buen porcentaje de "pérdidas", pero aún así... :rolleye:

A ese forero, si me lee, le recomiendo que NO meta pasta de su bolsillo si no quiere perder la salud.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Dic 2011)

Buenas noches, queridos amigos. Os voy a soltar un pequeño rollo que incluye final aleccionador sobre psicología del inversor novato. Quien quiera saltárselo e ir al resumen puede ir a la línea en negrita etiquetada con el Too Long Didn't Read, o pasar al siguiente mensaje.

Yo me trato de uno al que siempre le ha hecho gracia todo el concepto de la bolsa, el jugar a adivinar si los precios subirán o bajarán, y el hecho de poder obtener un beneficio de tu propia perspicacia / talento / trabajo / experiencia.

Nunca me había metido en ello, ni seguía las cotizaciones ni nada, pero este verano unos compañeros de trabajo (trabajamos en un banco) me picaron con sus entradas en Santander y en Telefónica cuando a mediados de agosto las cosas estaban tan baratas ("más ya es imposible que baje"). Puesto que las comisiones que se pagan tienen unos mínimos, decidí que yo me metería con el importe necesario para reducir el impacto de esa comisión, compré unas SAN a 6,066, las vendí a 6,443 dos días más tarde con un 5,45% de beneficio neto, pude pavonearme ante mis compañeros, empecé a calcular cómo se multiplicaría mi dinero al cabo de un año _a ese ritmo_, y me sentí el rey del mambo. Así que como os podéis imaginar, me fui animando y desde entonces he estado utilizando todo mi dinero dedicado a comprar bloques compactos de acciones y venderlas. En mi banco no hay ni cortos ni nada más complejo que "acciones puras y duras".

Me autoimpuse una disciplina consistente en no meter más dinero que el que _fuese ganando_, incluso retirando un 20% de los beneficios. Esta limitación tiene como objetivo hacer unos experimentos en un entorno con daños controlados para saber simplemente si era realista esperar unos rendimientos a la larga superiores a los de un depósito corriente y moliente, y además controlarme un poco porque mis primeros picoteos ya me dieron la sensación de que esta droga puede crear una *gran adicción*. Hasta mi última entrada no estaba del todo mal, había ganado hecho 5 entradas y salidas en poco más de 3 meses y había ganado un 10% aproximadamente respecto al capital inicial. Claro, esto te permite ahorrarte comisiones pero cuando te parece que no hay nada comprable, o mientras estás en pérdidas y esperando a que suba algo para poder salir y cambiar de caladero (hola, Silenciosa), te aburres un poco.

Mi última entrada fue en Société Générale, compradas a 18,55. Para dar una idea, el cierre de hoy, después de haber subido un 4,65%, es de 17,215 y estoy perdiendo un 8%. Nada catastrófico, y sigo a la espera de que suban, pero es un poco frustrante ver que las cosas están tan baratas ("¡que me las quitan de las manos, oiga!") y tú atado de pies y codos sin poder meter ni la puntita por una entrada a destiempo.

Así que ayer por la tarde vi que Carrefour estaba muy barata, incluso a pesar de llevar una subida considerable en el día, decidí que había mucho margen de subida allí y empecé a imaginarme cuánto podría ganar. Después de un rato discutiendo con _unos amigos_ y viendo las levísimas oscilaciones en el precio, puse mi orden de compra por un importe que es EL DOBLE de la cantidad que teóricamente estaba dedicando.






Inmediatamente después me sentí bastante mal por haber traicionado mi disciplina, y estuve a punto de correr a apuntarme a Proyecto Hombre. La cuestión es que hoy han subido con nobleza y podría haber vendido ya con unos beneficios nada desdeñables, pero aún así sigo sintiendo que sucumbí a la tentación: detrás de esto está Lucifer ofreciéndome la manzana prohibida y vosotros sois la serpiente que hace de intermediaria. No sé cómo acabará, si volveré a cumplir mis propias reglas cuando cierre esta operación, o si gano todavía más me puedo llegar a envalentonar y acabar metiendo en NHH todos mis ahorros.


*TL;DR: Soy ludópata, como me temía.*






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *CARREFUR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Señor Guybrush, como he dicho más arriba estoy dentro desde ayer a 16,58. ¿Alguna idea de niveles o me espero directamente a _que se gire_? Me gustaría compartir esta singladura con más tripulantes...


----------



## MateAmargo (20 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En el hilo del PLUS500 hay algunos comentarios enternecedores:
> 
> "*Por que van 13 euros en perdidas y me estoy empezando a desesperar.. *"
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada:


> *Meti 1700€ a mediados de agosto. Hice 2000e en ganancias hasta el dia 7 de septiembre. Y ahora sumo perdidas (unas no realizadas) de alrededor de 2600. Es decir, llevo palmados 600€*
> 
> Todo iba de maravilla hasta que la especulación total y absoluta se adueñó de todo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el hilo de FC, me estoy partiendo leyendolo.


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2011)

lo de los "fundamentales" lo lleva bien aprendido.
no me explico cómo puede estar palmando pasta :

::

"El dolar está superapreciado. Pensar que la solvencia de USA es mayor que la Europea es, sinceramente, ser corto de entendederas. Tienen un problema de deficit increible, peor que Europa. Están imprimiendo billete verde a todo trapo..y la moneda se aprecia..un sin sentido."


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (21 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo de los "fundamentales" lo lleva bien aprendido.
> no me explico cómo puede estar palmando pasta :
> 
> ::
> ...




Alguien me lo explica? como pueden usar impresoras de papeleria para imprimir dolares y que no se deprecie?


----------



## Estilicón (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es de forocoches milady.
> 
> Voy a INVERTIR los ahorros de TODA MI VIDA en la BOLSA ESPAÑOLA [hilo para ownearme] - Página 2 - ForoCoches



Ese enlace solo lleva hasta la página 21, y el último mensaje es de octubre, al menos hasta donde veo yo.

¿Es ese hilo?:

Si no lo es, ¿podeis poner el link del 'bueno'?.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ese enlace solo lleva hasta la página 21, y el último mensaje es de octubre, al menos hasta donde veo yo.
> 
> ¿Es ese hilo?:
> 
> Si no lo es, ¿podeis poner el link del 'bueno'?.



Disfrute....

[HILO OFICIAL] PLUS500 [BOLSA ONLINE][25€ GRATIS?] Vol. III - ForoCoches


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No, perdona vmmp29 pero he estado muy liado en el trabajo.
> De todas formas, no creo que entre tan habitualmente por aquí porque estoy con un compañero haciendo un blog de este tema (a algunos jefillos del banco les ha ido bien con nuestras recomendaciones y para ganar puntos con ellos..bueno, y para algunos de vosotros que me parecéis majillos). Ahí colgaré regularmente como veo las cosas (si puedo a diario) y mi apuesta por algunos valores. Repito que entraré por aquí también, pero menos. Por cierto, en el blog explico mi método (bastante óptimo por ahora) que os citaba el viernes creo. Quién lo quiera ver que entré aquí: CABALAS ESPECULATIVAS
> (estamos empezando desde hace poco y dándole forma y esas cosas).



muchas gracias:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> *TL;DR: Soy ludópata, como me temía.*



Mi primeras dos operaciones en bolsa, fueron iniciadas durante la misma semana, pensé en diversificar un mínimo por si me iba mal, mantuve las acciones 3 meses y gané un 50% con cada una de ellas (punto arriba punto abajo)

Si un 5% te convirtió en ludópata no se que podría decir de mi mismo, desde entonces ha llovido mucho...muchísimo... 

Y en aquella época no controlaba el volumen de los leoncios ni nada parecido, iba como todos los demás.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Me temo que el HCH del euro era demasiado bonito... ¿no?
De momento resisto tentaciones...

Mi no entender... el euro se embala y el globex... baja??


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

A mi me ha largado el Stop Profit.

Habrá que insistir, línea de salida.


----------



## Caos (21 Dic 2011)

Plus500 es una estafa de servicio, la gente ni se preocupa en leer reviews de brokers, que desastre. Por lo demás, mucha gente se habrá flipado con la estafa de 'explicación' del day trader de la Sexta llena de información errónea (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-salvados-de-la-temporada-8.html#post5465387).

A lo que vamos... UST 10y -2.5% (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a-324.html#post5455627), no era un mal trade (no llega al 3% de la bolsa pero casi y con mucho menos riesgo), lo bueno de esta posición es que se podía haber abierto aún cuando la bolsa estaba bajando sin peligro de pérdidas (o mucho menor, ya que estaba en el límtie superior y con los tipos ya por los suelos, era complicado que subiese más la demanda). Queda margen aún de rally, luego veremos (seguramente varios días haciendo top y a bajar, lo de siempre vamos). El del EUR/USD bastante fail no obstante, al parecer la venta de 30.000 mill de UST en una subasta con tipo al 0.0% a 6 meses ha provocado un sell-off matutino en el par.


----------



## vyk (21 Dic 2011)

Nikkei sube con fuerza: +1,56%


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Plus500 es una estafa de servicio, la gente ni se preocupa en leer reviews de brokers, que desastre.



Podría pasarme alguna review sobre el plus. La gente que lo ha usado y esta usando no están teniendo problemas de reintegros ni operativa.:


Agente de Bolsa | Reseñas


Brokers de Bolsa comparados entre ellos: demos gratis y promociones

Plus500 estafa? Las mejores empresas en línea de inversión Plus500


https://www.fsa.gov.uk/register/firmBasicDetails.do?sid=228668

Y en la CNMV

CNMV - Empresas de servicios de inversión extranjeras en libre prestación


----------



## Defcon (21 Dic 2011)

Del hilo de FC



> Yo le he metido en largo esta mañana al EUR/GBP y llevo palmando todo el día, suerte que no ha pasado de los -2€, de todas formas espero que suba.



::


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Nikkei abre +1,45%... ya veremos cómo cierra... pero lo veremos mañana. 

besitos para todas...

es que yo en lugar de ir a FC voy a ir enfemenino o algo de eso... ya de ser infiel al hilo... que sea por... en fín, yo me entiendo... jajaja...


----------



## Caos (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Podría pasarme alguna review sobre el plus. La gente que lo ha usado y esta usando no están teniendo problemas de reintegros ni operativa.:



La empresa es legal y funciona, pero en cuanto llevas un tiempo operando y con cierta frecuencia empiezan los retrasos inesperados en la ejecución, quotes a destiempo, stops que no saltan, cambios sin previo aviso en las políticas de margenes de mantenimiento y liquidaciones de posiciones etc. etc. etc. Eso he leído en algunas reviews guiris sobre brokers retail en alguna página de calificación y reviews, bastantes quejas del servicio.

Duros a cuatro pesetas no existen, si este broker retail fuese tan bueno como parece tendría mucho más peso, y no lo tiene, eso sí en Google sale mucho... así que igual consigue llegar a su público objetivo, como los de FC.

En realidad no hacen nada que no hagan una gran parte de brokers retail (joder a sus propios clientes tomando posiciones contrarias y aprovechándose de las deficiencias 'arbitrando' a su favor, cuando no creando mercado en productos que no se comercializan en mercados independientes, CFD's algunos 'falsos futuros', warrants, etc.), pero creo que estos están especializados en esto.

Hablo de memoria y de hace tiempo, así que a lo mejor ha cambiado la cosa. Me alegro si es así.


----------



## MateAmargo (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso, el foro es FC y han abierto un hilo sobre el plus500...han empezado todos animados, ganando sus euretes y cuando han cogido confianza....
> 
> "Bueno, me han cerrado la posicion y me quedan 0.73centimos, ha sido un placer, nos vemos"
> 
> ...







Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Saldos negativos? ¿Posiciones cerradas por el broker? ...
> 
> Pero estos tios se han metido apalancados sin tener NPI de bolsa... ::
> 
> ...





FranR dijo:


> Mira que perla....
> 
> "¿Alguien me explica como vender? He invertido hace 5 dias y ahora no me deja venderlas"
> 
> ...





FranR dijo:


> ATENCION ATENCION:
> 
> A alguno se le ha cerrado la posición por los vencimientos...se le ha quedado la cara tal que asín...
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joer que fáuna. Supongo que pensaría que el plus500 es como el betwin o alguna casas de apuestas.
> 
> El que postea seguro que es ghkghk o alguno de los _ilustres_ que postean en FC.





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En el hilo del PLUS500 hay algunos comentarios enternecedores:
> 
> "*Por que van 13 euros en perdidas y me estoy empezando a desesperar.. *"
> 
> ...





MateAmargo dijo:


> Eso no es nada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hellion (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joer que fáuna. Supongo que pensaría que el plus500 es como el betwin o alguna casas de apuestas.
> 
> 
> ::



Se quedaría usted pasmado si leyese el plan de negocio de un sitio de poker y casino de internet. Trasladable punto por punto (incluso en la segmentación de clientes) a un broker online que se gestionase como tal, acentuando el elemento online. 

En la segmentación de clientes salíamos retratados algunos de cuerpo entero. Muy _monos_, por cierto. :XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Dic 2011)

Sr. FranR estan tentando mi stop loss en el eur/dolar...que duro se hace el esperar la caída de la eurozona...(Marditos ejpeculadores...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, las Patriot vuelven a estar de moda y a llevarme en sus posaderas. El aspecto gráfico es muy bueno, ha rebotado en la línea de soporte del triángulo que lo gobierna y podría repuntar, si el la serie acompaña, hasta los 11 dolares.



Si ya le digo que mis grafiquitos son guapetones, pero la bajada a 8,22 me tiene descolocado. ¿En que estación se ha montado? Yo tengo mis dudas. Se las explico.

*PATRIOT*






Una entrada de 8,6$ es digna de :Aplauso: ya que te permite llevarte un 8% hasta los 9,3$, que por ahí pasa una directriz bajista, supongo que habrá entrado por esa zona. Si la fuga a los 8,22$ es falsa, si que es cierto que el precio se podría ir hasta los 11$ (parte de arriba del triángulo). Para confimar esto, debería superar la bajista. Si no, el jostión será bonico de ver.

Lo prudente seria entrar una vez superados los 9.3$, pero usted ya lleva objetivos anuales cumplidos y está en plan _shot to kill_. 

Suerte. Yo tengo la mañana para pensármelo.

[he editado algo, tenía las legañas pegadas esta mañana]

Sobre *Carrefur* que preguntaba el sr. A.M., yo me iría preparando para la una corrección sobre los 18,7€.

suerte a todos!


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Dic 2011)

Las asiáticas muy bien (a los coreanos se les ha pasado la cagalera) y las commodities apuntan maneras. El euro en el sueño de los justos, eso sí. Un ojito a los repos y otro al canalillo







¡Si asoma a correr sin mirar atrás!!!

PS: que nadie me quite las boobs de la Merkel, que estoy esperando poder ponermelas de avatar!


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Buenos días, como aquel que dice. Yo en breve me voy a dormir, pero no podría conciliar el sueño sin antes desearos mucha suerte.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días, como aquel que dice. Yo en breve me voy a dormir, pero no podría conciliar el sueño sin antes desearos mucha suerte.



Pues muchas gracias, que descanses bien... y que te lo hayas pasado mejor.


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Es que soy lo peor... cerré posiciones para evitar estar haciendo lo que estoy haciendo... en fin. 

DAX:







No sé si recordaréis el planteamiento que hice en su momento como bandera inversa... tal vez, tal vez siga vigente y veamos los 6.550. En cualquier caso a meses vista sigue con muy mala pinta, con el pull perfectamente ejecutado a la figura de giro y demasiada volatilidad como para pensar en alzas.


----------



## faraico (21 Dic 2011)

Buenos días

Enhorabuena Votín!! A ver si sigue así...

Vaya mierda de volumen en prisa....en fin...qué diferencia con el de ayer


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días, como aquel que dice. Yo en breve me voy a dormir, pero no podría conciliar el sueño sin antes desearos mucha suerte.



que vidorra.... 

edit: Como huelo a plusvis a tope, donación hecha a unicef para que se escolarice a los niños, y no salgan como como el sr. Bertok que dedica su tiempo a quemar coches de su barrio en lugar de tareas más productivas como quemar el coche de ZP. ::


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que vidorra....



Sacrifico plusvis por plusvis... no te creas, es muy duro elegir.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Quien llevara TEF debería estar ya en plusvalías...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quien llevara TEF debería estar ya en plusvalías...



Excepto los que entramos a 15,08. No todo va a ser ganar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sacrifico plusvis por plusvis... no te creas, es muy duro elegir.









Si bueno muy dificil. Si fueses persona decente, usarías las calendas como debe ser: Domingo a jueves sembrar, viernes y sabado cosechar.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Paso un momento corriendo a darle las gracias al Sr. Clackerty por uno de los posts más jachondos que he podido leer en días (y eso ya es decir en este "hilo LOLeante", como decía el otro :: )

Comentar también que es cierto lo de liado/desaparecido. Estoy en medio de una de mis épocas "creativas" de coding, donde no sólo tengo que terminar de programar la última taradez de módulo que se me ocurrió el otro día mientras estaba corriendo a las doce de la noche, sino que - y esto es lo que me consume más tiempo - debo encontrar un nombre adecuado para el nuevo módulo :fiufiu::fiufiu:




Claca dijo:


> ¿No es un poco sospechoso que estos días pollastre esté desaparecido y muy 'liado'? Yo no quiero decir nada, pero alguien que le da a la bebida, con mascotas, que nunca revela a sus conocidos de qué trabaja y con un sorprendente espíritu navideño...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Paso un momento corriendo a darle las gracias al Sr. Clackerty por uno de los posts más jachondos que he podido leer en días (y eso ya es decir en este "hilo LOLeante", como decía el otro :: )
> 
> Comentar también que es cierto lo de liado/desaparecido. Estoy en medio de una de mis épocas "creativas" de coding, donde no sólo tengo que terminar de programar la última taradez de módulo que se me ocurrió el otro día mientras estaba corriendo a las doce de la noche, sino que - y esto es lo que me consume más tiempo - debo encontrar un nombre adecuado para el nuevo módulo :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Señor pollastre, es usted un crack. No sabe cuánto daría yo por estar en su cabeza cuando está pariendo códigos y fórmulas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Paso un momento corriendo a darle las gracias al Sr. Clackerty por uno de los posts más jachondos que he podido leer en días (y eso ya es decir en este "hilo LOLeante", como decía el otro :: )
> 
> Comentar también que es cierto lo de liado/desaparecido. Estoy en medio de una de mis épocas "creativas" de coding, donde no sólo tengo que terminar de programar la última taradez de módulo que se me ocurrió el otro día mientras estaba corriendo a las doce de la noche, sino que - y esto es lo que me consume más tiempo - debo encontrar un nombre adecuado para el nuevo módulo :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Dos cosas:
a) No nos engaña, ya sabemos quien es ustéc. 
b) Ya le doy yo para elegir 

Dasher (Brioso), Dancer (Bailarín), Prancer (Acróbata), Comet (Cometa), Cupid (Cupido), Donner (Trueno), Blitzen (Relámpago), Vixen (Juguetón) :XX:

Personalmente me gustan Prancer y Blitzen. Así que si lo llama Blitzenprancer (acróbata del trueno) sería sublime.

Por otro lado, y no más importante, su desaparición temporal, según usted justificada, le ha llevado al ostracismo más demigrante y como consecuencia de ello no aparece en la carta MAGIC®







:XX:

EDITO: *CARTA MAGIC CREADA POR ILUSTRADOR, UN JRANDE.*


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Excepto los que entramos a 15,08. No todo va a ser ganar...



Ni los que entramos en 13,48

Pero al menos podremos salir con una cierta dignidad.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Dic 2011)

Sobre el cobro de dividendos (made in bebé gaceril):
1.- Parece que el derecho al cobro de dividendos se adquiere en el cierre de la sesión del día anterior al cobro publicado/apertura del día del cobro publicado. En cualquier caso parece bastante claro que es antes de la subasta de apertura del día del pago. Ejemplo: ENAGAS pagaba dividendo hoy a 21/12. En la apertura alcista del IBEX, ENAGAS está cayendo bastante. Si mucho no me equivoco a causa de la descapitalización por el pago del dividendo.
2.- Opero con ING, todavía no he visto un duro en mi cuenta (9:45). Mirando los eventos en la propia web de ING figura como hora las 12:00 (imagino que será cuando hagan el pago).
3.- Supuestamente los primeros 1500 euros de dividendo (estoy lejos de esa cifra en cualquier caso) están exentos de tributación. Ojo que esto sólo aplica si has tenido las acciones un mínimo de 2 meses o las mantienes 2 meses después del dividendo.

Respecto a los "trucos" básicos que se le pasan a uno por la cabeza con esto:
- Comprar justo antes del dividendo y vender justo después: no funciona. Al menos por lo que he visto en este caso lo de que el mercado descuenta el dividendo parece que funciona muy bien.
- Ponerse en corto en la acción el día antes: tampoco funciona (esto no lo he probado, sólo he buscado info al respecto). Al ser una venta de acción, tienes que pagar tú el dividendo.
- Reducir el pago a hacienda, asumiendo la descapitalización como perdidas para compensar otras ganancias. Al estar hasta 1500 euros de dividendos libres de impuestos, si al realizar la compra/venta de la acción pierdes eso en el proceso, pero ganas los dividendos, te ahorras el 19/21% de pago a hacienda. Teóricamente es posible, pero ojo, la deducción fiscal es sólo para acciones que tuvieras 2 meses antes del dividendo o mantengas durante 2 meses después del dividendo. Yo lo veo viable, pero bastante complejo, y arriesgado (el coste de estar obligado a mantener tanto tiempo una acción puede ser muy superior al ahorro fiscal, dudo que compense).

Lo dicho, es lo que observo como novato en estas lides, mezclando mi poca experiencia con un mucho de "google es tu amigo". Lo escribo por si hay alguien a quién le resulte útil o si alguno de los expertos quiere corregirme algo, lo cual sería de agradecer (mi objetivo en estos momentos es aprender).

EDITO: pago del dividendo confirmado a las 12:00.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

¿ Y Ustec se arroga la portavocía del grupo de Magic HVEI35 ?

¿ Ustec, que ni siquiera se ha preocupado de usar la versión 2.0 de la carta Magic, corregida y aumentada, en la que aparece correctamente MM en vez del díscolo, machito y significado MV que aparece en la carta de _su_ post ?

Amos hombre.... qué incorrección...


edit: no sé por qué, su nombre de módulo me suena irremediablemente a _Blitzkrieg_. Que no estaría mal, debo admitir.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> a) No nos engaña, ya sabemos quien es ustéc.
> b) Ya le doy yo para elegir
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Será por nombres... 
llámelo el destripador. Porque algo destripa, seguro.
Correlator, por múltiples y obvios motivos.
Foveon. En referencia a la fóvea del ojo.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Es un muy buen resumen, incluyendo la pérdida de valor lo que ayuda a reducir plusvalías por otro lado, y sin embargo si cobras dividendos exentos no pierdes realmente valor.

Por otro lado, lo de Enagás es exactamente eso. Súmale a la cotización el dividendo bruto y tendrás su cotización más "real".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Y Ustec se arroga la portavocía del grupo de Magic HVEI35 ?
> 
> ¿ Ustec, que ni siquiera se ha preocupado de usar la versión 2.0 de la carta Magic, corregida y aumentada, en la que aparece correctamente MM en vez del díscolo, machito y significado MV que aparece en la carta de _su_ post ?
> 
> ...



Ne nuntium necare!!

A mi me sorprendió que incluyeran a este infame pirata al lado de tan iluistres corsarios!


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Será por nombres...



No, no, no.

Concédale a este asunto la importancia que merece, Sr. Atman. 

La elección de un nombre para cada nuevo módulo es un momento crítico, un paso muy importante, una liturgia que contribuye al ulterior éxito o fracaso del susodicho.

Y una vez que ha sido Ud. adecuadamente reprendido por su carencia de fe, veamos sus sugerencias:

- Correlator: podría llegar a considerarse, si no fuera porque ya existe el módulo Mandrilator. Eso lo descarta.

- Destripador: improcedente, no se admite. Mal, Zeus, muy mal :XX:

- Foveon : aquí me ha sorprendido Ud. ... este me lo anoto como finalista


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Sobre el cobro de dividendos (made in bebé gaceril):
> - Reducir el pago a hacienda, asumiendo la descapitalización como perdidas para compensar otras ganancias. Al estar hasta 1500 euros de dividendos libres de impuestos, si al realizar la compra/venta de la acción pierdes eso en el proceso, pero ganas los dividendos, te ahorras el 19/21% de pago a hacienda. Teóricamente es posible, pero ojo, la deducción fiscal es sólo para acciones que tuvieras 2 meses antes del dividendo o mantengas durante 2 meses después del dividendo. Yo lo veo viable, pero bastante complejo, y arriesgado (el coste de estar obligado a mantener tanto tiempo una acción puede ser muy superior al ahorro fiscal, dudo que compense
> 
> No lo entiendo, para pagar a Hacienda tienes que obtener beneficios, si "descapitalizas" no obtienes . o al menos eso entiendo yo por descapitalizar = perder.
> ...


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Es sin saber su función y su "caracter", su relación con el resto... dar nombres es como pegarle a la piñata... o ponerle nombre a un hijo sin saber su sexo...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Concédale a este asunto la importancia que merece, Sr. Atman.
> 
> ...



Nos ayudaría saber para qué está diseñado el aparato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Nos ayudaría saber para qué está diseñado el aparato.



Para dar placer :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para dar placer :XX:



A través del dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para dar placer :XX:





Adriangtir dijo:


> A través del dinero.










:XX: :XX: :XX:

:o


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Burbujilimo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sobre el cobro de dividendos (made in bebé gaceril):
> ...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Concédale a este asunto la importancia que merece, Sr. Atman.
> 
> La elección de un nombre para cada nuevo módulo es un momento crítico, un paso muy importante, una liturgia que contribuye al ulterior éxito o fracaso del susodicho.



Sr. Pollastre, no lo hacía a usted seguidor de loa corriente filosófica *nominalista*.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para dar placer :XX:





Adriangtir dijo:


> A través del dinero.



Pues sólo se me ocurre un nombre:

[YOUTUBE]s3M-KzHpMPI[/YOUTUBE]

Pajillator Plus Stock Market Edition.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Nos ayudaría saber para qué está diseñado el aparato.



Es un MRA (analizador multirresolución) diseñado para extraer los movimientos institucionales del flow de mercado. No busca detectar a los leoncios normales, sino a los "gordos gordos", como los llamaba MarketMaker, y sus tendencias.

Para este diseño parto de la siguiente hipótesis: en este módulo, interpreto el flow institucional como una _señal_, y defino el _ruido_ como la ignorancia del pequeño inversor, desviaciones no deseadas sobre las intenciones de los "gordos gordos". 

Extraer la señal y descartar el ruido es lo que podría llevar, si las ecuaciones cumplen con lo que prometen en la teoría, a revelar los movimientos institucionales.

Así que, en román paladino, supongo que este módulo podría ser una especie de "filtro paso leoncio"


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Dic 2011)

¿Tigretón?

WIYD = Who is your daddy?

Black-Rasputin.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es un MRA (analizador multirresolución) diseñado para extraer los movimientos institucionales del flow de mercado. No busca detectar a los leoncios normales, sino a los "gordos gordos", como los llamaba MarketMaker, y sus tendencias.
> 
> Para este diseño parto de la siguiente hipótesis: en este módulo, interpreto el flow institucional como una _señal_, y defino el _ruido_ como la ignorancia del pequeño inversor, desviaciones no deseadas sobre las intenciones de los "gordos gordos".
> 
> ...



Me preocupa haber entendido todo. Debo estar comiendo algo que me amplía la capacidad intelectual.

No puede ser,...si soy rubia natural ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me preocupa haber entendido todo. Debo estar comiendo algo que me amplía la capacidad intelectual.
> 
> No puede ser,...si soy rubia natural ienso:



Tenga cuidado con lo que desayuna...



Spoiler


----------



## The Hellion (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me preocupa haber entendido todo. Debo estar comiendo algo que me amplía la capacidad intelectual.
> 
> No puede ser,...si soy rubia natural ienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si ya le digo que mis grafiquitos son guapetones, pero la bajada a 8,22 me tiene descolocado. ¿En que estación se ha montado? Yo tengo mis dudas. Se las explico.
> 
> *PATRIOT*
> 
> ...



8,8, no tuve la oportunidad de entrar en 8,6. La vela de hoy es importante. Pinta bien porque los usanos siguen alcistas y commodities con cierta correlación con Patrior (como la plata) están subiendo.
Si hoy sube en condiciones, entonces ya podremos tener un stop loss sin pérdidas (curioso juego de palabras). El escenario que manejo es el a).

A poquito rally que haya, Patriot tirará hacia arriba con fuerza. El stop profit lo tengo en 11 por la confianza que me dá. Ya veremos cómo se comportan los mercados ... por si hay que apearse antes.

Por cierto, Prisa está ahí esperando el go live y Antena 3TV está de maravilla (posición ya protegida al punto de entrada).


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

Hola soy Tortilla me han dicho que por aquí habláis del ibex35 y demás índices en un tono distendido. Intentaré no molestaros mucho colgando alguna que otra gráfica.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Hola soy Tortilla me han dicho que por aquí habláis del ibex35 y demás índices en un tono distendido. Intentaré no molestaros mucho colgando alguna que otra gráfica.



Debe rellenar primero el breve cuestionario que va a continuación:

- ¿Es ud hombre o mujer? Piense bien la respuesta.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Los aportes "racionales" no molestan nunca. Bienvenida, tortilla.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me preocupa haber entendido todo. Debo estar comiendo algo que me amplía la capacidad intelectual.



Fantastiquê... coincidentalmente, y según las últimas declaraciones del Sr. Clackerty, mire Ud. por dónde en estas fechas que vienen iba yo necesitando un "ayudante de Santa Claus"


----------



## Space Pope (21 Dic 2011)

oido cocina!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Enhorabuena Votín!! A ver si sigue así...
> 
> Vaya mierda de volumen en prisa....en fin...qué diferencia con el de ayer



Que va,aun sigo palmando mucha pasta
la compre a 2,38.............hasta que llegue a 2,50 van a pasar algunos meses
Pero si no llega a 2,50 antes del año que viene le quitare el SP y la esperare
hasta que llegue a 3 en Junio

Tened cuidado con las prisas que con el "pp" en el poder puede haber sorpresas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 8,8, no tuve la oportunidad de entrar en 8,6. La vela de hoy es importante. Pinta bien porque los usanos siguen alcistas y commodities con cierta correlación con Patrior (como la plata) están subiendo.
> Si hoy sube en condiciones, entonces ya podremos tener un stop loss sin pérdidas (curioso juego de palabras). El escenario que manejo es el a).
> 
> A poquito rally que haya, Patriot tirará hacia arriba con fuerza. El stop profit lo tengo en 11 por la confianza que me dá. Ya veremos cómo se comportan los mercados ... por si hay que apearse antes.
> ...



Que tenga suerte! 

Orden puesta sobre carrefour a 17,04 SL 16.8. Objetivos: 1º 17.9x -18.0x 2º 20.3x


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Debe rellenar primero el breve cuestionario que va a continuación:
> 
> - ¿Es ud hombre o mujer? Piense bien la respuesta.



Tengo patatas y huevos, así que supongo debo ser varón. 

Encantado.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Tengo patatas y huevos, así que supongo debo ser barón. Encantado.




No le pregunta por su rango nobiliario, sino por su sexo...


----------



## Felix (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es un MRA (analizador multirresolución) diseñado para extraer los movimientos institucionales del flow de mercado. No busca detectar a los leoncios normales, sino a los "gordos gordos", como los llamaba MarketMaker, y sus tendencias.
> 
> Para este diseño parto de la siguiente hipótesis: en este módulo, interpreto el flow institucional como una _señal_, y defino el _ruido_ como la ignorancia del pequeño inversor, desviaciones no deseadas sobre las intenciones de los "gordos gordos".
> 
> ...



Sexador de leoncios?


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

Posible fuga al alza de Ibex35 en próximas sesiones.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Tengo patatas y huevos, así que supongo debo ser barón.
> 
> Encantado.



Baron Tortilla???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Hola soy Tortilla me han dicho que por aquí habláis del ibex35 y demás índices en un tono distendido. Intentaré no molestaros mucho colgando alguna que otra gráfica.



Si bueno, de vez en cuando se hablan de esas cosas ::

Bienvenido Sr. tortilla, y no se corte en aportar cosas que así aprendemos todos.


edito: Barón ....







Bienvenido


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Tengo patatas y huevos, así que supongo debo ser barón.
> 
> Encantado.



Bienvenido, me parecía un nombre duro para una mujer.::


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Sexador de leoncios?



Fascinante. 

Directo a la final.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

El gráfico no se ve, señor tortilla.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Posible fuga al alza de Ibex35 _en próximas sesiones_.



Dita sea, es un medioplacista. De la cuerda de Mulder, Claca, _et al_ 

A ver si entra algún nuevo que sea de los míos ::


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dita sea, es un medioplacista. De la cuerda de Mulder, Claca, _et al_
> 
> A ver si entra algún nuevo que sea de los míos ::



Usted es un profesional,no hay muchos con ese pelaje que sobrevivan mucho tiempo,esta usted solo con los leones


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dita sea, es un medioplacista. De la cuerda de Mulder, Claca, _et al_
> 
> A ver si entra algún nuevo que sea de los míos ::



Yo aspiro algún día a ser de los suyos.

Pero me faltan años de estudio.


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> El gráfico no se ve, señor tortilla.



De donde vengo las imágenes colgadas de esa manera si se veían, lamento el fallo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es un MRA (analizador multirresolución) diseñado para extraer los movimientos institucionales del flow de mercado. No busca detectar a los leoncios normales, sino a los "gordos gordos", como los llamaba MarketMaker, y sus tendencias.
> 
> Para este diseño parto de la siguiente hipótesis: en este módulo, interpreto el flow institucional como una _señal_, y defino el _ruido_ como la ignorancia del pequeño inversor, desviaciones no deseadas sobre las intenciones de los "gordos gordos".
> 
> ...



Consulta, ¿sería equivalente al blai-konkorde pero más refinado? Lo tengo por defecto cuando reviso las cotizaciones a cierre, pero como guía en simulaciones me dio una fiabilidad cercana a la que tendría invirtiendo al azar, así que no le hago mucho caso en general. Pero si hubiera algo equivalente y fiable sería una pista excelente para guiar inversiones.

PD: ¿programa en PRT? Teniendo en cuenta que tengo experiencia en programación en general, ¿me recomendaría algún manual de programación para PRT?


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo aspiro algún día a ser de los suyos.
> 
> Pero me faltan años de estudio.



En esos años de estudio te puedes quedar mas pelada que el culo de una mona

Tomate esto como lo que es y deja a los profesionales trabajar


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo aspiro algún día a ser de los suyos.
> 
> Pero me faltan años de estudio.



Más que nada es por tener gente con la que intercambiar info.... casi todas las cosas que yo puedo aportar, a una gran mayoría de HVEIers no le son de ninguna utilidad, por los timeframes tan distintos que usamos unos y otros.

Lo más parecido a lo que yo hago sería el Janusito, por ejemplo. 

Los del ultracorto reivindicamos nuestros derechos. Queremos más amigos. ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dita sea, es un medioplacista. De la cuerda de Mulder, Claca, _et al_
> 
> A ver si entra algún nuevo que sea de los míos ::


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Dic 2011)

Comprenlos XD


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Más que nada es por tener gente con la que intercambiar info.... casi todas las cosas que yo puedo aportar, a una gran mayoría de HVEIers no le son de ninguna utilidad, por los timeframes tan distintos que usamos unos y otros.
> 
> Lo más parecido a lo que yo hago sería el Janusito, por ejemplo.
> 
> Los del ultracorto reivindicamos nuestros derechos. Queremos más amigos. ::::



ME he pedido para los Reyes el libro de Al Brook, vela a vela... a ver si afino más en el scalp... Aunque mucho me temo que lo mío sea patológico y no haya libro que lo remedie...


----------



## Felix (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo aspiro algún día a ser de los suyos.
> 
> Pero me faltan años de estudio.



Yo tambien quiero ser de su equipo, pero soy mas de copiar y como tengo en casa un ELBE de 512k en desuso, en cuanto me pase sus modulos (en disquetes de 5 y 1/4 por favor) lo pongo a trabajar. Eso si yo los hare correr en un entorno mas estable (mesa radiador de aglomerado y formica).


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En esos años de estudio te puedes quedar mas pelada que el culo de una mona
> 
> Tomate esto como lo que es y deja a los profesionales trabajar



Ya me he agenciado un "profesor".

Lleva viviendo de esto 10 años, pero tiene un cuajo de la leche.

Me ha dicho que "tengo cabeza pero está bastante vacía" :XX: literalmente.

Hoyga, no me quite la ilusión...aunque no llegue a nada, no viene mal aprender.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Patadón pa rriba del BCE... esto es regar dinero y no lo que hace Ben... a poquitos a poquitos... bah... que aquí somos de Bilbao, joer....


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dita sea, es un medioplacista. De la cuerda de Mulder, Claca, _et al_
> 
> A ver si entra algún nuevo que sea de los míos ::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Fuera completamente de TEF con 400 euros. No ha acabado mal para cómo empezó.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Pollastre, maese, ahora mismito... vendría muy bien echarle un vistazo al vestido que le haya puesto a su niña... a ver si es verde pistacho o verde esmeralda... y si lleva lacitos grandes o pequeños...


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Dic 2011)

manguerazo de millones de euros... (489.000)


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Más que nada es por tener gente con la que intercambiar info.... casi todas las cosas que yo puedo aportar, a una gran mayoría de HVEIers no le son de ninguna utilidad, por los timeframes tan distintos que usamos unos y otros.
> 
> Lo más parecido a lo que yo hago sería el Janusito, por ejemplo.
> 
> Los del ultracorto reivindicamos nuestros derechos. Queremos más amigos. ::::



Lo suyo tiene mucha tela amigo
Posee una mesa espacial con cuatro mega pantallas High tech, cpu 2,2 terabytes, aquello parece el cuadro de mando del enterprise::
Aqui la mayoria opera con el movil y apenas tienen ni tiempo real
Ademas en terminos cuantitativos el combustible que utiliza su nave no tiene nada que ver con el de los demas,que son de medio pelo
La perdidas que usted asume en un dia (aunque al dia siguiente doble plusvalias)dejarian a la mayoria pelada hasta dia el juicio final::
y con el culo roto para el resto de sus dias......


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

Dax


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Les dejo, el día me confunde, por la noche todo se ve mejor.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

No, no tiene nada que ver... el konkorde de Blai5 es un mero indicador (recuerdo haber leído en la página de Blai5 los indicadores que usó para crear el konkorde, pero ahora mismo no los recuerdo).

Los indicadores tienen, a mis hogos, dos problemas:

1) Esencialmente no funcionan (ausencia de determinismo => resultados estocásticos cuasialeatorios, como Ud. bien señala en su post).

2) Son bien conocidos y de dominio público. Flagrante violación de la versión débil de la EMH, lo cual diluye su eficacia hasta acercarla (de nuevo) al azar.

Los indicadores (cualquiera de ellos) son simples fórmulas matemáticas, en algunos casos realmente triviales. Eso los hace demasiado simples, demasiado sencillos como para esperarse de ellos que sean capaces de proyectar nada con un mínimo de consistencia. 

Los indicadores son todos aproximadores lineales... pretender aplicarlos a un sistema estocástico no lineal como el mercado, es engañarse en mi opinión.




Burbujilimo dijo:


> Consulta, ¿sería equivalente al blai-konkorde pero más refinado? Lo tengo por defecto cuando reviso las cotizaciones a cierre, pero como guía en simulaciones me dio una fiabilidad cercana a la que tendría invirtiendo al azar, así que no le hago mucho caso en general. Pero si hubiera algo equivalente y fiable sería una pista excelente para guiar inversiones.
> 
> PD: ¿programa en PRT? Teniendo en cuenta que tengo experiencia en programación en general, ¿me recomendaría algún manual de programación para PRT?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Lo que no entiendo es el patadón para arriba por lo del BCE. Pero si todos sabíamos que iba a darse!! 

Imaginaba que en parte las subidas de ayer y hoy ya descontaban eso. Esta mañana he estado a punto de hacer una de mis entradas con 120.000 a SAN y salirme con un 2%, pero me he dicho: "Como todo Dios sabe lo de la subasta, me van a enmandrilar"... Pues no, aun resulta que algo que se sabe que va a pasar desde hace días afecta a la bolsa.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Si pero el importe ha sido bastante mayor de lo esperado...

LLevo 50 pips en DAX y aguantando el retrazado...


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

A ver si con el megachute del BCE el euro baja un poco pero los valores usanos suben y hacemos una semana redonda.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Orden puesta sobre carrefour a 17,04 SL 16.8. Objetivos: 1º 17.9x -18.0x 2º 20.3x



Mi capitán, tengo que confesar que me han barrido mi stop mental y ya estoy fuera. He salido a 17,175, aunque podría haber aguantado más, porque en realidad era una entrada que violaba mis propias reglas, y prefería volver al redil. Y además los stops mentales tienen el problema de que tienes que estar siguiendo la cotización (poco compatible con estar trabajando). Aún así sigo pensando que subirá en los próximos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no tiene nada que ver... el konkorde de Blai5 es un mero indicador (recuerdo haber leído en la página de Blai5 los indicadores que usó para crear el konkorde, pero ahora mismo no los recuerdo).
> 
> Los indicadores tienen, a mis hogos, dos problemas:
> 
> ...



Y ahora es cuando abandona la pose de PN o SC regalando nivelitos y toma la de empollón. ::

El lector despistado no olvide que sant... err Sr. Pollastre trabaja en escalas de tiempo mucho menores que el resto. Intuyo, y no le llevaré la contraria porque solo es una intuición, que los efectos no lineales desaparecen o al menos se atenuan al incrementar la escala de tiempos. 

Otra cosa es jugársela solo con los osciladores, que eso lleva irremediablemte aparejado una visita nocturna de cierto efebo de piel caoba.

Como prometí, este verano estudiaré el tema entre espeto y espeto.



Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Mi capitán, tengo que confesar que me han barrido mi stop mental y ya estoy fuera. He salido a 17,175, aunque podría haber aguantado más, porque en realidad era una entrada que violaba mis propias reglas, y prefería volver al redil. Y además los stops mentales tienen el problema de que tienes que estar siguiendo la cotización (poco compatible con estar trabajando). Aún así sigo pensando que subirá en los próximos días.



Considero que esa era una muy buena entrada. Pero mire, plusvis son plusvis.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Eligió Ud. un mal día para dejar de fumar... [cita de Aterriza como Puedas ]

Dado que lo de hoy no tiene absolutamente ningún sentido (+1400 Daxies en 2 minutos a raíz del dato repo del BCE) tampoco espero que las proyecciones se respeten. 

De hecho, había una zona fuerte de relevantes (resistencias) en 5940-5950 que ha aguantado, literalmente, un minuto (eche un vistazo en timeframe 1m, a la vela de las 11:21, ahí lo verá claramente).

O mejor, se lo pongo aquí mismo:




Ahí tiene como el 5946 ha aguantado el primer embate a las 11:21, para caer inmediatamente al minuto despues.

Ante un patadón sin sentido provocado por fundamentales como ha sido éste, estaba claro que no había que entrar en las proyecciones. Además, el fundamental estaba avisado y con hora fija (11:15). Así pues, hoy era fácil _no perder_ dinero. 

Para ganarlo, habrá que esperar a que lleguen los relevantes inferiores - si llegan - .



atman dijo:


> Pollastre, maese, ahora mismito... vendría muy bien echarle un vistazo al vestido que le haya puesto a su niña... a ver si es verde pistacho o verde esmeralda... y si lleva lacitos grandes o pequeños...


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Hoy me pué salir reondo... jijiji...

12 pips del retrazado y ahora de vuelta para sustanciar la posición inicial...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no tiene nada que ver... el konkorde de Blai5 es un mero indicador (recuerdo haber leído en la página de Blai5 los indicadores que usó para crear el konkorde, pero ahora mismo no los recuerdo).
> 
> Los indicadores tienen, a mis hogos, dos problemas:
> 
> ...



.
CREO que todo esto se resume en algo que escribió aquí algún forero (siento no recordar quién): En el fondo los indicadores no hacen más que decir lo mismo que dice el precio.

Y por eso entiendo que cualquier aproximación más "pro" al tema requiere de algún tipo de "aproximador" que intente averiguar que coño están haciendo los que manejan esto y, más importante aún, con que intenciones.

Llegar a eso tiene mucho mérito.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Uy uy

el chiringuito no aguanta

que pelada de vela en el euro, dios...


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Gracias por el aviso... pero llegué tarde... cerrado a la par. 
Ahora damos la vuelta...


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Otra vez para abajo?

No salgo de aquí en la vida. 

Esto es el día de la marmota, over and over again.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que todo esto se resume en algo que escribió aquí algún forero (siento no recordar quién): En el fondo los indicadores no hacen más que decir lo mismo que dice el precio.



Esa posición es la que yo siempre he defendido; que no tiene por qué coincidir con la verdad de la situación, pero es lo que yo pienso.

A fin de cuentas, debería ser sencillo ver esta cuestión: ¿qué es un indicador? Un indicador no es más que un pequeño juego matemático a partir de dos, y sólo dos datos: precio (last trade price) y volumen.

Podemos darle todas las vueltas que queramos: podemos crear velas de la longitud que queramos, creando entonces un valor de apertura (open) un cierre de la vela (close) un máximo y un mínimo en la vela (high, low) y un volumen de la vela, pero eso no es más que una reagrupación y/o reorganización de una serie de duplas [precio, volumen]. 

Luego podemos aplicar una serie de formulas matemáticas más o menos sencillas o rebuscadas sobre esas velas, pero el resultado no dejará de ser... sí, otra derivación sobre las duplas unitarias originales [precio, volumen].

Dado que los indicadores son lineales, el resultado de aplicarlos es ... lineal respecto al precio.

Por eso siempre explico que para una AI los indicadores (así como el AT) son irrelevantes. Para un algoritmo que sepa lo que está haciendo, poco importa alimentarlo con el precio, o con una derivación lineal de ese precio. 

Que los humanos encontramos muy bonito y útil ver los distintos indicadores pintados en colores en pantalla, pues claro que sí. Pero una vez dejas la escuadra y el cartabón, y abandonas la operativa humana, los indicadores son sólo un lastre que hay que eliminar cuanto antes.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Dic 2011)

.
DICHO lo cual, he de reconocer que con AT puro, siguiendo el canal y los indicadores, me he sacado entre ayer y hoy dos veces el objetivo mensual.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Muy buena.



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> DICHO lo cual, he de reconocer que con AT puro, siguiendo el canal y los indicadores, me he sacado entre ayer y hoy dos veces el objetivo mensual.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Esto va para atras
Me huelo que esto ha sido ,como suelen hacer,una barrida de cortos
Al final el dia terminara rojo tomatero y con los bolsillos vacios de los que juegan a los cfds poniendo cortos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Lo del euro no me gusta ni un pelo

O le dan vidilla o nos meten en un lateral-cansino-bajista


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> DICHO lo cual, he de reconocer que con AT puro, siguiendo el canal y los indicadores, me he sacado entre ayer y hoy dos veces el objetivo mensual.
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Dicho lo cual, me cago en los muertos de los muertos del puto algoritmo de ventana de inserción, que me ha dejado fuera esta operación de 30 pips por un sólo tick (entrada proyectada en 5870, y el rebote se ha producido en 5870.5).


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Tranquiiiiilo.... respire... el rango de error ha sido de un 0,009%. 

0,5/5870 

Más he dejado de ganar yo, que me veía con 50 pips pensando en otro tanto... y ya ve ande estamos...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Van a limpiar fondos de verdad si rebajan el rating a Francia. Por ahí sigue flotando la noticia/rumor...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Van a limpiar fondos de verdad si rebajan el rating a Francia. Por ahí sigue flotando la noticia/rumor...



Deje, deje. Cabalgo en carrefour desde 17,04. SL 16,70
Como me entere que compran en mercadona....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me preocupa haber entendido todo. Debo estar comiendo algo que me amplía la capacidad intelectual.
> 
> No puede ser,...si soy rubia natural ienso:



.
POR estas cosas entro yo a diario en este hilo y el de ir-. He comprobado que, a la larga, algo se pega.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Jur Jur
.
.
.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

IBEX

Canal principal : 8462-8358

Ruptura arriba: 8.558

Ruptura abajo: 8.330-8.216

DAX:

Canal principal : 5.863-5.830

Ruptura arriba: 5.904

Ruptura abajo: 8.753-8.677


Perdón por las horas...pero bueno por si sirve a alguien


Como vemos las dos a punto de volver al redil...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje, deje. Cabalgo en carrefour desde 17,04. SL 16,70
> Como me entere que compran en mercadona....



Carrefour, primera muralla derribada. 
Nos refugiamos en la ciudadela.


----------



## Cantor (21 Dic 2011)

Sr Pollastre, haga con esta sugerencia lo que prefiera:
trillo (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillo_(agricultura)) o cualquier variante mas de su estilo... trillator etc... porque poner kalmanLOS seria demasiado evidente


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Pues ahí lo tiene, Pollastre...ale... prepare la pala...


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues ahí lo tiene, Pollastre...ale... prepare la pala...



Nah... ahora ya esa entrada no es válida... habrá que esperar a otra.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

Cantor dijo:


> Sr Pollastre, haga con esta sugerencia lo que prefiera:
> trillo (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillo_(agricultura)) o cualquier variante mas de su estilo... trillator etc... porque poner kalmanLOS seria demasiado evidente



Ahondando en el tema agrícola, Sr. Pollastre, veo que su máquina puede convertirse en un ROTOVATOR que va a triturar atodos los leoncios de los siete mares.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ahondando en el tema agrícola, Sr. Pollastre, veo que su máquina puede convertirse en un ROTOVATOR que va a triturar atodos los leoncios de los siete mares.



A la final. ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2011)

Ha pasado algo en la subasta con san y bbva? Bbva se esta distanciando mucho del san.Mientras uno sube un 0'7% el otro supera el 2%

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah... ahora ya esa entrada no es válida... habrá que esperar a otra.



Use los míos verá que alegría se lleva...::

Mi módulo "leakingoileitor" dice que casi ruptura abajo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ha pasado algo en la subasta con san y bbva? Bbva se esta distanciando mucho del san.Mientras uno sube un 0'7% el otro supera el 2%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700



Nada que el RTI no haya previsto ::. Ahora toca aumentar la diferencia relativa entre ellos 

Esta creo que la postée







estado actual








edito: datos al cierre de ayer


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

¿Alguna recomendación para ETF corto sobre el Stoxx para cuando acabe la milonga esta del rally y los 658.243.283.258.318.248.327.96350 euros inyectados por el BCE?


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

ghkghk... perdone, pero... le falta un cero...


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Editado...


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Hola soy Tortilla me han dicho que por aquí habláis del ibex35 y demás índices en un tono distendido. Intentaré no molestaros mucho colgando alguna que otra gráfica.



bienvenido y disfrute de nosotrosehhh


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2011)

Mulder que está pasando con el volumen

acumulan??


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Ya decía yo que después de la subasta iban a enmandrilar... Han reaccionado al alza unos minutos por el shock de la cantidad solicitada y concedida, pero quien haya entrado al calor de la noticia se ha ido escaldado.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A la final. ::



si todavía tiene la maquina en ON ::, avise si ve algo interesante

::


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya decía yo que después de la subasta iban a enmandrilar... Han reaccionado al alza unos minutos por el shock de la cantidad solicitada y concedida, pero quien haya entrado al calor de la noticia se ha ido escaldado.



Mucho papel para taparse las verguenzas que son grandes y muchas,pero la de los bancos y estados,pero para disminuir el paro y animar la economia,que es lo importante nada de nada
Resultado,empresas al guano y al fin y al cabo ESA ES LA REALIDAD ULTIMA


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Use los míos verá que alegría se lleva...::
> 
> Mi módulo "leakingoileitor" dice que casi ruptura abajo....



Si me llega a hacer caso se hubiera llevado un alegrón en forma de +30 piponazos


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mucho papel para taparse las verguenzas que son grandes y muchas,pero la de los bancos y estados,pero para disminuir el paro y animar la economia,que es lo importante nada de nada
> Resultado,empresas al guano y al fin y al cabo ESA ES LA REALIDAD ULTIMA



Pues ya que estamos de acuerdo, recomiéndeme un ETF inverso al Stoxx para febrero que en Bankinter que no encuentro nada...


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Como el ibex cierre en -2% va a ser un punto de reflexion muy importante porque el dinero
se da a los bancos para que paguen la deuda de los estados PERO NO PARA ANIMAR LA ECONOMIA REAL,sino para los bonos de la generalitat y demas basura o sea CACA


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Ya solo queda que aparezca la Merkel y empiece el recital de Neins


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues ya que estamos de acuerdo, recomiéndeme un ETF inverso al Stoxx para febrero que en Bankinter que no encuentro nada...



NHH ,en verde y con +2
Los valores que hoy acaben en verde tendran descontado el factor especulativo 
de euforia generalizada y en mi opinion tendran buenas perspectivas


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues ya que estamos de acuerdo, recomiéndeme un ETF inverso al Stoxx para febrero que en Bankinter que no encuentro nada...



Ve la pestaña de ETF y en el buscador pon BXX


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ve la pestaña de ETF y en el buscador pon BXX



BXX Quote - Lyxor ETF EURO STOXX 50 Daily Double Short Fund - Bloomberg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Dic 2011)

Veo que no se ponen de acuerdo los leoncios del hilo, 258 puntos en 4 horas. Viva la volatilidad. Ahora ya no tendran que comprar BMW para contentar a este asiatico, ya les contare, aunque creo que voy a perder mas pasta en esto que el señor Votin con sus hoteles.

Saludos a tod@s y mucha suerte.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Veo que no se ponen de acuerdo los leoncios del hilo, 258 puntos en 4 horas. Viva la volatilidad. Ahora ya no tendran que comprar BMW para contentar a este asiatico, ya les contare, aunque creo que voy a perder mas pasta en esto que el señor Votin con sus hoteles.
> 
> Saludos a tod@s y mucha suerte.



Oigaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LEA ,LEA
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={6eca8d34-761a-4fe3-8d2e-af93779c4a92}

En los meses de octubre y noviembre el Beneficio de Gestión alcanza €117 millones (+40% vs
2010) y el EBITDA los €69 millones (+96%).
 La contribución de estos meses permite alcanzar un Beneficio Neto del grupo de €25,6 millones frente a
los €-40,2 millones de los primeros 11 meses del año anterior (+164% vs. 2010).
 Gracias a la mejora en eficiencia operativa, los gastos de personal en el mes de octubre se reducen un
-5,2% (like for like) y en el mes de noviembre un -11,9% respecto al año anterior. En el capítulo de
otros gastos de explotación, la reducción en el mes de octubre es de -6,9% y en el mes de
noviembre de -8,6%, respecto al año anterior.
 Benelux, Europa Central y Latinoamérica siguen experimentando crecimientos de RevPar frente a
ligeras caídas en España e Italia.
 El aumento significativo de los márgenes en los meses de octubre y noviembre permiten alcanzar unos
ratios de conversión acumulados a GOP y EBITDA (LFL) de 101% y 81%.
 La compañía ha intensificado las negociaciones con las entidades financieras de cara a refinanciar su
deuda. NH Hoteles cuenta con una base de activos con un valor estimado de mercado dos veces su
deuda.
(millones €) % var % var
INGRESOS 273,0

Que esto no es PRISA..................

Si todo va normal,la realidad se impondra
Una empresa no puede valer NETA 1000 mm y capitalizar por 500mm y teniendo beneficios


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no confío nada en la subida. Sin embargo, mientras esté en marcha lo que procede es cabalgarla con mucho cuidado.



Mucho cuidado con el rebote en el chulibex. Todavía no está roto pero comienza a estar cuestionado.

Las velas de antes / después de las 12:00 son muy feas.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El techo del canal casi clavado, era un poco superior al de ayer...así que confío una visita a los *1.302*.
> 
> Yo esta mañana una mandrilada en el dax, corto al tocar el nivel de ruptura. 15 puntos volados. Luego todo el día out, hasta el cierre europedo, donde vi claro un picado del eur/dólar y ahí seguimos.



Ahí va el Eur/Dól.....:Aplauso::Aplauso::baba::baba:


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2011)

Me estoy perdiendo el brutal rally alcista, que rabia tengo.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Hora de saber si la mandrilada será aún mayor. Mantengan sus calzones subidos y abrochado el cinturón....


----------



## Caos (21 Dic 2011)

Me dan ustedes miedo con sus Prisas y demás chicharros. No en serio, últimamente se han sacado a colación algunos nombres con una capitalización bursátil ridículamente baja, muchas ni forman parte de los índices de peso.

Tal y como están las cosas hay que especular sobre activos con mercados líquidos, no digo que sean blue chips pero preferentemente una capitalización mayor a 4 bill. de €. Ya sé que hace ilusión eso de sentirse _'leoncio por un minuto'_ metiendo ordenes gigantescas en valores con un volumen regular muy bajo y de baja capitalización, pero tal y como están las cosas que en cualquier momento hay que poner _'pies en polvorosa'_ ¿que puñetas hacen metiéndose en valores en los que pueden desaparecer los bids con una facilidad pasmosa en cuanto el mercado cae a pelo? Sí, puede que ganen un 8% en una subida, y también que ese 8% lo pierdan en cuestión de un rato (con el _'me espero que ya rebota'_, ¡que les conozco!). Si lo que quieren es más exposición se abren un contratito de futuros sobre índices y se apalancan (que al fin y al cabo es lo mismo que comprar acciones de TEF por valor de 100.000€), pero al menos tendrán un mercado totalmente líquido sin tener que comerse 'saltos cuánticos' y 'stops que no saltan'.

Ya llegará el momento de buscar chicharros y generar más alpha, pero no es el momento ahora. No se dejen engañar que toda la volatilidad está siendo descontada en el futuro con una estructura en backwardation (cuanto más alejados en el tiempo mayor volatilidad se espera) parabólica que se dice pronto (ni si quiera lineal).


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Dic 2011)

romperemos por arriba el canal bajista intradiario del DAX? nos hundiremos en el guano?

proximament en sus pantallas......


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Cojan IBEX a 1 minuto marquen los niveles que he dado y miren volumen.

Saquen conclusiones.

P.D. Canal principal : 8462-8358

Ruptura arriba: 8.558


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me estoy perdiendo el brutal rally alcista, que rabia tengo.



Está de coña no?


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Aprovecho que lo he subido al blog.


----------



## AssGaper (21 Dic 2011)

Que poco volumen en el grafico que muestra señor FranR, aún así subiendo.Gacelada veo ¿inminente hostion no?


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Para mí lo importante son las subidas de volumen en los niveles relevantes, y lo han hecho para dejarlo caer. Luego en el nivel de ruptura sin volumen. Mi conclusión, no les interesa detener la cotización a la baja, de momento. Así que lo suyo es que baje. Ya veremos el próximo ataque a base de canal principal, si lo hay.


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

SP500 con distintas visiones, y una caja mágica.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Está de coña no?



Perdon, ze me olvido esto. :: :: ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aprovecho que lo he subido al blog.



Postee la dire de su blog, lo leeré con gusto.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Que barbaridad que velas mas feas........


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Postee la dire de su blog, lo leeré con gusto.



Idem, y si no, al menos por privado... aunque creo que metiendo en google alguno de los niveles que nos regala a lo mejor se puede hallar el blog... voy a probar... :rolleye:

PD: No va a ser tan sencillo... alguno de los resultados usando los datos de los canales IBEX y DAX: LISTADO POR SEXOS COMPLETO MEDIO MARATON MADRID  )


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

No me sean, el blog lo tengo para tener a mano los datos. No quiero acumular visitas...así que disculpen que no lo ponga.

Al fin y al cabo es lo mismo que pongo aquí....

Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> No me sean, el blog lo tengo para tener a mano los datos. No quiero acumular visitas...así que disculpen que no lo ponga.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo es lo mismo que pongo aquí....
> 
> Gracias



Pues no lo mencione tanto ! Que nos imaginabamos un grimorio de conocimientos en la ress!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Cambiando de tercio, ahora me "duele" menos la salida de ayer de TEF... la tengo a tiro otra vez en el precio de entrada... ¿entro? :ouch:


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no lo mencione tanto ! Que nos imaginabamos un grimorio de conocimientos en la ress!



Que va, solo hay titis y los resultados de la marathón de Madrid::::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Perdón, hablando de TEF y viendo que tocó 13,40... ghkghk, silenciosa, ¿salieron ilesos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Que va, solo hay titis y los resultados de la marathón de Madrid::::



hoyga, pues ahora si que está obligado a publicarlo!


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Perdón, hablando de TEF y viendo que tocó 13,40... ghkghk, silenciosa, ¿salieron ilesos?



A que no adivinas quien tenía la orden en 13,44??

En fin....

Claca todavía no nos ha convocado a votar hoy? anda andará?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

La crisis del euro está casi acabada

"La crisis europea no es tan profunda y terrible como la gente piensa", dice el gurú Mark Mobius.

comprendo, jostión para abril-mayo o antes ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A que no adivinas quien tenía la orden en 13,44??
> 
> En fin....
> 
> Claca todavía no nos ha convocado a votar hoy? anda andará?



Bueno, ánimo. Hace unos hilos, otro forero me dijo que esto siempre daba segundas oportunidades (en mi caso era para saltar por la ventana del autobus de SAN) y aunque no las aproveché, he contado 3 o 4 ya desde entonces (no hará ni dos meses  )


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Ibex entre 15:34 y 15:44 rebotando en nivel relevante pero con muy ligero aumento de volumen...visita obligada de nuevo.

La refinitiva.

P.D. El euro en objetivo....8:


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2011)

Amigos, respeten los stops ... dejen que hagan su trabajo ... pero no tengan miedo. No ha pasada nada, ni ayer era el día del climax ni hoy el día en el que todo se va a ir a la mierda. Hoy ha habido una vuelta intradía importante, pero nada que estos maestros no sean capaz de volver a dar la vuelta.

Muchas señales indican ganas de subir algo próximamente, no vaya a ser que lo de hoy sea una pauta para vaciar el bus llenado ayer. Como nadie es adivino, dejen que sus stops trabajen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

pcx es un cachondo,¿eh? Este viaje creo que lo hará solo hasta los 9,3€


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aprovecho que lo he subido al blog.




¿qué blog?........


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Visitas en el día del blog sin publicitarlo...sigo diciendo que me mosquea el de USA que repite...hoy los rusos e ingleses no han entrado apenas


España
188
Andorra
4
Alemania
2
Estados Unidos
2


----------



## Defcon (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Visitas en el día del blog sin publicitarlo...sigo diciendo que me mosquea el de USA que repite...hoy los rusos e ingleses no han entrado apenas
> 
> 
> España
> ...



Pueden que sean bots, no hay por que preocuparse


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Visitas en el día del blog sin publicitarlo...sigo diciendo que me mosquea el de USA que repite...hoy los rusos e ingleses no han entrado apenas
> 
> 
> España
> ...



deja que se la miren alemanas, rusas y andorranas (WTF) y no lo quiere postear.... :no:


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex entre 15:34 y 15:44 rebotando en nivel relevante pero con muy ligero aumento de volumen...visita obligada de nuevo.
> 
> La refinitiva.
> 
> P.D. El euro en objetivo....8:



A las 16:00 nuevo toque..y algo de volumen para salvar la situación...no tiene buena pinta esto..


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Amos a ver si lo razono bien... hoy el BCE se ha inventado medio billón de ueros que ha regalado a los bancos. La teoría es que estos comprarán deuda de alto rendimiento. Peeero no tenemos una subasta inmediata donde colocar toda esa pasta a producir... alguien cree que se lo quedará n en el colchón? o que irá a la caja del propio BCE? Yo diría que ese dinerito debería aportar una cantidad razonable de liquidez a los mercados de valores...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Ahora en serio, si sigue hablando de su blog, al menos por mp la dirección, que es difícil pillar los niveles al llegar a casa cuando hay 15 páginas por leer o



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que vidorra....
> 
> edit: Como huelo a plusvis a tope, donación hecha a unicef para que se escolarice a los niños, y no salgan como como el sr. Bertok que dedica su tiempo a quemar coches de su barrio en lugar de tareas más productivas como quemar el coche de ZP. ::



¿Cliente de ING?
Entre UNICEF, MSF, y las dos de mi empresa (huérfanos y minusválidos) este año desgravaré más por donaciones que por plusvalías :: Sólo me falta Greenpeace, y ya tengo la documentación en casa )

PD: Por cierto, ya que aquí no se pueden poner pegatas, les pongo un banner:






PD2: Y TEF que parece que se me escapa... :ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué blog?........



Con las numerosas menciones diarias al blog está probando con nosotros un nuevo modelo de marketing viral:8::S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Amos a ver si lo razono bien... hoy el BCE se ha inventado medio billón de ueros que ha regalado a los bancos. La teoría es que estos comprarán deuda de alto rendimiento. Peeero no tenemos una subasta inmediata donde colocar toda esa pasta a producir... alguien cree que se lo quedará n en el colchón? o que irá a la caja del propio BCE? Yo diría que ese dinerito debería aportar una cantidad razonable de liquidez a los mercados de valores...



¿y ahora están jugando al despiste?¿O es que estaban tan jodidos que el _ninerito _lo han cogido con una mano y lo han soltado con la otra?


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Con las numerosas menciones diarias al blog está probando con nosotros un nuevo modelo de marketing viral:8::S



Aplicando el modelo AIDA para todos ustedes.::::


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2011)

Alguien preguntaba por el dividendo de Enagás, yo ya lo tengo en la cuenta

:baba:


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y ahora están jugando al despiste?¿O es que estaban tan jodidos que el _ninerito _lo han cogido con una mano y lo han soltado con la otra?



¿soltarselo a quien? ¿a sus clientes? Son acreedores unos de otros. Si te pago lo que te debo, yo no tengo dinero, pero tú sí... e insisto no todo va a ser exigible justo hoy.

...a menos que se estén liando a comprar Puts, que no parece...


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Vaya tela ¿no?


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Vaya tela ¿no?



Míralo éste, que relajadito.... jajajaja..... :Aplauso:

Se acabará de levantar? 

Juventud divino tesoro...


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

De nuevo el 358, si ahora lo rompe, caída a plomo...


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Edito: Esto de acabar todos los días pidiendo la hora cansa ya..


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Vaya tela ¿no?



Guanas tardes

Informe de daños en el ala izquierda del ibex,se escora hacia -1


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> De nuevo el 358, si ahora lo rompe, caída a plomo...



Que caída mas tonta no?

Pero no coge velocidad.....demos tiempo. 

Defendiendo posiciones como gacelas panza arriba


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2011)

Ay ay ay


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Ibex -1,22
velocidad de crucero moderada
proxima parada ,guanolandia


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Si da tiempo 330-216


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Están fritos los bancos...


Se está comentando en mercado que la banca española ha acudido en masa a la subasta del Repo, y que prácticamente todas las entidades han tomado dinero. Las estimaciones son aún imprecisas pero se asegura que los bancos españoles se han movido entre 50.000 a 100.000 millones de dinero obtenido del total de 489.000 millones adjudicados.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Vela roja again..que viene que viene.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Ojo a Bankia

Aumento de volumen en 358...movimiento 70 puntos (supongo que abajo)

Para recordar al jefe....


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Dic 2011)

Sr. Fran, ve usted una perforación de los 1,302X en el Eur/dolar?

Estaría interesante...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

No se alarmen, que remontamos...
-1,09.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Fran, ve usted una perforación de los 1,302X en el Eur/dolar?
> 
> Estaría interesante...



Hamijo el 1.302 lo hemos visto..si perfora...1.2988


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Mañana mas de lo mismo
peponazo en inicio sesion para animar a las gacelas a subir al autobus y cuando este lleno se cierra y se manda a auswitch.
Acto seguido,guanazo para volver al dia siguiente a dar otro peponazo y aqui no ha pasado nada


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo el 1.302 lo hemos visto..si perfora...1.2988



Ya, por eso hablo de perforar, hasta ahí tengo un objetivo(no perder pasta XD) y a partir de ahí es ganar algo (dame argo primo).


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

¡Mare meua las PRISA! 0,810.
¡Gracias san Cucufato que me fui a tiempo!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Como quede el sp por debajo de los 1230 se pone chungo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Mulder, ¿se puede decir cómo va el saldo a estas horas?


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como quede el sp por debajo de los 1230 se pone chungo



Mensaje de los Leoncios:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A que no adivinas quien tenía la orden en 13,44??
> 
> En fin....
> 
> Claca todavía no nos ha convocado a votar hoy? anda andará?



El IBEX ha cumplido con lo planteado, pero TEF se ha quedado a 4 céntimos, girándose al tick tras alcanzar la directriz discontinua que se ve en el gráfico:







Lo bueno, es que a pesar de la vuelta, de momento seguimos alcistas, respetando la zona de stop para la operación, y no lo digo tanto por lo expuesto en el gráfico, que sólo nos hemos quedado a un 0,22% de alcanzar el objetivo -es decir, está casi cumplido-, sino porque el giro al alza sigue primando por encima del guano que hemos visto hoy.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX ha cumplido con lo planteado, pero TEF se ha quedado a 4 céntimos, girándose al tick tras alcanzar la directriz discontinua que se ve en el gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a todo esto claca una preguntilla

¿cómo has llegado a saber la profundidad del recorte? lo más abajo que ha llegado fue a 8315................ por 15 puntitos.......


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX ha cumplido con lo planteado, pero TEF se ha quedado a 4 céntimos, girándose al tick tras alcanzar la directriz discontinua que se ve en el gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me preocupa Janus,el dia de hoy ha estado muy jodido para sus prisas,puede hacerse daño y no volveria a aparecer por el foro cantando operaciones
¿¿Crees que deberiamos aconsejarle que ponga un stop en 0,8 ???
El dia 30 es un dia jodio.....,viernes y ultimo dia de la sesion del año
sospechoso,sospechosoienso:


----------



## bluebeetle (21 Dic 2011)

Señor Pollastre:

¿Qué le parece el nombre *KRIPTONIC INDEX*?

Puede usted añadir un semáforo de alertas de acuerdo a los distintos tipos de kriptonita. Siempre dentro de la estética ciberpunk claro







Hay más tipos de kriptonita, pero estos son los principales.

En teoría cuando alcance el nivel dorado, su módulo estaría anulando la capacidad de los "gordos de verdad".

En nivel blanco, ocurriría todo lo contrario.

Si pasa a la final ya seguiremos buscando equivalencias con el resto de colores::

Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Perdón, hablando de TEF y viendo que tocó 13,40... ghkghk, silenciosa, ¿salieron ilesos?



Yo si, lo he puesto en el mismo momento que lo hacia, pasados unos 10 minutos o asi del peponazo del BCE. Aun le he sacado casi un 1% a una entrada fuerte. La entrada fue espantosa, pero la salida muy digna. Si no ha sido maximo diario, poco le ha faltado.

McD al borde de los 100 y eso que me han pagado dividendo... A riesgo de repetirme, vaya grafico señor. Le llevo un 14% mas dividendo mas revalorizacion importante $~€. Lo repito porque somos muy cabezones a veces, yo el primero, y si una empresa sube, y sube, y sube, y sube... Lo mas probable es que siga subiendo. Por cada vez que pillemos justo el cambio de tendencia, en otras 5 le sacaremos dinero. No hay que intentar siempre el giro. Es mas facil ganar dinero siguiendo tendencia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a todo esto claca una preguntilla
> 
> ¿cómo has llegado a saber la profundidad del recorte? lo más abajo que ha llegado fue a 8315................ por 15 puntitos.......



En realidad yo no podía saber la profundidad del recorte ni la secuencia del precio (la posibilidad de recortar primero antes de ir a por el objetivo estaba ahí), pero sí delimitar la zona más importante de soportes, que, como bien dices, ha aguantado. El resto era más o menos esperable por la euforia de la gente y lo mucho que los analistas decían "compra, compra... ¡COMPRA!".

Yo sigo confiando en este giro, aunque el primer objetivo haya sido alcanzado, pero hay que meter miedo. De este modo, cuando las gacelillas lleguen a casi verde venderán saltando del tren en marcha.


----------



## Artik (21 Dic 2011)

Buenas a todos,
¿Claca grafico del Eurostoxx?


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2011)

Siento no haber contestado a todas las peticiones de publicar el saldo porque he ido liado todo el día, he puesto algunos thanks desde el móvil pero no estaba realmente aquí.

Y ahora vamos al lio de verdad....tacháannn!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el día ha sido aparentemente gacelero pero se han visto leoncios camuflados enseñando la patita, tenemos por ejemplo una orden de compra de 116 contratos a las 11:20 a pecho descubierto, que realmente han sido 484 contratos comprados en apenas dos minutos, es decir, una orden aparentemente de cara a la galería era realmente una orden camuflada mucho más fuerte.

Sin embargo, en otros dos minutos, poco antes de las 12:40, han vendido 241 contratos. Probablemente esto sea parte de la orden comprada anteriormente por un mismo leoncio, a las 13:45 han vendido de nuevo 121 contratos con el mismo escalamiento.

Como se ve claramente, las órdenes compradas han sido superiores a las vendidas.

En subasta han comprado 160 contratos, algo bastante significativo para el día que hemos tenido hoy.

En resumen, parece que los movimientos de hoy han sido una engañifa en toda regla, primero lo levantan un poco con mucho volumen y luego lo tiran mucho pero con menos. Nos dan la impresión de que viene el guano, en medio de una noticia fundamental buena para los mercados, pero realmente están acumulando, a veces son unos auténticos maestros estos señores.

También ocurre que ayer lo dejaron todo demasiado perfecto, no había ninguna duda de que íbamos a subir con gap y/o al principio de la mañana, pero como suele ocurrir en bolsa muchas veces, cuando las cosas están tan claras que no hay ninguna duda, lo mejor es dudar 

Para mañana sigo esperando gap al alza y/o subida durante la primera parte de la mañana, en este caso la situación donde ha quedado el precio no acompaña, pero el volumen y la subasta si que son bastante favorables para continuar subiendo mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> ¿Claca grafico del Eurostoxx?



No me sea vago, cuélguelo usted


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Cúmpleme manifestarle que es Ud. un frikazo de la hostia ::::

Casi me siento intimidado a su lado :XX:



bluebeetle dijo:


> Señor Pollastre:
> 
> ¿Qué le parece el nombre *KRIPTONIC INDEX*?
> 
> ...


----------



## Artik (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea vago, cuélguelo usted



me encantaria…..
Pero, pienso que no sean de mucha utilidad al foro mis análisis chartistas…… :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> me encantaria…..
> Pero, pienso que no sea de mucha utilidad al foro mis análisis chartistas…… :o



Mire, de eso no se preocupe. 
Mientras más seamos en la orden mejor. Yo al principio no tenía ni p.i. Ahora no tengo ni idea 

Lo bueno de este hilo es que se aprende un montón. No tenga miedo en hacer sus pinitos con AT. Si tiene alguna duda, ya sabe que alguno intentará ayudarle. 

Demos un poco de tiempo a Claca para el amor, que su novía se cree que todo el tiempo que pasa con el ordenador es viendo fotos guarras.

Más aún, si se une otra espada a la sacrosanta orden del AT, podremos arrinconar aún más al sr. Pollastre y su spectrum en mesa de cristal de chichinabo :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Por cierto, Excelentíiiiiiisimo Sr. Pollastre, pregunta facilita, ¿coincide usted con el análisis de mister Mulder (DAX en su caso)?


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> me encantaria…..
> Pero, pienso que no sean de mucha utilidad al foro mis análisis chartistas…… :o



Toda aportación es bien recibida... aunque sea como sentimiento contrario  

La cosa está en que ya comenté que de ahora en adelante no aceptaría peticiones. Este lo voy a colgar porque hace meses que no hablo del STOXX, para refrescar la memoria, pero a menos que sea un asunto de vida o muerte, me sentiría más cómodo colgando únicamente aquellos gráficos que de forma subjetiva considere compartir. Es que al final uno se quema... y no me gustaría cansarme de este foro con el que tantos buenos ratos he pasado.


----------



## Artik (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Toda aportación es bien recibida... aunque sea como sentimiento contrario
> 
> La cosa está en que ya comenté que de ahora en adelante no aceptaría peticiones. Este lo voy a colgar porque hace meses que no hablo del STOXX, para refrescar la memoria, pero a menos que sea un asunto de vida o muerte, me sentiría más cómodo colgando únicamente aquellos gráficos que de forma subjetiva considere compartir. Es que al final uno se quema... y no me gustaría cansarme de este foro con el que tantos buenos ratos he pasado.



No me diga eso, que me hace sentir culpable ………….. :cook:
La verdad es que intento currármelo y la verdad que acabo mas confuso que antes. Bueno le prometo aportar mis gráficos salchicheros, justo por lo del sentimiento contrario. :rolleye:
Y no se queme, si por mi parte ve alguna petición y no tiene tempo ni gana, no le haga ni caso que yo entenderé perfectamente.
Ahora me voy a guardar esto en mi carpeta "mi tesoro".
Y muchas graciassss…….


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Toda aportación es bien recibida... aunque sea como sentimiento contrario
> 
> La cosa está en que ya comenté que de ahora en adelante no aceptaría peticiones. Este lo voy a colgar porque hace meses que no hablo del STOXX, para refrescar la memoria, *pero a menos que sea un asunto de vida o muerte*, me sentiría más cómodo colgando únicamente aquellos gráficos que de forma subjetiva considere compartir. Es que al final uno se quema... y no me gustaría cansarme de este foro con el que tantos buenos ratos he pasado.



Pero vamos a ver, ni vida o muerte ni niño muerto. Ya se le ha dicho que cuelgue lo que le de la gana. Yo he aprendido leyendo algo por ahí, pero sobre todo en este foro. Entre chorrada y chorrada se dicen muchiiiisimas cosas interesantes para el que quiera aprender. 

Los Srs Claca, Mulder, Pollastre, Janus, Caos, MM, Bendita Liquidez, ANHQV, OBI, etc y los que me faltan que son muchos, algún día no estarán, y los jóvenes gacelas tendrán que tomar las riendas del foro. [music. Requiem de Mozart on]

Así que ya saben, a estudiar y aportar. Que para postear chorradas ya estoy yo. ::


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire, de eso no se preocupe.
> Mientras más seamos en la orden mejor. Yo al principio no tenía ni p.i. Ahora no tengo ni idea
> 
> Lo bueno de este hilo es que se aprende un montón. No tenga miedo en hacer sus pinitos con AT. Si tiene alguna duda, ya sabe que alguno intentará ayudarle.
> ...



Cuanta razón... El que quiere aprender, aprende. Si estás dispuesto a que otro mueva el culo por ti, que menos que moverlo tú también. Los 20 minutos que cuesta elaborar un gráfico deben ser otros 20 minutos de estudio para el que lo ha demandado. Este hilo no sólo ofrece gráficos y opiniones, sino el asombroso privilegio de formarse como especulador, cosa por lo cual la gente normalmente paga miles de euros en forma de cursos o errores. Y vaya si resulta efectivo, sólo hay que ver la evolución de algunos usuarios para darse cuenta de quien quiere, puede, y sin perder la más mínima noción de cachondeo. 

En serio, no hay espacio que trate la bolsa más ecléctico y buenrollista que este hilo en toda la red, que menos que no desaprovechar esta oportunidad. Yo empecé en bolsa siguiendo este hilo, así que puedo hablar con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Pepe Broz (21 Dic 2011)

¿Que le pasa al Nasdaq?


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Claca, hoy no nos pides que votemos?

Yo ya lo he hecho porque soy muy aplicada jejej


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> No me diga eso, que me hace sentir culpable ………….. :cook:
> La verdad es que intento currármelo y la verdad que acabo mas confuso que antes. Bueno le prometo aportar mis gráficos salchicheros, justo por lo del sentimiento contrario. :rolleye:
> Y no se queme, si por mi parte ve alguna petición y no tiene tempo ni gana, no le haga ni caso que yo entenderé perfectamente.
> Ahora me voy a guardar esto en mi carpeta "mi tesoro".
> Y muchas graciassss…….



Cuelga gráficos, programa, echa las cartas y pregunta, que es gratis  

Por aquí todavía no nos hemos comido a nadie... bueno, tal vez MarketMaker, y varias veces, pero forma parte de su encanto personal.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> ¿Que le pasa al Nasdaq?



Oracle ha tenido una mala tarde. 

Aparte y a más largo plazo, ya empieza a flojear.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, hoy no nos pides que votemos?
> 
> Yo ya lo he hecho porque soy muy aplicada jejej



Ponga el link por favor, así votaré yo y el que se anime.


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, hoy no nos pides que votemos?
> 
> Yo ya lo he hecho porque soy muy aplicada jejej



Así me gusta. Para el próximo día que sepas que no me enfadaré si fomentas la participación y recuerdas a la gacelada que es día de voto, especialmente si como hoy estoy lejos del ordenador perdido en el mundo onírico acompañado por un melenudo Calopez y su mascota tortuga _Server_:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2011)

Todos los miércoles me sucede lo mismo, voto y luego no me acuerdo de mirar los resultados. 
Cada día estoy peor, creo que volveré al avatar de la cabra, totla no me ha sonado el teléfono, Mariano ya no me quiere :´´´(


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2011)

Votado ALCISTA y pobre del que juegue a sentimiento contrario ghkghk... Eso si, se da por hecho que es desde apertura de jueves hasta cierre de miercoles ¿no? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Así me gusta. Para el próximo día que sepas que no me enfadaré si fomentas la participación y recuerdas a la gacelada que es día de voto, especialmente si como hoy estoy lejos del ordenador perdido en el mundo onírico acompañado por un melenudo Calopez y su mascota tortuga _Server_:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Estuve tentada pero me daba cosa meterme en atribuciones ajenas.

Habéis oido todos? a partir de ahora soy la ayudante de Claca para encuestas miercoleras...así que háganme caso cuando les pida que voten :Baile:


----------



## Artik (21 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuanta razón... El que quiere aprender, aprende. Si estás dispuesto a que otro mueva el culo por ti, que menos que moverlo tú también. Los 20 minutos que cuesta elaborar un gráfico deben ser otros 20 minutos de estudio para el que lo ha demandado. Este hilo no sólo ofrece gráficos y opiniones, sino el asombroso privilegio de formarse como especulador, cosa por lo cual la gente normalmente paga miles de euros en forma de cursos o errores. Y vaya si resulta efectivo, sólo hay que ver la evolución de algunos usuarios para darse cuenta de quien quiere, puede, y sin perder la más mínima noción de cachondeo.
> 
> En serio, no hay espacio que trate la bolsa más ecléctico y buenrollista que este hilo en toda la red, que menos que no desaprovechar esta oportunidad. Yo empecé en bolsa siguiendo este hilo, así que puedo hablar con conocimiento de causa.



Espero no haber creado un problema con mi petición, de verdad le pido disculpa si he metido la pata con esto.
Yo el grafico lo tengo elaborado a mi manera, que repito muchas veces me deja mas confuso que un mono en una lavadora centrifugando.
Yo sigo estudiando y aprendiendo dentro y fuera del foro.
Y no me mal interprete con la petición yo la necesito para comparación, a ver si hice las cosa "bien".
Y no se enfadeeeeeee


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votado ALCISTA y pobre del que juegue a sentimiento contrario ghkghk... Eso si, se da por hecho que es desde apertura de jueves hasta cierre de miercoles ¿no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Así lo entiendo yo... para la semana, en general, hasta el siguiente miércoles.


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

TEF


IBEX35


BUND


EUR/USD


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Espero no haber creado un problema con mi petición, de verdad le pido disculpa si he metido la pata con esto.
> Yo el grafico lo tengo elaborado a mi manera, que repito muchas veces me deja mas confuso que un mono en una lavadora centrifugando.
> Yo sigo estudiando y aprendiendo dentro y fuera del foro.
> Y no me mal interprete con la petición yo la necesito para comparación, a ver si hice las cosa "bien".
> Y no se enfadeeeeeee



¿Que no me enfade? ¿QUE NO ME ENFADE? ¡ESTAS MUERTO, JODER! ¡MUERTO!

Anda, borra el post. No necesitas comparar nada, sólo desarrollar tu sistema particular y, para eso, puedes preguntar lo que quieras.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Standard & Poor's pone en perspectiva "negativa" la nota crediticia de Telefónica - elEconomista.es


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Standard & Poor's pone en perspectiva "negativa" la nota crediticia de Telefónica - elEconomista.es



Te he dado un thanks por la noticia.

Pero menudo disgusto me has dado.:´(


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me preocupa Janus,el dia de hoy ha estado muy jodido para sus prisas,puede hacerse daño y no volveria a aparecer por el foro cantando operaciones
> ¿¿Crees que deberiamos aconsejarle que ponga un stop en 0,8 ???
> El dia 30 es un dia jodio.....,viernes y ultimo dia de la sesion del año
> sospechoso,sospechosoienso:



El stop está un poquito por debajo, vamos a ver qué hace y dejar que el stop haga su trabajo si fuese necesario.

Hay por cortar aún ....


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2011)

Don mariano acaba de anunciar su nuevo gobierno.
¿Nos dará alguna perrita mañana,? o ¿nos la quitará?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Te he dado un thanks por la noticia.
> 
> Pero menudo disgusto me has dado.:´(



Lo mismo está descontado...


----------



## tortilla (21 Dic 2011)

No todo es bolsa. También hay cabida para la música.

[YOUTUBE]goF37gZpu_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El stop está un poquito por debajo, vamos a ver qué hace y dejar que el stop haga su trabajo si fuese necesario.
> 
> Hay por cortar aún ....



Tiene una volatilidad tremenda
Hoy, de 8,6 a 8,05
Si parte de 0,82 con un stop de 7,8 a 8,0 con facilidad te la salta y se recupera
Te vas a caer de ese caballo o te dara una coz::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Espero no haber creado un problema con mi petición, de verdad le pido disculpa si he metido la pata con esto.
> Yo el grafico lo tengo elaborado a mi manera, que repito muchas veces me deja mas confuso que un mono en una lavadora centrifugando.
> Yo sigo estudiando y aprendiendo dentro y fuera del foro.
> Y no me mal interprete con la petición yo la necesito para comparación, a ver si hice las cosa "bien".
> Y no se enfadeeeeeee



Naaa, que aqui no se enfada nadie. Y nadie le ha malinterpretado, mi comentario venía porque bueno del Sr. Claca no sabe decir que no (como dice un amigo: _si fuese mujer sería pu-ta_), e intuyo que se siente mal al no contestar. Por eso, para que el profeta se sienta cómodo en el hilo, debemos moderarnos con las consultas. 

Somos muchos en el hilo, e imagine que cada uno quiere gráficas del valor que se le ha metido entre ceja y ceja. Cada gráfico puede llevar un buen rato, a mi más de los 20mins que dijo Claca. Luego echar un _hogo _a los libros (yo soy muy zoquete, que le vamos a hacer), colgar la gráfica y otro rato más para realizar el comentario.

Cuenta rápida: 2-3 gráfs a la hora. Joder con echar 20 mins de forma altruista, el equivalente a una gráf, al día ya estaría más que bien.

Última solución, operar con las gráfs que Claca comparte


----------



## bluebeetle (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cúmpleme manifestarle que es Ud. un frikazo de la hostia ::::
> 
> Casi me siento intimidado a su lado :XX:



Eso no me lo ha dicho nunca nadie... en los diez primeros minutos de conversación

Yo sí que estoy intimidado, que llevo desde octubre dándole al papertrading, leyendo libros de trading sin parar y todavía no me atrevo a colgar gráficas::

PD. Dada la filia al sufijo -or, también se me ocurrió el nombre de KRIPTONITOR, pero me sonaba demasiado a Chiquito de la Calzada.

Me he imaginado a su sistema exclamando en sonido cuadrafónico "no puedorrr, no puedorrr" :XX::XX::XX: y como que no.


----------



## Artik (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Naaa, que aqui no se enfada nadie. Y nadie le ha malinterpretado, mi comentario venía porque bueno del Sr. Claca no sabe decir que no (como dice un amigo: _si fuese mujer sería pu-ta_), e intuyo que se siente mal al no contestar. Por eso, para que el profeta se sienta cómodo en el hilo, debemos moderarnos con las consultas.
> 
> Somos muchos en el hilo, e imagine que cada uno quiere gráficas del valor que se le ha metido entre ceja y ceja. Cada gráfico puede llevar un buen rato, a mi más de los 20mins que dijo Claca. Luego echar un _hogo _a los libros (yo soy muy zoquete, que le vamos a hacer), colgar la gráfica y otro rato más para realizar el comentario.
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX: 
Estoy de acuerdo. 
Es que recuperar informaciones valiosas en este mundillo es muy difícil, hay muchos que hablan, sin saber y pocos que saben, que se callan.
Hay muchos libros también que é leído que en la practica sirven a poco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> Estoy de acuerdo.
> Es que recuperar informaciones valiosas en este mundillo es muy difícil, hay muchos que hablan, sin saber y pocos que saben, que se callan.
> Hay muchos libros también que é leído que en la practica sirven a poco.



Pues aquí, si está atento aprenderá un montón. Yo a veces me sorprendo verificando que el precio vaya a la zona que me decían mis gráficos (por una extraña razón fallan cuando me lanzo al mercado :XX. 

Fuera de bromas, aquí la mayor parte de la gente aporta con la mejor de las intenciones, menos yo que sólo posteo las gráficas que me salen bien para subirme el ego y las que fallo me las dejo caer en el ostracismo. 

Siéntase cómodo para hacer lo que le de la gana. 

Ahh y otra cosa para los que no se atreven al colgar las gráficas. Si piensas que la gráfica la vas a colgar, le dedicas mucha más atención y salen mejor, por el tema de la responsabilidad ante la forería. De verdad, no se corten, mientras más aportes mejor. Eso sí, aprendan de mr. Claca y no dejen la gráfica ahí colgada sin su interpretación, que queda muy desangelado :no:


----------



## plusvis (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Naaa, que aqui no se enfada nadie. Y nadie le ha malinterpretado, mi comentario venía porque bueno del Sr. Claca no sabe decir que no (como dice un amigo: _si fuese mujer sería pu-ta_), e intuyo que se siente mal al no contestar. Por eso, para que el profeta se sienta cómodo en el hilo, debemos moderarnos con las consultas.
> 
> Somos muchos en el hilo, e imagine que cada uno quiere gráficas del valor que se le ha metido entre ceja y ceja. Cada gráfico puede llevar un buen rato, a mi más de los 20mins que dijo Claca. Luego echar un _hogo _a los libros (yo soy muy zoquete, que le vamos a hacer), colgar la gráfica y otro rato más para realizar el comentario.
> 
> ...



Buff qué peligro tiene esta última frase hoyga!
Mire ustec, esta mañana me llamó un amigo para contarme la inyección de eypos a la banca y me decía que era un Q3 encubierto, que comprara brrrutaaalmente Santanderes porque en el medio plazo iba a subir fuerte. Que no digo que tuviera razón porque sabe mucho más que yo, pero acto seguido caían un 3%.

Que conste que yo de Claca me fío como del Caserío, pero también es cierto que no debiéramos escatimar en lecturas y aprendizajes por nuestra cuenta, y por supuesto con la del foro, que esto de invertir no se hace con billetes del Monopoly ni es gratis, y los disgustos pueden salir caros, y más si vienen de los demás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

plusvis dijo:


> Buff qué peligro tiene esta última frase hoyga!
> Mire ustec, esta mañana me llamó un amigo para contarme la inyección de eypos a la banca y me decía que era un Q3 encubierto, que comprara brrrutaaalmente Santanderes porque en el medio plazo iba a subir fuerte. Que no digo que tuviera razón porque sabe mucho más que yo, pero acto seguido caían un 3%.
> 
> Que conste que yo de Claca me fío como del Caserío, pero también es cierto que no debiéramos escatimar en lecturas y aprendizajes por nuestra cuenta, y por supuesto con la del foro, que esto de invertir no se hace con billetes del Monopoly ni es gratis, y los disgustos pueden salir caros, y más si vienen de los demás.



Vaya hombre!, me ha subrayado la parte que iba con el . Si llevo defendiendo un buen rato que el aprender uno mismo es el verdadero camino del caballero de la sacrosanta orden. Otra cosa es que se quiera ser escudero :no:

Por cierto, limite 4000 post está al caer, ¿quien quiere abrir el último hilo del año? El que lo haga que copie y pegue

*Tema mítico* : ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Diciembre 2011 II


----------



## Estilicón (21 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Na, no me agobio. Además, estos días ando a tope de curro y ando bastante desconectado, solo lo que veo por la tarde.
> 
> Yo después de esta subida pondría el SL en 12,90 o 12,90 y poco. Si desde donde está se deja un 2% es que no hay ganas de subir. Si sube a 13,30 se puede vender o jugártela a poner el SL en 13,10 y esperar algo más. *En 13,40 si ya ganas algo, yo las largaba*. Sacar beneficio de una operación donde la entrada está claro que no fue buena, aunque luego subiera más,ya puede considerarse éxito.



Si ya os lo decía yo


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2011)

Comienza la remontada americana... (sonido de psicosis de fondo).


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2011)

Comienza a peponizarse el tema, el sp en verde y con ganas de subir. Cachondeo 100% garantizado made in USA.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los Srs Claca, Mulder, Pollastre, Janus, Caos, MM, Bendita Liquidez, ANHQV, OBI, etc y los que me faltan que son muchos, algún día no estarán, y los jóvenes gacelas tendrán que tomar las riendas del foro. [music. Requiem de Mozart on]




Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia griega...


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Yo sí que estoy intimidado, que llevo desde octubre dándole al papertrading, leyendo libros de trading sin parar y todavía no me atrevo a colgar gráficas::



Hombre, sólo lleva Ud. dos meses... normal que aún esté un poco perdido. Dese algo más de tiempo para "empezar" a medio hacer algo; no se engañe, hacer esto de forma seria representa un trabajo full time, y como a tal hay que tratarlo y dedicarle tiempo... mucho tiempo, y muchos días.

Mucha gente pierde hasta la camisa porque se toman esto como un hobby, un complemento, o un "echo un ratillo cuando llego a casa del curro". 

Eso está de puta madre, siempre que se tenga claro que si tratamos a este negocio (pues negocio es) de forma amateur, obtendremos... resultados amateur.

Así que quédese tranquilo, que va Ud. por el camino normal y correcto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia griega...



Ya sabe usted que si. 

Pero, retirando el envoltorio de mis últimos post, lo que pretendía era liberar, de alguna forma a Mr. Clackerty de los compromisos que el mismo habíacreado con su extraordinaria generosidad colgando cada gráfica que le pedían. 

Por lo demás, últimamente estoy más con W.S. que con lo griegos.

PS: Sus luces y renos bien,¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2011)

¿Ya se ha terminado el BRA Navideño? ¡Qué pronto!

He puesto BRA Navideño en Google-imágenes y ha salido esto:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Dic 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Standard & Poor's pone en perspectiva "negativa" la nota crediticia de Telefónica - elEconomista.es





Silenciosa dijo:


> Te he dado un thanks por la noticia.
> 
> Pero menudo disgusto me has dado.:´(





Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo mismo está descontado...



Pues igual le he dado un thanks por la noticia que me sirve de aviso... y es que estaba dudando si meter orden para mañana en el entorno de 12,88-12,90 y ahora creo que ya tienen la "justificación" para ese tercer toque a la línea que une los dos mínimos (crecientes) anteriores, antes de rebotar del todo. (Lo de la noticia sigue a la cotización y tal...)

Ánimo Silenciosa, que a la tercera va la vencida 

PD: Ya he votado en el sentimiento y pa' mi que el miércoles que viene estamos como hoy. ::

PD2: Como ya estamos cerrando el hilo, aprovecho para decir que voy a escribir una carta a Papá Calopel para que me cambie el nick a uno más manejable, ya veremos si el espíritu navideño ayuda. (El app de burbuja lo arregló :fiufiu: )


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe usted que si.
> 
> Pero, retirando el envoltorio de mis últimos post, lo que pretendía era liberar, de alguna forma a Mr. Clackerty de los compromisos que el mismo habíacreado con su extraordinaria generosidad colgando cada gráfica que le pedían.
> 
> ...



Sin novedad en el frente exterior; los cepos aún están sin desplegar, porque tengo el dragaminas de mano averiado.

Respecto al Sr. Clackerty, ya ve que ha empezado a poner orden en el jardín de las gráficas recientemente... con todo, me pregunto si no debería ofrecerle un contrato como ayudante de Santa Claus, retribuído con un sueldo de un millón.... de abrazos. Lo digo por eso de la generosidad que tiene y tal ::::


----------



## VOTIN (21 Dic 2011)

Capital Mark,lleva una politica de venta agresiva de acciones de nh
todos los dias solamente "vende" no compra acciones
la llevo estudiando,1 millon+800k+380k etc....no negocia SOLO VENDE
Raro,raro
Provoca la resistencia siempre a la subida
En cuanto va a subir el valor ,tras,tras ..PAKETON a la venta
BOLSA Y FUTUROS - HELLBOY - METASTOCK DATOS TIEMPO REAL -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L. 21/12/2011 23:18:44

¿ se le acabara algun dia las acciones para vender?
¿No terminaran los cortos el dia 28 O 30?
Pues como tengan que recomprar las acciones que estan vendiendo se pueden encontrar
con la sorpresa desagradable de que les cuesten UN HUEVO y parte del otro esta broma
Como no consigan hundir el precio por debajo de 2 y llevarlo a 1,8 me voy a partir
la PISSHA controlando a cuanto tienen que comprar
(Ellos venden entre 2,06 a 2,1)


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2011)

A la vista de concentración de saberes varios que se conjuntan en este foro, lanzo una pregunta a riesgo de que algún miembro pida baneo, pues se refiere a nuestra oponente Doña Deuda Fija.

¿Alguien conoce quien comercializa algún fondo que invierta, mayoritariamente (alrededor del 80%), en deuda soberana Australiana. y en dolar australiano claro?

Thaks a todos


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Bueno, bueno, ... mercado dificilillo as usual. Notable recuperación de los usanos desde las seis de la tarde. Tanto que la vela en diario la han arreglado o al menos no la han estropeado y la serie se situa sobre diferentes medias exponenciales (50, 150 y 200 figuras). Al igual que el DAX, hay que ver cómo se comporta mañana.
La recuperación de hoy, a buen seguro que ha porculizado a muchos actores en el mercado. A pensar por qué le han metido esa recuperación ....

Sigo manejando el escenario de que antes del guano, viene una subida a testear los máximos ... para llenar de optimismo el ambiente.


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2011)

Pues... como nadie se anima, he abierto el nuevo hilo...

Así que si les parece seguimos aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii.html#post5485172


----------

